# ***The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread*** Chapter 2!



## Muushka

*Well, it's time to start a new thread.  I don't know about anyone else, but I think the fact that we have outgrown our old thread is Great!  Here is a link to The Original VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1283264

founded by Diznyfanatic.  We are grateful that she did!

We are a friendly group. 

And we are constantly asking people to "Grab a Moosie Siggy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and join us.  

So if you are a lover of our Beloved Wilderness Lodge, please join in the fun.*


----------



## Granny

On this post I will try to keep up with VWL Groupies planned trips to WDW. 



*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*​ 

*DisneyMamaof2  Dec 20 - 30  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MaryJ   Jan 3 - 10   VWL*
*horselover   Jan 17-21  VWL*
*bgraham34  Jan 21-25  VWL*
*MickeyMorse *  Jan 23-24 POP, *Jan 24-30 VWL  *
Disney Loving Iowan   Jan 28 - Feb 3   BWV
*Betsy (betsywdw) Feb 8-13 VWL*
*DisneyNutzy  Feb 14 - 20  VWL*
thumpermom   Feb 23 - Mar 1   BWV
DVC Mike Mar 7 -15    BWV
*KeepSwimmingDory  March 8-12  VWL*
*LVSWL   April 4-12  VWL*
LaxMom  Apr 5-10   HH (Grand Villa!)
*JimmyTammy  Apr 29 - May 8  VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  April 30 - May 4  VWL*
DVC Mike   May 2-19  BCV
Tea Pot   May 1-9  BCV
*DisneyDi  May 1-9 VWL* 
DisneyMamaof2  May 2-9  AKV
*DODIE!  May 9  VWL, *  May 10-14 DCL CRUISE   , May 14-15  BWV 
wildernessDad May 10-16  AKV (Concierge!)
*Kathy (KAT4DISNEY)*  May 10-13  AKV (Concierge!) *May 14-17 VWL*
*Joe (WDWRR Engineer)  May 17-22 VWL*
KeepSwimmingDory   May 25-29 VB 
*BWV Dreamin   May 31 - June 3  VWL*
LVSWL  June 12-22  HH
*Craiggers    June 21-28  VWL*
blossomz    June 23-28 AKV     June 28-July 1  DCL  
*Granny  July 11-19   VWL*
*Laxmom  July 11-18  VWL*
*Mickeymorse   Aug 22- Sept 4   VWL*
Deb (50 Years Too!)  Aug 30 - Sept 5  HH
*Wilderness Dad  Oct 21-26  VWL*
*Kathy (KAT4DISNEY)* Nov 6-7 AKV   *Nov 12-17 VWL*


----------



## Granny

Muushka...thanks so much for kicking off VWL Groupies: The Sequel!!  

And for those looking at this thread, don't be intimidated by the title, the length of the thread or the fanaticism of those here who will be professing their devotion to our beloved VWL.  

The Groupies is not an elitist clique...we all just share a fondness for the Great Northwest of WDW.  So come on in, sit a spell and feel free to join in on the conversations.  

And how can you tell we're a bit fanatical about our favorite location?  Well, for one thing the first thread on this topic had 250 posts which is about twice as many posts as VWL has rooms!  

For those who want to read even more about the parent resort...Wilderness Lodge....here's link to Wilderness Lodge FAQ's thread.


----------



## eliza61

I'm here, I'm here    Happy Friday groupies.
2 weeks to go until I making out with the moose & the mouse. (now there's a mental image.   )


----------



## jjbescher

You can add me in the list of going to the VWL.  I will be there 5/11 - 5/18.  First time staying at the Villas, but not the WL.

jon


----------



## MaryJ

I found you too!   All is well with me in spite of the earthquake we had this morning!  Makes me wish I was heading to WDW though!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Ah I just love that new thread smell.


----------



## Dodie

Hooray! I'm getting in "on the ground floor" of our new thread!!!!

I notice some of your moose pics aren't working (red X). Wonder if we have some links broken?


----------



## loribell

I'm here. I see we are off to a great start.


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Old style URL ---->
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg

New style URL --->http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg

The new one works 

(should work)


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I'm one Friday closer to VWL! 

(of course there are about 9 more to go) 

We've decided not to go with the DDP this trip (first time since '06 we won't be doing it).  And since we'll be there during the "holiday pricing" time we'll only be eating out at one restaurant, Chef Mickey's for my DS 9th birthday. 

I am still contemplating on getting the DDE and using it for our trip this summer and again in Dec.  

Does anyone know off hand how much it is?  

We're a family of 6 so we'll be charged the 18% min tip on every meal... so I'm thinking as long as our tips add up to the cost of the card we'll break even... right??


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks Muushka for getting this rolling.
Welcome to our potential new groupie, jjbescher!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Muushka...thanks so much for kicking off VWL Groupies: The Sequel!!
> 
> And for those looking at this thread, don't be intimidated by the title, the length of the thread or the fanaticism of those here who will be professing their devotion to our beloved VWL.
> 
> The Groupies is not an elitist clique...we all just share a fondness for the Great Northwest of WDW.  So come on in, sit a spell and feel free to join in on the conversations.
> 
> And how can you tell we're a bit fanatical about our favorite location?  Well, for one thing the first thread on this topic had 250 posts which is about twice as many posts as VWL has rooms!
> 
> For those who want to read even more about the parent resort...Wilderness Lodge....here's link to Wilderness Lodge FAQ's thread.


Granny,

Thanks for the link to the FAQ's.  I've never seen it.  The pictures are stunning!

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

Everybody look at WebmasterCricket's post above.  I was wondering why some folk's pics were not showing up!


----------



## Happydinks

Hi to all the Groupies!   

Family issues, work insanity, a newly adopted "four legged" family member (Gracie), general winter blah's, and the "trauma" of switching to Verizon FIOS (it's awesome, but getting it was a nightmare) have kept us to just lurking on the board every now and again.  Thank goodness we found "part deux" of the thread!   Thank you Muushka for moving the group forward!  Hope everyone is doing well!  Our two week disney extravaganza doesn't begin until October 18th when we fly down to catch "the boat" for our 4 day cruise and then 9 days at "home" after the cruise.   Seems like a long way off - but April is waning.....


Just wanted to touch base with all.  We hope that everyone who is traveling in the near future have a great trip - wish ours was sooner!  

Leslie and Bob


----------



## LVSWL

Thanks Muushka and Granny!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Muushka!
38 days till I'm home!!!


----------



## thumpermom

Hi group!  I have followed most of the old thread but remained a lurker.  As of this past Tuesday, however, I felt worthy of posting.  I am proud to say we FINALLY did it!  We are now DVC members at our beloved VWL!!   

We love Wilderness Lodge and have been pondering and researching DVC for quite a while.   I am so excited we finally took the plunge!!

The start of this new thread prompted me to come out of lurkdom and be counted!  Hope to be able to contribute in the future!!


----------



## loribell

thumpermom congrats on the purchase. So when are  you going home?


----------



## wildernessDad

Congratulations on your purchase!  Make sure that you get a groupie pic and add it to your signature!


----------



## thumpermom

loribell said:


> thumpermom congrats on the purchase. So when are  you going home?



Waitlisted for December (like everyone else!)   

I also am planning to go in February, but have not booked yet.  I need to get moving on that, but I'm still trying to get a handle on my points!


----------



## lisah0711

LVSWL said:


> Thanks Muushka and Granny!!



 Subscribing . . .

Don't even want to think about how long it is until January 2010 and my next visit to the VWL


----------



## thumpermom

wildernessDad said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  Make sure that you get a groupie pic and add it to your signature!



Thanks!  I have to figure out how!


----------



## Happydinks

Hey Granny-

Can you add us to the list?  Technically we'll be at VWL 10/23-11/1 - but we start our cruise on the 19th - 22nd on the Wonder (I think!). 

Ah, feels good to be back into the swing of the boards!


----------



## Muushka

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Ah I just love that new thread smell.



   Good one!



MaryJ said:


> I found you too!   All is well with me in spite of the earthquake we had this morning!  Makes me wish I was heading to WDW though!



Earthquakes???  More details!  Glad you are all right. 



jjbescher said:


> You can add me in the list of going to the VWL.  I will be there 5/11 - 5/18.  First time staying at the Villas, but not the WL.
> 
> jon



Welcome Jon!  The Moose looks great on you  .



Dodie said:


> Hooray! I'm getting in "on the ground floor" of our new thread!!!!
> 
> I notice some of your moose pics aren't working (red X). Wonder if we have some links broken?



Good work Dodie!



Happydinks said:


> Hi to all the Groupies!
> 
> Family issues, work insanity, a newly adopted "four legged" family member (Gracie), general winter blah's, and the "trauma" of switching to Verizon FIOS (it's awesome, but getting it was a nightmare) have kept us to just lurking on the board every now and again.  Thank goodness we found "part deux" of the thread!   Thank you Muushka for moving the group forward!  Hope everyone is doing well!  Our two week disney extravaganza doesn't begin until October 18th when we fly down to catch "the boat" for our 4 day cruise and then 9 days at "home" after the cruise.   Seems like a long way off - but April is waning.....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to touch base with all.  We hope that everyone who is traveling in the near future have a great trip - wish ours was sooner!
> 
> Leslie and Bob



HD!  I am glad you posted.  It has been way too long.  Glad to have you back.  I give up.  What is Verizon FIOS?
Can I assume you are going on DCL?  Have a great cruise!



thumpermom said:


> Hi group!  I have followed most of the old thread but remained a lurker.  As of this past Tuesday, however, I felt worthy of posting.  I am proud to say we FINALLY did it!  We are now DVC members at our beloved VWL!!
> 
> We love Wilderness Lodge and have been pondering and researching DVC for quite a while.   I am so excited we finally took the plunge!!
> 
> The start of this new thread prompted me to come out of lurkdome and be counted!  Hope to be able to contribute in the future!!



Welcome into the Groupies world thumpermom!  It is hard to lurk around here.  Eventually you feel like you have to have a Moose siggy!  I'll be looking for it.  Let us know if you need directions on how to 'snag' him. 




lisah0711 said:


> Subscribing . . .
> 
> Don't even want to think about how long it is until January 2010 and my next visit to the VWL



Hello lisah0711  glad you found us!

Eliza....................


----------



## Island Mouse

Yay it's time for round 2!!  Thanks for starting the new thread Muushka and thanks for minding the groupie vacation list Granny.  Only 6 more weeks until I make that 6,000 mile trek to WDW!!


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> I found you too!   All is well with me in spite of the earthquake we had this morning!  Makes me wish I was heading to WDW though!



MJ....I never noticed your home location there.  Yikes, you guys were only about 40 miles from the epicenter of that thing!  We felt it in St. Louis about 4:30 this morning.  NOT a nice way to wake up!


----------



## disneymiss

plz add me to your list, will be down again at VML May 4-9th  and then again Nov 28-29 at POP then transfer to VWL on Nov. 30th to Dec. 5th, Now plz some one remind me to get my MVMCP tickets on the 1st....so much is going on  

 Hoping the party is on the 4th and at a discount.... anyone hear anything about the dates yet.....oh and have to remember about the Christmas tree swap too..... 

all my trips are solo so if anyone wants to hang out or meet just to say Hi, let me know my scooter and I will met you...  was hoping to be walking most of the time and not using it but my asthma/COPD is really acting up...so I will not be trying to walk much or say alot on my own with out the scooter being close by and to think losing almost 70lbs did not help my breathing at all   but going from a size 5XL to a M/L does feel great  

now how to get a moose sig.....


----------



## Muushka

Hello Cheri and welcome!  Another closet Groupie!
70 lbs  Good for you!  I wish we were going to be there in the beginning of Dec but this year is our first year for not going at that time and going in the beginning of Jan.  This may be the first and last time we do that!

Let us know if you need instructions on getting that handsome Moosie.  We are happy to have another Groupie, Welcome!

PS I haven't heard about the dates yet for the party, but it will be fun!


----------



## dsquarednz

Hi everyone!  Thanks for starting the new thread!

Oh, and please add us to the list..we'll be in the Lodge from Aug 31-Sept 7th, then at BCV until Sept 12th.  Just finalised all our flights (now that Southwest has opened more dates) and will call about MNSSHP tickets in a couple weeks!

One more thing..I heard that free internet will begin on May 4th.  The only question I have is: will it also be free for those of us who are renting points from a member?


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> MJ....I never noticed your home location there.  Yikes, you guys were only about 40 miles from the epicenter of that thing!  We felt it in St. Louis about 4:30 this morning.  NOT a nice way to wake up!



Yep, we are about 40-50 miles from the epicenter.  No damage here though.  We do get earthquakes here occasionally, but not as often as the folks in CA.  The last one I remember was in 2003. 

DH and I were in bed.  I had just woke up a few minutes before and was lying in bed trying to go back to sleep.  The next thing I know, our cats that were sleeping on the bed jumped off and I heard a rumbling sound.  Then DH and I sat up in bed and looked at each other and said "Earthquake!"

There was an aftershock about 10:40 yesterday morning, but I was on an outdoors field trip with the preschool where I work and didn't feel it at all.  I don't think they're as noticible when you're outside.


----------



## blossomz

Good morning groupies!!  Welcome home to all of our new groupies!  I just realized...I think I will be the first on this new thread to head to the world!  We leave Wednesday!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Blossomz, so close!!!  I'm excited for you.

How fun to have all the new groupies.Welcome.

Just spent the morning looking at the F&G pictures on this site.
Blossomz make sure you go!  I only got to see about 1/2 of it, looking at all the scenes I didn't see while I was there last week.  

Everybody have a good weekend.  We're supposed to have snow down to 500 ft.   Unheard of for Portland, Or.  Grrrr.  Growers are worried about losing their apple and cherry crops.  

Deb


----------



## MLK-RI

Nice new version of the Thread!

Granny you can add ours to the list Oct 12 - 19  VWL/BWV


----------



## Muushka

Snow Deb    Now THAT would make me sad. I hope it is short lived. 

  blossomz   Are you packed yet?  I love to pack for vacation  !


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Morning all. All I can say is, wow!!! I don't get on here for a couple days and miss all the excitement.

Great job on the new installment Muushka.

Welcome to all the new groupies.

blossomz, make sure to bring back a few pics and have a wonderful time.

Granny, great job on keeping the list up to date. I see I'm still last


----------



## LVSWL

So Blossomz..I can't remember. Are you planning to get that wonderful Snowglobe while you are there??? Our next trip is not for 44 days, and we 
are at the Contemporary and the BCV, but I am thinking about at side trip over to the Mercantile to pick up a little souvenir. Have a wonderful trip!!
Muushka, I am with you on the packing. I love to start packing for a trip! Once the suitcases come down from the attic and I can start throwing things in I really start to get excited. Maybe I should just move my  beside my suitcase and then I won't have to miss anything on the disboards as I go back and forth between the two !


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Granny, great job on keeping the list up to date. I see I'm still last



Thanks.  And when I started the list, I was only tracking this year's vacations really.  So that's why you ended up last.

But now with it implanted on the first page, we can track into 2009 too.  


So...any Groupies (that's the only requirement to make it on the list) who have locked into 2009 WDW vacation plans I can add those on to the end of the list and just keep an 11 month rolling list going.


----------



## blossomz

LVSWL said:


> So Blossomz..I can't remember. Are you planning to get that wonderful Snowglobe while you are there??? Our next trip is not for 44 days, and we
> are at the Contemporary and the BCV, but I am thinking about at side trip over to the Mercantile to pick up a little souvenir. Have a wonderful trip!!
> Muushka, I am with you on the packing. I love to start packing for a trip! Once the suitcases come down from the attic and I can start throwing things in I really start to get excited. Maybe I should just move my  beside my suitcase and then I won't have to miss anything on the disboards as I go back and forth between the two !



I ordered it and already am enjoying it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> So...any Groupies (that's the only requirement to make it on the list) who have locked into 2009 WDW vacation plans I can add those on to the end of the list and just keep an 11 month rolling list going.


 
DVC Mike ... 3/7 - 3/15/09 @ BWV


----------



## Granny

DVC Mike said:


> DVC Mike ... 3/7 - 3/15/09 @ BWV



Thanks Mike.  You are now on both ends of the schedule!!  

And now, finally, our fellow Groupie mickeymorse is no longer the last trip scheduled!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Just to make you feel better, Mickeymorse.

VWL--April 30-May 4  2009.

Trip to see F&G Show with sister and sis-in-law.  Also to scope out plans for big family reunion Christmas trip 2010.

We lucked out in Portland, no snow.  But tons in the mountain ranges.
Cold, though, have on a heavy wool sweater, it was just a week ago I was wearing Tshirts in Florida!

Deb


----------



## DVC Mike

50 years Too! said:


> VWL--April 30-May 4 2009.


 
Hey Deb, that's more than 11 months out. I thought we were only listing the trips we've actually _booked_? 

If not, Wilderness Dad will put his whole list through 2012 out here.


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Thanks Mike.  You are now on both ends of the schedule!!
> 
> And now, finally, our fellow Groupie mickeymorse is no longer the last trip scheduled!!



I'm no longer last, I'm no longer last, I'm no longer last.... Thanks Deb and Mike


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Groupies!

I was just scrapbooking some photos from our trip last month, and I find that really makes me miss our beloved lodge!  Can't believe we were just there in March because it seems like it was SOOOO long ago.  I am definitely looking forward to being there again in December.  I've never seen the lodge decorated for Christmas so I'm very excited.   Plus there's the prospect of running into quite a few groupies while there. 

Welcome to all the new groupies and thanks to Muushka for getting our new thread off to a good start. 

Wishing you all a wonderful week!  Can't wait to read the trip reports from Blossomz, Eliza, and others who are soon to be on their way.  Have an amazing trip folks!  And remember, DETAILS, we want DETAILS!!


----------



## ammo

Hi everybody.  Thanks for starting the sequel to the original Groupies thread.  Our next trip looks so far away, but I have to attend a convention in Anaheim this summer.  It will be my first visit to DL, which should tide me over until December.


----------



## Granny

DVC Mike said:


> Hey Deb, that's more than 11 months out. I thought we were only listing the trips we've actually _booked_?
> 
> If not, Wilderness Dad will put his whole list through 2012 out here.




Mike...you're right.  Only trips that have actually been booked get on the list.  

As the good cop said..."Just the facts ma'am".  

But Deb, I'll be happy to list your trip as soon as you tell us it's booked!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Oh, okay.
I will be able to book at the 11 month mark, so sure I'll be there!
Isn't there something so satisfying about actually calling and booking.
Silly, I know, but I'm always so excited to make those calls.  (Even if it means waking up and calling at 6 PST).  I know I probably could wait until later in the day for May, but what can I say, I'm anal!
Looking forward to the first week of June when I can become "official". 

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

DVC Mike said:


> Hey Deb, that's more than 11 months out. I thought we were only listing the trips we've actually _booked_?
> 
> If not, Wilderness Dad will put his whole list through 2012 out here.



It's 2014, actually.


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> Oh, okay.
> I will be able to book at the 11 month mark, so sure I'll be there!
> Isn't there something so satisfying about actually calling and booking.
> Silly, I know, but I'm always so excited to make those calls.  (Even if it means waking up and calling at 6 PST).  I know I probably could wait until later in the day for May, but what can I say, I'm anal!
> Looking forward to the first week of June when I can become "official".
> 
> Deb



I get the same way!  I love just calling to call!  Sometimes I'll just call to chat with a CM about an AR or dates or waitlist!  I just love talking to someone from "home".  What a weird but wonderful crew we are!!!    I don't know how I'll concentrate at work tomorrow knowing I'll be leaving early  Wednesday!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw this in another post and had to share.  Makes me feel all warm inside. 

Disney Workers Find Rings
The Associated Press

Published: April 22, 2008

ORLANDO - Walt Disney World seems to have worked its magic on a Massachusetts couple who accidentally threw away three platinum and diamond wedding rings.

While tidying up their villa as they prepared to leave the park late last week, Paul Campanale dumped a cardboard bowl, not knowing the container inside it held his wife Karen's engagement, wedding and five-year-anniversary rings.

Park employees warned the couple from Worcester, Mass., that recovering the jewelry was all but impossible. So on Friday, the Campanales and their two young children loaded onto a Magical Express bus and headed to the airport.

Back at the Wilderness Lodge resort, executive housekeeper Drew Weaver realized that trash from the Campanales' villa hadn't reached the industrial-size compactor yet. He and seven other volunteers donned protective clothing, emptied a parking lot bin and waded through bag after bag of rubbish to find the rings. And they did.

Paul Campanale, 37, a chemist, received the good news on his cell phone and Weaver met the family at the bus' next stop to deliver the rings. Karen Campanale, 35, a teacher, said she was shocked by the find.

"That's not the first time we've gone through trash - oh, no," Weaver later said. "We don't always find things. Many times we come up empty. But we didn't this time."

http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/apr...?news-breaking


----------



## Muushka

Wow.  That is great customer service. 

How is the packing going Blossomz???


----------



## mickeymorse

Wow, that is great news to hear. Do you think they will have a special place in their hearts for the Lodge now. Way to go WL.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> I get the same way!  I love just calling to call!  Sometimes I'll just call to chat with a CM about an AR or dates or waitlist!  I just love talking to someone from "home".  What a weird but wonderful crew we are!!!    I don't know how I'll concentrate at work tomorrow knowing I'll be leaving early  Wednesday!!!!



Blossmoz I'm so excited for you!  I will be thinking about you on Wednesday!  I'll be doing the same thing in 34 days!  Have a great trip!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Back at the Wilderness Lodge resort, executive housekeeper Drew Weaver realized that trash from the Campanales' villa hadn't reached the industrial-size compactor yet. He and seven other volunteers donned protective clothing, emptied a parking lot bin and waded through bag after bag of rubbish to find the rings. And they did.
> 
> http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/apr...?news-breaking




Oh JT, thanks for that.  It's very nice to hear *good* news for a change.
Guess I won't complain as much if I get that dreaded dumpster view. 

Blossomz,
HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Guess I won't complain as much if I get that dreaded dumpster view.



Yes, I would think it would be quite entertaining to sit on the balcony and watch CM's wading through the trash!  

Just another enviable view at VWL!


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Yes, I would think it would be quite entertaining to sit on the balcony and watch CM's wading through the trash!
> 
> Just another enviable view at VWL!



 I'll remember that the next time I get that view!


----------



## Granny

LisaS was kind enough to post this link on the thread about the story.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/video/15960748/index.html

It's a link to a news broadcast about the story.  A couple of nice WL shots in there!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I can't believe I've not been on this thread! I'm dropping in to say hi  
Well, some of you know that I did change the WDW part of our June Anniversary trip from the BWV Grand Villa to the VWL, because I just didn't want to not be at VWL for such a great celebration.  I didn't ask the family, well, just DH and he agreed!   I must report that I asked my DFamily if they wanted to change our November BCV stay to VWL as well since we're 7 months out, and, they said they wanted to try BCV and SAB.  What can I say? I bought the BCV points, and I do like SAB, but still, family this is NOVEMBER. 

I'm glad the Groupies are going strong!  The ring story made our morning radio news. It was what I woke up listening to!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I can't believe I've not been on this thread! I'm dropping in to say hi



Okay folks.  We can call off the Bobbi search and rescue efforts!



> Well, some of you know that I did change the WDW part of our June Anniversary trip from the BWV Grand Villa to the VWL, because I just didn't want to not be at VWL for such a great celebration.  I didn't ask the family, well, just DH and he agreed!   I must report that I asked my DFamily if they wanted to change our November BCV stay to VWL as well since we're 7 months out, and, they said they wanted to try BCV and SAB.  What can I say? I bought the BCV points, and I do like SAB, but still, family this is NOVEMBER.



Bobbi...sometimes you just have to let family be family.  Let them have BCV and SAB.  And beachy themed holiday decorations.  

You've followed your heart with your accommodations decision.  Sounds pretty appropriate for such a great occasion.


----------



## danielle782001

Thanks for inviting me over to this great thread!!! We truly love the WL!!! 

We are REALLY looking forward to our 4th visit in November


----------



## Muushka

danielle782001 said:


> Thanks for inviting me over to this great thread!!! We truly love the WL!!!
> 
> We are REALLY looking forward to our 4th visit in November



You made it!!!  Welcome!!!  I'll bet a Moosie siggy would look great on you, but I don't think there is room. 

Please, grab a rocker and sit with us.  There is plenty of room here on the porch. 

Bobbi, good to see you here, at last!  We missed you.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,
Wow a sequel thread. I have some catching up to do. I am currently poolside at our vacation home rental in Formosa Gardens. Not the VWL but it is better than being at my desk. I did get to visit the lodge yesterday for breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe and just being in the lodge got my family excited about our new "home." I will make it a point to get back over there and snap some pictures. Gotta run off to Epcot.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wonder what Blossomz is doing right now.  Sigh.


----------



## Muushka

Notice to all Groupies at WL at this time.  That means you, Blossomz, DisneyNutzy: 

Have a great vacation!! 

PS Don't forget to look for LodgeLoafer (the cat!) 
I want pictures!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Danielle, welcome to  the groupie group!

I've been thinking about Blossomz today.  Hope she is having a wonderful time and gets a chance to look for Lodgeloafer!

DisneyNutzy, good for you!  I'm glad you were able to go have a meal at the lodge.  Was it fun?  How many straws and how many ketchups?

Deb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ok, I think it's time to see if you'll all let me join in your neat little group.  We're hoping to be closing on our VWL contract in the next week so we can start planning our next trip to the beautiful, wonderful lodge!!!!!

Can I join?  Please, please?!?!?!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Danielle, welcome to  the groupie group!
> 
> I've been thinking about Blossomz today.  Hope she is having a wonderful time and gets a chance to look for Lodgeloafer!
> 
> DisneyNutzy, good for you!  I'm glad you were able to go have a meal at the lodge.  Was it fun?  How many straws and how many ketchups?
> 
> Deb




Yes the meal was a lot of fun. My wife and I have dined there before so we knew what to expect but my kids and neice had no idea. They loved that our napkins were thrown in the air and yelling was encouraged. There favorite moment had to be when yours truly made the mistake of ordering a "soda pop" with breakfast. I don't do coffee so sometimes I need caffeine too. They loved when the waitress made a huge scene about dad ordering soda pop. They loved it even more when she announced to everyone that I had finished the extra large jar of soda pop.

Kat I am a mere rookie groupie but this is a very welcoming group. Let me be the first to say WELCOME and grab a moose siggie.

Night all. Have to get some rest. Only 2 days left.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're hoping to be closing on our VWL contract in the next week so we can start planning our next trip to the beautiful, wonderful lodge!!!!!



Kathy....based on the above application, you appear to be more than qualified to join the group here.   

Actually, just mentioning the phrase "...beautiful, wonderful lodge..." is plenty enough credentials to hang out with this moose loving crowd!  

Come on in...we're hanging out in the virtual Iron Spike room today (I'm one of those who won't ever be able to remember that there is a new name for our hangout area).


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok, I think it's time to see if you'll all let me join in your neat little group.  We're hoping to be closing on our VWL contract in the next week so we can start planning our next trip to the beautiful, wonderful lodge!!!!!
> 
> Can I join?  Please, please?!?!?!


*
Yay!! Hot diggity-dog!  Another Groupie!!!​* 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Yes the meal was a lot of fun. My wife and I have dined there before so we knew what to expect but my kids and neice had no idea. They loved that our napkins were thrown in the air and yelling was encouraged. There favorite moment had to be when yours truly made the mistake of ordering a "soda pop" with breakfast. I don't do coffee so sometimes I need caffeine too. They loved when the waitress made a huge scene about dad ordering soda pop. They loved it even more when she announced to everyone that I had finished the extra large jar of soda pop.
> 
> *Kat I am a mere rookie groupie but this is a very welcoming group. Let me be the first to say WELCOME and grab a moose siggie.*
> 
> Night all. Have to get some rest. Only 2 days left.



DisneyNutzy, you are a QUICK STUDY!!  And a Groupie Extrordinaire (or however you spell it!)!!   
Groopie rookie no more!!!

We always try to eat at Whispering Canyon every trip.  We sort of sink into the woodwork, but enjoy watching everyone else have fun.  The last time we were there a couple got engaged at the breakfast table (kind of un-romantic, but the groom-to-be probably had his reasons!)

Have a great rest of your trip.  And for the record, we LOVE pictures!


----------



## danielle782001

Muushka said:


> You made it!!!  Welcome!!!  I'll bet a Moosie siggy would look great on you, but I don't think there is room.
> 
> Please, grab a rocker and sit with us.  There is plenty of room here on the porch.
> 
> Bobbi, good to see you here, at last!  We missed you.



oh, not enough room??? I can change things around on my siggie to make it fit!  Tell me what I should do


----------



## Muushka

danielle782001 said:


> oh, not enough room??? I can change things around on my siggie to make it fit!  Tell me what I should do



Well, you can try adding it onto the bottom of your stays list and just do a preview and see if it fits.  If not, then you might want to delete a few stays or put them side-by-side.
Good luck!


----------



## danielle782001

Muushka said:


> Well, you can try adding it onto the bottom of your stays list and just do a preview and see if it fits.  If not, then you might want to delete a few stays or put them side-by-side.
> Good luck!



Where can I find it to add?  Does someone need to PM me or is it some place else?


----------



## Muushka

He is right there on the bottom of my post (not the running one, which you are also welcome to grab!)

To copy the Moose:
Right click the image and copy the location.  Then go into the user CP at the top of the screen.
Choose Edit Signature.  Scroll down to the Your Signature box and click on the picture icon, it will be insert image.  Paste that location that you copied into that box.  And then preview!  Good luck!  We will be looking for him.


----------



## danielle782001

Muushka said:


> He is right there on the bottom of my post (not the running one, which you are also welcome to grab!)
> 
> To copy the Moose:
> Right click the image and copy the location.  Then go into the user CP at the top of the screen.
> Choose Edit Signature.  Scroll down to the Your Signature box and click on the picture icon, it will be insert image.  Paste that location that you copied into that box.  And then preview!  Good luck!  We will be looking for him.



Thank you  

Okay, so I have been trying to do this for over an hour... I am giving up for tonight and I will try again in the morning.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> Kat I am a mere rookie groupie but this is a very welcoming group. Let me be the first to say WELCOME and grab a moose siggie.





Granny said:


> Kathy....based on the above application, you appear to be more than qualified to join the group here.
> 
> Actually, just mentioning the phrase "...beautiful, wonderful lodge..." is plenty enough credentials to hang out with this moose loving crowd!
> 
> Come on in...we're hanging out in the virtual Iron Spike room today (I'm one of those who won't ever be able to remember that there is a new name for our hangout area).





Muushka said:


> *
> Yay!! Hot diggity-dog!  Another Groupie!!!​*



*Thanks everyone!!!  Got the moose siggie - love how it looks! *   Now I'm waiting to add a VWL signature - worried about jinxing the close if I do it too soon.


----------



## Budahman

Sup? (that basically means welcome -  ) To all the new groupies! Great group to be a part of & I look forward to meeting some of you someday in the resort.


----------



## DVC Mike

We leave tomorrow!  

Were driving down I-95 to Port Canaveral early Saturday morning, staying a night at the Radisson, and then boarding the Disney Wonder for our very first cruise. Were staying in a Deluxe Stateroom w/ Verandah and weve booked the Romantic Escape package. We have a Castaway Cay Couples Cabana Massage booked, and my wife has some treatments booked at the onboard Vista Spa (Elemis Aroma Stone Therapy, etc). Were planning on just relaxing on the ship when its in Nassau. Beside dinner at Palo, weve also booked brunch at Palo.

After the 4-night cruise, well head over to WDW for 3 nights at the BWV in a Boardwalk View room. We have ADRs for Yachtsman Steakhouse, Flying Fish Café and Le Cellier Steakhouse. Well probably just hang around the Boardwalk area and only visit Epcot this trip.

I wont be bringing any laptop, as I enjoy being cut-off from the real world. Im just going to kick-back and relax and enjoy my vacation!


----------



## eliza61

Ok Mike,
No laptop means extensive trip report especially about the cruise.  We've never gone either and it's seriously on the top of our "to-do" list.

Have a great vacation, see ya when you get back.
E


----------



## Granny

Mike...sounds like an awesome and romantic trip for you and your wife.  I'm sure you will completely enjoy it.  You've also managed to get ADR's at three of my favorite restaurants at WDW.  

I'm sure you are quite excited about this sea & land vacation, and I hope the whole thing is magical for you two from start to finish!  

As Eliza said...we'll be looking for your report when you get back.   Enjoy!


----------



## Granny

Budahman said:


> Sup? (that basically means welcome -  ) To all the new groupies! Great group to be a part of & I look forward to meeting some of you someday in the resort.



Lou...glad to have you hangin' with us!  

I think if we keep the Groupie vacation schedule up to date, we will definitely be facilitating some informal meet & greets over time.  I've had the pleasure of meeting two DISers at WDW and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Even shared an Illuminations Cruise with another DISer and her family...what a lovely lady and great family! 

Here...you can have my rocker here on the front porch of VWL.  I have to get to work.


----------



## jjbescher

DVC Mike said:


> We leave tomorrow!
> 
> Were driving down I-95 to Port Canaveral early Saturday morning, staying a night at the Radisson, and then boarding the Disney Wonder for our very first cruise. Were staying in a Deluxe Stateroom w/ Verandah and weve booked the Romantic Escape package. We have a Castaway Cay Couples Cabana Massage booked, and my wife has some treatments booked at the onboard Vista Spa (Elemis Aroma Stone Therapy, etc). Were planning on just relaxing on the ship when its in Nassau. Beside dinner at Palo, weve also booked brunch at Palo.
> 
> After the 4-night cruise, well head over to WDW for 3 nights at the BWV in a Boardwalk View room. We have ADRs for Yachtsman Steakhouse, Flying Fish Café and Le Cellier Steakhouse. Well probably just hang around the Boardwalk area and only visit Epcot this trip.
> 
> I wont be bringing any laptop, as I enjoy being cut-off from the real world. Im just going to kick-back and relax and enjoy my vacation!



Mike,
Enjoy your cruise.  My DW and I have loved ours, especially on Disney.  Also, I know the drive on I-95 you are talking about.  We have done it MANY times and will doing the drive in two weeks   .

jon


----------



## Muushka

jjbescher said:


> Mike,
> Enjoy your cruise.  My DW and I have loved ours, especially on Disney.  Also, I know the drive on I-95 you are talking about.  We have done it MANY times and will doing the drive in two weeks   .
> 
> jon



Hey neighbor, we are right next door in Cary.  We make that drive so often that we just put the car into auto-pilot and sleep!  

Have a wonderful cruise and WDW time DVC Mike.

And jjbescher, want to swing by and pick us up??   You have a great time too.


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka said:


> Hey neighbor, we are right next door in Cary.  We make that drive so often that we just put the car into auto-pilot and sleep!
> 
> Have a wonderful cruise and WDW time DVC Mike.
> 
> And jjbescher, want to swing by and pick us up??   You have a great time too.



I actually coach in Cary a lot.  At the new Triangle Aquatic Center.

jon


----------



## Muushka

What the heck are we doing on the next page????

Blossomz, we are waiting......  .


----------



## Dodie

Wow. It's been quite a week. 

I'm an only child. It helps to know that. My DH is very helpful, but we both have full-time jobs, so he can only do so much in this situation...

My 74-year-old father had knee replacement surgery on Monday.  He had *both* knees done at the same time. The surgeons encouraged this, particularly at his age, because patients often never go back and get the second one done after experiencing the first surgery. They say the pain (although doubled) and therapy are comparable and, this way, you only go through it once.

That said, my mother is actually the one who is in ill health (diabetes and all of the possible complications that go along with it - particularly since she's never taken care of herself or eaten right).  I know this is blasphemous to say about one's mother, but she's whiny and difficult and I may go insane before this is all over.  

They moved him to the rehab hospital yesterday where he'll be at least for two weeks (I'm going to push for longer because - once he's home - mom will be absolutely no help to him.  They need to assume he's going home to live alone from a care standpoint.)

They'll do fine.  However, I'd appreciate good thoughts and prayers from my VWL buddies FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my Dodie.


----------



## MaryJ

Dodie...I know how you feel.  Both of my parents are gone now, but before my mother died (Dad died first) she became very needy.  DH parents are now getting to that age, but they haven't reached the neediness point yet.  I'm sure it's only a matter of time.  DFIL has good genes though.  One of his brothers just turned 91 this month.  There were 12 children in his family and 8 are still living!


----------



## danielle782001

Okay groupies... What types of breakfast foods do you eat from Roaring Forks that are covered under the dining plan/ snacks?


----------



## loribell

Dodie good luck with your folks. Sending prayers & well wishes your way.


----------



## lisaviolet

to you Dodie.

Lisa


----------



## Muushka

danielle782001 said:


> Okay groupies... What types of breakfast foods do you eat from Roaring Forks that are covered under the dining plan/ snacks?



Sorry, no can help, just bump!  Breakfast is something we always eat in-room unless we go to WCC.


----------



## eliza61

Dodie said:


> That said, my mother is actually the one who is in ill health (diabetes and all of the possible complications that go along with it - particularly since she's never taken care of herself or eaten right).  I know this is blasphemous to say about one's mother, but she's whiny and difficult and I may go insane before this is all over.
> :



here's my hug also.  Nope, not blasphemous in any way.  Remember to try and take care of yourself Dodi.  Caring for our elderly relatives is really stressful.  I understand Psychologist have a term for us "sandwich generation" because we're often caring for our elderly and our children at the same time.

If helps any, your not the only one going insane.  I'm a NYC girl born & bred.  My mother never got her drivers license because living in Manhattan, we never had a car.  so whenever I go to visit her, I spend all weekend driving her around which wouldn't be so bad except have you ever notice that people who don't drive spend the entire trip critiqing your driving.   

Moose dust for you & your parents


----------



## cheer4bison

As for the question regarding breakfast items at Roaring Fork, there are some yummy options...bagels, muffins, croissants, yogurt-granola-berry parfaits.  I think anything under $4 is fair game on the dining plan as a snack.  We always ask the cashier as we enter whether specific items are covered.  They are very helpful in that regard.

Have you seen the Roaring Fork menu on allearsnet?  Here is the link.

http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_rf.htm

Jill


----------



## danielle782001

cheer4bison said:


> As for the question regarding breakfast items at Roaring Fork, there are some yummy options...bagels, muffins, croissants, yogurt-granola-berry parfaits.  I think anything under $4 is fair game on the dining plan as a snack.  We always ask the cashier as we enter whether specific items are covered.  They are very helpful in that regard.
> 
> Have you seen the Roaring Fork menu on allearsnet?  Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_rf.htm
> 
> Jill



Thanks Jill... I did see that menu... I just was not sure if those breakfast items were on the plan...Thanks for the info... I am happy we can use the snack credits for a quick, lite breakfast a couple of days.


----------



## wildernessDad

danielle782001 said:


> Thanks Jill... I did see that menu... I just was not sure if those breakfast items were on the plan...Thanks for the info... I am happy we can use the snack credits for a quick, lite breakfast a couple of days.



We like to bring protein bars with us.  They make a very quick early morning meal.


----------



## wildernessDad

14 days to go until DW and I walk into the 'sister' lodge.  We're going concierge and doing all of the safaris.

I know that this is not a WL-type post, but since we are all kindred sprits, I figured it was okay.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Wilderness Dad,
Looking forward to hearing about your AKL trip.  We own at our sister resort, also. 

Dodie,  Thinking about you and your parent anguish. 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 14 days to go until DW and I walk into the 'sister' lodge.  We're going concierge and doing all of the safaris.
> 
> I know that this is not a WL-type post, but since we are all kindred spirits, I figured it was okay.



As Groupies, we are big enough to accept that someone will stay at another resort and actually admit to it. 
 After all, We will be at OKW in a few months.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

We'll be at SSR (our other resort) this coming Friday but at our beloved VWL in December!


----------



## betsywdw

Just found the new thread!  Subbing so that I can keep up with the fun info on VWL


----------



## Muushka

Welcome!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to all of the new groupies that have arrived while I was immersed in Africa!  We are home... Now starting the count to our next vacation the one at our beloved lodge!  I have a lot to report and some photos to post as soon as I find everything!   Sorry but I didn't have a laptop with me!  The weather was GORGIOUS!  Low eighties and very low humidity!  Not a drop of rain until tomorrow!  Came back to PA and it is chilly and dreary!

The Wanyama Safari was worth every penny!!  We spent about an hour and a half on all of 3 of the savannas at the AKL.  Got really up close and personal with a giraffe!  (will post later!  If it came out!)  I have to say it really is a unique experience.  The grounds really are special with all of the animals but I must tell you...you know how you sit outside at WL on the balconies and all you hear are crickets and frogs?  Well..from the balcony at AKL you really were intruded upon by the screams of Everest and the traffic noises!  I was really surprised. The Villas were really nice though.  We had a long walk down the Zebra trail to our room though.  The lay out is very nice.. the little extra room did make a nice difference.  OK..just enough to wet your appetites!  Will be back later with more news and views!!  

Missed talking to everyone so I have to make up for lost time!  (My kids say I yak way to much..especially to all of the cast members!)


----------



## mickeymorse

Dodie. Here is a VWL Groupie hug  I can completely relate to the mother thing.

I can't wait to hear all about your trip blossomz. Looking forward to the pics.

Its supposed to get cold and miserable here for the next couple of days so I will need those warm Fla. pics to get me through.


----------



## disneyfool_1202

I'm here! I'm not a 'closet groupie' - I'm a "clueless groupoie".  I just found this thread and I LOVE LOVE LOVE VWL so count me in!  Last trip VWL was booked so we stayed at SSR.  It was nice but it wasn't "home" for me so I just didn't enjoy it as much.  In 2 wks we're headed on a 4 night DCL cruise followed by a stay at VWL in a 2 br villa.  I feel SO spoiled since joining DVC!!  

Does anyone know if free internet is available at VWL yet?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I promised some pics so I will try and put a few up. First time posting pics. Hope this works.

Wife, son, myself and daughter happy with our new home.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Okay, How do I resize those? lol...sorry they are so big. It's late so I will figure it out tomorrow and post some more.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thaks for the pics DisneyNutzy the shot of the Lodge kinda make me homesick. Nice family pic by the way. 





eliza61 said:


> here's my hug also.  Nope, not blasphemous in any way.  Remember to try and take care of yourself Dodi.  Caring for our elderly relatives is really stressful.  I understand Psychologist have a term for us "sandwich generation" because we're often caring for our elderly and our children at the same time.
> 
> If helps any, your not the only one going insane.  I'm a NYC girl born & bred.  My mother never got her drivers license because living in Manhattan, we never had a car.  so whenever I go to visit her, I spend all weekend driving her around which wouldn't be so bad except have you ever notice that people who don't drive spend the entire trip critiqing your driving.
> 
> Moose dust for you & your parents





cheer4bison said:


> As for the question regarding breakfast items at Roaring Fork, there are some yummy options...bagels, muffins, croissants, yogurt-granola-berry parfaits.  I think anything under $4 is fair game on the dining plan as a snack.  We always ask the cashier as we enter whether specific items are covered.  They are very helpful in that regard.
> 
> Have you seen the Roaring Fork menu on allearsnet?  Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.allears.net/menu/menu_rf.htm
> 
> Jill





danielle782001 said:


> Thanks Jill... I did see that menu... I just was not sure if those breakfast items were on the plan...Thanks for the info... I am happy we can use the snack credits for a quick, lite breakfast a couple of days.



Thanks for the info!

Would or does anyone eat breakfast at the Roaring Fork rather that the WCC?The skillet was getting old after fifth time we had it last trip.  Any reccomendations? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Next Question, where to do Thanksgiving dinner? We are currently looking at 1900 Park Fare. Any opinions and experiences out there would be appreciated.


----------



## jimmytammy

The skillet can get old.  RF has some get breakfast choices, but it has been awhile since we last ate there, so cant help much.  One suggestion for a change, try Trails End over at FW.  If you have never been before, it is a boat ride over, then a short walk, maybe 2 minutes to the restaurant.  Lots of choices, usual breakfast fare, but always good.  Breakfast is their best meal, IMO.

Liberty Tree Tavern or Garden Grill would be good places for Thanksgiving dinner.  I would personally opt for LTT just because it is so oriented towards a typical Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## eliza61

disneyfool_1202 said:


> I'm here! I'm not a 'closet groupie' - I'm a "clueless groupoie".  I just found this thread and I LOVE LOVE LOVE VWL so count me in!  Last trip VWL was booked so we stayed at SSR.  It was nice but it wasn't "home" for me so I just didn't enjoy it as much.  In 2 wks we're headed on a 4 night DCL cruise followed by a stay at VWL in a 2 br villa.  I feel SO spoiled since joining DVC!!
> 
> Does anyone know if free internet is available at VWL yet?



Welcome to the funny farm DF,  Free internet is supposed to begin Sunday 5/4 Keep your fingers crossed.



DisneyNutzy said:


> I promised some pics so I will try and put a few up. First time posting pics. Hope this works.
> 
> Wife, son, myself and daughter happy with our new home.
> ]



Great pictures Nutzy,  I see your from SI.  Bunch of family in Brooklyn so I'm on the SI expressway & Verazano Bridge more than I care to admit.



jimmytammy said:


> The skillet can get old.  RF has some get breakfast choices, but it has been awhile since we last ate there, so cant help much.  One suggestion for a change, try Trails End over at FW.  If you have never been before, it is a boat ride over, then a short walk, maybe 2 minutes to the restaurant.  Lots of choices, usual breakfast fare, but always good.  Breakfast is their best meal, IMO.
> 
> Liberty Tree Tavern or Garden Grill would be good places for Thanksgiving dinner.  I would personally opt for LTT just because it is so oriented towards a typical Thanksgiving meal.



It's been a while since I was at the world for thanksgiving but I 2nd JT, we did turkey day there the last time and it was a lot of fun.

Single digit dance for me


----------



## Muushka

disneyfool_1202 said:


> I'm here! I'm not a 'closet groupie' - I'm a "clueless groupoie".  I just found this thread and I LOVE LOVE LOVE VWL so count me in!  Last trip VWL was booked so we stayed at SSR.  It was nice but it wasn't "home" for me so I just didn't enjoy it as much.  In 2 wks we're headed on a 4 night DCL cruise followed by a stay at VWL in a 2 br villa.  I feel SO spoiled since joining DVC!!
> 
> Does anyone know if free internet is available at VWL yet?



Clueless Groupie??   I think not!  You found us, didn't you?? 

Welcome to the Groupies.  Please feel free to grab a VWL Moosie siggy, I'll bet he will look great on you!

Thank you DISNEY FIX for the pictures.  I love that angle you used for the building.  Creative!

Thanksgiving dinner, well I would probably also go to LTT.  We did WCC for Christmas dinner this past Dec and I was not impressed, so that I would avoid.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the pics DisneyNutzy. Just what I needed.

 disneyfool. Set a spell and join in with the best thread going.

I third the LTT. Its menu just oozes Thanksgiving.


----------



## Granny

I fourth the Liberty Tree Tavern for Thanksgiving.  We had our Christmas dinner there in 2006 and it was a perfect setting and had the traditional turkey fare with all the trimmings!


----------



## bzzelady

Hello everyone!  Thank you Muushka for the new thread!  I have not been a loyal groupie over the winter but it's spring and all thoughts are now turning to...our fall pilgrimage to VWL!  

Our dates at VWL are October 3rd-October 9th for myself, DH, and DD9.  
After that we are taking DH on his first DCL 3 day cruise  

On the Thanksgiving dinner debate, I would cast a vote for the LTT as well!  Another place to consider is the Yacht Club Galley (or whatever they have renamed that place over at the Yacht Club).  My husband picked that one for this past year and we were not disappointed.  The turkey was fresh...the green beans almondine were cooked just so there was a slight crunch to them, and the rest of the meal was very good.  We also booked a speciality cruise with a couple of other DIS'ers to go watch Illuminations...what a perfect way to spend the holiday


----------



## cheer4bison

Great pictures, DisneyNutzy!     Thanks for sharing.  Were you staying in a villa on that side of the building, or did you take that second shot standing on the sidewalk below?  Either way, it's really cool.  I've never seen one like that.


----------



## blossomz

Here are a couple of safari photos.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Muushka

Blossomz, those pictures...I can't breathe!  They are so awesome!  The best AK pictures I have ever seen!!!!
I hope you are having a great time!!!

Welcome to the new thread bzzelady.  We've missed you!


----------



## blossomz

These were from the safari at the resort!  Amazing!  You stop along the way for some snacks and then you come in from your safari to a tasting dinner at JIKO with your safari mates!  It was really great!  I do have to say it really felt different than other trips!  It definitely was...well...more African!  We got in late yesterday.  I am already counting down to our next trip in June to the beloved Lodge!!  The rooms at AKV were really very nice.  It is not the same feel as the Wilderness, but it has its own personality.  The savannas are beautiful, but the noise from the road and the park can be intrusive.  I still say..as nice as this was and we had a GREAT time..I still have that special feeling for WLV!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy




----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great pictures DisneyNutzy and Blossomz.  It's so nice to share the views!


----------



## eliza61

Blossomz,
Awesome pictures.  So many resorts to try so little time.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..you are right..but we seem to always come back to our Lodge!!  

Dizneynutzy:  Thanks for the photos...can't wait to get there in June!  

I feel so spoiled getting to go twice in such a short time! Isn't DVC great?!


----------



## disneyfool_1202

What great photos!  Makes me even more anxious to get there!!!!  I'm almost into single digits!!

I just placed a grocery order from GardenGrocer.com last night for delivery the day we arrive.  We get off of DCL that morning so I'm figuring that we'll get to the hotel between 10-11, drop our stuff some place and have some lunch.  I scheduled delivery from 2-4 pm.  I don't remember what time check in is?  If the food is delivered before our room is ready will there be someplace I can put my milk and yogurt so it doesn't go bad??


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> These were from the safari at the resort!  Amazing!  You stop along the way for some snacks and then you come in from your safari to a tasting dinner at JIKO with your safari mates!  It was really great!  I do have to say it really felt different than other trips!  It definitely was...well...more African!  We got in late yesterday.  I am already counting down to our next trip in June to the beloved Lodge!!  The rooms at AKV were really very nice.  It is not the same feel as the Wilderness, but it has its own personality.  The savannas are beautiful, but the noise from the road and the park can be intrusive.  I still say..as nice as this was and we had a GREAT time..I still have that special feeling for WLV!!



DW and I are doing the sunset safari in about 13 days!  I can't wait.  Love those pics!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

cheer4bison said:


> Great pictures, DisneyNutzy!     Thanks for sharing.  Were you staying in a villa on that side of the building, or did you take that second shot standing on the sidewalk below?  Either way, it's really cool.  I've never seen one like that.



I actually wasn't staying at the villa this trip. Just loitering and anxiously awaiting our first trip home which won't be until Feb 09. Don't feel too bad for me though as we purchased annual passes and have 3 trips to WDW planned within 10 months.  The picture was taken from the pool area of the main lodge.

I am having trouble figuring out this multi quoting thing but thanks for the comments on the pics from the rest of the groupies. I'll try posting more tonight.


----------



## Island Mouse

Awesome, Awesome pics Blossomz and DisneyNutzy.  I can't wait to stay at AKV to try the safaris.  Too bad that probably is a few years away.  I'm down to 33 days until I am in WDW.    I'll definitely make it over to the lodge at least once to take in the atmosphere.  I'll post pics when I get back as I know everyone here lives for the pics of our beloved lodge.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the fix blossomz and DisneyNutzy. I can make it through one more day now.

Just booked our flight for our trip in Jan. Afraid prices will skyrocket the way gas is going up.


----------



## Muushka

disneyfool_1202 said:


> What great photos!  Makes me even more anxious to get there!!!!  I'm almost into single digits!!
> 
> I just placed a grocery order from GardenGrocer.com last night for delivery the day we arrive.  We get off of DCL that morning so I'm figuring that we'll get to the hotel between 10-11, drop our stuff some place and have some lunch.  I scheduled delivery from 2-4 pm.  I don't remember what time check in is?  If the food is delivered before our room is ready will there be someplace I can put my milk and yogurt so it doesn't go bad??



Check in is after 4.  I think they can refrigerate it for you (hopefully someone will confirm).

Have a wonderful time at VWL and a great cruise!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> DW and I are doing the sunset safari in about 13 days!  I can't wait.  Love those pics!



You will not regret it!  It really was fantastic!  There were even a couple of surprises but I won't spoil it for you!  Not sure how different the sunset is from the Wanyama... We'll have to compare notes after you get back!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Hi everyone 

Sorry I have been MIA. Work is finally settling down.
Only 6 more days till we arrive at the lodge
    

We will be arriving Tuesday morning.  Besides taking pictures of lodgeloafer (the cat) does any one have any requests????

I'll be online when I am there.  I heard that maybe free internet by then.
JO


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> You will not regret it!  It really was fantastic!  There were even a couple of surprises but I won't spoil it for you!  Not sure how different the sunset is from the Wanyama... We'll have to compare notes after you get back!



The sunset safari IS the Wanyama safari.

We are also doing the sunrise safari and the discovery wildlife excursion.

I will try to take plenty of pics!


----------



## danielle782001

wildernessDad said:


> The sunset safari IS the Wanyama safari.
> 
> We are also doing the sunrise safari and the discovery wildlife excursion.
> 
> I will try to take plenty of pics!



Sounds like you have a "magical" trip planned!  Travel safe and enjoy!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey groupies. Just wanted to give a plug to Owners locker. We used them for the first time this trip and couldn't believe the customer service. We stayed off site and they worked around our park schedule to drop off and pick up our locker. I was so busy with the trip I forgot to call them back and schedule a pick up and they gave me a friendly reminder and picked up the locker the morning of our departure.

I see a few lockers and carry on only trips in my future.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Wow, I'm too busy to log on for two days and look at all I missed!

Blossomz--I can't believe how close you got to the animals, I'm for sure going to plan one of those safari's! Looking forward to more sharing.

DisneyNutz--great pics, thanks!  Extra points for making it over and posting when you weren't even staying there!

A moosefelt welcome to all the new groupies!  Looking forward to hearing about your trips!

Jimmytammy, I agree, FW is a good breakfast alternative.  We rode bikes over and had our breakfast, one of the most enjoyable parts of our stay.

Speaking of not knowing how to isolate parts of threads to quote:  help Moosemother Muuschka, tell us how.  I'm clueless.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. Work is finally settling down.
> Only 6 more days till we arrive at the lodge
> 
> 
> We will be arriving Tuesday morning.  Besides taking pictures of lodgeloafer (the cat) does any one have any requests????
> 
> I'll be online when I am there.  I heard that maybe free internet by then.
> JO



The cat!!!  I want the cat!!! 



50 years Too! said:


> snip....
> 
> Speaking of not knowing how to isolate parts of threads to quote:  help Moosemother Muushka, tell us how.  I'm clueless.
> 
> Deb



Moosemother???  I feel so old!!! 

I'm not sure what you want to do. I quoted you and knocked out all but what I wanted to show, is that what you mean?

But to quote several posts you click on the middle icon, lower right hand side..  The one to the left is "quote" the next one is just plain " then the last one looks like a clip board.  When you select the just plain " under the person that you want to quote, it just turns red.  Same for all subsequent clicks under the one you want to quote.  When you are done quoting, then you hit the "reply" button on the far left and viola!  all the quotes appear.  Good luck!


----------



## blossomz

Oh..dah!  Sunset...wanyama...I guess I'd better brush up on my swahili!! 

I have a request for all of you duel owner groupies..now that DVC is at AKL we need to remind DVC that we need a discount on the safari tours.  I sent them an email from the webpage and received a call back that they would consider it.  No one really thought of it and they don't know how many DVC'rs would be interested.  I say we all mention to them so that DVC'rs get that 15% tour discount and that some of those concierge only safaris be extended to us!  

OK..enough of my soap box!


----------



## DaveH

I am going to try mission impossible tomorrow. I am trying to get a 1BR at VWL for Thanksgiving week. I currently have one at SSR. We already have a 2BR for the week after.  I figure wait list will be in order.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I didn't see lodgeloafer but this guy was entertaining guest departing the boat dock.


----------



## DisneyNutzy




----------



## DisneyNutzy




----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> The cat!!!  I want the cat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Moosemother???  I feel so old!!!
> 
> I'm not sure what you want to do. I quoted you and knocked out all but what I wanted to show, is that what you mean?
> 
> But to quote several posts you click on the middle icon, lower right hand side..  The one to the left is "quote" the next one is just plain " then the last one looks like a clip board.  When you select the just plain " under the person that you want to quote, it just turns red.  Same for all subsequent clicks under the one you want to quote.  When you are done quoting, then you hit the "reply" button on the far left and viola!  all the quotes appear.  Good luck!



Thanks Barb.  I'm going to try to digest that tomorrow when I am fresher.
I didn't mean to insult you!  I meant you seem to be the one that keeps this thread rolling.  
After all, a youngster of 20 can be a mother!  How about Moose Sister?

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

DaveH--good luck on that reservation switch.  I hope you get to spend Thanksgiving at the lodge.  

DisneyNutzy--Really enjoying all the great pictures! 

Blossomz--I think we should get a discount, too!  Good idea.

Nite all.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks Barb.  I'm going to try to digest that tomorrow when I am fresher.
> I didn't mean to insult you!  I meant you seem to be the one that keeps this thread rolling.
> After all, a youngster of 20 can be a mother!  How about Moose Sister?
> 
> Deb



Deb, I'm not insulted, just not used to the word Mother associated with me! (Never had kiddos, I am one!).  Now sister has been associated with me for as long as I can remember (youngest of 3  ).  You can call me what ever you want  .  Good luck with the quotie thingies.


----------



## DaveH

I called MS this morning for Thanksgiving week and I am wait list. They had 2 separate days available, I just wait listed for the whole week. If I don't get it SSR is great too.


----------



## wildernessDad

Great idea on the discounts and allowing DVC members to go on the concierge events, blossomz!

I will definitely email DVC on this one.

Also, I suggest that you post your idea on a separate thread so that non groupies can see it.


----------



## Granny

bzzelady said:


> Hello everyone!  Thank you Muushka for the new thread!  I have not been a loyal groupie over the winter but it's spring and all thoughts are now turning to...our fall pilgrimage to VWL!
> 
> Our dates at VWL are October 3rd-October 9th for myself, DH, and DD9.
> After that we are taking DH on his first DCL 3 day cruise



A Groupie's loyalty is not measured by frequency of posting on the DIS but instead on the place WL/VWL has in one's heart.  You obviously are a very loyal groupie!  

I've added your trip to the Groupies upcoming trips.  

I've been out a while so if I've missed any trip dates for Groupies, please let me know.


blossomz and disneynutzy....great pix!!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> Great idea on the discounts and allowing DVC members to go on the concierge events, blossomz!
> 
> I will definitely email DVC on this one.
> 
> Also, I suggest that you post your idea on a separate thread so that non groupies can see it.



Good idea!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy great pics!  Thanks for getting me even more excited for our trip!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey groupies. I'll post my last bunch of pics tonight.


----------



## DisneyNutzy




----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the great pics. Nice family too!! Only 266 more days for me.


----------



## blossomz

Those are GREAt photos!


----------



## jjbescher

I have a question about the Spa.  Is it like SSR where members can go and use the showers and stuff for free?

jon


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy

Great shots!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Muushka

jjbescher said:


> I have a question about the Spa.  Is it like SSR where members can go and use the showers and stuff for free?
> 
> jon



Does VWL even have a spa?  All I know of is Sturdy Branches where they have a very nice exercise room.  And I think that there is where you can get a massage.  There is no charge for using the exercise room.

DisneyNutzy, great pictures.  Nice looking family!


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka said:


> Does VWL even have a spa?  All I know of is Sturdy Branches where they have a very nice exercise room.  And I think that there is where you can get a massage.  There is no charge for using the exercise room.



Thanks,

That is what I needed to know.  I told you it has been a while since I have been there(11 years).  Can't wait to go back in 10 Days.

jon


----------



## eliza61

Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho, it's off to WL I go.  Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho

Should be checking in, this time tomorrow.  I'll blog when I get the chance.

E


----------



## florep1

Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  37 days to go!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Eliza,  Have a wonderful time.
I'm looking forward to your witty recaps!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Have a great trip Eliza!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho, it's off to WL I go.  Hi-Ho-Hi-Ho
> 
> Should be checking in, this time tomorrow.  I'll blog when I get the chance.
> 
> E



Girlfriend E!  Have a wonderful time.  I also can't wait to read your reports! Have fun for all of us.


----------



## wildernessDad

Have a great time at our beloved lodge, eliza!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza have a great time!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Thanks for all the kind words regarding the pics.

Eliza have a great time. 

I have to start making dining reservations for October trip now. It is going to be tough waiting until February to stay at the lodge.


----------



## blossomz

Just read that the new restaurant, The Wave will be taking AR's for June 30 and on if you're interested....


----------



## 50 years Too!

DisneyNutzy,

Really enjoyed the pictures.  I liked that you took pictures of entrances to some favorite places, too.  Made me feel like you were giving us a walk through! 
I can hardly wait until I'm home in October.

If anyone tries The Wave--let us know.  
I find going to the Contemporary on the boat for dinner is a pleasant dinner choice.  Really love the boat transportation on the Bay.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

This has been a strange vacation right from the start.  Not only is it the first time here without Sid, Rizzo and the old guy, it’s the first time I’ve been anxious about the resort.   I’m here enjoying a “girls only trip”  with my 2 best friends.  We are celebrating ones clean bill of health after 16 grueling months of chemo and I’m not sure who it hit harder her or me.  It’s funny, as my parents become elderly and frail- that iI seem to being able to except as perfectly normal,  sort of like the natural order of things but when your best friend since 2nd grade develops a life threatening illness,  you suddenly realize that your not 10 years old anymore spending the money you were supposed to put in the church collection at the candy store.  

Anyway  we are all city girls and while my head says that I should have stayed at the BC, my heart said loud and clear - Wilderness  lodge.  I worried for months that they would not like the resort as much as I do.  We arrived here around 1:00 in the afternoon and like every one else they stopped right in front of the doors with mouths hanging open.  Finally someone said “this is f$$%ing unbelievable.  (note to self, remind Mel that outside of Brooklyn F$#%ing is not really used as an adjective).   I smile to myself very smugly and say I knew you’d love it.  even though the lobby is relatively empty, I swear I hear someone laughing, I think the lodge himself is laughing at me- as if it wants to say “silly girl, did you honestly think I wouldn’t impress").  It’s going to be a great stay.  The resort is still magnificent.  Room is clean and the only problem is a missing handle on the outside balcony door.    

Ever so often on these and other boards we get the usual “is there still magic” post.  Maybe a room wasn’t up to grade or maybe a cm wasn’t as friendly as in the past, and I’m not saying these are not valid points but sitting here at the quiet pool  I started thinking maybe instead of focusing on the magic that has been lost, maybe this trip I’ll concentrate on the magic that’s still around.  I’ve got a great resort under my feet, a gigantic castle at my back,  people who love me in the room and Fleetwood mac on my Ipod.  Tonight, that’s a lot of magic.

Have a great weekend groupies.
E


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..it sounds absolutely perfect!  I plan on taking my childhood friend with me one day as well.  I guess sooner the better..it's not always wise to put things off when you gain a new perspective!  Have a wonderful wonderful trip!  Looking forward to more reports and let us know if you see our Cat!  We're now 49 days out from our Lodge trip home!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Eliza .  You didn't disappoint!  I said to my husband "Eliza is at VWL and posting!" and he said "is Sid the Squid and Rizzo the Rat with her?" 

Your post touched my heart.  I can't imagine going through a major medical condition with a life-long friend.  It sure puts things in perspective, doesn't it. 

I hope the rest of your stay is magical.  And don't let the Lodge laugh at you!

PS be careful of that iPod at the quiet pool.  That is where my Zune drowned! (well, I drowned it in the Jacuzzi, close enough!)


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Ever so often on these and other boards we get the usual “is there still magic” post.  Maybe a room wasn’t up to grade or maybe a cm wasn’t as friendly as in the past, and I’m not saying these are not valid points but sitting here at the quiet pool  I started thinking maybe instead of focusing on the magic that has been lost, maybe this trip I’ll concentrate on the magic that’s still around.  I’ve got a great resort under my feet, a gigantic castle at my back,  people who love me in the room and Fleetwood mac on my Ipod.  Tonight, that’s a lot of magic.
> 
> Have a great weekend groupies.
> E



Oh I just got goosebumps!  Hope you have a wonderful trip, it sure sounds like a magical beginning!

I would like to say hello to all of the VWL Groupies!  Even though we have been DVC members for years, and it is our home resort, we have never stayed at the VWL~ however, we have stayed at the WL prior to becoming members.  Anyway, that is about to change as we have our first stay coming soon! I do have a question (warning: there are likely more to follow!!)  do all the villas have balconies?


----------



## MickeyBabe

Groupie Lurker here again 

A guest walked into our store this week wearing the cutest Moose pin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




(approx. size) Of course I had to find out about this and pass the information on to my friend, Granny and all of you!

This is the site: http://www.markiemoose.com/markiemoose/index.htm As you can see, they have a little moose for everyone and every occasion.

Enjoy!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Eliza, for a great opening trip report!     So glad you and your friends are experiencing the magic of the lodge.

Thanks, too, to MickeyBabe for posting about the moose pins.  I think the one of the moose in the locomotive is particularly suited to our lodge.

Jill


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Oh I just got goosebumps!  Hope you have a wonderful trip, it sure sounds like a magical beginning!
> 
> I would like to say hello to all of the VWL Groupies!  Even though we have been DVC members for years, and it is our home resort, we have never stayed at the VWL~ however, we have stayed at the WL prior to becoming members.  Anyway, that is about to change as we have our first stay coming soon! I do have a question (warning: there are likely more to follow!!)  do all the villas have balconies?



All of the rooms on the 1st floor are concrete pads, not balconies.  Most all the rooms on other floors have balconies, with a few exceptions.  We have stayed beside rooms that didnt have balconies.  Someone here with a room layout may be able to help you determine which those are.  But with all the rooms available, your chances are good you wont land a room without a porch of some kind.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Eliza,

When I saw you had posted I got all excited. 

I went a few weeks ago with two of my best friends and didn't choose VWL but BCV instead for the location.
Wish I would have followed my heart and stayed at our lodge.

Glad you are having a good time.  Isn't it a different experience not being with your family?   Like your reflective side, too.    

Looking forward to more.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Welcome to the groupie thread Corinne!

Mickeybabe, thanks for the link to our mascot pins!  Very cool.
Sure you don't want to grab a moose siggy?

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Mickeybabe,

Couldn't resist a moose (or 4).

I ordered myself the locomotive, my DS the snowboarder, my DH the bicycle,
and my DD the traveler!

Always in need of more to add to the pin collection.

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the report Eliza. Enjoy the rest of your trip and looking forward to more reports.

Mickeybabe, that siggie is just not quite complete 

 Corinne. Glad you can join in on the fun here. Sorry I can't help with the balcony question. Our first trip is in 264 days.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Oh I just got goosebumps!  Hope you have a wonderful trip, it sure sounds like a magical beginning!
> 
> I would like to say hello to all of the VWL Groupies!  Even though we have been DVC members for years, and it is our home resort, we have never stayed at the VWL~ however, we have stayed at the WL prior to becoming members.  Anyway, that is about to change as we have our first stay coming soon! I do have a question (warning: there are likely more to follow!!)  do all the villas have balconies?



Well,  back!  

Let me get this straight.  You own at VWL for years and you have never stayed there?   Repent!!! 

Repent and say three Hail Moosies and enjoy your Wilderness Lodge experience. 

Oh, and grab a VWL Moosie Siggy.  I'll bet he will look very handsome on you! 

PS I hope I didn't offend anyone Catholic.  Just having some Lodge fun.


----------



## blossomz

All I can say Corinne..is once you've stayed at VWL..you'll never feel the same way about any other resort again!  (at least that is why we are all on this particular thread!)  

I second Muushka's


----------



## Granny

MickeyBabe said:


> Groupie Lurker here again
> 
> A guest walked into our store this week wearing the cutest Moose pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (approx. size) Of course I had to find out about this and pass the information on to my friend, Granny and all of you!
> 
> This is the site: http://www.markiemoose.com/markiemoose/index.htm As you can see, they have a little moose for everyone and every occasion.
> 
> Enjoy!




MickeyBabe....how kind of you to drop by and share your excellent discovery with the Groupies!  You are the best!  

And I agree the locomotive moose is very cool...makes me wish we were into pin collecting! 








			
				50 Years Too! said:
			
		

> Mickeybabe, thanks for the link to our mascot pins! Very cool.
> Sure you don't want to grab a moose siggy?


I happen to know that my good friend MBabe enjoys WL/VWL but it is BCV, BWV and OKW that "sing to her soul".  Not really sure which one of those would come in first place.   She is just a thoughtful and kind person who knows about our passion for The Lodge and shares things with us that she knows we will like.  And she knows how to get a hold of a Dole Whip when the occasion presents itself!  

MBabe...I know you can speak for yourself but thought I'd pipe in anyway.


----------



## eliza61

Its officially here, free internet services for all dvc member.     Started today and when we checked in on Friday, the bell hop and cm at front desk made sure to mention it.  When you sign on, you still have to check the little tab saying its $9.95 per day but now it also says except dvc members  Ill let you know if I have a problem upon check out.

Crowds seem higher than previous May trips, so if we are in a recession  you cant tell by Disney.  It also seems like there are a lot more adult travelers without kids.  Almost every park weve been to, weve met some people who are there without their children.  Tons of senior citizens too.  Dont know if Disney has ramped up its marketing to these areas or they are just the groups with a bit of disposable income.

Did the Madara Spa Sunrise ritual package today.  It was wonderful. So all you moose men this is the gift for the doe in your life.  Total pampering.  I do have 2 words of warning.  First, it is 3 hours long.  While it is very relaxing, if you are ADHD plus steroids like me, it can be a bit of a stretch.  Next every one talks is that whispery "Zen quiet voice and they pipe in this Asian influence music, complete with the little bells that tingle.  After the first hour I really felt like sneaking in a Steely Dan CD full blast.  Price with dvc membership was a pricey $265.00  I may do one or two pieces of the ritual again but don't think I would do all 3 parts in one sitting again.

Anyone who lives in an old home like I do knows there are a few truisms that go along with home ownership.  Truism #1.  some thing in the house will always break exactly after every tradesman begins charging double time and ½.  Dh & I have a small checking account that we keep solely for this purpose.  Now the old guy was probably a little nervous about me, alone in Disney world with a charge card so he gave me the check card to the house account which leads to truisms # 2.  Some thing major will always break the nanosecond you have no money to pay for it.  Ive concluded this was an evil diabolical scheme to prevent me from shopping because I know the second I buy this snow globe using a penny out of that  emergency fund, a pipe is going to bust at 3:00 am.
The old guy is a evil genius.


----------



## DVC Mike

Well, we're back from our very first Disney cruise!

As explained in [thread=1814927]Our very first (and very last!) Disney Cruise[/thread], it will also be our very LAST Disney cruise.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Well,  back!
> 
> Let me get this straight.  You own at VWL for years and you have never stayed there?   Repent!!!
> 
> LOL!  I know, crazy! As I mentioned, we HAVE stayed at the WL, so I am extra excited to finally stay at the VWL!
> 
> PS~I have quite a collection of moose items (my son played on a hockey team by that name) so I believe I will fit right in!


----------



## mickeymorse

So sorry to hear about your cruise Mike. Hope your wife is feeling better and glad BWV was able to rescue the rest of your trip.


----------



## DaveH

Mike I am sorry your cruise was so bad. I hope your DW is feeling much better.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> PS~I have quite a collection of moose items (my son played on a hockey team by that name) so I believe I will fit right in!



Oh yeah.  You'll fit in all right!


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, I hope you get your globe and your house does not break!  And I don't have to worry about the spa experience. I had 1 massage and I hated it.  Never again!  

Where have you eaten??  Have you seen Ranger Stan?  How about our cat?  Did you see LodgeLoafer?? 

Thanks for all the reports.  You know how much I love reading your stuff!  Remember a long long time ago I PM'd you to tell you how much I loved reading your posts?


----------



## Granny

Mike...really sorry to hear about your cruise and your wife's illness.  What a shame after getting so geared up and excited about vacation time and then that happens.  We feel for you!


Eliza...sounds like your VWL vacation is proceeding nicely.  Aw, go ahead...get that snow globe!  And if that pipe bursts...well you might just have to dip into the kids' bank accounts which should be pretty hefty based on the entrepreneurship you've described in previous posts!


----------



## horselover

Hello Groupies!     Can anyone provide me with a link to pics of inside a 1 BR & studio?   We're desparately trying to decide between buying at AKV & VWL.  We know what the AKV rooms look like, but not VWL (except for what's in the DVC tour book they hand out).  We've stayed in the main lodge & love, love, love it there   , but I'm nervous about buying something sight unseen.  Any pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Hello Groupies!     Can anyone provide me with a link to pics of inside a 1 BR & studio?   We're desparately trying to decide between buying at AKV & VWL.  We know what the AKV rooms look like, but not VWL (except for what's in the DVC tour book they hand out).  We've stayed in the main lodge & love, love, love it there   , but I'm nervous about buying something sight unseen.  Any pics would be greatly appreciated!



Hi there! 

There are some nice photos right here on the DIS Photo Site

Also, some excellent ones at Deb Will's Site.

You can't go wrong with either VWL or AKV from a strong theming aspect.  They had the same architect for the main lodge of each which is evident from the lobbies.  What it comes down to is.... 

Which theming do you prefer? 

Are the extra years at AKV important to you?

Will you want to stay at VWL during really hard to book times like the holiday season (Thanksgiving thru New Years)?

I really like AKV and its theming and animals.  And the new room layouts with the extra bathroom and pullout chair/bed is a tremendous plus. But as with the people here on this thread, it is VWL/WL that really inspires us every time we stay there.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There are some nice photos right here on the DIS Photo Site
> 
> Also, some excellent ones at Deb Will's Site.
> 
> You can't go wrong with either VWL or AKV from a strong theming aspect.  They had the same architect for the main lodge of each which is evident from the lobbies.  What it comes down to is....
> 
> Which theming do you prefer?
> 
> Are the extra years at AKV important to you?
> 
> Will you want to stay at VWL during really hard to book times like the holiday season (Thanksgiving thru New Years)?
> 
> I really like AKV and its theming and animals.  And the new room layouts with the extra bathroom and pullout chair/bed is a tremendous plus. But as with the people here on this thread, it is VWL/WL that really inspires us every time we stay there.




Thanks for the link.  Those pics are not making my decision any easier!      If I could just take that pullout chair & the newness of the AKV & plunk it into the VWL I'd be all set.


----------



## Greg K.

...but I thought I'd raise the question anyway. 

Does anyone think they'll expand the WL villas?  There certainly seems room to add on -- and unless I'm mistaken, it's the smallest of the DVC resorts.   (And the only one, I think, that doesn't have a Grand Villa). 

Just curious.    This seems like a missed opportunity for DVC, since the WL is so popular and its setting and atmosphere so unusual.


----------



## Granny

Greg K. said:


> ...but I thought I'd raise the question anyway.
> 
> Does anyone think they'll expand the WL villas?  There certainly seems room to add on -- and unless I'm mistaken, it's the smallest of the DVC resorts.   (And the only one, I think, that doesn't have a Grand Villa).
> 
> Just curious.    This seems like a missed opportunity for DVC, since the WL is so popular and its setting and atmosphere so unusual.



I'm pretty sure that others have stated that they can't expand VWL because the land is "nature preserve" protected.  At least that's my recollection.  I think it's safe to say that Disney would have made it bigger if they could have as DVC was selling like hotcakes even then and VWL sold out pretty quickly.  

And BCV doesn't have GV's either.  But it would be great if VWL did have them.


----------



## blossomz

While at AKV...a cast member said it looks like they may be converting some regular rooms at other hotels like they've done at AKV.  So..you never know..maybe they will convert a floor in the main lodge..


----------



## lodgeloafer

Well tommorrow is traveling day.  Wilderness Lodge here we come.  We should arrive by 10 am.      

Muushka, I will be looking out for lodgeloafer the cat.  Remember any requests for photos let me know.  We will be going Magic Kingdom and Epcot during our stay.

Jo


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry to hear about your wife's illness on the cruise, Mike.  I hope that she is feeling better.


----------



## wildernessDad

lodgeloafer said:


> Well tommorrow is traveling day.  Wilderness Lodge here we come.  We should arrive by 10 am.



Have fun on your trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies,
I'm back and I am so pleased to report that as well as being a VWL groupie we are now official point owners there as well!  We just closed today on our resale contract.  Now comes the wait to get into the system and then I'll be able to see when I can plan a visit to the lodge.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!!  Welcome back and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## DVC Mike

wildernessDad said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife's illness on the cruise, Mike. I hope that she is feeling better.


 
Thanks -- my wife is fully recovered. Our countdown ticker to our next trip is at 165 days. As Tom Petty says: "The waiting is the hardest part"...


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> Well tommorrow is traveling day.  Wilderness Lodge here we come.  We should arrive by 10 am.
> 
> Muushka, I will be looking out for lodgeloafer the cat.  Remember any requests for photos let me know.  We will be going Magic Kingdom and Epcot during our stay.
> 
> Jo



Thanks for looking out for our kitty.  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I'm back and I am so pleased to report that as well as being a VWL groupie we are now official point owners there as well!  We just closed today on our resale contract.  Now comes the wait to get into the system and then I'll be able to see when I can plan a visit to the lodge.  Can't wait!!!



Awesome news (and decision)!


----------



## eliza61

DVC Mike said:


> Well, we're back from our very first Disney cruise!
> 
> As explained in [thread=1814927]Our very first (and very last!) Disney Cruise[/thread], it will also be our very LAST Disney cruise.


Mike, so sorry to hear about your cruise disaster.  Very glad to hear the the lovely Mrs "DVC Mike" is fine



Muushka said:


> Where have you eaten??  Have you seen Ranger Stan?  How about our cat?  Did you see LodgeLoafer??
> 
> Thanks for all the reports.  You know how much I love reading your stuff!  Remember a long long time ago I PM'd you to tell you how much I loved reading your posts?



Hey Muushka,
So far we've hit House of blues (DTD), Artist Pointe, Crsytal palace for the character breakfast and the Plaza restuarant in MK.  We have a car so we've ventured off site for a couple of meals also.  Haven't seen Ranger stan all week, hope he is well

Last live report since we leave Thursday.    Sorry it's so long.

We checked out of the WL today and headed over to the BCV’s.   The consensus among the gal pals is that while they liked the theme of the WL they do agree the location of the BCV’s can’t be beat.  Ironically when I asked which resort they would pick if we decide to do this again, they said neither.  They want to try AKV’s.   Isn’t that one of the great things about wdw, so much variety.

General this & that.
The weather has been absolutely gorgeous.  Mid 80’s with little or no humidity and a light wind.  This is my first trip during May and as Sid & Rizzo get older I may have to sneak in a few days with the old guy.
Boat transportation has been slow these past few days.  I really don’t rush any where when I’m on vacation but the 2 times we’ve gone down to the dock for the Mk boat there has been a huge line.  Hope this is a temporary glitch.
Seems to be a “pack mentality” in touring this week.  It’s so weird.  At Epcot, there was a huge crowd in the World showcase and then future world was empty.  It was like some bizarre invisible barricade preventing people from crossing over.  As usual the longest wait was at Soarin’, the sign said 50 minutes for standby but it was more like 40.  We did standby once and then got 2 FP’s one for 1:30 and the other for 6:45.  Mission space and test track were both 30 and under standby.  The same thing happened at MK.  Everyone was packed in these two areas but we were able to walk right into Haunted Mansion, POTC and splash mountain.

So in my other post I mention that there were a lot of senior citizens.  I got picked up by a 90, “if he was a day” old- retired pharmacist.   I’m a woss when it comes to thrill rides and my girlfriends were trying hard to convince me to try the orange (intense) version of MS and having no luck.  Well Joe the pharmacist from Wisconsin, kindly offered his services if I needed some one to hold my hand while on the ride.  That’s right Joe assured me that he was a Korean War vet and that I would be perfectly safe in the dark with him. 
I told him he wasn’t fooling me, I’ve heard all about sailors from my mother. 

Since the net is now free I'll post a few pictures while I wait for everyone to get dressed for a late dinner.


----------



## eliza61

I opted for this apron instead of the globe.  It cracked me up.





I always love seeing this when I first arrive















Still haven't figured out how to get these doors home.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Eliza.  That was funny how they all said they would rather stay at AKV.  You are right, aren't we lucky to have all the choices that rock! 

I loved the pictures.  And the bear.  Too cute.

Stay away from those old guys!  (Hubby is OK!)


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> Mike, so sorry to hear about your cruise disaster.  Very glad to hear the the lovely Mrs "DVC Mike" is fine
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muushka,
> So far we've hit House of blues (DTD), Artist Pointe, Crsytal palace for the character breakfast and the Plaza restuarant in MK.  We have a car so we've ventured off site for a couple of meals also.  Haven't seen Ranger stan all week, hope he is well
> 
> Last live report since we leave Thursday.    Sorry it's so long.
> 
> We checked out of the WL today and headed over to the BCVs.   The consensus among the gal pals is that while they liked the theme of the WL they do agree the location of the BCVs cant be beat.  Ironically when I asked which resort they would pick if we decide to do this again, they said neither.  They want to try AKVs.   Isnt that one of the great things about wdw, so much variety.
> 
> General this & that.
> The weather has been absolutely gorgeous.  Mid 80s with little or no humidity and a light wind.  This is my first trip during May and as Sid & Rizzo get older I may have to sneak in a few days with the old guy.
> Boat transportation has been slow these past few days.  I really dont rush any where when Im on vacation but the 2 times weve gone down to the dock for the Mk boat there has been a huge line.  Hope this is a temporary glitch.
> Seems to be a pack mentality in touring this week.  Its so weird.  At Epcot, there was a huge crowd in the World showcase and then future world was empty.  It was like some bizarre invisible barricade preventing people from crossing over.  As usual the longest wait was at Soarin, the sign said 50 minutes for standby but it was more like 40.  We did standby once and then got 2 FPs one for 1:30 and the other for 6:45.  Mission space and test track were both 30 and under standby.  The same thing happened at MK.  Everyone was packed in these two areas but we were able to walk right into Haunted Mansion, POTC and splash mountain.
> 
> So in my other post I mention that there were a lot of senior citizens.  I got picked up by a 90, if he was a day old- retired pharmacist.   Im a woss when it comes to thrill rides and my girlfriends were trying hard to convince me to try the orange (intense) version of MS and having no luck.  Well Joe the pharmacist from Wisconsin, kindly offered his services if I needed some one to hold my hand while on the ride.  Thats right Joe assured me that he was a Korean War vet and that I would be perfectly safe in the dark with him.
> I told him he wasnt fooling me, Ive heard all about sailors from my mother.
> 
> Since the net is now free I'll post a few pictures while I wait for everyone to get dressed for a late dinner.



But Eliza,  I really like those 90 year old guys.  Makes me feel young.  Lord knows it's been a few years since the young ones flirted with me!

Love the pics, and the apron is the best.  Will the old guy get to wear it according to directions?  (yours at home, not the 90 year old).


----------



## 50 years Too!

lodgeloafer said:


> Well tommorrow is traveling day.  Wilderness Lodge here we come.  We should arrive by 10 am.
> 
> Muushka, I will be looking out for lodgeloafer the cat.  Remember any requests for photos let me know.  We will be going Magic Kingdom and Epcot during our stay.
> 
> Jo



I missed your farewell, Lodgeloafer, but hope you have a good trip.
Find your namesake!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Awesome news (and decision)!



Second this.  Welcome back and home Kathy!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...love those pics..I am getting so excited to return home to the Lodge!  Thanks!  When we were there the weather was just like you are describing!  How great is that?  Is is always that delightful this time of year?  I may have to try for more visits to the Flower and Garden!

Lodgeloafer..we're waiting to hear how things are going with your trip!  Hope you had a good trip down.

Mike..sorry to hear about your cruise...You really should send Disney a letter..


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Groupies !
Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.  I never read the last couple of posts on the previous thread, so I never got the new link to this thread or any of the email notifications of new posts.   I was wondering why it was so quiet   I have since read all 15 pages of this new thread........

I want to say welcome and congrats to all the new groupies who have joined our group or recently made VWl "home" :











Then........
A BIG thanks to *Muushka* for starting the new thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dodie*.....so sorry to hear about your parents.   I know how difficult it can be.  We took care of my mil when she was on hospice here in our home for 4-5 months.   She was entirely bed-bound.   It was the most trying time in my and my husband's marriage.   I literally could not sleep for a year after she passed.   I had anxiety.   But we wouldn't have done anything different.  We loved her very much and wanted to do whatever we could.   So big hugs and prayers going out to you  

*Jimmytammy* : thanks so much for that cool article about the couple who lost their rings.   

*Cheer4bison* : great family photo !
*DisneyNuzy* : also great family photos and all the other awesome shots in and around the Lodge !

*DVC Mike *:  I have yet to read your TR, but I will be very soon.  From what I gather though, your wife fell ill.  For that, I am sorry.   I'm sure I'll get more details from your report.  Welcome back and happy countdown for the next trip  

*Blossomz* : also welcome back !  Loved your safari photos !!!   

*WildernessDad *: are u back from your trip ?  If so....would love a TR and pics from you.  But if you're not back yet, hope you're having FUN !!!!  

*Lodgeloafer* :  that goes for you too !   Hope you are having a blast !  

*DaveH* :  Pixie dust   on your Thanksgiving waitlist !

*jjbescher* : I'm pretty sure all DVC Members can use the health facility.   It's not nearly as extensive as SSR.  There's a workout room/showers/massages offered.  But it's on the small side.   

*eliza61* : LOVED your post #169 !    Hope the girlfriends trip is going well and you are all having some much-deserved relaxation time.   Also...I love Fleetwood Mac btw    Too funny about the 90 yo pharmicist and his smooth pickup lines !   

If I forgot to acknowledge anyone else's posts, I'm sorry.  I really did just sit down and read straight through all 15 pages of posts.   Now there's loyalty for ya


----------



## MickeyBabe

50 years Too! said:


> Mickeybabe, thanks for the link to our mascot pins!  Very cool.
> Sure you don't want to grab a moose siggy?
> 
> Deb





mickeymorse said:


> Mickeybabe, that siggie is just not quite complete



How kind of you all to suggest I am worthy of an official Moose. As Granny has stated, I own at BWV and OKW. I have yet to experience VWL so I don't think I am really qualified to bear an official Groupie badge ..... yet!

However, if you find a VWL Groupies Groupie Moose for this little lurker I just might have to add it to my siggy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Mike, 
Just read your TR.  So sorry.   I know the DCL and most cruise lines do exactly what they imposed on your wife (quarantine for 48 hours).   Thank goodness you had a verandah !  Could u imagine being stuck in an inside stateroom----or even a porthole---no fresh air.   

I've read numerous reports on the Disney cruise boards.   I swore I'd have to be on my death bed to go to the medical suite for any type of GI thing.   I read one report, where an 8 yo boy got sick just as they were getting ready to board, and one of the Magic's nurses came out and denied the whole family passage after the family asked for assistance.  I'm pretty sure they were offered rooms at WDW instead if I remember correctly.   But if you're planning all year to cruise and go to exotic places, a room in WDW just isn't quite the same (especially if Hopper passes weren't thrown in).  Here....it turned out later, that this child had just become car-sick from a long car drive to Port Canaveral.   He was perfectly fine an hour later.   

Again, I feel so bad that this was your first (and last) experience with a disney cruise.   Especially after you planned for a romantic getaway for so long.  Major letdown I'm sure.   But glad you had a nice wdw stay.

I agree with Blossomz....you should write DCL :  
Disney Cruise Line Guest Communications
P.O. Box 10238
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0238

or email:

dcl.guest.communications@disneycruise.com


----------



## DVC Mike

MiaSRN62 said:


> I agree with Blossomz....you should write DCL :
> Disney Cruise Line Guest Communications
> P.O. Box 10238
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-0238
> 
> or email:
> 
> dcl.guest.communications@disneycruise.com


 
I did both and am waiting to see if DCL has any of the Disney "magic".

In any event, I am looking forward to 10 nights at BWV/BCV in October followed by 10 nights at VWL in December.


----------



## blossomz

Glad you are back Maria!

Mike..hope you hear something good from DCL!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I did both and am waiting to see if DCL has any of the Disney "magic".
> 
> In any event, I am looking forward to 10 nights at BWV/BCV in October followed by 10 nights at VWL in December.
> __________________



Well you know we all have our fingers crossed for you Mike that DCL comes through.       Keep us posted please.     And u certainly have a nice trip to look forward to (20 days worth of disney ! )  



> Glad you are back Maria!


Thanks blossomz....I'm sorry I fell off the thread for a bit.  But I'm back on "wilderness" path


----------



## jjbescher

DVC Mike, I also hope that you hear back from DCL.  I have been on three Disney cruises and 3 Carnival cruises and by far, love DCL better.  Carnival is just cheaper.  Also, I realize that cruising is not for everyone.

I can not wait, we leave in two days and we will FINALLY be at the VWL on Sunday.       

Also, my DW just got a job and will be starting it when we get back.  This takes a load off her shoulders and she can now relax and enjoy the trip and not worry about money,  she can leave that part up to me.
jon


----------



## lodgeloafer

Hi Everyone, 

The flight down was great.  Actually arrived 20 mins early and had to wait for a gate.  Pick up rental car, lots to choose from in emerald isle.  Arrived at the Lodge at 10.45 am and room was ready.  Talk about a perfect arrival.

For those who rent cars and go grocery shopping, by recommedation of one of the cast members, we went to a new publix not far from here.  The prices were great and people were friendly.  Every employee you ran into all greeted us will hello's. The food was fresh, and reasonably priced.  They had prepared foods, hot and cold, wine, beer and fresh quality meats and cheeses.  

We had a very low key day yesterday, just glad to be here and get away from the every day rat race.  Especially since last friday we had to make a sad dicision to put our beloved squeek (our cat) down.  She was really in a lot of pain.  Come to find out the vet said she had signs of cancer in her leg.  On too happy notes. 

We have be on the look out for lodgeloafer, haven't seen her yet.  I think I need to look back to see were abouts she was last.   We are heading over the Flower and Garden in Epcot today.  I'll post some pictures we return.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> For those who rent cars and go grocery shopping, by recommedation of one of the cast members, we went to a new publix not far from here. The prices were great and people were friendly. Every employee you ran into all greeted us will hello's. The food was fresh, and reasonably priced.



Hi Lodgeloafer !
Glad u arrived in the World safely.    Can u please tell me whereabouts this new Publix is ?   We've gone to the one down on SR 535 (toward 192/Kissimmee) before.  Also been to the Super Walmart on 535.   

So very sorry about Squeek   I know how sad that must have been.  She's off to Rainbow Bridge now......


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Groupies !
> Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.  I never read the last couple of posts on the previous thread, so I never got the new link to this thread or any of the email notifications of new posts.   I was wondering why it was so quiet   I have since read all 15 pages of this new thread........
> 
> I want to say welcome and congrats to all the new groupies who have joined our group or recently made VWl "home" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then........
> A BIG thanks to *Muushka* for starting the new thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dodie*.....so sorry to hear about your parents.   I know how difficult it can be.  We took care of my mil when she was on hospice here in our home for 4-5 months.   She was entirely bed-bound.   It was the most trying time in my and my husband's marriage.   I literally could not sleep for a year after she passed.   I had anxiety.   But we wouldn't have done anything different.  We loved her very much and wanted to do whatever we could.   So big hugs and prayers going out to you
> 
> *Jimmytammy* : thanks so much for that cool article about the couple who lost their rings.
> 
> *Cheer4bison* : great family photo !
> *DisneyNuzy* : also great family photos and all the other awesome shots in and around the Lodge !
> 
> *DVC Mike *:  I have yet to read your TR, but I will be very soon.  From what I gather though, your wife fell ill.  For that, I am sorry.   I'm sure I'll get more details from your report.  Welcome back and happy countdown for the next trip
> 
> *Blossomz* : also welcome back !  Loved your safari photos !!!
> 
> *WildernessDad *: are u back from your trip ?  If so....would love a TR and pics from you.  But if you're not back yet, hope you're having FUN !!!!
> 
> *Lodgeloafer* :  that goes for you too !   Hope you are having a blast !
> 
> *DaveH* :  Pixie dust   on your Thanksgiving waitlist !
> 
> *jjbescher* : I'm pretty sure all DVC Members can use the health facility.   It's not nearly as extensive as SSR.  There's a workout room/showers/massages offered.  But it's on the small side.
> 
> *eliza61* : LOVED your post #169 !    Hope the girlfriends trip is going well and you are all having some much-deserved relaxation time.   Also...I love Fleetwood Mac btw    Too funny about the 90 yo pharmicist and his smooth pickup lines !
> 
> If I forgot to acknowledge anyone else's posts, I'm sorry.  I really did just sit down and read straight through all 15 pages of posts.   Now there's loyalty for ya



Maria, you are so sweet reading through this entire thread and speaking to each of us.  
That is a Groupie for you! 
Welcome home.  We sure missed your graphics!  I love that rainbow bridge picture.  Mind if I steal it??


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The flight down was great.  Actually arrived 20 mins early and had to wait for a gate.  Pick up rental car, lots to choose from in emerald isle.  Arrived at the Lodge at 10.45 am and room was ready.  Talk about a perfect arrival.
> 
> For those who rent cars and go grocery shopping, by recommedation of one of the cast members, we went to a new publix not far from here.  The prices were great and people were friendly.  Every employee you ran into all greeted us will hello's. The food was fresh, and reasonably priced.  They had prepared foods, hot and cold, wine, beer and fresh quality meats and cheeses.
> 
> We had a very low key day yesterday, just glad to be here and get away from the every day rat race.  Especially since last friday we had to make a sad dicision to put our beloved squeek (our cat) down.  She was really in a lot of pain.  Come to find out the vet said she had signs of cancer in her leg.  On too happy notes.
> 
> We have be on the look out for lodgeloafer, haven't seen her yet.  I think I need to look back to see were abouts she was last.   We are heading over the Flower and Garden in Epcot today.  I'll post some pictures we return.



Oh Lodgeloafer, I am so sorry about your Squeek.  Hugs to you and your family.   So sad. 

I hope you can find your namesake at VWL.  Thank you for looking for him/her.  Have a wonderful time. 

jjbescher, happy trails to you and congrats to the Mrs. jjbescher on her new job!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mind if I steal it??



Go right ahead Muushka ---happy to share


----------



## blossomz

jjbescher said:


> I can not wait, we leave in two days and we will FINALLY be at the VWL on Sunday.
> 
> Also, my DW just got a job and will be starting it when we get back.  This takes a load off her shoulders and she can now relax and enjoy the trip and not worry about money,  she can leave that part up to me.
> jon




Just saw the post about your cat...I am so so sorry.  That is such a difficult thing...

Lucky you!  Make sure you let us all know how things go!!  ..and if you see our resident kitty cat!  We'll all be waiting!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Lodgeloafer so sorry about your cat. Having a dog who is dying from cancer now I can sure relate.  We are just hoping he will be okay while we are at WDW.  At least my DH will be home with him.  

Fellow groupies we could sure use some Pixie dust!  Took my DD14 to the doctor yesterday and she may have mono!   3 weeks before our trip!  Hopefully she will recover in time but I drank from her straw the other day and now I am worried that I may get it!  I read that the symptoms may show 4 to 6 weeks after exposure.  If I get it I sure hope it is after we get home.  This is a very special trip because she will be playing with her high school orchestra and we are meeting some family down there.  Why now?!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Took my DD14 to the doctor yesterday and she may have mono!  3 weeks before our trip! Hopefully she will recover in time but I drank from her straw the other day and now I am worried that I may get it! I read that the symptoms may show 4 to 6 weeks after exposure.




Disney Lovin Iowan ~
I really do hope your dd is going to be alright and you will be fine too.  Very sorry about your dog as well.   We lost one of our dogs to bone cancer in 2002.   Very sad. 

Major amounts of PIXIE DUST comin' at ya


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Lodgeloafer so sorry about your cat. Having a dog who is dying from cancer now I can sure relate.  We are just hoping he will be okay while we are at WDW.  At least my DH will be home with him.
> 
> Fellow groupies we could sure use some Pixie dust!  Took my DD14 to the doctor yesterday and she may have mono!   3 weeks before our trip!  Hopefully she will recover in time but I drank from her straw the other day and now I am worried that I may get it!  I read that the symptoms may show 4 to 6 weeks after exposure.  If I get it I sure hope it is after we get home.  This is a very special trip because she will be playing with her high school orchestra and we are meeting some family down there.  Why now?!!!



Mono!  Yikes.  I am sure you already know this: rest, rest and rest.  Oh, and rest.  I hope you don't get it  .
I too am sorry about your dog.  We do love our pets and it is so hard when they are sick.


----------



## blossomz

to you DisneyIowan!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Anybody know where guest relations is at Disney's Hollywood Studios (DHS)?


----------



## Dodie

Hello everyone.  Just checking in on a slow afternoon at work.  Thanks to all who have sympathized with my situation (elderly parents) that I mentioned a few pages ago.  All of the  helped!

My countdown on my Google homepage tells me I only have 4 months and 3 days until our *first trip home to VWL as owners* (not our first trip to WL/VWL).  It seems a long, long way away right now, but checking in here helps me reconnect with the Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Anybody know where guest relations is at Disney's Hollywood Studios (DHS)?



I can't say for sure, but my guess is right outside the turnstile.  Hopefully someone with authentic knowlege (and not a guesser!) will respond.



Dodie said:


> Hello everyone.  Just checking in on a slow afternoon at work.  Thanks to all who have sympathized with my situation (elderly parents) that I mentioned a few pages ago.  All of the  helped!
> 
> My countdown on my Google homepage tells me I only have 4 months and 3 days until our *first trip home to VWL as owners* (not our first trip to WL/VWL).  It seems a long, long way away right now, but checking in here helps me reconnect with the Lodge.



Glad to meet you here on the porch at VWL any day any time!  I hope things are going well with your parents.  Just remember, VWL is sooner than you think!


----------



## DVC Mike

I received a call from Disney Cruise Lines regarding our not-so-great experience on the Wonder.

I posted their response HERE.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Maria, Muushka and Blossomz thank you so much.  I knew I could turn to the people on here for some good thoughts.  We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.  We won't find out for sure if it is mono till the test results come back on Monday but it sure seems to be what it is.  I have told my aunt that if I end up getting it while at WDW they will have to push me around in a wheelchair!  I have been looking forward to this trip for nearly a year now and sure intend to go!

DVC Mike, sounds like you will be getting some help there.  Glad to hear it!


----------



## danielle782001

DVC Mike said:


> I received a call from Disney Cruise Lines regarding our not-so-great experience on the Wonder.
> 
> I posted their response HERE.



Wow.. it seems like they want your business again... Are you going to take them up on the 50% off?  That seems too good to pass up... Although, you guys likely just don't want to take the chance of another bad experience?

Sorry things turned out so badly on your trip but it is nice to see the effort they are putting forward to make it right.


----------



## DVC Mike

danielle782001 said:


> Wow.. it seems like they want your business again... Are you going to take them up on the 50% off? That seems too good to pass up... Although, you guys likely just don't want to take the chance of another bad experience?
> 
> Sorry things turned out so badly on your trip but it is nice to see the effort they are putting forward to make it right.


 
I asked my wife, and she's not so sure she wants to try it again -- even with the 50% off. She prefers WDW. We'll see...


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Maria, Muushka and Blossomz thank you so much.  I knew I could turn to the people on here for some good thoughts.  We will keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.  We won't find out for sure if it is mono till the test results come back on Monday but it sure seems to be what it is. * I have told my aunt that if I end up getting it while at WDW they will have to push me around in a wheelchair!  I have been looking forward to this trip for nearly a year now and sure intend to go!*
> 
> DVC Mike, sounds like you will be getting some help there.  Glad to hear it!



You go girl!   All will be well.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Maria, welcome back   You were missed.

jjbescher, have fun at the lodge.  Congrats to your wife on her new position.

Iowan, chances are good that you won't get mono.  Think positive and shore up your immunities with lots of rest and Vit C.  Even if you get it you might feel well enough to go.  My son didn't miss any school, only couldn't play sports and slept more.  Keeping fingers crossed.

Mike, sounds like DCL was very responsive.  I hope you and your wife give it another chance.  

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Hi Mike..

Glad to see that the cruise line responded in such a nice way...


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Fellow groupies we could sure use some Pixie dust!  Took my DD14 to the doctor yesterday and she may have mono!   3 weeks before our trip!  Hopefully she will recover in time but I drank from her straw the other day and now I am worried that I may get it!  I read that the symptoms may show 4 to 6 weeks after exposure.  If I get it I sure hope it is after we get home.  This is a very special trip because she will be playing with her high school orchestra and we are meeting some family down there.  Why now?!!!



Here's my hugs for your daughter.  I contracted mono my first year at college.  It was a collassial headache mainly because Pitt did not give refunds on tuition at the time, so I had to slug my way to classes.  I thought it was absurd because I kept saying "do you want me to infect the entire chemistry building"





DVC Mike said:


> I received a call from Disney Cruise Lines regarding our not-so-great experience on the Wonder.
> 
> I posted their response HERE.



Mike glad you got a response from DCL.  Maybe after a while you guys will be up to giving it another go.


----------



## eliza61

Well I'm back in good ole NJ and while probably a little bummed on returning to RL, It's always great to come home to love ones.  Sid & Rizzo had a great vacation also, since the old guy doesn't really cook, they've been surviving on a steady diet of Coldstone creamry ice cream.  

I am happy to say that WDW still holds a lot of magic for me, Here are a few good and not so good observations.

*Good.*     6 full days without hearing the words "Obama, Hillary or Oil has hit a new high"

*Good.*    Slower touring.  This trip I did a few different things that most visitors may skip since they are so busy running around.  The spa services and the night clubs on Pleasure Island were a lot of fun to try.
I also got a chance to chat with a lot of other visitors simply because I wasn't rushing off to a ride.

*Good.*  DVC membership.  Even with my family dynamics changing (kids are almost college bound) I'm still making good use of my points.  Going to the world with just my gal pals was a lot of fun.  I don't know if they fell in love with the mouse like I did but I know they had a memorable vacation.  I find myself thinking of new ways to skip down to WDW

*Good.*  CM.  I've still had incredable luck in running across genuinely happy and helpful cm's.  When I got my bill for the 2 cash days at BCV's I noticed they had not given me the member discount.  It was taken care of immediately.

*Good.*  Hollywood studios.  They seemed to have kicked up the live street performers a knotch.  Every were we turned there was some type of skit or character interacting with guest.  
The new HS parade is a hit with the "tween" girls also.

*Not so good.*  CM's.  Disney needs to hire more.  Even the friendlist cm can be overwhelmed.  At noon, on a hot May afternoon there has to be more than 1 cm at the pool bar.  

*Not so good. * Congestion.  I know there was a big uproar when Disney raised the prices on the strollers but I gotta be honest, I hate those double strollers, I simply don't think WDW is laid out to handle them.  In Epcot, outside of the land pavillion, the walkways are almost completely blocked from parked strollers and the entrance to AK is simply crazy.  Unfortunately I have no easy suggestion on how to help and I empathize with young parents, it's funny with all the new "toys" supposedly designed to make travelling with young children easier.  It still seems like more work than when my kids were young.  I saw a lot of frazzled moms. I can't imagine what it would be like with July crowds.

All in all, a great trip and now I have to live vicarously through you guys.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home (the _other _home, not the   home).  Great trip summary read.  
Half full, not half empty! 

Oh dear, what you are saying is that the stroller issues will get worse than they were in the past?  Ugh.

I could use some time away from the news (Hillary, Obama and oil prices).   I am a news junkie (I turned into my father! ) and sometimes it is just plain overwhelming.  So I force myself to turn off the TV.  So I come on the computer and pull up the Drudge Report.  How sick is that??

Anyway. we are glad that you are home and safe.  And that you and the girls had such a good time.


----------



## wildernessDad

Mathematical rule of thumb:

The amount of productivity at work is directly proportional to the amount of time remaining until one's vacation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well this morning I read an e-mail from one of my daughter's teachers and a reply on another thread I posted and I was so upset I was sitting at my desk at work trying not to cry and figuring my trip was doomed.   From what I read it was.  Then the phone rang and it was the nurse and she said it is definatly not mono.  Whew!  It is a viral infection that is going around and runs 7 to 10 days and seems to have some of the same symptoms as mono.  I feel so much better now.  I may still end up catching it but I have a better chance of it not ruining the trip.  We will keep our fingers crossed but I feel alot more positve about things now.  Thanks so much for the pixie dust and good thoughts!  It seems to have worked!


----------



## Muushka

Those darn viruses!  Fingers crossed that Mom will be virus-free!

PS  Happy Mother's day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Those darn viruses!  Fingers crossed that Mom will be virus-free!
> 
> PS  Happy Mother's day!



Thanks!  Happy Mom's day to all Groupie Mom's!


----------



## Muushka

Yes!  Happy Mother's Day to all Groupie Moms!

PS I am hoping my cats remember!


----------



## Island Mouse

wildernessDad said:


> Mathematical rule of thumb:
> 
> The amount of productivity at work is directly proportional to the amount of time remaining until one's vacation.



WD, you hit the nail on the head with this one.  I have 23 more days until I leave the island and head towards WDW and I find myself less focused on work than I was even a week ago.  I can only imagine how much less productive I'll be at the 10 day mark.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Mathematical rule of thumb:
> 
> The amount of productivity at work is directly proportional to the amount of time remaining until one's vacation.



Quite understandable as you are officially the next Groupie on deck to head to WDW!!! Well, actually you are tied with jjbescher.  Hope you guys have a fantastic trip!

You know, it might sound goofy but as I keep up the Groupie vacation post on the first page, it is actually a little sad to delete the completed trips like I just did for Eliza.  Weird, huh?  

And speaking of which, the last Groupie trip I have scheduled is for mid-March next year.  No April vacations for the Groupies?  


Eliza...sounds like a good trip.  I'm not surprised that you find the CM's very friendly...after all, what goes around comes around!! 

DLIowan...so glad to hear that the prognosis is good for your trip.  Best wishes that all are healthy and that your trip is wonderful!


----------



## ammo

Say some prayers for the Groupies who are in the midst of these storms tonight.  We just had 3.5 inches of rain in two hours in Winston-Salem, two tornadoes touched down in the area, and there is some minor flooding (my neighborhood is soggy but fine).

The cells are still moving through the region to the east with funnel clouds and strong rains.  Here's hoping you all are safe this evening.


----------



## jjbescher

ammo said:


> Say some prayers for the Groupies who are in the midst of these storms tonight.  We just had 3.5 inches of rain in two hours in Winston-Salem, two tornadoes touched down in the area, and there is some minor flooding (my neighborhood is soggy but fine).
> 
> The cells are still moving through the region to the east with funnel clouds and strong rains.  Here's hoping you all are safe this evening.



We are just starting to get these storms.  I drove through a little bit on the way to work.  Had to get to work early, so I can leave earlier.  I Start my drive to Florida today    .  I will be driving to Georgia tonight, then to Florida tomorrow.  Had a slight change of plans and now I need to go to the SSR Sales Center on Saturday rather then going straight to Cocoa Beach to meet friends.  Seems we lost our container that holds our DVC Cards.  I would rather waste time on Saturday then on Sunday when I plan to be at the park.

I hope to have a trip report.  I will have my laptop with me and if I start a trip report, I will post it online.  I do not know about having pictures then, although I can not wait to try my new cameras.

jon


----------



## Muushka

Wow, poor Winston-Salem and Ammo.  I'm glad you are all right.  I'll be watching for those cells!  
It is pretty dark out there and it's almost 7.

Jon, what is a container that holds DVC Cards?  I don't know what it is, but I want one!  Take a picture of it and use that new camera!!  Have a wonderful trip.  I am actually headed to your neck of the woods on Sunday.  Bro in-law lives in your area.  Safe travels  .

Granny, you are such a softie being sad as you delete our trips.  Tender-hearted Granny!


----------



## eliza61

Very Dreary Friday here in Philly.  Torrential rain and the city is in morning, a cop who was shot & killed during a robbery will be buried today.   
So my moose hug goes out to any groupies who are cops, fireman or emt's.
 You are very much appreciated.


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka said:


> Wow, poor Winston-Salem and Ammo.  I'm glad you are all right.  I'll be watching for those cells!
> It is pretty dark out there and it's almost 7.
> 
> Jon, what is a container that holds DVC Cards?  I don't know what it is, but I want one!  Take a picture of it and use that new camera!!  Have a wonderful trip.  I am actually headed to your neck of the woods on Sunday.  Bro in-law lives in your area.  Safe travels  .
> 
> Granny, you are such a softie being sad as you delete our trips.  Tender-hearted Granny!



It is just one of those waterproof containers that holds cards.

For some reason, I keep on getting on rides that get me wet and well, the Annual passes do not like to get wet.  So we always put our DVC Cards, ID and KTTW and AP in the container.

It looks like this, but ours a little thinner and have DCL on them.
http://www.graphicice.com/index.php/action/prodspec/itemID/742099512

I will definitely take pictures, it is the time to post them I do not knwo if I will have time to do.

It looks like the storms killed 1 person in the Greensboro, just east of Winston-Salem.  They passed by this area but are still heading east and still have the potential of doing more damage.

jon


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jon, you are fast!  Thanks for the answer about the container.  That is sad about the death.  
Have fun.  Hug Mickey for me.

Eliza, I just noticed your pictures.  Thanks, I needed that.  That is sad about the officer dying.


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka said:


> Thanks Jon, you are fast!  Thanks for the answer about the container.  That is sad about the death.
> Have fun.  Hug Mickey for me.



That is why WildernessDad posted his theory, which is very true.  Also, since it is early no one else is here at work.  I guess today for me is show up and wait and wait for the clock to hit around 12 or 1 so I can head home and then start driving.

jon


----------



## Corinne

Eliza~

Thanks for posting the pics, I am getting even MORE excited for our trip!  I am still waiting for 2 nights to come thru on waitlist, then I can relax (well, maybe ).


----------



## Corinne

As I mentioned in one of my first posts, my son played for a hockey team called The Moose.  I have a lot of Moose items and wanted to share this site with you. Just search for Moose, and a number of items will show up.  They are always adding new items as well! Enjoy! 

http://www.northstyle.com/default.asp


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, welcome back You were missed.



Thanks Deb !

Mike....so glad to hear DCL got back to you and in a timely fashion.   I hope your wife is up to giving them a second chance.   Thanks for the update.  

Disney Lovin' Iowan :  so happy to hear the prognosis is looking a big step up from mono and I still hope you don't catch the virus your dd has  

Eliza....sounded like a wonderful trip.  I agree about the strollers.  The double ones are convenient for parents but not fellow tourists.   It's a tough call.  


> Very Dreary Friday here in Philly. Torrential rain and the city is in morning, a cop who was shot & killed during a robbery will be buried today.
> So my moose hug goes out to any groupies who are cops, fireman or emt's.


I am so on the same page as you eliza.  Prayers going out to all the law enforcement families.  So thankful they caught the 3rd guy from the murder (did u hear they used the fallen officer's handcuffs to arrest him ?).   Brought tears to my eyes.  His poor wife and three children.  He was only 39.  
It is miserable here in Philly area !  Torrential rain and C-O-L-D !  My heat is on this morning.   And to make things just that much worse for my family, today is my dd senior PROM !   They are calling for gusting winds and flooding.   How could this happen when it was so nice all week ????  Ammo....definitely prayers going out.   We had funnel clouds last week in our area.   Today it's just horrible rain/thunderstorms/wind gusts/flooding.  Miserable.  

Island Mouse....WOW !   Your trip is coming up fast too !

Happy Mom's Day to all !


----------



## DaveH

We just decided for a last minute trip. June 5-9. June 5 SSR 1BR, June 6-7 OKW studio and Jun 8 OKW 1BR. Could not get a studio for whole trip. I could get a 1BR for whole trip, but too many points needed with other trips planned.


----------



## wildernessDad

Two days to go!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> You know, it might sound goofy but as I keep up the Groupie vacation post on the first page, it is actually a little sad to delete the completed trips like I just did for Eliza.  Weird, huh?
> 
> DLIowan...so glad to hear that the prognosis is good for your trip.  Best wishes that all are healthy and that your trip is wonderful!



I know I will be sad when I see me deleted from the list and I haven't even left yet!

Thank You for the good wishes!


----------



## jjbescher

Well,  We are about to head out.  I will do my best to update you on everything.

jon


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Two days to go!  Whoo hoo!





jjbescher said:


> Well,  We are about to head out.  I will do my best to update you on everything.
> 
> jon




Have fun guys, just back and I wish I was going with you.

 
E


----------



## blossomz

Bye!


----------



## Granny

DaveH said:


> We just decided for a last minute trip. June 5-9. June 5 SSR 1BR, June 6-7 OKW studio and Jun 8 OKW 1BR.


Dave...you're trip is on the list!   

Jon & WDad....have a great trip!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Have a great trip Wilderness Dad and Jon and family.

Maria--hope there is a break in the weather for your daughter's prom.  
Let us know about the big night.
The Disney Mother's Day banner made me smile.  Very cute.

My daughter is graduating from college Sunday (yes, on Mother's Day!).  It is held outside and is supposed to rain and be cold.  Darn it!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Happy Trails WD!  Don't forget to check in on our mascot kitty LodgeLoafer.

Deb, I hope the weather is better for the graduation.

Happy weekend all and Happy Mother's Day, Moms


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well my DD is back to her typical 14 year old attitude so I guess she is feeling a lot better!  Now if there were a cure for that!  
Hope you have a great trip WildernessDad and jjbescher!
We are next!!!


----------



## blossomz

That is great news!!


----------



## Granny

Giving a shout out to all Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts, and all who take a mother's role:

*Happy Mother's Day!*

May your day be full of Moose Dust!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Have a great day, Mothers and all who celebrate the day! !

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all!


----------



## blossomz

And a shout out to all of us VWL groupie Mom's wishing we were there!  Have a wonderful Mother's Day one and all!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Giving a shout out to all Groupie Moms, Grandmothers, Aunts, and all who take a mother's role:
> 
> *Happy Mother's Day!*
> 
> May your day be full of Moose Dust!



Awww Granny.  I've never quite heard a Mother's Day wish quite like that.  Seeing as how I don't have kiddos, that is so sweet.

And a GREAT BIG HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL YOU MOM'S OUT THERE!


----------



## jjbescher

I would like to wish all the Mother's a Happy Mother's Day from the place all of you LOVE, The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We were able to get in around 11:00.  We checked in around 8:00 this morning.

I will try keep everyone updated on how things are going.

jon


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the happy Mom Day wishes all !

I want to extend mine as well to everyone and their moms......






Found this DISign on the Creative boards....thanks to the person who shared it.  It's really cute I thought.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jjbescher said:


> I would like to wish all the Mother's a Happy Mother's Day from the place all of you LOVE, The Villas at Wilderness Lodge.  We were able to get in around 11:00.  We checked in around 8:00 this morning.
> 
> I will try keep everyone updated on how things are going.
> 
> jon



Enjoy your stay!
Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

JJ...have a wonderful time!  Thanks for sharing with us vicariously!


----------



## Muushka

I hope you are all right.  I see your state in the news.  I hope everyone is all right


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I would like to wish all the Mother's a Happy Mother's Day from the place all of you LOVE, The Villas at Wilderness Lodge. We were able to get in around 11:00. We checked in around 8:00 this morning.
> 
> I will try keep everyone updated on how things are going.
> 
> jon



Hey Jon , 
Hope you're having a wonderful time !!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Our trip is in 15 days and I keep thinking of questions I need answered and I know you all can help me.  First my MIL is wondering if they have shower caps in the DVC rooms?  I was also wondering about tipping Mousekeeping in a DVC.  I know if you are in a regular room people have suggested $1 per day per person but I'm not sure how that works for DVC.  We will be getting towel service but since we won't get regular Mousekeeping service how do we tip? 
My other question is at VWL and BCV do they have their own check in?
Thank You!!!
Did everyone have a good Mother's Day?  My husband made me dinner (grilled hamburgers and baked potatoes! Yum!)  I also got flower money so now  I can get to planting before our trip!


----------



## danielle782001

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Our trip is in 15 days and I keep thinking of questions I need answered and I know you all can help me.  First my MIL is wondering if they have shower caps in the DVC rooms?  I was also wondering about tipping Mousekeeping in a DVC.  I know if you are in a regular room people have suggested $1 per day per person but I'm not sure how that works for DVC.  We will be getting towel service but since we won't get regular Mousekeeping service how do we tip?
> My other question is at VWL and BCV do they have their own check in?
> Thank You!!!
> Did everyone have a good Mother's Day?  My husband made me dinner (grilled hamburgers and baked potatoes! Yum!)  I also got flower money so now  I can get to planting before our trip!



There is no shower caps in the DVC rooms....We usually tip $2-3 per day/ not per person since we do not get daily Mousekeeping.... But others may have a "more of a rule" formula than us....

Now are you switching resorts?  Because if you are, you will need to check-in to each resort... With that saying, you will also need to "check-out" as well...It is like two different vacactions all togther... So yes, they do each have their own check-in...Keep in mind that if you have the dining plan that you will lose any unused credits from the first resort at the end of the day that you check-out...Credits do not carry over to the other resort for the rest of your stay....So make sure you use all of your credits from the first resort by the night of your first check-out.

Have a great time!


----------



## jjbescher

Getting ready to head out to AK EMH, then off to DHS, hopefully this time to ride the Toy Story Mania Preview.  We were 10 people away from actually getting on the ride and they then closed it down for maintenance.  I will do my best to get a trip report going.  Later in the week we are much slower and my DW has been keeping a log of what has been done.

If you are wondering about crowds, they seem be crowded, but we walked on almost everything at Magic Kingdom yesterday.

jon


----------



## MiaSRN62

> My other question is at VWL and BCV do they have their own check in?


I can speak for the VWL, having stayed there.......they share the lobby check-in with the main WL guests.   

We tip $3-$4 for midweek towel and trash service at DVC and then again tip upon checkout.   Depends on the size villa we have.  It's it's a studio, we tip $5.  If it's a 1 or 2 bedroom we tip $10 (sometimes a little more).


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I hope you are all right.  I see your state in the news.  I hope everyone is all right



Muushka....Thanks for the kind thoughts.   We had some pretty severe storms and winds blowing consistently for about 24 hours in the 30+ mph gusting range.  We are all safe and sound.   

Jon...sounds like your trip is going nicely.  We've never been to WDW when any ride was a "walk on" since we always go in the summer and once at Christmas.  That's one of the things DW and I look forward to (heading to WDW in the off season) when we get empty nested in a few years.  

Maria...another great graphic, and quite appropriate for both Mother's Day and this board! 

DL Iowan...we tend to tip $10-$20 per stay depending on whether we are there long enough for full cleaning.  We know that we don't get daily maid service but also know that they have to clean our villa before and after we leave (usually a 2BR) so we always leave something.  Of course, it helps that we've always had a clean villa.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Our trip is in 15 days and I keep thinking of questions I need answered and I know you all can help me.  First my MIL is wondering if they have shower caps in the DVC rooms?  I was also wondering about tipping Mousekeeping in a DVC.  I know if you are in a regular room people have suggested $1 per day per person but I'm not sure how that works for DVC.  We will be getting towel service but since we won't get regular Mousekeeping service how do we tip?
> My other question is at VWL and BCV do they have their own check in?
> Thank You!!!
> Did everyone have a good Mother's Day?  My husband made me dinner (grilled hamburgers and baked potatoes! Yum!)  I also got flower money so now  I can get to planting before our trip!



Happy Monday all,
Iowan, No shower caps in the DVC rooms and pack a spare.  I forgot mine once and could not find them in the mercantile.  Last week, I left a $20 tip.  we were only at the lodge for 4 days but I did call for a computer cable and I appreciate the fact that when I checked in, villa was spotless.
BCV's has it's own check in for members right in the villas lobby.  Very well staffed, last week there were at least 5 cm's working.  Every time you pass by to get to the elevators, they were there greeting you.  Very, very nice touch.

The old guy, sid & rizzo gave me the day off for mother's day  and brought me tickets for Cirque du Soliel (can never spell their name) which is bringing a show to Philly for 4 weeks.  I loved them at Disney and have heard great things about their other shows.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! Just found the second version of this thread.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

danielle782001 said:


> There is no shower caps in the DVC rooms....We usually tip $2-3 per day/ not per person since we do not get daily Mousekeeping.... But others may have a "more of a rule" formula than us....
> 
> Now are you switching resorts?  Because if you are, you will need to check-in to each resort... With that saying, you will also need to "check-out" as well...It is like two different vacactions all togther... So yes, they do each have their own check-in...Keep in mind that if you have the dining plan that you will lose any unused credits from the first resort at the end of the day that you check-out...Credits do not carry over to the other resort for the rest of your stay....So make sure you use all of your credits from the first resort by the night of your first check-out.
> 
> Have a great time!



We have done a split stay before so I did know about checking in and out but didn't give to much thought to the dining plan situation.  I will have to look at our plans as far as that.  Thanks for the info!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> I can speak for the VWL, having stayed there.......they share the lobby check-in with the main WL guests.
> 
> We tip $3-$4 for midweek towel and trash service at DVC and then again tip upon checkout.   Depends on the size villa we have.  It's it's a studio, we tip $5.  If it's a 1 or 2 bedroom we tip $10 (sometimes a little more).





Granny said:


> DL Iowan...we tend to tip $10-$20 per stay depending on whether we are there long enough for full cleaning.  We know that we don't get daily maid service but also know that they have to clean our villa before and after we leave (usually a 2BR) so we always leave something.  Of course, it helps that we've always had a clean villa.





eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday all,
> Iowan, No shower caps in the DVC rooms and pack a spare.  I forgot mine once and could not find them in the mercantile.  Last week, I left a $20 tip.  we were only at the lodge for 4 days but I did call for a computer cable and I appreciate the fact that when I checked in, villa was spotless.
> BCV's has it's own check in for members right in the villas lobby.  Very well staffed, last week there were at least 5 cm's working.  Every time you pass by to get to the elevators, they were there greeting you.  Very, very nice touch.
> 
> The old guy, sid & rizzo gave me the day off for mother's day  and brought me tickets for Cirque du Soliel (can never spell their name) which is bringing a show to Philly for 4 weeks.  I loved them at Disney and have heard great things about their other shows.



Thank you everyone for the information!!!  It is much apprectiated.  I am feeling even more prepared!  
Eliza good for you on the Cirque tickets!!  Nice gift!


----------



## Muushka

CRSNDSNY said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! Just found the second version of this thread.
> 
> Hope all is well!



Glad you found us!  The Moose is too!





Granny, I am glad you are safe and sound.  Sounds like a hectic storm.

Eliza, the 'boys' came through for you!  Nice score. 

JJ, we look forward to your experience.  And thank the Mrs JJ for us!


----------



## blossomz

JJbescher...how is the weather?  It is cold, damp, and very rainy here in PA  Wishing for that beautiful Orlando weather we had in April when we were there!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

blossomz said:


> JJbescher...how is the weather? It is cold, damp, and very rainy here in PA Wishing for that beautiful Orlando weather we had in April when we were there!


Yeah, pretty yucky here today too. THe next week's forcast doens't look much better, either! So much for a sunny May!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

danielle782001 said:


> Now are you switching resorts?  Because if you are, you will need to check-in to each resort... With that saying, you will also need to "check-out" as well...It is like two different vacactions all togther... So yes, they do each have their own check-in...Keep in mind that if you have the dining plan that you will lose any unused credits from the first resort at the end of the day that you check-out...Credits do not carry over to the other resort for the rest of your stay....So make sure you use all of your credits from the first resort by the night of your first check-out.
> 
> Have a great time!



Danielle I'm so glad you told me this!  Wish they would have told me when I made the reservations.  Fortunatly I was able to move things around without having to change any ADR's.  Thanks!  You saved me a lot of hassle!


----------



## jjbescher

blossomz said:


> JJbescher...how is the weather?  It is cold, damp, and very rainy here in PA  Wishing for that beautiful Orlando weather we had in April when we were there!



Sorry for not getting back to you sooner.  It seems the weather has been great.

jon


----------



## jjbescher

I just posted some pictures of the Villas at Wilderness Lodge on the following Thread.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127
Post 417, 418 and 419

Overall the trip has gone great.  I will eventually get a more updated trip report, but just thought I would let you know that Toy Story Mania is AWESOME and nothing like Buzz Lightyear.

jon


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but just thought I would let you know that Toy Story Mania is AWESOME and nothing like Buzz Lightyear.



Cool to know this Jon.......thanks.

Your pics on page 28 of that thread are really nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eliza61

Thanks Jon,
I love the villas map (now how did I miss that?)  "Best sleeping this side of the Mississippi" and "rooms with running water"


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Jon this is how your pictures make me feel

                

Can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks Jon.  As I've mentioned on other posts with pictures, I love pictures of signs and doors to places in the lodge.  Makes me feel like I'm there for some reason.

Deb


----------



## jjbescher

There are more pictures up of the 2-bedroom lockoff of the Villas.  Hope to have Artist Point up soon.

jon


----------



## jjbescher

Artist Point is now up.

jon


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great pics of Artist Point Jon.  As many trips as we've had to the Lodge, we've never eaten there.  Mostly because I didn't think the kids would care for the menu.   And to add, I love the fact that you took a pic of the menu !  I can read it pretty clearly.   
Continue to have a terrific stay Jon.


----------



## jjbescher

MiaSRN62 said:


> Great pics of Artist Point Jon.  As many trips as we've had to the Lodge, we've never eaten there.  Mostly because I didn't think the kids would care for the menu.   And to add, I love the fact that you took a pic of the menu !  I can read it pretty clearly.
> Continue to have a terrific stay Jon.



The kids that were at the restaurant seemed to Enjoy their meals.  There were plenty of kids.  For Dessert they had Paint your cookies.  They also seemed to give the kids some type of certificate for eating there.

jon


----------



## CRSNDSNY

*Granny *- Would you mind updating my listing to AKV August 13 - 16; VWL 16 - 21?

THANKS!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The kids that were at the restaurant seemed to Enjoy their meals



My kids are teens now....and we may just have to try AP for dinner one night.  



> Would you mind updating my listing to AKV August 13 - 16


Omg Cindy.....I'm missing you by one day.  We check out of AKV on 8/12.  
Have a great stay !


----------



## mickeymorse

Loved all the pics Jon. Now I'm really homesick. They made me feel as if I were there (and then I woke up) 

Sorry I haven't been on in a while but I installed a new flagstone patio for my DW for Mothers Day. I hurt everywhere.

A little OT, but we are going to see Jerry Seinfeld on Friday. He always makes me laugh. 

Only 254 more days!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hey Rob!  Hope you mend quickly.  Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Wednesday Groupies.






Eliza


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, too funny!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Eliza....I love it !


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> Happy Wednesday Groupies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliza



TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## vwlvette

Well finally made all ouir ADR for our upcoming trip to our beloved lodge in Nov, 15 of us going this year! Here are some of the choices for dinning,
Artist Point, Cinderella's Royal Table, California Grill, Narccossee's, Le Cellier, Whispering Canyon, Tony's town Square, Si Fi Dine In, Planet Hollywood, Coral Reef, & Yak & Yeti. November can't come around fast enough!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you Jon and Eliza! 

VWLVETTE..those sound like some great choices.  We are hitting Tutto Italia and Yak and Yeti for the first time when we go in June.


----------



## Granny

CRSNDSNY said:


> *Granny *- Would you mind updating my listing to AKV August 13 - 16; VWL 16 - 21?
> 
> THANKS!!!



Melody...update complete!  

And nice to see you found us again.  We're usually pretty easy to find!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks, again Jon for more pics.

Rob, lucky you I'd love to go see Jerry.  What a great guy you are for the patio, does your wife love it?

Eliza, funny and so you!

To everyone who has added to Granny's list or has their vacation coming up soon, hurray!

Deb


----------



## CRSNDSNY

vwlvette said:


> Well finally made all ouir ADR for our upcoming trip to our beloved lodge in Nov, 15 of us going this year! Here are some of the choices for dinning,
> Artist Point, Cinderella's Royal Table, California Grill, Narccossee's, Le Cellier, Whispering Canyon, Tony's town Square, Si Fi Dine In, Planet Hollywood, Coral Reef, & Yak & Yeti. November can't come around fast enough!!!


YUM!
Sounds like a great lineup.

I've never eaten at Artist Point, Narcoossee's, Le Cellier, Tony's, Coral Reef or Yak & Yeti!!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Granny said:


> Melody...update complete!
> 
> And nice to see you found us again. We're usually pretty easy to find!!


THANKS!

It's funny because I'm on the DIS daily and I realized the other day that the VWL thread hasn't popped up in my UserCP lately. I thought that was strange. So after a little bit of investigating it all made sense again!


----------



## mickeymorse

50 years Too! said:


> Rob, lucky you I'd love to go see Jerry.  What a great guy you are for the patio, does your wife love it?
> 
> Deb



She is very happy with it. And a happy wife.......  Unfortunately it means new patio furniture now. 

This will be our 3rd time seeing Jerry. One of the must dos' when he comes around.

vwlvette. Hope your seating is later at Narcoosees'. Get to enjoy EWP that way. You will love Le Cellier too.


----------



## wilma-bride

Hi all, it suddenly occurred to me that I never posted to let you know what I though of our first ever VWL experience.  We stayed there for 8 nights in April, in a dedicated 2-bedroom.  And I can safely say all 7 members of our party absolutely loved it.  It was the most fantastic resort I've ever stayed at and we can't wait to go back.  We were even lucky enough to be flag family on our last day and met Ranger Stan - what a lovely, lovely man.  We had a ball and my 5 year old cried when we left.  We spent a further 6 nights at OKW, which we really liked, but I wish I'd had a dollar for every time one of our party said 'It's nice but it's not Wilderness Lodge'  

I will be writing a report of our flag family experience in the next few days, which will be posted on the UK TR board but, if anyone is interested, I'm more than happy to put a link here  

Our room number at VWl was 2535, which was a great location - very near to the elevators, which was good for the elder members of the party.  We had no problems with noise and we found the staff to be beyond friendly.  I just cannot emphasis enough how great it was - and how much we all miss it.  Only 18 months to go....


----------



## Muushka

Wilma-Bride, I just saw your post on the OKW thread.  What a troublemaker you are!! 

We are glad that you enjoyed VWL.  You sound like a perfect candidate for a Moosie Siggy!  

Come, pull up a rocking chair and visit often.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Joh,

Please post the link here!
And Muushka's right, you need a siggy.
Would be fun to have one of our UK  VWL lovers on the
thread!

Deb


----------



## keliblue

Can someone find the link for me to the WL DVC layout ??  I really want to request a 2 bedroom ground floor but I don't remember if they have them ??

thanks

kb


----------



## blossomz

Try this...

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf


----------



## Granny

wilma-bride said:


> .... It was the most fantastic resort I've ever stayed at and we can't wait to go back.  We .... met Ranger Stan - what a lovely, lovely man.  We had a ball and my 5 year old cried when we left.  .....  'It's nice but it's not Wilderness Lodge'
> .....  I just cannot emphasis enough how great it was - and how much we all miss it.  ....



Based on these quotes, you a definitely a certified Groupie!   

Thanks for taking the time to post your impressions and we're glad that it "sang to your soul" like it does to the rest of us.


----------



## keliblue

blossomz said:


> Try this...
> 
> http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf


 
Thank you my friend


----------



## eliza61

Evidently Rizzo the rat (17) figured out that since I won't let him and 10 of his most loyal friends go to wdw by themselves, I would let him and the rest of the rat pack go to NYC after the prom by themselves.
Since my reply to him could be considered "making on line terroristic threats" by the fcc and punishable by fines and/or jail time, let's just say he's stuck in good ole sicklerville NJ. 

Not to worry though, he'll find it hard to complain when I rip his vocal cords out and ram them down his throat.  

Happy place, go to my happy place


----------



## 50 years Too!

Eliza,

I feel your pain, (or fear).
I thought it would get better when they are away at college.  And it does,
to a point.

But today the weather has turned freakishly hot, (after 40 degrees for a high last week).  Even up in Bellingham, where he goes to school, it is supposed to be in the 80's.  Visions of him diving off high rocks, etc.  Found out he is quite the little kayaker out on the bay.  My question--"have you taken lessons on how to get out after it flips"?  His reply "Don't be ridiculous".  Which means, no I haven't.

I've gone from fear of him flying off a cliff snowboarding, to worrying about him drowning while wakeboarding (who needs a lifejacket while on a speeding boat run by college kids), being eaten by sharks surfing, the list goes on and on.

But the good part, you don't have to stay up all night waiting for them to come home.  Except, four more weeks until summer vacation and he's home, oh goody! 

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Just received my Disney Files magazine. Gives something to tie me over for another day. 

Deb, I wouldn't mind some freakishly hot weather. It seems to be taking forever for the warm stuff. Mid sixties today. Still haven't taken off the pool cover yet. But at least I have a new patio to admire. 
My 5 yr old has found skateboarding. Can I put him in a bubble? I'm finally realizing the agony I put my parents through. Payback time. 

Rob


----------



## blossomz

Boy do I know the pain of teenage and young adult men!!!  It CLEARLY doesn't get any better the older they get!  The bigger they get..the bigger the worries!  Anyway...I too am waiting for warm weather and Disney Days!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Being a parent of teens has accelerated my aging process for sure !  So add me to the list of those that worry about them.  It was so much easier when they were younger.   My middle child is going to college in August.  It'll be tough because she'll be in FL.  Too far from PA.  My son went 6 hours away and I thought that was hard.  My dd will 18 hours away.   I'm gonna lose it.   I am worrying about everything right now.  Will she get homesick ?  Will I miss her too much ?  Will she be able to make good friends ?   And yeah, the shark thing bothers me too because she's majoring in marine biology.  

Oh and also add me to the list of those wishing for freakishly hot weather !   Had the heat on today---never made it out of the  upper 50's.  Where are the 80's already ????


----------



## jjbescher

More Pictures,

I just posted more pictures of the Wilderness Lodge.  Around post #450

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127

jon


----------



## MiaSRN62

> let's just say he's stuck in good ole sicklerville NJ.


eliza....small world........when I was in college, I used to date a guy from Sicklerville.  

Jon, I'm thoroughly enjoying your photos.   Makes me want to be there right now !   We are still debating about getting more points (well, we know we want more points, it's just going to be "where").    I am leaning heavily towards VWL, while dh is looking at AKV (he says more years and the 5 in a one bedroom appeals to him).    So we shall see who will win this one.   My heart always pulls me back to the Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, you don't own at VWL?  
If not, you guys are so great who love the Lodge this much and don't own there.  That's love! 

For those of you who don't own there and ever want to trade points (for that early Dec reservation, for example) just PM me and if we can work it out we will.

Sicklerville    I thought that name was another of Eliza's 'creative writing' skills!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, you don't own at VWL?
> If not, you guys are so great who love the Lodge this much and don't own there. That's love!


Sadly, I do not.  We own 170 points at OKW.  When we bought DVC, it was there or BWV.  We preferred OKW.   There was no VWL or BCV or SSR.
Now, we are looking to sell our offsite timeshare--Vistana---and use the money to buy more DVC points.  We have stayed at VWL a few times, and the main WL a few more.   But never stayed at AKV, so dh has us booked there to see if he likes it more or less than VWL.   Still have to wait for our Vistana week to sell, but once it does,  it'll come down to these two resorts and my vote is for the VWL !   I wish it existed when we were bought back in 2000.   There wasn't even any "talk" of Villas at the WL when we bought or we may have held off.   Not sure, because it sure was nice buying the points for $66 or $67/point.     I believe VWL went up for sale 2-3 years later.  And yes, I do really LOVE it at the Lodge.   There are things that we love about OKW too---that we wouldn't want to give up (such as really large rooms, lower points, huge balcony porch etc).   But then there are also things we are not as happy about at OKW : food options minimal.  First, we missed the Pooh character breakfasts at Olivia's........then they also took away the ability to do takeout from Olivia's....... not happy that Goods To Go closes at 10 pm (too early !).  Other resorts, the food options stay open until 11 pm or midnight for guests returning back late from the parks.  Not OKW----food options shut down at 10 pm.    

But we love the ambience and peacefulness at OKW, and feel VWL is the same in that aspect.  


And no, eliza wasn't joking ....Sicklerville really does exist    I've been there several times


----------



## Muushka

Wow Maria, I hope you 2 can come to an agreement on which villa to buy (what a horrible problem to have  ).  And good luck selling the Visitana.

We actually stayed at VWL in Dec of 2000, just prior to them being released for sale.  And that is when they jumped to $72 a point.  So you got a great price.  I appreciate OKW for the large accommodations.  We are staying there in September with family, looking forward to spreading out.  We did 4 at VWL and BWV and it was too small!!!


----------



## blossomz

We were there in 2000 as well and saw the villas being built.  At that point..never even considered being able to purchase DVC!  What a fool!  But eventually I got a resale which helps..but I didn't pay what they went for back then!  As I said in a previous post..I really liked AKV, but my heart remains at VWL.  I'm glad we own at both though so we can do split stays...with the bulk at VWL!  Good luck selling your Vistana!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka :We actually stayed at VWL in Dec of 2000, just prior to them being released for sale





> blossomz : We were there in 2000 as well and saw the villas being built.



Ok Muushka and blossomz....now I'm confused.   We stayed at the WL in 2000, after having just signed on to DVC at Vero Beach.   I don't recall seeing the Villas that year ?  Our guide at the time never mentioned them to us either as an option/or possibility.   The first time I have memory of seeing them was Oct 2001.  They were still under construction but the model was open.   I was staying at the Lodge with in-laws.   They watched our kids for us on the beach of the WL while we toured the model.    So if they were there in 2000, I have no recollection of it.  We signed on the dotted line in Aug of 2000 while staying at Vero Beach.   Now I'm really bummed.....if the VWL was a possibility at that time and our guide never mentioned them, I'm a little peeved.   

Thanks Muuska for the luck on selling our Vistana week.  We'll need it !


----------



## MiaSRN62

> For those of you who don't own there and ever want to trade points (for that early Dec reservation, for example) just PM me and if we can work it out we will.


Wanted to add.....very nice of you to offer this to us all Muushka


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wanted to add.....very nice of you to offer this to us all Muushka



And I mean it!  We like to stay at the other resorts too!

Maria, you got your resort at a great price, $5 a point cheaper!  And lower dues too!  The reason we found out about VWL much sooner than others is because our guide understood that the only way we would buy would be at WL. When I visited in Sept 2000 they were still under construction, opening up to CRO in December of that year.  I don't know why guides don't share that information!

Maybe you stayed at WL in '99?  Because they couldn't sell the resort until it was complete, and they were finished early 2001 (if I am remembering correctly!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maybe you stayed at WL in '99? Because they couldn't sell the resort until it was complete, and they were finished early 2001 (if I am remembering correctly!)


we were definitely there the 3rd week of August 2000.  I remember because we stayed at Vero in Aug 2000 for four nights and then drove over to stay at the WL.  By the time we got to the WL, we had already gave our deposit and signed on the dotted DVC line.   I don't know why I don't remember the VWL that visit.  
I do recall Oct 2001 as they were selling.....we toured the model one day.  I wish we had stayed at the WL before going over to Vero.  I'm sure then, the VWL would have been our "home" resort.  I wish our guide had even mentioned them.  Maybe she wanted a sale right there and figured if she told us about VWL, we would have held off ?


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, those bugger-butts.  I'll bet they figured you wouldn't buy if you didn't buy right then and there.  But hey, I might be all wet on these years.  I'll have to pull out the old contract and see when we signed the Palm Tree and Mickey Ears.


----------



## DaveH

We bought VWL in May 2001. We stayed there in late Nov 2001.


----------



## blossomz

Mia-
Not sure if they were for sale when we saw them...they were under construction..so probably not.  But I just remember thinking I would never be able to afford it and wishing I could!  Now I'm just glad I own my piece of moose grass to call my very own!!


----------



## Granny

We bought VWL on August 16, 2001.  I know it had been selling for at least a little while because we bought shortly after the price per point went up to $75.   I think it was $72 per point prior to that for about a year.  

Maria...if it helps your decision any I think you will have a better chance of getting the AKV bookings being a non-owner than the VWL bookings as a non-owner at the tougher times of the year.  Specifically the Christmas season.

For us, the extra years isn't a big benefit.  I can definitely see where they would be worth it for many people though.


----------



## Muushka

Plus Maria, don't forget that your Groupie friend will always help you out (if she can!) with that special reservation.


----------



## mickeymorse

Maria. It was because of our stay at OKW at halloween that we bought in. Realized that we love WDW too much not to enjoy it more. VWL was a sight unseen purchase. We figured if it was anywhere near what the Lodge is like, we would love it. Hope to get an OKW GV for a big family trip some day. My brother and his family have never been to WDW. If that doesn't work, I hope I have enough pts for 2 2 bdrms at VWL. Do I hear add-on? Please don't tell my DW.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Granny : Maria...if it helps your decision any I think you will have a better chance of getting the AKV bookings being a non-owner than the VWL bookings as a non-owner at the tougher times of the year. Specifically the Christmas season.
> 
> For us, the extra years isn't a big benefit. I can definitely see where they would be worth it for many people though.
> __________________



Granny....I do tend to agree with you.  I think the GV option at the AKV has a little something to do with my dh's final decision too.   But I'm with you.  The extra years would be nice for our kids....but not so much for dh and I who are mid 40's right now.  

Thanks for everyone's advice and support ....everyone on this group is so terrific


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny....I do tend to agree with you.  I think the GV option at the AKV has a little something to do with my dh's final decision too.   But I'm with you.  The extra years would be nice for our kids....but not so much for dh and I who are mid 40's right now.



No doubt about it.  Ability to book GV and Concierge would be two excellent reasons to purchase at AKV.  

We've never stayed at AKL but I think I would really, really like it since I like heavy theming in my resorts.   But DW has no interest in AKV at all other than she liked the model villas.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> But DW has no interest in AKV at all other than she liked the model villas.


The models are nice.   I'm hoping a short stay here in Aug, will give us a better "feel" for whether or not we'll be happy here.   I am hesitating a bit because of the sheer size that is planned for this DVC.    I prefer the more intimate feeling of the VWL.


----------



## danielle782001

I need some information about the Lodge Tour. Can anyone tell me when they do it, how long it is? That kind of thing.

Thank you


----------



## blossomz

Stan is wonderful.  If I remember correctly it is about 30-45 minutes.  Stan takes you all around the lobby and some other places upstairs. He shares a bit of the history of the lodge and some things that are symbolic and how some things were made. He even throws in some hidden Mickeys.  We really enjoyed it.  Stan is half the fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies - Just booked my first trip using some of our new VWL points!  But, it's to Disneyland.     After going thru the resale I just needed some sort of Disney fix.  Have a BD coming up and June so I checked to see if there might be any last minute things available at WDW but didn't come up with anything that quite worked so I decided to head to DL to check out the DVC member expo!  This also isn't quite perfect as the member reception is full for the last 2 nights and I couldn't go earlier to hit the newly added Friday one.  I'm just crossing fingers that maybe once I'm there they'll have some openings.  Had to book cash for my first night so staying at PP where everything is happening.  Then, moving to the West Coast sister of VWL - the GC for 2 nights.  Not exactly the lodge but about as close as you can get!    I also have an interest in AKL so I'm waiting to see how great the incentives are.  Can you tell that I like the big lodges?


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> We bought VWL on August 16, 2001.  I know it had been selling for at least a little while because we bought shortly after the price per point went up to $75.   I think it was $72 per point prior to that for about a year.
> 
> Maria...if it helps your decision any I think you will have a better chance of getting the AKV bookings being a non-owner than the VWL bookings as a non-owner at the tougher times of the year.  Specifically the Christmas season.
> 
> For us, the extra years isn't a big benefit.  I can definitely see where they would be worth it for many people though.



Small world, we bought on August 17, 2001! And we were there at the same time for Christmas 06. It seems that we were there at the same time at least once before that too. This summer we are going to be at WDW at the same time again. Are you following me or am I following you?


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies - Just booked my first trip using some of our new VWL points!  But, it's to Disneyland.     After going thru the resale I just needed some sort of Disney fix.  Have a BD coming up and June so I checked to see if there might be any last minute things available at WDW but didn't come up with anything that quite worked so I decided to head to DL to check out the DVC member expo!  This also isn't quite perfect as the member reception is full for the last 2 nights and I couldn't go earlier to hit the newly added Friday one.  I'm just crossing fingers that maybe once I'm there they'll have some openings.  Had to book cash for my first night so staying at PP where everything is happening.  Then, moving to the West Coast sister of VWL - the GC for 2 nights.  Not exactly the lodge but about as close as you can get!    I also have an interest in AKL so I'm waiting to see how great the incentives are.  Can you tell that I like the big lodges?



Oohh, will you post pictures of GC???  I really want to stay there!  Have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oohh, will you post pictures of GC???  I really want to stay there!  Have a great trip!



Will do!     I just got a new camera - I was inspired by so many pictures on the DIS boards - so I plan on giving it a good workout!


----------



## wildernessDad

First day back off of vacation.  I need another vacation.  

Loved AKV.  Glad we added on there.  Concierge was a GREAT deal imo.

Loved the BWV as well.  Had a great studio with a boardwalk view.

DW and I played a little game.  On the count of 3, we told each other which of the two, VWL or AKV we liked best.  The answer in unison was 'Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.'


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wilderness Dad glad you enjoyed your trip!
Can't believe we are next in 8 days!


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Small world, we bought on August 17, 2001! And we were there at the same time for Christmas 06. It seems that we were there at the same time at least once before that too. This summer we are going to be at WDW at the same time again. Are you following me or am I following you?



Sounds like "mutual stalking" to me!!  

If it helps your stalking planning any, we'll probably be at AKV next year in early July.  I'm hoping that Kidani will be fully operational at that time.  

WDad....look forward to hearing more about your trip.  What's your favorite part of Concierge?  Being a non-AKV owner, it's probably a moot question but we've never stayed Concierge so I like to hear how people take advantage of it.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe we are next in 8 days!



DL Iowan...looks like you have officially moved to the #1 slot on the Groupie WDW trip list!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## mamagg

Hi guys, I'm new! We are renting DVC pts from a friend but can only score AK for Nov '08. We are contemplating waitlisting for VWL for MK proximity reasons and it sounds like a fabulous resort from your perspectives! Have any of you ever gotten in after waitlisting? Those who have stayed at AK, should we stick with it or go for VWL with a 3 year old and 8 week old in a stroller...thought the boat would be easiest. We stayed at AK last year and loved it b/c the buses don't stop at other places and are really efficient, but VWL must be even faster. Will my child forget about the animals when he sees VWL? We appreciate your advice. Thanks!


----------



## blossomz

Hi!  Welcome...

We all truly love VWL here as you can tell..but our sister resort is AKL.  I have stayed in both resorts.  I think it really is your personal preference.  The buses are easy from AKL.  Yes, you would be closer to MK from VWL.  Both have many pluses to offer.  I would say if you really want to give up your AKL reservation, then waitlist for VWL.  If you are reluctant, you may want to hang on to it.  Sorry, this doesn't really sound like much help after reading it!

Better yet..maybe you should consider joining DVC!!


----------



## mamagg

Thanks, Blossomz! Sounds like you also love both resorts. With the new baby, I'm thinking we may wear down quickly in the parks and spend most evenings in the resort....so we're really trying to figure out which one we want to spend the most resort time in and also if we will have enough to do there (as if we will have enough energy at night!). We love Boma's food, so maybe we should stick with AK? We did the Dining Plan last year and did all sit-down meals at dinner. I was thinking with the baby we could do character lunches instead and dine in the Mara or the Roaring Fork at night more casually. Thanks for all your tips. You're right...we should join!


----------



## Muushka

mamagg said:


> Hi guys, I'm new! We are renting DVC pts from a friend but can only score AK for Nov '08. We are contemplating waitlisting for VWL for MK proximity reasons and it sounds like a fabulous resort from your perspectives! Have any of you ever gotten in after waitlisting? Those who have stayed at AK, should we stick with it or go for VWL with a 3 year old and 8 week old in a stroller...thought the boat would be easiest. We stayed at AK last year and loved it b/c the buses don't stop at other places and are really efficient, but VWL must be even faster. Will my child forget about the animals when he sees VWL? We appreciate your advice. Thanks!



Hi "I'm new"!  Hmmm, interesting dilemma.  I would go with the old faithful, toss a coin into the air! .  But seriously, they each have their own plusses.  We have stayed at AKL once and it was a lovely resort.  But I am partial to VWL (See 'Groupie Siggie'!).  And I have a long-standing saying, every resort needs to be tried at least once.  Heck, even we stray from VWL to try new places!  So with that in mind, I would try for VWL.  There are a lot of activities to make your little one not even remember the animals.  Let us know what you decide.  And if you fall in love with the place, come back for a visit.  We would have LOTS to talk about!

Welcome home wildernessDad!  We missed you.  And we  want a thorough trip report.  ASAP.   

Disney loving Iowan, I hope you have a great trip.  And remember your buds, here on the Dis.  *Green*.


----------



## mamagg

Thanks - you guys are great!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Welcome home wildernessDad!  We missed you.  And we  want a thorough trip report.  ASAP.



Sure, no problem!  Just let me sort through my roughly 400 photos and I'll scrape one together for you.


----------



## mamagg

hey guys--what do you think my chances would be of coming through on the wait list in mid-november...go ahead with the ak ressie and wait list vwl. have you guys ever had luck with waitlisting? are there tons and tons of people doing this? how do they notify you if you make it....will they change you even up until the last day? many thanks!


----------



## mamagg

hey experts...slightly off subject. does anyone know any "mouse secrets" for getting great rates on tickets. we don't need hoppers just bases. i had a few "brokers" call me with "remaining day" tickets but i don't know what they are speaking of and wanted to ask the experts. any tips for saving some bucks?


----------



## Muushka

I would go for the waitlist and not be disappointed if it did not come through.  I am not all that familiar with waitlist times, but it couldn't hurt!

As far as tickets, do you get the MouseSaver newsletter?  They always have links to Undercover Tourist and their tickets are discounted (but not a great deal less, just $10+ dollars depending what you get).  If you need the newsletter, PM me and I will send it (if I can dig it up).


----------



## Muushka

PS I wouldn't buy 'remaining day' tickets, for a host of reasons!


----------



## blossomz

mamagg said:


> hey guys--what do you think my chances would be of coming through on the wait list in mid-november...go ahead with the ak ressie and wait list vwl. have you guys ever had luck with waitlisting? are there tons and tons of people doing this? how do they notify you if you make it....will they change you even up until the last day? many thanks!



I find that the sooner you waitlist the better your chances!  I've been lucky 3 times now!

I agree with Muushka about the tickets.  Undercover Tourist probably gives the best discount if you go through their newsletter....


----------



## eliza61

mamagg said:


> hey experts...slightly off subject. does anyone know any "mouse secrets" for getting great rates on tickets. we don't need hoppers just bases. i had a few "brokers" call me with "remaining day" tickets but i don't know what they are speaking of and wanted to ask the experts. any tips for saving some bucks?



I totally agree with my pal Muushka (which is not unusal, I think we are twins seperated at birth.  )

Remaining day tickets are supposedly tickets that a traveler still has days left on them so they sell them as not to lose money.
For example:  If I buy a 6 day park hopper and only use 3 days technically I have 3 days left to use.  
This is illegal (disneywise anyway).  I'm not a "stable-mabel" on the best of days so I wouldn't do it simply for the fact by the time I got to the gate to use them, I'd be popping prozaic from the stress.  
It's pretty much like taking a chance on scalp tickets for a sporting event.  
I know tickets are godawful expensive but I would hate for you to start off your vacation on a really lousy note because the Disney would not honor the tickets.
check out mousesavers.com or mapleleaftickets.com for legitimate tickets.


----------



## danielle782001

mamagg said:


> hey guys--what do you think my chances would be of coming through on the wait list in mid-november...go ahead with the ak ressie and wait list vwl. have you guys ever had luck with waitlisting? are there tons and tons of people doing this? how do they notify you if you make it....will they change you even up until the last day? many thanks!



We have been wait-listed three times and came through all three times... 

One came through only five days before...*They take you off the wait-list seven days out...Then you have to call day by day if you still want to switch...*I called day 7 and 6 with no good news...I called on day 5 before the trip and sure enough a room openned...So, keep calling after the wait-list expires seven days before if you really want to switch... We did not have Magical Express so the tags were not an issue for us...If you are taking ME you might not be able to get new tags in time.

We are actually staying in the VWL in a 2-bedroom in mid-November but wanted a one-bedroom SV at AKL... Funny that we have what you want and you have what we wanted... Maybe we should switch  

Good luck!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> First day back off of vacation.  I need another vacation.
> 
> Loved AKV.  Glad we added on there.  Concierge was a GREAT deal imo.
> 
> Loved the BWV as well.  Had a great studio with a boardwalk view.
> 
> DW and I played a little game.  On the count of 3, we told each other which of the two, VWL or AKV we liked best.  The answer in unison was 'Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.'



Welcome Back WD.
Isn't funny how that vacation thing works.  Dh & I swore we are going to wait at least 16 months before our next wdw vacation.  We'll be lucky if we last 8 before buying plane tickets
I want the entire scoop of concierge.


----------



## Corinne

OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.  We have our VWL Studio room for the middle of our stay......as obsessive planner I have decided this whole "last minute trip" thing is not all it is cracked up to be!! 

Thanks in advance for the collective pixie dust!


----------



## mickeymorse

mamagg said:


> Thanks - you guys are great!



Hi mamagg. Good Luck with which ever decision you choose.



wildernessDad said:


> Sure, no problem!  Just let me sort through my roughly 400 photos and I'll scrape one together for you.



Glad to have you back WD. Why not just show us all 400. 



eliza61 said:


> Welcome Back WD.
> Isn't funny how that vacation thing works.  Dh & I swore we are going to wait at least 16 months before our next wdw vacation.  We'll be lucky if we last 8 before buying plane tickets



So much for swearing Eliza. You might as well give in now and save the agravation 



Corinne said:


> OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.  We have our VWL Studio room for the middle of our stay......as obsessive planner I have decided this whole "last minute trip" thing is not all it is cracked up to be!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the collective pixie dust!



Here is a whole bunch of moose dust for you.  


Rob


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> DL Iowan...looks like you have officially moved to the #1 slot on the Groupie WDW trip list!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## danielle782001

Corinne said:


> OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.  We have our VWL Studio room for the middle of our stay......as obsessive planner I have decided this whole "last minute trip" thing is not all it is cracked up to be!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the collective pixie dust!


----------



## 50 years Too!

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies - Just booked my first trip using some of our new VWL points!  But, it's to Disneyland.     After going thru the resale I just needed some sort of Disney fix.  Have a BD coming up and June so I checked to see if there might be any last minute things available at WDW but didn't come up with anything that quite worked so I decided to head to DL to check out the DVC member expo!  This also isn't quite perfect as the member reception is full for the last 2 nights and I couldn't go earlier to hit the newly added Friday one.  I'm just crossing fingers that maybe once I'm there they'll have some openings.  Had to book cash for my first night so staying at PP where everything is happening.  Then, moving to the West Coast sister of VWL - the GC for 2 nights.  Not exactly the lodge but about as close as you can get!    I also have an interest in AKL so I'm waiting to see how great the incentives are.  Can you tell that I like the big lodges?



Fantastic Kat!
I so hope you get to sneak in, and of course, send us pictures!
I live in Oregon so I plan to add some points at VGC for weekend getaways.
Won't have the lovely real estate that comes with VWL, but really looking forward to having a lodge in my backyard.
Have fun, and congratulations.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

wildernessDad said:


> First day back off of vacation.  I need another vacation.
> 
> Loved AKV.  Glad we added on there.  Concierge was a GREAT deal imo.
> 
> Loved the BWV as well.  Had a great studio with a boardwalk view.
> 
> DW and I played a little game.  On the count of 3, we told each other which of the two, VWL or AKV we liked best.  The answer in unison was 'Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.'



Looking forward to hearing all about it!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Okay Eliza.  We want to hear about the prom!
I'm sure we can make it Wilderness Lodge related. 

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Corinne said:


> OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.  We have our VWL Studio room for the middle of our stay......as obsessive planner I have decided this whole "last minute trip" thing is not all it is cracked up to be!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the collective pixie dust!


----------



## blossomz

Corinne said:


> OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.  We have our VWL Studio room for the middle of our stay......as obsessive planner I have decided this whole "last minute trip" thing is not all it is cracked up to be!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for the collective pixie dust!



Here ya go...


----------



## Corinne

The pixie dust is going to work! I just know it!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...pixie dust is all well & good, but you really need that Moose Dust Dance!!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Corinne...pixie dust is all good and well, but you really need that Moose Dust Dance!!!



LOL!  I'll take it!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Okay, where are all the groupies today?
Bumping!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Okay, where are all the groupies today?
> Bumping!
> 
> Deb



I saw you today, remember, we were commenting on how much we love that beautiful sofa at VWL  .


----------



## Corinne

I have a question for you all!  As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, we have never stayed at the VWL (even though it is our home resort).  I know, I am a loser, but as much as I love the Lodge, I love the BC too!  

Annnnyyywayyyyy, we have stayed at the WL, and the last time we did (a number of years ago) the main pool was extremely crowded and the guards were asking to see people's room keys.  Many people were coming from FW.  Does this still happen?

Thanks,

C


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Annnnyyywayyyyy, we have stayed at the WL, and the last time we did (a number of years ago) the main pool was extremely crowded and the guards were asking to see people's room keys.  Many people were coming from FW.  Does this still happen?



I'm afraid that it does.     Maybe they'll head over to the CRV/Kingdom Tower/Whatever to hang at that pool in the future?    Or better yet, build a really nice pool for FW guests.  

Still, we go during the summer and normally it really isn't too bad.  Just irksome to see the people coming on the boat with the swim suits.  In all fairness, I think the CM's at FW often tell people that it's okay to go to the WL pool.  



> As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, we have never stayed at the VWL (even though it is our home resort).  I know, I am a loser...



No way are you a loser!  Just be prepared that after a stay at VWL, you might not find BC quite so appealing in the future!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> I'm afraid that it does.
> 
> Still, we go during the summer and normally it really isn't too bad.  Just irksome to see the people coming on the boat with the swim suits.  In all fairness, I think the CM's at FW often tell people that it's okay to go to the WL pool.
> 
> No way are you a loser!  Just be prepared that after a stay at VWL, you might not find BC quite so appealing in the future!



OK!......bummer about the pool hopping.


----------



## blossomz

I hear they are now going to rehab a pool over at the Fort as well..more like the newer mini water parks..so that should help as well...

Another Yucky cold and rainy day here in PA..where's the sun???


----------



## CRSNDSNY

So I've been daydreaming about some night swimming at the Lodge! I simply cannot wait for our August vacation!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Corinne said:


> I have a question for you all! As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, we have never stayed at the VWL (even though it is our home resort). I know, I am a loser, but as much as I love the Lodge, I love the BC too!


Me too...I think it depends on the kind of vacation we're looking for when we decide where to stay. But our top two favorite resorts are BCV and VWL! I love them both!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> I hear they are now going to rehab a pool over at the Fort as well..more like the newer mini water parks..so that should help as well...
> 
> Another Yucky cold and rainy day here in PA..where's the sun???




Hopefully the sun and the heat are supposed to return today Blossomz, it has been dreary and damp for the last few days in our neck of the woods.



CRSNDSNY said:


> Me too...I think it depends on the kind of vacation we're looking for when we decide where to stay. But our top two favorite resorts are BCV and VWL! I love them both!


It's strange Crsndsny,  For this past trip with my buds we did a split stay. My head kept on saying that the BCV's was the best "fit" for this trip but for some reason my heart kept telling me WL.  So we spent most of the time at the WL.

My dh questions my sanity on this (and many other things)   but I think of WL as much more than a building, sort of like the feeling you get when you see some thing awe inspiring. It's almost a tanglible thing, like one of the characters.   This trip we were celebrating a clean bill of health after a cancer scare that seriously rattled me.  The lodge just "felt" comforting,  as if it wanted to say "here is where you come after your 9th round fight with real life"  "here is your corner after each bell".


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> This trip we were celebrating a clean bill of health after a cancer scare that seriously rattled me.  The lodge just "felt" comforting,  as if it wanted to say "here is where you come after your 9th round fight with real life"  "here is your corner after each bell".



Happy to hear you are celebrating a clean bill of health.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Eliza, I too am very glad that your CA scare was just that.  Oh my.  It's funny, I have never met you, yet you are so important to me.  Stay well!


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> Happy to hear you are celebrating a clean bill of health.





Muushka said:


> Yes, Eliza, I too am very glad that your CA scare was just that.  Oh my.  It's funny, I have never met you, yet you are so important to me.  Stay well!


I keep telling you Muushka, we are twins that were seperated at birth.   


Thanks guys but I do want to clear up, it was my best bud who was diagnoised with breast cancer.  We were celebrating her 3 year anniversary of the end of chemo/radiation. Unfortunately you're not an official survivor until you've been cancer free for 5 years but I figure that will give me another excuse to take a girls only trip again in 2 years.   
Any thing for a grey goose frozen martini and Epcot and a few days at the lodge.
I think it was harder on me than her , isn't it weird how the brain works.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This trip we were celebrating a clean bill of health after a cancer scare that seriously rattled me. The lodge just "felt" comforting, as if it wanted to say "here is where you come after your 9th round fight with real life" "here is your corner after each bell".


eliza....we are all so relieved the outcome was a good one....and that the Lodge is your haven.   I love how you put your feelings about the Lodge into words in this post. 

I feel that away about the Lodge too.  It's comforting....relaxing.  Only OKW makes me feel that way too.  BWV, not so much.  Nor any of the value or mod resorts we've stayed at.   Now I've never stayed at BCV, but we have at the Beach Club.   And again, that resort didn't do what VWL and OKW do for me.  I'll be curious to see how I feel about AKV in Aug. 




> Hi guys, I'm new! We are renting DVC pts from a friend but can only score AK for Nov '08. We are contemplating waitlisting for VWL for MK proximity reasons and it sounds like a fabulous resort from your perspectives! Have any of you ever gotten in after waitlisting? Those who have stayed at AK, should we stick with it or go for VWL with a 3 year old and 8 week old in a stroller...thought the boat would be easiest.


mamagg, 





 to our group !
If you plan on doing alot of the MK (which I would imagine with children so young), I think the VWL would be perfect.   Can't hurt to waitlist.   I've never had to waitlist for the VWL yet.  The boat to the MK can't be beat.  Also, you have the small beach at the Lodge.  The kids will love playing in that and watching the EWP (if they're still awake by that time !) from the shore of Bay Lake.  These are some of the reasons I love WL/VWL.   



> I called day 7 and 6 with no good news...I called on day 5 before the trip and sure enough a room openned...So, keep calling after the wait-list expires seven days before if you really want to switch...


As Danielle mentioned, this is worth a try.  Nov can be a little tough if the F&W festival is going on....also, is that Super Soap weekend ? We waitlisted back in 2004 for the first week of Nov at OKW----and called day by day in the final week.  It never came through. This is a popular time to visit WDW for DVC'ers.  

WildernessDad !  Welcome back !  Bring on all 400 photos !   I'm waiting.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> OK, a favor, when you read this post, send some pixie dust my way for our waitlist to come through for July 3rd and July 7th! Those are the first and last nights of our stay.


You got it Corrine !


----------



## blossomz

CRSNDSNY said:


> So I've been daydreaming about some night swimming at the Lodge! I simply cannot wait for our August vacation!!!! I'm so excited!



You night swim too?!  That is one of my favorite things to do at the Lodge!  Especially hanging on to the wall where the water comes down in the main pool late at night when not many people are in the pool!

Welcome back Wilderness Dad!  Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I keep telling you Muushka, we are twins that were seperated at birth.
> 
> *Kindred spirits!*
> 
> 
> Thanks guys but I do want to clear up, it was my best bud who was diagnoised with breast cancer.  We were celebrating her 3 year anniversary of the end of chemo/radiation. Unfortunately you're not an official survivor until you've been cancer free for 5 years but I figure that will give me another excuse to take a girls only trip again in 2 years.
> Any thing for a grey goose frozen martini and Epcot and a few days at the lodge.
> I think it was harder on me than her , isn't it weird how the brain works.



I knew that your friend was recovering, but I thought that in addition to your friend, you had a scare too!  And subsequently, I had a scare!!   Don't do that to me!!! 

 Glad you are all right  .


----------



## wilma-bride

As promised, here is a link to my report with the day we were Flag Family at Wilderness Lodge

Fred, Wilma and Family do Disney Day 8

If anyone is interested, days 1-7 are on the UK Trip Reports board.  I have got some pictures of Wilderness Lodge and our room on the first couple of days.


----------



## danielle782001

wilma-bride said:


> As promised, here is a link to my report with the day we were Flag Family at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Fred, Wilma and Family do Disney Day 8
> 
> If anyone is interested, days 1-7 are on the UK Trip Reports board.  I have got some pictures of Wilderness Lodge and our room on the first couple of days.



I am so happy for you and your family...What a special thing to do


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wilma, 
I'm not finished reading your whole report, but I did look at all your photos.  Fantastic.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Joh,

Looks like you had a most wonderful time at the lodge.  Thanks for sharing.
I hope we get a chance to visit with Ranger Stan before he retires.
I'm trying hard not to get too excited about being able to be flag family, as I don't want to get my hopes up.  
Enjoying your whole trip report.  Your children are real cuties.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

50 years Too! said:


> Joh,
> 
> Looks like you had a most wonderful time at the lodge.  Thanks for sharing.
> I hope we get a chance to visit with Ranger Stan before he retires.
> I'm trying hard not to get too excited about being able to be flag family, as I don't want to get my hopes up.
> Enjoying your whole trip report.  Your children are real cuties.
> 
> Deb



Hey Deb,
When is Stan retiring?   He really is a wonderful man.

Jon,
Thanks for the great pictures and trip report.  We also did the illuminations cruise and had a great driver.  I would encourage anyone to try it.  Glad you guys had a great time


----------



## wildernessDad

I haven't forgotten about the trip report.  Honest!  Got off of vacation, but during it, I was given the news that our Dell computer died a horrible death.  Replacing it and hope to have the new computer next week.

I will try to get a trip report as soon as possible.  Backed up at work and need to get the clutter that is in our home atm, put away and organized.


----------



## mickeymorse

wilma-bride said:


> As promised, here is a link to my report with the day we were Flag Family at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Fred, Wilma and Family do Disney Day 8
> 
> If anyone is interested, days 1-7 are on the UK Trip Reports board.  I have got some pictures of Wilderness Lodge and our room on the first couple of days.



Enjoyed all of the trip reports Joh. Congrats on being the Flag family. Loved all those pics. Thanks for sharing it with the groupies 

Rob


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> Hey Deb,
> When is Stan retiring?   He really is a wonderful man.
> 
> Jon,
> Thanks for the great pictures and trip report.  We also did the illuminations cruise and had a great driver.  I would encourage anyone to try it.  Glad you guys had a great time



I thought someone mentioned next spring?  Maybe I'm starting rumors?
Jimmytammy--do you know?  I thought you said something about him retiring, but maybe I'm wrong.  Hope so!

Deb


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Well, I'm a groupie, but I haven't been around much...  

I got busy at work a while back, then I gave up on the thread because it was so large it got away from me.

Anyway, I promise to be a good groupie from now on.  

MG


----------



## Maistre Gracey

eliza61 said:


> Hey Deb,
> When is Stan retiring?   He really is a wonderful man.


I just talked with Stan last week. He just celebrated his 80th birthday.
He didn't say anything about retirement, but then again I didn't ask.. 

MG


----------



## Corinne

wilma-bride said:


> As promised, here is a link to my report with the day we were Flag Family at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Fred, Wilma and Family do Disney Day 8
> 
> If anyone is interested, days 1-7 are on the UK Trip Reports board.  I have got some pictures of Wilderness Lodge and our room on the first couple of days.


Awesome pics!  Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## cheer4bison

If I remember correctly, Ranger Stan mentioned he might retire in June '09.  Perhaps JimmyTammy can confirm.

It has been so nice reading the trip reports and posts from the Groupies during May.  Things have been crazy at work lately, but summer is coming!   And my trip countdown hit 200 today.   Then I'll be back at our beloved lodge.  That thought will get me through just about anything.

Have a great Memorial Day Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Maistre Gracey said:


> Well, I'm a groupie, but I haven't been around much...
> 
> I got busy at work a while back, then I gave up on the thread because it was so large it got away from me.
> 
> Anyway, I promise to be a good groupie from now on.
> 
> MG



Hey MG .  I see you on *other threads* and lament about not seeing you here. 

Welcome back!  The Moose is glad to see you!!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Muushka said:


> Hey MG .  I see you on *other threads* and lament about not seeing you here.
> 
> Welcome back!  The Moose is glad to see you!!


Phew... I thought I may be a scorned man. 

I'm not sure what happened. The thread got so big, so fast, that I was over whelmed! 

MG

PS- Has Granny been around? I haven't seen him lately.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Good to hear from you Cheer4bison and Maistre Gracey!

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey.....welcome back to MG and some of our other groupies who have strayed.   All is forgiven.........glad you're back.  MG, actually, I fell off the radar too for a bit !   I got confused when the thread switched over after 250 posts.   Yes, Granny's been here !


----------



## ransom

Ah, there you are!

I lost you in the change over to the new thread, which happened to hit when I was very busy and wasn't reading the DIS.

Glad to have found you.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Thanx to all for the forgiveness!!  

Hey, do we have any officers of the groupies?? You know, Pres, VP, etc...




ransom said:


> Ah, there you are!


Don't know if you meant it this way, but all I can think of is the "Ghost Host" at the end of the Haunted Mansion!!  

MG


----------



## wildernessDad

I have my WD, all-terrain, long sleeve t-shirt on today at work.  AKV was nice, but I miss VWL.  VWL is the best.


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> Ah, there you are!
> 
> I lost you in the change over to the new thread, which happened to hit when I was very busy and wasn't reading the DIS.
> 
> Glad to have found you.



Oh my.  Glad you found us!  I wonder who all is MIA???



wildernessDad said:


> I have my WD, all-terrain, long sleeve t-shirt on today at work.  AKV was nice, but I miss VWL.  VWL is the best.



Spoken like a true Groupie! 

MG  I think you know us better than that.  Groupies are the most laid back organized thread on the Dis!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

You know, when we were at the "original" lodge last week, a CM in the Mercantile told me something very alarming..

Now, granted she said she was only a CM for a few months, so I'm not quite sure she had her facts straight--
She said for a few weeks the lodge did away with our beloved music. She said they were "playing jazz music throughout the lodge". 

Needless to say my jaw hit the floor. I would have felt shorted on my lodge experience if that was actually true.

Has anyone else heard of this abomination?? 

MG


----------



## Muushka

Yes, I do remember last year someone reporting that different music was being played, but I don't remember it being jazz.  
That is an abomination! 

'Original' Lodge.  VWL the True Lodge!  Lodge wars! Lodge wars!!


----------



## Granny

Maistre Gracey said:


> PS- Has Granny been around? I haven't seen him lately.



All present and accounted for...SIR!!! {sharp salute}

MG...very glad you found us, and that you are doing well.   

Jazz music at The Lodge?         

Say it ain't so, Stan!!  

Glad to see more folks finding the thread and joining in.  We welcome all Prodigal Groupies with open arms.   

I'd like to take this opportunity to wish everyone a wonderful and safe Memorial Day weekend.  Let us never take our freedoms, and those who sacrificed for them, for granted.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  Our wait time is getting shorter!  VWL, we're almost there  There will be some other Groupies there, and I'll be on the lookout to say hello!  I wear my "Bobbiwoz" disboard pin, so look for me!!!

Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

Happy Memorial Day to all my American groupie friends. Looks like the weather is going to be nice around my neck of the woods. Is that a pool I hear opening 
   Good to see the returning groupies as well. Did I mention only 244 more days


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back to our missing groupies!  Love the photos Wilma!  Bobbiwoz..we will be at the Lodge with you!  We'll have to look out for each other.  I will be on the lookout for a moose for our door!  We will be at VWL from June 21-27...then we move to AKL for 3 nights.  The wait is now at 27 days!!!  Looks like Good ol gal is going to be there with us too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Last Oct I believe was when I noticed the music seeming different.  I didnt hear jazz at that time, but the loop seemed odd.  I remember hearing Mickey and friends singing a hoedown type song, and didnt recognize any of the normal tunes you would hear.  I reported this and remember someone posting that they had asked a CM at the Lodge about this matter.  The CM said that the loop hadnt been playing all the songs it should have been, therefore, we were hearing those songs that had been out of the loop for awhile plus the usuals.  In Mar., I didnt notice as much out of the ordinary as before.

As for Stan, he told me in Mar. his plan was to work til June 09.  He would have so many years in so his benefits would be better.  Now that may change come Dec when I ask him again.  His DW who is quite a few yrs younger wants him to continue work, and he wants to as well, but his knees bother him more these days, so the flag family duties are a bit harder for him, all the stairs, etc. I will say this, anyone who has never met Stan, go and do so.  He loves people and loves talking with them.  Part of what keeps him at the lodge is knowing that he is making a difference.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

jimmytammy said:


> Last Oct I believe was when I noticed the music seeming different.  I didnt hear jazz at that time, but the loop seemed odd.


I also noticed this on my visit a couple weeks ago. I was very disappointed, until... I heard the regulars playing once again.

I have seen the song list, and it's quite extensive. It used to sound as though they played the same 5 or 6 over and over (they were indeed my favorites).
Perhaps they haven't changed the music per se, but now just adding some of the more obscure songs into the mix while still keeping the... ahem... "old faithfulls". 

MG


----------



## blossomz

Last year they told me that the loop wasn't working properly so they filled in with other music until it could be fixed. However, when we were there in July, it was a different mix...It was fine, but I agree..the old favorites are still my favorites.


----------



## Corinne

Our waitlist for the last night of our stay at VWL came through! So all I need is the first night and we are all set for our entire vacation to be at the glorious VWL!  Keep it coming people! I am certain it was the trick! haha!! 

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...that is awesome!  

Glad the Moose Dust and PD worked for you.  Congratulations!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Happy Memorial Day to all my American groupie friends. Looks like the weather is going to be nice around my neck of the woods. Is that a pool I hear opening
> Good to see the returning groupies as well. Did I mention only 244 more days



Awwww, thank you very much.

Happy Memorial Day to all.  And may God bless our service men and women.

PS we have company and I am not on the internet too much.  Just checking in..


----------



## blossomz

Happy Memorial Day Fellow Groupies!  The weather here as greatly improved as well.  We had houseguests the last couple of days.  Now it is on to laundry and clean up duty!  Then we'll have a cookout.  Meanwhile..we're down to 26 more days.  I teach and our last day is June 9.  Won't feel like I'm really on track for Disney until that day! 

Muushka..enjoy your company!

Corinne-Congrats on the waitlist coming through..Here is some pixie dust in hopes of your first day coming through too! 

Anyway..hope everyone has a great Memorial day weekend!


----------



## Corinne

Thanks Granny & Blossomz! I appreciate it!  

OK, VWL lovers, I am getting extremely excited for our trip!  I was hoping you would all like to get me even more psyched (can you tell, I really am like Tink~ all about me, hehe) by writing 1 or 2 (or 10!!!) of your fav things while staying at VWL....thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corrine....congrats on the last day coming through for ya.....here's to the last day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Muushka....have a great time with your company.....  

Did any of you catch the picture of the moose and the moose crossing sign on page 6 of the latest edition of _Disney Files _?  The article under the pic just talks about how Members can now book shorter stays through II.  Cool moose pic though  

I'm working all weekend and on Memorial Day, but just wanted to say.....
Happy Memorial Day to all and God bless all who serve and have served.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> Thanks Granny & Blossomz! I appreciate it!
> 
> OK, VWL lovers, I am getting extremely excited for our trip!  I was hoping you would all like to get me even more psyched (can you tell, I really am like Tink~ all about me, hehe) by writing 1 or 2 (or 10!!!) of your fav things while staying at VWL....thanks!!!!!!!!



I am excited for you!  

Love being flag family, talking with Ranger Stan(Wed-Sat 7-4 )watching the wildlife, enjoying the music, downtime in the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly Iron Spike Room)catching the boat to FW then looking back at our beloved Lodge, eating at WCC, watching the lights flicker at night while the (Disney version) crickets chirp near the quiet pool, etc. etc.

Enjoy all these things, but most of all enjoy making your own memories there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone here has a great Memorial Day!  

And thank you to all the veterans and to the families whose loved one made the ultimate sacrifice.  Our country will be forever indebted to you.


----------



## blossomz

Corinne said:


> OK, VWL lovers, I am getting extremely excited for our trip!  I was hoping you would all like to get me even more psyched (can you tell, I really am like Tink~ all about me, hehe) by writing 1 or 2 (or 10!!!) of your fav things while staying at VWL....thanks!!!!!!!!



Here's a couple...The serenity of the quiet pool, reading a book by the fire-especially during an afternoon thunderstorm...


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> And thank you to all the veterans and to the families whose loved one made the ultimate sacrifice.  Our country will be forever indebted to you.





			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Happy Memorial Day to all and God bless all who serve and have served.....





			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Happy Memorial Day to all. And may God bless our service men and women.




Amen.


----------



## loribell




----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Corrine....congrats on the last day coming through for ya.....here's to the last day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working all weekend and on Memorial Day, but just wanted to say.....
> Happy Memorial Day to all and God bless all who serve and have served.....



Maria, thanks for the well wishes!  Believe it or not, I JUST checked the DVC site and the first night DID come through today!!!!!!!!!!   I am so PSYCHED!!

PS~love that photo of Mickey! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## blossomz

OMG!! You are sooo lucky!  Now I just need to get a 2 BR at AK for our last 3 nights!


----------



## 50 years Too!

loribell said:


>



Thanks Loribell,

Love it!

Corinne, congrats on getting your waitlist!

Deb


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> OMG!! You are sooo lucky!  Now I just need to get a 2 BR at AK for our last 3 nights!



I know!  I am so excited! Here is some pixie dust for you!!!!       

I hope your waitlist comes through~it's so fun to see it on the DVC site!


----------



## ransom

Maistre Gracey said:


> Don't know if you meant it this way, but all I can think of is the "Ghost Host" at the end of the Haunted Mansion!!



I should have enclosed it in [Ghost Host][/Ghost Host] to get the voice right.


----------



## tink4ever

I am sorry I haven't read this whole thread yet but I need to ask the other VWL dvcrs a question.  Do you ever request a room when staying there.  We are staying in a 2 bd *June 14-22 *and I would like to request a nice area because usually we are at the end of the hallway.  Could I request to be near the elevator.  Is it too late.  Thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

tink4ever said:


> I am sorry I haven't read this whole thread yet but I need to ask the other VWL dvcrs a question.  Do you ever request a room when staying there.  We are staying in a 2 bd *June 14-22 *and I would like to request a nice area because usually we are at the end of the hallway.  Could I request to be near the elevator.  Is it too late.  Thanks



You can always put requests in before arrival.  Of course it doesnt guarantee that you will get what you ask for, but it cant hurt.  We had a 2 bedroom near the elevator right in the corridor area and it was great!  

Early arrival tends to help sometimes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Can't believe tomorrow is the day!!!!!   
Look at my ticker!!!!!
I am just a little excited! 
I won't be in touch while I am there but when I get back I will post pictures.  Hopefully I will see Lodgeloafer although it doesn't seem like anyone else has had any luck.  The first thing I plan to do is buy my snowglobe!!
Any last words of advice for someone who hasn't been to the Lodge in 11 years?

As the daughter of a Vietnam Vet who came home I want to thank all vets and wish everyone a great Memorial Day!  Hope the sun is shining where you are!


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

9 days and counting! Wahoo--think I'm more excited than my DD8--of course it is her 8th time to the world so what is there to be excited about! hahahahahahah


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Sounds like "mutual stalking" to me!!
> 
> If it helps your stalking planning any, we'll probably be at AKV next year in early July.  I'm hoping that Kidani will be fully operational at that time.
> 
> WDad....look forward to hearing more about your trip.  What's your favorite part of Concierge?  Being a non-AKV owner, it's probably a moot question but we've never stayed Concierge so I like to hear how people take advantage of it.




   
I just saw your reply today, don't know how I missed it before. 

You know, I have been considering trying a stay at AKV next summer. I think my daughter will love the pool area!


----------



## blossomz

Disney Lovin Iowin!!!  Wow!  Have a wonderful time!  I am excited for you!!

tink4ever..I agree with JimmyTammy-Definitely make the request asap.

Corinne...thanks for the pixiedust!  One of my waitlists already came through..I went from a 1 BR to a 2 BR at VWL.  Now I would like to do the same at AKV.  However..with the extra chair bed and it being only 3 days..it will be OK if it doesn't come through.  But...a little pixie dust never hurts!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Blossomz!  I'll send some pixie dust your way too!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe tomorrow is the day!!!!!
> Look at my ticker!!!!!
> I am just a little excited!
> I won't be in touch while I am there but when I get back I will post pictures.  Hopefully I will see Lodgeloafer although it doesn't seem like anyone else has had any luck.  The first thing I plan to do is buy my snowglobe!!
> Any last words of advice for someone who hasn't been to the Lodge in 11 years?
> 
> As the daughter of a Vietnam Vet who came home I want to thank all vets and wish everyone a great Memorial Day!  Hope the sun is shining where you are!



Enjoy, and thank your dad for me.
Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe tomorrow is the day!!!!!
> Look at my ticker!!!!!
> I am just a little excited!
> I won't be in touch while I am there but when I get back I will post pictures.  Hopefully I will see Lodgeloafer although it doesn't seem like anyone else has had any luck.  The first thing I plan to do is buy my snowglobe!!
> Any last words of advice for someone who hasn't been to the Lodge in 11 years?
> 
> As the daughter of a Vietnam Vet who came home I want to thank all vets and wish everyone a great Memorial Day!  Hope the sun is shining where you are!



DLI, have a wonderful time and remember lots of pics for us left behind.


----------



## tink4ever

Thank you I will call MS tomorrow!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> DLI, have a wonderful time and remember lots of pics for us left behind.



Ditto from me!
Wohoo! 

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

tink4ever said:


> I am sorry I haven't read this whole thread yet but I need to ask the other VWL dvcrs a question.  Do you ever request a room when staying there.  We are staying in a 2 bd *June 14-22 *and I would like to request a nice area because usually we are at the end of the hallway.  Could I request to be near the elevator.  Is it too late.  Thanks



We requested a room for our first ever DVC visit this past March and it worked like a charm.  We asked for a high floor, pool view, and close to the elevator.  I figured it was unlikely that they could meet all those requests, but they did and we couldn't have been more happy with our 2BR villa!  It was an added bonus being able to see the Electric Water Pageant every night from our balcony at 9:35.  So beautiful! 

My advice is to go ahead and make your requests as soon as possible.  I'm sure they will do their best to meet them.

Here is a photo of DS as he came nose-to-nose with Humphrey for the first time.  He is very excited about the prospect of heading back "home" in December.  That's my boy!  






Thanks to all the groupies for their Memorial Day posts yesterday.  What a fabulous, patriotic group.

Jill


----------



## Corinne

cheer4bison said:


> Here is a photo of DS as he came nose-to-nose with Humphrey for the first time.  He is very excited about the prospect of heading back "home" in December.  That's my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill




Oh how precious!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have terrific trips Disney Lovin Iowan and Texasprincess !!!


----------



## eliza61

It may be time to start (as if we ever stop  ) thinking about your next WDW/WL vacation if....


You heard the report on the news about the Phoenix landing on mars and your first thought was  "Hey honey, they've updated the mission to mars ride in Epcot".
After hearing reports of Black bear sightings in your area, your initial reaction is to run outside to see if you can "pat it's nose". (we've had a lot of bear cubs wandering into folks backyards in the Philly area lately)

While standing in line at the deli counter in your local supermarket, the clerk calls out next and you automatically remember to check Grannys vacation list to see who's next in line.

While sitting in the orthodontist office waiting for your 13 yo to get his new braces all you can think about is that your "adventures by disney" vacation is now officially sitting in this kids mouth.  ( I'm sorry, I know in today's economic climate where many people are struggling just to buy gas & food, I know I must sound like a whining prig but there is some thing seriously wrong when the cost of braces and the GNP of Bolivia are pretty darn close.   )
Happy Wednesday groupies and magical vacations DLI and Texas princess.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza!  Great list!  I don't know where that stuff comes from, but I like it    .

Is adventures by D postponed?   Teeth! 

My company is gone.  I am sad.  Now on to more important things....the next VWL visitors!!!

Have a wonderful vacation DLI and Texas princess! 

We here at home will be anxiously sitting by the 'puter waiting for any picture of info tidbit you can toss our way!


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> While sitting in the orthodontist office waiting for your 13 yo to get his new braces all you can think about is that your "adventures by disney" vacation is now officially sitting in this kids mouth.  ( I'm sorry, I know in today's economic climate where many people are struggling just to buy gas & food, I know I must sound like a whining prig but there is some thing seriously wrong when the cost of braces and the GNP of Bolivia are pretty darn close.   )



I'm so sorry to hear that!  

And I don't think you sound like a whining prig. But, then, our DL vacation (scheduled for less than 18 days from now!) has been canceled because of medical problems -- well, the cost thereof -- in our family.  And I'm so sad!  I just canceled the reservation this morning.  

But life goes on!  165 days until our first trip home...I hope!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> After hearing reports of Black bear sightings in your area, your initial reaction is to run outside to see if you can "pat it's nose". (we've had a lot of bear cubs wandering into folks backyards in the Philly area lately)


I know !  One was spotted this week in Perkasie area---I'm only 20 min from there  

Eliza...love your list.   And I do feel for you on the braces.  I'm the same as far as whining about vacations when I know some people in this country are really struggling.  For us, it's daughter starting college in August and that first tuition payment due in July.   Also, our central AC condenser just went.  We hit upper 80's yesterday in the Philly area and went to turn on the ac....nada ...zip !   TOday, thankfully it's cooler because we are AC-less right now.  

Which adventures by disney were you looking at ?   I would love to take the trip to Ireland one day.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the laugh Eliza!  I have to say..my DVC trips never take a backseat!  I'd rather cut out any number of other things before not going!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Eliza!  Great list!  I don't know where that stuff comes from, but I like it    .
> 
> Is adventures by D postponed?   Teeth!
> 
> 
> ::


  Yep, those little suckers are going to run $4200 bucks.    They did offer us, what the perky receptionist called " A EZ payment plan" of $375/month (easy for who?) but we decided to just take the samari sword to the gut and pay for it.



ransom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> But life goes on!  165 days until our first trip home...I hope!


Thanks Ransom, When you get to the world I'll have to have a virtual martini with you



MiaSRN62 said:


> I know !  One was spotted this week in Perkasie area---I'm only 20 min from there
> 
> Eliza...love your list.   And I do feel for you on the braces.  I'm the same as far as whining about vacations when I know some people in this country are really struggling.  For us, it's daughter starting college in August and that first tuition payment due in July.   Also, our central AC condenser just went.  We hit upper 80's yesterday in the Philly area and went to turn on the ac....nada ...zip !   TOday, thankfully it's cooler because we are AC-less right now.
> 
> Which adventures by disney were you looking at ?   I would love to take the trip to Ireland one day.



Hey mia, Isn't it wild, they have been all over the place last week.  Action news said it's because this is the time when the cubs get kicked out of the den by mama bear so they are looking for easy food.  Humm, maybe the bears are onto some thing, maybe I can try this with Rizzo.  DSIL & I want to do the Ireland trip next year, but we were going for the western dude ranch trip.



blossomz said:


> Thanks for the laugh Eliza!  I have to say..my DVC trips never take a backseat!  I'd rather cut out any number of other things before not going!!



I know Blossom, 
by August, I'll probably be picking Sid the squids brain for get rich quick schemes.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey mia, Isn't it wild, they have been all over the place last week. Action news said it's because this is the time when the cubs get kicked out of the den by mama bear so they are looking for easy food. Humm, maybe the bears are onto some thing, maybe I can try this with Rizzo. DSIL & I want to do the Ireland trip next year, but we were going for the western dude ranch trip.


It is very cool....I just hope people don't try and shoot them.   We have a pair of fox that live behind us.   Our backyard backs up to an open field and then some woods.  There is a fence around our yard, but it's still neat to see them.   My dog does not think it is so neat though  
I hope you can find a time to still do the dude ranch.  All the reviews I've read sound very positive.   Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Island Mouse

I am just finishing up my last couple days of "work" before I make the great 6,000 mile trek, so I figured I would check in with the Groupies.  We aren't staying at the Lodge, but we will be at it's cousin resort - Fort Wilderness.  We are spending 4 nights in a cabin at the Fort (first time staying there), so it should be a lot of fun.  The purpose of this trip is to meet with our wedding planner and iron out details for our wedding in October.  Of course our trip has more ADR's and EMH's scheduled than wedding related appointments, so it will no doubt be a fun trip.    Since we'll be right next door, I intend to make at least one trip over to the lodge to get my fix.  I promise to post pics when I get back.


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> I am just finishing up my last couple days of "work" before I make the great 6,000 mile trek, so I figured I would check in with the Groupies.  We aren't staying at the Lodge, but we will be at it's cousin resort - Fort Wilderness.  We are spending 4 nights in a cabin at the Fort (first time staying there), so it should be a lot of fun.  The purpose of this trip is to meet with our wedding planner and iron out details for our wedding in October.  Of course our trip has more ADR's and EMH's scheduled than wedding related appointments, so it will no doubt be a fun trip.    Since we'll be right next door, I intend to make at least one trip over to the lodge to get my fix.  I promise to post pics when I get back.



Exciting times soon!  I hope you have a great time with the plans.  I hope it is a lot of fun.  Looking forward to all the wedding details....you know how much we love that stuff. 

Eliza, I am so sad that there is no adventure this year.  But those teeth will look awesome!


----------



## blossomz

Oooh!! IslandMouse! That sounds so exciting!!


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> Exciting times soon!  I hope you have a great time with the plans.  I hope it is a lot of fun.  Looking forward to all the wedding details....you know how much we love that stuff.



Muushka,

Don't worry, I will keep you posted on details on our wedding.  It might be via PM so as not to make our Groupie thread , though.  As of now, we don't have many details planned, but of course that will change in a week.



blossomz said:


> Oooh!! IslandMouse! That sounds so exciting!!



It will be a pretty exciting trip.  It will be our first trip back since we were engaged 18 months ago. (yes 18 months since our last trip  )  We are even going to meet with our wedding photographer and have engagement photos taken at the Poly and AKL.  I can't wait.  Our flight leaves here Saturday and we land at MCO on Sunday AM.


----------



## 50 years Too!

ransom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> And I don't think you sound like a whining prig. But, then, our DL vacation (scheduled for less than 18 days from now!) has been canceled because of medical problems -- well, the cost thereof -- in our family.  And I'm so sad!  I just canceled the reservation this morning.
> 
> But life goes on!  165 days until our first trip home...I hope!



Oh no! 
Say it isn't so.  I'm sorry but I guess waiting will make it even more special when you do get to go.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Island Mouse said:


> I am just finishing up my last couple days of "work" before I make the great 6,000 mile trek, so I figured I would check in with the Groupies.  We aren't staying at the Lodge, but we will be at it's cousin resort - Fort Wilderness.  We are spending 4 nights in a cabin at the Fort (first time staying there), so it should be a lot of fun.  The purpose of this trip is to meet with our wedding planner and iron out details for our wedding in October.  Of course our trip has more ADR's and EMH's scheduled than wedding related appointments, so it will no doubt be a fun trip.    Since we'll be right next door, I intend to make at least one trip over to the lodge to get my fix.  I promise to post pics when I get back.



Yeah! 
Double fun:  planning the wedding and being at WDW.
I'm sure all the groupies won't mind hearing about the plans.  Please post.

Deb


----------



## loribell

Well if it makes any of you feel better we are going to have to postpone our trip too. I will be calling asap to see if we can get in anywhere for Christmas break. My son tore a tendon and is going to have surgery. We decided it would be best to postpone the trip so he can enjoy it too. I guess I better redo the tickers.


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Well if it makes any of you feel better we are going to have to postpone our trip too. I will be calling asap to see if we can get in anywhere for Christmas break. My son tore a tendon and is going to have surgery. We decided it would be best to postpone the trip so he can enjoy it too. I guess I better redo the tickers.



I am so sorry to hear this.  By any chance is it his Achilles tendon?  I hope you can get in for Christmas, otherwise, join us in January!  

Groupie question?  IM brings up an important point, about this thread being off topic with personal things.  Does anyone think that we get too personal on this thread?  I honestly thought we did a great job of being (mostly) on topic.  Does anyone think we don't stay on topic enough to make others not feel welcome?  I hope not!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Loribell....so sorry to hear you have to cancel----gosh....you were so close !  Good luck with your son's surgery.  

Island Mouse---have a fantastic stay at Ft Wilderness ---I've always wanted to stay there.   But 4 days does not sound like long enough considering you are coming from so far !  And please post pics.  

Muushka.  It's a tough question about being OT.   I think alot of the regulars really get to know eachother and sharing personal plans/experiences is just natural.   I feel we're all pretty good about addressing questions and sharing TR's about the WL/VWL.


----------



## blossomz

Sorry Loribell!!!

Muushka..I don't know..I think it makes our little VWL group feel a little closer and I kind of like having these virtual friendships and knowing about all of my buddies!  Isn't that part of why the Lodge is so cherished by all of us?  I think anyone that comes along and finds us is always given a big welcome and they seem to stick around!  So I say..that's what makes us groupies! 

Besides..we always come back around to conversation about our Lodge!


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> But, then, our DL vacation (scheduled for less than 18 days from now!) has been canceled because of medical problems -- well, the cost thereof -- in our family.  And I'm so sad!  I just canceled the reservation this morning.



Oh, I know how disappointed you must be to have to cancel this.  Sorry to hear about it, but it sounds like you've got your priorities right and your November trip is in the countdown mode now!  



			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Well if it makes any of you feel better we are going to have to postpone our trip too. I will be calling asap to see if we can get in anywhere for Christmas break. My son tore a tendon and is going to have surgery. We decided it would be best to postpone the trip so he can enjoy it too. I guess I better redo the tickers.



Oh, Lori...more bad news for a Groupie family!    Let me know when your cancellation is official...I'll leave your July trip on the board until I have the sad duty of deleting it.  Hope your son recovers quickly.


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse said:


> I am just finishing up my last couple days of "work" before I make the great 6,000 mile trek, so I figured I would check in with the Groupies.  We aren't staying at the Lodge, but we will be at it's cousin resort - Fort Wilderness.



Island Mouse....have a great, safe journey and enjoy your time with the cousins at FW.  A trip to WDW to plan your wedding?  Sounds very cool.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Sorry Loribell!!!
> 
> Muushka..I don't know..I think it makes our little VWL group feel a little closer and I kind of like having these virtual friendships and knowing about all of my buddies!  Isn't that part of why the Lodge is so cherished by all of us?  I think anyone that comes along and finds us is always given a big welcome and they seem to stick around!  So I say..that's what makes us groupies!
> 
> Besides..we always come back around to conversation about our Lodge!



I agree.  That is what I thought also.  And most importantly, we are not exclusive.  We love new Groupies!  The more the merrier!  As long as people feel comfy posting here, that is the most important thing, right?   And as you mentioned, the conversation always comes back to VWL.


----------



## loribell

Thanks everyone.

Muushka he has a torn bicep tendon. It is a baseball injury. We have to get the surgery done so he can rehab in time for next season. He will be a junior and can not miss it. 

Granny, unfortunately it is definite. You can go ahead and remove it. I will post when I make new ressies.

Now in my opinion the family talk is what makes this thread so great.


----------



## DaveH

I lurk more than anything. I think you guys do just fine with the other stuff. It seems to get back to WL/VWL by but it is like or not like the lodge. I think that stuff makes this group more friendly. I have a last minute trip starting on the 5th for the weekend. Not at our lodge but it is WDW.


----------



## Island Mouse

MiaSRN62 said:


> Island Mouse---have a fantastic stay at Ft Wilderness ---I've always wanted to stay there.   But 4 days does not sound like long enough considering you are coming from so far !  And please post pics.



Thank you.  4 days is definitely too short to spend at WDW, but we are also stopping in CA for 4 days on the way back to attend a wedding.  I have to save my vacation days for October, so unfortunately 4 days is all we get at WDW.  But the trip will be long enough to serve its original purpose anyways.



Granny said:


> Island Mouse....have a great, safe journey and enjoy your time with the cousins at FW.  A trip to WDW to plan your wedding?  Sounds very cool.



Thanks Granny!! 



Muushka said:


> Groupie question?  IM brings up an important point, about this thread being off topic with personal things.  Does anyone think that we get too personal on this thread?  I honestly thought we did a great job of being (mostly) on topic.  Does anyone think we don't stay on topic enough to make others not feel welcome?  I hope not!



Muushka, I don't think this thread is really off topic very much.  And as others have said, it always eventually ends up back at the lodge anyways.  I just mentioned it because I would hate to be the guy that drives the groupies away by posting pointless, boring drivel about getting married at WDW  .  I do intend to do a trip report on this short trip, but it will be over on the wedding board where it will hopefully be of some use to other couples who are planning their Disney weddings.  I will post a link here as well once I get it started so all of the Groupies (and lurkers) can follow along if they are interested.  But I will post Lodge related pics and other useful Groupie stuff here directly for the rest of the group.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Groupie question?  IM brings up an important point, about this thread being off topic with personal things.  Does anyone think that we get too personal on this thread?  I honestly thought we did a great job of being (mostly) on topic.  Does anyone think we don't stay on topic enough to make others not feel welcome?  I hope not!



I actually think it's the opposite (makes us more welcoming) and a pretty natural progression.  We all share 2 very basic things.  1.  A love of wdw  and 2.  A love of wilderness lodge.  that lends itself to an overall comfort level and basic familarity.  The personal stuff is simply the "next step" if you would in sharing other similarities.  (Bad weather blues, love of travel, kids driving you crazy, lifes misfortune etc, etc)  I think these things make us more welcoming due to the fact all of us can relate in some fashion, I also think it makes us more friendly.  Muush, you've hung out on other threads with me.  It can get downright vicious on the resort boards and we've never ever had that here.  I think it's like the lodge itself, very welcoming, personal and friendly.

It can also be the usually my life is like an episode of "I Love Lucy" and my theory is if I have to go crazy might as well let my friends have a laugh.


----------



## GILL-WDW

We are just 22 days away from our 1st trip to VWL...  We have stayed at the lodge  twice before we became DVC members.  I hope it gives us the same experience.


----------



## cheer4bison

GILL-WDW said:


> We are just 22 days away from our 1st trip to VWL...  We have stayed at the lodge  twice before we became DVC members.  I hope it gives us the same experience.




I think you'll find VWL just wonderful!!  If you love the lodge, then VWL will feel just like "home" to you.  It's nice to have all the magnificence of the lodge plus the quiet and beauty of VWL as a welcoming retreat.  Please post the details of your trip when you return.  We'd love to hear what you thought of your first DVC stay at VWL.


----------



## cheer4bison

I second the motion that you include many details from your upcoming wedding planning trip!!  So glad that you plan to post a link to your trip report.  Would love to hear what options are available for folks who wish to have a wedding or reception right there at the WL.  Don't go out of your way to gather such information if it does not suit your situation, but if you happen to stumble across it, by all means share!   That certainly counts as on topic!

Best wishes to you and the future Mrs. Island Mouse!


----------



## Granny

GILL-WDW said:


> We are just 22 days away from our 1st trip to VWL...  We have stayed at the lodge  twice before we became DVC members.  I hope it gives us the same experience.



I think VWL delivers the WL experience....and MORE!  You still have access to all the public areas of WL and it is an easy, pleasant stroll to the lobby, main pool or restaurants.  In fact, I often take the longer route to the boat dock through the lobby just to soak in the ambience some more!  Of course, since we normally go in the summer it also provides a few more minutes of A/C...but I'd still go through that lobby given any chance!

After you soak in the WL lobby/restaurant/amenities it's awesome to head to "our villas" knowing we will be in wonderful rooms.  We always get a 1BR or larger so the DVC experience allows us to lounge in the villa with plenty of elbow room.

VWL is the best of both worlds.  With our friends on the WL Resort board, we share the passion for WL/VWL.  And with our friends on these DVC boards, we share the love of what DVC means to our vacations.

I think they summed it up nicely in the song from Tarzan..."Two Worlds...One Family".


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I think they summed it up nicely in the song from Tarzan..."Two Worlds...One Family".


----------



## Granny

I got so carried away by my Tarzan analogy that I looked up the words to the song.  Do these parts seem particularly appropriate for any other Groupies?

_A paradise untouched by man
Within this world blessed with love
A simple life, they live in peace
_

_Beneath the shelter of the trees
Only love can enter here
A simple life, they live in peace
_

_Raise your head up
Lift high the load
Take strength from those that need you
Build high the walls
Build strong the beams
A new life is waiting
But danger's no stranger here
_

_Somewhere something is calling for you
Two worlds, one family
Trust your heart
Let fate decide
To guide these lives we see_​


Okay, there's no danger at VWL but other than that the words seem quite appropriate.  Especially the part of how Groupies seem intent on living in peace and not joining in resort bashing threads or making snarky comments all over these boards.  We enjoy our beloved VWL and are quite content if others enjoy other resorts.  

We've never had the feeling that we had to justify our connection to VWL, nor try to "convert" others.  We often recommend other resorts if location or other amenities are more important to a poster.  We don't get angry (well maybe a little at the FW pool hoppers   ) .

I think we tend to stay on topic pretty well, and our common connection goes beyond a timeshare in central Florida.  I agree it's natural that we'll vent from time to time, or seek moral support, but in general its all within the confines of our common interest in this little patch of ground in the Happiest Place on Earth.  

So come on out to the Trout Lodge bar, pull up a stool and join me with a nice cold adult beverage.   

Later on we'll go strolling the paths of the resort looking for animal tracks on the paths.


----------



## Muushka

I hope your son's surgery is a breeze for him.  And you!

Can you imagine, Island Mouse will leave home on Saturday and not arrive until Sunday!  
Now that is true Disney love.  And I complain about hitting the traffic in Orlando!  Shame on me  .


----------



## Muushka

This board has been busy in the past 12 hours!  I didn't realize that there was another page after Lori's son's ruptured tendon!



DaveH said:


> I lurk more than anything. I think you guys do just fine with the other stuff. It seems to get back to WL/VWL by but it is like or not like the lodge. I think that stuff makes this group more friendly. I have a last minute trip starting on the 5th for the weekend. Not at our lodge but it is WDW.



Well that is encouraging, thanks Dave.  And don't be a stranger (AKA lurker), not that there is anything wrong with that  .



GILL-WDW said:


> We are just 22 days away from our 1st trip to VWL...  We have stayed at the lodge  twice before we became DVC members.  I hope it gives us the same experience.



First VWL visit.  Be still my heart.  I hope it is everything you dreamed of.  And if, by chance, you have the burning desire to grab a Moosie Siggy, we would be proud to have another enlistee.  



Granny said:


> I got so carried away by my Tarzan analogy that I looked up the words to the song.  Do these parts seem particularly appropriate for any other Groupies?
> 
> _A paradise untouched by man
> Within this world blessed with love
> A simple life, they live in peace
> _
> 
> _Beneath the shelter of the trees
> Only love can enter here
> A simple life, they live in peace
> _
> 
> _Raise your head up
> Lift high the load
> Take strength from those that need you
> Build high the walls
> Build strong the beams
> A new life is waiting
> But danger's no stranger here
> _
> 
> _Somewhere something is calling for you
> Two worlds, one family
> Trust your heart
> Let fate decide
> To guide these lives we see_​
> 
> 
> Okay, there's no danger at VWL but other than that the words seem quite appropriate.  Especially the part of how Groupies seem intent on living in peace and not joining in resort bashing threads or making snarky comments all over these boards.  We enjoy our beloved VWL and are quite content if others enjoy other resorts.
> 
> We've never had the feeling that we had to justify our connection to VWL, nor try to "convert" others.  We often recommend other resorts if location or other amenities are more important to a poster.  We don't get angry (well maybe a little at the FW pool hoppers   ) .
> 
> I think we tend to stay on topic pretty well, and our common connection goes beyond a timeshare in central Florida.  I agree it's natural that we'll vent from time to time, or seek moral support, but in general its all within the confines of our common interest in this little patch of ground in the Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> So come on out to the Trout Lodge bar, pull up a stool and join me with a nice cold adult beverage.
> 
> Later on we'll go strolling the paths of the resort looking for animal tracks on the paths.



Granny.  I think I have a tear in my eye.  That is beautiful.    
Sniff sniff........


----------



## Muushka

Granny, my imagination just took an great ride.  I was thinking 'what if Disney did add danger to VWL'??

At night, when you walk around, you see 2 green lit up eyes off in the woods.   And the low rumble of tiger growls.

You walk from VWL to WL for your morning coffee, when all of a sudden a T-Rex jumps out at you from behind the Welcome Home Mickey Mouse topiary! 

You get in the beautiful elevators at VWL.  The doors close and the Twilight Zone music starts playing and the elevator plunges 5 floors!

When you check in, they have the Haunted Mansion type person at the desk.  

The valet attendant is the guy from Ferris Bueller's Day off!

Now, the music from Psycho.....  Shower anyone??


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Groupie question?  IM brings up an important point, about this thread being off topic with personal things.  Does anyone think that we get too personal on this thread?  I honestly thought we did a great job of being (mostly) on topic.  Does anyone think we don't stay on topic enough to make others not feel welcome?  I hope not!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka.  It's a tough question about being OT.   I think alot of the regulars really get to know eachother and sharing personal plans/experiences is just natural.   I feel we're all pretty good about addressing questions and sharing TR's about the WL/VWL.





blossomz said:


> Muushka..I don't know..I think it makes our little VWL group feel a little closer and I kind of like having these virtual friendships and knowing about all of my buddies!  Isn't that part of why the Lodge is so cherished by all of us?  I think anyone that comes along and finds us is always given a big welcome and they seem to stick around!  So I say..that's what makes us groupies!
> 
> Besides..we always come back around to conversation about our Lodge!



I know that I can stray from the Lodge talk a little but I don't have any stories of my own to offer YET! Only 238 more days until I get to create my own.

So sorry to hear about the cancellations Loribell and ransom. Hope all works out for you both.

IM. Sounds like a wonderful short trip. Enjoy and please share


----------



## Muushka

I hope everyone knows that I don't think we get too personal!

It is just that cruise meet thread that got me to thinking and hoping that we are not putting any newcomers off with our personal talk!  For example, when I said my friend left I wanted to say that we have been good friends for the past 34 years! And that her daughter calls me Auntie Barbara and considers me her aunt and she is my niece!  

But I didn't want to bore everyone with those details!!! 

I guess as long as the letters VWL are in the post, I am good.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka. That was quite the ride. Loved it.

Granny. That was quite the analogy.Hope you don't mind if I have an iced tea instead.


----------



## perdidobay

Hi all! 

Just posting to show off my sig...hope you like it. I've got to make them a little bigger. Can I use the groupie moose too?


----------



## mickeymorse

A GREAT BIG WELCOME from us groupies. I see you already brought your chairs to sit awhile. Please feel free to grab a moosie siggie and join in the fun.


----------



## Muushka

> I know that I can stray from the Lodge talk a little but I don't have any stories of my own to offer YET! Only 238 more days until I get to create my own.



Make something up!  That's what we do!!


----------



## perdidobay

Thanks! Now just how do I grab that moose...by the antlers or by the tail? 

Really, I've got to see if this dummy can figure it out!


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> Thanks Ransom, When you get to the world I'll have to have a virtual martini with you



Sounds great.  The first round's on me.  (Don't worry, I have plenty of virtual dollars).




50 years Too! said:


> Oh no!
> Say it isn't so.  I'm sorry but I guess waiting will make it even more special when you do get to go.
> 
> Deb



Yup! Instead of going back after 20 years, we'll be going back after 22...hopefully.  I just want to ride the Matterhorn one more time, and see the original Pirates and Tiki Room one more time.

But maybe they'll have some or all of the DCA update done by the time we get there, too.  Then DW can experience the flying saucer ride for the first time since she was there as a little girl. 




Granny said:


> Oh, I know how disappointed you must be to have to cancel this.  Sorry to hear about it, but it sounds like you've got your priorities right and your November trip is in the countdown mode now!



Priorities?

1) Keep family healthy, happy, and safe.
2) Everything else.

Only problem is, the "happy" part requires regular doses of Disney.  So we're watching Disney videos every Saturday and Sunday night, just to keep the DTs from starting.  

Thank you for the kind words.  It's great to be a groupie!


----------



## ransom

On the subject of whether this thread feels exclusionary or cliqueish, I agree with Eliza. Although I'm not a frequent participant, and only came to the party last year, I've never felt unwelcome or not a part of the group.  And I've never seen anyone not be welcomed heartily.  And the infrequent side discussions touching on our private, non-Disney lives lends our group some cohesion that we wouldn't otherwise have.

As long as the main topic remains VWL/WDW, I don't see a problem.


----------



## mickeymorse

perdidobay said:


> Thanks! Now just how do I grab that moose...by the antlers or by the tail?
> 
> Really, I've got to see if this dummy can figure it out!



 

Just right click on the groupie image and copy the address line. Paste with insert image icon.

Rob


----------



## Muushka

perdidobay said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just posting to show off my sig...hope you like it. I've got to make them a little bigger. Can I use the groupie moose too?



Looks great!  Love the rocking chair pic.  You can take (or I like to use the term 'steal') anything you want!  Maria is the best one to look out for, she has awesome graphics.

Ransom, I had to go back to read what I missed about your trip being canceled.  I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> Granny, my imagination just took an great ride.  I was thinking 'what if Disney did add danger to VWL'??
> 
> At night, when you walk around, you see 2 green lit up eyes off in the woods.   And the low rumble of tiger growls.
> 
> You walk from VWL to WL for your morning coffee, when all of a sudden a T-Rex jumps out at you from behind the Welcome Home Mickey Mouse topiary!
> 
> You get in the beautiful elevators at VWL.  The doors close and the Twilight Zone music starts playing and the elevator plunges 5 floors!
> 
> When you check in, they have the Haunted Mansion type person at the desk.
> 
> The valet attendant is the guy from Ferris Bueller's Day off!
> 
> Now, the music from Psycho.....  Shower anyone??




  Y'all make me smile and laugh! No other thread does that for me- even if I am lurking I never feel left out of the friendliest thread going! Even if we all have differences on everything else, if we love the VWL and WL there is a brotherhood/sisterhood thing going on with us!


----------



## Dodie

Hi guys! I'm just chiming in to say, as someone who just purchased VWL a month ago and joined your little group "on the spot," I've felt totally welcomed!  I may not post very often on the thread, but it's not because of the personal nature of the chat.  

I think I'm going to shoot for becoming a "regular"!  That means I expect everyone to holler *Dodie!* [e.g., *Norm!* on _Cheers_] everytime I show up from now on! 

Now, to the important information:  3 months and 12 days until our next trip to VWL (our first as DVC members)!


----------



## Muushka

*Dodie!!*

Loud enough?? 

Grab that rocking chair and get comfy.  And visit often, even if it is about nothing.  Happy planning!


----------



## eliza61

Dodie said:


> I think I'm going to shoot for becoming a "regular"!  That means I expect everyone to holler *Dodie!* [e.g., *Norm!* on _Cheers_] everytime I show up from now on!
> 
> Now, to the important information:  3 months and 12 days until our next trip to VWL (our first as DVC members)!




Oooh a groupie with a cheer.   

DODIE!!


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Granny. That was quite the analogy.Hope you don't mind if I have an iced tea instead.


Iced Tea is perfectly acceptable.  Feel free to use my 8 year old WL refillable mug!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Iced Tea is perfectly acceptable.  Feel free to use my 8 year old WL refillable mug!!



I get to use one of the collectables.  Thanks Granny.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome perdidobay!!

And,,,,DODIE!


----------



## Island Mouse

cheer4bison said:


> I second the motion that you include many details from your upcoming wedding planning trip!!  So glad that you plan to post a link to your trip report.  Would love to hear what options are available for folks who wish to have a wedding or reception right there at the WL.  Don't go out of your way to gather such information if it does not suit your situation, but if you happen to stumble across it, by all means share!   That certainly counts as on topic!
> 
> Best wishes to you and the future Mrs. Island Mouse!



Thank you.  And they do offer the WL as a wedding ceremony location, but they can only allow 10 people at that particular location.  It's on the Sunrise Terrace (not sure where exactly that is at the lodge).  So anyone wanting to have a really small wedding or vow renewal ceremony at the WL can.  Unfortunately for us our wedding party alone exceeds that 10 person max, so we opted for Epcot instead. 




Muushka said:


> Can you imagine, Island Mouse will leave home on Saturday and not arrive until Sunday!
> Now that is true Disney love.  And I complain about hitting the traffic in Orlando!  Shame on me  .



I know, it's a long trip.  But at least the long part goes by the fastest.  (The trip to Disney always seems exponentially faster than the trip home from Disney).  The total travel time is just over 12 hours, but then you add the 6-hour time difference and the next thing you know, Saturday night is gone and its already Sunday morning.  We land at 7:30am, but in Hawaii it will only be 1:30am.  The real challenge will be trying to make it all the way through EMH's at MK Sunday night (EMH until 2am!!).



mickeymorse said:


> IM. Sounds like a wonderful short trip. Enjoy and please share



Thank you, and I will.  One more day of "work" to go!!  

and....
*
DODIE!!!*


----------



## DaveH

IM that sounds like a long day.  I would suggest if possible, a nap around 5PM. Have a great trip.

Next Thursday I will be at WDW. SSR 1BR Thursday, OKW Studio Friday and Saturday and OKW 1 BR Sunday. Talk about living out of the suitcase. Couldn't get a studio the whole time and too cheap for a 1BR the whole time. I am looking forward to Toy Story Mania and might do Star Wars weekend. If I have time I will pass by the Lodge. Staying at VWL starting Nov 30th, on wait list for Nov 23 to 30Th.

BTW my mugs are from 2001 our first trip home. Then we got the smaller ones later.


----------



## MiaSRN62

to both :

perdidobay and DODIE !


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Dave, that is a lot of moving around, but you won't be in one place long enough to get it dirty!! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> to both :
> 
> perdidobay and DODIE !



Maria, once again, great pictures


----------



## Muushka

Oops, almost forgot, *DODIE!!*


----------



## keliblue

*YOOOOOOOOOOO... DODIE !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dodie

Thanks for all of the shout-outs guys!!!!  _Sometimes you wanna go... where everybody knows your name..._



That picture of Rocky is a little scary though! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We're expecting some strong storms tonight - but the rest of the weekend doesn't look bad.


----------



## Muushka

Keli, that is just nasty.  Funny, but nasty.


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Thanks for all of the shout-outs guys!!!!  _Sometimes you wanna go... where everybody knows your name..._
> 
> 
> 
> That picture of Rocky is a little scary though!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We're expecting some strong storms tonight - but the rest of the weekend doesn't look bad.



Oh great.  Yesterday I hummed the Tarzan song all day, today it will be Cheers  .

Yes, everyone have a great weekend. And........
*
DODIE!!*


----------



## mickeymorse

*DODIE*


----------



## jimmytammy

I have been not so frequent on the DIS lately, and BAM(like Emeril) all of a sudden I am reading 5 pages to catch up!

Muushka

I think it is great that we can share our personal side here.  Most emails and internet stuff tend to lean towards the impersonal, disconnected relationship.  That isnt the case here.  And I like it.  We always come back to the OT, and as many have said, we all have that same connection, our love for VWL and WDW.

Relationships and connectivity are great, and these have all remained positive on this thread.


----------



## jimmytammy

http://www.wftv.com/news/16410890/detail.html

Thought yall might enjoy this.  Found it on the Rumors and News Forum.
They mentioned that they thought the bear was confused and lost. 

My thinking, if anyone is going towards "Home" soon, maybe stop by Universal, pick him up and carry him back to familar territory . 

Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Corinne

ransom said:


> On the subject of whether this thread feels exclusionary or cliqueish, I agree with Eliza. Although I'm not a frequent participant, and only came to the party last year, I've never felt unwelcome or not a part of the group.  And I've never seen anyone not be welcomed heartily.  And the infrequent side discussions touching on our private, non-Disney lives lends our group some cohesion that we wouldn't otherwise have.
> 
> As long as the main topic remains VWL/WDW, I don't see a problem.



My sentiments exactly!  You guys rock!   

I am so freakin' excited to be staying at the Lodge again, and at the VWL for the very first time.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> I got so carried away by my Tarzan analogy that I looked up the words to the song.  Do these parts seem particularly appropriate for any other Groupies?
> 
> _A paradise untouched by man
> Within this world blessed with love
> A simple life, they live in peace
> _
> 
> _Beneath the shelter of the trees
> Only love can enter here
> A simple life, they live in peace
> _
> 
> _Raise your head up
> Lift high the load
> Take strength from those that need you
> Build high the walls
> Build strong the beams
> A new life is waiting
> But danger's no stranger here
> _
> 
> _Somewhere something is calling for you
> Two worlds, one family
> Trust your heart
> Let fate decide
> To guide these lives we see_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I think we tend to stay on topic pretty well, and our common connection goes beyond a timeshare in central Florida.  I agree it's natural that we'll vent from time to time, or seek moral support, but in general its all within the confines of our common interest in this little patch of ground in the Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> So come on out to the Trout Lodge bar, pull up a stool and join me with a nice cold adult beverage.
> 
> Later on we'll go strolling the paths of the resort looking for animal tracks on the paths.



Wow...I've been away a long time....good sentiments!  We're in Michigan, we're guests at a wedding.  Before we left home, DH says,  "Well, our NEXT trip is....."  Well, we're on the cusp of celebrating a special day...looking forward to seeing some groupies when we're there in a few weeks.

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I have been not so frequent on the DIS lately, and BAM(like Emeril) all of a sudden I am reading 5 pages to catch up!
> 
> Muushka
> 
> I think it is great that we can share our personal side here.  Most emails and internet stuff tend to lean towards the impersonal, disconnected relationship.  That isnt the case here.  And I like it.  We always come back to the OT, and as many have said, we all have that same connection, our love for VWL and WDW.
> 
> Relationships and connectivity are great, and these have all remained positive on this thread.



Thanks JT.  Looks like everyone is comfy with our personal side.  Hopefully if a lurker was not, they would say so!  I think everyone on this board does a great job of making this thread as non-exclusive as possible. 

PS I just joined another thread (it is political, which we have wisely stayed away from here!).  Anywhoo, I was welcomed by 8 different people and almost feel at home there after only 3 days.  It is funny how some threads can make you feel like you belong, when everyone knows your name.  Makes me want to shout....OK , I will........

*DODIE!!!*


----------



## 50 years Too!

jimmytammy said:


> I have been not so frequent on the DIS lately, and BAM(like Emeril) all of a sudden I am reading 5 pages to catch up!
> 
> Muushka
> 
> I think it is great that we can share our personal side here.  Most emails and internet stuff tend to lean towards the impersonal, disconnected relationship.  That isnt the case here.  And I like it.  We always come back to the OT, and as many have said, we all have that same connection, our love for VWL and WDW.
> 
> Relationships and connectivity are great, and these have all remained positive on this thread.



Nice thoughts, Jimmytammy!

*DODIE 

Deb

*


----------



## Muushka

Great non-DCL price cruise alert!!!

I am trying to talk my husband into switching our Magic cruise for this great deal.  Celebrity has a brand new ship coming out a few weeks early.  The Solstice, one beautiful ship.  The prices are great: Looking at 2 people in balcony:

Nov. 30, 2008 sailing: $1,538 ($1,832 with all taxes and fees)

Dec. 7, 2008 sailing: $1,598 

Aquaclass is $1998 for 2!  What a great deal this is.

The cabins are a little smaller than DCL (194 compared to 216), but Celebrity is a great cruise line to sail on.  It sails from FLL.

Dang!  This is the first year we are not doing Disney in Dec!  We would be so on this!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

Muushka said:


> Great non-DCL price cruise alert!!!


 
I couldn't get my wife back on a cruise right now even if it was free! I'm hoping to get her to try DCL again before the 50% off coupons DCL gave us expire in 2010.


----------



## MiaSRN62

wow Muushka....fantastic rates.  I'm assuming 7 night cruises ?  Do u know what the ports are ?   Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> wow Muushka....fantastic rates.  I'm assuming 7 night cruises ?  Do u know what the ports are ?   Thanks for the head's up.



You assumed correctly, 7 nights.  Ports are San Juan (we went there last year, beautiful old city), St. Marteen and St Kitts.



DVC Mike said:


> I couldn't get my wife back on a cruise right now even if it was free! I'm hoping to get her to try DCL again before the 50% off coupons DCL gave us expire in 2010.



At these prices, chances are the ARE cheaper than DCL with your 50% off!


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> http://www.wftv.com/news/16410890/detail.html
> 
> Thought yall might enjoy this.  Found it on the Rumors and News Forum.
> They mentioned that they thought the bear was confused and lost.
> 
> My thinking, if anyone is going towards "Home" soon, maybe stop by Universal, pick him up and carry him back to familar territory .
> 
> Anyone up for the challenge?



Now that just makes me giggle!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Monday Morning Groupies.

I couldn't believe how far down we had gotten. Just totally unacceptable. Only 233 more days for my trip to our beloved lodge. Sunny and 81 today. Unfortunately I have to work. Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Rob


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the rescue Rob.  I am glad you finally have some nice weather!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

DODIE!


Oh yeah, VWL! (want to stay "on topic")


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey groupies,

Sorry I have been away so long but the spring/summer starts up my other addiction (traveling softball) and it keeps me away from the DIS. That plus every time I come on here now that we have annual passes I am trying to sneak in another trip. The wife is getting a little fed up..lol. I have a 3 night trip in July on the drawing board and she isn't happy with the idea of Disney in July with the heat.

Granny could you add my first trip home to VWL 2/15/09 - 2/20/09? Thanks.

Hope everything is going well with the groupies. I have a lot of pages to read so I can catch up.

* DODIE!!*


----------



## eliza61

Generally I cruise the resort boards also but lately there has been some serious anti dvc post.  Did some one here steal the pixie dust or give Donald a wedgie?  Last week some one all but said dvc'ers don't deserve to have money 'cause it's apparent that we don't know what to do with it  (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but not by much) and this week some one wants to know why previous owners no longer love the contracts?

What's up?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Generally I cruise the resort boards also but lately there has been some serious anti dvc post.  *Did some one here steal the pixie dust or give Donald a wedgie? *   Last week some one all but said dvc'ers don't deserve to have money 'cause it's apparent that we don't know what to do with it  (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but not by much) and this week some one wants to know why previous owners no longer love the contracts?
> 
> What's up?



I guess I must have missed those posts.  I don't usually frequent the resort board though.  
I am a budget-board kind of gal!  Oh, and cruise board too.
Speaking of cruising, we booked that Solstice class ship for Dec '09.  I just love planning vacations!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey groupies,
> 
> Sorry I have been away so long but the spring/summer starts up my other addiction (traveling softball) and it keeps me away from the DIS. That plus every time I come on here now that we have annual passes I am trying to sneak in another trip. The wife is getting a little fed up..lol. I have a 3 night trip in July on the drawing board and she isn't happy with the idea of Disney in July with the heat.
> 
> Granny could you add my first trip home to VWL 2/15/09 - 2/20/09? Thanks.
> 
> Hope everything is going well with the groupies. I have a lot of pages to read so I can catch up.



Welcome back!  We missed you.
Didn't you read the *DODIE!! *notice??


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Generally I cruise the resort boards also but lately there has been some serious anti dvc post.  Did some one here steal the pixie dust or give Donald a wedgie?  Last week some one all but said dvc'ers don't deserve to have money 'cause it's apparent that we don't know what to do with it  (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but not by much) and this week some one wants to know why previous owners no longer love the contracts?
> 
> What's up?



Ummm, jealousy???


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Granny could you add my first trip home to VWL 2/15/09 - 2/20/09? Thanks.



Welcome back to the thread!  And your trip is on the Official Groupies trip list!


----------



## Dodie

Speaking of cruises and cruising - are any of the other VWL groupies going on the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise? (We're doing it OOP, and had scheduled it before we bought DVC.)

And yes, I am a little  at all of the shout-outs, even though it was originally my idea..


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Granny said:


> ... And your trip is on the Official Groupies trip list!


Whoops... I didn't know there was an official trip list.
Guess I better register...

We will be at VWL October 18th - 23rd, and POSSIBLY December 4th - 8th.  

MG


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Well I am back one day and already have another last minute trip planned. I told you I am an addict. Didn't get lucky enough to snag a room at our Lodge but I'll be at SSR June 30 through July 4 for a last minute surprise B-Day trip for my son.

DODIE!


----------



## Corinne

DisneyNutzy said:


> Well I am back one day and already have another last minute trip planned. I told you I am an addict. Didn't get lucky enough to snag a room at our Lodge but I'll be at SSR June 30 through July 4 for a last minute surprise B-Day trip for my son.



When is your son's b-day?  We will be celebrating our son's18th birthday on July 4th. We were splitting our stay at SSR/VWL, but out waitlist came through (lucky for everyone here, the incessant whining could have gotten REAL ugly!!)


----------



## blossomz

I just love hearing about everyone's trips!  


Muushka..Not only do I love planning vacations..particularly Disney...and I am a nut about it!  I love all my spreadsheets and ADR!!  I am busy now convincing everyone in our 8 person group going in 18 days...that we need to do some different things..

Spa treatments, the DVC welcome home Wednesday party, the Fireworks Wagon Ride at the Fort!  I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Speaking of cruises and cruising - are any of the other VWL groupies going on the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise? (We're doing it OOP, and had scheduled it before we bought DVC.)
> 
> And yes, I am a little  at all of the shout-outs, even though it was originally my idea..



We love the opportunity to shout!  
Nope, we are not doing the podcast cruise.  We already 
have one planned for Sept.  When is it (not that we can go)?



Maistre Gracey said:


> Whoops... I didn't know there was an official trip list.
> Guess I better register...
> 
> We will be at VWL October 18th - 23rd, and POSSIBLY December 4th - 8th.
> 
> MG



See what happens when you wander so far from home?? 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Well I am back one day and already have another last minute trip planned. I told you I am an addict. Didn't get lucky enough to snag a room at our Lodge but I'll be at SSR June 30 through July 4 for a last minute surprise B-Day trip for my son.
> 
> DODIE!


Great!  We stayed at SSR last year and it was a very nice resort.  Not VWL, but a very nice resort.

DODIE!


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Granny could you add my first trip home to VWL 2/15/09 - 2/20/09? Thanks.
> 
> Hope everything is going well with the groupies. I have a lot of pages to read so I can catch up.
> 
> * DODIE!!*



Looks like I'm no longer the last trip Home booked.



eliza61 said:


> Generally I cruise the resort boards also but lately there has been some serious anti dvc post.  Did some one here steal the pixie dust or give Donald a wedgie?  Last week some one all but said dvc'ers don't deserve to have money 'cause it's apparent that we don't know what to do with it  (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but not by much) and this week some one wants to know why previous owners no longer love the contracts?
> 
> What's up?


Like loribell said, jealousy! Nothing like that with this happy family.



Muushka said:


> Thanks for the rescue Rob.  I am glad you finally have some nice weather!



Thanks Barb. The kids are enjoying the pool finally.

*DODIE*


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I just love hearing about everyone's trips!
> 
> 
> Muushka..Not only do I love planning vacations..particularly Disney...and I am a nut about it!  I love all my spreadsheets and ADR!!  I am busy now convincing everyone in our 8 person group going in 18 days...that we need to do some different things..
> 
> Spa treatments, the DVC welcome home Wednesday party, the Fireworks Wagon Ride at the Fort!  I cannot wait!!!



Sounds like it will be a lot of fun.  Are you all staying in the same resort?


----------



## blossomz

We are all arriving at VWL..half of us the 21st and half of us the 22nd! I have a 2 BR with my 2 bruisin' boys (18 and 20..yes..they know EVERYTHING!)  and the we move over to AKV for 3 days!  I have ADR's for the Wave at CR, Yak and Yeti, and Tutto Italia and some of our other faves...I'm hoping everyone agrees to the schedule so we can try the new restaurants!  We're also booked at Flying Fish..never tried there..  One day I'm going to have to do a solo trip so I can do just what I want!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Corinne said:


> When is your son's b-day?  We will be celebrating our son's18th birthday on July 4th. We were splitting our stay at SSR/VWL, but out waitlist came through (lucky for everyone here, the incessant whining could have gotten REAL ugly!!)



Our little one is turning 8 on July 3rd. Still qualifies as a child by disney standards...lol



Muushka said:


> Great!  We stayed at SSR last year and it was a very nice resort.  Not VWL, but a very nice resort.
> 
> 
> 
> We have also stayed at SSR and really enjoyed it. If my wife had given me the thumbs up earlier in the day we could have had AKV - value and saved some valuable VWL points..lol. It was gone by the time I called MS back.
> 
> 
> 
> mickeymorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm no longer the last trip Home booked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mickeymorse,
> Glad I could help and make your trip seem closer...lol.  I have to wait a long time to finally get to the VWL but the wait will be softened by the knowledge of 3 more trips to Disney before the February VWL trip. We plan on wearing out our annual passes. At least this way when we get to the Lodge we will be sick of the parks and can actually enjoy the lodge.
> 
> 
> Oh...almost forgot ..DODIE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> Generally I cruise the resort boards also but lately there has been some serious anti dvc post.  Did some one here steal the pixie dust or give Donald a wedgie?  Last week some one all but said dvc'ers don't deserve to have money 'cause it's apparent that we don't know what to do with it  (ok maybe I'm exaggerating a little but not by much) and this week some one wants to know why previous owners no longer love the contracts?
> 
> What's up?



Does anyone listen to Lou Mongello's podcast?  He did one on DVC with one of the managers and asked all of the usual questions that people might ask before choosing to purchase.  The fall out after that show was unbelievable!  People were sooo angry...they kept saying that you really don't get the perks they say you do, it was just a big ad for Disney, that you don't get your money's worth... 

I say...either you get it ..or you don't!! If you don't...Don't rain on my parade just because you don't get it!  It was the best decision I ever made!


----------



## DaveH

I heard the Lou Mongello's podcast. The manager was from QA and he left out allot of important info out! I wanted to hit the manager!!! My trip Thursday is now SSR studio for the whole trip. No more double move for 4 nights. 

*Dodie*


----------



## DaveH

Good morning all.


----------



## Granny

Maistre Gracey said:


> Whoops... I didn't know there was an official trip list.
> Guess I better register...
> 
> We will be at VWL October 18th - 23rd, and POSSIBLY December 4th - 8th.
> 
> MG



Well, the list is only official simply because it's the only one!  

I've put your October trip on the list.  If the December trip gets confirmed I'll add that too...just let us know.  




			
				DaveH said:
			
		

> Good morning all.



Hey Dave....you're next up to bat for the Groupies heading to WDW.  Only a couple more days to go!!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> When is your son's b-day?  We will be celebrating our son's18th birthday on July 4th. We were splitting our stay at SSR/VWL, but out waitlist came through (lucky for everyone here, the incessant whining could have gotten REAL ugly!!)



Corinne...I just checked and noticed that I somehow don't have your trip dates on the Groupies trip list!!  

If you can provide the dates I'll be happy to update the list.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Good morning everyone!

Daydreaming of VWL....


----------



## eliza61

DaveH said:


> Good morning all.



Hey Dave,
Repeat after me,  I will take lots of pictures for my groupie friends, I will take lots of pictures for my groupie friends....  repeat.

Have a awesome trip.

E


----------



## DaveH

eliza61 said:


> Hey Dave,
> Repeat after me,  I will take lots of pictures for my groupie friends, I will take lots of pictures for my groupie friends....  repeat.
> 
> Have a awesome trip.
> 
> E



I always take lots of pictures. Getting to the lodge is harder. LOL My DW is at the world now with a friend and an almost 7 year old boy. It is their first trip and having a blast. They are at AKV now and go to BCV on Thursday and I am staying at SSR Thursday to Monday. I got my ressies changed to one resort yesterday in a studio for the whole trip so no more 2 moves in 4 days.  I am solo Saturday and Sunday. It is also Star Wars weekend and we did it in 2001. I plan on trying it some. The Magic Kingdom is open late and I plan on doing that too. Hopefully I can get by the lodge for a bit on Saturday or Sunday for a break. Time will tell. I will have the laptop and the free internet makes it nicer. Before I tried to pay every other day by using it part of each day. I have a 7am flight on Thursday and scheduled to arrive at MCO at 9am. So hopefully in the parks by 10:30 or 11am. The heat is what I am not looking forward to. I am so needing this break. All packed except for shaving stuff.


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> Nope, we are not doing the podcast cruise.  We already have one planned for Sept.  When is it (not that we can go)?



The Podcast Cruise is 5/10/2009.  According to Pete and the Podcast Crew, DISers already have over 100 cabins on the sailing booked!  Some DISers have "gone public" on this thread - while others are being coy about their attendance. It's going to be a great time!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1683088

Hopefully, we're going to bookend the cruise with two stays at VWL. (I'm waiting anxiously until the 11 month point so I can book these!)


----------



## Muushka

Hey Dave.  Want to do a fun thing?  My husband is a huge Star Wars fan and we got him to go to the toy store in Downtown Disney and create his own sword.  It is $20, and has lots of bells and whistles.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## keliblue

We just booked a Sept. trip  Vero Beach & POR Sept 4-13   couldn't get into VWL   ohhhhhhh well, we will be there at Xmas


----------



## Muushka

We LOVE *Dixie Landings* .  Next to VWL/WL, this is our favorite resort.  Can I assume you have stayed there before??


----------



## 50 years Too!

Vacation season seems to be in full swing!
Have fun all of you going soon.

*Muushka *congrats on booking that cruise.  We'll want to hear all about it.
I have a first DVC cruise booked Oct 09; thinking I should have taken advantage of this one instead.

*Blossomz*, really anxious to hear about your family gathering.  Hope it goes smoothly and is all you hope it will be.

*Dodie* Podcast cruise should be very informative and interesting.  And a great excuse to stay twice at VWL!

One more day until I can book my sister/sister-in-law stay at VWL for May.
Then I'll be at the bottom of that list. 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for  the cruise congrats.  Today, we put the hard cold cash down on a cabin.  We chose the "AquaSpa" cabin!  This is the one that only allows 2 adults in it.  The one that has it's own private relaxation deck!  The one that has it's own special dining room (adults only, of course, with lots of tables for 2)!  There probably won't be any kiddos in the halls either!!

I guess you could call me a Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde for cruises and children.  This year, Disney Magic, next year, Celebrity in an area that has no children!  Don't get me wrong, I do love kids and I can appreciate them, but sometimes I just want quiet.  And this cruise is still more than $1,000 less than DCL!

Which leads me to the next point.  Is anyone interested in an official Groupie Meet for 2009?  We will be there on Dec 6 thru Dec 13 (Sun thru Fri or Sat).  How fun would that be?????


----------



## blossomz

Our 3 family trips are always so much fun.  We qualify for a grand gathering..and we've done almost all of them.  (Just not the breakfast at Tony's) but we always register so we can get the magical gathering shirt that is offered!  We are always "Simba's Pride" and we just add the year to the end!  So this year we are Simba's Pride 2008!  It makes for great memories, photos, and comments!


----------



## danielle782001

Can anyone tell me what the VWL lookd like for the holidays?  we have stayed in the main building in December and it was so beautiful... we are staying in the villlas for our mid-November trip and we were hoping the villas will be decorated as well...

 Share pics if you have them...Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Our 3 family trips are always so much fun.  We qualify for a grand gathering..and we've done almost all of them.  (Just not the breakfast at Tony's) but we always register so we can get the magical gathering shirt that is offered!  We are always "Simba's Pride" and we just add the year to the end!  So this year we are Simba's Pride 2008!  It makes for great memories, photos, and comments!



Awwww.  I wish we were going to be there to look for Simba's Pride family!  Sounds like fun.... 



danielle782001 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the VWL lookd like for the holidays?  we have stayed in the main building in December and it was so beautiful... we are staying in the villlas for our mid-November trip and we were hoping the villas will be decorated as well...
> 
> Share pics if you have them...Thanks!



I have a great picture of the tree in their lobby (a very nice one at that!).  Got to go dig.....

PS Not sure when the Christmas decorations go up.  When exactly are you going?


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Corinne...I just checked and noticed that I somehow don't have your trip dates on the Groupies trip list!!
> 
> If you can provide the dates I'll be happy to update the list.



Thanks, Granny!  July 3-8th our "last-minute" trip is also one of the shortest we have ever taken. We were actually going to take this year off (what a RIDICULOUS notion!) so I guess I won't complain ....too much


----------



## Corinne

DisneyNutzy said:


> Our little one is turning 8 on July 3rd. Still qualifies as a child by disney standards...lol]
> 
> Awww!  It won't be long until he is an ADULT! hehe!
> 
> I was certain our son would be born on the 3rd (which is my father's birthday), but no, he wanted fireworks on his birthday every year!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dave....have a great stay at SSR !  Hope you can drop-in and visit the Lodge !

Blossomz....the Simba's Pride sounds fun.  Looking forward to hearing about it upon your return.  

danielle...sorry, I only have holiday pics of the main Lodge.  Hoping Muushka can find hers.   

Muushska....congrats on booking the Celebrity cruise---the AquaSpa room sounds really awesome.   Are they photos online anywhere ?  
I wish I was going in Dec....I'd love to have a groupie meet.....but alas, with older kids in school now, we have to pretty much go during the summer.


----------



## MiaSRN62

keliblue said:


> *YOOOOOOOOOOO... DODIE !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cracked me up Keliblue !!!  

Oh yeah.......DODIE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Maria, at this point all they have is artist's rendering.  After November there should be lots.  
Some day we will meet....


----------



## 50 years Too!

The Aquaspa room sounds like heaven!
I also got a email blurb about the early sailing dates for the new ship.
Maybe its a sign?  Why not take a  DVC cruise on October 31 and turn around and take another November 30th?  

Oh wait, the husband convincing issue. 

Any suggestions for stating my case?

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

I imagine we will be at the Lodge in Dec 09 around that same time.  We would love to have a meet!


----------



## danielle782001

PS Not sure when the Christmas decorations go up.  When exactly are you going?[/QUOTE]

We are going November 15th-22nd....I know that most resorts and parks are all done decorating for the start of the MVMCP, which is the 10th this year.


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> The Aquaspa room sounds like heaven!
> I also got a email blurb about the early sailing dates for the new ship.
> Maybe its a sign?  Why not take a  DVC cruise on October 31 and turn around and take another November 30th?
> 
> Oh wait, the husband convincing issue.
> 
> Any suggestions for stating my case?
> 
> Deb



Ahhh, that would be wonderful.  For the record, we aren't doing the DVC cruise.  Too rich for my blood! 
Nope, Sept 27th is a double dip.  Probably better!  And longer and cheaper!!!

As far as stating your case, come with us on the Celebrity cruise.  VWL first, then cruise.  Sounds great, doesn't it!!



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> I imagine we will be at the Lodge in Dec 09 around that same time.  We would love to have a meet!



WooHoo  Then it's official!  I can't wait. 



danielle782001 said:


> PS Not sure when the Christmas decorations go up.  When exactly are you going?



We are going November 15th-22nd....I know that most resorts and parks are all done decorating for the start of the MVMCP, which is the 10th this year.[/QUOTE]

Wow, they start those earlier and earlier, which is good.  So many more people can see them.  It will be fun!!


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> We just booked a Sept. trip  Vero Beach & POR Sept 4-13   couldn't get into VWL   ohhhhhhh well, we will be there at Xmas



I'm kind of surprised you couldn't get VWL in early September.  Did you waitlist there?  I thought that might be one of the few times of the year that one could book within a few months...I guess not.  

In any event, I've added your trip to the Groupies trip list!


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> Thanks, Granny!  July 3-8th our "last-minute" trip is also one of the shortest we have ever taken. We were actually going to take this year off (what a RIDICULOUS notion!) so I guess I won't complain ....too much



Your trip is "in the books" on page 1.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Everyone!
Thought I'd drop in to say Hi  
We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?



The welcome mat is always out! 

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?


 
Yahooooooo another groupie   Let me know how long it takes to get points, I am thinking of adding on too and would like to do it before Sept so I can get 07 pts..


----------



## blossomz

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?



WELCOME!  WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?


*
Another Groupie!  Hot Diggity Dog!!*

Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy and visit often!  But we are a very demanding group.  We have to have ALL the details of vacations including plans up to and trip reports during.  Oh, and photos.  Lots and lots of photos!


----------



## DiznyDi

Many thanks for the warm welcome! 
Love the moosie and am proud to have him in my sig.

Our use year is December. Surprisingly there are actually points available now. I had expected we would be waitlisted, but that is not the case. Our guide is checking on some additional information for us. I expect this will be official by the end of the week.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DisnyDi*  Welcome!
  Smart lady convincing husband to avoid stress! 

*Granny*  My April 30-May 4 VWL trip is now officially booked.  Please add me.  

Well groupies, I am off on a redeye tonight to visit some friends in Savannah.
I've never gone and am quite excited to see this city. 
 Except for the "glistening I'll be experiencing, it should be fun.  We are also squeezing a night in at Hilton Head.  
I'll check back in when I return.

Still pondering that Celebrity Cruise Muushka.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?



Any one who has such a great husband is definitely a groupie.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Your trip is "in the books" on page 1.



Hey, thanks again, Granny.   I see a lot of people are going in December!  VWL is really is the best place to be during that time!  We were lucky enough to stay at the WL several years ago during the holidays.......once the boys got older we could not take them out of school with sports and school, but soon enough we will be able to go during that time again (kinda bittersweet, really).


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Many thanks for the warm welcome!
> Love the moosie and am proud to have him in my sig.
> 
> Our use year is December. Surprisingly there are actually points available now. I had expected we would be waitlisted, but that is not the case. Our guide is checking on some additional information for us. I expect this will be official by the end of the week.



He looks awesome on you!!  I just knew he would!  He is soooo happy!







50 years Too! said:


> *DisnyDi*  Welcome!
> Smart lady convincing husband to avoid stress!
> 
> *Granny*  My April 30-May 4 VWL trip is now officially booked.  Please add me.
> 
> Well groupies, I am off on a redeye tonight to visit some friends in Savannah.
> I've never gone and am quite excited to see this city.
> Except for the "glistening I'll be experiencing, it should be fun.  We are also squeezing a night in at Hilton Head.
> I'll check back in when I return.
> 
> Still pondering that Celebrity Cruise Muushka.
> 
> Deb



How fun would that be!  PM me if you want all the gory details ($)!  Have fun in Savannah.


----------



## Dodie

Hey. Regarding December 2009 - I know we're planning to try to do our first Christmas season visit to our new "home" then too.  Tentative dates would be *December 9-13 *(we're Wednesday through Sunday type travelers for WDW - short trips mean more trips)!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Hey. Regarding December 2009 - I know we're planning to try to do our first Christmas season visit to our new "home" then too.  Tentative dates would be *December 9-13 *(we're Wednesday through Sunday type travelers for WDW - short trips mean more trips)!



Cool.  Add one more to the guest list.  JT, Muush and

*DODIE!!!*


----------



## ransom

G'mornin'!  

Stinky old United Airlines cancelled our flight back for this November and rescheduled us on a much earlier flight.  That meant our last day would essentially involve getting up, packing, and leaving the Lodge instead of enjoying a few more hours of being in the World.

So I called United and asked what our options were, and it turns out we were able to switch to the same (early) flight the next day for a very small charge!  So I jumped on that, then called MS and asked if I could extend our stay one day, and the answer was "Yes!" No wait list necessary.  

So we're now scheduled to be at VWL from November 9th through the 22nd.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Welcome to the groupies DiznyDi!! 

For you fellow groupies that have stayed at SSR can you recommend an area I should request for my upcoming trip? 


Oh yeah......DODIE!!


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> G'mornin'!
> 
> Stinky old United Airlines cancelled our flight back for this November and rescheduled us on a much earlier flight.  That meant our last day would essentially involve getting up, packing, and leaving the Lodge instead of enjoying a few more hours of being in the World.
> 
> So I called United and asked what our options were, and it turns out we were able to switch to the same (early) flight the next day for a very small charge!  So I jumped on that, then called MS and asked if I could extend our stay one day, and the answer was "Yes!" No wait list necessary.
> 
> So we're now scheduled to be at VWL from November 9th through the 22nd.



Wow, nice long stay. I'm glad it all worked out for you. 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Welcome to the groupies DiznyDi!!
> 
> For you fellow groupies that have stayed at SSR can you recommend an area I should request for my upcoming trip?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah......DODIE!!



We have only stayed there once.  And it was near the food area and main pool (sorry, I don't remember the name).  It was so convenient.  I actually felt guilty because we had a car and were so close to everything. But not guilty enough to ask to be moved!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

DisneyNutzy- Evertime we have stayed we have asked for upper floor DTD view and we have gotten Congress Park everytime. It is too bad they stopped the nightly fireworks at Pleasure Island because that was a beautiful sight from the living room (albeit for such a short while).
We really enjoy the view and the short walk to DTD- on the other hand it is not close to SSR "action" if you plan to use the main pool, the spa, Artists Palette, etc. 
and don't have a car.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well here we are back after a wonderful trip.  It just went way to fast!  MIL and my aunt loved the Lodge.  They were really impressed by how nice everyone was.  Every CM who walked by us said hello.  Our room was really nice and clean and we had a nice view of the woods.  DD14's music workshop and concert went really well.  She really enjoyed it.  The people at WDW helped us so much with getting her to be able to meet up with her group.  It was a challenge with them staying offsite but it went well with the help we got.  We had a good lunch at Roaring Forks and everyone really enjoyed our breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  Our waitress was awesome!!!  We really liked BCV too.  We had lots of good meals, loved being on the dining plan.  And really enjoyed the parks as much as you can when it is really hot!  I took lots of pictures and will post them on the photo thread as soon as I can get my DD to help me do that!  My outdoor pictures turned out great, but my indoor ones are a bit fuzzy.  That's what happens when you are learning to use a new camera I guess.  
The last 24 hours of the trip were hard knowing it will be quite sometime till we get there again.  Probably 2 years till we can afford it again.   Guess I'll just have to rely on my fellow groupies to get me through with your trips!!!


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like you had a magical trip Disney Loving Iowan!   Will await the photos!


----------



## DiznyDi

> Welcome to the groupies DiznyDi!!
> 
> For you fellow groupies that have stayed at SSR can you recommend an area I should request for my upcoming trip?



Thanks for the welcome! 
We have stayed at SSR on several occasions. Our preferred location is as OP suggested; Congress Park. You're within a 5 minute walk of DTD. Our next would be the Grandstand section - the newest part of the resort with a great themed pool. This is also the first bus stop. If you have smaller children, then the Springs is the section closest to the main pool and carriage house and is probably preferable. There are usually movies shown at the main pool several nights a week.


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> For you fellow groupies that have stayed at SSR can you recommend an area I should request for my upcoming trip?



I tend to really like the area about 1 1/2 miles northwest of the main lobby.  It's called the VWL section !


----------



## CRSNDSNY

ransom said:


> G'mornin'!
> 
> Stinky old United Airlines cancelled our flight back for this November and rescheduled us on a much earlier flight. That meant our last day would essentially involve getting up, packing, and leaving the Lodge instead of enjoying a few more hours of being in the World.
> 
> So I called United and asked what our options were, and it turns out we were able to switch to the same (early) flight the next day for a very small charge! So I jumped on that, then called MS and asked if I could extend our stay one day, and the answer was "Yes!" No wait list necessary.
> 
> So we're now scheduled to be at VWL from November 9th through the 22nd.


WoW! That's turned out PERFECTLY! WTG!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

50 years Too! said:


> The Aquaspa room sounds like heaven!
> I also got a email blurb about the early sailing dates for the new ship.
> Maybe its a sign? Why not take a DVC cruise on October 31 and turn around and take another November 30th?
> Deb


Are you talking about the new DCL ships?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I tend to really like the area about 1 1/2 miles northwest of the main lobby. It's called the VWL section !



   
*Too funny Granny !  I love that section too !*



*DiznyDi !*









> So I called United and asked what our options were, and it turns out we were able to switch to the same (early) flight the next day for a very small charge! So I jumped on that, then called MS and asked if I could extend our stay one day, and the answer was "Yes!" No wait list necessary.


*PERFECT ransom ! *





> Well here we are back after a wonderful trip. It just went way to fast! MIL and my aunt loved the Lodge. They were really impressed by how nice everyone was.


*Disney Lovin Iowan.....so glad u all had a good trip !!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I tend to really like the area about 1 1/2 miles northwest of the main lobby.  It's called the VWL section !



Me thinks so too 

DiznyDi

We are just ribbin' you a bit.  We like the Congress Park area also.  Great view of DTD, especially at night.

And BTW, WELCOME to the groupies!


----------



## ransom

Good morning, Groupies!

Thank you for all the congrats.  I knew this was the one place I could come where folks would really appreciate what it means to have one more day at our beloved Lodge!  

Now that we have the extra day, though, DW and I are dithering about what to do with it. Maybe take the Wonders of the Lodge tour?  Spend another day at AK? Do some serious park hopping?

But I'm not complaining.  It's a good problem to have, and it's fun tossing ideas back and forth.  Knowing us, we'll probably idly toy with various ideas for a month or more.  Heck, the last idea DW tossed out last night was to just wait until we're there, and then see what we want to do.  Since we're both planners, that'd certainly be a different approach!

Anyway, I didn't want to take up a lot of time. I really just wanted to say, "Have a great weekend, Groupies!"


----------



## cheer4bison

DODIE!!!



Dodie said:


> Hey. Regarding December 2009 - I know we're planning to try to do our first Christmas season visit to our new "home" then too.  Tentative dates would be *December 9-13 *(we're Wednesday through Sunday type travelers for WDW - short trips mean more trips)!



Hey Dodie,

We will be doing the trip you have planned for next year (Dec. 9-13) this year!!  We are going Dec. 10th through 14th.  We'd love to stay longer but I'm sure I'd be fired.    We promise to tell you all about it when we return.  If it's as magical as we hope it will be (being at our beloved lodge with all the Christmas decorations ), maybe we'll join you, JT, and Muushka for the '09 mini-groupies meet! 

Jill


----------



## Dodie

cheer4bison said:


> Hey Dodie,
> 
> We will be doing the trip you have planned for next year (Dec. 9-13) this year!!  We are going Dec. 10th through 14th.  We'd love to stay longer but I'm sure I'd be fired.    We promise to tell you all about it when we return.  If it's as magical as we hope it will be (being at our beloved lodge with all the Christmas decorations ), maybe we'll join you, JT, and Muushka for the '09 mini-groupies meet!
> 
> Jill



That's great to hear!!!!! Please do keep me posted and let me know how it is.  It will be a long time until December 2009!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Tarheel Tink said:


> DisneyNutzy- Evertime we have stayed we have asked for upper floor DTD view and we have gotten Congress Park everytime. It is too bad they stopped the nightly fireworks at Pleasure Island because that was a beautiful sight from the living room (albeit for such a short while).
> We really enjoy the view and the short walk to DTD- on the other hand it is not close to SSR "action" if you plan to use the main pool, the spa, Artists Palette, etc.
> and don't have a car.







Muushka said:


> Wow, nice long stay. I'm glad it all worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> We have only stayed there once.  And it was near the food area and main pool (sorry, I don't remember the name).  It was so convenient.  I actually felt guilty because we had a car and were so close to everything. But not guilty enough to ask to be moved!





DiznyDi said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> We have stayed at SSR on several occasions. Our preferred location is as OP suggested; Congress Park. You're within a 5 minute walk of DTD. Our next would be the Grandstand section - the newest part of the resort with a great themed pool. This is also the first bus stop. If you have smaller children, then the Springs is the section closest to the main pool and carriage house and is probably preferable. There are usually movies shown at the main pool several nights a week.



Thanks for all the tips. We are doing magical express and have a car reserved at the Dolphin to pick up our first day but not sure we will need it. I'll show these tips to the boss..uh, I mean wife, and see what she thinks.



Granny said:


> I tend to really like the area about 1 1/2 miles northwest of the main lobby.  It's called the VWL section !


 Granny, how do you think MS will react if I put in that request  ? I might have to try it.

Almost forgot ... DODIE!!


----------



## Muushka

CRSNDSNY said:


> Are you talking about the new DCL ships?



No, the new Solstice ship by Celebrity.  But can you imagine if DCL had a whole section of the ship for 2 adults only??  I think that would be a fantastic idea.  I hope they do that!



cheer4bison said:


> DODIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dodie,
> 
> We will be doing the trip you have planned for next year (Dec. 9-13) this year!!  We are going Dec. 10th through 14th.  We'd love to stay longer but I'm sure I'd be fired.    We promise to tell you all about it when we return.  If it's as magical as we hope it will be (being at our beloved lodge with all the Christmas decorations ), maybe we'll join you, JT, and Muushka for the '09 mini-groupies meet!
> 
> Jill



I'll bet we see you in Dec '09! 



ransom said:


> Good morning, Groupies!
> 
> Thank you for all the congrats.  I knew this was the one place I could come where folks would really appreciate what it means to have one more day at our beloved Lodge!
> 
> Now that we have the extra day, though, DW and I are dithering about what to do with it. Maybe take the Wonders of the Lodge tour?  Spend another day at AK? Do some serious park hopping?
> 
> But I'm not complaining.  It's a good problem to have, and it's fun tossing ideas back and forth.  Knowing us, we'll probably idly toy with various ideas for a month or more.  Heck, the last idea DW tossed out last night was to just wait until we're there, and then see what we want to do.  Since we're both planners, that'd certainly be a different approach!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to take up a lot of time. I really just wanted to say, "Have a great weekend, Groupies!"



You have a great weekend too!  And we sure do understand  the excitement of an extra Lodge day!  We enjoy the planning almost as much as the actual vacation!

Oh yeah............*DODIE!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I really just wanted to say, "Have a great weekend, Groupies!"



*Thanks ransom !  
We're expecting a big heat wave here in Philly.  Sat/Sun/Mon and into Tues and Wed will be in the 90's with high humidity.  They have issued a heat warning advisory because the heat index will be 100-105  
So anyone in my neck-of-the-woods.....try and stay cool !  I could really imagine myself this weekend on the shores of Bay Lake under the big pines * :


----------



## Muushka

Your neck of the woods??  We have been 97+ for a few days now and expect it to be 100 this weekend.  

Bay Lake, take me away!!!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Weekend groupies,

Here is a new incentive for all of us who swear we are going to lose that last 10 lbs.  Introducing Derrier-Air airlines.  I'm not making this up.

http://flyderrie-air.com/#mission

weigh less, pay less.   

Hey Maria & Muushka,
We'll have to pretend we're in Florida.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We did hit 90 degrees today here in Ohio... We're just a bit over 2 weeks away from our VWL stay!  Exactly 2 weeks from now, some of us will begin our celebration at AKV! 

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

IT'S OFFICIAL
We are now proud owners at VWL.  
No more stress trying to make reservations at the 7 month mark for us!  
We plan to be there Dec. '09  

WOW - What a way to start the week-end!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL
> We are now proud owners at VWL.
> No more stress trying to make reservations at the 7 month mark for us!
> We plan to be there Dec. '09
> 
> WOW - What a way to start the week-end!



Congrats!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DiznyDi said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL
> We are now proud owners at VWL.
> No more stress trying to make reservations at the 7 month mark for us!
> We plan to be there Dec. '09
> 
> WOW - What a way to start the week-end!



Congrats DiznyDi!! I am hoping to convince the wife to spend our holidays at the lodge in 09 too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Your neck of the woods?? We have been 97+ for a few days now and expect it to be 100 this weekend.



Stay cool Muushka !!!
You have to understand though....a heat wave when it's not even officially summer is extremely unusual for the PA.  I know u all in NC are usually warmer than us.   On our news, they said the last time we got this hot this early was in 1995 !  That's 13 years ago.   *I just had the heat on like 2.5 weeks ago !   *
I do hope all the Groupies can envision themselves at the Lodge......maybe at the pool....on the beach......relaxing on their balcony looking out at the pines......ahhhh......makes me feel cooler just thinking of this.   

On a side note.  I was at a Hallmark store today getting some cards.  They have some really cute lodge/wilderness gifts.  They had a moose and bear salt and pepper shaker, some hanging windchimes that had a "WL theme" and other items.  Really cute stuff for those that decorate rooms in their home with the Lodge theme.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL
> We are now proud owners at VWL.
> No more stress trying to make reservations at the 7 month mark for us!
> We plan to be there Dec. '09
> 
> WOW - What a way to start the week-end!



It is a GREAT way to start the weekend!!  And another person added to the Dec '09 list!! 
 The moose wanted to join in......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MiaSRN62 said:


> Stay cool Muushka !!!
> You have to understand though....a heat wave when it's not even officially summer is extremely unusual for the PA.  I know u all in NC are usually warmer than us.   On our news, they said the last time we got this hot this early was in 1995 !  That's 13 years ago.   *I just had the heat on like 2.5 weeks ago !   *
> I do hope all the Groupies can envision themselves at the Lodge......maybe at the pool....on the beach......relaxing on their balcony looking out at the pines......ahhhh......makes me feel cooler just thinking of this.
> 
> On a side note.  I was at a Hallmark store today getting some cards.  They have some really cute lodge/wilderness gifts.  They had a moose and bear salt and pepper shaker, some hanging windchimes that had a "WL theme" and other items.  Really cute stuff for those that decorate rooms in their home with the Lodge theme.



Sorry, Maria. I do have sympathy.  I guess I don't handle the heat as well as I used to...so sad.  Grumpy me!!  I struggle with being from FL and being from RI! 

On a lighter side, now I need to get to the Hallmark store and check out the WL stuff!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Sorry, Maria. I do have sympathy. I guess I don't handle the heat as well as I used to...so sad. Grumpy me!! I struggle with being from FL and being from RI!



Oh no prob Muushka !  I understand.   
I actually like the heat, but our central AC is broken.  We discovered this 4 days ago.   The compressor was just delivered today, so dh will be working on it all day tommorrow.   
I actually don't handle the cold very well.......we are looking into moving to FL in 4 years when my youngest finishes high school.  I don't want to take her away from her friends right now.  But I'm miserable and moody during the long cold winter.......so I can understand where you're coming from !   I told my dh, our early heat wave is just going to get us in shape for handling WDW this August !    I think it was 2006, when we went to WDW and we were staying at OKW in Aug.   It was actually hotter in Philly than in Orlando.  Even the CM's in Fulton's General Store commented on the fact that we were having a heat wave.  We landed in Orlando and it felt cooler to us---and it was early Aug !


----------



## Muushka

It's funny.  I lived in S FL for 10 years (after a long time in RI) WPB area, and it is much hotter here than it was in S FL.  Down there it never goes above 94.  Here, that would be great!

I also hate the cold weather.  32 winters will do that to you!  I just wish it could be 75 during the day, 60 at night,  year round, of course!

Where abouts in FL are you thinking about going to?


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Weekend to all my Moosie Friends!


----------



## DVC Mike

Muushka said:


> Your neck of the woods?? We have been 97+ for a few days now and expect it to be 100 this weekend.
> 
> Bay Lake, take me away!!!


 
Yes, it may reach 100 degrees here in Charlotte today and/or tomorrow.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I just wish it could be 75 during the day, 60 at night, year round, of course!
> 
> Where abouts in FL are you thinking about going to?



*Hi Muushak !  I'd like at least 80 during the day and 60 at night too.  Perfect !

All my family lives on the east coast of FL (Jacksonville, Flagler Beach and Sebastian).   This is literally all of my side of the family.  DH's family is scattered in PA, AZ and CA.   
I would love to move near my relatives, but my heart tells me they may not be with us in 4 years when we're ready to move.   They are my aunts and uncles and are in their upper 70's and 80's.  They all moved to FL from PA 15-18 years ago and love it there.   Even with the heat/humidity/hurricanes, they tell me they would never consider coming back to the cold winters of PA.   So I guess, for now, the east coast.  But I love the city of Tampa and the west coast.    Just not sure yet.   Alot will be dictated as to where dh and myself can find jobs.   I'm an RN and dh works for a big university in Phila.  So we'll most likely gravitate towards hospitals and colleges.  Luckily FL has a good amount of both.   *




> Yes, it may reach 100 degrees here in Charlotte today and/or tomorrow


*Oh Mike.....do hope all the Groupies survive this heat wave wherever they are.  We're going to be around 97 both Sat and Sun and they're saying 99 on Monday.  But the heat index will be 100-105 all weekend here in Philly.   They are telling people to go to the Jersey shore or Pocono Mtn's (both 90--120 min away from the city/burbs approx).   Unfortunately, we all can't do that.   Let's hope we all don't melt away !   Somehow it never feels too hot at the Lodge !!!!  I think the pine trees and Bay Lake help in this respect.   *


----------



## blossomz

Morning all!

Great news DizneyD!   

It is going to be miserable here in York, PA too...

Guess I'll have to spend my day indoors planning for our upcoming trip!  One can never be too planned I say!


----------



## Muushka

I hope everything works out for you Maria, as far as moving.  You are lucky that you are an RN.  In my field (medical technologist) I had to take the state of FL's own personal licensing exam, even though I had 2 other licenses.  Ugh, graduated in 1976 and had to take a registry exam in 1990!   But hopefully the state has remained kind to RN's and accepts your license.

I would love to move back to FL (and I kept my license active so I won't have to sit through that exam if I went back to work!).  But not to the area I lived. I would love to go to a woodsy area, rolling hills, not a bazillion people!


I am gazing out on Bay Lake.  It is 74 degrees.  And yes, it is a river in Egypt!  

Happy weekend Groupies!  And another warm welcome to all new Groupies.


----------



## Dodie

Groupies in the east, be careful what you wish for.  In Indiana, we had the 90 degree heat the past couple of days, but what's followed is even worse!  Depending on where you are in the area, we've had between 6 and 10 inches of rain since midnight! Even some interstates are closed!

I'm assuming this weather will be coming your way too after the heat wave.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DODIE !!!!!!

Yes....we have had some nasty weather, and been under two tornado warnings in the past 7 days.    One day this week ----think it was Wed----got tons of rain in a short time and had flash flood warnings.   When I drove home from work at 8 pm, a main road near my home was a complete small lake.   Some cars went through it.....some around it......they are predicting t-storms for Tues/Wed and my dd graduates high school on Wed.  It'll be outside on the football field.  Rain date is Thurs. 


Muushka......thanks for the info and advice.   I have not even begun looking into RN licensing in the state of FL yet.   My dream job would be to work at the Lodge !!!!


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!


I'm a special ed teacher...we too have to go through all of the different state license stuff!  I hold certificates in MD and PA.  But I'm hoping that in about 10 years I can retire and work at the Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, I can see all of us working at the Lodge.  Of course we would have to pass the special licensing exam given by Ranger Stan!  

I better go study..... 

*DODIE!!!*, stay dry....


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> DODIE !!!!!!
> 
> Yes....we have had some nasty weather, and been under two tornado warnings in the past 7 days.    One day this week ----think it was Wed----got tons of rain in a short time and had flash flood warnings.   When I drove home from work at 8 pm, a main road near my home was a complete small lake.   Some cars went through it.....some around it......they are predicting t-storms for Tues/Wed and my dd graduates high school on Wed.  It'll be outside on the football field.  Rain date is Thurs.
> 
> 
> Muushka......thanks for the info and advice.   I have not even begun looking into RN licensing in the state of FL yet.   My dream job would be to work at the Lodge !!!!





blossomz said:


> DODIE!
> 
> 
> I'm a special ed teacher...we too have to go through all of the different state license stuff!  I hold certificates in MD and PA.  But I'm hoping that in about 10 years I can retire and work at the Lodge!





Muushka said:


> Yeah, I can see all of us working at the Lodge.  Of course we would have to pass the special licensing exam given by Ranger Stan!
> 
> I better go study.....
> 
> *DODIE!!!*, stay dry....



Ok since we're all going to be working at the Lodge after retirement, we're going to have to have  special "villa" uniforms.  I'm a research chemist in RL (think CSI with nowhere near the glamarous folks on TV) so I'm going to have to think up some thing I could do.  Maybe serve really cool drink concoctions at the pool bar.

Mia, congrats on your Daughters graduation.  Sid is graduating from 8th grade. next friday.

Who knows what the weather will be up to.  I was going to head for the Jersey shore but the water temp is still in the '50's, talk about freezing your antlers off.  So I'll hang out in the air conditioner.


shout out to DODIE


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> DODIE !!!!!!
> 
> Yes....we have had some nasty weather, and been under two tornado warnings in the past 7 days.    One day this week ----think it was Wed----got tons of rain in a short time and had flash flood warnings.   When I drove home from work at 8 pm, a main road near my home was a complete small lake.   Some cars went through it.....some around it......they are predicting t-storms for Tues/Wed and my dd graduates high school on Wed.  It'll be outside on the football field.  Rain date is Thurs.



We moved to Iowa from Reading Pa. 12 years ago and when we lived in Pa i never remember having any tornado warnings.  Hope we aren't sending them to you all!

Ordered my snowglobe while at the logde and it came already!!! Way excited!

Oh and by the way...Dodie!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We moved to Iowa from Reading Pa. 12 years ago and when we lived in Pa i never remember having any tornado warnings. Hope we aren't sending them to you all!


We've actually had small tornados touch down in my general local TV viewing area in the last several years.  We only get the small F1/F2 ones....thankfully.........but even they can be bad.   I recall one----maybe 2 years ago----about 10 min down the road from me.   Picked up a person's patio table and flung it in their pool......
On another note.......
Philly today and tommorrow is warmer than several southern citiies (an excessive heat advisory has been issued for my area ) :


> Statement as of 3:47 AM EDT on June 08, 2008
> 
> 
> ... Excessive heat warning now in effect until 8 PM EDT Tuesday...
> 
> The excessive heat warning is now in effect until 8 PM EDT
> Tuesday.
> 
> A large Bermuda high will remain over the region into next week
> providing the region with hot and humid weather. Temperatures each
> day through Tuesday will be well into the 90s. These temperatures
> combined *with a humid airmass means heat index values will reach
> close to 105 each afternoon. *
> Even at night, it will remain warm with temperatures bottoming
> out in the 70s. In Center City Philadelphia, it may not get below
> 80.



Find a happy place.......find a happy place...............


----------



## Corinne

We are also feeling the heat here in MA. It is 88 degrees right now and it is only 10:00AM.  I am not complaining, like Maria, I HATE the cold! Our youngest graduates next year from HS, but I still cannot see us leaving here for good (even though I often threaten to)! The dream is to have a little place in FL so we can spend the winter there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am not complaining, like Maria



Just for the record......I hate the cold more too.   I am only saying this because our AC is broke !  My dh is outside in 105 heat index trying to put in a new compressor and burned out wiring right now.   Because he's been working on the AC for 3 days, our pool has not yet been opened either.  It is so unbearably hot in our house, that I am on the brink of booking a nearby hotel room for the kids.   Our thermostat in our house was reading 85 degrees last night.  Very hard to sleep with no AC.  




> It is 88 degrees right now and it is only 10:00AM.



When I drove home from work last night (1 am), the bank was showing it was 84 degrees.  This was 1 am.  My house was actually hotter than it was outside.  
So believe me.......I don't usually complain about the heat, but this is an unusually oppressive heat wave.  The humidity is so high everything in my house feels wet (sheets, floor, rugs).    Once my AC gets fixed and my pool is open then I say "bring on the heat" !


----------



## Muushka

Poor Maria.  That is too hot for no A/C. I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Muushka........dh is "feverishly" working on the AC now......I can only daydream about sitting on the beach at WL with a Pina Colava in hand and feeling the gentle breeze off Bay Lake.......


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I can only daydream about sitting on the beach at WL with a Pina Colava in hand and feeling the gentle breeze off Bay Lake.......




Looks like there are plenty of chairs available...enjoy!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> We've actually had small tornados touch down in my general local TV viewing area in the last several years.  We only get the small F1/F2 ones....thankfully.........but even they can be bad.   I recall one----maybe 2 years ago----about 10 min down the road from me.   Picked up a person's patio table and flung it in their pool......
> On another note.......
> Philly today and tommorrow is warmer than several southern citiies (an excessive heat advisory has been issued for my area ) :
> 
> 
> Find a happy place.......find a happy place...............



Wish we were in our happy place last night at 2:30 a.m.!  Had a tornado warning ourselves!  Not fun.  
Still have to get my pictures uploaded to the photo thread.  I'll try to do that this evening if I get the chance.  If so I'll let you know.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Okay I have posted some pictures on the WL photo thread.  I will try to post more tomorrow.  It takes forever to download them on to photobucket or I would have posted more today.
BTW we did search for Lodgeloafer but never saw him.
Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks, Granny. We needed that. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Okay I have posted some pictures on the WL photo thread.  I will try to post more tomorrow.  It takes forever to download them on to photobucket or I would have posted more today.
> BTW we did search for Lodgeloafer but never saw him.
> Hope you enjoy the pictures.



LodgeLoafer!  I forgot all about that furry critter!  Oh my.  I hope he/she is all right!

I will go check out your pics on the 'other' lodge thread.


----------



## mickeymorse

Good morning groupies. I didn't get on the computer for 3 days and had some catching up here.

Sorry to hear about your A/C Maria. Hope that hubby was able to get it going. Its been in the low 90s last three days here as well. I couldn't imagine no A/C. We had tornado watches here yesterday evening but just nasty Tstorms rolled through. Calliing for more of the same this afternoon. Hope Grannys pic helped.

DLI, i haven't been to the other thread yet but will be heading over there shortly. Can't wait to see new pics. 

Do we get to call our jobs now? If so, I want to apprentice under the expert tutelage of Ranger Stan and maybe be his assistant. I couldn't ever fill his shoes. 

Rob


----------



## ransom

Hi Groupies!

Sorry I wasn't able to get online the last couple of days.  I had the usual weekend stuff to do (cleaning, fixing, etc. the house) plus the darned weather interfered.  We were more fortunate than some of the surrounding areas, and only got about 4.5 inches of rain from Saturday P.M. to Sunday PM.  But we also got some tornado warnings.  The sirens went off, and we were told to seek shelter immediately.

So DW and I were down in the basement, under the stairway, huddled down with the Christmas ornaments and such.  We distracted ourselves by thinking of being at the Lodge when it's all decorated for Christmas the last two years, and wondering whether my parents will get to see it that way this year in November.  

I didn't get to sleep until 1 AM last night because of all the commotion, so I'm just about zonked out today.  Hoping to get to sleep early tonight...


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't able to get online the last couple of days.  I had the usual weekend stuff to do (cleaning, fixing, etc. the house) plus the darned weather interfered.  We were more fortunate than some of the surrounding areas, and only got about 4.5 inches of rain from Saturday P.M. to Sunday PM.  But we also got some tornado warnings.  The sirens went off, and we were told to seek shelter immediately.
> 
> So DW and I were down in the basement, under the stairway, huddled down with the Christmas ornaments and such.  We distracted ourselves by thinking of being at the Lodge when it's all decorated for Christmas the last two years, and wondering whether my parents will get to see it that way this year in November.
> 
> I didn't get to sleep until 1 AM last night because of all the commotion, so I'm just about zonked out today.  Hoping to get to sleep early tonight...



Oh my Rob.  What a distressing time for you and your family.  I hope all will be well. 



mickeymorse said:


> Good morning groupies. I didn't get on the computer for 3 days and had some catching up here.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your A/C Maria. Hope that hubby was able to get it going. Its been in the low 90s last three days here as well. I couldn't imagine no A/C. We had tornado watches here yesterday evening but just nasty Tstorms rolled through. Calliing for more of the same this afternoon. Hope Grannys pic helped.
> 
> DLI, i haven't been to the other thread yet but will be heading over there shortly. Can't wait to see new pics.
> 
> Do we get to call our jobs now? If so, I want to apprentice under the expert tutelage of Ranger Stan and maybe be his assistant. I couldn't ever fill his shoes.
> 
> Rob



I've been think that I could always lend my  blood knowledge to all of us aging Groupies.
And Maria could give us nursing advice.
And Eliza could create new drinks.

I will talk about any result other than elevated cholesterol   (cholesterol conspiracy theorist here)


----------



## loribell

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Okay I have posted some pictures on the WL photo thread.  I will try to post more tomorrow.  It takes forever to download them on to photobucket or I would have posted more today.
> BTW we did search for Lodgeloafer but never saw him.
> Hope you enjoy the pictures.



Can someone please post the link to this thread. I don't seem to be able to find it this morning. I will subscribe to it this time, promise!
Never mind. I found it with a little more looking.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

loribell said:


> Can someone please post the link to this thread. I don't seem to be able to find it this morning. I will subscribe to it this time, promise!
> Never mind. I found it with a little more looking.



Sorry Loribell I should have done that right away.  I know you found it but here it is anyway.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=34


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry Loribell I should have done that right away.  I know you found it but here it is anyway.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=34



Thanks for the link!  great pictures.  more...we want more... 

See, give a Groupie an inch, and they take a mile!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all !
Another hot one with 100 degree heat index.  We have one more day of excessive heat and humidity.  School closings and early dismissals are scrolling across the bottom of the TV screen.  Dh is just now putting finishing touched on our AC !   He ran out of something yesterday and the supply house was closed on Sunday !  So when I got home last night at midnight....it was 85.   Not good sleeping weather.  

DisneyLovinIowan....so sorry about your bad weather.  I still have to check out your pictures (will go there next !).   Ransom ---I have a friend in Columbus, OH and her mom lives in a burb of Chicago.  They also spent several hours in their basement.  I heard there was a direct hit of a tornado in her area.   Terrifying.  Glad you all are safe  

Thanks for the good thoughts Rob....hoping to have AC in a couple hours.  It'll be good, because the actual temp is supposed to be 99 tommorrow with heat index of 105 again.   Sorry you're having tornado warnings and heat too.  It's insane this early in the season.  It's technically still spring !   I second the motion for your designation as Ranger Stan's apprentice Rob !  As Muushka said, I can give nursing advice---maybe resident WL Mousemedic ?

Granny ~
LOVE the photo !  I want to be there NOW !!!!!  *


----------



## Muushka

Do we have A/C yet??  (fingers crossed....)


----------



## Dillon

We just couldn't help ourselves!  After a basic contract and four (4) add-ons at SSR, we just had to anchor ourselves with a VWL vacation slot!

We enjoyed VWL so much during our last Christmas tour of WDW, that we just had to jump in! (Remember, a happy wife is a happy life! )

We probably just lucked out getting in this fabulous place during the Christmas hoildays with a seven (7) month window last time.  We didn't want to pray for another miracle, so we anchored a piece of the wilderness for ourselves with the eleven month starting gate!  *Hooah!*

Hope you all don't mind, but two more for the Hot Tub!  We are thrilled to meet you, and hope you all don't mind if we just jump right into the furver found on this thread!

Can we be groupies, too?


----------



## Muushka

Dillon said:


> We just couldn't help ourselves!  After a basic contract and four (4) add-ons at SSR, we just had to anchor ourselves with a VWL vacation slot!
> 
> We enjoyed VWL so much during our last Christmas tour of WDW, that we just had to jump in! (Remember, a happy wife is a happy life! )
> 
> We probably just lucked out getting in this fabulous place during the Christmas hoildays with a seven (7) month window last time.  We didn't want to pray for another miracle, so we anchored a piece of the wilderness for ourselves with the eleven month starting gate!  *Hooah!*
> 
> Hope you all don't mind, but two more for the Hot Tub!  We are thrilled to meet you, and hope you all don't mind if we just jump right into the furver found on this thread!
> 
> Can we be groupies, too?



Mind??  Are you kidding??  We LIVE for new Groupies! 
And you sound like the perfect candidate.

does this mean that you got your add on?? 

Please, we are all in the Jacuzzi.  We have our adult beverages.  
We are just waiting for you and the happy Mrs to join us!!

So, I guess this means Welcome Home and grab yourself a Groupie Moosie.  I'll bet he will look great on you!


----------



## Corinne

Dillon said:


> We enjoyed VWL so much during our last Christmas tour of WDW, that we just had to jump in! (Remember, a happy wife is a happy life!



Oh, good mantra!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahah


----------



## Dillon

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
I've got my moosie Groupie - he's GREAT!

Yes, we have successfully added VWL on to our master contract! 
Unfortunately it will not be my wife and I taking the first trip home. Our daughter will be using our newly purchased points for her honeymoon at the most magical place on earth! They joined us this past December. Her intended absolutely fell in love with the lodge and villas so..... He is also a home builder and was in awe of the massive construction and attention to detail.

My wife and I will spend December 2009 at the lodge. 

By the way - you have already given my wife a very warm welcome. She's DiznyDi!


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome to the groupies Dillon. Your siggie looks great. I hope to do the same with my DD for her honeymoon. I do have at least 15 yrs until then


----------



## mickeymorse

Do I hear the A/C running yet?


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Thought I'd drop in to say Hi
> We were fortunate enough to have stayed in the villas last December. It was breathtaking, peaceful and serene all at the same time. I hated the stress of booking day by day at the 7 month mark, so Dear Husband  has agreed to an add-on. I have already called our guide and have the ball rolling.  So, please, may I join the groupies?





Dillon said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> I've got my moosie Groupie - he's GREAT!
> 
> Yes, we have successfully added VWL on to our master contract!
> Unfortunately it will not be my wife and I taking the first trip home. Our daughter will be using our newly purchased points for her honeymoon at the most magical place on earth! They joined us this past December. Her intended absolutely fell in love with the lodge and villas so..... He is also a home builder and was in awe of the massive construction and attention to detail.
> 
> My wife and I will spend December 2009 at the lodge.
> 
> By the way - you have already given my wife a very warm welcome. She's DiznyDi!



Look everyone!!  Groupie spouses!!  Makes me wish my husband would join in on the fun.....I digress.....

That new Moosie looks great on you, Dillon.  And on the Mrs. too!  So glad to have you aboard  .

Say, Dec '09.  That wouldn't happen to be the week starting the 6th, would it?  Groupie meet!!


----------



## Dillon

> Say, Dec '09.  That wouldn't happen to be the week starting the 6th, would it?  Groupie meet!!


My wife would be the one to answer that one. I just go when I'm told to go ...but with ENTHUSIASM!


----------



## Muushka

Dillon said:


> My wife would be the one to answer that one. I just go when I'm told to go ...but with ENTHUSIASM!



Well let the Mrs know that there will be an official Groupie meet (well, other than the official one this year  ) next Dec 06 09


----------



## MaryJ

Dillon said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately it will not be my wife and I taking the first trip home. Our daughter will be using our newly purchased points for her honeymoon at the most magical place on earth! They joined us this past December. Her intended absolutely fell in love with the lodge and villas so..... He is also a home builder and was in awe of the massive construction and attention to detail.



Welcome Dillon!  Our DD and her DH used our points for their honeymoon back in 2004.  They stayed at BCV though.  He wanted to try out SAB.  Be sure to let MS know that your DD is there celebrating her honeymoon.  They are likely to get a few "extras" because of it.  My congratulations to them both!


----------



## eliza61

Dillon said:


> Can we be groupies, too?



Aah I love the smell of a fresh groupie in the morning.  Welcome to our little funny farm.  We are a fun loving group.
I'm still trying to visit the lodge during the holidays, my 2 sons (affectionately known here as Sid, the squid & Rizzo the rat) are still school age so unfortunately we still limited to school breaks.  "The old guy" & I have snuck off for a quickie (visit, that is) now and then.

Welcome aboard.
Post your return home dates and Granny our unofficial timekeeper _extraordinaire_ will add you to our list.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> Do I hear the A/C running yet?



I don't know MM, I may have to do a covert ninja rescue mission and kidnap our favorite Maria.  We're still hanging out in the high 90's with 80% humidity on the East Coast. 

New law:  Hot and humid in early June should require Orlando residency.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Well let the Mrs know that there will be an official Groupie meet (well, other than the official one this year  ) next Dec 06 09



Good Morning Groupies!
Our trip is tentatively planned for Dec. 3 through Dec. 12. We'll be doing a split stay beginning at VWL and ending at SSR. So, YES, we will be at the lodge Dec. 6th! Would love to become acquainted with everyone!   



MaryJ said:


> Welcome Dillon!  Our DD and her DH used our points for their honeymoon back in 2004.  They stayed at BCV though.  He wanted to try out SAB.  Be sure to let MS know that your DD is there celebrating her honeymoon.  They are likely to get a few "extras" because of it.  My congratulations to them both!




Thanks for the Welcome!  My dear husband seldom takes the time to read (or post) on the boards. He's accustomed to high-speed internet at work....  We are quite rural and have only dial-up accessible to us. Consequently he becomes quite frustrated....   
In regard to our daughter's honeymoon, I expected to let MS know at the time I made the reservation that this was a very special visit. Receiving some _Disney Magic_ would make it that much more memorable. 



eliza61 said:


> Aah I love the smell of a fresh groupie in the morning.  Welcome to our little funny farm.  We are a fun loving group.
> I'm still trying to visit the lodge during the holidays, my 2 sons (affectionately known here as Sid, the squid & Rizzo the rat) are still school age so unfortunately we still limited to school breaks.  "The old guy" & I have snuck off for a quickie (visit, that is) now and then.
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> Post your return home dates and Granny our unofficial timekeeper _extraordinaire_ will add you to our list.



I do hope you can visit during the holiday season sometime. But in the meantime, enjoy your boys. They grow up much too fast!
Our son is in the Army preparing and training to be deployed to Iraq after the first of the year. Fortunately for him, his training is taking place in Hawaii!   

Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Our trip is tentatively planned for Dec. 3 through Dec. 12. We'll be doing a split stay beginning at VWL and ending at SSR. *So, YES, we will be at the lodge Dec. 6th!* Would love to become acquainted with everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome!  My dear husband seldom takes the time to read (or post) on the boards. He's accustomed to high-speed internet at work....  We are quite rural and have only dial-up accessible to us. Consequently he becomes quite frustrated....
> In regard to our daughter's honeymoon, I expected to let MS know at the time I made the reservation that this was a very special visit. Receiving some _Disney Magic_ would make it that much more memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you can visit during the holiday season sometime. But in the meantime, enjoy your boys. They grow up much too fast!
> *Our son is in the Army preparing and training to be deployed to Iraq after the first of the year.* Fortunately for him, his training is taking place in Hawaii!
> 
> Enjoy your day, everyone!



Woohoo!  Another Groupie for the meet Dec '09!

And please, from the bottom of this very grateful Groupie's heart, know how much we appreciate your son's service to our country.  And grateful for his parents for raising such a selfless kid. 



eliza61 said:


> Aah I love the smell of a fresh groupie in the morning.  Welcome to our little funny farm.  We are a fun loving group.
> I'm still trying to visit the lodge during the holidays, my 2 sons (affectionately known here as Sid, the squid & Rizzo the rat) are still school age so unfortunately we still limited to school breaks.  "The old guy" & I have snuck off for a quickie (visit, that is) now and then.
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> Post your return home dates and Granny our unofficial timekeeper _extraordinaire_ will add you to our list.



Well sneak off for a quickie in Dec '09!  We can make this work!!  VWL at Christmas..... 
I need an actual person to attach to 'Eliza on the boards'!


----------



## Dodie

*I'm happy to announce that I have another VWL trip to add to page one.*  I just scheduled our one-night visit before the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise in a VWL studio for Saturday, May 9, 2009!

Next week I'll be calling to add a couple of days in a 1BR on the back end of that cruise - so we can edit the entry when that happens!


----------



## Muushka

You go, DODIE!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Dodie said:


> *I'm happy to announce that I have another VWL trip to add to page one.*  I just scheduled our one-night visit before the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise in a VWL studio for Saturday, May 9, 2009!
> 
> Next week I'll be calling to add a couple of days in a 1BR on the back end of that cruise - so we can edit the entry when that happens!




Ok Dodie,
Now your just showing off.    I heard about the Podcast cruise.  I'm working up the nerve to try a Disney cruise.  I grew up strickly stranded on the island of Manhattan so I've got a bit of a phobia of the high seas.  Every time I think of taking a cruise the theme song from Gilligans Island starts running through my head.     I'm just now letting my guard down on the boat from WL to the MK.


----------



## Granny

Dodie said:


> *I'm happy to announce that I have another VWL trip to add to page one.*  I just scheduled our one-night visit before the DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise in a VWL studio for Saturday, May 9, 2009!
> 
> Next week I'll be calling to add a couple of days in a 1BR on the back end of that cruise - so we can edit the entry when that happens!



DODIE!!  

You are "on the books"!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Because of work, I had to switch our trip to September. HUGE headache adn now I'm on a waitlist for VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DILLON and *



*TO OUR GROUPIE THREAD AS WELL AS TO THE DIS *


*DODIE ! * *ANOTHER TRIP ?!  AWESOME !*

*PS : for those concerned & well wishers.....we are officially in the "COOL".  Dh fixed the central air last night.  Our heat index today is 105-110 *


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Because of work, I had to switch our trip to September. HUGE headache adn now I'm on a waitlist for VWL.



*Melody ~
Good thoughts and pixie dust coming your way.  I have confidense it will come through---especially since it's Sept (a relatively slower time in WDW).  *


----------



## ransom

Glad to hear it, Mia!  Kudos to your husband.

(It's hard to imagine how we handled it in the pre-AC days, huh?)


----------



## Granny

CRSNDSNY said:


> Because of work, I had to switch our trip to September. HUGE headache adn now I'm on a waitlist for VWL.



Bummer....I've sadly removed your name from the list and will be very happy to add your new dates and location if you give them to us.  And I'll be even happier when I can switch the resort to VWL!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just posted more pictures.  Here is the link
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25603762&posted=1#post25603762
Maybe more tomorrow.  This is alot of work!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> (It's hard to imagine how we handled it in the pre-AC days, huh?)



*It really is.....and my parents told me stories of only having a wood burning stove during the winter and living in the mountain regions of PA where the winters are pretty cold and harsh.   Have no clue how they did it without centralized heat.  We sure do get accustomed to our luxuries........

Disney Lovin Iowan.....I'm really enjoying looking at all your pictures   *


----------



## Muushka

Glad you have A/C now Maria. 

Speaking of the bad old days....I grew up in Rochester NY where summers are very HOT.  Not only did we not have A/C, but my grandmother spread an ugly wives tale that you CANNOT sleep with a fan on you.  Can you believe it wasn't until I was in RI (a much cooler in summer state) and about 25 years old until I had the courage to use a fan while I slept??  Mean Grandma!!   

CRSNDSNY, I hope your wait list comes thru.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Granny said:


> Bummer....I've sadly removed your name from the list and will be very happy to add your new dates and location if you give them to us. And I'll be even happier when I can switch the resort to VWL!!


Thanks!
I'm so bummed out I cannot even tell you.
I will cross my fingers for the waitlist, though.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dillon said:


> We just couldn't help ourselves!  After a basic contract and four (4) add-ons at SSR, we just had to anchor ourselves with a VWL vacation slot!
> 
> We enjoyed VWL so much during our last Christmas tour of WDW, that we just had to jump in! (Remember, a happy wife is a happy life! )
> 
> We probably just lucked out getting in this fabulous place during the Christmas hoildays with a seven (7) month window last time.  We didn't want to pray for another miracle, so we anchored a piece of the wilderness for ourselves with the eleven month starting gate!  *Hooah!*
> 
> Hope you all don't mind, but two more for the Hot Tub!  We are thrilled to meet you, and hope you all don't mind if we just jump right into the furver found on this thread!
> 
> Can we be groupies, too?



WELCOME TO THE GROUPIES DILLON



MiaSRN62 said:


> *DILLON and *
> 
> 
> 
> *TO OUR GROUPIE THREAD AS WELL AS TO THE DIS *
> 
> 
> *DODIE ! * *ANOTHER TRIP ?!  AWESOME !*
> 
> *PS : for those concerned & well wishers.....we are officially in the "COOL".  Dh fixed the central air last night.  Our heat index today is 105-110 *



Maria, 
Happy to hear you finally with A/C. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just posted more pictures.  Here is the link
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25603762&posted=1#post25603762
> Maybe more tomorrow.  This is alot of work!!



Loving the pics DLI!


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just posted more pictures.  Here is the link
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25603762&posted=1#post25603762
> Maybe more tomorrow.  This is alot of work!!



Thanks for posting the link and for taking the time post all your pics!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks DLI, I thought your pictures were great.  I love low light level pictures (no flash!)  .  My personal favorite was the owl lamp.  I need to take me one of them next time!

It is a little cooler here today.  Hope everyone else is cooling off!  
Of course with those high temps we had, 90 feels cool!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Glad you have A/C now Maria.
> 
> Speaking of the bad old days....I grew up in Rochester NY where summers are very HOT.  Not only did we not have A/C, but my grandmother spread an ugly wives tale that you CANNOT sleep with a fan on you.  Can you believe it wasn't until I was in RI (a much cooler in summer state) and about 25 years old until I had the courage to use a fan while I slept??  Mean Grandma!!



I would love to know why!  Boy would we be in trouble.  My husband has the fan going when it is freezing out!!!

Glad everyone is enjoying the pictures.  I haven't had time to post more today.  I'll try tomorrow.  I still have to do my photopass too!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I would love to know why!  Boy would we be in trouble.  My husband has the fan going when it is freezing out!!!
> 
> Glad everyone is enjoying the pictures.  I haven't had time to post more today.  I'll try tomorrow.  I still have to do my photopass too!



Why?  Because she was a Mean Grandma!!!  Spreading evil wives tales.  I wish I had revolted 20 years earlier!

PS My grandmother was a good grandmother.  Except when it came to fans. 

Keep having a great time DLI!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Why?  Because she was a Mean Grandma!!!  Spreading evil wives tales.  I wish I had revolted 20 years earlier!
> 
> PS My grandmother was a good grandmother.  Except when it came to fans.


----------



## jamie&Greg

Hey guys,
I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!


----------



## Corinne

jamie&Greg said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!



Congrats & Welcome Home!!!!!!!!!!  I have only been posting on this thread for a short period of time, but everyone here is great!


----------



## Granny

jamie&Greg said:


> I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!



*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## Muushka

jamie&Greg said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!



Well looky here Groupies.  We got us another!!!

Welcome Home!  
Please, feel free to grab one of those Moosie Siggies. I'll be he will look great on you! 

And we are so glad you 'came out' and joined us. 

We just love new Groupies......


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *WELCOME HOME!!!*



 That is great, Granny!


----------



## DiznyDi

jamie&Greg said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!



Congratulations on your WL purchase and  *Home!*


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Can you add us to the list for Apr. 29- May 8?


If Ranger Stan is really retiring in June 09, I told DW we have to see him at least one more time. We have never stayed at VWL in May, so as all trips, looking forward to it.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jamie&Greg said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!



Congratulations and WELCOME to the groupies


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Can you add us to the list for Apr. 29- May 8?
> 
> 
> If Ranger Stan is really retiring in June 09, I told DW we have to see him at least one more time. We have never stayed at VWL in May, so as all trips, looking forward to it.



Jimmy...you are on the list!  I love adding those Groupie trips HOME!!  

I am planning on going over to WL on my upcoming trip at least once.  I want to see Ranger Stan again, and get our pictures taken with him.  I've talked to him several times, but never taken his picture.  

We won't be back until summer of 2009, and he may well be retired by then.  In any event, I'd like the opportunity to thank him once again for his service and fellowship.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome jamieandGreg and Dillon!  Sorry I've been away from the boards a couple of days!  School is officially OUT!  I am now officially in my packing ritual!  Time to purchase all the little travel items...(I love those!) and I found packets of liquid Tide over at Target...woohoo!  I am down to single digits and will be sitting by Silver Creek Springs Pool with my frozen mocha drink soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jamie&Greg said:


> Hey guys,
> I have been following this thread for awhile - but never posted!!  I am happy to anounce that my husband and I (and our 10 month baby girl) just finalized 150 points at WL!!!   I can't wait to join in all the discusions!!!



First of all congrats and welcome!!!!!

Just wanted to let everyone know that we had a rough and scary night last night but we are fine.  We were hunkered in our basement for about 3 hours with a tornado warning the whole time.  It got pretty nasty and we got worried at times especially when the weatherman said there was a supercell headed our way with a possible tornado.  Thank goodness it disappated till it got to us.  We were also worried about the creek near our house.  It got up to the top but didn't go over it's banks.  We are all just feeling really bad about what happened at the boy scout camp.  We aren't sure yet if we know anyone who was there but are hoping for the best.  Iowa is sure a mess right now and any prayers, good thoughts and pixie dust would sure be apprecitated!

Tortured myself yesterday watching Jon and Kate at WL.  Oh well only about 2 years till our next trip!  Would love to do the meet in Dec. 09 but won't be able to take DD out of school.
Anyone notice how empty my posts look without my ticker?  I think I need some more mooses!


----------



## blossomz

Glad you guys are OK...That must have been really scary!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Glad you guys are OK...That must have been really scary!!!



Yes it was!  Thanks Blossomz!  Glad your back!  So jealous you are in single digits!  Lucky!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> First of all congrats and welcome!!!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that we had a rough and scary night last night but we are fine.  We were hunkered in our basement for about 3 hours with a tornado warning the whole time.  It got pretty nasty and we got worried at times especially when the weatherman said there was a supercell headed our way with a possible tornado.  Thank goodness it disappated till it got to us.  We were also worried about the creek near our house.  It got up to the top but didn't go over it's banks.  We are all just feeling really bad about what happened at the boy scout camp.  We aren't sure yet if we know anyone who was there but are hoping for the best.  Iowa is sure a mess right now and any prayers, good thoughts and pixie dust would sure be apprecitated!
> 
> Tortured myself yesterday watching Jon and Kate at WL.  Oh well only about 2 years till our next trip!  Would love to do the meet in Dec. 09 but won't be able to take DD out of school.
> Anyone notice how empty my posts look without my ticker?  I think I need some more mooses!



Wow.  What a scary night that must have been.  I have never experienced the threat of a tornado, gratefully.  I have been watching the news about the scouts.  So very sad for all the families and friends of these fine boys.  I heard that that group was the best of the best and that they, as a group, did quite a bit to help everyone in the area that was affected.  Along with the military, the scouts are a great group of kids. 

As far as our Groupie (that is coming in Dec '09!! ), here you go:












Three wanted to dance for you, because you have been through a lot.


----------



## ransom

Glad to hear you're OK, Disney Loving Iowan.  We were in our basement for much less than 3 hours the other night, and that was bad enough.  I can't imagine waiting for 3 hours!  My nerves would be shot.


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Welcome jamieandGreg and Dillon!  Sorry I've been away from the boards a couple of days!  School is officially OUT!  I am now officially in my packing ritual!  Time to purchase all the little travel items...(I love those!) and I found packets of liquid Tide over at Target...woohoo!  I am down to single digits and will be sitting by Silver Creek Springs Pool with my frozen mocha drink soon!




Yeah Blossomz!     So happy for you that you are doing the single digit dance.  Wishing you the most magical of trips!   (Oooh,  where do you get those frozen mocha drinks?  Are they from Trout Pass?  Sounds yummy!)


Welcome to our new groupies and congrats to jimmytammy on booking their April/May '09 trip! 

Jill


----------



## danielle782001

We had a trip booked for November 16-22nd...We had a two-bedroom at the Villas at The Wilderness Lodge....We were going to do the MVMCP and the Osborne Lights....Now that Disney decided to change the Osborne start, we decided to change the dates of our trip...We are now going Decemeber 12-19th...We were able to get a two-bedroom at SSR...We are wait listed for VWL, AKL, BCV, and BV for the same dates...

We really were looking forward to staying at the WL again...We love it so much...But the holiday events are our major priority this trip....Hope our wait list comes through for the VWL...

I am really upset with Disney for changing the schedule they have followed for the past few years...They have started the Osborne Lights the same night as the MVMCP for the past few years...And now they are starting the day after Thanksgiving...I am also upset that it took them so long to announce this information since it was a major part of many visitors plans.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

Back from my week in the Southeast.  Oh my, I've fallen in love with the Savannah/Hilton Head area.  Had Paula Deen dinner and Bubba's lunch.
Yum yum.  But can you say HOT! I'm back in the real northwest where the temps are in the 50's! Burr.....  Would rather be in the pretend northwest where it is always sunny.  My heart still belongs to VWL but I think HHI could be my second favorite.

First spot I visited on the web was the Groupies!  Lots going on since I was gone a week.  Congrats and welcom to *Dillon* and *jamie&Greg*.
DisneylovingIowan--I am so glad you and yours are safe.  My heart goes out to the scouts.

Stay cool everybody. 

Deb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we had a rough and scary night last night but we are fine.  We were hunkered in our basement for about 3 hours with a tornado warning the whole time.  It got pretty nasty and we got worried at times especially when the weatherman said there was a supercell headed our way with a possible tornado.  Thank goodness it disappated till it got to us.  We were also worried about the creek near our house.  It got up to the top but didn't go over it's banks.  We are all just feeling really bad about what happened at the boy scout camp.  We aren't sure yet if we know anyone who was there but are hoping for the best.  Iowa is sure a mess right now and any prayers, good thoughts and pixie dust would sure be apprecitated!



Glad your ok!  My DS & BIL as well as 2 of my nieces live in Iowa.  They are just south of Mason City and my BIL is a minister.  He ended up cancelling church on Sunday b/c so many people aren't able to get around due to the flooding.  My one niece in Waterloo isn't able to drink the water at her house - but so far no flooding damage to her place.  My mom is in S MN and they were having tornados just 20-25 miles away from her last night.  I travel back for work every month and am supposed to go next week.  I hate the whole tornado thing and am waffling a bit.  It's been such a tough week in the midwest and it's so sad about the boy scout camp.


----------



## blossomz

cheer4bison said:


> Yeah Blossomz!     So happy for you that you are doing the single digit dance.  Wishing you the most magical of trips!   (Oooh,  where do you get those frozen mocha drinks?  Are they from Trout Pass?  Sounds yummy!)
> 
> 
> Jill





Yep...Trout pass...


----------



## DiznyDi

I've just started drinking iced coffee - coffee was never meant to be iced (IMHO) - and have found it to be very delightful. So... is the frozen mocha thing anything like a Dunkin Donuts coffee coolatta only with a kick? I'm saving up all these little tidbits for our next trip!


----------



## blossomz

It was like a lovely milkshake...coffee, cream, and some sort of alcohol!  I think there was some kalua, but something else as well.  All I know is it was delicious!  I'm hoping it is still there when we arrive!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for the description!
Sounds like something cool and refreshing to have while enjoying the sun and the pool!

Only 9 days to go.... you must be full of anticipation and excitement.
Enjoy your trip and your frozen mocha! 
Sending  that it's still available!


----------



## Granny

danielle782001 said:


> We had a trip booked for November 16-22nd...We had a two-bedroom at the Villas at The Wilderness Lodge....We were going to do the MVMCP and the Osborne Lights....Now that Disney decided to change the Osborne start, we decided to change the dates of our trip...We are now going Decemeber 12-19th...We were able to get a two-bedroom at SSR...We are wait listed for VWL, AKL, BCV, and BV for the same dates...
> 
> We really were looking forward to staying at the WL again...We love it so much...But the holiday events are our major priority this trip....Hope our wait list comes through for the VWL...


I've put your trip on the Groupies list...and I hope one of your waitlists comes through.  As you say, it is a great time to be at WDW and honestly I'm a little surprised that you were able to book even SSR at this relatively late date for mid-December.  Here's Moose Dust for you hoping your wishes come true!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Granny - can you add us to the Groupies vacation list too?  Yesterday I booked Dec 13-19th split stay at OKW and BCV.  Christmas time at WDW - woo hoo!!!!   

No lodge this year - only a few days available here and there.  I talked w/MS about waitlisting for at least part of the stay but we're using up dev. points and they wouldn't be able to change so we'll wait for our first DVC lodge stay until next year.  We'll visit the lodge for certain in Dec. though  

We actually had a choice of SSR or OKW for the whole trip and also could have booked SSR for Nov 29-Dec 4th so there is availability.  We also got a 2BR - bringing my cousin and DGD for their 2nd Disney visit!


----------



## eliza61

Hey,
Disney lovin Iowan... check in.  Iowa has been getting hammered by hurricans and flooding.


----------



## danielle782001

Granny said:


> I've put your trip on the Groupies list...and I hope one of your waitlists comes through.  As you say, it is a great time to be at WDW and honestly I'm a little surprised that you were able to book even SSR at this relatively late date for mid-December.  Here's Moose Dust for you hoping your wishes come true!



Thank you


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Hey,
> Disney lovin Iowan... check in.  Iowa has been getting hammered by hurricans and flooding.



DL Iowan did check in with a harrowing story a couple of pages ago.  All is good.

And here in the midwest, we tend to call those stiff breezes tornados instead of hurricanes.   



			
				KAT4DISNEY said:
			
		

> Hi Granny - can you add us to the Groupies vacation list too? Yesterday I booked Dec 13-19th split stay at OKW and BCV. Christmas time at WDW - woo hoo!!!!



You're in!!  Congrats on getting your booking!


----------



## Dillon

Thanks to all for the moosey and wonderful welcomes! It is nice to be home at VWL.   

Sorry I haven't been back at you all for a number of days.  I had to take a business trip to Sault Ste. Marie (The Soo).  It is a 13 hour drive from our main camp here in Ohio, and is just above the east end of the U.P. (Michigan's Upper Peninsula) for those that have no idea where that may be. 

Any DVC'rs hiding in those woods?

It was 54°F Wed. Afternoon (June 11th, too!  ).  The Soo sits just east of Lake Superior and the winds were up that day.  It is very beautiful and is a wilderness of it's own, but no comparison to VWL! (no hot tub available at the pup tent I stayed in).

DW   DiznyDi just wouldn't stop doing the "Moose Dance" until I acknowledged all of the Welcome messages I received.  

Down, Dear, down.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad your ok!  My DS & BIL as well as 2 of my nieces live in Iowa.  They are just south of Mason City and my BIL is a minister.  He ended up cancelling church on Sunday b/c so many people aren't able to get around due to the flooding.  My one niece in Waterloo isn't able to drink the water at her house - but so far no flooding damage to her place.  My mom is in S MN and they were having tornados just 20-25 miles away from her last night.  I travel back for work every month and am supposed to go next week.  I hate the whole tornado thing and am waffling a bit.  It's been such a tough week in the midwest and it's so sad about the boy scout camp.


So glad your family is okay.  I think boats are going to be Iowa's main transportation soon!  Hopefully things will quiet down for when you visit your Mom.



danielle782001 said:


> We had a trip booked for November 16-22nd...We had a two-bedroom at the Villas at The Wilderness Lodge....We were going to do the MVMCP and the Osborne Lights....Now that Disney decided to change the Osborne start, we decided to change the dates of our trip...We are now going Decemeber 12-19th...We were able to get a two-bedroom at SSR...We are wait listed for VWL, AKL, BCV, and BV for the same dates...
> 
> We really were looking forward to staying at the WL again...We love it so much...But the holiday events are our major priority this trip....Hope our wait list comes through for the VWL...
> 
> I am really upset with Disney for changing the schedule they have followed for the past few years...They have started the Osborne Lights the same night as the MVMCP for the past few years...And now they are starting the day after Thanksgiving...I am also upset that it took them so long to announce this information since it was a major part of many visitors plans.



Sure hope you can get VWL!! Here is some pixie dust for you. 



Muushka said:


> Wow.  What a scary night that must have been.  I have never experienced the threat of a tornado, gratefully.  I have been watching the news about the scouts.  So very sad for all the families and friends of these fine boys.  I heard that that group was the best of the best and that they, as a group, did quite a bit to help everyone in the area that was affected.  Along with the military, the scouts are a great group of kids.
> 
> As far as our Groupie (that is coming in Dec '09!! ), here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three wanted to dance for you, because you have been through a lot.



Thanks Muushka!  Really appreciate everyones concern!!!  I love this thread.  You are all so nice and everyone here feels like one big Disfamily!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> DL Iowan did check in with a harrowing story a couple of pages ago.  All is good.
> 
> And here in the midwest, we tend to call those stiff breezes tornados instead of hurricanes.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in!!  Congrats on getting your booking!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Time to purchase all the little travel items...(I love those!) and I found packets of liquid Tide over at Target...woohoo!  I am down to single digits and will be sitting by Silver Creek Springs Pool with my frozen mocha drink soon!



Oh, I love the travel items too!  Target has a really great selection! That drink sounds delish!  I saw it was still listed on the Trout Pass menu....one question...the menu posted here on the DIS boards just has beverages, do they offer any food/snacks?  It has been a long time since we have stayed at the Lodge and I honestly only remember buying food at Roaring Fork to bring outside.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> You're in!!  Congrats on getting your booking!



Thanks Granny!!!  Wish I were listed in Groupie Green but that'll be next Dec!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad your family is okay.  I think boats are going to be Iowa's main transportation soon!  Hopefully things will quiet down for when you visit your Mom.



Thanks - I hope it settles down for everyone's sake.


----------



## blossomz

Corinne said:


> Oh, I love the travel items too!  Target has a really great selection! That drink sounds delish!  I saw it was still listed on the Trout Pass menu....one question...the menu posted here on the DIS boards just has beverages, do they offer any food/snacks?  It has been a long time since we have stayed at the Lodge and I honestly only remember buying food at Roaring Fork to bring outside.



If I remember correctly...there are only snacks like chips, soft pretzels, and popcorn.  Probably because Roaring Fork is so close...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks - I hope it settles down for everyone's sake.



I second that.  I had a friend visiting here from your neck of the woods and I'm sure she was glad to head home this morning.

 I just must say I love your dog!  I have a 1 year old Pembroke.  Not a boring minute with her around!


----------



## Muushka

Dillon said:


> Thanks to all for the moosey and wonderful welcomes! It is nice to be home at VWL.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been back at you all for a number of days.  I had to take a business trip to Sault Ste. Marie (The Soo).  It is a 13 hour drive from our main camp here in Ohio, and is just above the east end of the U.P. (Michigan's Upper Peninsula) for those that have no idea where that may be.
> 
> Any DVC'rs hiding in those woods?
> 
> It was 54°F Wed. Afternoon (June 11th, too!  ).  The Soo sits just east of Lake Superior and the winds were up that day.  It is very beautiful and is a wilderness of it's own, but no comparison to VWL! (no hot tub available at the pup tent I stayed in).
> 
> DW   DiznyDi just wouldn't stop doing the "Moose Dance" until I acknowledged all of the Welcome messages I received.
> 
> Down, Dear, down.



Sorry, NC here, but your homeland sounds wonderful.  And again, welcome, the Moose looks fab on you. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So glad your family is okay.  I think boats are going to be Iowa's main transportation soon!  Hopefully things will quiet down for when you visit your Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope you can get VWL!! Here is some pixie dust for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muushka!  Really appreciate everyones concern!!!  I love this thread.  You are all so nice and everyone here feels like one big Disfamily!



I agree, who would believe that a cyber-community would be so cool!  Disfamily!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I just must say I love your dog!  I have a 1 year old Pembroke.  Not a boring minute with her around!



Thanks!  He's my baby and my buddy.    We also have another one.  He's 6 now and the one in the pic is 3 1/2.  You should try two  - double the fun!!    Such busy busy boys - as you say never a dull moment - ever!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Jimmy...you are on the list!  I love adding those Groupie trips HOME!!
> 
> I am planning on going over to WL on my upcoming trip at least once.  I want to see Ranger Stan again, and get our pictures taken with him.  I've talked to him several times, but never taken his picture.
> 
> We won't be back until summer of 2009, and he may well be retired by then.  In any event, I'd like the opportunity to thank him once again for his service and fellowship.



Thanks for adding us to the list, and thanks for keeping it going.

I do hope you get to see Ranger Stan one more time.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> And here in the midwest, we tend to call those stiff breezes tornados instead of hurricanes.



    Thanks Granny!  One thing you can say about the Northeast coast, we may have a naked cowboys singing on the streets and kamikazie cab drivers but all and all we really do have pretty calm weather.  You saw how we passed out from a couple of hot days.   

If I don't get a chance the rest of the weekend a very happy Dad's day to all the Wilderness dads.  

The old guy, Sid & Rizzo are going fishing for the weekend (annual mans trip).   I absolutely love Fathers day.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> If I remember correctly...there are only snacks like chips, soft pretzels, and popcorn.  Probably because Roaring Fork is so close...


Thanks, Blossomz, that is what I was thinking.


----------



## mickeymorse

Dillon said:


> Thanks to all for the moosey and wonderful welcomes! It is nice to be home at VWL.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been back at you all for a number of days.  I had to take a business trip to Sault Ste. Marie (The Soo).  It is a 13 hour drive from our main camp here in Ohio, and is just above the east end of the U.P. (Michigan's Upper Peninsula) for those that have no idea where that may be.
> 
> Any DVC'rs hiding in those woods?
> 
> It was 54°F Wed. Afternoon (June 11th, too!  ).  The Soo sits just east of Lake Superior and the winds were up that day.  It is very beautiful and is a wilderness of it's own, but no comparison to VWL! (no hot tub available at the pup tent I stayed in).
> 
> DW   DiznyDi just wouldn't stop doing the "Moose Dance" until I acknowledged all of the Welcome messages I received.
> 
> Down, Dear, down.



It sure is beautiful country up there. Did you happen to see any real live mooses?
We were over in your neck of the woods last Fri. Took the kids to Cedar Point. It was a little warmer than the Soo. Nothing like standing in line for an hour in that heat.



eliza61 said:


> Thanks Granny!  One thing you can say about the Northeast coast, we may have a naked cowboys singing on the streets and kamikazie cab drivers but all and all we really do have pretty calm weather.  You saw how we passed out from a couple of hot days.
> 
> If I don't get a chance the rest of the weekend a very happy Dad's day to all the Wilderness dads.
> 
> The old guy, Sid & Rizzo are going fishing for the weekend (annual mans trip).   I absolutely love Fathers day.



Thanks Eliza. This dad is just relaxing at home by the pool with my two angels. My DW has to work this weekend. Enjoy your single time.

Just heard on the news this morning that there were 15 heat related deaths in Philly this week. Glad you survived the heat wave.

Happy to hear that you are safe and sound DLI. It sure is a shame about those boy scouts.  My prayers go out to everyone affected by this crazy weather.

Rob


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all !
Sorry I've been gone a few days.   So much going on this past week : the heat wave in Philly, my dd's graduation (!!!!), other dd's birthday.....and now, my dh and one dd are down in Philly (it's going on 1am) and on the set of the Transformers 2 movie.   My dd (15), just met Shia Lebeouf and got his autograph !   No photos are allowed because it's a live movie set.   But dh told me (he called me on his cell), that dd is sitting in a chair just feet away from the filming.   Way too excited.  DD, ds and myself could not go because we had to work tonight.   But dh told me that my dd is totally giddy and red-in-the-face from meeting Shia.  He told me she's very shell-shocked.  My dh is actually working and helping out a little on the set (he works in the shooting location---which is the Univ of Penn).  

I know all of this is totally  and I apologize.  But just had to share all this with my fellow groupies.  Very emotional week (mostly my 17 yo dd's graduation !).   And I do want to say thoughts and prayers go out to all those people in the midwest who are living through the terrible rain/flooding and tornados.   I pray it all ends soon.  But some have lost everything.   *


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi all !
> Sorry I've been gone a few days.   So much going on this past week : the heat wave in Philly, my dd's graduation (!!!!), other dd's birthday.....and now, my dh and one dd are down in Philly (it's going on 1am) and on the set of the Transformers 2 movie.   My dd (15), just met Shia Lebeouf and got his autograph !   No photos are allowed because it's a live movie set.   But dh told me (he called me on his cell), that dd is sitting in a chair just feet away from the filming.   Way too excited.  DD, ds and myself could not go because we had to work tonight.   But dh told me that my dd is totally giddy and red-in-the-face from meeting Shia.  He told me she's very shell-shocked.  My dh is actually working and helping out a little on the set (he works in the shooting location---which is the Univ of Penn).
> 
> *



How fun for your daughter!!!  I was a bit younger than your DD when I met Michael Landon (grew up in MN 35 miles from Walnut Creek and Little house was one of my favorite shows at the time)....I wanted my Dad to go take a pic of him but he told me I'd have to....so, gathered up my courage, walked over to him and asked.  He was terrific about it and I still have the pic!     Funny thing is that Shia Lebeaouf keeps popping up wherever I look - I just learned we share a BD and then on my BD we went and saw Indiana Jones - I didn't know he was in it.  I bet your daughter is on  !  Sorry about the continued


----------



## blossomz

Oh well I have to say congrats as well!  That is really exciting!

My heart goes out to the people in the midwest as well...

Good Morning Groupies!  Back on topic...A week from today...right now at 9:30 AM we'll be taking off to our beloved lodge!  I can't believe it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I was a bit younger than your DD when I met Michael Landon (grew up in MN 35 miles from Walnut Creek and Little house was one of my favorite shows at the time)....I wanted my Dad to go take a pic of him but he told me I'd have to....so, gathered up my courage, walked over to him and asked. He was terrific about it and I still have the pic!  Funny thing is that Shia Lebeaouf keeps popping up wherever I look - I just learned we share a BD and then on my BD we went and saw Indiana Jones - I didn't know he was in it. I bet your daughter is on



*Oh she is !  She got home with dh at 4 am and went to sleep with the picture of Shia he had autographed for her !  Photographs were strictly prohibited on the set unfortunately.    His bday is 6/11 (DH had seen him that day and wished him a happy birthday and he replied, "thanks man !").   DD b-day was 6/12.   I am sorry I am continuing the  

But hey....I LOVE the VWL/WL !   
And I have a question about VWL.  Do u think the housekeepers will let dh peak into a 2 bedroom villa that is vacant if we get there around the time people would be checking out ?   We are still trying to decide VWL or AKV for an add-on (I want VWL and he wants the other---because of the extra years and several other things).  And dh hasn't seen anything larger than a studio since we toured in 7 years ago.   He just wants to get a fair comparison.   Just wondering if anyone has been allowed to do this.  *


----------



## eliza61

The front desk actually let me peak 2 years ago.  I didn't ask the mousekeepers because I thought that might put them in an uncomfortable postition. (not sure if they are supposed to let guess into rooms) I was in a 1 bedroom and just asked could I see a 2 bedroom before I left.  I was planning a mini family reunion and was trying to see a 2 bedroom and a grand villa.

Also if you've go a free moment try asking one of the dvc guides in the lodge, they might not be as busy as the front desk.  They may be able to let you look at a 2 bedroom some where on site.

Congrats on your DD's graduation, is she going to continue onto college?  I bet it was emotional, I got weepy at the kids kindergarten graduation 

have a great holiday, Maria.  I'm living vicarously through you now


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I was in a 1 bedroom and just asked could I see a 2 bedroom before I left. I was planning a mini family reunion and was trying to see a 2 bedroom and a grand villa.


*Thanks eliza....dh specifically wants to see a 2 bedroom at VWL.   But the extra years is selling him on AKV (and I am sad about that !  ).   

Yes....dd is leaving in 8 weeks for FL Tech.   Very emotional stuff going on here......I must keep it together !  We are planning a week in WDW just before moving her in to the dorm.  *


----------



## MiaSRN62

> right now at 9:30 AM we'll be taking off to our beloved lodge! I can't believe it!



*You are so lucky blossomz !  How long are you staying ?  Are you at the main Lodge or the Villas ?  *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> Happy to hear that you are safe and sound DLI. It sure is a shame about those boy scouts.  My prayers go out to everyone affected by this crazy weather.
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob!  The stories coming out of there are all so positive as far as the character of the scouts.  True heroes.  Now some of them are setting up funds for the injured and to raise money for storm shelters.  What great kids.



blossomz said:


> Oh well I have to say congrats as well!  That is really exciting!
> 
> My heart goes out to the people in the midwest as well...
> 
> Good Morning Groupies!  Back on topic...A week from today...right now at 9:30 AM we'll be taking off to our beloved lodge!  I can't believe it!



Blossomz I know I was just there but I am oh so jealous!!!!  

Boy Maria you have been so busy!  That is really cool for your DD!

Happy Father's day to all Groupie Dads!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi guys..

I think it was last year, but mousekeepers allowed us a peak into the 2 BR around the rotunda.  I was curious because one of them told me they were laid out differently.  No one was there so she let me peak!  

We are staying in the Villas..in a 2 BR this time and I did request to be around the rotunda!  We'll see what happens!  After we spend a week there..we're moving over to AKV for a couple of nights to commune with the animals!

VWL is still my first love, but I do like AKV as a 2nd!  So IMO this is the perfect way to do both!

I was so excited today that I went to Michael's and bought cloth like stickers (really for scrapbooking) that say Disney to put on my luggage!  My luggage is red and black and so are the stickers!  Hopefully they'll stay stuck to help me better ID my suitcases as they whirl around!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> That is really cool for your DD!
> 
> Happy Father's day to all Groupie Dads!!!


*Thanks Disney Lovin Iowan  *
A happy Dad's Day to everyone from me as well !









> I think it was last year, but mousekeepers allowed us a peak into the 2 BR around the rotunda. I was curious because one of them told me they were laid out differently. No one was there so she let me peak!


*Ok blossomz......you got me on this one ?  What/where is the rotunda ?  My curiosity is peaked.   *


----------



## blossomz

That's what I call the rooms around the open round area..that overlooks the lobby!  I think it's better known as the atrium!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Oh !  Ok...got ya.  Thanks  *


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> That's what I call the rooms around the open round area..that overlooks the lobby!  I think it's better known as the atrium!!



Oh, I'm so glad you brought this up Blossomz.  I've long wondered how those 2BR atrium rooms differ from the traditional shaped 2BR rooms.  Details!  We want details!   Did you like them?  Do they have more windows/less closets...  Give us the scoop, please!


----------



## blossomz

I thought they were great!  There were more turns and cozy places!  I think there was a little less space in the 2nd bedroom as far as places to put stuff, but I really like the layout!  I can't remember much more..it was awhile ago and it was a very brief visit!  I'm hoping we get one this time...I'll take photos and post if we do!


----------



## 50 years Too!

I've stayed in a 5th floor atrium area one bedroom.
It was wonderful!  All the extra windows really made the living area seem bright and majestic.    The couch is under the kitchen nook, with the table to the side.
I liked the configuration of that layout a lot.  (Even with the ugly couch, Muushka).
The only negative was less closet space, but not a problem in my opinion.
I'd choose that layout again everytime if it was available.

Happy Father's Day to all our Moose Dads!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Good Morning and a Happy Fathers Day to all of you Dad groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, to all of our Groupie Dads:
*
Happy Father's Day!​*
  I went to a wedding yesterday that involved a man and a woman who had married when they were 18, got divorced and back together again 30 years later!

blossomz, have fun packing for your upcoming trip!

DLI, I hope that everything is all right.   I read on Drudge all that is happening.


----------



## Granny

As one of the Groupies who is a Dad, thanks to all who have been extending the Father's Day wishes.  I've got a lot of yardwork to do and then plan on settling in to watch the final round of this great US Open golf tournament.  

I see that Good Ol Gal, blossomz and Bobbi are next up on the WDW trip list, all of who will be staying at VWL!!    I'm sure the excitement level is up there...and it really doesn't matter if it's the first time there or the 10th time, does it?  Just a great feeling of returning home. 


I noticed that we are very thin with the number of Groupies heading to WDW in July.  Sounds like we are not only a great group of people but also smart!    Oh well, Nutzy, Corinne and my group will perservere and hold the Groupie flag high!!

To all the other Dads out there...and those others who have contact and influence over our youth....have a great Father's Day!!!


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> I see that Good Ol Gal, blossomz and Bobbi are next up on the WDW trip list, all of who will be staying at VWL!!    I'm sure the excitement level is up there...and it really doesn't matter if it's the first time there or the 10th time, does it?  Just a great feeling of returning home.



Yeah...hey Good Ol Gal and Bobbi...we need to keep an eye out for each other...I think I'll go over to the local card and gift and see if they have a moose to wear!


----------



## blossomz

[/IMG]





[/IMG]
 

OK..I played around a bit with our "logo" and printed it.  I wtapped it in packing tape to "laminate" and pin it to my Pink Disney Vacation Club Member visor hat.  That way..any groupies who may be at the lodge when I am can identify this fellow groupie!


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW! What a GREAT idea!  

Any Groupies out there have an 'in' with Disney? Maybe we can get a supply of pins made - you know, those nice enamel ones we all like to trade?

All of you heading to the world, enjoy your vacations! Hope you all have a restful and relaxing time.

And...Happy Father's Day to all of the Moosie Dads.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> WOW! What a GREAT idea!
> 
> Any Groupies out there have an 'in' with Disney? Maybe we can get a supply of pins made - you know, those nice enamel ones we all like to trade?
> 
> All of you heading to the world, enjoy your vacations! Hope you all have a restful and relaxing time.
> 
> And...Happy Father's Day to all of the Moosie Dads.



Great idea!  Or even that Cafe Press or what ever it is called.

Good Ol Gal June 19 - July 5 VWL
Bobbi (bobbiwoz) June 19 - 27 VWL/AKV/VB 40Th Anniversary!!
blossomz June 21-27 VWL
DisneyNutzy June 30 - July 4 SSR

Yes!  Lots of people heading home in the next few weeks!

Bobbi, 40 years!  Awesome.


----------



## jimmytammy

Been gone for awhile.  Happy Fathers Day to all the groupie Dads!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Blossomz....
Thanks for the description on the atrium rooms and love your pin idea !  

Happy Dad's Day again to all !  Good luck with all the yardwork Granny  *

*My dh is grillin' right now !*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> DLI, I hope that everything is all right.   I read on Drudge all that is happening.



Thanks Muushka.  Fortunatly for us we don't live anywhere near all the flooding.  The tornadoes were bad enough!  I am familiar with the some of the areas that are flooded.  Yikes.

Cute idea Blossomz!  Hope everyone who is going soon has a great time!

Hope all our Groupie dads are having a great day!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I've posted the rest of my pictures.  Here is the link
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=36

Hope it helps to get those leaving soon more excited!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Great idea!  Or even that Cafe Press or what ever it is called.
> 
> Good Ol Gal June 19 - July 5 VWL
> Bobbi (bobbiwoz) June 19 - 27 VWL/AKV/VB 40Th Anniversary!!
> blossomz June 21-27 VWL
> DisneyNutzy June 30 - July 4 SSR
> 
> Yes!  Lots of people heading home in the next few weeks!
> 
> Bobbi, 40 years!  Awesome.



Thank you...looking forward to seeing some Disers when we are there, and at VB before that!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

Hope to see my fellow groupies there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nice pics Disney Lovin Iowan....I snapped a couple bunny photos when we stayed at the Lodge last year.   It's funny....the FL bunnies don't look like the PA bunnies.   They are darker and have shorter ears.


----------



## eliza61

Gas dropped 3c today!   Must be an upswing in the economy, now would be a perfect time to try to sneak down to the lodge.  That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Gas dropped 3c today!   Must be an upswing in the economy, now would be a perfect time to try to sneak down to the lodge.  That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I've posted the rest of my pictures.  Here is the link
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=36
> 
> Hope it helps to get those leaving soon more excited!



It sure did!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing all of your photos, I have really been enjoying them!   We last stayed at the WL about 8 years ago, and I am excited to be going back and to finally stay at the VWL (our Home Resort!!)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Nice pics Disney Lovin Iowan....I snapped a couple bunny photos when we stayed at the Lodge last year.   It's funny....the FL bunnies don't look like the PA bunnies.   They are darker and have shorter ears.



We noticed that too!!  The bunnies in Iowa look the same as Pa bunnies btw.  



Corinne said:


> It sure did!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing all of your photos, I have really been enjoying them!   We last stayed at the WL about 8 years ago, and I am excited to be going back and to finally stay at the VWL (our Home Resort!!)



Lucky you!  We really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you have a great trip!!  We also stayed at the BCV on our last trip and really enjoyed it there too (I will eventually post pictures) but WL is the most beautiful and friendly of all the resorts!  Glad we picked it as our home resort.


----------



## jimmytammy

Our DD is in WDW right now, without us!  How dare her!  Only consulation is she is offsite so she at least isnt at VWL without us.

Seriously, we just got off the phone with her and they have been at Epcot ALL day.  She isnt used to that.  We used to do it, but not anymore.  Ahh, the perks of owning at the Lodge. They should be wrapping up Illuminations about now.

She has been like an unofficial tour guide.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> She has been like an unofficial tour guide.



I guess that apple didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We noticed that too!!  The bunnies in Iowa look the same as Pa bunnies btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you!  We really enjoyed our stay.  Hope you have a great trip!!  We also stayed at the BCV on our last trip and really enjoyed it there too (I will eventually post pictures) but WL is the most beautiful and friendly of all the resorts!  Glad we picked it as our home resort.




Oh great!  Cannot wait to see your BCV pics!  We normally stay there.......


----------



## blossomz

I have points at BCV too.  It was the only resort selling at the time of our purchase.  We've stayed there once and it was nice, but I truly prefer WL.  I'm sure we'll stay there again perhaps for food and wine or garden show.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

eliza61 said:


> Gas dropped 3c today!   Must be an upswing in the economy, now would be a perfect time to try to sneak down to the lodge.  That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


By my calculations, you only need to drive 833,000 miles in order to save enough money on gas to buy 10 points at VWL!!  

MG


----------



## keliblue

I made my ADR's for our Dec. trip and I couldn't believe how many places were booked already


----------



## eliza61

Generally I try to relate it some how, some way to WLV's  but ever so often life throws me a curve and I have to ask.
I was driving home this afternoon and a commercial came on the radio for BOGO, buy one get one free for.... a breast job.   
I swear.  I'm a half way normal gal most of the time but this has me stumped.  How do you get "one free"    and they offered free financing.

I'm blaming it on MG, he told me to drive around today.

Sorry, we're slowing down on the trip reports. June and July are our slow months for visit to the lodge.  I'll go look at DLIowa's pictures again.
Mods, I'll take the ding if this is deemed inappropriate.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> I swear.  I'm a half way normal gal most of the time but this has me stumped.  How do you get "one free"    and they offered free financing.
> 
> Sorry, we're slowing down on the trip reports. June and July are our slow months for visit to the lodge.  I'll go look at DLIowa's pictures again.
> Mods, I'll take the ding if this is deemed inappropriate.




LOL!!!! Omg!  I will do my best to post from the lodge while we are there.....still need to learn how to post my photos!!!!


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> I made my ADR's for our Dec. trip and I couldn't believe how many places were booked already



Wow, how far away from 180 days are you?  That is strange.

Eliza.  Now I've heard everything.  I can never look at BOGO ads again without thinking of you, well you and somethings else.  And if you get dinged, MG should too!


----------



## Muushka

Hey Groupies, I heard from our beloved founder Diznyfanatic today!  She is no able to visit us often, but wants everyone to know that she thinks of us often and especially misses her VWL Groupie friends.

She gives us all a big Moose hug and a thank you for sharing the joys of VWL with her. 

PS If you see the "I've been moosed by a VWL Groupie" avatar, Diznyfanatic created that!


----------



## MiaSRN62

WOW eliza.....unbelievable.......BOGO breast job ?   Sheesh ?  I'm in your general area and gas in Lansdale/Montgomerville (near my house) was $4.22 yesterday !!!!   I honestly didn't even check today.  

Muushka....thanks for the update on Dizneyfanatic.  Tell her we're sorry she can't join us, but thanks for checking in.


----------



## blossomz

Dizneyfanatic...once a groupie always a groupie!  Hope to hear from you soon!  We love our thread!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey, where is everyone today? 

Can't let the Groupies slip to page 2!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Counting down the days (12 left) to our quick birthday trip for our son. We'll be at SSR so I am not sure we will make it by the lodge this trip but if we do I will be sure to take more pics.


----------



## Muushka

Hey Groupies 

I hope you make it over to VWL.   And pics...we love pics.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *LVSWL* June 8-13 BCV June 13-19 HH
> *Good Ol Gal *June 19 - July 5 VWL
> *Bobbi (bobbiwoz)* June 19 - 27 VWL/AKV/VB 40Th Anniversary!!
> *blossomz* June 21-27 VWL







*Have a great trip to the next 4 Groupies heading to WDW/VWL/WL !!!  Wish I could stow away in your suitcases !  

And Bobbi.....*


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Mia!!  I cannot believe I'll be there on Saturday!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Have a great trip to the next 4 Groupies heading to WDW/VWL/WL !!!  Wish I could stow away in your suitcases !
> 
> And Bobbi.....*



That is such a nice anniversary graphic!  Have a wonderful time everyone.


----------



## eliza61

Sad news from our beloved lodge.
the manager was arrested for theft from guest.  Unfortunately a reminder that not so nice people are every where.     I hope he gets a beat down from the bears.

http://www.local6.com/news/16646307/detail.html


----------



## Granny

Maria...I agree with Muushka that you have provided yet again another wonderful graphic!   

And guess what I realized after seeing it?  DW and I will be celebrating our 20th anniversary on our trip in July.  I already knew it but realized I hadn't tagged our trip with that vital information (more for my benefit than anyone  ).  

I saw the construction pictures from the BLT and although the MK views will obviously be the premium ones, the Bay Lake views really will be nice too.  And many of the rooms will have a nice glimpse of WL/VWL.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Sad news from our beloved lodge.
> the manager was arrested for theft from guest.  Unfortunately a reminder that not so nice people are every where.     I hope he gets a beat down from the bears.



Holy smokes!  That's beyond pathetic.

I think we should send the Dancin' Moose over there and lay the "opposite" of Moose Dust on him!


----------



## blossomz

It's bad enough that it happens everywhere...but at Disney World?!  and at our beloved Lodge?!?


----------



## Muushka

Granny!  Let me present you with this awesome.....  





Eliza, that is just pitiful.


----------



## Muushka

Not only is that manager a thief, he is also dumber than a sack of rocks.  Can you imagine stealing someone's credit card and using it where you can be easily identified.  As I think about it, it is actually very sad.  He used it for car repairs.  I wonder how things got so messed up for him that he would do something like this?  I know that does not make it right, just to me, sad.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

hello everyone... we're still here! 

had to move our ressie to the 28th - july 6th, guess it never got updated here. 

But.... just got a call from MIL/FIL.  They're coming here for a visit, and then watching our animals while we're at WDW.  

They have had some bad luck on the road (driving a motorhome from CA to AR, then on to OH).  

It started with a flat tire yesterday morning.  They said people kept waving at them and they thought everyone was just being nice   until a car finally held up a sign that said "flat tire".  It ended up that all 4 tires had been "sunburned" from sitting for 6 months w/o being used, and they had to purchase 4 new tires!  

Then, FIL figured they would be able to get to a certain point before filling up.  Well, it seems his calculations were off, and they had to run on fumes for almost 30 miles before finding a gas station!  They were sweating that time, hoping and praying that they didn't run out of gas!! 

Now, last night.... FIL fell while unloading their jeep from the back hitch, and hurt his knee and has a pretty big bump and cut on his forehead!  It was dark, he was on a slight hill..... (you see where this is going??) 

He slipped getting out of the jeep, fell down, rolled down the "slight" hill... all the while, the JEEP is also rolling down the hill!!  MIL said he had to get up and hobble, I mean run, to jump back in the jeep and stop it before it hit a tree! 

MIL said he was covered in blood, but refused to let her take him to urgent care.  They are a day away from home, in some remote little motor home park/camp.    He got all cleaned up and has a bandaid covering it up, but still refuses to let her take him to urgent care. 

Well, after only one day of traveling, they're now going to turn around and go home... .now we have to find someone to watch our animals NEXT week!!! 

We kept telling them not to drive the motor home, with gas prices, the time it would take, their almost 70, etc. but it seems when you get "older" you must turn back into teenagers and not take sound advice any longer!

I am glad that their going back home... I do not want anything else bad to happen to them! 

But now I am worried about our vacation  

I have no idea if the kid who normally watch our animals are going to be around next week, he just graduated high school.  I am going to call over to them today, but not too early.. I'm sure he's still sleeping  

We've already purchased our AP, thankfully they're vouchers, but all of our points.  In a holding account... and we'd have to book 30 days out... for a 2 bedroom!!  And since I work at a school our vacations are limited to summer/breaks.   We already have Christmas booked.  And since we have a April UY, so we wouldn't even be able to use them for Spring Break next year.  Not to mention that we borrowed a bunch of these points already and their not bankable. 


Ok.. I shouldn't be this worried yet, I haven't even called the kid yet, but that's me.  I plan a year in advance, so I must worry a year in advance  

Thanks for letting me vent.  I sure hope I get to see VWL next week!!


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Sad news from our beloved lodge.
> the manager was arrested for theft from guest.  Unfortunately a reminder that not so nice people are every where.     I hope he gets a beat down from the bears.



What a way to ruin your life...  

To *Good Ol Gal, bobbiwoz* and *blossomz*
ENJOY your trips! arty: I hope the _Dream Team_ finds each and every one of you to make your trip extra-special.

*bobbi*, here's some ixiedust: for the best 40th anniversary celebration ever!


----------



## blossomz

My gosh Good ol gal!   Soon you'll be relaxing at the Lodge.  I'm just sorry it's the week after we leave the Lodge!  Look for us on the 26th though..we head over to AKL on the 27th.  Maybe we'll run into each other!

Bobbiwoz..Happy Anniversary from me too..hoping to wish you a happy one in person as well!


----------



## Muushka

Good Ol Gal!  My gosh!!!  What a mess.  Your poor fathrer and mother!!  Poor you!!  I mean this from the bottom of my heart, I hope everything turns out like a dream for you because that was a nightmare!!   

But the moose wanted to come out and give you this






To cheer you up!


----------



## GILL-WDW

Two more days and we'll be home at VWL


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Thanks Mia!!  I cannot believe I'll be there on Saturday!



Hey Blossomz, Have a wonderful trip.



Muushka said:


> Not only is that manager a thief, he is also dumber than a sack of rocks.  Can you imagine stealing someone's credit card and using it where you can be easily identified.  As I think about it, it is actually very sad.  He used it for car repairs.  I wonder how things got so messed up for him that he would do something like this?  I know that does not make it right, just to me, sad.


Rocket scientist this guys are not.  It is very sad indeed.



Good Ol Gal said:


> hello everyone... we're still here!
> 
> We kept telling them not to drive the motor home, with gas prices, the time it would take, their almost 70, etc. but it seems when you get "older" you must turn back into teenagers and not take sound advice any longer!
> 
> I am glad that their going back home... I do not want anything else bad to happen to them!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  I sure hope I get to see VWL next week!!



Vent away Good Ol Gal,
I know, it's very hard for elderly parents to take advice especially from their kids.  My dad at the tender age of 80 has decided he wants to buy a big ol cadillac.  Never mind that he lives in the middle of Manhattan, that we didn't own a car until I was 25 and that it's going to cost him $350/month to park it in a garage if he doesn't want to keep it on the street.

He claims that every man should have once in his life a cadillac and a leggy blonde.   He's getting neither.   

Maria,
Perfect graphics as usual.  Happy Anniversary to all those celebrating.  Wow you guys are getting up there in years.     I of course was a child bride..


----------



## eliza61

GILL-WDW said:


> Two more days and we'll be home at VWL



Ooops sorry Gill-wdw, I don't think we've meet.  Totally my fault, welcome to our little fun house.  Have a magical trip, take loads of pictures (it's an unofficial requirement).


----------



## bobbiwoz

How's it working out, Good Ol Gal?

That Anniversary button is something!  Mickey and Minnie look like they are in love! 

I've put my Disboard pin in the folder to go, and I'll be looking forward to saying hi to everyone!!

Thank you everyone for all of the good wishes.   There are lots of celebrations going on...Happy days to all!!!!

Bobbi


----------



## 50 years Too!

Good Ol Gal said:


> hello everyone... we're still here!
> 
> had to move our ressie to the 28th - july 6th, guess it never got updated here.
> 
> But.... just got a call from MIL/FIL.  They're coming here for a visit, and then watching our animals while we're at WDW.
> 
> They have had some bad luck on the road (driving a motorhome from CA to AR, then on to OH).
> 
> It started with a flat tire yesterday morning.  They said people kept waving at them and they thought everyone was just being nice   until a car finally held up a sign that said "flat tire".  It ended up that all 4 tires had been "sunburned" from sitting for 6 months w/o being used, and they had to purchase 4 new tires!
> 
> Then, FIL figured they would be able to get to a certain point before filling up.  Well, it seems his calculations were off, and they had to run on fumes for almost 30 miles before finding a gas station!  They were sweating that time, hoping and praying that they didn't run out of gas!!
> 
> Now, last night.... FIL fell while unloading their jeep from the back hitch, and hurt his knee and has a pretty big bump and cut on his forehead!  It was dark, he was on a slight hill..... (you see where this is going??)
> 
> He slipped getting out of the jeep, fell down, rolled down the "slight" hill... all the while, the JEEP is also rolling down the hill!!  MIL said he had to get up and hobble, I mean run, to jump back in the jeep and stop it before it hit a tree!
> 
> MIL said he was covered in blood, but refused to let her take him to urgent care.  They are a day away from home, in some remote little motor home park/camp.    He got all cleaned up and has a bandaid covering it up, but still refuses to let her take him to urgent care.
> 
> Well, after only one day of traveling, they're now going to turn around and go home... .now we have to find someone to watch our animals NEXT week!!!
> 
> We kept telling them not to drive the motor home, with gas prices, the time it would take, their almost 70, etc. but it seems when you get "older" you must turn back into teenagers and not take sound advice any longer!
> 
> I am glad that their going back home... I do not want anything else bad to happen to them!
> 
> But now I am worried about our vacation
> 
> I have no idea if the kid who normally watch our animals are going to be around next week, he just graduated high school.  I am going to call over to them today, but not too early.. I'm sure he's still sleeping
> 
> We've already purchased our AP, thankfully they're vouchers, but all of our points.  In a holding account... and we'd have to book 30 days out... for a 2 bedroom!!  And since I work at a school our vacations are limited to summer/breaks.   We already have Christmas booked.  And since we have a April UY, so we wouldn't even be able to use them for Spring Break next year.  Not to mention that we borrowed a bunch of these points already and their not bankable.
> 
> 
> Ok.. I shouldn't be this worried yet, I haven't even called the kid yet, but that's me.  I plan a year in advance, so I must worry a year in advance
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  I sure hope I get to see VWL next week!!



So sorry to hear about all these issues!    double pixiedust to make things turn around.  Hope the inlaws are okay.

Have fun all of you heading to the lodge.  And Happy Anniversary to *Bobbi.*
We spent our 27th at the lodge last year.  Very special.  Make sure you tell everybody, lots of nice extras were bestowed at the lodge and restaurants!

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

*First of all......Good 'O Gal      You NEED lots of groupie hugs !  And your parents too.  How stressful.   I'm so sorry they had such a rough time of it.  Hope u find someone to watch your pets.  *



> Granny : I think we should send the Dancin' Moose over there and lay the "opposite" of Moose Dust on him!


  *Had to laugh here Granny !  But, WOW !  How disheartening to hear a manager anywhere in WDW, let alone our Lodge, would do something like this ?   Thanks for that link eliza  *

*Glad u all liked my little graphic.....*


----------



## Muushka

GILL-WDW said:


> Two more days and we'll be home at VWL



You go Gill!!  I hope you have a wonderful trip.  And if, when you return, you find that you are wanting a Moosie Siggy for your very own, feel free to snatch him!



bobbiwoz said:


> How's it working out, Good Ol Gal?
> 
> That Anniversary button is something!  Mickey and Minnie look like they are in love!
> 
> I've put my Disboard pin in the folder to go, and I'll be looking forward to saying hi to everyone!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of the good wishes.   There are lots of celebrations going on...Happy days to all!!!!
> 
> Bobbi



I think it is so cool that you are ID'ing yourself for fellow Groupies!  I hope you run into some!  

Happy trails.


----------



## blossomz

GILL-WDW said:


> Two more days and we'll be home at VWL



Hey!  Are you on the list?  Look for my pink hat with the VWL groupie symbol!  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Two more days and we'll be home at VWL



*I'm jealous of you Gill and the others !*





*But wishing you have a Lodgetastic time ! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Good Ol Gal

I hope everything makes a turn for the better real soon.  Once trouble starts, it seems to blossom for awhile, then die out.  Yours should subside real soon.

As for the manager at WL, I believe we need to ask Ranger Stan to reprimand that fellow and release the WL Code of Ethics on him.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...it's Friday and it's been one heck of a week all around...


...so  , I offer this as a video of a dog with a very sneaky left rear paw!!  
*
IT IS FUNNIEST IF YOU HAVE THE SOUND ON!!*


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi Neighbor 

Fellow VWL Groupies, I just wanted to thank Muushka for her help with show #1 of this little project I have been working on called Unofficial Vacation Magic  a DVC Owners Podcast.

I contacted her about being a guest on the show and after our initial conversation and my working out the kinks of how to record the call  with her show #1 was done.

 Have a listen. Joe

 Oh October is getting closer and I cant wait to be home.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Granny thanks for the chuckle I needed it.  That dog is mental.  Too funny.   

Joe   



Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...it's Friday and it's been one heck of a week all around...
> 
> 
> ...so  , I offer this as a video of a dog with a very sneaky left rear paw!!


----------



## blossomz

Granny...    


WDWRR_ENGINEER:  checked out the podcast...kudos to our very own Muushka!!


----------



## DoOverDreams

Granny, thank you!!!  I needed that....


----------



## eliza61

Now that's what I call a guard dog.     Thanks Granny!
Have a great weekend every one


----------



## Good Ol Gal

bobbiwoz said:


> How's it working out, Good Ol Gal?
> 
> T
> Bobbi





50 years Too! said:


> So sorry to hear about all these issues!    double pixiedust to make things turn around.  Hope the inlaws are okay.
> 
> Deb





jimmytammy said:


> Good Ol Gal
> 
> I hope everything makes a turn for the better real soon.  Once trouble starts, it seems to blossom for awhile, then die out.  Yours should subside real soon.


We're still waiting to hear from the boy who normally watches our fur babies.  Talked to his mom last night while she was walking their fur babies and she said he's been out of town at his brothers, but she _thinks_ he should be able to.  She said she will make sure he calls us today.... so far no call 

MIL/FIL made it back home to Sacramento safely last night.  MIL said FIL has a huge Harry Potter type injury on his forehead, is missing a gigantic clump of hair and has a knot so big he can't put his sun hat on  

All we can do at this time is wait and see.  MIL has offered to fly out here alone if we need her.  We would pay for her flight, but I don't know if we really should have her come and leave FIL alone... who knows what he'd do  

Thanks for all the  everyone.  I'll keep you informed. 

Granny.. I love that video!  My kids said they've seen it on AFV before, but laughed their booty's off anyway


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny  Thanks for the video.  That was too  

WDWRR Engineer  Great PodCast!  And thanks for working Muushka into it.  She represents the Lodge well.

And Muushka, we now have a celeb amongst us   You go girl!!


----------



## blossomz

Good luck Good Ol Gal..I hope things work out for you...hope to see you there...


----------



## Muushka

gOOD oL gAL, FINGERS CROSSED FOR EVERYTHING!  gLAD THE PARENTS GOT HOME SAFELY.  Oops, all caps and typing in the dark!!!  Sorry....

Granny, that was so funny.  I showed my husband, who is not a fan of that sort of thing, was laughing out loud.  For the dog experts out there, what in the world is going on??  I can explain cats, dogs are an enigma to me.

Thanks Eliza, JT and blossomz.  It was a lot of fun doing it,  but very strange listening to my voice.  I thought after 40 years my Rochester NY accent would be gone!   Hard to believe I lived in RI for 20 years and in the south for 21!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Granny ~
Excellent doggy video....had me crackin' up because we sort of had to adopt this cat last year (tried in vain to find a home for her....and her future at the shelter was euthanasia).....anyway.......she does something very similar with her own tail !  She attacks it........ears go down......scowl on her face....and literally attacks it.   Even chases it down the hall.  We call her bi-polar kitty because she can be the sweetest thing.   Then all of a sudden, she just turns.    So thanks for the funny video Granny !*

*BRAVO to Joe and Muushka !  Loved the podcast !*


----------



## Corinne

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi Neighbor
> 
> Fellow VWL Groupies, I just wanted to thank Muushka for her help with show #1 of this little project I have been working on called Unofficial Vacation Magic  a DVC Owners Podcast.
> 
> I contacted her about being a guest on the show and after our initial conversation and my working out the kinks of how to record the call  with her show #1 was done.
> 
> Have a listen. Joe
> 
> Oh October is getting closer and I cant wait to be home.




Great job Joe & Muushka!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Blossomz have a great trip!!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks all!  I'll be in touch and try to get some great photos!  It's off to the airport at 6:30 AM!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MIL/FIL made it back home to Sacramento safely last night. MIL said FIL has a huge Harry Potter type injury on his forehead, is missing a gigantic clump of hair and has a knot so big he can't put his sun hat on


*Glad they made it home safely Good Ole Gal.   Hope your fil feels better soon.  I'm hoping you find someone to watch the pets.  *


> It's off to the airport at 6:30 AM!
> __________________


*Whoo-hoo blossomz..........have a terrific time ! *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

GILL-WDW said:


> Two more days and we'll be home at VWL



Hope you have a great trip!  Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Glad they made it home safely Good Ole Gal.   Hope your fil feels better soon.  I'm hoping you find someone to watch the pets.  *



MIL decided to fly out here!  She's flying out on Wed and staying till July 10th! 

Yeah


----------



## lisaviolet

Haven't been here in awhile.  Just stopping by to say:



Hi wonderful groupies.  Hope you're having a great weekend!

Lisa


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello to all the groupies. Needed to finally check in with the group.

Sorry I didn't get to say have a great trip blossomz and looking forward to a T.R.

Glad things are working out out Good Ol Gal. Hope your FIL recoups quickly.

Granny, that was hilarious.  Just when I thought mine wasn't the brightest, he moved up a couple of notches.

WDWRR and Muushka. I'm sitting here listening to the podcast right now and am loving it. Great job Joe. Nice to have a voice to our beloved Barb.

Have a nice weekend all 

Rob


----------



## cheer4bison

I enjoyed the podcast too.   You'll have to let us know when the next one is up and running.

Just makes me smile to think that groupies like Good Ol Gal and Blossomz will be enjoying the lodge this week.  Hope they take lots of pictures to share with us.


----------



## Granny

lisaviolet said:


> Haven't been here in awhile.  Just stopping by to say:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi wonderful groupies.  Hope you're having a great weekend!
> 
> Lisa



Lisa...always great to see you stopping by for a visit.  

And Rob, hope all is well in your world as well.  

I hope all Groupies are fully enjoying this first day of summer!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Lisa, Rob.  Good to see you (r words  ).


You Groupies are the best.  Thanks for the thumbs up on the podcast.  Believe me, if this thread didn't exist, there is no way on Earth I would have done that.

So, there are Groupies at VWL right now as we speak!  Exciting, isn't it! 
I can't wait to hear from them.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> So, there are Groupies at VWL right now as we speak!  Exciting, isn't it!   I can't wait to hear from them.




I am looking forward to posts/pics too!!  I am *almost* down to single digits people!


----------



## cheer4bison

Yeah Corinne! Almost single digits is indeed cause for celebration.   

What are you most looking forward to photographing (and sharing with us groupies) while you are on vacation?

Jill

PS. Question for other groupies who might know... Did I hear that there was a special feature article on Ranger Stan in Vacation Magic a few years back (before we joined)?  If so, do you know if DVC archives their back issues?


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> I am looking forward to posts/pics too!!  I am *almost* down to single digits people!



 



cheer4bison said:


> Yeah Corinne! Almost single digits is indeed cause for celebration.
> 
> What are you most looking forward to photographing (and sharing with us groupies) while you are on vacation?
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS. Question for other groupies who might know... Did I hear that there was a special feature article on Ranger Stan in Vacation Magic a few years back (before we joined)?  If so, do you know if DVC archives their back issues?



Great question Jill, about what someone wold be most looking forward to photographing. 

Sorry, no can help on the Ranger Stan question.  I'll bet JT will know the answer!

Say, did anyone notice that the new VWL moose tag does not have the word 'Groupies' on it?? 

I guess that is the difference between a *moose *and a *Moosie !*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Great news Good Ole Gal !  Glad your mil can help out.  So I'm guessing your FIL is feeling better ? 

Lisaviolet....nice to hear from you----and mickeymorse !*




> I hope all Groupies are fully enjoying this first day of summer!


*Enjoying ?!?!   Granny....I LIVE for summer !  I wish every day could be sunny and warm !*


----------



## MaryJ

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi Neighbor
> 
> Fellow VWL Groupies, I just wanted to thank Muushka for her help with show #1 of this little project I have been working on called Unofficial Vacation Magic  a DVC Owners Podcast.
> 
> I contacted her about being a guest on the show and after our initial conversation and my working out the kinks of how to record the call  with her show #1 was done.
> 
> Have a listen. Joe
> 
> Oh October is getting closer and I cant wait to be home.



Just finished listening to your podcast, and I must say, it was great!  Count me in as a subscriber!  

Nice interview with Barb.  Unfortunately, we will miss the meet date by about a month, so I won't get to see you in person and put a face with the voice.  Hopefully there will come another time.  We will be at VWL for the half marathon, so put us (DH & me) down for Jan. 3-10.


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> Just finished listening to your podcast, and I must say, it was great!  Count me in as a subscriber!
> 
> Nice interview with Barb.  Unfortunately, we will miss the meet date by about a month, so I won't get to see you in person and put a face with the voice.  Hopefully there will come another time.  We will be at VWL for the half marathon, so put us (DH & me) down for Jan. 3-10.



Is that Jan 3-10 of 2009?  If yes, we will be there at that time also!


----------



## Corinne

cheer4bison said:


> Yeah Corinne! Almost single digits is indeed cause for celebration.
> 
> What are you most looking forward to photographing (and sharing with us groupies) while you are on vacation?
> 
> Jill



Hi Jill,   
Actually, what I meant was I am looking forward to posts and pics from people currently at the Lodge! But, I do hope to post while we are there, and I will attempt to upload my photos~ I have never done it before so I am not sure I will have the patience to figure it out while we are there, I am going to try though!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


>




Maria~

Your images crack me up and are such fun!


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> Nice interview with Barb.  Unfortunately, we will miss the meet date by about a month, so I won't get to see you in person and put a face with the voice.  Hopefully there will come another time.  We will be at VWL for the half marathon, so put us (DH & me) down for Jan. 3-10.



Your trip is on the list...and I believe Barb is correct that you are there at the same time.  Groupie Meet!!  

Barb...I might have messed up your January vacation on the list.  Please check it out for me to make sure I have it right.  



			
				Corinne said:
			
		

> Actually, what I meant was I am looking forward to posts and pics from people currently at the Lodge! But, I do hope to post while we are there, and I will attempt to upload my photos~ I have never done it before so I am not sure I will have the patience to figure it out while we are there, I am going to try though!



Corinne...while we all love "live" updates and photos, it's most important that you have a great vacation.  We'd hate to see you spending too much time and energy trying to post pictures while on your trip.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Nice website and podcast *Joe*, that must have taken you some time to pull together.  You must have a computer related job?  Congrats on that precious new daughter!
*Muushka* nice interview.  I have a good friend from Rochester.  I think you have lost the accent.  Your diction is national news ready!

Good to see you drop by *Lisaviolet. * 

*Granny*, I notice you are from St. Louis.
Are you out of the flood zone, I hope.

*Mia* where do you come up with em, girl?
You are our resident cartoonist!

Good Sunday, everyone.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Nice website and podcast *Joe*, that must have taken you some time to pull together.  You must have a computer related job?  Congrats on that precious new daughter!
> *Muushka* nice interview.  I have a good friend from Rochester.  I think you have lost the accent.  Your diction is national news ready!
> 
> Good to see you drop by *Lisaviolet. *
> 
> *Granny*, I notice you are from St. Louis.
> Are you out of the flood zone, I hope.
> 
> *Mia* where do you come up with em, girl?
> You are our resident cartoonist!
> 
> Good Sunday, everyone.
> 
> Deb



Thank you Deb.  I really thought I heard the old Rochester accent peaking through.   



Granny said:


> Your trip is on the list...and I believe Barb is correct that you are there at the same time.  Groupie Meet!!
> 
> Barb...I might have messed up your January vacation on the list.  Please check it out for me to make sure I have it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Corinne...while we all love "live" updates and photos, it's most important that you have a great vacation.  We'd hate to see you spending too much time and energy trying to post pictures while on your trip.



I'm with Granny on this one Corinne.  Vacation and fun first, then Groupies, when you have run out of things to do and are bored. 

PS Granny, you didn't mess me up.  Good job!  Thank you for doing this for us.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, Gang.

Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Muushka

Hi WD.  Long time no see  .

I hate to get involved on those big threads.  I am just now reading up on it.  I heard about it a few days ago, thought great, no more calling day by day, but now realize that we may have trouble booking our stay at VWL in Dec 09  .  We usually stay Sun thru Fri, but we may lose that if we don't book the previous Fri and Sat nights.  Ugh.  Not sure how this will play out.....

And you?  What do you think?


----------



## Muushka

Oops, WD, something has changed here.......


----------



## jimmytammy

That Vacation Magic that featured Ranger Stan came out last year(sorry, cant remember the issue)  Your guide should be able to help get you a copy.  Our guide got me an extra issue, and we made a frame and gave it to Ranger Stan.  I actually have one framed here at home and took a pic of it to post.  I will try to get it up soon.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> I'm with Granny on this one Corinne.  Vacation and fun first, then Groupies, when you have run out of things to do and are bored.



 thanks Muushka (and Granny!) Actually I am looking forward to bringing my new laptop on the trip with us.  I am going to try and figure out the picture thing before we leave if I have time!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

WD love the new Moose A. Moose profile pic!  





wildernessDad said:


> Hello, Gang.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

50 years Too! said:


> Nice website and podcast *Joe*, that must have taken you some time to pull together. You must have a computer related job? Congrats on that precious new daughter!


 
Thanks Deb glad you like it and yes it did take some work to get it going but it was a labor of love. Yes guilty as charged I work in IT as CTO so I do podcasting and use Disney to keep me from going craze. Thank you yes every day with her is a joy.

Joe


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> Hi WD. Long time no see  .
> 
> I hate to get involved on those big threads. I am just now reading up on it. I heard about it a few days ago, thought great, no more calling day by day, but now realize that we may have trouble booking our stay at VWL in Dec 09  . We usually stay Sun thru Fri, but we may lose that if we don't book the previous Fri and Sat nights. Ugh. Not sure how this will play out.....
> 
> And you? What do you think?


 
I'm worried to Mu..,  we don't have enough points to book the weekends but this might be a good excuse to buy more pts.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning, Groupies! 
Just stopping by to wish everyone a good week!


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> I'm worried to Mu..,  we don't have enough points to book the weekends but this might be a good excuse to buy more pts.



But I don't want to buy more points!!  



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning, Groupies!
> Just stopping by to wish everyone a good week!



Right back at you!  Good to see you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi WD.  Long time no see  .
> 
> I hate to get involved on those big threads.  I am just now reading up on it.  I heard about it a few days ago, thought great, no more calling day by day, but now realize that we may have trouble booking our stay at VWL in Dec 09  .  We usually stay Sun thru Fri, but we may lose that if we don't book the previous Fri and Sat nights.  Ugh.  Not sure how this will play out.....
> 
> And you?  What do you think?



Am I missing something here that may affect me as a VWL owner?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Disney Lovin Iowan.....
I know about the thread Muushka and others are talking about.  

MS has a new poilicy on making reservations.  If a Member wants to make a 7 night reservation they can call 11 months out of the CHECK-IN date (we used to have to wait until the CHECK-OUT date if we wanted to book a week straight like this).    They will not accept day by day booking for stays of 7 nights.  

Now here is the tricky part.  Say you want to stay 9 nights.  I think you will have to add those two extra nights on individually ?   Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.   Some people are complaining about this policy.  

For instance, if you want to stay a couple days around New Years.  People booking Dec 25 through Jan 1 will have a priority on getting a room over someone who just wants to come in around Dec 29 and stay 3 nights.   So that is the part that is upsetting people.   It could end up being unfair for those trying to get those coveted, hard to book times in WDW at certain resorts.   

I can tell you....we don't have enough points to book 7 nights straight because of the higher weekend points.  We usually do Sun through Thurs and then book cash for Fri/Sat nights.  So I would be affected by those that are able to book 7 nights straight in highly sought after time periods.  Think VWl at CHRISTMAS ?!!!!

If I'm off.........someone please correct me.  This is how I understood the new policy ?*


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Oops, WD, something has changed here.......



I'm sorry, Muushka.  I deleted the question so this thread wouldn't be deleted.  I know what you are saying though!


----------



## wildernessDad

Just want to point folks to the below thread for the discussion on the new booking procedure.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1861954


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> Just want to points folks to the below thread for the discussion on the new booking procedure.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1861954



In regard to this thread, page 37 has this comment: "First of all, it makes it sound like the new WL rules are an unavoidable side-effect of the new booking rules"

Can anyone tell me what the new WL rules are?


----------



## ransom

DiznyDi said:


> In regard to this thread, page 37 has this comment: "First of all, it makes it sound like the new WL rules are an unavoidable side-effect of the new booking rules"
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the new WL rules are?



Just to avoid confusion of anyone reading this, in this context WL = Wait List, not Wilderness Lodge.

The new wait list rules are, according to the statement by DVC, that one may not waitlist for a day or set of days.  One may only wait list for one's entire reservation.

If you'd like to discuss the change, that should probably be done in the thread referenced by wildernessDad.


----------



## DiznyDi

Many thanks for the clarification!  
Thought I was missing something about the *W*ilderness *L*odge.


----------



## Dodie

Hello Groupies! I've been missing in action for a few days.  All work all the time.

Lots of DVC news to catch up on! Glad for the stability of the Groupies thread!


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE*


----------



## wildernessDad

DiznyDi said:


> In regard to this thread, page 37 has this comment: "First of all, it makes it sound like the new WL rules are an unavoidable side-effect of the new booking rules"
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the new WL rules are?



You can only WL for the entire stay.  You can't wait list day by day.  That's the impression that I got.


----------



## wildernessDad

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> WD love the new Moose A. Moose profile pic!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> That Vacation Magic that featured Ranger Stan came out last year(sorry, cant remember the issue)  Your guide should be able to help get you a copy.  Our guide got me an extra issue, and we made a frame and gave it to Ranger Stan.  I actually have one framed here at home and took a pic of it to post.  I will try to get it up soon.



Thanks so much for the info.  I'll give my guide a call to see if I can score a copy of that issue!  Good, as always, to hear from you. 

Jill


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !


----------



## eliza61

Rizzo the rat, recieved his information packet yesterday on his senior trip next year to wdw.  While he's pretty excited, he was a little dismayed to find out that they are staying at the AS sports and not a deluxe.  I'm thinking about booking a trip the exact same week for a 1 bedroom at the lodge.    Hey the boy just got his license, I have to have some fun to make up for all the late night worrying.




blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !




Hey blossomz, have a drink by the pool for me.  How are the crowds?


----------



## eliza61

No trivia today but does anyone remember these?






If you do, what were they used for?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> No trivia today but does anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, what were they used for?



Is that a ticket explanation?  The famous "E" ticket included?

Poor Rizzo  



blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !


Hey blossomz!  Have a great time for all of us!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Dodie said:


> Hello Groupies! I've been missing in action for a few days.  All work all the time.
> Lots of DVC news to catch up on! Glad for the stability of the Groupies thread!



*DODIE!!*



blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !



Hope you are having a Mooserific time blossomz



eliza61 said:


> Rizzo the rat, recieved his information packet yesterday on his senior trip next year to wdw.  While he's pretty excited, he was a little dismayed to find out that they are staying at the AS sports and not a deluxe.  I'm thinking about booking a trip the exact same week for a 1 bedroom at the lodge.    Hey the boy just got his license, I have to some fun to make up for all the late night worrying.
> Hey blossomz, have a drink by the pool for me.  How are the crowds?



Thats sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Dodie

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !



 So very, very jealous.


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !


*Pure Bliss!!!!*


----------



## keliblue

eliza61 said:


> No trivia today but does anyone remember these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, what were they used for?


 
Being from Southern California originally, we used these all the time and Disneyland   I actually still have a couple of partial books that I found in the desk at my dads house. To bad not one of them had an "E" ticket in it


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !



Yeah Blossomz!  Thanks for checking in!  So glad you made it there safely and are having a good time.  Have a lava colada from Trout Pass for me!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I see I have some catching up to do. I can't listen to the podcast from work. They block EVERYTHING. 
I'm down to single digits for our SSR trip so I'll be busy packing for that while trying to keep it a secret from the kids. We figured it would be a nice surprise for them. 

On another note I called our guide today to let her know we would be in town in case she had any unnamed places (BLT or whatever the rumored name of the day is) she wanted to show us. She told me she would add me to the list of members interested in "future products" but didn't think she would be calling me during this trip.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies~

I somehow landed on the original VWL Groupies thread (smack dab in the middle of it) and man, am I having fun! 

First, jimmytammy's pics from Oct 07 has me so excited and wanting more! It won't be long now!

Then I see eliza61's post about her younger son and his "snack food laundering".  Oh my gosh!   

What a fun group!


----------



## Muushka

> "snack food laundering"



Yup, that's our Eliza   and offspring  .

Happy packing DisneyNutzy.  And keep us in the loop about the BLT  .

PS we are having those for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !



Thanks for giving us an update on Stan.  

Jill

Always good to hear from you.  And glad to help.  See ya in Dec!!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys! 

Guess where I was two days ago?  Yep, standing in the lobby of WL!!  

I had a quick business trip to Orlando/Tampa the past couple of days.  I talked my colleague into swinging by WDW for a quick visit.  He was pretty much blown away by WL...said he couldn't believe something like this existed in Florida.  And that was before he came into the lobby with me!  He provided the mandatory OMG upon entering the lobby and of course the eyes went straight up.  

The reason I stopped by was to pick up a WL snow globe.  It was easy to find...sitting on a display table two feet inside the main entrance door of the Mercantile.  

I bought it for DW as one of the upcoming anniversary gifts.  I will give it to her while we are in WDW in July celebrating our anniversary.  So I bought it, lugged it home and will have to hide it and lug it back to give to her.   

I didn't think I would have a chance to sneak over to WL during our family trip so this way I'm assured of having it on hand.

I was only at WL for a few minutes...which was kind of tortuous actually.  I looked for Ranger Stan but no go.



			
				blossomz said:
			
		

> Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos.



Oh, no wonder I didn't see R. Stan!  He was too busy hangin' at the pool and for some reason taking pictures (figured he'd have gotten that out of his system by now!).


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Good Ol Gal June 28 - July 6 VWL
> DisneyNutzy June 30 - July 4 SSR
> Corinne July 3-8 VWL



*Happy trails to the next three Groupies on the list to leave for the Lodge & SSR !   Have a great time guys and don't forget to report back to all of us here who live vicariously through you all *


----------



## Muushka

I love to start the day with a pic from Maria!  Once again, great pic  .

And yes, happy trails to all Groupies going home. 

Granny!  What a fun story.  And I can imagine how difficult it was to just visit for a few minutes.  I am glad the person you were with was properly blown away.  It's funny.  I have shown the WL to several people.  Some jaws drop and some just nod and say, oh, this is nice.  I guess the world is made up of all types!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Guess where I was two days ago? Yep, standing in the lobby of WL!!



*Wow Granny !  WAAAAY COOL !   You dw is going to love the WL snowglobe !  It's not a suprise that you were able to impress your colleague with the ambience of the WL   

We did this once.  Not to sound insensitive.....but we were returning from my uncle's funeral in April '99 and had to stop by the WL on the way home.   We were only in FL for 3 days.  But managed to spend about 2 hours at the Lodge---had lunch at Whispering Canyon before our long ride home.   *


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Hi guys! Guess where I was two days ago?  Yep, standing in the lobby of WL!!
> 
> The reason I stopped by was to pick up a WL snow globe.  It was easy to find...sitting on a display table two feet inside the main entrance door of the Mercantile.
> 
> I bought it for DW as one of the upcoming anniversary gifts.  I will give it to her while we are in WDW in July celebrating our anniversary.  So I bought it, lugged it home and will have to hide it and lug it back to give to her.



Granny, how cool! I am trying to imagine what it would be like to just show up at any particular spot in WDW for a few hours! LOL! You sound like a very sweet hubby, I am sure your dw will be so excited to receive the snowglobe!!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Happy trails to the next three Groupies on the list to leave for the Lodge & SSR !   Have a great time guys and don't forget to report back to all of us here who live vicariously through you all *



Thanks, Maria!  I am really getting excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Muushka said:


> I love to start the day with a pic from Maria!  Once again, great pic



I agree! Maria, you rock!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought it for DW as one of the upcoming anniversary gifts.  I will give it to her while we are in WDW in July celebrating our anniversary.  So I bought it, lugged it home and will have to hide it and lug it back to give to her.
> 
> Oh, no wonder I didn't see R. Stan!  He was too busy hangin' at the pool and for some reason taking pictures (figured he'd have gotten that out of his system by now!).



Good job on the anniversary gift.  You now get the "good husband" award for the day!
Hey maybe you can talk your colleague into purchasing some points, pick up an incentive award before your vacation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow I'm not on for 2 days and miss so much!!!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Disney Lovin Iowan.....
> I know about the thread Muushka and others are talking about.
> 
> MS has a new poilicy on making reservations.  If a Member wants to make a 7 night reservation they can call 11 months out of the CHECK-IN date (we used to have to wait until the CHECK-OUT date if we wanted to book a week straight like this).    They will not accept day by day booking for stays of 7 nights.
> 
> Now here is the tricky part.  Say you want to stay 9 nights.  I think you will have to add those two extra nights on individually ?   Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.   Some people are complaining about this policy.
> 
> For instance, if you want to stay a couple days around New Years.  People booking Dec 25 through Jan 1 will have a priority on getting a room over someone who just wants to come in around Dec 29 and stay 3 nights.   So that is the part that is upsetting people.   It could end up being unfair for those trying to get those coveted, hard to book times in WDW at certain resorts.
> 
> I can tell you....we don't have enough points to book 7 nights straight because of the higher weekend points.  We usually do Sun through Thurs and then book cash for Fri/Sat nights.  So I would be affected by those that are able to book 7 nights straight in highly sought after time periods.  Think VWl at CHRISTMAS ?!!!!
> 
> If I'm off.........someone please correct me.  This is how I understood the new policy ?*



Thank you Maria and WD.  My husband makes our reservations so I'll have to make sure he knows the changes.



blossomz said:


> Hi all!  Checking in from VWL on my phone! Saw Stan, doing well. Relaxing at pool and taking photos. Ttfn will check in again !



So, so jealous!  Hope you are having a wonderful time!



eliza61 said:


> Rizzo the rat, recieved his information packet yesterday on his senior trip next year to wdw.  While he's pretty excited, he was a little dismayed to find out that they are staying at the AS sports and not a deluxe.  I'm thinking about booking a trip the exact same week for a 1 bedroom at the lodge.    Hey the boy just got his license, I have to have some fun to make up for all the late night worrying.


Eliza that sounds great!  When my DD's school was there the school stayed off property and I didn't want that!  Why do that when you can stay at the Lodge!  It was a little hard for DD to stay in a different place then the rest of the group but it was worth it.


----------



## blossomz

Well...I bribed my son to let me at his computer a few moments so I can report back to my cyber buddies!!  At the moment we are having one of those huge loud Florida thunderstorms!! We are enjoying it from our villa!  We have 3544 and 3546..2 BR lock off.  It is half way down the long hall..we look out toward the buses and I think what is the dreaded laundry thingee!!  My cousins are in 3530 on the rotunda.  It is a 1 BR and not really very different.  We did take a peek at a corner 2 BR..it has a galley kitchen.  It was a dedicated 2 BR.   But any view is better than being home..Stan says he is seriously considering retiring in June of 2009.  The frozen mocha drink is gone at the pool bars at all resorts!  I couldn't believe it!   So I've had to settle for the Pina Colava!  The pool has been wonderful.  We've really spent a lot of time just relaxing here.  I caught the railroad guy that comes to the Carolwood Pacific room to talk about Walt and his trains and share about the photos.  It was fun.  He even showed us a spot on the floor where Roger Brogie hit the floor when dedicating it and chipped the floor!  Tomorrow we move the AKV...I'll be sad to leave our beloved lodge, but will enjoy part 2 of our vacation!  We're hoping the weather clears for the Luau tonight..if not..I think it will be Artists Point!  Yum!  Will check in again if my son lets me on his computer!  TTY soon!!   

Granny...Wish I would have known you were here!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Blossomz 

Who is this RR guy?  I don't think I remember hearing about him. Sounds interesting.

I am anxious to hear about AKV.  I would love to do a couple of nights there one of these days.  

I hope you enjoy the rest of the vacation.  And sorry they don't have your favorite drink anymore.  Bummer.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> The frozen mocha drink is gone at the pool bars at all resorts!  I couldn't believe it!   So I've had to settle for the Pina Colava!  The pool has been wonderful.  We've really spent a lot of time just relaxing here.



Hi Blossomz:

I am sorry they don't have your mocha drink! I was looking forward to one next week!!!!!!!  The Pina Colava sounds pretty delish too! 

Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Blossomz thanks for the update!  Sounds like you are having fun!  Please tell us how you like AKV.  Did you get to go to the Luau?

Good Ol Gal have fun on your trip!!!!

I am going through such withdrawl!!!!  Wish I could start planning another trip!!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we'll be leaving for WDW in less than 12 hours  

We have a split stay 1 night, then 7 nights.  

We're doing the DXDDP for the first night.... and I still haven't decided what to do for the second part of the trip  

DDP, DXDP, DDE???  

My dh said I've never exercised my right to change my mind so much in my life.  

But now I have to decide today... what will I do???


----------



## Muushka

GOG!!  You have just a little time left!  You go girl!!

DXDP for one night, very smart.  Me and another DISser figured that that plan for one or 2 nights was a steal.  As for the rest of the trip, have fun planning!!  

So, think of us......back here in the real world....whilst you sip Pina Colavas (what ever they are!! , but they sound great! ) watching the water ripple...trees sway....ducks swim....... 

Happy Trails Good Ol Gal!!!


----------



## Corinne

Good Ol Gal said:


> we'll be leaving for WDW in less than 12 hours



Good Ol Gal:

It looks like you will still be there when we arrive!  Are you staying at the VWL the entire time??


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello again groupies.

Looks like I missed another departure. Have a great trip Good Ol Gal. And just so I don't miss anymore, hope you also have a wonderful time Corinne. Wonder if a groupie meet is possible with GOG.

Hope to hear about more of your trip blossomz. Let us know how the sister resort feels.

I am getting closer and closer to our 180 day ADR time and don`t know what to do about DDP. Would someone talk me into or out of it There`s me again, couldn`t make a decision if my life depended on it


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Another nasty storm here last night.  This is getting to be ridiculous.  Fortunatly we didn't have any damage but there was alot of damage in this whole area.  Saddest of all 2 teens died when a tree fell on their car and another one in the same car was injured.  All 3 went to my DD's school.   



mickeymorse said:


> I am getting closer and closer to our 180 day ADR time and don`t know what to do about DDP. Would someone talk me into or out of it There`s me again, couldn`t make a decision if my life depended on it



Mickeymorse we did the dining plan for the first time when we went earlier this month.  We loved it!  I don't think we will ever go and not do it again.  It was so nice to be able to eat wherever we wanted without having to worry about the price.  We sure ate well!  We would use our snack credits for breakfast since we got desserts with our meals.  We would get a small box of cereal and just buy some milk.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hello again groupies.
> 
> Looks like I missed another departure. Have a great trip Good Ol Gal. And just so I don't miss anymore, hope you also have a wonderful time Corinne. Wonder if a groupie meet is possible with GOG.
> 
> Hope to hear about more of your trip blossomz. Let us know how the sister resort feels.
> 
> I am getting closer and closer to our 180 day ADR time and don`t know what to do about DDP. Would someone talk me into or out of it There`s me again, couldn`t make a decision if my life depended on it



I am not a huge fan of the DDP (unless it is free or holiday time).  With having cooking facilities I eat better (healthier) than when we have the DDP.  It is time consuming and expensive (to me anyway, did you know that I am cheap..err frugal!?  ).  And it seems like the entire time is based around where and when you are going to eat!   

If we have a studio (like in Jan, for 2 nights at BCV) we like it.  But if we have a 1 BR, no, I prefer to eat at least 1 meal a day in the villa.  I do not work, so when I am on vacation I do not mind cooking at all.  But I can understand why others would not.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Another nasty storm here last night.  This is getting to be ridiculous.  Fortunatly we didn't have any damage but there was alot of damage in this whole area.  Saddest of all 2 teens died when a tree fell on their car and another one in the same car was injured.  All 3 went to my DD's school.
> snip....





I am so sorry about the loss of your children's classmates. 
I am glad that you did not sustain any damage.  I hope things calm down for your area.


----------



## mickeymorse

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Another nasty storm here last night.  This is getting to be ridiculous.  Fortunatly we didn't have any damage but there was alot of damage in this whole area.  Saddest of all 2 teens died when a tree fell on their car and another one in the same car was injured.  All 3 went to my DD's school.
> Mickeymorse we did the dining plan for the first time when we went earlier this month.  We loved it!  I don't think we will ever go and not do it again.  It was so nice to be able to eat wherever we wanted without having to worry about the price.  We sure ate well!  We would use our snack credits for breakfast since we got desserts with our meals.  We would get a small box of cereal and just buy some milk.





Muushka said:


> I am not a huge fan of the DDP (unless it is free or holiday time).  With having cooking facilities I eat better (healthier) than when we have the DDP.  It is time consuming and expensive (to me anyway, did you know that I am cheap..err frugal!?  ).  And it seems like the entire time is based around where and when you are going to eat!
> If we have a studio (like in Jan, for 2 nights at BCV) we like it.  But if we have a 1 BR, no, I prefer to eat at least 1 meal a day in the villa.  I do not work, so when I am on vacation I do not mind cooking at all.  But I can understand why others would not.
> I am so sorry about the loss of your children's classmates.
> I am glad that you did not sustain any damage.  I hope things calm down for your area.



I knew the groupies would help  Thanks

Sorry to hear about those kids DLI. We have been having those T-storms off and on since Thur. Probably the same ones just a day later. Already had 2 since 9:30 this morning. Fortunately I haven`t heard any bad news around here.

Since our trip in Jan is split between a studio(Fri Sat) and a 2 bdrm, I figured to do the DDP for the studio but we are looking at doing the HDDR and CRT and I think they are both 2 TS meals. Would it just be better to pay cash  Oh well, it will all work out. We will be at the Lodge regardless


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I am not a huge fan of the DDP (unless it is free or holiday time).  With having cooking facilities I eat better (healthier) than when we have the DDP.  It is time consuming and expensive (to me anyway, did you know that I am cheap..err frugal!?  ).  And it seems like the entire time is based around where and when you are going to eat!
> 
> If we have a studio (like in Jan, for 2 nights at BCV) we like it.  But if we have a 1 BR, no, I prefer to eat at least 1 meal a day in the villa.  I do not work, so when I am on vacation I do not mind cooking at all.  But I can understand why others would not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry about the loss of your children's classmates.
> I am glad that you did not sustain any damage.  I hope things calm down for your area.



Thanks Muushka and Mickeymorse!  

I can see what you mean when it comes to having a 1br.  That would help save money.  I can't stand to cook so when we vacation I avoid it if possible!  Also when on vacation my motto is Diet?  What diet?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

What is going on?! Why did my last post end up before Mickymorse's when it should have been after it?  Weird.  I also keep having to log in everytime I post even though I am already logged in.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> I am getting closer and closer to our 180 day ADR time and don`t know what to do about DDP. Would someone talk me into or out of it There`s me again, couldn`t make a decision if my life depended on it


We're not huge fans of the DDP, MM.  For whatever reason, no matter how hard we try to stay on some type of "Plan" we are never where we are supposed to be.  We also usually have a car, so if we miss an ADR we can easily get a meal.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Another nasty storm here last night.  This is getting to be ridiculous.  Fortunatly we didn't have any damage but there was alot of damage in this whole area.  Saddest of all 2 teens died when a tree fell on their car and another one in the same car was injured.  All 3 went to my DD's school.
> 
> .



This weather is really getting crazy every where, even here on the East Coast. Wasn't there a news report that the red cross actually ran out of money from responding to weather related emergencies so eary in the summer?  We've been living in the 90's with 90% humidity since early June.  I've been running around the house behind Sid & Rizzo like a crazy women turning off lights and TV's because the air has been running non stop since June started.  You guys are going to have to revive me when I get this months electric bill.   
Give your daughter a big groupie


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi all!  Just back.  We had a great VWL stay...I think our villa was 5446..something like that, with the dedicated studio next to it.   It's just about the same area we've had every year, no complaints with the villas at all.

Now, on Thursday, in the dim light in our bedroom, I wondered what the round spot was on our bedroom rug. Hmm, it moved, and was a frog.  Yellow green, flat with big feet, so I'm guessing a tree frog of sorts.  We got it out, onto the balcony. A few hours later I was going to have a drink on the bacony, and it was right there, at the top of the chair, facing the villa. It just looked as if it were waiting for a chance to hop in again.  I passed on going out at that time.  It was gone the next morning, but I did feel an obligation to mention the possibility of a guest like that to the other adults in the party.  My DSis had one in her bathtub last year.  I do try to remember to check my sneakers before putting them on.

Bobbi 

PS.  Every stay at VWL makes me more and more a VWL Groupie! It's just the most relaxing resort that I know of and a beauty to boot!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome Home Bobbi!  Sounds like if it weren't for the frog, it would have been perfect!  Glad you made it home safely.



eliza61 said:


> We're not huge fans of the DDP, MM.  For whatever reason, no matter how hard we try to stay on some type of "Plan" we are never where we are supposed to be.  We also usually have a car, so if we miss an ADR we can easily get a meal.
> 
> 
> 
> This weather is really getting crazy every where, even here on the East Coast. Wasn't there a news report that the red cross actually ran out of money from responding to weather related emergencies so eary in the summer?  *We've been living in the 90's with 90% humidity since early June.  I've been running around the house behind Sid & Rizzo like a crazy women turning off lights and TV's because the air has been running non stop since June started. * You guys are going to have to revive me when I get this months electric bill.
> Give your daughter a big groupie



Me too!  My poor husband wanted something cooked in the oven when it was 102 outside!   I think he regretted asking me!  We got our electric bill, $88, not that bad, but bad for May/most of June!  Our new LCD TV is quite the heat producer.  But the picture is so sweet....   Sorry.

Tonight at 3 AM we will make our reservations for Palo for our cruise this Sept.  Can't wait!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Those frogs know what they want.  They are heading to the best views in the place 

Here is to a great Sunday to all the groupies!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Well, we were pretty darn close to having the dumpster view, who knows, that could be a gourmet feast for the little green guys....DH told me the room number, 4556.  

Bobbi


----------



## Corinne

yup...tree frog.  Two years ago we were walking back to our room at the BCV and were walking through the walkway behind the BC rooms and a woman was standing outside of her ground floor room looking completely freaked! So we stopped and asked if she was OK, and she pointed to several of the frogs on the wall just outside of her room.  She went on to explain how they had been in her room (one was under a towel left on the floor!)  On this particular trip it was just me, my sister and my younger ds.  So my sister saw how squeamish I was about the frogs! She kept giggling and saying we were going to have some outside of our room.  I told her we would not b/c we were on the pool side and not near trees.  Well, she teased me the entire walk back, and when she went to open the patio door (we were on the ground floor) there was a MASSIVE bull frog!!  Honestly, if I did not know better I would say she had planted the freaking thing!!!!!!!!!  On all of our subsequent BCV trips, I have noticed more and more tree frogs.  I wonder if the population has grown, because I cannot believe if they were that prevalent before I never noticed them before??


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> Well, we were pretty darn close to having the dumpster view, who knows, that could be a gourmet feast for the little green guys....DH told me the room number, 4556.
> 
> Bobbi



Welcome back Bobbi.  You gave me a real visual with the frogs feasting!

If I can't whine to my groupies who can I whine too?  Sorry for the off topic, but my airconditioning is broken and my handy husband is out of town.  103 yesterday, low of 77 last night and predicted 96 today! 
I am so spoiled, I know, but I think I might die.  By my name I'm sure most of you know how fun sleeping was last night. 
Both kids abandoned me for cooler climes late last night.  Almost knocked on my neighbor's door but didn't have the nerve!
I'm sure it will be in the 50's and raining by the 4th.  Nothing in between.

Wonder what Good Ol Gal is doing right now?

Happy Sunday groupies.
Deb


----------



## bobbiwoz

50 years Too! said:


> Welcome back Bobbi.  You gave me a real visual with the frogs feasting!
> 
> If I can't whine to my groupies who can I whine too?  Sorry for the off topic, but my airconditioning is broken and my handy husband is out of town.  103 yesterday, low of 77 last night and predicted 96 today!
> I am so spoiled, I know, but I think I might die.  By my name I'm sure most of you know how fun sleeping was last night.
> Both kids abandoned me for cooler climes late last night.  Almost knocked on my neighbor's door but didn't have the nerve!
> I'm sure it will be in the 50's and raining by the 4th.  Nothing in between.
> 
> Wonder what Good Ol Gal is doing right now?
> 
> Happy Sunday groupies.
> Deb



Thinking of you, and hoping it gets better.

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Bobbi*....Welcome back !   I've never seen tree frogs anywhere on property.  Seen plenty of regular frogs and BIG toads or bullfrog (at the Wl as a matter of fact).  Had a regular frog in our villat at OKW once.   He was in the bathroom.....we were on the ground floor so we just escorted him out the door---kids loved it.  

*Disney Lovin Iowan*.....so sorry about the storms and especially the loss of your children's classmates.  How tragic.  We've lost a few teens around here due to storms too.  One was the sister of one of my dd's best friends.  She lost control of her car and hydroplaned.   So sad.  My condolences.  

*50 Years Too !*  This happend to us a couple weeks back during the Philly heat wave (heat index of 100-105 for like 5 days).   It was torture, so I sure know what you're going through.   So your dh is not back until the 4th ??  Oh no............try and stay cool the best you can !




> *Muushka* says : And it seems like the entire time is based around where and when you are going to eat!



*Mickeymorse*....I'd have to agree with Muushka's quote above.  Definitely the whole idea of making tons of reservations and then having the vacation dictated by having to be there at a certain time in a certain park or hotel.....not for us.   We prefer to wing it.  We make a few reservations for a week's stay and then wing the rest.   We do have the DDE card and much prefer just getting the 20% off and getting to eat only what we want to.  Sometimes my girls or my dd and I will even split an entree.  With DDP we couldn't do that.   But I know plenty who love the DDP---too much food for us and too restricting on our touring plans.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> I am not a huge fan of the DDP (unless it is free or holiday time).  With having cooking facilities I eat better (healthier) than when we have the DDP.  It is time consuming and expensive (to me anyway, did you know that I am cheap..err frugal!?  ).  And it seems like the entire time is based around where and when you are going to eat!
> 
> If we have a studio (like in Jan, for 2 nights at BCV) we like it.  But if we have a 1 BR, no, I prefer to eat at least 1 meal a day in the villa.  I do not work, so when I am on vacation I do not mind cooking at all.  But I can understand why others would not.
> 
> 
> 
> Muuska, I couldn't agree with you more about the dining plan. We went for the free dining last September and we felt like all our entire vacation was based on where and when we had to eat. If we were paying for it I'm sure it would be even worse as we would try to make sure we got our moneys worth.
> Ditto on the studio vs 1BR comparison also. I would consider the dining plan if it was just the wife and I in a studio for a short trip.
> 
> We leave late tomorrow night for SSR. Can't promise any pics of our lodge as this is a short trip and we may not make it over to there. If I free up some time I will do my best to get over there and get some pics.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *DisneyNutzy* June 30 - July 4 SSR
> *Corinne* July 3-8 VWL



*Have a terrific time DisneyNutzy and Corrine !!!!!!! *


----------



## Muushka

Yes!!  Have a terrific time DisneyNutzy and Corrine!!

Write often, post lots of pics, hug on Ranger Stan and have a wonderful time!!  

Everyone got their assignments??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We have similar thoughts on the dining plan as a few others and I don't know for certain if we will ever do it again.  No matter how well we thought we planned we seemed to frequently end up somewhere else that we needed to leave in order to get to our food.      We caught the free dining the first or second year they did it.  My hubby is skinny and can eat a ton and even he was crumbling by the end - it was so much food.  And of course could we leave anything unused?  Gosh no!!!!

We won't have our first stay in a Villa until Dec. but I'm looking forward to doing breakfast there, and maybe a couple of lunches (or polishing off leftovers) and then we made a few dinner reservations.  Probably more than we would have since we have guests joining us.

Now - if I can try and get out of my head that we're not going to be staying at VWL and are at OKW and BCV I'll be better off.  But every time I think about the trip I start thinking.....ok, a quick run over to FW, a quick boat ride to MK, a nice rest by the fireplace......do I have the Lodge on my brain or what!?!?


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Kathy.  You have the Lodge on the brain, welcome to the club.   

We are at OKW this Sept and we plan on visiting the Lodge while we are at WDW.  I doubt that our guests will want to come over with us, it is probably a Groupie thing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We won't have our first stay in a Villa until Dec. but I'm looking forward to doing breakfast there,



*You'll have a great first visit in a villa despite it not being the VWL Kathy.  And you can always visit the Lodge while you're there.  The holidays are always a great time to visit.  
*


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hi everyone!  

I just wrote this whole long thing on our trip so far.. and the internet here redirected my message  

We're off to WCC so I'll fill you all in later! 

VWL is just as wonderful as always


----------



## MiaSRN62

*For those that like to add little touches of the Lodge or even furnish a room or two in the likeness of the WL, have u seen this site ? *
http://www.terrysvillage.com/ui/bro...bId=ThemedDecor&requestURI=viewEndecaCategory


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Yes, Kathy.  You have the Lodge on the brain, welcome to the club.
> 
> We are at OKW this Sept and we plan on visiting the Lodge while we are at WDW.  I doubt that our guests will want to come over with us, it is probably a Groupie thing.





MiaSRN62 said:


> *You'll have a great first visit in a villa despite it not being the VWL Kathy.  And you can always visit the Lodge while you're there.  The holidays are always a great time to visit.
> *



I'm pretty certain our guests will want to take a look at the lodge so we'll have no problem planning a trip over thank goodness!  And I really am looking forward to staying at the other villas as well and know it will be a great trip.

At least this has been added confirmation that we bought were we wanted to stay - not that there's been even a moment of doubt!


----------



## Muushka

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wrote this whole long thing on our trip so far.. and the internet here redirected my message
> 
> We're off to WCC so I'll fill you all in later!
> 
> VWL is just as wonderful as always



I'm so sorry!  I hate it when that happens.   Other than that, have a great time!! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> *For those that like to add little touches of the Lodge or even furnish a room or two in the likeness of the WL, have u seen this site ? *
> http://www.terrysvillage.com/ui/bro...bId=ThemedDecor&requestURI=viewEndecaCategory



What a fun site that is!  I just finished the dining room, while not green like the bath, (terracotta), some nice WL decor would be great!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Have a terrific time DisneyNutzy and Corrine !!!!!!! *



Thanks, Maria!  You crack me up with your clip art!  I love it!!!! 



Muushka said:


> Yes!!  Have a terrific time DisneyNutzy and Corrine!!
> 
> Write often, post lots of pics, hug on Ranger Stan and have a wonderful time!!
> 
> Everyone got their assignments??



GOT IT!!!   I think I have the photobucket "thing" down,  This will be our first trip with my laptop, so I  really hope to be able to post frequently.  At least that is my plan .   I just know how much I enjoy reading posts from people actually THERE so I would like to do the same. 



Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just wrote this whole long thing on our trip so far.. and the internet here redirected my message
> 
> We're off to WCC so I'll fill you all in later!
> 
> VWL is just as wonderful as always



GOG, I hope to see you there!  I will be traveliing with my dh and our (soon-to-be) 18 year old son~ his bday is on the 4th!  We will also be meeting my friend and her dh. I cannot wait!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Good morning from room 3552...and our lovely view of the dumpsters  

Well, we can't actually see the dumpster, there are two trees blocking it, but you sure can hear them!  

We decided to do the DXDP for our first night.  We had a studio b/c ds13 and dd11 were spending the first night with a friend, so DH, myself, DS7 and DS8 stayed here at  VWL. 

We left Fri at 2:30 pm and arrived here at 6:30am.  And guess what?  Our room wasn't ready!     We went to Roaring Forks for breakfast and then headed over to Epcot. 

We didn't arrive until 8:15 at Epcot, and had to redeem our AP and get our DDE card.  I had our strategy to follow so off we went.......

We FP TT, walked on it, walked on MS, FP Soarin, rode it.  Rode Living with the Land, used our Soarin FP, then headed back to TT to use our FP... walked right  on with them.  

So in 2 hours we rode TT twice, Soaring twice, MS once, LWTL once.  We could have ridden MS more, but the kids were hungry and hot so we headed to our ADR. 

After that we went to our lunch at Le Cellier.. YUMMY   Our ADR was for 12, but we arrived at 11:30.  They sat us w/in 3mins.  There were people coming in w/o ADRs and they were all turned away. 

Very yummy lunch.  My dd11 has a new love, the cheddar cheese soup.  She finished her cup, and half of my bowl!  Then asked DS13 if she could have his too!   Surprisingly she did not have room for her hot dog  

DH tried the sour apple drink and loved it!  He is not very experimental with food so it was nice to see him try some different stuff.. even if it's just a drink. 

Well I was alone when I started this, but I have two campers join so I am going to go. 

Just one more thing... Toy Story Mania ROCKS!!!!!   

We're spending the day here at the Lodge, unless I can talk someone into going to DHS with me to ride TSM again


----------



## wildernessDad

Good Ol Gal said:


> Good morning from room 3552...and our lovely view of the dumpsters
> 
> Well, we can't actually see the dumpster, there are two trees blocking it, but you sure can hear them!
> 
> We decided to do the DXDP for our first night.  We had a studio b/c ds13 and dd11 were spending the first night with a friend, so DH, myself, DS7 and DS8 stayed here at  VWL.
> 
> We left Fri at 2:30 pm and arrived here at 6:30am.  And guess what?  Our room wasn't ready!     We went to Roaring Forks for breakfast and then headed over to Epcot.
> 
> We didn't arrive until 8:15 at Epcot, and had to redeem our AP and get our DDE card.  I had our strategy to follow so off we went.......
> 
> We FP TT, walked on it, walked on MS, FP Soarin, rode it.  Rode Living with the Land, used our Soarin FP, then headed back to TT to use our FP... walked right  on with them.
> 
> So in 2 hours we rode TT twice, Soaring twice, MS once, LWTL once.  We could have ridden MS more, but the kids were hungry and hot so we headed to our ADR.
> 
> After that we went to our lunch at Le Cellier.. YUMMY   Our ADR was for 12, but we arrived at 11:30.  They sat us w/in 3mins.  There were people coming in w/o ADRs and they were all turned away.
> 
> Very yummy lunch.  My dd11 has a new love, the cheddar cheese soup.  She finished her cup, and half of my bowl!  Then asked DS13 if she could have his too!   Surprisingly she did not have room for her hot dog
> 
> DH tried the sour apple drink and loved it!  He is not very experimental with food so it was nice to see him try some different stuff.. even if it's just a drink.
> 
> Well I was alone when I started this, but I have two campers join so I am going to go.
> 
> Just one more thing... Toy Story Mania ROCKS!!!!!
> 
> We're spending the day here at the Lodge, unless I can talk someone into going to DHS with me to ride TSM again



It looks like you're having a great time even with the dumpster noise!  I hope that the rest of your trip goes great!


----------



## Muushka

GOG!!  FP for TT!!  I only had 1 cup of coffee, it took me a while to figure it out, but eventually did.  We love TT .  It is the only fast ride I can get my husband to ride with me.

And DxDP for one night, that is a great plan.  Smart.  I didn't realize that there was a Toy Story Mania.  Now I want to experience it!!  Oh well, a little longer (<3 months!).

Have a wonderful rest of the trip and I love reading about the food!

Hi WD , good to see you  .


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Hi WD , good to see you  .



Thanks, lurking some.  Reading mostly.  Work has been heck.  I kept it G-rated.


----------



## mickeymorse

Great to hear from you GOG. Sorry about the dumpster view. Thank heavens for trees I love Le Cellier. My mouth is watering. My fave app. has to be the mussels. Can't wait to hear more. Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Just like Muushka said, good to see you WD. I can relate about work. We are going through another round of downsizing and it hasn't been any fun Hope it doesn't get to me


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Great to hear from you GOG. Sorry about the dumpster view. Thank heavens for trees I love Le Cellier. My mouth is watering. My fave app. has to be the mussels. Can't wait to hear more. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> Just like Muushka said, good to see you WD. I can relate about work. We are going through another round of downsizing and it hasn't been any fun Hope it doesn't get to me



I hope it doesn't get to you either, fingers crossed.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey GOG the dumpster view sure beats a view of work any day!!!  We only got to ride Toy Story Mania once but we loved it!  So much fun. Glad you are having fun!  
My aunt that went with us last month called me yesterday and said that her and some friends will be going down in April 2009.  So jealous.  She did ask me for help in planning though so at least I can do that.  They will stay in a value.  We are considering going again over Christmas 2009.  We have never been at WDW then.  Usually we try not to go after the 2nd week of Dec.  Not sure if we want to deal with the crowds.  Wish I could take my DD out of school to go.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Muushka said:


> GOG!!  FP for TT!!  I only had 1 cup of coffee, it took me a while to figure it out, but eventually did.  We love TT .  It is the only fast ride I can get my husband to ride with me.
> 
> And DxDP for one night, that is a great plan.  Smart. * I didn't realize that there was a Toy Story Mania.  Now I want to experience it!!  Oh well, a little longer (<3 months!).*
> 
> Have a wonderful rest of the trip and I love reading about the food!
> 
> Hi WD , good to see you  .



Well let me tell you it was CRAZY!!  I was at the rope and as soon as they said go, there were people RUNNING like crazy to get there.   They didn't do what they normally do at all the other parks, follow the ride operators they let everyone run like maniacs!  

I ran for a bit, but then slowed to a fast walk.  I went to get a FP and all the machines were broken!!  DH and the kids got in line and it weaved around and back towards the FP machines so there was a huge group of people backing up.  I was third in line for my FP machine and finally got one at 9:05, return time 10:15.  Joined family in line right behind the FP machines... and TSM was CLOSED!  They were having some sort of difficulty and announced that the ride wasn't working.  LOTS of people left.. no FP, no ride... Not us.. we stayed put.  It finally opened up at 9:15.  We made it through the ride w/in 15 mins.  The line moved pretty quickly. 

I really want to go again.. family decided to do DTD and the pool today. 

We've enjoyed WL this time around.   I do miss the dining plan, but we're surviving.  DH and I went shopping and we've decided once we eat all the food we purchased we'll "have" to eat out   We've almost run out of bread already.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Everyone...well we are back from our wonderful trip home.  Our flight was delayed by weather in New Orleans about an hour.  We were in Villa 3544/46 (2 BR) facing the buses.  It was very relaxing!  But I prefer a bay lake view.  Muushka..the RR is the railroad talk in the Carolwood Pacific room.  One of the engineers comes over from MK and tells all about the room, the photos, the trains and Walt.  It was fun.  I can't believe how fast our trip went!  I had a magical moment over at AKV...one of the animal guys asked if I would help call over the vultures for a treat!  I got to wave a huge animal kingdom lodge flag and the 5 of them saw it from way across the savannah! It was really quite something!  We rode Toy Story 3 times...It is awesome!  We did Everest twice!  Tried The Wave for dinner and was very pleasantly surprised.  It was really nice.  Flying Fish was fantastic..my son had the steak and I've never tasted anything like it!  Yak and Yeti was OK..the service was not great though.  Lots and lots of storms!  Hot hot humid days, big T-storms, and then pleasant evenings!  I also did my share of shopping at World of Disney! Will post some photos when I get organized!  

Have a great trip to all of the groupies already there or on their way down soon!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hi Everyone...well we are back from our wonderful trip home.  Our flight was delayed by weather in New Orleans about an hour.  We were in Villa 3544/46 (2 BR) facing the buses.  It was very relaxing!  But I prefer a bay lake view.  Muushka..the RR is the railroad talk in the Carolwood Pacific room.  One of the engineers comes over from MK and tells all about the room, the photos, the trains and Walt.  It was fun.  I can't believe how fast our trip went!  I had a magical moment over at AKV...one of the animal guys asked if I would help call over the vultures for a treat!  I got to wave a huge animal kingdom lodge flag and the 5 of them saw it from way across the savannah! It was really quite something!  We rode Toy Story 3 times...It is awesome!  We did Everest twice!  Tried The Wave for dinner and was very pleasantly surprised.  It was really nice.  Flying Fish was fantastic..my son had the steak and I've never tasted anything like it!  Yak and Yeti was OK..the service was not great though.  Lots and lots of storms!  Hot hot humid days, big T-storms, and then pleasant evenings!  I also did my share of shopping at World of Disney! Will post some photos when I get organized!
> 
> Have a great trip to all of the groupies already there or on their way down soon!



Glad you had a nice trip!  Don't you hate it when they're over?  Flying Fish was good?  Glad to hear that.  We may try it some day.


----------



## eliza61

Good Ol Gal said:


> Good morning from room 3552...and our lovely view of the dumpsters
> 
> Well, we can't actually see the dumpster, there are two trees blocking it, but you sure can hear them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we went to our lunch at Le Cellier.. YUMMY   Our ADR was for 12, but we arrived at 11:30.  They sat us w/in 3mins.  There were people coming in w/o ADRs and they were all turned away.
> 
> :



You're official now, every one has to have the dumpster view.  All our trips we still haven't been to Le Cellier.  We keep making ADR's for it and then either missing it or cancelling.  I'll use that asmy excuse for going back next year



wildernessDad said:


> Thanks, lurking some.  Reading mostly.  Work has been heck.  I kept it G-rated.


Don't let work keep you away WD.  by the way nice moose avatar.  Is that new? or am I losing brain cells way more rapidly than I thought.



blossomz said:


> Hi Everyone...well we are back from our wonderful trip home.  Our flight was delayed by weather in New Orleans about an hour.  We were in Villa 3544/46 (2 BR) facing the buses.  It was very relaxing!  But I prefer a bay lake view.   !



Welcome home Blossomz, glad you had a great trip and can't wait for the photogs.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Blossomz, for your report.  I love that you got to wave the vultures over for dinner!  I do that at family gatherings, but I do it without a flag!! 

How did you like AKV?  How does it compare to VWL?  I have stayed at AK before (once) and really enjoyed it.  But not AKV.

Is there a schedule at VWL for when the RR guys come over for their talk?


Welcome home! I am so glad you had such a good time.


----------



## Corinne

Good Ol Gal said:


> Just one more thing... Toy Story Mania ROCKS!!!!!





blossomz said:


> We rode Toy Story 3 times...It is awesome! !



OK, ladies, I am officially excited to ride Toy Story Mania!   Welcome back, blossomz, I am looking forward to your photos!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Thank you Blossomz, for your report.  I love that you got to wave the vultures over for dinner!  I do that at family gatherings, but I do it without a flag!!
> 
> How did you like AKV?  How does it compare to VWL?  I have stayed at AK before (once) and really enjoyed it.  But not AKV.
> 
> Is there a schedule at VWL for when the RR guys come over for their talk?
> 
> 
> Welcome home! I am so glad you had such a good time.



It is really nice over at AKV.  I love being near all of the animals.  It definitely has GREAT theming.  I would say as much as the WL, but it is a very different feel of course.  I missed having a quiet pool.  The pool and the spas get very crowded at AKV.  I really like the selections at the Mara.  I wish they would make a larger kitchen at RF.  It gets boring after awhile.  We stopped in to see what was at Capt. Cooks at Poly and it has a much larger variety as well.  Anyway, AKV is defintely a close 2nd..but our Lodge still comes first in my heart!  Something about walking across that wooded bridge to VWL!  We'll have to wait and see what Kadani will be like!

There is a sign in the CP room that says when the engineer will be there to tell about the room.  It is to the left of the game tables as you walk in from the front door...Don't you just love it that you know exactly where I'm talking about! AAHH....I feel the peacefulness just describing it!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> on't let work keep you away WD.  by the way nice moose avatar.  Is that new? or am I losing brain cells way more rapidly than I thought.



It's my new Moose A. Moose avatar.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Good Ole Gal and Blossomz.....thanks for the reports.  I really enjoy hearing about your trips.  Can't wait for Toy Story Mania.  A friend of mine just returned and said it was mobbed and they never got on. I think she said stanby was like 2-3 hours.    She felt Disney Studios was crowded because of Star Wars weekends too.  

Wilderness Dad.......also love your avatar----thanks for popping in to see us despite your hectic work schedule.  

I've never tried Flying Fish either-----did try Spoodles last summer though and was pleasently suprised.   As for Yak and Yeti.  Should I not make an effort to dine there ?  



> blossomz :  I missed having a quiet pool. The pool and the spas get very crowded at AKV. I


Isn't there a plan for a quiet pool once Kidani Village is done ?   I sure hope so.  I know they're planning another themed pool for that area.


----------



## blossomz

Definitely try Flying Fish...

I would say try Yak and Yeti at least once before deciding.  It did feel kind of like a chain..which isn't surprising since it is owned by Rain Forest's group.  The food wasn't bad..the drinks were good..the service was terrible!

I'm thinking there will be a quiet pool at Kidani..but I'm not sure.  A CM said the shop will be smaller than Zawadi.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Can't wait for Toy Story Mania.  A friend of mine just returned and said it was mobbed and they never got on. I think she said stanby was like 2-3 hours.



I have been thinking it will be tough to get on this trip. Hopefully we will!

A question for you all......

We usually order from Garden Grocer but since this is a relatively short trip (and we are staying in a studio) I did not place an order.  It is too late for me to fax the grocery order form to the WL, so I am wondering if anyone knows white time the Mercantile closes?  We are arriving late tomorrow night....


----------



## jimmytammy

Corinne said:


> I have been thinking it will be tough to get on this trip. Hopefully we will!
> 
> A question for you all......
> 
> We usually order from Garden Grocer but since this is a relatively short trip (and we are staying in a studio) I did not place an order.  It is too late for me to fax the grocery order form to the WL, so I am wondering if anyone knows white time the Mercantile closes?  We are arriving late tomorrow night....



I believe the Mercantile closes at 11

Have a great trip!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks

Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## blossomz

Although Mercantile closes at 11, I am pretty sure they will deliver it to your room after checking in.  So it might be there when you get up there, or first thing the next morning.

Hope all goes well with Tammy.  I'm sending her


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> I believe the Mercantile closes at 11
> 
> Have a great trip!!



Thanks so much!


jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.



You bet....hope all goes well, and she will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.



Best wishes and prayers for a successful operation and speedy recovery.  


Corinne....ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY your trip !!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for all the great VWL info Blossomz.  And yes, it is comforting to read instructions and know exactly where you are talking about!  Ahhhhhh.  
I look forward to the new area opening up at AKV, we will probably book after that.  Thanks!



wildernessDad said:


> It's my new Moose A. Moose avatar.


He is very handsome!



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.


  For Tammy.  I hope she has an uneventful, successful surgery.  With a short recovery time!


----------



## loribell

Good luck with Tammy's surgery. 

My son will be having the same surgery after we return from the lake. I wanted him to be able to have some sort of fun before the surgery.


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.



Hugs  to Tammy as she recovers!  Will keep her in our thoughts and prayers.

Jill

PS. Thanks to GOG and Blossomz for sharing some magic from their trips!    It is so nice to be able to share the fun with friends.  Will stay tuned for more news and photos.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.




Sending Moose dust out to you guys.  Keep us posted Jimmy


----------



## Mr Man

Hello,

First post in this thread.  I'm not a groupie yet, but I am looking forward to staying at VWL for the first time with my family beginning August 1st.

We home-base out of SSR for DVC and spend most of our other WDW vacations at FW.  We have visited WL numerous times to eat (and swim in your pool- joke, just a joke  ) but have not stayed there to date. 

Our 2 sons love the boat to the Magic Kingdom (they think it is an attraction- which I suppose it is of sorts).  

Which brings me to my question.  Does anyone know if they run a dedicated boat for WL in the summer or does it share with FW?  Not sure if this is a trivia question or not but expect this is THE place to find the answer.

Regards,


----------



## Dodie

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks. Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning.  If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.



I'm thinking good thoughts for her! DH had that surgery a few years ago and I narrowly missed having to have it last year myself.  (Hurt my shoulder in a fall - ended up with bursitis and "just shy of 'frozen'" - but no tear - thankfully!)

2 months and 8 days until our next trip to VWL (our first trip "home" as DVC members) and, GROUPIES, I have to admit that the waiting is KILLING me!!!!  My husband and I even have our big 15th anniversary trip to Alaska before that (end of July), but I'm fixated on that Disney trip like crazy!!!!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Mr Man said:


> Hello,
> We have visited WL numerous times to eat (and swim in your pool- joke, just a joke  ) but have not stayed there to date.



  I love it! Welcome to the thread. I don't know the answer but someone should come along who does soon.


----------



## DiznyDi

Mr Man said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post in this thread.  I'm not a groupie yet, but I am looking forward to staying at VWL for the first time with my family beginning August 1st.
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my question.  Does anyone know if they run a dedicated boat for WL in the summer or does it share with FW?  Not sure if this is a trivia question or not but expect this is THE place to find the answer.
> 
> Regards,



 to the Groupies!
When we were there in May there was a dedicated boat running between MK and WL and another boat going to FW.
Maybe someone who has just returned can give more current information.
Enjoy your trip!


 Hugs and prayers for Tammy. Hope the surgery and recovery goes well.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Corinne....ENJOY, ENJOY, ENJOY your trip !!!



Thanks, Granny!  I am certainly planning on it! 
We are pretty much all packed and I just printed out our boarding passes.  Our flight departs Manchester, NH at 7:30PM. I am hoping none of the thunderstorms we have been having all week will surface and interfere with our departure. The MK has EMH tomorrow evening and since we will be arriving around 11:00, I am *hoping* we can get over there for a few hours.  We do not typically do the EMH any longer but since it is actually open until 4:00AM  we may mosey on over! I am sure it will be insane.   Who knows!


----------



## Muushka

Mr Man said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post in this thread.  I'm not a groupie yet, but I am looking forward to staying at VWL for the first time with my family beginning August 1st.
> 
> We home-base out of SSR for DVC and spend most of our other WDW vacations at FW.  We have visited WL numerous times to eat (and swim in your pool- joke, just a joke  ) but have not stayed there to date.
> 
> Our 2 sons love the boat to the Magic Kingdom (they think it is an attraction- which I suppose it is of sorts).
> 
> Which brings me to my question.  Does anyone know if they run a dedicated boat for WL in the summer or does it share with FW?  Not sure if this is a trivia question or not but expect this is THE place to find the answer.
> 
> Regards,



Mr. Man!  Do I recognize you from the conservative thread?? 

We never go to WL in the summer, so I can't answer, but just wanted to say hi!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

cheer4bison said:


> PS. Question for other groupies who might know... Did I hear that there was a special feature article on Ranger Stan in Vacation Magic a few years back (before we joined)? If so, do you know if DVC archives their back issues?


 
Not sure if someone answered or not but it is Vacation Magic Spring 2007.

I also have most of them in pdf if you PM me I can send you a link to download it.   

Sorry I have not been around a lot.

This podcast thing has a life of its own.     And of course real job gets in the way of my fun.  

Is it October yet? now 89 days and counting.  

Joe


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Thanks for all the prayers, thoughts and well-wishes.  Tammy is doing well but is very sore.  Turns out there was no tear in RC.  She had a bone spur and it was causing much inflammation.  Dr said it would take about a month with re-hab to get full use back.  She rested well(those meds sure pack a punch) so that is a blessing.  

As Muushka stated, never in a million yrs did I ever think I would have cyber friends, let alone those I could lean on.  You groupies are the best!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...very happy to hear about Tammy's results and prognosis.


----------



## Mr Man

Muushka said:


> Mr. Man! Do I recognize you from the conservative thread??
> 
> We never go to WL in the summer, so I can't answer, but just wanted to say hi!


 
Yup, it's me.  Hiya Muushka!   

Yes, I have always thought that VWL would be perfect in winter time (or what passes for winter in FL) but the boys insist that the boat to MK is the "Bees Knees".

I am really looking forward to the trip, in 29 days I hasten to add (needless gratuitous boast).


----------



## Muushka

JT, so glad your T is doing well.   



Mr Man said:


> Yup, it's me.  Hiya Muushka!
> 
> Yes, I have always thought that VWL would be perfect in winter time (or what passes for winter in FL) but the boys insist that the boat to MK is the "Bees Knees".
> 
> I am really looking forward to the trip, in 29 days I hasten to add (needless gratuitous boast).



I thought I recognized you  .  Actually, in my extremely biased opinion, VWL is also excellent in the summer/hotter months.  The lake, the dark colors, the cavernous lobby and all those great pine trees!  Sure beats lame palm trees and hot sunny areas that you find at _other _DVC resorts.  Have a great trip! 

Did you get an answer to your question??  I didn't look back.



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Not sure if someone answered or not but it is Vacation Magic Spring 2007.
> 
> I also have most of them in pdf if you PM me I can send you a link to download it.
> 
> Sorry I have not been around a lot.
> 
> This podcast thing has a life of its own.     And of course real job gets in the way of my fun.
> 
> Is it October yet? now 89 days and counting.
> 
> Joe



Hey Joe, good to see you.  How is the podcast coming??


----------



## Mr Man

DiznyDi said:


> to the Groupies!
> When we were there in May there was a dedicated boat running between MK and WL and another boat going to FW.
> Maybe someone who has just returned can give more current information.
> Enjoy your trip!
> 
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Tammy. Hope the surgery and recovery goes well.


 
Thanks for this.  Obviously, it would be nice to have a dedicated boat, but the kids would enjoy the extra leg in any event.



Muushka said:


> I thought I recognized you  . Actually, in my extremely biased opinion, VWL is also excellent in the summer/hotter months. The lake, the dark colors, the cavernous lobby and all those great pine trees! Sure beats lame palm trees and hot sunny areas that you find at _other _DVC resorts. Have a great trip!
> 
> Did you get an answer to your question?? I didn't look back.


 
Yup, I'm good to go.

& LOL@ those "lame" resorts......Be careful, those "old-timers" at OKV are cantankerous grouches when it comes to defending their Home Resorts honor....... I have bruises from their walkers  & canes to prove it.......


----------



## Muushka

Mr Man said:


> Thanks for this.  Obviously, it would be nice to have a dedicated boat, but the kids would enjoy the extra leg in any event.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'm good to go.
> 
> & LOL@ those "lame" resorts......Be careful, those "old-timers" at OKV are cantankerous grouches when it comes to defending their Home Resorts honor....... I have bruises from their walkers  & canes to prove it.......



   I didn't call the other resorts lame, I called their palm trees lame!!  
Hey, this is one of the nicest threads that you will ever cast your eyes upon.  We Groupies do not put down other DVC resorts!  We are waaaay too full of ourselves for that! 

PS I hope those bruises heal eventually!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mr Man said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my question.  Does anyone know if they run a dedicated boat for WL in the summer or does it share with FW?  Not sure if this is a trivia question or not but expect this is THE place to find the answer.
> 
> Regards,



My understanding when we were there in Dec is that they "permanently" switched to a dedicated boat from WL to MK so you should be good to go!  I've read a few reports recently that indicate it is still that way.

Have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## Mr Man

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My understanding when we were there in Dec is that they "permanently" switched to a dedicated boat from WL to MK so you should be good to go! I've read a few reports recently that indicate it is still that way.
> 
> Have a great trip!!!!!


 
Thanks so much for this.  29 days and counting......tick tock tick tock (this is going to take a while)


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Muushka said:


> Hey Joe, good to see you. How is the podcast coming??


 
Going good I hope to have show #3 posted early next week.

I am also working on have some fun VWL discussions in the future shows.  

Stay tuned.

Joe


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

Just back from 3 days in Las Vegas with my DD.  Had great mother/daughter bonding before she moves to Japan for a year. 
 I'm really getting emotional about this.  

Lots going on here, as usual.  First thing I did was come to catch up!

Welcome *Mr. Man* , good to have a new groupie.
When I was at the lodge last they did have dedicated boats.  They are the smaller ones.

*Tammy*, feel better.  I think you need a trip home when you recover!

*GOG*, and *Blossomz* thanks for the reports.  Makes me so homesick!  

Missed saying by to *Corrine*, but if you are connected while there, have a fantastic time.

*Dodie!*

Happy 4th of July everyone. 

Deb


----------



## Happydinks

Good afternoon Groupies!

We've been away from the Boards (again) for awhile and just catching up on the "goings on" with everyone.  It's been a wild ride for a couple of months - between finding out that I'll be out of work either the end of this month or end of August (not sure yet); two sick pups for awhile (at one point our kitchen looked like something out of a horror movie ), etc. we've not been to "Our Happy Place" in awhile!  Anyway, our DCL cruise and stay at the Villas after will be our "reward" at the end of a couple of "Off Kilter"  months!

Hey Musshka - we are going to try and reserve Palo too - and never having been before - why the 3 am time?  We can't reserve until August 5th - is there some tip as to why you're doing it at 3 am?  Curious.  We really want to book there - aren't sure which of the 4 nights we should do it either.



Muushka said:


> Tonight at 3 AM we will make our reservations for Palo for our cruise this Sept.  Can't wait!!



Looks like everyone is having great trips - we've enjoyed reading about Toy Story - can't wait to experience it!

Leslie


----------



## Muushka

Oh Deb.  It must be difficult for your daughter to be leaving home.  She must be a good kid. 

Welcome back HappyDinks!  Sorry about the pending job loss.  Not fun.   And sick pups!  Oh my!!

Yes, a cruise and vacation is def needed!  About the Palo reservations.  I was wrong!!  Our 90th day out was June 29.  We were able to call at 12 AM that day, not having to wait till 3.  Which I didn't find out until after the fact!!  So good luck!  What I found was the the brunch was all filled up, but we had no problem getting dinner.  But I also found out that they release more slots for the 75 day out people and we can try again then.  

Also, be warned, if you do get any reservations, be sure to write down the res number.  I booked a pedicure for my husband's feet (I owed him it after his leg injury last year) and DCL lost it!

Too bad we can't be on the same cruise.  It seems like all the threads for DCL are for people with kids.  We need more DINKS!!!


----------



## Corinne

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Just back from 3 days in Las Vegas with my DD.  Had great mother/daughter bonding before she moves to Japan for a year.
> I'm really getting emotional about this.
> 
> 
> Missed saying by to *Corrine*, but if you are connected while there, have a fantastic time.
> 
> Deb



Hi Deb:

Actually, no you didn't!  Our flight leaves at 7:30PM!  Thanks for thinking of me.  I am sorry to hear your DD is moving to Japan for a year, hopefully the time will go by super quick. 
I will be connected at the Lodge and will try my best to post as much as possible! Good intentions and all that!


----------



## Muushka

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Going good I hope to have show #3 posted early next week.
> 
> I am also working on have some fun VWL discussions in the future shows.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Joe



I just listened to show #2.  Great!  I loved your attitude towards the new booking rules.  I agree 100% and refuse to get upset about it!  And it was fun listening to Tammy.  Thank you for doing this, it gives us an opportunity to get to know each other!

Lots of us DVC'ers are also DCL people, that would be an interesting topic too!  Ooh, there is a member cruise coming up......


----------



## keliblue

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Just back from 3 days in Las Vegas with my DD. Had great mother/daughter bonding before she moves to Japan for a year.
> I'm really getting emotional about this.
> 
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone.
> 
> Deb


 
Deb,

I am with ya sister, I shipped my boy off 2 years ago and have only seen him once since then  

But honestly, I couldn't be prouder of him.  USCG stationed in Sitka, Alaska.. and he sends home Halibut


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Deb,
> 
> I am with ya sister, I shipped my boy off 2 years ago and have only seen him once since then
> 
> But honestly, I couldn't be prouder of him.  USCG stationed in Sitka, Alaska.. and he sends home Halibut



I remember the Christmas we learned about his joining.  Have you visited him, or do you have plans?

We appreciate his service 

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> I remember the Christmas we learned about his joining. Have you visited him, or do you have plans?
> 
> We appreciate his service
> 
> Bobbi


 
Hi Bobbi  Happy 4th of July !!

We invite him on EVERY trip..   but I think at this point in his life, he would much rather go to Hawaii with his buddies when he gets leave  Hanging with mom & dad just isn't cool  .  I am being patient because one day he is going to be begging for my pts.


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Hi Bobbi  Happy 4th of July !!
> 
> We invite him on EVERY trip..   but I think at this point in his life, he would much rather go to Hawaii with his buddies when he gets leave  Hanging with mom & dad just isn't cool  .  I am being patient because one day he is going to be begging for my pts.



You are totally correct!

Happy 4th of July to you too!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  OK..some of my photos are up on the WL photo thread...Enjoy..

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26025861#post26025861


Jimmy...glad to hear Tammy made it through..I had that surgery a couple of years ago and I'm as good as new now.

Mr. Man..just got back from the Lodge..there IS a dedicated boat from the Lodge to MK...It's to the left side of the dock..


Happy Fourth to all the groupies!!


----------



## Dodie

Excellent photos, Blossomz!

Happy Independence Day, Groupies!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Blossomz for the great pictures.  I particularly love the one of Ranger Stan.  Nice work!


----------



## blossomz

I have to tell you guys..my cousins thought I was nuts..I kept saying I had to get some good photos for my groupies!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

subbing...saw your post on the WL thread and thought Id come take a peek  
BTW our very first visit to the WL will be on Aug 31st 2008...we are staying for 6 nights.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Tammy is having rotator cuff surgery this morning. If you dont mind, keep her in your thoughts and prayers today.



*You got it jimmytammy....thoughts and prayers going out.   My uncle had this surgery last year.  He walked into the side view mirror of his car and tore his rotary cuff.   He had to go through months of physical therapy too.  I wish Tammy all the best.  *




> LOL@ those "lame" resorts......Be careful, those "old-timers" at OKV are cantankerous grouches when it comes to defending their Home Resorts honor....... I have bruises from their walkers & canes to prove it







*Mr Man.........but (ahem...ahem).  
Watch where you tread with your comments about OKW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is my "home" resort and I do hold a very special place for it in my heart.   *


*So I'll let your comments slide this one time Mr Man ....but "it's ON" if there's a next time !  






*






*to heath-and-javens-mom too !!!*


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers, thoughts and well-wishes.  Tammy is doing well but is very sore.  Turns out there was no tear in RC.  She had a bone spur and it was causing much inflammation.  Dr said it would take about a month with re-hab to get full use back.  She rested well(those meds sure pack a punch) so that is a blessing.
> 
> As Muushka stated, never in a million yrs did I ever think I would have cyber friends, let alone those I could lean on.  You groupies are the best!


Jimmy, thanks for keeping us posted on Tammy.  I'm so glad she's doing well.  I'm with you on the groupies.  I truly enjoy chatting with the gang.  



Mr Man said:


> Yup, it's me.  Hiya Muushka!
> 
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to the trip, in 29 days I hasten to add (needless gratuitous boast).


Welcome Mr. Man.
Warning:  Needless gratuitous boast must be followed by groupie groveling for forgiveness in the way of pictures, pictures, pictures.  
Did I mention this group loves vacation pictures.    Have a wonderful vacation.



50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Just back from 3 days in Las Vegas with my DD.  Had great mother/daughter bonding before she moves to Japan for a year.
> I'm really getting emotional about this.
> 
> 
> Deb


Hey Deb,
Look at it as a reason why you will just have to visit Japan.  My baby brother was stationed at Okinawa for 2 years.  I use to terrorize him when we were little and missed the bugger when he left. 




Dodie said:


> Excellent photos, Blossomz!
> 
> Happy Independence Day, Groupies!



Back at ya *DODIE*

Mia,
I got a chance to see Ben Franklin & Betsy Ross get married yesterday.  It was a hoot.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka :  I didn't call the other resorts lame, I called their palm trees lame!!
> Hey, this is one of the nicest threads that you will ever cast your eyes upon. We Groupies do not put down other DVC resorts!



*Hey Muushka ! THANKS for saying this !!!!   *


*50 Years.....I know it's got to be extremely difficult to be seeing your dd off to Japan for a year.  I don't know if I could handle it.   I'm having a hard enough time sending my 17 yo dd off to college in FL next month    Hugs to you and Keliblue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Happydinks.....sorry to hear about the rough seas.   Do you have another job lined up ?  And hope the pups are doing better.  *


----------



## loribell

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Love the photos blossomz !  The one of Ranger Stan is a keeper.  I've never seen him in our many stays at WL/VWL.  *




> Mia,
> I got a chance to see Ben Franklin & Betsy Ross get married yesterday. It was a hoot.



*Cool eliza.....where was this ?  Independence Hall area ?  

Happy 4th of July to all !*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Loribell....thanks....impressive fireworks !!!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beautiful fireworks.  Thanks for the picture!  It looks as if fireworks are rained out in Cape May today.

Happy day to all!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It looks as if fireworks are rained out in Cape May today.


*Oh no....is it raining in Cape May now ?  Philly area is looking very overcast and threatening to rain.   Figures....I had to work on Mem Day when it was beautiful and I have off today and it'll most likely rain.  Murphy's Law !

Hope our Groupies (Good Ol Gal, DisneyNutsy and Corrine) who are in WDW are having nice weather ! *


----------



## keliblue

heath-and-javens-mom said:


> subbing...saw your post on the WL thread and thought Id come take a peek
> BTW our very first visit to the WL will be on Aug 31st 2008...we are staying for 6 nights.


 
Hey all fellow Groupie's  this is my good friend Farrah, I was lucky enough to meet her and her awsome family last year at WDw   I'm so glad you are going to get to enjoy our beloved WL    1 trip and I bought DVC    If you do too, use me as a referal....k

Can't wait to see you Farrah  



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hey Muushka ! THANKS for saying this !!!!  *
> 
> 
> *50 Years.....I know it's got to be extremely difficult to be seeing your dd off to Japan for a year. I don't know if I could handle it. I'm having a hard enough time sending my 17 yo dd off to college in FL next month  Hugs to you and Keliblue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Happydinks.....sorry to hear about the rough seas. Do you have another job lined up ? And hope the pups are doing better. *


 

Mia !!  She is going to school in Florida ??  you lucky, lucky dog ...I mean Moose  Hugs back at ya


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

Thanks for the warm welcome Keli!! Glad to see you over here! I cant wait to see you again this year!! 
Sooooo, since you bought a dvc can I just rent the DVC from you then LOL!
I am very excited to stay there this year. It looks sooooo nice!


----------



## mickeymorse

Happy *4th of July* to all my American Groupie friends.  






Welcome to Mr Man, Farrah 

Glad to hear Tammy is doing okay JT

Love the fireworks Loribell.

Can't wait to see your pics blossomz as soon as I finish this post.

Too funny Maria Love the cat animation. With your DD in Fla for school, do I see more pts being needed for all the trips down? 

Deb, the year will fly by. Glad you had a nice bonding trip beforehand.

Rob


----------



## MiaSRN62

> mickeymorse : With your DD in Fla for school, do I see more pts being needed for all the trips down?





> keliblue : Mia !! She is going to school in Florida ?? you lucky, lucky dog ...I mean Moose Hugs back at ya



*Yep Rob and keliblue....time is fast approaching.  We leave in 29 days.  First we'll do our WDW trip, then we're staying at Vero Beach to do the freshman orientation and move-in to the dorms portion of our trip.   It's going to be hard <sniff> to leave her there when we fly back to PA.   
She's going to Florida Institute of Technology (FL Tech) to major in marine biology.   I do have an aunt and uncle that live 25 min from campus---so I feel better she'll be close to some of our family.  But there will be some random trips scheduled to go see her in FL----no doubt there. *


----------



## Muushka

*Happy 4th of July Independence Day Groupies*

And thank you Rob, for the well wishes. 



blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  OK..some of my photos are up on the WL photo thread...Enjoy..
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26025861#post26025861
> 
> 
> Jimmy...glad to hear Tammy made it through..I had that surgery a couple of years ago and I'm as good as new now.
> 
> Mr. Man..just got back from the Lodge..there IS a dedicated boat from the Lodge to MK...It's to the left side of the dock..
> 
> 
> Happy Fourth to all the groupies!!



Great pictures, thank you.  Love the swans, very romantic  



heath-and-javens-mom said:


> subbing...saw your post on the WL thread and thought Id come take a peek
> BTW our very first visit to the WL will be on Aug 31st 2008...we are staying for 6 nights.



Welcome to the Groupies H&J's mom!  If, after your wonderful trip to WL you have the urge to own one of these precious Moosie Siggys, please grab one!  I'll bet he would look great on you!   Please visit us often (the thread that is, we know you will   the Lodge!)



MiaSRN62 said:


> *You got it jimmytammy....thoughts and prayers going out.   My uncle had this surgery last year.  He walked into the side view mirror of his car and tore his rotary cuff.   He had to go through months of physical therapy too.  I wish Tammy all the best.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Man.........but (ahem...ahem).
> Watch where you tread with your comments about OKW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my "home" resort and I do hold a very special place for it in my heart.   *
> 
> 
> 
> *So I'll let your comments slide this one time Mr Man ....but "it's ON" if there's a next time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to heath-and-javens-mom too !!!*



Love, love, love that cat.  Maria, you are the best!!
Mr Man, I think she means business!!  Look out!!


----------



## Muushka

I almost forgot....

*
DODIE!!!*

PS This is the extent of my creativity.  Sad, huh??


----------



## Mr Man

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Mr Man.........but (ahem...ahem). *
> *Watch where you tread with your comments about OKW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my "home" resort and I do hold a very special place for it in my heart.  *
> 
> 
> *So I'll let your comments slide this one time Mr Man ....but "it's ON" if there's a next time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *to heath-and-javens-mom too !!!*


 
  Thanks, Y'know, I believe you, which why I am happy to report that my comment is only in jest.  It was more a clumsy comment on OKW being the elder statesman(er person) of the DVC resorts.   

I think we are going to try out OKW for our Spring Break 09 trip.  I will be the one with the SSR hat on (oh, Mr Man....that was needless)

Have a Great 4th all!  Mine is pretty boring.  Everyone is out of town & I have to work (for some reason these Brits/Swedes I work for, don't consider today much of a holiday)


----------



## blossomz

I'm having a rather boring 4th myself..It's kinda hard to get into the fireworks spirit after just having seen "real" fireworks at WDW!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The sun came out and now we're planning to go to CM's fireworks.  It's been so long since we've bothered going to anyone else's fireworks, we're excited in spite of ourselves!

Have fun, everyone.  Another 4th of July pastime is going through all retailers of DVC.  That's how we began our DVC journey, nothing to do on a 4th of July in '03!

Bobbi


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hi everyone!  

We are having a GREAT time here at VWL  

We went to AK today and it didn't seem like a national holiday at all!  We didn't show up till 9:30 and we went to FP Everest.  It was only a 10 min standby line also!  Dh took the kids to Prim. Whirl while I was hiking my way across the park and they walked right on three times in a row.  

Next we walked on Dinosauar.  Well, dh and three kids did, as our ds7 would not ride it this time.  He and I went to Hester and Chester's and he was making a Mr. Potato Head, and they picked him to make the official Potato of the day!  His masterpiece was then put on display for everyone else to see :  

After Dinosaur we went to use our Everest FP.  Again, we had to split up b/c dd and ds didn't want to ride this one.  So ds13, ds9 and I went on.  We walked right on with our FPs and at the end of the ride we were awarded Dream FPs!!  

Next stop was Kali.  Standby said 30mins so we FP it and headed to Yak and Yeti for a snack.  We tried the chicken fried rice and the kids loved it!  I went to Flame Tree to get dh his fav bbq  

We just sat and relaxed and enjoyed some baby ducklings till our FP was ready (45mins).  We then went on Kali.. we went in the FP line, but there was NO WAIT at all!!  So we saved our FP and walked on.  I got drenched, of course.  We then walked right back on again, didn't even have to go through the whole line again, just turned at the FP entrance w/o our FP again.  

We did this three times in a row and we were so wet!!  Next stop Tough to be a Bug.  Again... walked on!  There was a 3 min wait for the doors to open, but no line at all.  

We had accomplished all we wanted to do by 12 and wanted to get back to VWL for our lunch at WCC, so we left w/o using our Dream passes.  When we walked out the door we had 3 dream fastpass lanyards, 3 everest Fp, and 12 kali fp!! 

I tell you, we never saw the 4th of July crowds we expected.  

This afternoon we just hung out at the lodge, swam and explored.  Our kiddos love counting the animals they find.  This morning we saw 6 armadillos and we had a tree frog on our balcony window (3rd floor) but at least it was on the outside  

We swam in the quiet pool from 6-7:30 and we were the only ones there!  Literally!!  I did watch the mass exodus headed to the boat for the MK.  I am sure it is going to be packed there tonight!  Which is another reason I'm so glad we did the Wishes cruise on Tues. 

Have a great 4th everyone!

downside:  my camera got wet on Kali and now it won't work   I'm hoping a good drying out will do it.  Thank goodness we're staying in tonight and I won't feel like I'm missing out on lots of picture opportunities.


----------



## Muushka

What fun!!  I am going to go with YOU next time.  Walking on EE and Kali!  You go girl!!  Nothing I love more than big hills and getting wet on a hot summer day  .

Our company just left and we are settling down to a nice NASCAR race.  Tomorrow night is the big one!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Good Ol Gal....what a GREAT day is sounded like you all had (except for the camera !  Hope that works again soon !).    Keep us posted whenever you can.  That's alot of armadillos you all counted in one day.    I have seen one or two over the years, but never as many as you.   My uncle who lives in FL says they are akin to rats in the sunshine state  *


----------



## blossomz

Wow GOG...sounds great.  When we were there last week at AK..crowds seemed to be down as well.  We did avoid the parks with the EMH because people tend to go there and chose the "off" parks!  Sounds like you are having a great time.  We had one of those tree frogs too and they are really funny!


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! 

OK, I can now officially I say I adore our home resort!   I can hear the collective DUH!! from all of you! lol.

It has been years since we stayed at the WL, and this is our first stay at the VWL since become members 7 years ago.  All I can say is what was I waiting for?   

We arrived very late on Thursday evening.  We arrived at the ME express counter and they placed us on a bus.  We were the last stop.  We checked in extremely quicky, since we were the only people checking in! I guess arriving late does have some benefits!  Our studio is on the 3rd floor.  The quiet pool is to our left and we have a nice woods view.  It is peaceful even though our neighbors are a tad noisy. They have little ones so I am at least thankful that they are not getting up too early.  

We got to the MK around 11:45 on Thursday evening, and stayed until 2:45!  We did so much in that short period of time!  We rode Buzz, Pooh, Mickey's Phil., Haunted Mansion, MTMRR, POC, hmm, I think that is it.  

Our younger son, Ryan, celebrated is 18th birthday on July 4th.  We had stopped at the concierge desk to have our park hoppers place on our room keys(no ap's this trip). 
 After Dana (dh) and Ryan walked away, I mentioned to  the CM that it was Ryan's 18th bday.  She gave me a pin with his name on it, which he did wear but on his shorts which he then proceeded to cover with his shirt.  He is not one for a lot of attention! When we arrived to the room later in the day a signed card from the characters and balloons were waiting for him.

 We went to DHS and immediately headed to TSM, only to find all FP had been distributed for the day (it was 11:30).  Oh well, maybe next time!  We rode TGMR, then Ryan grabbed FP for RnR, and Dana & I shopped while we waited. Once Ryan got back we went to 50's for lunch.  It was great as usual, and since I had mentioned it was Ry's bday when I made the ADR, the server brought him a cupcake with candles and we all sang.  About 10 minutes earlier a young girl was celebrating her bday, and he said, "They are not going to sing to me, right????" so I softened the "blow"  hehe.  It was all fun.

Next we went to Muppets and the boys rode RnR.  We left because we were meeting our friends who were arriving at the WL any moment!  

I am being rushed by someone who shall remain nameless, so I will wrap it up and say that dinner at Kona was fabulous and the fireworks from the beach were spectacular!  What a wonderful way to celebrate our baby's 18th and America!  

My pictures are not coming out too great, so if/when I get something I can actually post, I will!  

Hope I am not boring you all!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...glad that VWL is not a letdown in any way!   

Sometimes we build things up in our mind (and on this thread) and reality isn't given a fair chance to measure up.  So happy for you that all is working out well.  Sounds like your son will enjoy the rest of the trip in blissful anonymity. 

Enjoy your trip, don't worry about the pictures (yet) and have a great time!


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like you are having a great time.  Glad you realized the mistake of your ways and have come around to VWL at long last!


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne, glad you are having a great stay at our beloved lodge and now YOUR beloved lodge!


----------



## Muushka

*Yes, Corrine, WELCOME HOME, FINALLY!!!* 

And a very happy birthday to the shy birthday, um, I was going to say boy, but I will say Birthday Man!!

Boring?  Trip reports to WDW and especially VWL boring??     I do not know what that term means. 
We live for this stuff!!!

Don't fret the pics.  This is your first trip home, we make allowances for that.  
Groupies are the forgiving type! 

Just keep having fun.   Oh, and descriptions.  We love lots of details.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Boring us ???!!!  NO WAY Corrine !  Keep it coming !*



> We got to the MK around 11:45 on Thursday evening, and stayed until 2:45! We did so much in that short period of time! We rode Buzz, Pooh, Mickey's Phil., Haunted Mansion, MTMRR, POC, hmm, I think that is it.


*Now this is MY kind of night !!!!*


*Happy b-day to Ryan (I just had my middle dd turn 18 on June 29).   It's one of those milestone birthdays........what a magical moment to come "home" and find the card signed.   

I heard you pretty much have to get up when the roosters do to get TSM FP's !  My friend was there and said FP's were gone very quickly.  So we are planning to be at DHS no later than 9 am when we go in Aug.  

Glad you are finally getting to enjoy the WL/VWL !  *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

GOG and Corrine sounds like you are having fun trips!  Thanks for the updates!

Blossomz great pictures!  Love the one of Stan.  Wish I could have seen him while there.  Thanks for letting us know how your trip went.



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers, thoughts and well-wishes.  Tammy is doing well but is very sore.  Turns out there was no tear in RC.  She had a bone spur and it was causing much inflammation.  Dr said it would take about a month with re-hab to get full use back.  She rested well(those meds sure pack a punch) so that is a blessing.
> 
> As Muushka stated, never in a million yrs did I ever think I would have cyber friends, let alone those I could lean on.  You groupies are the best!



Glad Tammy is doing well! 



heath-and-javens-mom said:


> subbing...saw your post on the WL thread and thought Id come take a peek
> BTW our very first visit to the WL will be on Aug 31st 2008...we are staying for 6 nights.



Welcome to the best thread on the Disboards! 



50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Just back from 3 days in Las Vegas with my DD.  Had great mother/daughter bonding before she moves to Japan for a year.
> I'm really getting emotional about this.
> 
> Deb



My DD15 would be so jealous!  She would love to go to Japan and I had a hard time getting her out of the Japan pavillion at Epcot.  I would miss her so much if she moved to Japan for a year!  Can you go visit your DD?  Maybe go to Tokyo Disney?  Hugs for you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just thought of something amusing that fellow groupies may appreciate.  I have to give you a little background first.  In the summer of 2006 we took my aunt to the Black Hills and Wyoming.  In both places we stayed in log cabins.  The one in  Wyoming was a bit more rustic then we expected.  It was solar powered, we had to watch our water usage and the toilet was like the ones on airplanes!  The worst thing was that the logs were not sealed real well and we were out in the woods.  So our first day there we came back to the cabin around 10 at night and it was infested with moths!!!   I mean big huge and tons of them!  When we told the owners they said we should have expected it!  So it was our nightly ritual to come home and kill moths.  We killed over 60 in one evening.  Yuck.  My aunt was mortified.  She couldn't sleep at night and we ended up leaving a day early.  So when we went to WDW in May this same aunt went with.  When we got to VWL she said she hoped there were no moths and was quite pleased that there weren't!  She was so glad to be able to stay there and be able to enjoy herself and get a good nights sleep!  She really loved it there.
BTW it wasn't all bad at the cabin.  We enjoyed sitting out on the porch and having hummingbirds everywhere but the best thing was the morning we looked out and saw a mommy and baby moose walking by!  WooHoo!  No trip to Wyoming is complete without a moose sighting.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just thought of something amusing that fellow groupies may appreciate.  I have to give you a little background first.  In the summer of 2006 we took my aunt to the Black Hills and Wyoming.  In both places we stayed in log cabins.  The one in  Wyoming was a bit more rustic then we expected.  It was solar powered, we had to watch our water usage and the toilet was like the ones on airplanes!  The worst thing was that the logs were not sealed real well and we were out in the woods.  So our first day there we came back to the cabin around 10 at night and it was infested with moths!!!   I mean big huge and tons of them!  When we told the owners they said we should have expected it!  So it was our nightly ritual to come home and kill moths.  We killed over 60 in one evening.  Yuck.  My aunt was mortified.
> BTW it wasn't all bad at the cabin.  We enjoyed sitting out on the porch and having hummingbirds everywhere but the best thing was the morning we looked out and saw a mommy and baby moose walking by!  WooHoo!  No trip to Wyoming is complete without a moose sighting.




This must be my sign from god DIL, we were supposed to do the Wyoming adventure this year (adventures by disney) but Sid needed braces so he's got $4,500 sitting on his pearly whites.  Anyway, I've been wanting to see the west for so long, we have been investigating doing a trip on our own and ran across, the lovely:
Moose creek Cabins in West Yellowstone 





Maybe now is a good time to look into the nearest Marriott.  
Not sure I could handle a moose wandering by, I'm with your aunt WL is about as "roughing" it as I get.  I'm still recovering from the shock of finding out that chickens do not lay eggs in a dozen and that deer are actually quite a bit bigger than bambi.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> ......  Anyway, I've been wanting to see the west for so long, we have been investigating doing a trip on our own and ran across, the lovely:
> Moose creek Cabins in West Yellowstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........I'm still recovering from the shock of finding out that chickens do not lay eggs in a dozen and that deer are actually quite a bit bigger than bambi.



   My dad paid for much of his college tuition by raising chickens for eggs - and growing up in MN I've seen way too many cars crushed by running into "bambi".  But when we were driving close to North/West Yellowstone and ran into a heard of elk late at night....well that was an experience!!!  Came around a curve and there they were.  Thankfully we were able to stop and everyone survived that experience.  I hadn't really appreciated how big elk are until we were right in the middle of them.

Now living in NV I've done the drive thru the Black Hills and Wyoming many times and just love it.  I'm itching for one right now as it's gotten to be over 5 years since the last time.  There's been a few cabins along the way, but thankfully they've just been quaint and not invaded.  Disney Loving Iowan - where was that located?  I've got to make a note to skip that one!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> This must be my sign from god DIL, we were supposed to do the Wyoming adventure this year (adventures by disney) but Sid needed braces so he's got $4,500 sitting on his pearly whites.  Anyway, I've been wanting to see the west for so long, we have been investigating doing a trip on our own and ran across, the lovely:
> Moose creek Cabins in West Yellowstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now is a good time to look into the nearest Marriott.
> Not sure I could handle a moose wandering by, I'm with your aunt WL is about as "roughing" it as I get.  I'm still recovering from the shock of finding out that chickens do not lay eggs in a dozen and that deer are actually quite a bit bigger than bambi.


 Too funny!  I actually think those cabins you showed are pretty cute.  Not as rustic as the nightmare one we stayed in.  They remind me of some cute ones we stayed in in Buffalo Wyo. and liked it.  When we went to Yellowstone a couple of years ago we actually stayed in Grand Targhee which  you actually have to go through Driggs Idaho to get to.  It is a ski resort and was really nice.  A bit of a drive to Yellowstone though but we also went to Jackson Hole.  We also had money saved up for a trip to WDW and ended up paying for braces.  Darn kids!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> My dad paid for much of his college tuition by raising chickens for eggs - and growing up in MN I've seen way too many cars crushed by running into "bambi".  But when we were driving close to North/West Yellowstone and ran into a heard of elk late at night....well that was an experience!!!  Came around a curve and there they were.  Thankfully we were able to stop and everyone survived that experience.  I hadn't really appreciated how big elk are until we were right in the middle of them.
> 
> Now living in NV I've done the drive thru the Black Hills and Wyoming many times and just love it.  I'm itching for one right now as it's gotten to be over 5 years since the last time.  There's been a few cabins along the way, but thankfully they've just been quaint and not invaded.  Disney Loving Iowan - where was that located?  I've got to make a note to skip that one!



The Black Hills and Wyoming are my second fav vacation!  I'm itching to go too especially since BIL & SIL are moving to Spearfish.  The nightmare cabin was in Sheridan Wyo.  It was a B&B and actually the main cabin was pretty nice and modern.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hope you all had a happy 4th groupies.  I was at our local fireworks and kept thinking about all the great ones going on at WDW!  It is always on my brain.

Thanks everyone for all the kind words about my anxiety over my daughter being in Japan for a year.  I'm excited for her but sad to go so long without seeing her.  She will be home at Christmastime so it will only be 5 months until I can give her a big hug.  We are all going to spend some time at VWL.  Really gives me something to look forward to.  We plan to go visit her in March when her brother has spring break.  Only 10 more days until she leaves 

*Keliblue* it must be so hard to not be able to see your son.  But you are right about that halibut!

*Mia*, darn that your daughter didn't choose a college closer to home, but if she has to be far away she couldn't have chosen a better place!

*Blossomz* thanks for sharing those great pictures.  The love birds on the bed were precious!  Stan looks so vibrant and friendly, hope we get to meet him.

*Corinne* and *GOG* glad you are both having fun and thanks for taking the time to report to all of us who eagerly wait to live vicariously through you.  Happy birthday to Ryan!

Welcome *Farrah *.  We all are a little biased about our lodge, but I'll bet you'll love it too!

Hope you are feeling better every day *Tammy*.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Disney Lovin Iowan says : So it was our nightly ritual to come home and kill moths. We killed over 60 in one evening. Yuck. My aunt was mortified. She couldn't sleep at night and we ended up leaving a day early. So when we went to WDW in May this same aunt went with. When we got to VWL she said she hoped there were no moths and was quite pleased that there weren't! She was so glad to be able to stay there and be able to enjoy herself and get a good nights sleep! She really loved it there.
> BTW it wasn't all bad at the cabin. We enjoyed sitting out on the porch and having hummingbirds everywhere but the best thing was the morning we looked out and saw a mommy and baby moose walking by! WooHoo! No trip to Wyoming is complete without a moose sighting.



*So funny & cute about your aunt worried about moths at WL.  Could you imagine if we had to do this at the Lodge ?    I love the fact that the owners said you should have expected it ?    Huh ?  Are they for real ?  I would never have that expectation even cross my mind !

And wow......a real moose sighting !  Awesome !   I'm still waiting to catch a glimpse of one at the WL/VWL.   I keep running into those tracks in the cement at the Lodge, but haven't caught even one glimpse of that moose yet !    *


----------



## blossomz

The most exciting creature we had in our room this time was a palmetto!  It is a HUGE beetle! My son caught it under a mug until we could get rid of it! Guess it is still better than a bunch of moths!


----------



## Happydinks

Happy Belated 4th to everyone! Hope everyone's holiday weekend was a safe one!

Love reading about everyone's trips - brings me out of the doldrums about being unemployed soon- and looking forward to our upcoming trip!


MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> Happydinks.....sorry to hear about the rough seas.   Do you have another job lined up ?  And hope the pups are doing better.  *



No job line up yet.  I work for a sole practioner atty (for the last six years) - and committed  to helping her shut down the business (in hopes of a decent severance)!  Will start the job search after the business is closed finally - but not search TOO hard until after our trip in October .  Not sure what area of business to look in next - healthcare is pretty recession proof - so maybe that's my next "career" area (and last one for sure - since my next career is RETIREMENT! )  And - pups are finally back to normal - thank goodness.  Thanks for asking!

Welcome to all the newest Groupies.  Gosh - go away for a month - and the group continues to grow!  We're not the "best kept secret" anymore!

L.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July. We were in transit on our way home from the World on the 4th. Sorry I didn't check in during our trip but our son had an ear infection that kept him up all night our 2nd day and we ended up at the walk in medical center. It was not our best Disney trip to say the least but we took it easy and managed to have some fun. Tough birthday trip for our little guy. He did love his balloons and card that Disney delivered to our room. We made his birthday dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern which he loved. He was much happier not feeling well in Disney as opposed to not feeling well at home.

We liked SSR and would stay there again but we are really looking forward to our first trip home to VWL more than ever. They met all of our requests, we had a third floor room with Down Town Disney view in Congress Park. Great location. I did see a cat at SSR roaming the shrubs, could it be lodgeloafer has taken up a new residence??

Muushka, I am sorry but due to the circumstances we failed in our mission to get to the lodge and get pics this trip. We'll be back in October for a family reunion and even though we will be off site my cousin who is a VWL owner (and a DIS lurker...he reads this thread..lol) will be staying at VWL so I will be spending some time there and will deliver a ton of pics.

Nothing to report on the BLT as I'm sure most of you know. None of the guides we spoke to would give up any information. We toured the AKL model at SSR and liked the 1BR kitchen layout, extra bathroom and extra pull out bed.

Blossomz - Loved the pics
Good ol Gal - We should have hit AK with you on the 4th. We went to Epcot before heading to the airport and the crowds were heavy.


----------



## wildernessDad

56 days to BCV, but...

157 days to our beloved VWL!  My best friend is coming with us in December and staying with us in a dedicated 2-br for 8 nights!  This is going to be the bomb!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 56 days to BCV, but...
> 
> 157 days to our beloved VWL!  My best friend is coming with us in December and staying with us in a dedicated 2-br for 8 nights!  This is going to be the bomb!



That will be the bomb!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Hope everyone had a great 4th of July. We were in transit on our way home from the World on the 4th. Sorry I didn't check in during our trip but our son had an ear infection that kept him up all night our 2nd day and we ended up at the walk in medical center. It was not our best Disney trip to say the least but we took it easy and managed to have some fun. Tough birthday trip for our little guy. He did love his balloons and card that Disney delivered to our room. We made his birthday dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern which he loved. He was much happier not feeling well in Disney as opposed to not feeling well at home.
> 
> We liked SSR and would stay there again but we are really looking forward to our first trip home to VWL more than ever. They met all of our requests, we had a third floor room with Down Town Disney view in Congress Park. Great location. I did see a cat at SSR roaming the shrubs, could it be lodgeloafer has taken up a new residence??
> 
> Muushka, I am sorry but due to the circumstances we failed in our mission to get to the lodge and get pics this trip. We'll be back in October for a family reunion and even though we will be off site my cousin who is a VWL owner (and a DIS lurker...he reads this thread..lol) will be staying at VWL so I will be spending some time there and will deliver a ton of pics.
> 
> Nothing to report on the BLT as I'm sure most of you know. None of the guides we spoke to would give up any information. We toured the AKL model at SSR and liked the 1BR kitchen layout, extra bathroom and extra pull out bed.
> 
> Blossomz - Loved the pics
> Good ol Gal - We should have hit AK with you on the 4th. We went to Epcot before heading to the airport and the crowds were heavy.



Your poor son!  Sick at WDW is not fun.  Been there, done that, don't want to repeat!  I'm glad he got the balloons.  That is so sweet when they do that (even for old ogres such as myself!).

That SSR location must have been great.  Lucky you!  

Don't fret about the pics.  It is an addiction that I don't need to infect others with!  Next time.... 



Happydinks said:


> Happy Belated 4th to everyone! Hope everyone's holiday weekend was a safe one!
> 
> Love reading about everyone's trips - brings me out of the doldrums about being unemployed soon- and looking forward to our upcoming trip!
> 
> 
> No job line up yet.  I work for a sole practioner atty (for the last six years) - and committed  to helping her shut down the business (in hopes of a decent severance)!  Will start the job search after the business is closed finally - but not search TOO hard until after our trip in October .  Not sure what area of business to look in next - healthcare is pretty recession proof - so maybe that's my next "career" area (and last one for sure - since my next career is RETIREMENT! )  And - pups are finally back to normal - thank goodness.  Thanks for asking!
> 
> Welcome to all the newest Groupies.  Gosh - go away for a month - and the group continues to grow!  We're not the "best kept secret" anymore!
> 
> L.



Hey HD, join me in the early retirement (from health care, I might add)!!!  I gave up about 15 years before I should have , but really enjoying it (and the lower taxes!).


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, I promised that I'd do this.  This is my first attempt at this, so be kind, please.

I've created a vacation blog from DW's and my vacation this past May at AKV concierge and BWV.  If you want the webpage for it, just PM me and I'll send it to you!


----------



## jimmytammy

[/IMG]
Picture of our 1st contract litho framed





[/IMG]
This was the feature article on our buddy Ranger Stan.  We built him a frame just like this one as a gift from his VWL groupie friends and presented it to him back in Oct.  Up above the frame are a postcard from Granny of a visit to WL, a handmade card from cheer4bison and a letter I will always cherish from Ranger Stan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
Tammy made this crochet of WL and had it framed for our 18th wedding anniv. for me as a gift.

All 3 of these pics are in our hall as a memento of a cherished place that holds so many dear memories for us.  And it reminds us of the memories to come.

And thanks for all the continued support for Tammy.  She is continuing to improve.  She is still sore, but we can tell she is getting better each day.  She rests well at night.  One med she had to back off cause it was causing her to itch like crazy.  She goes back to Dr. Wed to check her bandage and get an update.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Okay, I promised that I'd do this.  This is my first attempt at this, so be kind, please.
> 
> I've created a vacation blog from DW's and my vacation this past May at AKV concierge and BWV.  If you want the webpage for it, just PM me and I'll send to you!



I'm on it!  PM away!!

JT, I love the pictures.  So nice...Glad Mrs JT is on the mend.


----------



## wildernessDad

JT, I love the mounting of the litho of our beloved lodge.  I'll have to do something with my litho.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Wow, a lot happening on one page in one day!

*DisneyNutzy*--so sorry your son was sick, no fair in Disney and his birthday.
I can commiserate.  My daughter came down with chicken pox on the second day of her first trip to the World.  Not a happy 3 year old.

*JT*  What a cool wall dedicated to the lodge!  I'd love to make the cross stitch.  Did Tammy just copy the design or did she find a pattern?  

*HD*  I missed your initial report about the job loss.  That must be very stressful!  Nice of you to hang in there for your employer.  Good luck finding another job.  

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey JimmyTammy,

I was so tickled (and honored) to see my card on the wall in your lovely home.  Thanks for posting the photo. It made my day! 

So glad to hear that Tammy is on the mend.  

Jill


----------



## jimmytammy

50 Years Too, I will send you a PM soon about that cross stitch pattern.  She knows the answer better than me 

cheer4bison,  I am eventually going to frame the cards and letters as well


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Morning Groupies!*
Fun reading all the new posts this morning. Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday week-end!

...High Ho, High Ho, it's back to work we go.....


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Hey everyone! Just bumping up. Hope all are doing well.  Only 157 more days until getting home to my beloved lodge...


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Tarheel. We just crossed over the 200 barrier ourselves. Only 199 to go.  Looks like I won't have to fret over ADRs since I now have til the 90 day mark as of the 15th. Or so I have heard.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hi Tarheel. We just crossed over the 200 barrier ourselves. Only 199 to go.  Looks like I won't have to fret over ADRs since I now have til the 90 day mark as of the 15th. Or so I have heard.



What??  Did the ADR change?  Go to sleep at the wheel for 5 minutes and look what happens!!!

Say, has anyone seen Island Mouse, the groom??  

Calling Island Mouse      Calling Island Mouse

We need a wedding update!


----------



## blossomz

I've heard bits and pieces about it going to 90 days for ADr too!  

till no Island Mouse?


----------



## mickeymorse

I read this on another web site. Seems they are looking at 90 day ADRs instead. Oh great, another reason to procrastinate some more


----------



## Granny

Good morning, Groupies! 

Looks like we're coming up on a "Groupie dry spell" with a whole 2 1/2 weeks with no Groupies at WDW!  

And come on folks...are you telling me that we don't have any mid-May/early June Groupie vacations next year?  Or have the new reservation rules just messed up everyone?  

As for the ADR's, I see that they have changed the rules on that but I don't pay much attention as we don't make many ADRs.  For my next 9 day trip we have one ADR for my anniversary evening at Le Cellier.  Other than that, we always wing it and find that works better for us with minimal issues.


----------



## Dodie

Granny said:


> Good morning, Groupies! And come on folks...are you telling me that we don't have any mid-May/early June Groupie vacations next year?  Or have the new reservation rules just messed up everyone?



OOPS! That would be me!  Thanks for the gentle reminder, Granny!

DH and I will be staying at *VWL *the night before the DIS Podcast Cruise (5/9) and again for two nights following the DIS Podcast Cruise (5/14 & 5/15)!!! And yes - there is a DCL cruise in the middle of that! Woo hoo!


----------



## Granny

*DODIE! *

Groupie Trip Plan report has been duly updated!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning Groupies!

I got a good scare last night when I got up from watching tv and was walking into the kitchen....and saw a snake in the middle of the floor!!!      And our kitchen is on the second level!  My dogs were wondering what the heck was going on in the middle of the night when I had to get up and I was flipping on all the lights and peering around the room before I'd even put a toe off the bed.     I've decided I'd much rather be dealing with lizards at the lodge, thank you very much!

And speaking of the lodge, I am thinking about booking a stay next May - just have to figure out some dates and call to see what's available.  

Hope everyone has a great day and please wish me luck that the snake doesn't have siblings that somehow followed him in!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> And come on folks...are you telling me that we don't have any mid-May/early June Groupie vacations next year?  Or have the new reservation rules just messed up everyone?



Oops!  Yes, we'll be at AKV concierge in May!

Arrive: May 10, 2009
Depart: May 16, 2009


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> I got a good scare last night when I got up from watching tv and was walking into the kitchen....and saw a snake in the middle of the floor!!!      And our kitchen is on the second level!  My dogs were wondering what the heck was going on in the middle of the night when I had to get up and I was flipping on all the lights and peering around the room before I'd even put a toe off the bed.     I've decided I'd much rather be dealing with lizards at the lodge, thank you very much!
> 
> And speaking of the lodge, I am thinking about booking a stay next May - just have to figure out some dates and call to see what's available.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and please wish me luck that the snake doesn't have siblings that somehow followed him in!!!!



And I thought the moths were bad!  How did you get rid of it?  Do you know what kind it was?


----------



## DiznyDi

*I Hate Snakes!!* 
Actually I'm scared to death of them. We're very rural and usually end up with one every year or so... but they're OUTSIDE! My dear husband always takes care of them...one way or another. I simply won't go outdoors when I've spotted one. 
I give you alot of credit for keeping your composure let alone being able to write about it!
So what did happen to the fellow?


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> As for the ADR's, I see that they have changed the rules on that but I don't pay much attention as we don't make many ADRs.  For my next 9 day trip we have one ADR for my anniversary evening at Le Cellier.  Other than that, we always wing it and find that works better for us with minimal issues.



That's my favourite restuarant. Not cause its Canadian either, Eh! 
The filet is melt in your mouth, and the mussels are the best I have had anywhere. Good choice Granny


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> And I thought the moths were bad!  How did you get rid of it?  Do you know what kind it was?





DiznyDi said:


> *I Hate Snakes!!*
> Actually I'm scared to death of them. We're very rural and usually end up with one every year or so... but they're OUTSIDE! My dear husband always takes care of them...one way or another. I simply won't go outdoors when I've spotted one.
> I give you alot of credit for keeping your composure let alone being able to write about it!
> So what did happen to the fellow?



I'm still shuddering about it and keep checking the floor.  The removal included me screaming my husbands name.  The way he came flying up the stairs I don't think I had ever called for him in quite that way before.  Other than going to get him a coat hangar I didn't go anywhere near it.  We think it was a gopher snake and have seen a couple of them around the house about once a year.  This was just a little bitty one but wow he was nasty!  Kept hissing and trying to bite my husband.  DH finally pinned it's head down and then was able to grab it close by the neck so it couldn't turn and bite him.  He then deposited it outside and I am hoping it headed for a different house in the neighborhood.  

The gopher snakes look enough like rattlesnakes that I just don't like it.   Last summer one of our neighbors did have a rattlesnake in their barn so I'm still very wary.  And the worst thing is that little snakes don't usually just come in singles.  Two days ago I had left the door open for the dogs for about 20 minutes.  I'm hoping that's when he made his entrance b/c I don't want to think that we've got some other hole that we don't know about.  The doors definitely stay shut from now on!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Eeewwwww.  I'm with you, I hate snakes.   Hopefully that was a 1 time visit.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Granny said:


> And come on folks...are you telling me that we don't have any mid-May/early June Groupie vacations next year? Or have the new reservation rules just messed up everyone?


 
We will be down 05/17-05/22 2009.

Joe


----------



## blossomz

KAT4DISNEY:    OMG!!!  It makes me glad I only have to worry about bear sightings here in PA!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Snakes.  Why'd it have to be snakes...


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The removal included me screaming my husbands name.


 
*Sorry....I know it wasn't funny, but this just invoked a vision in my head !   Glad noone was hurt in the incident.  Stay safe from those snakes !*


----------



## Muushka

Maria!!  Cruel!!

Quick, delete him before she sees him!!


----------



## Granny

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> We will be down 05/17-05/22 2009.
> 
> Joe



And will you be staying at VWL for that trip?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

That is the plan love the lodge. 

Joe


----------



## betsywdw

We just planned out next trip to VWL for February and I had to share my excitement with the groupies  

Quick question for the experts...are there 1 BR Villas that face the water?  This is our first time in a 1BR, we usually have family with us and stay in a 2BR and have always had a water view which is nice for DD to watch the water pageant.


----------



## Muushka

betsywdw said:


> We just planned out next trip to VWL for February and I had to share my excitement with the groupies
> 
> Quick question for the experts...are there 1 BR Villas that face the water?  This is our first time in a 1BR, we usually have family with us and stay in a 2BR and have always had a water view which is nice for DD to watch the water pageant.



How exciting!!   Do you want to be on the list?  Granny loves to update that thing!! 

We have gotten a 1 BR with a water view  .

Don't forget....when you go home.....must take pictures....must give trip report.......


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Sorry....I know it wasn't funny, but this just invoked a vision in my head !   Glad noone was hurt in the incident.  Stay safe from those snakes !*




Yikes!!!!  And I was just starting to get over it!  

I also see I need to be careful on how I phrase things on the groupie thread!


----------



## eliza61

Not sure how much these rooms run for, but I can only imagine

[post=26078145]Yellowstone room[/post]


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Not sure how much these rooms run for, but I can only imagine
> 
> [post=26078145]Yellowstone room[/post]



Wow!!  That suite is stunning!!   

I have to think the price tag on that suite is a little hefty.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Wow!!  That suite is stunning!!
> 
> I have to think the price tag on that suite is a little hefty.



Rented by a 41 year old attorney from Florida.
Maybe he'll adopt some of us groupies and invite us to visit 
next time!


----------



## mickeymorse

I second that Deb. That is a beautiful suite. Like granny said....wonder what the CRO is?


----------



## Granny

50 years Too! said:


> Rented by a 41 year old attorney from Florida.
> Maybe he'll adopt some of us groupies and invite us to visit
> next time!



I'd be happy if Stan just included it on the Lodge Tour!


----------



## LVSWL

Granny- I hate to bother you, but we have changed our 2008/2009 plans.
We decided to give up on that waitlist for the 2bdrm in December to show our friends the VWL and changed that ressie to April 4-12. Can't wait! I sent her a goody package today, filled with pictures of the lodge, floorplans of the villa and menus to look over (they don't have internet).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm still shuddering about it and keep checking the floor.  The removal included me screaming my husbands name.  The way he came flying up the stairs I don't think I had ever called for him in quite that way before.  Other than going to get him a coat hangar I didn't go anywhere near it.  We think it was a gopher snake and have seen a couple of them around the house about once a year.  This was just a little bitty one but wow he was nasty!  Kept hissing and trying to bite my husband.  DH finally pinned it's head down and then was able to grab it close by the neck so it couldn't turn and bite him.  He then deposited it outside and I am hoping it headed for a different house in the neighborhood.
> 
> The gopher snakes look enough like rattlesnakes that I just don't like it.   Last summer one of our neighbors did have a rattlesnake in their barn so I'm still very wary.  And the worst thing is that little snakes don't usually just come in singles.  Two days ago I had left the door open for the dogs for about 20 minutes.  I'm hoping that's when he made his entrance b/c I don't want to think that we've got some other hole that we don't know about.  The doors definitely stay shut from now on!!!!!!!



Wow I'm glad the only snakes we usually see her are Garter snakes.


----------



## Granny

LVSWL said:


> Granny- I hate to bother you, but we have changed our 2008/2009 plans.
> We decided to give up on that waitlist for the 2bdrm in December to show our friends the VWL and changed that ressie to April 4-12.



Never a bother updating the Groupie vacation list!! 

So your Dec 28 - Jan 4 reservation is the one I should delete?


----------



## LVSWL

Granny said:


> Never a bother updating the Groupie vacation list!!
> 
> So your Dec 28 - Jan 4 reservation is the one I should delete?



Yes, we have changed our plans and are now going in April. Thanks so much for keeping the list for the Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

*Granny!  You are NEXT!!!*


----------



## Granny

Yep, Muushka...we've got a little break in the Groupie visiting action.  And tonight I printed out the vacation calendar I put together with ADRs, EMH, and park plans.  At this point we have one ADR (anniversary evening) and that's it.  No plans for anything else.  

Looking forward to exploring BCV and spending time with the family.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> I second that Deb. That is a beautiful suite. Like granny said....wonder what the CRO is?





eliza61 said:


> Not sure how much these rooms run for, but I can only imagine
> 
> [post=26078145]Yellowstone room[/post]



For some reason, known only to god I called to see what this little room would run.  right now at regular season it's $1100/night   
I think if we all chip in, we could rent it for 1 night, every one gets a hour in the room.   


Granny said:


> Yep, Muushka...we've got a little break in the Groupie visiting action.  And tonight I printed out the vacation calendar I put together with ADRs, EMH, and park plans.  At this point we have one ADR (anniversary evening) and that's it.  No plans for anything else.
> 
> Looking forward to exploring BCV and spending time with the family.


Granny, 
Don't know if you guys do a sit down breakfast but when I was there in May, the Yacht galley updated their menu.  They have a crab cake benedict that I would sell Sid for    It was also very easy to get ADR's there the night before.
Don't forget, we love vacation reports even if they are from those other places.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the breakfast tip.  We normally just do coffee and bagels/cereal in the villa but I might have to try out that breakfast at the Yacht galley.  Crab cake benedict sounds awesome. 

I am interested in how the BCV will feel.  I've walked through portions of it and it is definitely light and airy.  It also seems quiet which is a   .

We haven't requested any particular view so we'll see what the room assignment gods have in store for us.  

I will also try to get over to WL for an afternoon, hoping to run into Stan.  Does anyone remember what his work schedule is like?


----------



## Muushka

> Don't forget, we love vacation reports even if they are from those other places.



Eliza, BCV is your home resort, remember?? 

We are staying there in Sept (or I should say we have booked a studio for my sister and cousin for a few nights in addition to OKW) and I am really looking forward to staying there again.  Well, visiting...... .  Granny, I hope you like it there.

Granny, I can't remember when RS is there.  JT will probably be here soon and fill us in!

Yeah, lets all chip in and rent that suite!!  What a party that would be!!


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Eliza...thanks for the breakfast tip.  We normally just do coffee and bagels/cereal in the villa but I might have to try out that breakfast at the Yacht galley.  Crab cake benedict sounds awesome.
> 
> I am interested in how the BCV will feel.  I've walked through portions of it and it is definitely light and airy.  It also seems quiet which is a   .
> 
> We haven't requested any particular view so we'll see what the room assignment gods have in store for us.
> 
> I will also try to get over to WL for an afternoon, hoping to run into Stan.  Does anyone remember what his work schedule is like?



Stan works Wed-Sat.  I'll be interested in your BCV thoughts.  We own there and have only stayed there once!  Thinking of going back for Food and Wine if they have room!  We had a quiet pool view.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Yeah, lets all chip in and rent that suite!!  What a party that would be!!



Count me in!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

LVSWL said:


> Granny- I hate to bother you, but we have changed our 2008/2009 plans.
> We decided to give up on that waitlist for the 2bdrm in December to show our friends the VWL and changed that ressie to April 4-12. Can't wait! I sent her a goody package today, filled with pictures of the lodge, floorplans of the villa and menus to look over (they don't have internet).



I know it is hard to wait longer, but the beginning of April is my favorite time to visit WDW.  Be sure to visit the Flower and Garden Show!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> For some reason, known only to god I called to see what this little room would run.  right now at regular season it's $1100/night
> I think if we all chip in, we could rent it for 1 night, every one gets a hour in the room.
> 
> Granny,
> Don't know if you guys do a sit down breakfast but when I was there in May, the Yacht galley updated their menu.  They have a crab cake benedict that I would sell Sid for    It was also very easy to get ADR's there the night before.
> Don't forget, we love vacation reports even if they are from those other places.



Or we could have a groupie meet there!

Eliza maybe we can sell both your and my son and rent that room.  Maybe have a few crabcakes sent over.  Good trade if you ask me!   

Deb


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Eliza, BCV is your home resort, remember??
> 
> :


   I got reminded of this when I tried to book WL at the 11 month window last year.  The poor women at MS thought I had lost my mind.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I got reminded of this when I tried to book WL at the 11 month window last year.  The poor women at MS thought I had lost my mind.



 

PS Can I throw in my diabetic cat for the 'sweet' acquisition?

Poor Loretta.


----------



## Corinne

Hiya Groupies!

Sorry about deserting you all.......it was NOT by choice!  We were having major computer/internet issues at WDW! 
  I was on the phone with tech support everyday.  They finally told me it was my computer, but once we got to the airport, the internet was working just fine.   

Anyway, I will post soon about our trip, but I just wanted to try out my NEW signature! It is OFFICIAL, I am now a *true* VWL Groupie!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Corinne said:


> Hiya Groupies!
> 
> Sorry about deserting you all.......it was NOT by choice!  We were having major computer/internet issues at WDW!
> I was on the phone with tech support everyday.  They finally told me it was my computer, but once we got to the airport, the internet was working just fine.
> 
> Anyway, I will post soon about our trip, but I just wanted to try out my NEW signature! It is OFFICIAL, I am now a *true* VWL Groupie!



Corinne, yea it is now official! You are a bonafide groupie!  
Looking forward to that trip report.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home Corinne!!  And that Moose, he looks awesome on you!  Perfect fit!  Enjoy


----------



## blossomz

Wow...congrats on you becoming an "official" groupie!  You make us proud!  Glad to hear you are back up and running again ..we await your trip report!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stan will be there from 7-3:30(maybe 4) Wed-Sat.  If you happen to see him, tell him we said hey


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hope all the Groupies in WDW are havin' a blast !  Sorry 'bout your computer woes Corinne !   Looking forward to a report.....

And don't forget (though it's not VWL/WL related)....FREE slurpees from 7-11 today (7 am to 11 pm).  Small 7 oz size !   Maybe we can imagine sitting on our balconies at WL/VWL......looking out at Bay Lake during a sunset as we sip on our freebies !

Enjoy all !*


----------



## Corinne

Hi All~

I really wish I could have posted each day of the trip...I was SO excited to do so.  Oh well. 

We headed back to  meet our friends, Diane & Don.  They arrived on July 4th and we met in the Lodge lobby. Diane & I actually met on the old Disney AOL boards...we were both CM's at TDS and have been friends for years!  She lives in Omaha and we live in MA, so we get to see each other once a year at WDW (sometimes twice if we are lucky!)

When I came out of the ladies room, I saw Dana talking to Don. Diane and I hugged and then she immediately told me what happened a few minutes prior to our meeting.  When they arrived in the lobby, they saw Dana standing by a chair with a blonde woman sitting in it.  Diane thought it was me so she came up behind the woman and kissed her on the head!  well, the woman did not find it the LEAST bit amusing, and one could possibly understand that....until the rest of the story unfolded.  She remained sitting in the chair, and then her husband came over shaking his head.  Apparently, their room was not ready.  I believe at this point it was about 4:00.  Well, this woman went ballistic! She was yelling and extremely angry.  She then picked up the house phone and started yelling at the CM.  She said she was going to try and get a room at the AKL.  We never saw them again so perhaps they did get their room at the AKL. 

We had dinner ressies for Kona so we took a bus to the MK.  Can I just tell you, the 'express' bus to the MK rocks!!!!!!!!! in all honesty, the bus service was fantastic this trip. I have to say nearly EVERY time we got to the bus stop, our bus was waiting for us wherever we were going.  I remember years ago this was not the case at the Lodge. We decided to walk into the MK for an hour or so since Diane & Don had just arrived.  We did not find it as crowded as we thought it would be (of course we later found out it had been closed down for a period of time, and that later on in the evening Main Street was gridlocked ).  We left when it began to rain and hopped on the monorail.  We stopped at the Contemporary and looked at all the shops.  We headed to the Poly, checked in and waited a bit of time.  It was VERY crowded.  I think we were seated about 10 minutes or so after our PS -oops -ADR  time. LOL.

We went to the beach and man was the place HOPPING!!!!!!!!  It was crowded, but very nice.  The fireworks were wonderful! The floats from the Water Pageant were floating by and they were shooting fireworks from the island in sync with the display from the MK.  They were really beautiful.  We headed back to the Lodge and hung out in the lobby drinking coffee/hot cocoa and some people  were even eating yummy ice cream from Roaring Fork...I cannot believe the strawberry is fat free frozen yogurt! YUMBO!  

We were going to Epcot the next day so we decided to meet in the lobby @ 9:30.  It turns out that was so much better than meeting at the bus stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Eliza...thanks for the breakfast tip.  We normally just do coffee and bagels/cereal in the villa but I might have to try out that breakfast at the Yacht galley.  Crab cake benedict sounds awesome.
> 
> I am interested in how the BCV will feel.  I've walked through portions of it and it is definitely light and airy.  It also seems quiet which is a   .
> 
> We haven't requested any particular view so we'll see what the room assignment gods have in store for us.
> 
> I will also try to get over to WL for an afternoon, hoping to run into Stan.  Does anyone remember what his work schedule is like?



Granny we really liked BCV when we were there last month.  It is really pretty and fun.  There are some beautifully decorated sitting rooms.  I really need to post my pictures from there.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hope all the Groupies in WDW are havin' a blast !  Sorry 'bout your computer woes Corinne !   Looking forward to a report.....
> 
> And don't forget (though it's not VWL/WL related)....FREE slurpees from 7-11 today (7 am to 11 pm).  Small 7 oz size !   Maybe we can imagine sitting on our balconies at WL/VWL......looking out at Bay Lake during a sunset as we sip on our freebies !
> 
> Enjoy all !*
> 
> Oh shoot!  I wish I could get a free slurpee but we don't have any 7-11's.
> 
> Corinne your friends live right across the river from me!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny I posted a couple of pictures of the one sitting room.  Here is the thread.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26177542&posted=1#post26177542


----------



## Muushka

Great BCV pics DLI,  great DVC resort!

Corinne, thanks for the trip report!  We don't require a post  every day, just think of us, back home, every day!!

That is some story about the grumpy woman in the lobby.  Sad actually.  Can you see it if she was on the boards and posted over on the community board how some crazy woman kissed her in the WL lobby!  I wonder what the response would be?? 

Keep having fun, for all of us, back home, jealous.....


----------



## eliza61

Corrine
What a story.  I don't know if folks have been under a lot of stress from the economy or what but it seems like guest have been behaving really badly lately.    When we checked into WL last October a women was going ballastic over a room view.  I mean had the poor cm in tears.   
I'm hoping some pixie dust will blow in from some where & chill people out. 

Glad you caught up with your bud. It's great to reconnect with friends from far away.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> That is some story about the grumpy woman in the lobby.  Sad actually.  Can you see it if she was on the boards and posted over on the community board how some crazy woman kissed her in the WL lobby!  I wonder what the response would be??



I know!  I actually thought of that! LOL!


----------



## Corinne

On Saturday our plan was to meet in the lobby and then go to Epcot.  I almost called Diane and asked if she wanted to meet at the bus stop instead.  I am so glad we didn't!  When we walked in I saw them chatting with a gentleman and I knew it was Ranger Stan! Before the trip I told Diane we had to meet him, we enjoy visiting with Art at the BC so much we knew we would love Stan! What a gracious man!  I told him everyone from the DISboards talks about him all the time and how he is a celebrity!  He was just tickled.  We chatted for some time, he gave us big hugs when we said goodbye!  I wish we could have taken the tour with him.  Don took the photos with his camera, so hopefully I will have them soon.  It was really a treat to meet him I didn't think we would for some reason.

We enjoyed the day at Epcot, had lunch at Le Cellier (Ryan received a lovely Happy Birthday dessert) and the server, a young girl was apologizing to him!  It was so funny! We walked over to the Int'l Gateway.  This is one thing I did miss.  We just love walking over to Epcot or DHS from the BC.  We were hoping to see Art and he was there. Art & Stan on the same day! LOL!  We chatted for a while (Art loves Huskers football) so he & Don had a deep discussion about whatever the heck is going on with that! I am a hockey person, lol!

We headed back to the Lodge, swam, napped, relaxed and enjoyed the evening at Epcot.  One very exciting thing for me was that the artist, Larry Dotson, was at the Art of Disney and I had the pleasure of meeting him and his wife.  We missed him at the Flower & Garden show a few years ago, but I purchased several of his prints.  This time, I purchased 2 prints: Cinderella's Castle with fireworks and SE with fireworks,  I thought they were fitting and would serve as a nice reminder of our trip.  Larry personalized both of the prints which makes them even more special.

After Illuminations, we strolled the BoardWalk and then we took a cab back to the Lodge.  On the ride home we could see Wishes! How fun!  We once again hung out in that gorgeous lobby.  Listening to the antics at WCC and soaking in all the ambiance!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the trip reports Corinne!  That lady was too much! Clearly not a groupie!!


----------



## betsywdw

Muushka said:


> How exciting!!   Do you want to be on the list?  Granny loves to update that thing!!
> 
> We have gotten a 1 BR with a water view  .
> 
> Don't forget....when you go home.....must take pictures....must give trip report.......



You bet!  Put me on that list  

Awesome!  I'm glad to hear we have a chance at a 1BR water view villa!  I just love sitting there for coffee in the morning and of course watching the water pageant at night!!!!

I would be happy to take pics and do a mini tr!  I enjoy reading everyone else's so much that I have to give in return


----------



## Muushka

Hey Corinne, Stan and Art on the same day!  That's as good as it gets.  Art is awesome, we have been greeted by that fine gentleman also.  And I agree, walking from Epcot thru the International Gateway to your villa is sweet.

Betsy (can I call you Betsy?  I had a childhood friend named Betsy!), does Granny know the dates to post for you?

Welcome to the Groupies!    Visit often!


----------



## betsywdw

Muushka said:


> Hey Corinne, Stan and Art on the same day!  That's as good as it gets.  Art is awesome, we have been greeted by that fine gentleman also.  And I agree, walking from Epcot thru the International Gateway to your villa is sweet.
> 
> Betsy (can I call you Betsy?  I had a childhood friend named Betsy!), does Granny know the dates to post for you?
> 
> Welcome to the Groupies!    Visit often!



Of course!  Please call me Betsy  

My dates are Feb 8-13th, 2009  

Thanks Muushka and Granny


----------



## Muushka

Okie dokie, Betsy  .  I'm sure Granny will chime in with the fact that he added you.  Thanks Granny!

OK, off topic 

I am so sad.  We had company that just left and I turned on the TV and saw that Tony Snow has passed away after his battle with colon CA.  I feel like I just lost a friend  .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Okie dokie, Betsy  .  I'm sure Granny will chime in with the fact that he added you.  Thanks Granny!
> 
> OK, off topic
> 
> I am so sad.  We had company that just left and I turned on the TV and saw that Tony Snow has passed away after his battle with colon CA.  I feel like I just lost a friend  .



That is too bad.  He was a young guy.  Boy do I hate cancer.  It has taken too many good people.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thought you would all enjoy this.


----------



## wildernessDad

Cute photo ClI!

And good morning to all of the groupies out there!  I guess I'm happy because my iPhone isn't a brick after the 2.0 update.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corinne....
Great TR so far.   Wow.....that woman at the WL yelling was totally insane !  Uhhh....isn't official check-in 4 pm anyway ?  What's 30 min later ?  Maybe they had alot of people who checked out late ?   I once had to wait unti 5-5:30 pm to get into our room at the BWV.   I didn't make a fuss.  Things happen.  

And hey Corinne.....I used to chat on the AOL disney boards too---for years---and met tons of nice people who I actually got to meet up with in WDW.  One, I am meeting up with this Aug.  Haven't seen her since 1998 !!!!!    We are really looking forward to it.   (PS : I also worked as a CM at a Disney Store near me).  

I met David Doss at the Art of Disney in Epcot this past Dec and got him to sign two prints.   I'll have to check out Larry's prints when I get there next month.   *


----------



## Granny

betsywdw said:


> My dates are Feb 8-13th, 2009



Betsy...your trip to VWL in February is on the list!!  Welcome to the Groupies!!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Corinne....
> Great TR so far.   Wow.....that woman at the WL yelling was totally insane !  Uhhh....isn't official check-in 4 pm anyway ?  What's 30 min later ?  Maybe they had alot of people who checked out late ?   I once had to wait unti 5-5:30 pm to get into our room at the BWV.   I didn't make a fuss.  Things happen.  *




Thanks, Maria! I was afraid I was boring you all too much......

Actually, I did not get into full details about the woman, but she was seriously angry!  Apparently they told her the room would not be ready until 5:00 and she was saying things like, "it says check-in is at 4:00 in the brochure".  



MiaSRN62 said:


> *And hey Corinne.....I used to chat on the AOL disney boards too---for years---and met tons of nice people who I actually got to meet up with in WDW.  One, I am meeting up with this Aug.  Haven't seen her since 1998 !!!!!    We are really looking forward to it.   (PS : I also worked as a CM at a Disney Store near me).  *




Maria, I remember you!  You had the same screen name!  Were you part of the large group of woman who chatted for a while too?  Little by little things died down with that.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *I met David Doss at the Art of Disney in Epcot this past Dec and got him to sign two prints.   I'll have to check out Larry's prints when I get there next month.   *



I also love David Doss!  He is Diane's fav artist. While we were at the Art of Disney she checked when his next visit will be, and it is in early December.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought you would all enjoy this.



LOVE the photo DLI !!!!


----------



## betsywdw

Muushka said:


> Okie dokie, Betsy  .  I'm sure Granny will chime in with the fact that he added you.  Thanks Granny!
> 
> OK, off topic
> 
> I am so sad.  We had company that just left and I turned on the TV and saw that Tony Snow has passed away after his battle with colon CA.  I feel like I just lost a friend  .



Thanks Muushka!

I too was very saddened by Tony's passing 



Granny said:


> Betsy...your trip to VWL in February is on the list!!  Welcome to the Groupies!!



Thanks Granny for the add and the welcome!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*BETSY !!!! *




*I noticed you are going in 2 months to WDW Betsy.....where are you staying during that trip ?  *



> Maria, I remember you! You had the same screen name! Were you part of the large group of woman who chatted for a while too?


Corinne !  YEP !  That was me !  As for David Doss----early Dec was exactly when I met him in 2007.  I bought two of his prints. One with a sand pale with Mickey on it and another with a snowman on the front lawn wearing Mickey ears.  I love his style.


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Corinne !  YEP !  That was me !  As for David Doss----early Dec was exactly when I met him in 2007.  I bought two of his prints. One with a sand pale with Mickey on it and another with a snowman on the front lawn wearing Mickey ears.  I love his style.



I know just the prints you are talking about! Love them~in fact, I had the snowman one in my hands! I also love the Four-Seasons print. Maybe next time.


----------



## betsywdw

MiaSRN62 said:


> *BETSY !!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I noticed you are going in 2 months to WDW Betsy.....where are you staying during that trip ?  *



Thanks Maria  !!!!

Yeppers, we have an all girls trip coming up in September.  It will be me, my DD who is 2, my Mom, MIL and SIL.  Unfortunately it will not be DVC since I would rather use my points at the lodge in February.  We are staying at the GF! We did this last year and it was so much fun!  I have to say that I do miss the DVC accommodations with a toddler though.  I'm just too nervous to try to rent points!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Unfortunately it will not be DVC since I would rather use my points at the lodge in February. We are staying at the GF! We did this last year and it was so much fun!


*Sounds fantastic Betsy !  And Granny can still add your dates despite the fact it's the GF !   Not all of us on that list are staying at the WL/VWL on points (or cash).....in fact, my Aug trip is listed and it's split between our offsite timeshare (Vistana resort), AKV and Vero Beach.   Have a wonderful time at the GF in 2 months !*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey groupies sorry this is off topic.  Leaving tomorrow for Lexington Ky. horse country.  My DD is horse crazy and they have a big model horse show there along with alot of other activities.  So I won't be on the boards for a week.  Very nervous about leaving my dogs at the vet for boarding.   It's the first time we are boarding the little one and I hope she doesn't think we are abandoning her! I feel like I am leaving my baby!  I also feel bad leaving my older dog with him being sick and his time being limited.  Fortunatly I have a good friend who will be there if needed.  She even said she will take him home and take care of him if it is needed.  I would just hate for him to take a bad turn and not have someone around who loves him.  So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!  
Hope you all have a good week!


----------



## Corinne

betsywdw said:


> Thanks Maria  !!!!
> 
> Yeppers, we have an all girls trip coming up in September.  It will be me, my DD who is 2, my Mom, MIL and SIL.  Unfortunately it will not be DVC since I would rather use my points at the lodge in February.  We are staying at the GF! We did this last year and it was so much fun!  I have to say that I do miss the DVC accommodations with a toddler though.  I'm just too nervous to try to rent points!



Well, Betsy, if you HAVE to SLUM it the GF is not too shabby!


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!
> Hope you all have a good week!



sending moose &  pixie dust your way DLI! Have a good trip and try not to worry too much (I know, easy for me to say).  Take Care!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DLI ~
Absolutely know how you feel......sending some moose dust your way for a good trip with you dd and that your pups enjoy their stay at the kennel.  I'm sure they both will comfort eachother and actually end up enjoying themselves.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Corinne and Maria!!


----------



## Corinne

Sunday was our next trip to the MK.  Dana & Ryan teased me the entire time saying that we went to the MK every day this trip.  They were including the times we went there to take the bus!   KOOKS! It is my favorite park and I am truly content to just walk around.  For a change, we went to the train station right away.  Dana & Ryan got off at Frontierland and rode BTMRR & Splash.  Diane, Don & I continued on and did the whole loop around the park.  We got off at Main Street and met up with the boys at the Haunted Mansion.  I really love the changes there.  After HM, we went to the Hall of Presidents and rode PoC.  It was time for lunch at The Plaza.  This place is so simple, but we always eat lunch there.  I just love it.  Ryan went to get Fast Passes for Space Mountain and I went into a shop on Main Street while the other 3 waited in the sun. LOL.  A few minutes later, Diane was calling me on the radio to say our table was ready.  When I arrived, they were seated, and I noticed the table had MM confetti all over it.  I was worried they were going to sing HB to Ryan again!  They did not (phew!!!)  When I made our ADRs I mentioned his b-day to the CM.   I did not say anything when we checked in at any of the restaurants.  
After lunch, the boys rode Space, we all went to the CoP, and TTA and then Dana, Ryan & I did Buzz.  If only they had stayed with us!  When we finished Buzz we decided to head back for a swim and on our way out the characters were in the hub.  I nearly dropped when I saw Jiminy!!!!!!!!!!  Diane ADORES him!  The only other time I have seen him was several years ago just AFTER Diane & Don left to go home!  I called her on the radio, but they were just boarding the bus.  Ryan took several pics, but I really wished Diane had seen him.  Oh well, that will teach her! j/k 
Back in our lovely villa we relaxed for a few then got into our swimsuits and headed to the pool.  The quiet pool was anything BUT, hehe!   We decided to check out the main pool. OMG, it was insane!  Not a lounge to be found, so we stopped for a Lava Colavva (yum) and some popcorn, and back to the quiet pool we went.  I do wish the pools had more shade, but we sucked it up and swam and read and just had a great time.
Dana, Ryan & I went to ESPN for dinner.  Dana needed their buffalo wings.  After dinner we took the boat over to DHS and went right to Fantasmic.  Even though it was only 8:00, the theatre was nearly completely full.  I was surprised we even got in.  I love this show, but I refuse to wait in line for it anymore, so this was the first time in several trips that we saw it again.  It was great as always (I LOVE Steamboat Willie!) We were going to take the MK bus but the line was really long, so we took the WL bus back and then we took a bus from there.  Hmmmm perhaps we DID go to the MK a lot this trip! Hahahahaaaa
There were EMH at the MK again (no, not til 4:00 this night, but 2:00!!)  I think we lasted until 1:00 and then we went back home.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies sorry this is off topic.  Leaving tomorrow for Lexington Ky. horse country.  My DD is horse crazy and they have a big model horse show there along with alot of other activities.  So I won't be on the boards for a week.  Very nervous about leaving my dogs at the vet for boarding.   It's the first time we are boarding the little one and I hope she doesn't think we are abandoning her! I feel like I am leaving my baby!  I also feel bad leaving my older dog with him being sick and his time being limited.  Fortunatly I have a good friend who will be there if needed.  She even said she will take him home and take care of him if it is needed.  I would just hate for him to take a bad turn and not have someone around who loves him.  So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!
> Hope you all have a good week!



Absolutely - lots of pixie dust for your furbabies!     I wish that it were possible to explain to them that you'll be back and they just have to be patient for a few days.  At least, I'm sure it would make you feel better.

Are you going to the Kentucky Horse Park?  It's just an amazing setup if your a horse lover.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies sorry this is off topic.  Leaving tomorrow for Lexington Ky. horse country.  My DD is horse crazy and they have a big model horse show there along with alot of other activities.  So I won't be on the boards for a week.  Very nervous about leaving my dogs at the vet for boarding.   It's the first time we are boarding the little one and I hope she doesn't think we are abandoning her! I feel like I am leaving my baby!  I also feel bad leaving my older dog with him being sick and his time being limited.  Fortunatly I have a good friend who will be there if needed.  She even said she will take him home and take care of him if it is needed.  I would just hate for him to take a bad turn and not have someone around who loves him.  So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!
> Hope you all have a good week!



Much moose dust for the babies.  Isn't it amazing how our pets get under our skin.  I often tease sid & rizzo that if the dogs ran away I'd plaster the neighborhood with "missing" poster.  If those two ran away......  
Enjoy horse country, see you when you get back.


----------



## Muushka

I hope the pups have a good stay.  Enjoy the horses!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Just have to post that we're staying for the first time at VWL in a little over two weeks. I can't tell you how excited I am! I don't care how many times I go there, there's never a time that I walk into the main lodge that I'm not in absolute amazement. Just a beautiful resort, and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Corinne, it sounds like so much fun.  And I have never seen Jiminy.  Is it Jiminy Cricket?  Picture!!!!  And what is this Lava Colavva?  Sounds yummy.  We love MK also, it is my favorite park.  Keep having fun  .


----------



## Muushka

Buckeye Fan said:


> Just have to post that we're staying for the first time at VWL in a little over two weeks. I can't tell you how excited I am! I don't care how many times I go there, there's never a time that I walk into the main lodge that I'm not in absolute amazement. Just a beautiful resort, and I can't wait!!!



Awww.  I hope you have a wonderful time at our beloved Lodge.  Please, let us know how it went when you get back, or while you are there, we love live reports!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Oh Corinne, it sounds like so much fun.  And I have never seen Jiminy.  Is it Jiminy Cricket?  Picture!!!!  And what is this Lava Colavva?  Sounds yummy.  We love MK also, it is my favorite park.  Keep having fun  .




Yep, Jiminy Cricket! I do have a pic but it's not that great (of me, lol, *he* looks adorable!!!! .  The Lava Colavva is a pina colada but they add "lava" I think it was raspberry flavoring.  It was cold and delish on that very hot day at the pool.  BTW, sorry if I am confusing you, but we have been home for nearly a week!  I tried to post daily while there but I had internet problems.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Absolutely - lots of pixie dust for your furbabies!     I wish that it were possible to explain to them that you'll be back and they just have to be patient for a few days.  At least, I'm sure it would make you feel better.
> 
> Are you going to the Kentucky Horse Park?  It's just an amazing setup if your a horse lover.  Have a wonderful trip!


Yes!  That is where they are holding the event.  We were there last year and it is a horse lovers paradise!  Love all they have there.



eliza61 said:


> Much moose dust for the babies.  Isn't it amazing how our pets get under our skin.  I often tease sid & rizzo that if the dogs ran away I'd plaster the neighborhood with "missing" poster.  If those two ran away......
> Enjoy horse country, see you when you get back.



 Too funny!  Thanks for the moose dust!



Muushka said:


> I hope the pups have a good stay.  Enjoy the horses!


Thanks Muushka!  My DD will be in LaLa land.  This is her WDW.



Buckeye Fan said:


> Just have to post that we're staying for the first time at VWL in a little over two weeks. I can't tell you how excited I am! I don't care how many times I go there, there's never a time that I walk into the main lodge that I'm not in absolute amazement. Just a beautiful resort, and I can't wait!!!



What a great time you will have there!  Hope you have a great vacation!!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home!  That Lava Colavva sounds like heaven in a glass.  If you post your picture, I promise I will look at it quick and you can delete it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It is my favorite park and I am truly content to just walk around.


*I feel the same Corinne !  MK is my favorite as well.........it's just magical to me.  

And I have NEVER seen Jiminey in over 30-40 trips !  Lucky you !  Did u get a photo ?   *


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Just checking in to say hi.. I don't want another long hiatus from the Groupies.  

I've been so worked up over the new policy, and PI closing, that I'm flustered..

Anyway, Granny.. Perhaps it was asked earlier, in my absence, but did you make out okay with the flooding? I seem to recall that was your neck of the woods.
Hope all is well..  

MG


----------



## blossomz

I have house guests from out of town the next day or so, but wanted to check in and say goodnight to the groupies!  Will be back to normal by tomorrow afternoon!

Thanks for another part of the trip report Corinne!

DLI:  Pixie dust to the puppies from me too.. I know I hate the thought of leaving my kitty babies at the vets!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I've been so worked up over the new policy, and PI closing, that I'm flustered..



*New policy ?   Did I miss something MG ?  So busy with making vacation plans and preparations to move dd into college next month.  

I do whole hearedly agree with you and sympathize on the closing of PI MG.   That came right out of left field !   Wonder if some SSR owners, in particular, are steamed about that ?  Some may have made SSR their home resort specifically for the ease of getting to PI.  First they took the fireworks away and I can recall that being one of the SSR selling points.  I believe there was a photo of a family watching the PI fireworks from the SSR resort on the cover of one of the Vacation Magic magazines.   Regardless.....not to mention all the extremely loyal PI club fans like the Adventurer's Club, Comedy Wharehouse etc.  Pretty sad that these unique spots will become shops and restaurants primarily.   *


----------



## Granny

Maistre Gracey said:


> I've been so worked up over the new policy, and PI closing, that I'm flustered..
> 
> Anyway, Granny.. Perhaps it was asked earlier, in my absence, but did you make out okay with the flooding? I seem to recall that was your neck of the woods.
> Hope all is well..
> 
> MG



MG...thanks for the words of concern and support.  As it turns out, this time my area (St. Louis) was not as hard-hit mainly because of the additional levees that were built after the big flood of 1993.  

DisneyLovingIowan area really got blasted with flooding though.  Our thoughts and prayers continue to go to all those in that area who continue to battle the effects of the flooding.   


And I did think of you when I heard about PI, and especially the Adventurer's Club, shutting down.  We haven't visited PI much in our trips, but I always thought that it added a dimension to WDW that provided a great spot for adults.  I think of all the honeymoons, for instance, that take place at WDW and how it is nice having that nightlife on-site at WDW.  

I remember when Disney built PI as an effort to keep people on-site and away from (at the time) Church Street bar area of Orlando.  I guess they decided there was more money in some other plan for the area.


----------



## Granny

betsywdw said:


> Thanks Maria  !!!!
> 
> Yeppers, we have an all girls trip coming up in September.  It will be me, my DD who is 2, my Mom, MIL and SIL.  Unfortunately it will not be DVC since I would rather use my points at the lodge in February.  We are staying at the GF! We did this last year and it was so much fun!  I have to say that I do miss the DVC accommodations with a toddler though.  I'm just too nervous to try to rent points!



Betsy...as Maria indicated, we try to track all Groupie visits to WDW even if not staying in DVC accommodations or on points.  We just like to know when Groupies are in "The World".  

So let us know the dates and we'll gladly add that trip to the list.  After all, how else would we know who to pester about reports and pictures?


----------



## Muushka

MG!  Good to see you 

Yes, bummer about PI closing.  I haven't been reading the thread, is it because of the crime going on over there?  Is there anything we can do to voice our opposition to it being closed?  Maybe they could move the club to a safer location?  I know!  Why don't they move it over to SSR?  That would be a great location. 

Granny, were you affected by the floods?  I thought we checked in the beginning, but I don't think we checked later on. Is all well?


----------



## Muushka

Oops, Granny, I left the computer and came back and hit 'post'.  Glad that you are all right.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Welcome home!  That Lava Colavva sounds like heaven in a glass.  If you post your picture, I promise I will look at it quick and you can delete it!





MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> And I have NEVER seen Jiminey in over 30-40 trips !  Lucky you !  Did u get a photo ?   *



Yes, Ryan took several pictures!  I cropped myself out of this one, he was kissing my hand!  Isn't he adorable???!!!


----------



## betsywdw

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Sounds fantastic Betsy !  And Granny can still add your dates despite the fact it's the GF !   Not all of us on that list are staying at the WL/VWL on points (or cash).....in fact, my Aug trip is listed and it's split between our offsite timeshare (Vistana resort), AKV and Vero Beach.   Have a wonderful time at the GF in 2 months !*



Thanks Maria!  I'm more than thrilled to just be going again!  Since I had DD we have averaged 2 trips a year and I thought it would be less after we had her  My SIL is a big fan of the GF so that was her choice and we got a nice AAA rate.  Your trip sounds wonderful!  I would love to split up a trip and stay a few different places but DH thinks it would be too hard with DD being so young.  The way I look it at is we will always be going back so it will hapeen eventually!  August is so close!  I can't wait to hear all about your trip  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies sorry this is off topic.  Leaving tomorrow for Lexington Ky. horse country.  My DD is horse crazy and they have a big model horse show there along with alot of other activities.  So I won't be on the boards for a week.  Very nervous about leaving my dogs at the vet for boarding.   It's the first time we are boarding the little one and I hope she doesn't think we are abandoning her! I feel like I am leaving my baby!  I also feel bad leaving my older dog with him being sick and his time being limited.  Fortunatly I have a good friend who will be there if needed.  She even said she will take him home and take care of him if it is needed.  I would just hate for him to take a bad turn and not have someone around who loves him.  So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!
> Hope you all have a good week!



Awww,  to you and your doggies!  I know how that is.  I did not vacation for the first three years I had my dog because I was scared to leave him.  A lot of moose dust coming your way...I'm sure they will be ok  



Corinne said:


> Well, Betsy, if you HAVE to SLUM it the GF is not too shabby!



 So true!  If we did not have a good rate we would not be staying there because there isn't much of a difference in my opinion of the rooms than a lot of other resorts.  My SIL loves the ambiance of it all  



Corinne said:


> Yep, Jiminy Cricket! I do have a pic but it's not that great (of me, lol, *he* looks adorable!!!! .  The Lava Colavva is a pina colada but they add "lava" I think it was raspberry flavoring.  It was cold and delish on that very hot day at the pool.  BTW, sorry if I am confusing you, but we have been home for nearly a week!  I tried to post daily while there but I had internet problems.



That drink sounds wonderful!  I need to try one now! I had an Orange Creamsicle drink from there our last trip and it was quite yummy  



Granny said:


> Betsy...as Maria indicated, we try to track all Groupie visits to WDW even if not staying in DVC accommodations or on points.  We just like to know when Groupies are in "The World".
> 
> So let us know the dates and we'll gladly add that trip to the list.  After all, how else would we know who to pester about reports and pictures?



Sure thing Granny!

We will be at the GF from Sept 29-Oct 3  

 I like the pestering


----------



## Dodie

> Originally Posted by *Disney loving Iowan*
> Very nervous about leaving my dogs at the vet for boarding.  It's the first time we are boarding the little one and I hope she doesn't think we are abandoning her! I feel like I am leaving my baby! I also feel bad leaving my older dog with him being sick and his time being limited....So I would appreciate some moose dust for my furbabies!



Aww.  It's so tough leaving them, isn't it? I know that we finally found a lady who works for our vet who comes in and lets our pups out 3 or 4 times a day when we're gone.  She brings in the mail, turns the lights off and on, etc., too.  It's been a god-send.  Our dogs do so much better if they get to stay at home, even though they miss us, their routine isn't totally disrupted.  It costs more than boarding used to - but we don't have the stress-induced sicknesses that always seemed to follow boarding (and the extra vet bills associated with those).  *Sending MOOSE DUST for your fur babies!!!!*

Oh - and I love the Lexington area.  My DH is from there. Those horse farms are so beautiful! Make sure you visit the Kentucky Horse Park (http://www.kyhorsepark.com/) while you are there.



> Originally Posted by Corinne
> The Lava Colavva is a pina colada but they add "lava" I think it was raspberry flavoring. It was cold and delish on that very hot day at the pool.



Oh my goodness, my DH and I had those for the first time at the Poly a couple of years ago while we were waiting by the pool and marina area to meet some DIS-ers for a shared WISHES cruise.  AMAZING drink. More like a dessert than a drink. So tasty.  Wish I had one right now.

I see by the countdown clock on my Google homepage that it's 1 month and 26 days until our next trip to the world - our FIRST as DVC owners at our favorite resort in the world (VWL of course)!  Can't come fast enough groupies.  Can't come fast enough.


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE!!!*

I have a neighbor that actually gives my diabetic cat insulin while we are gone and cares for our feral cat also.  Talk about being blessed!


----------



## LVSWL

Corinne, I believe that the recipe for the Lavacolavva-sp? is on the Dis recipe thread. Sounds like you had a great time. Love the pic of Jimmy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!!
Thanks everyone for the moose dust and good wishes.  I will be taking them to the vets in a couple of hours.  
Granny I figured you were okay in St Louis since I hadn't heard anything on the news but I'm glad to know for sure.  Our church will be organizing groups to go to help clean up after the flooding in the near future.  I'm sure alot of help is needed.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Have a great trip *DLI!*
My daughter is moving to Japan tomorrow, and her main concern is her
left at home kitty.  I'm feeling sorry for her too.  She is going to miss Amanda so much. 
 Pets can very much become a part of your heart.  More than her Mom it seems! 
I've promised to hold her up to the webcam when we talk online.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  Holding a kitty up to a webcam.  That is so sweet.  It will be a tough time for you.  
And the kitty.  And your daughter!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Maria, you know... the big looonng thread on the planning board. I don't dare mention it by name, as I don't want to get this thread closed!! 

Granny, glad to hear all is well on your end.
We send DisneyLovingIowan T&P as well.. (not to be confused with TP).

Muushka... I don't know where to start on the loss of the AC. I'm devastated & heartbroken. It really is a one of a kind place. Anyone who thinks this is just a nightclub, really, really needs to visit before it closes.
I have mailed my letters & pictures to the execs, and we'll see what happens.

Anyone interested in saving the AC can write... http://savetheclub.blogspot.com/

There is a link there for addresses.. 

MG


----------



## Muushka

Wow, MG, I really am sorry.  I didn't visit the club, but we are going to be there the last night that it is open.  Maybe we will make a point of going there.  I will look at the website.

Why can't they relocate this club?  Is this the one place at PI that most people like?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Muushka said:


> Wow, MG, I really am sorry.  I didn't visit the club, but we are going to be there the last night that it is open.  Maybe we will make a point of going there.  I will look at the website.
> 
> Why can't they relocate this club?  Is this the one place at PI that most people like?


It will probably be jammed the last night. I would be there if I could, but I'm scheduled to be away at work.

If you read that link, you will get a feel for the Club.. 

MG


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Forgot to say..

I would be very happy if they moved the club, but it's tricky..
It's very adult orientated comedy, so they need to steer clear of some family areas.

Yes. The AC is probably the most loved place at PI. 

MG


----------



## Corinne

LVSWL said:


> Corinne, I believe that the recipe for the Lavacolavva-sp? is on the Dis recipe thread. Sounds like you had a great time. Love the pic of Jimmy!



Ohhhhhh!  I am off to check it out! Thanks!

ETA:

Found it! Not sure I will ever make them but here you go!

*Pina Colava's are on the "Tropical Bar Menu" which is now standard at many bars, including Tambu Lounge and Victoria Falls Lounge. I watched the bartender at Tambu lounge make one and wrote down the instructions he told me. They're not as precise as what Guest Relations would send because the bartenders don't measure the ingredients exactly. 

Piña Colava
Tropical Bar Menu, Disney World
Makes: 1 - 12 oz. Hurricane Glass 

Pour 1.5 oz. Bacardi Razz Rum in a 12 oz. Hurricane Glass and fill the glass with Piña Colada mix and ice. Mix everything in an ice cream/slushy machine until you have a creamy texture. Pour the drink back into the Hurricane Glass and swirl in a dash of Sweetened Raspberry Purée (make sure the seeds have all been removed). 
Serve with a pineapple wedge on the edge of the glass. 

I imagine one can make this in a blender though it might not have the exact same texture*


----------



## Corinne

My last installment (relieved??) On Monday we slept in then met Don & Diane at Downtown Disney.  I was remarkably good  I think I only spent about $50!  Dana & Ryan found a few items at ESPN.  Danas long-sleeve tee was on sale for $6.98! That was great and unexpected! Next stop:  Ghirardellis.  Danas favorite thing is their non-pareils so we always buy a container.  They were all out!  Not to worry, I called on Friday and they are shipping someheaven forbid he wait another year! LOL!  Getting back to any resort from Downtown Disney is never fun, imo.  It took us a while, but we managed to get back to the Lodge.  We decided to have lunch at WCC.  It was fairly busy for lunch.  In fact, WCC was busy during our entire stay.  Last summer when we had lunch there, there may have been to other parties there! Our server, Raphael was a hoot, we had a lot of fun, and I enjoyed my strawberry milkshakes (yes, I had 2, but they are smalllllll!!! )
We rested and swam and then met Don & Diane and headed to Epcot.  We needed print our Southwest boarding passes at exactly 9:00PM (I am a freak, what can I say) so we headed to guest services.  Diane & I had a wonderful conversation with Tim, a recent college graduate and a professional intern.  He talked about how he had worked for Disney during several breaks while he was in college, and now hopes to be an event planner.  We told him how we were once CMs at TDS and how we would love to work there someday.he encouraged us!  Once boarding passes were safely in my hands, we decided that we would take the monorail over to MK (again, hahahhaa).  Since we typically stay at the BCV, we rarely ride the monorail from Epcot to MK.  It was nice, especially once we could see the fireworks from Illuminations.  The MK was packed that night.  Diane needed a MM bar and I needed a strawberry slush from Enchanted Grove.  We never did see them again that night!  We stopped at Fantasyland and watched Wishes from the tables by Pooh.  There were several families around us, one magical moment for me was when a little girl gazing up at the sky  said, I believe! Oh man!  How precious!!! After Wishes, we walked around a bit, stared at the beautiful castle (well, I did  ) and said goodbye to the MK one last time!   
On Tuesday morning we headed down to the lobby.  For some reason, Express Checkout was not noted on our account so we needed to go to the front desk. While I was being waited on, I glanced over at the end of the desk where several CM's and managers were. I realized one of the managers was Mike, my asst. manager from TDS!  I called his name and he came over. He moved down about 7 years ago and started out working behind the desk at Coronado.  He now is a Resort Sales Field Manager.  Dont know exactly what that means, but he is very happy!  What a wonderful surprise, it was so great to spend some time with him!  
Diane & Don were just finishing their breakfast at WCC.  They had an earlier flight so we were going to spend a little time with them in the lobby and then say our goodbyes.   

We then headed to DHS for the day.  We got there around 10:45 and sprinted to Toy Story Midway Mania.  I was really not expecting to be able to ride it this trip, but we were lucky the Fast Passes had not all been distributed for the day.  Our return time was 4:05.  The ME bus was picking us up at 6:00 so we had plenty of time.  The standby wait was 30 minutes and I think we only waited about 25, if that so we decided to wait.  We dont usually wait for anything but we thought why not, we have all day! I have to say, TSM is so much FUN!   It did not disappoint at all!  It is so much easier than Buzz, and not as hard on your hands!  I was so excited to finally be able to ride!  We had a wonderful lunch at Mama Melroses, we love it there.  We went to One Mans Dream <sigh> I really enjoy this.  Walt was surely an amazing man.  When the doors opened at the end of the show we saw the rain and thunder waiting for us! I cannot complain because we really did not have any bad weather the entire trip.  The boys then went to ride RnR and I went over to the Art of Animation store. We shopped, rode a few more things and then headed back to TSM.

We got to Toy Story Mania a few minutes prior to our return time.  While we waited, we were people watching.  It is so funny to hear people try to get their way inside without a FP!  Another interesting note, the Single Riders line opens/closes quickly.  When we first arrived the CM was telling people the single riders line was closed.  About 10 minutes later they were letting people back in.  So if you really want to ride, and you are told the single riders line is closed, ask again a little later if you are still in the vicinity. After we rode my new favorite ride  we headed back to the WL for the last time.  We had a wonderful time (albeit too short) but we will definitely go back to the VWL.  I think the biggest surprise this trip was the fact that I was not missing the BC the entire time! The BC is still Dana & Ryans favorite, and I think it is still mine too, but I am definitely a WL lover, and we will certainly be going back! I am happy it is our home resort because we want to go during the holiday season, so the 11 month window will help! Thanks for reading, everyone!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Corrine for your trip report!  We won't be going back until October and your day by day exploits have been entertaining. 

Sorry MG about the Adventurer's Club. We've aren't nightlife people and have never been. From reading the various posts, I'm sure this will be missed by a lot of folks. 

 Betsy to the Groupies! Enjoy your trip to the GF.

Granny, we'll be at SSR October 18 through 28. Lots of family will be joining us the 19th through the 24th. We have ADR's at Artists Point on the 25th. This is my reward for playing 'tour guide' to our extended family all week!


----------



## wildernessDad

My name is definitely on the petition to save the AC.  I'll be hitting it for the last time (hopefully not) in early September.


----------



## Muushka

Maistre Gracey said:


> It will probably be jammed the last night. I would be there if I could, but I'm scheduled to be away at work.
> 
> If you read that link, you will get a feel for the Club..
> 
> MG



I realized that we are going to be there the week before it closes.  Is there a night that is not as busy?  I think I can talk my cousin and sister into going over with me.  I will study up on the website.

Corinne, thank you for sharing your trip with us.  If I understood what you said about the express check out, if they don't hang a thingy on your door or it is not set up that way, you can call the lobby and they will tell you if there is a balance.  How fun running into your old TDS manager!  Everybody sing...it's a small world after all.....


----------



## blossomz

OK..MG>.I am definitely checking out the website to save AC.  I too have never gotten there and it has been on my list of things yet to do!  Maybe it will be the only club saved on PI.  Disney announced their decision to close PI while I was there in June.  Apparently they are looking to make the area more family friendly..but that club is soo special (from what everyone says!)  So I hope they don't close it before I get to experience it!  As they say..Kungaloosh!

DODIE!  (Haven't said it in awhile!) 

Great trip report Corinne.  Thanks!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Maistre Gracey said:


> Maria, you know... the big looonng thread on the planning board. I don't dare mention it by name, as I don't want to get this thread closed!!
> 
> Granny, glad to hear all is well on your end.
> We send DisneyLovingIowan T&P as well.. (not to be confused with TP).
> 
> Muushka... I don't know where to start on the loss of the AC. I'm devastated & heartbroken. It really is a one of a kind place. Anyone who thinks this is just a nightclub, really, really needs to visit before it closes.
> I have mailed my letters & pictures to the execs, and we'll see what happens.
> 
> Anyone interested in saving the AC can write... http://savetheclub.blogspot.com/
> 
> There is a link there for addresses..
> 
> MG



Signed it MG.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Thanx to all the Groupies for the support of the Adventurers' Club!!

I just knew you all had good taste!!... 

PS- There is a moose on the wall at the AC that speaks once in a while (but not very often) during the shows. They call it a "Yakoose". 

Another Groupie connection!!  

MG


----------



## Muushka

Maistre Gracey said:


> Thanx to all the Groupies for the support of the Adventurers' Club!!
> 
> I just knew you all had good taste!!...
> 
> PS- There is a moose on the wall at the AC that speaks once in a while (but not very often) during the shows. They call it a "Yakoose".
> 
> Another Groupie connection!!
> 
> MG



Now we really have to go!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Muushka said:


> Now we really have to go!


Muushka, if you're able to go to the AC, try and stay at least a couple hours. There are shows in four diferent rooms, and it definitely takes a liitle while to get a handle on that type of comedy.

It'll be worth it!! 

MG


----------



## Dodie

DH and I had signed the petition earlier and I'm off to send my letters and e-mails today. Thanks for the link! I've added it to my signature! 

The Adventurers Club holds a special place in our hearts and is a must-do for us every trip.  We always try to stay at least through two pre-shows and shows.  

In my opinion, it's the only redeeming factor of Pleasure Island. I don't care if the rest of it goes away - but I don't understand why Disney would close the only part of the area that has so much Imagineering, backstory, and fun to it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corinne, 
Thanks a ton for that photo of Jiminey !  My mission is to find him on this upcoming trip !   So glad u got to ride TSM  
And how much of a goose-bumps moment was this :


> one magical moment for me was when a little girl gazing up at the sky said, I believe! Oh man! How precious!!!


Thanks so much for the TR !

MG :  I signed the petition as well !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Had my little nibble of about as close to a "WL experience" as one can get here in PA.   I suprised my dd and her best friend with a 2 night stay at the Great Wolf Lodge yesterday !   I pick them up tommorrow.   This is place is really themed very similar to the WL it's amazing.   Not sure if I can post photos here (let me know if it's ok), since it's not exactly VWL/WL related----but the decor and ambience of the GWL really screams WL !   Very nice place (about 1 hr and 15 min north of me). *


----------



## Corinne

Thanks for all the kind words on my TR, everyone.

Maria, I would love to see photos!  What a nice treat for your dd and friend.


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Granny, we'll be at SSR October 18 through 28. Lots of family will be joining us the 19th through the 24th. We have ADR's at Artists Point on the 25th. This is my reward for playing 'tour guide' to our extended family all week!



You're trip is on the list...looks like a lot of Groupies will be in The World at that time!   



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can post photos here (let me know if it's ok), since it's not exactly VWL/WL related----but the decor and ambience of the GWL really screams WL !



Maria...no problem posting here since the pictures are very much WL/VWL related.  In fact, I might dig up a few pix of Big Cedar here in Missouri that has a lot of Lodge overtones to it!


----------



## pixiechick

MiaSRN62 said:


> Corinne,
> Thanks a ton for that photo of Jiminey !  My mission is to find him on this upcoming trip !



Maria:  I don't know if someone already posted this but you can usually find him at the Conservation Station in AK.  We got great pictures with him in January.  The CM said he is usually there on a daily basis.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne, thanks for the picture of Jiminy!  He is quite the handsome cricket


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Pixiechick....thanks for the tip on where to find the Cricket !

Now on to my photos of the "WL/VWL Wannabe", the Great Wolf Lodge.  I'll be heading back here tommorrow morning to pick up the girls.  Here's some photos I shot yesterday :*





















*the girls are pretty excited to check-in.  My dd (Brittany) is on the right.  The other girl is her best friend.  This was my graduation gift to the both of them :*


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks for the trip report *Corinne*.  It helps keep me going until October!  Jiminy is indeed a good looking fellow. 

*Maria*, we have a new Wolf Lodge about 2 hours from home.  What did they think?  Cool pictures.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Here's more....I snapped a few pics where I felt the themeing was particularily close to the WL :*













*Details in the hallway carpet (and these hallways are REALLY long !  ) :*





































*Check out the detail of the wallpaper in the bathroom :*



















*Great Wolf's version of the Mercantile store :*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, we have a new Wolf Lodge about 2 hours from home. What did they think? Cool pictures.



*Hi Deb !  I can see this hotel chain building even more of these heavily themed resorts.  The girls felt it was very cool.  Especially my dd who shares my adoration for the WL/VWL !*

*I couldn't help but run around and snap photos of our VWL/WL groupie mascot !  The moose were everywhere...... *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I promise these are the last ones !   Only negative thing about the stay was the girls got a parking lot view  *


----------



## Corinne

Wow, Maria! That looks like a wonderful place.  What a nice gift for the girls. It really does look like the Lodge!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*You're welcome Corinne.  Thanks for taking the time to check them out.  It's as close to the Lodge as we may be able to get for awhile  Of course...I will be visiting the WL/VWL this August.  But we don't have a stay booked there any time in the near future.  *


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *It's as close to the Lodge as we may be able to get for awhile  Of course...I will be visiting the WL/VWL this August.  But we don't have a stay booked there any time in the near future.  *



Well, your next trip looks like it is going to be pretty sweet, and *LONG*!   Lucky you!!!!!! You should be able to get over to the Lodge a few times!


----------



## Granny

Maria...excellent photos!!  

I think that's a place we would all feel "at home" in immediately.  Looks like they've put some effort into the details which is the hallmark of WL/VWL.  They should probably put some more landscaping on the parking lot side to turn it into a "woods view", but other than that it looks like an awesome place to hang out.  It even has a red roof like our favorite resort! 

And that "Moose Dropping" shirt is outstanding!!  


Thanks for sharing the pix. 

8 more days.


----------



## pixiechick

Nice pictures!!  Is that the one up by the Poconos?  Looks like a fun weekend trip.

I hope you'll don't mind me hanging around a little.  We head down to BCV in a few weeks and at the last minute added a couple of nights at WL at the beginning of the trip.  I can't wait!  This thread has been helping me get through the days!


----------



## Granny

pixiechick said:


> I hope you'll don't mind me hanging around a little.  We head down to BCV in a few weeks and at the last minute added a couple of nights at WL at the beginning of the trip.  I can't wait!  This thread has been helping me get through the days!



We are happy for any visitors to drop by.  

If you have any questions about WL/VWL, feel free to ask.  You won't find a more knowledgeable and friendly group to answer questions than here!


----------



## Muushka

Wow, quite a place Maria.  About those parking lot views.....
A couple of years ago we stayed at BWV.  We hated the walk to the parking lot, long....hot.  No, not even mentioning the looooong hallways  .  Then we stayed at Bonnet Creek and got the 'parking lot' view.  Since then, I have come to appreciate WDW resorts and the way they really try to avoid the parking lot view problems that a lot of resorts have.  And I stopped complaining about the walk to the parking lot!

Granny!  You will be packing soon!! 

Hiya Pixiechick   Visit often!


----------



## 50 years Too!

pixiechick said:


> Nice pictures!!  Is that the one up by the Poconos?  Looks like a fun weekend trip.
> 
> I hope you'll don't mind me hanging around a little.  We head down to BCV in a few weeks and at the last minute added a couple of nights at WL at the beginning of the trip.  I can't wait!  This thread has been helping me get through the days!



Confident you'll become a groupie after your nights at WL!
Thanks for visiting, and hope you decide to take up residence. 
You won't find a nicer group of groupies anywhere!

Deb


----------



## pixiechick

thanks for the welcomes!

we stayed at VWL for one night post cruise back in 2002.  DS got sick almost immediately after checking in.  I had just met Ranger Stan and was thrilled, next thing I know DS's puking all over the lobby.  

Somehow, we got one of those rare DVC upgrades from a studio to a 1 bedroom.  (I have 2 theories on why: we were only there for 1 night and the CM checking us in had just come back to working there and the system was different.  She kept thanking us for our patience.  Next thing I knew we had a 1 bedroom.)  We spent the rest of the day sitting in the room while DS slept.  The 1BR saved us!  I've been dying to get back there since then but it never worked out until now!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glad everyone liked the pics of GWL.   I just got back from picking up the girls.  They had a blast.   I agree about the parking lot view----not as horrible as some hotels and a little more landscaping would have been nice.  But from my shot, you can't really see, but when you turn 90 degrees to the left and look you can see the tree-lined mountains in the distance (yes Pixiechicks---it's the Pocono Mtns  )

And by all means Pixiechicks....please stay awhile.  Nice to have ya 
Have a great stay at the BCV/WL  *


----------



## Dodie

pixiechick said:


> we stayed at VWL for one night post cruise back in 2002.  DS got sick almost immediately after checking in.  I had just met Ranger Stan and was thrilled, next thing I know DS's puking all over the lobby...We spent the rest of the day sitting in the room while DS slept.  The 1BR saved us!  I've been dying to get back there since then but it never worked out until now!



Sounds like you CERTAINLY deserve your VWL stay!!! Enjoy!  (And welcome!)


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE!!!!*


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> *DODIE!!!!*


----------



## Muushka

Wow Dodie.  I just noticed that you are an oldtimer on the boards like me!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *And that "Moose Dropping" shirt is outstanding!! *
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pix.
> 
> 8 more days.



 
That was a seriously funny shirt.  Have a great time Granny, I'm computer-less for the next couple of days (hanging out at the beach, or rather "the shore" as we call it around here) so hoping you'll have a great time at my home resort.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> That was a seriously funny shirt.  Have a great time Granny, I'm computer-less for the next couple of days (hanging out at the beach, or rather "the shore" as we call it around here) so hoping you'll have a great time at my home resort.



Thanks Eliza...I'll try to be respectful and not keep asking people where the Iron Spike room is while I'm at BCV!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Thanks Eliza...I'll try to be respectful and not keep asking people where the Iron Spike room is while I'm at BCV!



And if you slip and ask, try not to sob while asking, K? 

Granny, I hope you get the same location we got the one time we stayed there.  We were able to see the fireworks perfectly.  I really love that resort.  Well, as much as a mother can love a child not her own (not that I would know what that is!).


----------



## DiznyDi

*pixiechick!*

Hope everyone enjoys their week-end! Ohio promises to be much like Florida - hot, in the 90's and rain.

To all the Groupies headed to the World - have a great time!  

Try not to dwell on the fact that there are many of us left at home mowing the grass, cleaning the gutters, painting the house, washing windows... you get the picture .... and wishing we were where you are!  

*Enjoy!*


----------



## ransom

Welp, it's Friday, and we're all another week closer to our next trip to our beloved VWL!  

This weekend has a good chance of thunderstorms in my neck of the woods, and the forecast keeps fluctuating between 80 and 86 degrees.  We're hoping for no rain and something around 80 for Sunday, the day we traditionally go to our local Six Flags park for "WDW Training."  We normally bring a cooler and eat lunch in the car, but if it's too hot we'll have to either cut the stay short or pay their exorbitant prices for their crappy food.  So here's hoping for a dry, not-too-hot Sunday!

This weekend also brings our every Saturday and Sunday night movie tradition.   This Saturday we'll be watching the second half of disc 2 of Disneyland: Secrets Stories, and Magic.  On Sunday, we'll either watch the Great Locomotive Chase or, if the Disney Movie Club gets our order to us, either Finding Neverland or The Prestige.  (Sunday is normally Disney Animated Feature night, but we've finally watched all the ones that are available, except for some of the "package" ones, which we've decided to make Saturday features, since we tend to like the shorter or more varied stuff on that night. So we'll be starting on watching all the live action movies made during Walt Disney's life during the coming Sundays, with some current stuff thrown in for good measure.)

So there ya go -- more than you ever wanted to know about my weekend.   

I hope all your plans come together, and all your wishes for this weekend come true.


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> Wow Dodie.  I just noticed that you are an oldtimer on the boards like me!



Yep. Been here forever.  Actually before the 1999 date that shows up here - as I lived through multiple board crashes where we had to reregister.  That's what my first tag references.

Never became one of the popular kids (i.e., famous poster) though.  I guess I'm just too mild-mannered and I definitely avoid controversy!!!! Of course, since now "everybody knows my name" and hollers it when I enter the groupie thread - I feel VERY popular!  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## pixiechick

Dodie said:


> Of course, since now "everybody knows my name" and hollers it when I enter the groupie thread - I feel VERY popular!



DODIE!!!!!!!!!!

sorry, just had to do that...


----------



## mickeymorse

*Dodie!!*

Morning gang. Hope everyone are staying cool this summer. Low 90s with 90+% humidity here the last 3 days. Thank heaven for A/C and swimming pools. 

Have a great trip Granny even if its at BCV  I need to update our Jan trip. I switched the 23rd and 4th over to ASMovies to save the pts for a 13 niter next summer. Still at VWL for 25th-30th though. Never stayed at a value before. Should be interesting.

  to all newcomers.

Have fun at Six Flags ransom. Here's to 80 deg.

Hope you are enjoying "the shore" Eliza.

Loved the Moose dropping shirt Maria. We stayed at GWL in Sandusky Ohio last year. The kids had a ball. I didn't take any pics though. 

Have a Wonderful Weekend Groupies


----------



## 50 years Too!

DiznyDi said:


> *pixiechick!*
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their week-end! Ohio promises to be much like Florida - hot, in the 90's and rain.
> 
> To all the Groupies headed to the World - have a great time!
> 
> Try not to dwell on the fact that there are many of us left at home mowing the grass, cleaning the gutters, painting the house, washing windows... you get the picture .... and wishing we were where you are!
> 
> *Enjoy!*



I second that!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka : Wow Dodie. I just noticed that you are an oldtimer on the boards like me!



*I'm not very far behind either one of you Muushka or DODIE !!!!
I've been here since Feb 2000.  *

*Ransom....your weekend sounds awesome !   Heat wave here in Philly all weekend (heat index in the 100 degree range) and I'm working starting tonight, Sat, Sun and into Monday until 11 pm !  So no weekend magic for me !    I am just counting the days until our vacation !  It can't get here quick enough !*


----------



## ransom

Mia...yikes!  That's a heck of a weekend.  I hope the work load is light.  There's not a full moon weekend, is there?

Just got back from doing my errands.  Got my hair cut, went to the grocery store &c.  Got a great deal on bacon at the store -- buy one get one.  And same for DW's favorite snack -- Cheez-its.  So life is good. 

Still, either of us would much prefer to spend the weekend doing laundry at the Lodge, sippin' a beverage out by the Trout Pass Bar as we wait for each load to be done.  We did that last time (had to use the coin machines, becauase we were staying on cash at the regular Lodge), and it's actually one of our favorite memories of the trip!  (Yes, we can remember it -- they were non-alcoholic beverages.  )

Have a great trip, Granny!

And Eliza -- have fun at the shore. 

And to all groupies:  have a great weekend, and thank you for keeping me in touch with the magic.


----------



## blossomz

Hi groupies!  Just got back from a looong road trip from eastern to western PA!  My sister and I decided to visit our relatives. I hate that turnpike!  Anyway..just wanted to check in and see what everyone was up to!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Yep. Been here forever.  Actually before the 1999 date that shows up here - as I lived through multiple board crashes where we had to reregister.  That's what my first tag references.
> 
> Never became one of the popular kids (i.e., famous poster) though.  I guess I'm just too mild-mannered and I definitely avoid controversy!!!! Of course, since now "everybody knows my name" and hollers it when I enter the groupie thread - I feel VERY popular!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



You know what?  Your description matches me to a T!  I was on the boards prior to the 'crash'.  I was fairly mild mannered, except for a few minor skrimmishes!

Yes Maria, you are an old timer too!



pixiechick said:


> DODIE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry, just had to do that...



Pixiechick, you are a fast study!!

Ransome, Finding Neverland is one of my favorite movies.  Let us know how you like it if that is one sent!  And good score on the bacon and Cheese its 


> I hope all your plans come together, and all your wishes for this weekend come true.



Thank you, can I steal that and wish it to all the Groupies too? 

Hello to MM and 50Y2 and my new bud Blossomz


----------



## blossomz

Are any of our groupies planning on being at the big Magic Meet tomorrow in Camp Hill?  I will be there..I am helping out at the pin table so if you are..come by and say hi! Will tell you all about it when I get back.  There will be a lot of the big wigs in the Disney Community there..Deb Wills, Lou Mongello, the guys from WDW Today..etc.  Should be a fun Dis Fix until my next trip!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Are any of our groupies planning on being at the big Magic Meet tomorrow in Camp Hill?  I will be there..I am helping out at the pin table so if you are..come by and say hi! Will tell you all about it when I get back.  There will be a lot of the big wigs in the Disney Community there..Deb Wills, Lou Mongello, the guys from WDW Today..etc.  Should be a fun Dis Fix until my next trip!



Hey, give Ace (Lou Mongello) a big hello from Granny.  He and MickeyBabe are a couple of long time favorites from the WDW Parks trivia game thread that ran several years on the Community Board.

I'm afraid I'm not as much an old timer as others as my July, 2001 join date is accurate.  Still, I've been around a little while, and this thread keeps me hanging around! 

Ransom...thanks for the wishes for my upcoming trip.  I am SOOOOO ready for this!


----------



## blossomz

Will do!

Oh..and have a great trip!  You too Eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ditto to all on having a great weekend.  I am currently sitting here listening to some Lodge music and waiting to go to work.  A little side work that helps pay for those trips to WDW.  So it makes it easier to bear knowing it will all be worth it.


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Are any of our groupies planning on being at the big Magic Meet tomorrow in Camp Hill?  I will be there..I am helping out at the pin table so if you are..come by and say hi! Will tell you all about it when I get back.  There will be a lot of the big wigs in the Disney Community there..Deb Wills, Lou Mongello, the guys from WDW Today..etc.  Should be a fun Dis Fix until my next trip!




Hi Blozzomz~

Looking forward to hearing all about it.  I was checking out the photos from last years meet...looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> Thank you, can I steal that and wish it to all the Groupies too?



You're welcome!  We're all Groupies here -- share and share alike.


----------



## blossomz

Hi All
Back from my 2nd magic meet and wow..it was fantastic!  A lot of the sponsors are very familiar to all of us!  Lou Mongello, the guys from WDWToday, MEI mousefan travel, Shontell, Deb Wills, Dave Marx and more!  Tons of prizes and surprises!  They even gave away a cruise this year!  It was a blast!  I told everyone about our little thread over here at the Dis.  I also told them about our DVC podcaster!  It was really a fun day!  WDWToday will have photos and they did a live podcast!


----------



## Muushka

Wow, you met Deb Wills!  And Shontell!  I don't recognize any of the others.  Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## blossomz

I felt very "in"!  Plus I was helping and I got to wear an "EVENT STAFF" Tshirt! I was a VIP!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> I felt very "in"!  Plus I was helping and I got to wear an "EVENT STAFF" Tshirt! I was a VIP!




Nice!


----------



## ransom

How cool, Blossomz! 

For anyone wondering about my weekend plans, most of it didn't pan out.  No delivery from Disney of the movies we ordered, and it'll be 86 degrees for a high today.  But, we seem to have dodged the bullet of the severe rain storms that were forecast for today as of last night, so I'm happy.   And we'll watch the Great Locomotive Chase tonight -- you can't go wrong with Fess Parker and Walt Disney....or so I hope!  I'm sure we'll be able to watch Finding Neverland next weekend.

(As for the Disneyland: Secrets, Stories, and Magic treasures discs, boy have they been good!  So much great archival footage.  The part we watched last night was the Wonderful World of Color episode about the 1964 World's Fair.  It was so great to see Walt interacting with the Imagineers as they made the four projects for that event!  The most interesting one to me, never having seen it, was the Ford one.  I've of course seen the parts that became the People Mover in DL and the diorama visible from the DL Rail Road, but there were so many more animatronics figures made for that original Ford ride!  Looking at them, I can really see how Spaceship Earth's ride evolved from that, with its focus on history as told through animatronic vignettes.)


----------



## Muushka

Those discs sound great. I need to look into getting them.  I would love to see some old Walt footage.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, all.  Just checking in to say hi.  Haven't had much time to write here, but I am reading this thread from time to time.

I have four nights coming up at the BCV with DW and DS, but my mind is really set on this upcoming December vacation with DW, DS, DFIL and my best friend.  We're staying at VWL for eight nights.  I love VWL, don't you?  I know that you do.

It's nice to hear about my fellow groupie's trips to our beloved lodge.


----------



## mickeymorse

Mornin All. Finally had some rain for the grass. Saved me from turning on the sprinklers.

Cool that we have a VIP amongst the groupies (aka blossomz)  

Talked to a CM at MS about the ADRs, and it is still 180 days out. Looks like I will need them for this week. Don't think we will book for every day but we have decided to go with Hoop-Dee-Doo, Cinderellas Royal Table and the Luau at the Poly. Haven't done any of them so it will be nice to try something new.
We will just wing the rest of our meals but will more than likely do WCC one night.

Finally listened to the rest of Joes podcasts. Great job by the way.

I'm with you Muushka, love to see Walt footage.

Do any of you spend much time Google Earthing WDW. Seems like I'm on there almost as much as the DIS lately. Love the birdseye view of our home. Especially when you fly in from over the lake.

Good to hear from you WD. Enjoy your trip to BCV


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just checking in from my "working weekend"........
Wow *Blossomz*....you met some cool disney people !   I met Dave Marx in Dec---actually won a raffle prize during Mousefest and he was the one handing out the prizes !

I've caught glimpses of Deb Wills in WDW on two occasions.  

*Ransom*.....sorry the movies didn't arrive in time   But the discs sound way cool !  Enjoy and try and stay cool !   Heat index of 95 right now in the Philly area ! 

*WD* :  thanks for checking in.   You know we all LOVE the WL/VWL.   

*JT *: Gotta love zoning out on WL tunes......if ya can't be there in person, at least it's fun to imagine.......

*Eliza* :  you're at the SHORE !  Yeah !  The Jersey shore !  My dd was there a day before those bad rip currents hit (at Ocean City) and 4 people died this past week !  Horrible !  Hope the waters are calmer for you.  I did hear they lifted the swimming ban.  


*Mickeymorse* :  I have Google Earth'd Wdw before but not in awhile....next day off I'll have to check it out again.   

Have a nice rest of the weekend everyone


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Everyone,

My we are a busy and interesting group!  I love hearing about all the
summer plans and activities.

*Blossomz,* how fun for you.  Do you have pictures of your experience?
Would love to see them.

Think I'll check out that movie club...

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Muushka*
Just saw the hurricane warning.  Stay safe!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My we are a busy and interesting group!  I love hearing about all the
> summer plans and activities.
> 
> *Blossomz,* how fun for you.  Do you have pictures of your experience?
> Would love to see them.
> 
> Think I'll check out that movie club...
> 
> Deb



I don't have photos myself, but I know if you check out allears.net they had photographers there.  There was also a broadcast live from the event which you can listen to at wdwtoday.com.   You should check out all of the fun!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> I don't have photos myself, but I know if you check out allears.net they had photographers there.  There was also a broadcast live from the event which you can listen to at wdwtoday.com.   You should check out all of the fun!


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> *Muushka*
> Just saw the hurricane warning.  Stay safe!
> 
> Deb



Aww.  You are so sweet.  I think it is ok for us, we are inland, but I appreciate the kind thoughts.  

Actually what we are living with right now is that awful murder of the mom of 2 little girls.  It is about 4 miles from here, and the grocery store where the father bought the bleach that morning is my store.  So sad.  But after the Duke Lacrosse debacle, the area is being very careful rushing to judgment.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi groupies just want to let everyone know they can head over to Unofficial Vacation Magic Podcast and listen to some lodge chat with Muushka, Blossomz, and Eliza61.  Thanks for being on the show ladies.

Unofficial Vacation Magic Podcast

Hope you enjoy the podcast.

Joe


----------



## LindaBabe

If you don't mind my asking, where did you get that cute little green VWL sign with the moose, and is there a t-shirt?  We get to go home in a little over a month.  YEAhhhhh!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

blossomz said:


> I also told them about our DVC podcaster!


 
Thanks for the mention.  I love listing to WDW Today and WDW Radio they inspired me to do my podcast.  I was lurking on the live cam site for most of the day.

It sold out very fast this year did not get a chance to register.  There is always next year.

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## jimmytammy

A few days ago, we got some new furniture for our living room.  The room already has a dark woodtone mojo thing going on, so naturally we had to get some dark brown furniture to go with it(WL influence, no doubt ).  So anyway,  Tammy and I went to Lowes last night looking for a rug to sorta go along with the theme.  Low and behold, we both fall in love with this rug whose name is Cheyenne(yes, the rug has a name).  Well, with a name like that, you know it has that western feel too it.  Needless to say, we are gonna get that rug.  I got a feeling those WL pics we have are gonna go real nice in that room.

It was funny, there were at least 50 different styles of rugs to look at, and the one we liked was about the 5th one we saw.  To be fair, we looked at every one, and each time we saw one that might go with what we have colorwise, Tammy would say, ohhh, I like that on, then a few steps away, she would say, but I still like the Cheyenne better.

Its amazing how one place like WL can influence you so much.  Before, the western theme stuff didnt trip our fancy. Now I want to decorate the house in it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the podcasts!  And thanks for putting voices to our groupie friends.


----------



## blossomz

Oh Muushka!  That's awful!

WDWRR Engineer:  Loved being on the podcast.  The guys at WDWtoday thought that was really a great idea and no one else does a strictly DVC one! 

Jimmytammy-you guys might have to post a photo for us to see!  It sounds great!


----------



## dizfanz

Does anyone know if all dedicated 2br at VWL have 2 queens in the second bedroom?


----------



## blossomz

Yes, I think that is correct.  The lock offs have the open up sofa and 1 queen.


----------



## Granny

Yep, all dedicated 2BR at VWL have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  I believe that only BCV (of the on-site DVC resorts) has the quirky 2BR's where some have two queens and some have queen + sleeper/sofa.


----------



## Muushka

LindaBabe said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where did you get that cute little green VWL sign with the moose, and is there a t-shirt?  We get to go home in a little over a month.  YEAhhhhh!



Hi LindaBabe  and welcome.  We got our Moose mascot a while back.  When we first started posting on this thread, a very kind tag fairy took pity on us and gifted us with this beautiful Moose, with our logo on it.  She or he has since created tags for all the other DVC resorts, but clearly, ours are the most unique!   Not to mention, the original!    Enough of that babble.  Steal it!!  Add it to your siggy!!  

Is VWL your home resort?  Please, grab a rocking chair out on the porch, or in front of the fireplace and sit with us a spell.  And while you are home, think of us, and take some pictures and share your vacation with us.  We live for this stuff.... 



jimmytammy said:


> A few days ago, we got some new furniture for our living room.  The room already has a dark woodtone mojo thing going on, so naturally we had to get some dark brown furniture to go with it(WL influence, no doubt ).  So anyway,  Tammy and I went to Lowes last night looking for a rug to sorta go along with the theme.  Low and behold, we both fall in love with this rug whose name is Cheyenne(yes, the rug has a name).  Well, with a name like that, you know it has that western feel too it.  Needless to say, we are gonna get that rug.  I got a feeling those WL pics we have are gonna go real nice in that room.
> 
> It was funny, there were at least 50 different styles of rugs to look at, and the one we liked was about the 5th one we saw.  To be fair, we looked at every one, and each time we saw one that might go with what we have colorwise, Tammy would say, ohhh, I like that on, then a few steps away, she would say, but I still like the Cheyenne better.
> 
> Its amazing how one place like WL can influence you so much.  Before, the western theme stuff didnt trip our fancy. Now I want to decorate the house in it!!



I agree JT, about taste in home decor following the WL motif.  My taste in furniture has gone from golden oak to dark tone woods.  My last 2 lamps that I bought have been mission style.  And my paint choices (for smaller rooms) have been VWL type colors.  

And I found a great trick the other day.  I was painting and realized that the matting on some pictures I had were either faded or cream color, not very interesting.  So I used some paint colors that I had done in my VWL rooms and those prints look much more interesting now.  They were easy to paint too!

So, I will check out your new rug, Cheyenne, at Lowe's today!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Welcome LindaBabe!*Glad to have a new groupie.

*Jimmytammy*--it is so cute that you and Tammy are "on the same page" with decorating.  Don't even get me started with Mr. 50yearsToo! 
BTW He hates my name-wants people to think we're in our thirties!
He goes along with my Disney addiction and signs the palm trees when I add on so I can't complain TOO much. 
Idea--maybe we should start a VWL Groupie decorating contest.  I know several of your homes' decor would be strong contenders.  

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Yep, all dedicated 2BR at VWL have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  I believe that only BCV (of the on-site DVC resorts) has the quirky 2BR's where some have two queens and some have queen + sleeper/sofa.



I'll be checking in to a ded 2 bed in December with my older kids.
Don't want fighting over the "real" bed.
Have you found that they always give you a dedicated?
The reason I ask is because I have had dedicated listed on reservations for BCV and been given a lock off instead.

Deb


----------



## Dodie

Groupies:

I will be offline for a week and a half or so and wanted to check in beforehand to say goodbye and explain why.  

My DH and I are leaving this week for our big *Alaska *vacation in celebration (early) of our 15th anniversary (that isn't until October).  It's not a cruise. It's a tour. Part of it is by train, part of it is by motor coach, there is a daylong trip into Denali, and there are two days of boat cruises into glaciers and such.  I'm *so* excited (and overwhelmed) at the thought of being gone for so long!

I'll check back in when we return - at which point I'll be starting a short countdown until our visit to the beloved *VWL *in mid-September!


----------



## ransom

What a fantastic idea for an early 15th Anniversary trip!! 

Have a wonderful time, Dodie!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, awesome anniversary trip!  Have a wonderful time, 

*Dodie!!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi *Dodie!*
Sounds like a fabulous trip! Take lots of photos. Here's wishing you even see a moose or two and when you do, think of us.


----------



## Granny

50 years Too! said:


> I'll be checking in to a ded 2 bed in December with my older kids.
> Don't want fighting over the "real" bed.
> Have you found that they always give you a dedicated?
> The reason I ask is because I have had dedicated listed on reservations for BCV and been given a lock off instead.


Deb....If our reservation states Dedicated 2BR at VWL, that's what we've always gotten.  Last time we got a lock-off but that's what the reservation said.

Sorry to hear that about BCV...our reservation that starts this weekend says "2BR Dedicated - 2 Queen Beds".  I'll be a might disappointed if we don't get that.   



> BTW He hates my name-wants people to think we're in our thirties!



Deb...I always figured you were in your 20's or 30's!  I thought your user name referred to the length of the DVC contracts!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Granny*

Aren't you sweet!  The year I registered was Disneyland's 50th anniversary and my 50th--hence the name.  Disney keeps me feeling like I'm in my 20's! 

Deb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  Have some layover time in Vegas so I was just checking out what was going on.  Watched Finding Neverland on the plane.  That is such a great movie!  I've seen it before but I think I enjoyed it even more - of course Johnny Depp has always been a favorite and Kate Winslet too so how could it be anything but good?!?!?   

Dodie - have a wonderful time in Alaska!  Been a long time since I've been there but definitely want to go back.  A friend and his wife are leaving in a few days too.  Denali is just awesome.  DH and I have a small restaurant and Wild Alaskan Salmon is our specialty.  Denali and Alaskan burgers are on the menu too!  (based on the size of course).

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Muushka

Yup, Finding Neverland is a keeper.

Hi Kathy   Restaurant person!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Yep, all dedicated 2BR at VWL have two queen beds in the second bedroom.  I believe that only BCV (of the on-site DVC resorts) has the quirky 2BR's where some have two queens and some have queen + sleeper/sofa.



I never knew that Granny!  I thought only OKW had the 2 queen beds in the second BR.  We have only stayed in a 2BR once (at the BCV of course)!

BTW, are you all packed yet!!??  You are going to WDW closer to my family's "normal" time and staying where we typically stay, so I am looking forward to hearing all about your trip and how you like BC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

DODIE! Have a wonderful trip and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## corky441

Hey there VWL Groupies - 

I've planned my first DVC family vacation for this coming January and we'll be staying in a 2 bdrm villa. 

I have a couple questions regarding the resort and figured this was the place to ask them, so....

1. Is there a separate check-in area for the villas or do you check in at the lodge?

2. What type of coffee filters do the coffee makers use? I make a lot of coffee and will have to bring extra filters & coffee, but are they the cone or basket style?

I can't wait for this trip - the resort sounds outstanding


----------



## 50 years Too!

corky441 said:


> Hey there VWL Groupies -
> 
> I've planned my first DVC family vacation for this coming January and we'll be staying in a 2 bdrm villa.
> 
> I have a couple questions regarding the resort and figured this was the place to ask them, so....
> 
> 1. Is there a separate check-in area for the villas or do you check in at the lodge?
> 
> 2. What type of coffee filters do the coffee makers use? I make a lot of coffee and will have to bring extra filters & coffee, but are they the cone or basket style?
> 
> I can't wait for this trip - the resort sounds outstanding



First let me say welcome *Corky*.  You are going to love the villas and lodge!

Check in is at the main lodge.  
The coffee filters are the flat bottom kind.
Make sure you check out Bay Lake.  
It is also really enjoyable to bike or walk over to Ft. Wilderness.
Look for our kitty mascot Lodgeloafer.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi *KAT*

*Dodie*have a wonderful second honeymoon.  Sounds devine!

*Granny*, have fun at BCV.  We'll miss ya!

Deb


----------



## Granny

Corinne said:


> I never knew that Granny!  I thought only OKW had the 2 queen beds in the second BR.  We have only stayed in a 2BR once (at the BCV of course)!
> 
> BTW, are you all packed yet!!??  You are going to WDW closer to my family's "normal" time and staying where we typically stay, so I am looking forward to hearing all about your trip and how you like BC!!!!!!!!



Corinne...one caveat on the 2 queen beds.  That only applies to _Dedicated 2BR villas_.  BWV doesn't have any dedicated 2BR villas so all of their second bedrooms are lock-offs with a queen + sleeper/sofa.  SSR and AKV should have two queens in the second bedroom of dedicated 2BR villas.

We haven't started packing yet.  That's due to a couple of reasons.  

1.  We have been to WDW so many times that packing is pretty straightforward.

2.  We stay in a 2BR so we have the washer/dryer.  So a lot less clothes to pack. 

3.  We drive to WDW...so our packing doesn't need to be very well planned.​


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the kinds wishes regarding the trip.  Looking forward to BCV and am sure that we will thoroughly enjoy it.  Is the quiet pool there relatively uncrowded since everyone loves SAB so much?  Hope so.


----------



## pixiechick

Dodie: Have a great trip.  It sounds wonderful!

Hi Corky!  

Granny: take care of my home.  We'll be there after 2 nights at the lodge.  Less than a month for us.  If it shows up dedicated, it should be dedicated.  Definitely "have to something to say" if it's not.  BCV books them that way and they should be assigned that way.  It wouldn't bother us one way or the other because of our family configuration.  MS always makes me pick one though because it must be reserved as one or the other. (Of course, you probably already knew that!  )

Hopefully, everyone's weekend was good and their week is off to a great start!


----------



## pixiechick

Granny said:


> Thanks for the kinds wishes regarding the trip.  Looking forward to BCV and am sure that we will thoroughly enjoy it.  Is the quiet pool there relatively uncrowded since everyone loves SAB so much?  Hope so.



It can go back and forth. I've it seen it fairly busy.  But I've *never* seen every chair or table being used.  It's not a large pool, nothing fancy to it.  

If SAB is busy, we go out, use the slide or lazy river for a bit and then come back to the quiet pool.  No fighting over chairs and tables then. I doubt we're the only ones who do that. 

It is out in the full sun.  So for pale ones like me, that also means running into the Drawing Room to get out of the heat and sun.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Corky and welcome .  I hope you enjoy VWL as much as we all seem to   .
PS when in Jan are you going?  Mr Muushka and I will be there that month also.

So, Granny, we are drivers to the world also.  Tell me, do you put your car in auto-pilot and just sit back like we do?  I swear that is what we do.  We load up the car and just zone out.  Then we magically arrive!  It's like Mickey does the driving for us!  Have a great time.  Can't wait for the official "Granny evaluation" of BCV.


----------



## Granny

pixiechick said:


> Granny: take care of my home.  We'll be there after 2 nights at the lodge.  Less than a month for us.  If it shows up dedicated, it should be dedicated.  Definitely "have to something to say" if it's not.  BCV books them that way and they should be assigned that way.  It wouldn't bother us one way or the other because of our family configuration.  MS always makes me pick one though because it must be reserved as one or the other. (Of course, you probably already knew that!  )



Thanks...I'm fine to work with whatever we get from the front desk at BCV.  We try to take a vacation from arguing too!  

Thanks for the tips about the pool and the sun.  I don't "do" pools but DW and two DD's are very much into hanging by the pool.  That's usually my cue to go visit places in The World that they don't care for or else hang in the A/C at the villa.   





			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> So, Granny, we are drivers to the world also. Tell me, do you put your car in auto-pilot and just sit back like we do? I swear that is what we do. We load up the car and just zone out. Then we magically arrive! It's like Mickey does the driving for us! Have a great time. Can't wait for the official "Granny evaluation" of BCV.


  It's 1,000 mile drive (almost exactly) for us so we leave at 5:00 in the morning and pull in about 9:30 at night.  I do all the driving and yes, I do get in the zone somewhat.  It makes for a long day but is worth it to save on airfare and car rental.

I'm quite sure that we'll like BCV very much.  We didn't make any room requests so for the first time in a while we'll be completely surprised by our room assignment and view.


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> I'll be checking in to a ded 2 bed in December with my older kids.
> Don't want fighting over the "real" bed.
> Have you found that they always give you a dedicated?
> The reason I ask is because I have had dedicated listed on reservations for BCV and been given a lock off instead.
> 
> Deb



I have always gotten what was booked..I always try for the dedicated first and if they are all gone..go for the lock off.  I've always gotten what was reserved.

Wishing all of the groupies headed out on their various trips a safe and wonderful trip!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

50 years Too! said:


> Have a great trip *DLI!*
> My daughter is moving to Japan tomorrow, and her main concern is her
> left at home kitty.  I'm feeling sorry for her too.  She is going to miss Amanda so much.
> Pets can very much become a part of your heart.  More than her Mom it seems!
> I've promised to hold her up to the webcam when we talk online.
> 
> Deb


Hey Deb how is your daughter doing?



Granny said:


> Thanks for the kinds wishes regarding the trip.  Looking forward to BCV and am sure that we will thoroughly enjoy it.  Is the quiet pool there relatively uncrowded since everyone loves SAB so much?  Hope so.


When we were there it was usually pretty empty but that was the beginning of June.  Hope you have a great trip!  We really enjoyed BCV.


So both of the dogs were fine at the vets.  I called just about everyday to check on them.  Really enjoyed our trip but it was sooooo hot!!!!  My DD and her friend just loved seeing all the horses as well as I did.  Especially my fav Smarty Jones.
So I had quite a D'oh moment which I think I can attribute to Disney planning overload.  I usually make sure I make a list of everything I need to pack but didn't do it this time.  I think it was because of the year of planning for Disney, I just didn't feel like doing it.  So we are about an hour from our first hotel in Ill. when I realize that I didn't pack all my clothes!  I was in the middle of  packing and got distracted and never packed my shirts!!!  I had my t-shirts that I wear under them but left all my shirts hanging in my closet!  So we had to hit a Wal-Mart and get some cheap clearance shirts.  It wouldn't have been to bad but the store wasn't in a very good section of town and at 10 P.M. there were some scary people there.  Some girls in front of us were making racial slurs and talking about beating someone up.  Yikes.  We were glad to get out of there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DODIE !!!!!

*Have an awesome time in Alaska and a VERY happy anniversary to you both !







Corky, 
Welcome to the Groupies and feel free to share your experiences and vacation plans with us.  






Jimmytammy.....that rug and your new furniture sound awesome.  Sounds like a perfect find with that rug.  *


----------



## corky441

Muushka said:


> Hi Corky and welcome .  I hope you enjoy VWL as much as we all seem to   .
> PS when in Jan are you going?  Mr Muushka and I will be there that month also.



Thanks for the warm Welcome  
I'll be at VWL Jan 24th until the 29th with DH, DD, SIL and my precious 3yr old grandson. We are sooooooooo excited about the trip. We've been going to WDW for many many years, but this is the 1st DVC trip


----------



## Muushka

corky441 said:


> Thanks for the warm Welcome
> I'll be at VWL Jan 24th until the 29th with DH, DD, SIL and my precious 3yr old grandson. We are sooooooooo excited about the trip. We've been going to WDW for many many years, but this is the 1st DVC trip



First DVC trip!!  WooHoo.  We just love hearing about those!!
I'll miss you by a couple of weeks, bummer.   Hey, if you want to be added to the list get Granny before he hi-tails it out of here for the _other _DVC resort!

Granny, 1000 miles, yowser, that is a long ride.  And you do all the driving?  What a good dad you are!   I found something that I absolutely love when we drive (we split driving 50/50).  I wear my little headphones for my Zune (the new one, not the poor drowned one) MP3 player.  Boy oh boy I could drive for hours and hours with those things on.  I can still hear cars and horns, they are not that loud.  But what a difference they made for that drive.

DLI, I'm glad the puppies were fine.  And bummer about the clothes!


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!
Happy Anniversary and enjoy cool Alaska!   

Granny-Have a safe trip.. 

DLI:  Glad the babies are all OK. 

WELCOME HOME CORKY!  We'll be waiting for your initiation..your very first VWL trip AND Trip Report!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Thanks for the kinds wishes regarding the trip.  Looking forward to BCV and am sure that we will thoroughly enjoy it.  Is the quiet pool there relatively uncrowded since everyone loves SAB so much?  Hope so.



Generally speaking, yes.  However, there have been times when the quiet pool is hopping! <sigh> I wish I was there!


----------



## 50 years Too!

We're too quiet groupies!  Had to bump this up!

*DLI*  Hi there, good to see you stopping by.
Thanks for asking about my daughter.  It's been one week now, and she is having a blast.  Traveling and visiting with friends until she starts her working life on the 2nd of Aug.  She's doing a live journal, so that is fun.
Anxious to hear about their Toyko DL trip next week.

*Granny* You remind me of my Dad.  We used to drive to LA (about the same amount of miles) straight through, no Mom driving.  You are superman (and a darn good husband).   Mine gets narcolepsy after about 2 hours.
Have a safe trip driving all that way.

Deb


----------



## DiznyDi

Sending  to all of our Texas groupies!
 to those being affected by Dolly and her aftermath.


----------



## Muushka

Good evening, Groupies 

Gee, do we have any Groupies in TX?  If so, yes, pixie dust to you and I hope all is well.


----------



## blossomz

Hi all..Best regards to our Texans from me too.. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## mickeymorse

corky441 said:


> Thanks for the warm Welcome
> I'll be at VWL Jan 24th until the 29th with DH, DD, SIL and my precious 3yr old grandson. We are sooooooooo excited about the trip. We've been going to WDW for many many years, but this is the 1st DVC trip



Hi corky. We will be there from the 25th to 30th. Hate the fact we can't make any ressies now til Oct. Will be in a dedicated. Will have something groupie like on the door. Maybe my first groupie meet?



Muushka said:


> Granny, 1000 miles, yowser, that is a long ride.  And you do all the driving?  What a good dad you are!   I found something that I absolutely love when we drive (we split driving 50/50).  I wear my little headphones for my Zune (the new one, not the poor drowned one) MP3 player.



  The Zune. One of my first memories after joining the fun over here 

All my trips to Fla. have been by air but next summers looks to be my first drive. 22 hrs of straight through fun, or so I'm told. 



DiznyDi said:


> Sending  to all of our Texas groupies!
> to those being affected by Dolly and her aftermath.



Hope the Rio Grande is kind to everyone in Texas from a concerned Canuck.



50 years Too! said:


> We're too quiet groupies!  Had to bump this up!
> 
> *DLI*  Hi there, good to see you stopping by.
> Thanks for asking about my daughter.  It's been one week now, and she is having a blast.  Traveling and visiting with friends until she starts her working life on the 2nd of Aug.  She's doing a live journal, so that is fun.
> Anxious to hear about their Toyko DL trip next week.
> 
> *Granny* You remind me of my Dad.  We used to drive to LA (about the same amount of miles) straight through, no Mom driving.  You are superman (and a darn good husband).   Mine gets narcolepsy after about 2 hours.
> Have a safe trip driving all that way.
> 
> Deb



Good job bumping Deb, Also want to say can't wait to hear some Japan stories. Hope she has the time of her life but doesn't hurt mom too much 

I only have 1 1/2 days to go til vacation next week. Almost bought cheap seats for a quick 5 niter to WDW but SSR studio was the only option. And only open 4 of those nites. Tweaked my interest until it became perfectly clear that my first DVC trip as an owner needed to be only one place.  Imagine the horror of not making the lodge my first trip. I'm a little devious and I'm coming out with my master plan and I hope nobody tells my wife, but since I cancelled the studio nites in front and switched to ASMo. Our first trip will be the 2 bdrm.....See where this is going Do I hear Add-on in not too distant This is where Maria with other thread knowledge (VB)comes into play cause I took the points I'm saving from the switch towards next summers extended stay with 7 nites at HOME followed by 6 more in Vero in an OVIR at 7 mth window afterward to rest up for start of school year. We love the beach though I have never been anywhere but Ft. Lau (spring break 19__) in Florida. Next week I taking the family camping at one of our fave. spots only 2 1/2 hrs away on the shores of Lake Huron. We go every year. Will be taking lots of photos to share. Its called the Pinery. A provincial park in Ontario. I should go into my archives and pull one out.

SORRY for being so long winded but work keeps me busy. Haven't had much chance to say hi all! 

Rob


----------



## Muushka

Long winded??  Joke, right, we live for this stuff!

Your secret is safe with us.  You are going to have one awesome vacation.  2 actually.  I would love to see pictures of the Lake Huron place.  I love lakes. I grew up (well, my first 12 years) near Lake Ontario.  Those are some big lakes in that neck of the woods.

22 hour drive.  Ugh.  Not going to stop somewhere along the way?  I did a drive like that, once.


----------



## blossomz

We'll all be back here whispering...add on...add on..add on..add on!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Long winded??  Joke, right, we live for this stuff!
> 
> Your secret is safe with us.  You are going to have one awesome vacation.  2 actually.  I would love to see pictures of the Lake Huron place.  I love lakes. I grew up (well, my first 12 years) near Lake Ontario.  Those are some big lakes in that neck of the woods.
> 
> 22 hour drive.  Ugh.  Not going to stop somewhere along the way?  I did a drive like that, once.



Thats right. Forgot about your Rochester yrs. Love Lake Huron. Only lake cleaner is Superior but I can't get past the coldness. At least the Pinery water will get low 70s. Since I have a heated pool that 86-88 range is quite enjoyable for our summers. This is one Canadian who prefers summer over winter.



blossomz said:


> We'll all be back here whispering...add on...add on..add on..add on!


  Thanks for the chuckle blossomz


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> 22 hour drive.  Ugh.  Not going to stop somewhere along the way?  I did a drive like that, once.



From everyone who have driven before with an overniter stop, it sounds like somewhere in Ga on the way down and Tenn on the way back. I figure once the kids are gone, thats when DW and I will do the leisurely 2/3/4 nite drives and enjoy all the scenery of your fine midwest/east coast on our way back *HOME*


----------



## mickeymorse

I was just thinking that its funny....this time last year we were last minute prepping for our trip to OKW on rentals and looking ahead to this years vacation spot. Before WDW we had planned on renting a cottage somewhere along the outer banks. Would have loved it I'm sure. Now I will have to try HHI to get the feel for it. My 3rd love ( golf ), behind DW/DD/DS and WDW for everyone wondering.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies, looks like I'm about 17 hours from heading to The World!!  

I too wish everyone in Texas best wishes for safety and property.  

mickeymorse...if you're heading South and breaking it up, you'll want to be sure to get past Atlanta the first day if at all possible.   That is not a fun town to try to get through during rush hour.   

You'll probably make it further than Tennessee on the way back.  After a few years of breaking up the trip to WDW into two days, we found that the worst thing to do was to make a hotel reservation along the route.  Sometimes it was really hard to get to that spot, and other times we still felt fresh and could have continued a while longer.  Now we just go in one fell swoop and I do have an off-site reservation for Friday night since we get in so late.

I hope all Groupies have a great week...I'll have my laptop and try to get on-line a couple times during the vacation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies, looks like I'm about 17 hours from heading to The World!!
> :



Lucky!!!!!!  Have a great trip and let us know how you like BCV!  Hope you stay cool!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the info Granny. Have a great trip. Remember us groupies with pics and a TR.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny!  Happy trails and Godspeed.   

mickeymorse, believe me, I forgot about Rochester the New York minute I left it.  I would love to see the great lakes from the Canadian side....some day....


----------



## corky441

I'll be staying at BCV in October for the first time - can't wait to hear what your take is on the resort - have a safe journey


----------



## Corinne

Granny~

Have a wonderful trip, and a happy anniversary.  Enjoy my beloved BC and say hello to Art for me!


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies, looks like I'm about 17 hours from heading to The World!!



 ... Here's Granny on vacation!  Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## Muushka

*Granny???  Are we there yet????*  

I know it's early, I just wanted you to know we were thinking of you!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies, looks like I'm about 17 hours from heading to The World!!



Have a most wonderful trip to the World!


----------



## lisaviolet

Have a wonderful trip Granny!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

*Granny......Are we there yet!! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny !!!!  Have a fantastic time in the WORLD !!!!!  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TOO !!!!!!   
I arrive the day you depart !  We're missing eachother by one day !


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi *Mickeymorse*, nice to hear from you!
Thanks for the inquire about my daughter.  Four more days and she will be at Tokyo DL and Seas.  She posts on a live journal, so maybe I could post a picture or two.  Your vacation sounds fun!  We used to camp a lot with our kids and other families.  Lakes are the best.  
Add ons are addictive, be careful!  Spendy, but priceless 

*Granny*, are you there safe and sound?  Bet you're sleeping by the pool after that long haul. 

*Maria*, its time for us to start your send off countdown! 

Have a good weekend groupies. 

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, its time for us to start your send off countdown!



Whoo-hoo Deb !!!  I'm next !  Can't believe it !!!!


----------



## Muushka

*  Yay Maria, for being next!!   *​
Packed yet??? 

*Granny???  Are we there yet????​*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Packed yet???



Not yet Muushka!     I am seriously stressing.  Not only do I have to pack for vacation, but also to move my dd into college.   I will be power-packing on Tuesday (the only day I really have off).   I have off from work on Fri, Aug 1 as well, but we're throwing a "going away to college" party for my dd and her friends that day.  This is a seriously difficult week for me......as I'm sitting here typing on the DIS, I'm waiting for the 4th or 5th load of laundry to be ready for the dryer.......


----------



## 50 years Too!

Maria,

I've found the really worst part of sending that first one off is the lead up.
Once they are there and settled, you'll feel some peace about it.
Hope that's true for you too.  And remember, lots of trips to Florida for you! 

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I've found the really worst part of sending that first one off is the lead up.
> Once they are there and settled, you'll feel some peace about it.
> Hope that's true for you too. And remember, lots of trips to Florida for you!



Hope you're right Deb.....the stress is coming more from my dd.  Not only is she being hit in the face with the realty of moving to FL (1,000 miles from home), but her boyfriend and she broke up 10 days ago.   It's a nasty combination. He was her first bf and she's taking it hard.  She feels like everything is changing too fast.   I can barely utter the word "Florida" without her getting upset.   So I'm trying to deal with my emotions as well as my daughter's.   I am hoping once we're there it will be better.  It's almost like staying here in our town, all she is thinking about is losing her bf and soon all her friends and life as she knows it here.  I could go on....but won't bore you all.  
Hoping some disney magic helps to relieve some stress and that some quality family time with all of us together at the same time will help as well. 

Thanks for the words of encouragement Deb.........


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Not yet Muushka!     I am seriously stressing.  Not only do I have to pack for vacation, but also to move my dd into college.   I will be power-packing on Tuesday (the only day I really have off).   I have off from work on Fri, Aug 1 as well, but we're throwing a "going away to college" party for my dd and her friends that day.  This is a seriously difficult week for me......as I'm sitting here typing on the DIS, I'm waiting for the 4th or 5th load of laundry to be ready for the dryer.......



Hey..don't worry..you've got the groupies behind you for support!  We'll be thinkin' of you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey..don't worry..you've got the groupies behind you for support! We'll be thinkin' of you!


*You guys are awesome !  Thanks !  *


----------



## Muushka

Poor Moms and their kiddos growing up.  It must be wonderful/difficult all at the same time.  Maria, your poor daughter.  I'm sorry.  I hope your vacation to the Magic Place is extra magical. 

*Granny, are we there yet????*


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hope you're right Deb.....the stress is coming more from my dd.  Not only is she being hit in the face with the realty of moving to FL (1,000 miles from home), but her boyfriend and she broke up 10 days ago.   It's a nasty combination. He was her first bf and she's taking it hard.  She feels like everything is changing too fast.   I can barely utter the word "Florida" without her getting upset.   So I'm trying to deal with my emotions as well as my daughter's.   I am hoping once we're there it will be better.  It's almost like staying here in our town, all she is thinking about is losing her bf and soon all her friends and life as she knows it here.  I could go on....but won't bore you all.
> Hoping some disney magic helps to relieve some stress and that some quality family time with all of us together at the same time will help as well.
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement Deb.........



Sorry to hear about your DD and XBF. Not the greatest time for additional turmoil. Hope she bounces back quick. I can only imagine what mom must be going through. Remember what blossomz said, and think of the trips down Hope the rest of the week goes smoothly. 


50 years Too! said:


> Hi *Mickeymorse*, nice to hear from you!
> Thanks for the inquire about my daughter.  Four more days and she will be at Tokyo DL and Seas.  She posts on a live journal, so maybe I could post a picture or two.  Your vacation sounds fun!  We used to camp a lot with our kids and other families.  Lakes are the best.
> Add ons are addictive, be careful!  Spendy, but priceless
> 
> Deb



Its all about the memories. Those are things that can never be taken away.

Would love to see a pic of Tokyo DL. Hope DD is still having the time of her life.


----------



## mickeymorse

Tomorrow is my 180 day window. Would love some moose dust for a ressie at Cinderellas Royal Table.  I guess all other ressies won`t be done til Oct  I can just imagine the chaos with everyone trying to book soon as it re-opens. I think we will just wing it.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Deb, Muushka, Mickeymorse....thanks so much for the kind words !

Deb...I also hope your dd is having a wonderful adventure !

Mickeymorse....you sure do have Moose Dust from me for Cindy's Royal Table !*


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Maria 
Our daughter left for college in 2001. Spent 4 years in college and 4 years in graduate school - now she's back! Somehow, they always return She'll be leaving again next Spring when she marries... (and honeymoons at VWL!!)
Enjoy your time together.

Mickeymorse: Here's moosedust  for those reservations! Good Luck!


----------



## blossomz

My 20 year old spends his weeks in Philly and his weekends and summers at home!  Go figure.. Somehow I guess home IS where the heart is.  Hang in..you never know!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks guys for the cheering up and emotional support !  Can't tell ya how much I appreciate it.   This vacation is going to be special.   It's going to be bittersweet......gonna be a tough plane ride back home to Philly......


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> My 20 year old spends his weeks in Philly and his weekends and summers at home!  Go figure.. Somehow I guess home IS where the heart is.  Hang in..you never know!



 So true Blossom,  I went to the University of Pittsburgh and the year after I started, Peoples airlines (anyone remember that one) just started flying from Pittsburgh to newark airport for $19.00 bucks.  I remember coming home one time and my next door neighbor asking my Dad if he missed me.  His reply "Miss her, how can I miss her, she's always home  "  I don't think it was until I was married with kids did I think of anyplace else as "home"



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks guys for the cheering up and emotional support !  Can't tell ya how much I appreciate it.   This vacation is going to be special.   It's going to be bittersweet......gonna be a tough plane ride back home to Philly......


Bunches of hugs for you Mia  
If you want I can send Sid & Rizzo over for a week.    They've been home now for 5 weeks and soon I'm going to have to start selling blood to feed them.  Some how Rizzo feels 1 lb of sausage, 6 eggs and a 64 oz of OJ is a normal everyday breakfast.

Enjoy the world.  Where are you staying?


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the Moose dust everyone. Got our ressie for Jan 27th.  My daughter will be happy.

Eliza, my 2 aren't to the teenage yrs yet so the grocery bill hasn't skyrocketted.  

Gotta go and run 5 miles before the heat gets too high. Have a great day all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Bunches of hugs for you Mia
> If you want I can send Sid & Rizzo over for a week.  They've been home now for 5 weeks and soon I'm going to have to start selling blood to feed them. Some how Rizzo feels 1 lb of sausage, 6 eggs and a 64 oz of OJ is a normal everyday breakfast.
> 
> Enjoy the world. Where are you staying?


*Thanks a ton Eliza !!!  Sure....Sid and Rizzo can come on over ----not sure I could keep up with that eating regimine though !   
We're staying at the following split up over the 2 weeks : Vistana (our offsite timeshare), AKV (wish it could be VWL but dh wanted to try out the AK !??), and Disney's Vero Beach.  *


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for the Moose dust everyone. Got our ressie for Jan 27th.  My daughter will be happy.
> 
> Eliza, my 2 aren't to the teenage yrs yet so the grocery bill hasn't skyrocketted.
> 
> Gotta go and run 5 miles before the heat gets too high. Have a great day all.



Glad you got your reservation!  You're a good Daddy! 

*5 MILES*, you are also a fit Daddy! 

Deb


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!! 

Yes, we are here, at the BCV as I sit and type this on Sunday about noon.

The trip down was long and lots of heavy rain which makes for a bit tougher drive.   We spent Friday night at a nearby hotel and checked into BCV yesterday morning about 9:00 a.m..  We were very happy to get the phone call telling us our room was ready at 11:30 that morning.  

When I checked in, I asked the lady what section we would be in.  She looked at the room number and said that we would have a great view of "the fireworks", as she termed Illuminations.  Since we hadn't made a location request I was happy to think that we'd have that lovely view each night.

When we got into the room it turns out it is Room #333.  And come 9:00 I went out on the balcony and absolutely no view of the fireworks..they were blocked by the end of the building.  No big deal, but I wish the lady hadn't gotten me thinking about an Illuminations view.  

Actually, it's kind of a crummy location for those who are interested in those things.  It is right in the corner so if we look left we can almost reach out and touch hands on the balcony with the people in a villa on the other side of the corner.   If we were one villa over, we would indeed have a nice view of Illuminations.  And there is a path below that I found leads to maintenance area so laundry carts and other carts have a fair amount of traffic.

Still, the landscaping in the area is nice enough and we are at WDW, right?

I did find Art the Greeter and gave greetings from Corinne and told him that he is quite famous on the internet.  He chuckled and said he hoped some of the comments were good ones!  What a nice guy...clearly the BCV version of our own beloved Ranger Stan.  

Sounds like everyone is busy with life in the real world.  I hope all the trials and tribulations for everyone become small issues as quickly as possible.  

So that's about it.  The ladies are lazing around the quiet pool today and I ran for groceries.  Heading over to Brown Derby in a while to grab a Cobb Salad.  

Which reminds me...don't hesitate to make the ADR's in a timely manner.  I tried to make the usual reservations that I always make when we get here (50's Prime Time, Fantasmic Dinner Package, etc) and was completely shut out unless we wanted to eat at 4:10 every day.  

Have I mentioned how much I hate the Dining Plan lately?  

We've decided to eat off-site more this trip than usual since reservations cannot be had.  No big deal.

Hope all is going well with the Groupies...be well!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry about all the rain on the drive down Granny. Too bad the illuminations view isn't there either. 

MS won't even let us make ADRs for our trip til Oct. with the new system being put in place. The only ones they will take are for CRT, Victoria & Alberts and CM. I can just imagine the craziness that will ensue once the system opens up. We are just going to wait til we get there and see whats available.

Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Mickeymorse !  Yeah...so glad the reservation came through !

Granny, 
Glad u made it safely and got into your room early  
It does seem alot of the CM's don't know their job like they used to ?  I think if I were a CM at a resort, I would make sure I knew darn well if the room I was assigning them to had an Illuminations view (and not a "fireworks" view, because Illuminations is SO much more than some fireworks).   So....sorry for your not-so-cool room.   So what do u see when you look straight out from your balcony ?  

So cool you met Art---he does sound like the WL version of Ranger Stan.  As for that Cobb salad---wow---haven't had one of those in quite some time.  Enjoy !!!! 
PS : I also DESPISE the Dining Plan.  Makes it so hard to make any plans last minute.   And I'm not even talking "last" minute----sometimes even a month or two in advance       I just HATE planning out my days down to the hour 6 months in advance.  That is just no fun to me.  So we make only a couple reservations and wing the rest.  WDW used to be more fun in those regards.  *


----------



## Corinne

Granny~

Sorry about the CM's inaccurate room description. We usually ask for a quiet pool view.  

I told ya Art was awesome!  Thanks for saying hi to him for me....he probably has no idea who I am, of course when we see him each year he_ seems _ to remember us!  

I absolutely HATE the dining plan.  We typically go when the "free" dining is offered and now the normally quieter time has become crazy.  Also, I feel it has been the reason for so many things being taken off menus.  I could go on, but I shall step off the soapbox (for now)....

How do you like the BC?  Do you miss the Lodge???


----------



## Muushka

Granny!  You made it!!  Woohoo  

So, what do you think about BCV?  Well, other than the dippy CM who goofed.  Do you like the over all flavor?  Wife and girls, how do they like it?  Parks crowded?  Transportation OK?  Any pills in the carpet (just seeing if you are paying attention  )

Have a great time!!!

mickeymorse, I'm happy all your dates are secure  .


----------



## jimmytammy

Things have been a bit hectic lately, so sorry for not checking in.  I am looking forward to things slowing down so I can post something tangible.

Granny, glad you got there!  And you are right, Art is BC version of our own Ranger Stan.  In fact, they know each other pretty well from what Stan told me a while back.  Hope you have a great time!

We got the rug, just havent rolled it out yet.  Once we do, I will get a pic up soon after.  DS hadnt seen it at Lowes, so he didnt know we were looking.  He saw it hanging there in the store and says it looks like a WL rug 

Looking forward to some settled down days so I can communicate with my cyber family


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Not yet Muushka!     I am seriously stressing.  Not only do I have to pack for vacation, but also to move my dd into college.   I will be power-packing on Tuesday (the only day I really have off).   I have off from work on Fri, Aug 1 as well, but we're throwing a "going away to college" party for my dd and her friends that day.



Oh, wow Maria! Is this your first child to go off to college?
It is nice you will have the time at WDW before you drop her off at school.  Hope you are doing well, it sounds like a busy (and crazy) week! Here is some    just because!


----------



## Corinne

jimmytammy said:


> , Art is BC version of our own Ranger Stan.  In fact, they know each other pretty well from what Stan told me a while back



When we met Stan earlier this month we were telling him how much we were looking forward to meeting him, and that we would be heading over to the BC to visit Art.  He went on & on about how great Art is and how he taught him everything he knows.  Well, when we spoke to Art, Art gave Stan all the credit! Too funny! They are two gracious, genuinely kind men! I can only hope that my dh & I will be doing something to make us so happy when we are a little older!


----------



## MaryJ

Marla...I hope by this time that things are looking brighter for your DD.  I know exactly what you are going thru.  Our DD broke up with her first boyfriend after they had been together for four years!    We were sure he would be our third son-in-law.  Even though she was the one to initiate the break-up it didn't make it any easier.  I hope that your DD gets immersed in college life soon and this will all seem like a distant memory.

Granny....add me to the list of dining plan haters!  We usually only make two ADR's and just either eat counter service or take leftovers back to the villa to heat up later.  I miss the good old days of eating on a whim...


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies...back again!  

I re-read my first post and wow do I sound like Mr. Grumpy!  I guess I emphasized too much some of the negatives of the trip.  



So let me talk about the positives.  It was overcast yesterday so it never got brutal hot like July in Orlando normally does.  It was very pleasant right up until the major rain came through about 7:30 p.m. and lasted for over an hour.  Then it stayed on as a drizzle.  No big deal, but more than the usual afternoon Florida shower.  So yesterday was really a pretty good weather day all in all.  And this morning appears to be another good one.



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Glad u made it safely and got into your room early
> It does seem alot of the CM's don't know their job like they used to ? I think if I were a CM at a resort, I would make sure I knew darn well if the room I was assigning them to had an Illuminations view (and not a "fireworks" view, because Illuminations is SO much more than some fireworks). So....sorry for your not-so-cool room. So what do u see when you look straight out from your balcony ?



I think I made a bit too much of the check-in CM and room view...the room view thing was only irksome, not an issue.  We look out over some nice landscaping and trees when we look straight out of the balcony and to the right a bit.  



			
				Corinne said:
			
		

> How do you like the BC? Do you miss the Lodge???





			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> So, what do you think about BCV? Well, other than the dippy CM who goofed. Do you like the over all flavor? Wife and girls, how do they like it? Parks crowded? Transportation OK? Any pills in the carpet (just seeing if you are paying attention  )



I like BCV fine, but yes I do miss the Lodge.  I can't put my finger on it, but with all of the great amenities and location of BCV, I just don't get the same feeling as I do at the Lodge...or even as I do at BWV oddly enough.  My DW feels like it is very similar to BWV in decorating pastels and location.  

Here's one thing...when I went out on my balcony I noticed that it was pretty peaceful.  Then it struck me...they had no music at all piped across the outdoors here.  I always knew I like the music of VWL but the lack of any music really drove home that point.  They did have music at the quiet pool...a nice acoustic guitar playing flamenco type music.  Kind of weird music choice but very relaxing.  

The parks are the lowest summer crowds we've ever seen based on our two days here.  Lots and lots of Brazilian tour groups, but in general the crowds are definitely down.  I guess the economy and gas prices are taking their toll here.  You know that attendance is down when Disney sends me an e-mail offering Caribbean Beach moderate rooms for $99 per night!




			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Granny, glad you got there! And you are right, Art is BC version of our own Ranger Stan. In fact, they know each other pretty well from what Stan told me a while back. Hope you have a great time!


Art was really a treasure to talk to.  And I did mention Ranger Stan and Art just smiled and told me how great a guy Ranger Stan is.  Seems Art has been at BCV for 14 years.  I can't recall exactly when WL was built but I'm pretty sure Stan has been there the whole time.


Thanks to all you Groupies for the kind comments and wishes for a good trip.  Right now my ladies are down at the quiet pool soaking up some sun.  I'll head down there in a bit to go find some shade to read a book.  Then at some point we'll come in and shower and head to MK or AK for the afternoon.

I do love our DVC...it does take the "commando touring" out of our vacations and lets us relax!  

Have a great day, my friends.  ::


----------



## 50 years Too!

Have another great day today Granny.
Thanks for taking time out to report to all of us.

I just read about the Cobb Salad, I swear I can taste it! 
Need to go eat breakfast.

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

Yeah Granny! 

So glad that you made it to Disney, that the weather is more merciful than normal in July , and that you are obviously having a successful (and hopefully, free) internet connection.   Thanks so much for sharing your adventure.  We'll be following along with much anticipation of your next report.  

Do you have plans to head over the our beloved lodge in the next few days?

Have a super-duper Disney day! 

Jill


----------



## draw

Glad your having fun Granny.  I don't know what size unit you are in but are the pull out beds the new ones or does anyone know when they may arrive at WLV?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hope you're right Deb.....the stress is coming more from my dd.  Not only is she being hit in the face with the realty of moving to FL (1,000 miles from home), but her boyfriend and she broke up 10 days ago.   It's a nasty combination. He was her first bf and she's taking it hard.  She feels like everything is changing too fast.   I can barely utter the word "Florida" without her getting upset.   So I'm trying to deal with my emotions as well as my daughter's.   I am hoping once we're there it will be better.  It's almost like staying here in our town, all she is thinking about is losing her bf and soon all her friends and life as she knows it here.  I could go on....but won't bore you all.
> Hoping some disney magic helps to relieve some stress and that some quality family time with all of us together at the same time will help as well.
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement Deb.........


Maria here are some hugs for you and your DD  



mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for the Moose dust everyone. Got our ressie for Jan 27th.  My daughter will be happy.
> QUOTE]
> Glad you got your ressie!!  Next trip I will have to try to get one for there.
> 
> 
> 
> draw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your having fun Granny.  I don't know what size unit you are in but are the pull out beds the new ones or does anyone know when they may arrive at WLV?
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there in June they had the new ones.  It was nice and comfy compared to the old one that they have at VWL.
> 
> Granny thanks for letting us know how your trip is going.  Is Art the very outgoing and friendly man who greets you when you enter the main lobby?
Click to expand...


----------



## Muushka

draw said:


> Glad your having fun Granny.  I don't know what size unit you are in but are the pull out beds the new ones or does anyone know when they may arrive at WLV?



Hi Draw


----------



## blossomz

Hi all!
Granny thanks for filling us in. Glad you arrived safely.  I absolutely agree with you about the different feel at BCV.  I liked it well enough too..but it just is missing that Lodge feeling!  No music, no smells!  Gosh..we are spoiled!  I too enjoyed meeting Art.  Looking forward to your next check in!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Oh, wow Maria! Is this your first child to go off to college?
> It is nice you will have the time at WDW before you drop her off at school. Hope you are doing well, it sounds like a busy (and crazy) week! Here is some  just because!


Hi Corinne, 
Nope...this is my second.   But my son was first and honestly it was whole different experience.  And I can totally say from personal experience now, that it's alot different with girls.   My ds went to an in-state school but as far away from Philly as one can possibly get (Erie).  It was a 6 hour drive one way.    So even though he stayed in the same state, he never came home for weekends---only normal school breaks.  
But Britt is going really far.....and she's much more emotional than my ds ever was.  Thanks for the pixie dust though !!!!!  Thanks Disney Lovin Iowan and MaryJ too  



> I re-read my first post and wow do I sound like Mr. Grumpy! I guess I emphasized too much some of the negatives of the trip.


No !  Not at all....we all know ya love it in WDW.....however, not all moments are the most magical.  I think your post was very well balanced with the positive and slightly negative Granny.  We could never see you as "grumpy".  





> The parks are the lowest summer crowds we've ever seen based on our two days here. Lots and lots of Brazilian tour groups, but in general the crowds are definitely down. I guess the economy and gas prices are taking their toll here. You know that attendance is down when Disney sends me an e-mail offering Caribbean Beach moderate rooms for $99 per night!



Wow....hopefully it stays this way Granny !   I'm packing this week !


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, 
Im with you on BCV.  Its a nice place and unfortunately, it was too cold for us to enjoy Stormalong Bay.  I think for me, that is the biggest draw for BC.  But WL holds something special that none of the other resorts have.  

And you are correct, Ranger Stan has been at WL since opening day.  He was a bus driver(wearer of the purple pants) as we like to refer to them.  He drove mostly around FW to the outposts, for about 20 years, I think He told us he watched the WL go up and the job became available.  The rest is Lodge history.


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Do you have plans to head over the our beloved lodge in the next few days?


Jill,...Thanks for the kind wishes in your note.  At this point, I'm not sure that we'll be making it over to the Lodge.  8 days always sounds like a lot of time but since we tend to sleep in, our days are kind of short and I'm not sure we'll be able to head over there.  I'm going to give it a try at some point though! 




> Glad your having fun Granny. I don't know what size unit you are in but are the pull out beds the new ones or does anyone know when they may arrive at WLV?


We are in a dedicated 2BR at BCV so the only pull out bed is in the living room (I'm sitting on it as I type this).  The sleeper/sofa here is the new kind with the strap that pulls the top back of the sofa towards you and unfolds into a bed.  



			
				Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Granny thanks for letting us know how your trip is going. Is Art the very outgoing and friendly man who greets you when you enter the main lobby?



Yes, that's Art.  Here he is in all his glory!  Jimmy...you may recognize this photo since I stole it from you on the "Art the Greeter" thread!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny thanks!  Art was awesome!


----------



## Josh125

My wife and I just booked a studio through AAA for the last week of September.  Excited to get my first taste of DVC!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Josh125 said:


> My wife and I just booked a studio through AAA for the last week of September.  Excited to get my first taste of DVC!



 Awesome!!!  Congrats!  You will love it!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Josh125 said:


> My wife and I just booked a studio through AAA for the last week of September.  Excited to get my first taste of DVC!



All of us here know you'll love it!  Join the thread and you'll learn all kinds of things to enhance your trip.


Just went to Skamania Lodge for one night.  Some of you might remember I posted pictures last winter.  Helped my VWL lodge fix somewhat, but in a way,
just made me miss it that much more.  I wonder if they'd play WL music at Skamania if I asked nicely??? 

*Maria*  Almost time for your vacation!

Deb


----------



## draw

Muushka said:


> Hi Draw



Hi Muushka.


----------



## Muushka

Josh125 said:


> My wife and I just booked a studio through AAA for the last week of September.  Excited to get my first taste of DVC!



Hi Josh   Will you be at VWL in September?




draw said:


> Hi Muushka.



So, Draw, grab a rocking chair and stay a spell


----------



## blossomz

Yeah!  Welcome DRAW!


----------



## 50 years Too!

My goodness, what are we doing on the second page??

*Maria*, it's almost Sunday!

Morning groupies. 

Deb


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi All!

Whether you're home or on vacation(Granny), I hope summertime has been good to you.  

Tried to book VWL for a 3 night studio stay for September 12-15 and the Sunday wasn't available so we're at SSR, which is fine, fewer points after all.  But if you're interested in throwing some Pixie Dust our way for waitlist success, that would be appreciated as well!  What's a few points savings worth anyway...all borrowed points, of course.

Our family stay in June was wonderful, but the truth is, it flew by so quickly that I hardly remember it, have to see the pictures.  Then I've been in Cape May where DM fell and broke her shoulder.  She's in rehab, everyone in the family will be congregating in Cape May in just a few days again, so she will get plenty of company and encouragement.  She's 88, and once the shoulder heals, she could do more therapy to help her get back home.  DMom is a real VWL groupie at heart, she owns 25 VWL points to prove the point. She was our guest one December, in the hot tub and told me to buy her some points so that when she comes again she won't just be a guest on our points. She did make it back to VWL, but she can sure use some prayers now.  To be honest, in this present rehab place, she seems to be thriving...interested in eating in the cafeteria, not just alone in her room, and her mind even seems clearer.  I'm wondering if this fall could be a blessing in disguise.  Wouldn't that be wonderful?

Bobbi


----------



## Gowahoowa

Hi!! 
We are newbies to the groupies!! 
Our first trip home to VWL is in two weeks!! We can't wait!! 
Thanks to Muushka for sending us this link!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Gowahoowa said:


> Hi!!
> We are newbies to the groupies!!
> Our first trip home to VWL is in two weeks!! We can't wait!!
> Thanks to Muushka for sending us this link!!



Welcome to the VWL groupie thread!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Whether you're home or on vacation(Granny), I hope summertime has been good to you.
> 
> Tried to book VWL for a 3 night studio stay for September 12-15 and the Sunday wasn't available so we're at SSR, which is fine, fewer points after all.  But if you're interested in throwing some Pixie Dust our way for waitlist success, that would be appreciated as well!  What's a few points savings worth anyway...all borrowed points, of course.
> 
> Our family stay in June was wonderful, but the truth is, it flew by so quickly that I hardly remember it, have to see the pictures.  Then I've been in Cape May where DM fell and broke her shoulder.  She's in rehab, everyone in the family will be congregating in Cape May in just a few days again, so she will get plenty of company and encouragement.  She's 88, and once the shoulder heals, she could do more therapy to help her get back home.  DMom is a real VWL groupie at heart, she owns 25 VWL points to prove the point. She was our guest one December, in the hot tub and told me to buy her some points so that when she comes again she won't just be a guest on our points. She did make it back to VWL, but she can sure use some prayers now.  To be honest, in this present rehab place, she seems to be thriving...interested in eating in the cafeteria, not just alone in her room, and her mind even seems clearer.  I'm wondering if this fall could be a blessing in disguise.  Wouldn't that be wonderful?
> 
> Bobbi


Bobbi sorry that your Mom is hurting  Hope she feels better soon!  Let her know her fellow groupies are thinking of her!



Gowahoowa said:


> Hi!!
> We are newbies to the groupies!!
> Our first trip home to VWL is in two weeks!! We can't wait!!
> Thanks to Muushka for sending us this link!!


 Welcome!!! Hope you have a blast on your vacation!  You will love VWL!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Bobbi,

Wishing your Mom as speedy a recovery as possible.  I bet therapy would be more fun for her if it could take place in the hot tub at our beloved lodge.   

Welcome to Gowahoowa!!  I was the newest groupie one short year ago.  Trust me.  You're going to love this group.  Groupies rock!!! 

Jill


----------



## Josh125

Can anyone speak to the difficulty in getting a studio at the 11 month booking window?  Is it generally fairly easy even with the small number of studios available?


----------



## Muushka

Bobbi, your mom sounds wonderful.  You must be so glad that she is thriving in her new environment(so many times they don't).  And she bought 25 points at VWL.  Bless her heart. .  I hope she heals quickly.  How long will you be at SSR?  We will be at OKW starting on the 20th.



Gowahoowa said:


> Hi!!
> We are newbies to the groupies!!
> Our first trip home to VWL is in two weeks!! We can't wait!!
> Thanks to Muushka for sending us this link!!



You made it!!  Can I invite you to grab our VWL Moosie Siggy?  I'll bet he will look wonderful on you  .



Josh125 said:


> Can anyone speak to the difficulty in getting a studio at the 11 month booking window?  Is it generally fairly easy even with the small number of studios available?



Josh!  I can speak for this.  If it was December, I would call day-by-day, hey.......we don't have to do that anymore!  I think you should be fine calling at 11 months.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka, we're only in SSR for 3 nights, so we're not overlapping THIS time.  DH and I met Simba's Mom in May...it's fun to meet up with some on line friends...I hope that works out someday! 

Thanks all for the best wishes for mom.  I'll be sending her a note, she like to have something to read, she's not big on phone calls.  I'll be sure to mention the hot tub! We would all be thrilled if she could get to WDW again!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

I met Simba's Mom once too!  She gets around!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Pre-Friday groupies.  No news just lodge dreaming


----------



## Corinne

Hi Bobbi~

Sending well wishes and prayers to your mom!  

Also, here is some     per your request!   I bet the waitlist will come through for you!


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Whether you're home or on vacation(Granny), I hope summertime has been good to you.
> 
> Tried to book VWL for a 3 night studio stay for September 12-15 and the Sunday wasn't available so we're at SSR, which is fine, fewer points after all.  But if you're interested in throwing some Pixie Dust our way for waitlist success, that would be appreciated as well!  What's a few points savings worth anyway...all borrowed points, of course.
> 
> Our family stay in June was wonderful, but the truth is, it flew by so quickly that I hardly remember it, have to see the pictures.  Then I've been in Cape May where DM fell and broke her shoulder.  She's in rehab, everyone in the family will be congregating in Cape May in just a few days again, so she will get plenty of company and encouragement.  She's 88, and once the shoulder heals, she could do more therapy to help her get back home.  DMom is a real VWL groupie at heart, she owns 25 VWL points to prove the point. She was our guest one December, in the hot tub and told me to buy her some points so that when she comes again she won't just be a guest on our points. She did make it back to VWL, but she can sure use some prayers now.  To be honest, in this present rehab place, she seems to be thriving...interested in eating in the cafeteria, not just alone in her room, and her mind even seems clearer.  I'm wondering if this fall could be a blessing in disguise.  Wouldn't that be wonderful?
> 
> Bobbi



*Bobbi,  *

Wishing a speedy recovery for your Mom.  Here's  that she'll be able to go back to the lodge.

*Gowahoowa *, welcome!  May I ask how your name originated?

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

Bobbi, hope your mom feels better soon!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to Gowahoowa!!

Bobbi-best wishes and a speedy recovery to your mom.  Thinkin' of you... 

Wish I was heading down..
I'm waitlisted for Columbus Day weekend..it is really booked!  I have a 1 BR..but I want one more night!  We'll see what happens!


----------



## DiznyDi

Bobbi,  to your Mom. Hope her shoulder is on the mend and the therapy continues to improve her strength.
 *Gowahoowa!!*


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi DizneyDi,

How've ya been?!

Deb


----------



## Gowahoowa

*Gowahoowa *, welcome!  May I ask how your name originated?

I graduated from the University of Virginia and our fight song has 'go wahoo wa' in it so I thought that it would be a cool name.... my first choice was already taken


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Welcome to Josh and Gowahoowa !!!   

Bobbi....get well wishes for your mom  

eliza...love that photo ! 

Groupies....I am going crazy with work and packing........so much stress.  I don't think I even checked our thread in 2-3 days and that's not like me !!!   Tommorrow is the "gowing away" party for my dd !   She'll have about 8 of her gf's over for a pool party here.   On top of this.....packing for our vacation and packing my dd's life up to move into college !  If I don't get a chance to check-in before I leave, I will try once I'm in FL.  I'm so behind in everything !!!
Hope everyone is well  *


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Groupies....I am going crazy with work and packing........so much stress.  I don't think I even checked our thread in 2-3 days and that's not like me !!!   Tommorrow is the "gowing away" party for my dd !   She'll have about 8 of her gf's over for a pool party here.   On top of this.....packing for our vacation and packing my dd's life up to move into college !  If I don't get a chance to check-in before I leave, I will try once I'm in FL.  I'm so behind in everything !!!
> Hope everyone is well  *



Breathe, Maria!   

Seriously, you will get it all done and all will be well.  You are sure going to enjoy your vacation!!!!!!!!! Have a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Bobbi,

Hope your Mom gets to feeling better real soon 

I big WELCOME to the new groupies!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies!! 

Still at BCV and enjoying our trip.  Lots of rain during this trip...much more than the usual summer afternoon showers I'm afraid.  Maria, I hope the weather clears for your upcoming trip.

Bobbi...here's some Moose Dust heading your way for you and your family.  



			
				gowahoowa said:
			
		

> I graduated from the University of Virginia and our fight song has 'go wahoo wa' in it so I thought that it would be a cool name.... my first choice was already taken



You mean that "fight song" that's to the tune of Auld Lang Syne?? 

Hey, welcome to the Groupies thread.  I can make fun of the fight song for UVa since I went to school in Hook-ville too.


----------



## eliza61

Gowahoowa said:


> *Gowahoowa *, welcome!  May I ask how your name originated?



OMG another south Jerseyian and a groupie.   Life is good.

Big Welcome to all groupies.  I think I missed welcoming Josh.   

Maria,
Take care of yourself.  That's a groupie order.

Have a great weekend every one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Maria
Hope the party goes well and have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## bgraham34

New Groupie here. Booked my first trip home in Sept just hoping a few days open up on my waitlist so I don't have to leave my home.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bgraham34 said:


> New Groupie here. Booked my first trip home in Sept just hoping a few days open up on my waitlist so I don't have to leave my home.



 WooHoo!  Love new groupies!!!  Welcome to the best thread on the boards!!!    Here is some pixie dust in hopes that the wait list comes through for you.  

Hey fellow groupies I have a question.  Why is it that whenever I try to find smilies they seem to always show different ones in the selections?


----------



## bgraham34

Disney loving Iowan said:


> WooHoo!  Love new groupies!!!  Welcome to the best thread on the boards!!!    Here is some pixie dust in hopes that the wait list comes through for you.
> 
> Hey fellow groupies I have a question.  Why is it that whenever I try to find smilies they seem to always show different ones in the selections?



Thanks so much. I can use as much Pixie Dust as possible.


----------



## blossomz

bgraham34 said:


> New Groupie here. Booked my first trip home in Sept just hoping a few days open up on my waitlist so I don't have to leave my home.



Woo Hoo!!  We've got another new one!  WELCOME!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

bgraham34 said:


> New Groupie here. Booked my first trip home in Sept just hoping a few days open up on my waitlist so I don't have to leave my home.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!   Hope your waitlist comes through!

Bobbi


----------



## vwlvette

eliza61 said:


> OMG another south Jerseyian and a groupie.   Life is good.
> 
> Big Welcome to all groupies.  I think I missed welcoming Josh.
> 
> Maria,
> Take care of yourself.  That's a groupie order.
> 
> Have a great weekend every one.



Seems like alot of South Jerseyians are DVC members, We are from Cherry Hill, Where is everyone else in SJ from? Only 95 days or so left till our trip back to venerable lodge!


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> New Groupie here. Booked my first trip home in Sept just hoping a few days open up on my waitlist so I don't have to leave my home.



Welcome!!  Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  Your signature looks mighty sparse!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> WooHoo!  Love new groupies!!!  Welcome to the best thread on the boards!!!    Here is some pixie dust in hopes that the wait list comes through for you.
> 
> Hey fellow groupies I have a question.  Why is it that whenever I try to find smilies they seem to always show different ones in the selections?



Do you mean that the menu that you see changes?  I noticed that also.  Kind of like moving furniture around Helen Keller's apartment just to keep her on her toes  .  What I don't understand is why they don't keep all the friendly ones on the first page and the negative ones on the second page.  Like this     ..........

I have a question, about my signature.  Do 2 cruises show up or 1?  When I see it on the boards there is just one, and when I preview post (because it HAS to be perfect!) it shows both.  Thanks!


----------



## tea pot

HI Groupies
So Happy just had to share    
Just joined!! talked to our guide today and bought a add on contract for VWL
I just love the resort and have stayed several times but just needed to be able to call it home.
My favorite time is very early in the morning. I love to sit on the dock and just watch the boats and the people go by....This is the Peaceful Disney
Not to mention love the Cowboy Music.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> HI Groupies
> So Happy just had to share
> Just joined!! talked to our guide today and bought a add on contract for VWL
> I just love the resort and have stayed several times but just needed to be able to call it home.
> My favorite time is very early in the morning. I love to sit on the dock and just watch the boats and the people go by....This is the Peaceful Disney
> Not to mention love the Cowboy Music.



Yay!!  Another Groupie!!!  Welcome.  What part of Mass are you from (former RI'der here)?
Wow, you are going to fit in great, you already have a list of things you love to do at VWL!!!

So, pull up a rocking chair and stay with us a spell.  And please, grab our VWL Groupie Moosie guy.  I'll bet he will look very handsome on you!


----------



## mickeymorse

Just got back from a little camping trip. Hope everyone is well.

Muushka, I only see one cruise in the siggie and no dates.

*WELCOME *to all the new groupies. 

Hope your mom is doing better Bobbi.

Maria,  to help you get through the next little bit.

Hope the sun comes out for the rest of your trip Granny


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Welcome!!  Grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  Your signature looks mighty sparse!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that the menu that you see changes?  I noticed that also.  Kind of like moving furniture around Helen Keller's apartment just to keep her on her toes  .  What I don't understand is why they don't keep all the friendly ones on the first page and the negative ones on the second page.  Like this     ..........
> 
> I have a question, about my signature.  Do 2 cruises show up or 1?  When I see it on the boards there is just one, and when I preview post (because it HAS to be perfect!) it shows both.  Thanks!



Thanks Muushka I thought maybe it was just me!  Yea like Mickeymorse said only one cruise shows and I only see the top half of the date.



tea pot said:


> HI Groupies
> So Happy just had to share
> Just joined!! talked to our guide today and bought a add on contract for VWL
> I just love the resort and have stayed several times but just needed to be able to call it home.
> My favorite time is very early in the morning. I love to sit on the dock and just watch the boats and the people go by....This is the Peaceful Disney
> Not to mention love the Cowboy Music.



WooHoo yet another groupie today!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Tea Pot!  Glad to have you!


----------



## wildernessDad

Welcome aboard, tea pot!  Welcome to the sacred order of the moose.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks all for the well-wishes from everyone !  I really appreciate it  

You can see how stressed I was from how I spelled "going" (gowing) ?!   I NEED a vacation !
We leave tommorrow afternoon !  Granny, hope you get some sun for the ending of your trip !!!
Welcome Tea Pot !!!!   *


----------



## Muushka

Maria!!  You are leaving soon!!  I hope you have a wonderful, magic filled, restful, peaceful vacation. 

I guess I need to fix my signature  .


----------



## tea pot

Thanks everyone for the Pixie Dust  
So glad to be a part of the sacred order of the Moose.

Muushka, we're just 10 miles north of Boston and would love to grab
a VWL Groupie Moose Guy!! Can you tell me how??


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks again Muushka and all !   I'll be powering down the laptop in a few minutes........we leave for the airport in about 2 hours !*


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Thanks everyone for the Pixie Dust
> So glad to be a part of the *scared *order of the Moose.
> 
> Muushka, we're just 10 miles north of Boston and would love to grab
> a VWL Groupie Moose Guy!! Can you tell me how??



We are not scary!!  

Here is the info that you load into your user CP (like what you did with your cute faries), just copy and paste it, no insert image. 

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]

I just removed the left bracket so it would not load the pic 
should look like this on the left 

Let me know if this is clear as mud!

We'll be looking for it!!


----------



## tea pot

OOPS!!!!! Love to be a part of the SACRED order of the Moose
thanks so much for the tip 
I thinks it looks great


----------



## blossomz

Maria..it's probably too late for you to see this at the moment (since you probably have powered down)..but...have a GREAT time!


Tea pot!  You are official!  It looks terrific on you!!


----------



## Muushka

Teapot, I can't see the Moose?  Am I going blind????


----------



## blossomz

I can see the moose


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> We are not scary!!



Oops!  Typo!  I meant... oh, you all know what I meant.


----------



## wildernessDad

I can't see the moose either.  Then again, i need new glasses.  Could use some new fingers as well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just need some good feelings from my groupie family cause I know I can always come on here and everyone is so nice.  I just posted a totally innocent and what I thought was a valid question on another thread and most responders were very nice but one for some reason one decided to be very rude.  Why must some people be like that?!


----------



## blossomz

I have found that on other boards and other threads as well.  People are just not very nice!  That is why we groupies tend to stick together too!  I think Lodge People just tend to be more accepting and laid back!


----------



## wildernessDad

I don't know what the need is for some to fly off the handle.  Someone give that person a chill pill.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just need some good feelings from my groupie family cause I know I can always come on here and everyone is so nice.  I just posted a totally innocent and what I thought was a valid question on another thread and most responders were very nice but one for some reason one decided to be very rude.  Why must some people be like that?!



I didn't see the thread (but I will look for it  )  I just wanted to give you one of these  .

I still don't see the moose!!! 

And I still need to fix my sig.  Not sure what I will give the boot to.  Def not The Moose!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank You!!!!  I knew I could depend on my fellow groupies to help me feel better!!!  I guess there are just some people out there who like to be rude!  I think I will now just let it go and not let it ruin my night.  I will instead think of all the good and supportive people I have had the pleasure of meeting on this thread!!!  You rock!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

50 years Too! said:


> Hi DizneyDi,
> 
> How've ya been?!
> 
> Deb



Hi Groupies! I've had quite a week and have missed the Boards these past few days.  to all the new groupies!

My Dad (78) has experienced rapidly declining health these past 2-3 weeks and culminated in hospitalization today. Cancer is the suspected culprit. Tests and biopsy's are being done to determine a course of treatment.

My nephew, recently home from Iraq was married today  and was quite handsome in his Marine uniform. The ceremony was officiated by our daughter - a recently ordained American Baptist Pastor. This was a very bittersweet day with Grandpa of both the Groom and the 'Reverend' in the hospital and not able to participate in the celebration.

On the upside, I've made the reservations for our daughters honeymoon.  They'll be staying at our beloved Lodge March 16-20, 2009.

DLI - I'm with you - there are definitely good and supportive people here!


----------



## Dodie

I'm back!  I'm back from our weeklong land tour of Alaska! We're exhausted (slept 14 hours last night)! I'll get myself together and post more later - but wanted to rush and post a picture that my husband Phillip took that will be NEAR and DEAR to the Groupies' hearts!





Also, here's one more that I can't resist posting.  They say only 30% of visitors to Alaska actually see Mt. McKinley due to typically cloudy conditions.  Here's what WE saw:


----------



## blossomz

Hi DizneyDi!  Welcome back to the boards.  Sorry to hear about your Dad.  Sending along some  The wedding sounds awesome and what better place to start a marriage than the Lodge!


DODIE!!  Wow..great moosie and McKinley is gorgeous!


----------



## Muushka

*Dodie!!!!​*
Love love love the moose.  And the mountain.  How lucky were you!  And I am sitting here in my Mickey Moose T shirt, from Alaska!  Not that I have ever been, a friend had to get me one! I digress. welcome home!  Please feel free to share any pictures you care to post.  I love 'em!  I'm glad you had a good time  .

DiznyDi, I, too am sorry about your Dad's health.  I hope that they can do all that is possible, medical advances are awesome today.  And the wedding sounds wonderful.  I imagine the groom was quite handsome in uniform.  Please than him for me for his service to our country.  I hope they all know how much we appreciate all that they do.


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry to hear about your father DiznyDi. A little groupie  Hope it helps.

*DODIE!!*
Great pics. Hope you have more to share with us.

DLI. No, you rock.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dizny Di....so sorry about your father........glad to see you back here though.  Thoughts and prayers to your family. 

Dodie....loved that moose !

I'm here sitting in my hotel room by the airport (we drive into WDW tommorrow).  Almost missed our flight because traffic in Philly was HORRIBLE !   Luckily dh knew how to navigate off the expressway and around the traffic, but we checked our luggage at just 65 min prior to take off !  Love Southwest !   Our luggage made it with us and we landed in Orlando 30 min ahead of time !   
But gas here outside my hotel is $5.29 !!!!!  I hope it's not this high closer to WDW  *


----------



## Muushka

Yay!!  Maria made it!!

Good news about the gas.  We find the cheapest place (other than driving to Sam's Club) is at the Car Care center right there outside of MK.  Free air too!!! 

Have a great time.  We'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Corinne

DisneyDi~ sending thoughts and prayers to you & your Dad 

Dodie~Awesome photos!   Looking forward to hearing more about your trip, welcome back!

Maria~$5.29 for gas! When we were at WDW in early July we actually found the prices slightly lower than home (MA)


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Muushka !  

I'm hoping Muushka is right and the price is only high because we're across from the airport.  *


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending well wishes for your Dad and your family to you, and prayers upward.


----------



## blossomz

Glad you made it Maria!  Have a GREAT time..we'll be waiting to hear all about it!  When we were there in June gas was the same price as at home.


----------



## bgraham34

Woohoo my waitlist for the other 3 days came through. Thanks for those who sent Pixie Dust. My wife is so excited.

We will definately have a magical trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

Very nice moose picture!  Looks like there is down on his antlers!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hi Guys!  I'm not a VWL Groupie, but bobbiwoz thought y'all might like to see this cute moose picture.  And you thought WDW was the only one with designs in their butter!






Has anyone been to the "real" Artist Point?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyDi, I'm remembering your family in my prayers.

Wow, Dodie, that's a mighty fine moose! I hope to see some in Yellowstone, I have a trip coming up at the end of this month.  Simba's mom clued me in on a great place to eat that has butter in the shape of moose!  Oh I wish my computer would let me post pictures!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  I love that butter moose!  Are you sure you don't want to join our groupies?   The only requirement is a love of Lodge.  

I've been to Artist Point a few times.  It is wonderful!  The salmon is everything they say it is and so is the cobbler.  The mushroom soup is fantastic!  

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom! You're the best!!Thanks.
Bobbi


----------



## Simba's Mom

blossomz said:


> OMG!
> I've been to Artist Point a few times.  It is wonderful!  The salmon is everything they say it is and so is the cobbler.  The mushroom soup is fantastic!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!




No, I mean the REAL Artist Point, where the resturant is named after.


----------



## eliza61

Simba's Mom said:


> Hi Guys!  I'm not a VWL Groupie, but bobbiwoz thought y'all might like to see this cute moose picture.  And you thought WDW was the only one with designs in their butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been to the "real" Artist Point?



Where's it at?  I have disney on the brain because I thought that one was the only one.


DiznyDi said:


> My Dad (78) has experienced rapidly declining health these past 2-3 weeks and culminated in hospitalization today. Cancer is the suspected culprit. Tests and biopsy's are being done to determine a course of treatment.
> 
> My nephew, recently home from Iraq was married today  and was quite handsome in his Marine uniform. The ceremony was officiated by our daughter - a recently ordained American Baptist Pastor. This was a very bittersweet day with Grandpa of both the Groom and the 'Reverend' in the hospital and not able to participate in the celebration.
> 
> On the upside, I've made the reservations for our daughters honeymoon.  They'll be staying at our beloved Lodge March 16-20, 2009.DLI - I'm with you - there are definitely good and supportive people here!



My prayers out to you and your family Di.  I too have an elderly father, it's hard.    Congratulations on the celebration, Marines *always* look good in uniform ( don't tell the old guy I said so, he's a Navy man  )



Dodie said:


> Also, here's one more that I can't resist posting.  They say only 30% of visitors to Alaska actually see Mt. McKinley due to typically cloudy conditions.  Here's what WE saw:



*Dodie*  Awesome pictures


MiaSRN62 said:


> *Dizny Di....so sorry about your father........glad to see you back here though.  Thoughts and prayers to your family.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here sitting in my hotel room by the airport (we drive into WDW tommorrow).  Almost missed our flight because traffic in Philly was HORRIBLE !   Luckily dh knew how to navigate off the expressway and around the traffic, but we checked our luggage at just 65 min prior to take off !  Love Southwest !   Our luggage made it with us and we landed in Orlando 30 min ahead of time !
> But gas here outside my hotel is $5.29 !!!!!  I hope it's not this high closer to WDW  *




Yeah, our Maria made it!!  Have a great time.


Simba's Mom said:


> No, I mean the REAL Artist Point, where the resturant is named after.


----------



## Simba's Mom

The REAL Artist Point is a waterfall viewing spot in Yellowstone National Park-






It's just another little example of how WDW uses theming at WL.  And did you know that the tradition of the flag family is original to Old Faithful Inn-






Somhow that's behind why I'm not a VWL groupie-I'm such a Yellowstone fanatic.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Great pictures, Simba'sMom...as you know, I'm heading to Yellowstone later this month...and on a waitlist for a VWL stay in September, so I may be one of the luckiest people, enjoying both Artist Points/lodges in a calendar month!

Bobbi


----------



## cheer4bison

DisneyDi...hugs to you as your dad receives treatment in the hospital. 

Dodie...those are amazing photos!!!  Thanks for sharing.  That moose looks pretty darn close.  Did he cozy up to you so as to get directions to our beloved lodge?  

Maria...glad you made your flight and that you have arrived safely in Orlando.  Best wishes to your daughter as she embarks on what will no doubt be four of the most fabulous, memorable, and fleeting years of her life.  Tell her to soak up as many memories as she can.  She will meet some amazing people, I'm sure.  Good-byes can be tough at the beginning, but remind her that she is lucky to go to college in the twenty-first century when family and friends are just a phone call, text message, skype session, email, etc. away.     What an adventure!  

Wishing you and your family an amazing vacation at Disney.  Where are you staying this week?  Could it be, VWL?

Jill


----------



## Corinne

Hiya Groupies!

This is off topic, but I found this recipe on the Disney Recipe thread (I originally went there to find the Lava Coolava from Trout Pass!) I made it tonight for dinner and it was really good.  The whole family loved it.  Thought I would share-hope you don't mind.

*Chicken Pasta Florentine
Chef Mickeys, Contemporary Resort
Yield: 4 servings

2 skinless chicken breasts
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
1/3 cup Chablis wine
1/4 cup sherry wine
1/4 cup chicken broth
1 pound fresh spinach
2 cups heavy cream
1 cup Parmesan cheese
1 pound pasta of your choice cooked al dente

Mark the chicken breast on a hot grill, cut into strips. Cook the strips in a sauté pan with a little olive oil on high, salt & pepper to taste. Cook for 5 minutes on each side and reserve. Add chopped garlic, Chablis & sherry. Reduce by 2/3. Add chicken broth and reduce until almost dry. Add 5 oz fresh chopped spinach, salt & pepper to taste. Add the cream; reduce by 2/3 slowly. Add the Parmesan cheese, stir & taste for seasoning. Add the rest of the spinach. Turn off the stove. Put the chicken back in with the pasta and toss. Sprinkle the rest of Parmesan cheese on top. *


----------



## DiznyDi

Thank you one and all for your support and your prayers on behalf of my dad. This is a GREAT group of folks! I sincerely appreciate each and every one of you! 

Thanks also to the OP for posting the pictures of Yellowstone - and the history lesson! 

DODIE - What a nice picture of Mt. McKinley. Someday I'll get to Alaska...

I've lost track over these past few days who's headed to the World  - so hope anyone traveling enjoys themselves tremendously. I'm jealous!  

For those left at home yearning to be elsewhere, have a good week!


----------



## eliza61

Simba's Mom said:


> The REAL Artist Point is a waterfall viewing spot in Yellowstone National Park-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just another little example of how WDW uses theming at WL.  And did you know that the tradition of the flag family is original to Old Faithful Inn-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somhow that's behind why I'm not a VWL groupie-I'm such a Yellowstone fanatic.



Hey Simba,
I've been trying for years to get ressies at the Old faithful Inn.  It always seems to be booked a year in advance on line.  Have you stayed there?  Can you call and make reservations 2 years out.  I've only been trying on line.  
I think I'm a groupie because it gives me a little bit of Old faithful combined with Disney.     Who says you can't have your cake and eat it too!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Hey Simba,
> I've been trying for years to get ressies at the Old faithful Inn.  It always seems to be booked a year in advance on line.  Have you stayed there?  Can you call and make reservations 2 years out.  I've only been trying on line.
> I think I'm a groupie because it gives me a little bit of Old faithful combined with Disney.     Who says you can't have your cake and eat it too!!



I am pretty sure that Xanterra takes reservation one year in advance, but it's a year from the first of the month.  We wanted reservations over Memorial weekend 2007 at the Grand Canyon and we booked the first day of May 2006.  
We're leaving for Yellowstone at the end of this month.  Didn't want OFI, we're staying at the Stone Lodge Frontier Cabins, I like cabins, but do have a meal reservation at Old Faithful.
I hope you get the reservation that you want!
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

I have GOT to get my husband into an airplane.  These pictures of Yellowstone are killing me.....so beautiful.

Corinne, that post is very 
Maybe if I make it without the spinach I can get my husband to eat it, because it sounds delish!
Thanks for the recipe  




Corinne said:


> Hiya Groupies!
> 
> This is off topic, but I found this recipe on the Disney Recipe thread (I originally went there to find the Lava Coolava from Trout Pass!) I made it tonight for dinner and it was really good.  The whole family loved it.  Thought I would share-hope you don't mind.
> 
> *Chicken Pasta Florentine
> Chef Mickeys, Contemporary Resort
> Yield: 4 servings
> 
> 2 skinless chicken breasts
> 1 tablespoon chopped garlic
> 1/3 cup Chablis wine
> 1/4 cup sherry wine
> 1/4 cup chicken broth
> 1 pound fresh spinach
> 2 cups heavy cream
> 1 cup Parmesan cheese
> 1 pound pasta of your choice cooked al dente
> 
> Mark the chicken breast on a hot grill, cut into strips. Cook the strips in a sauté pan with a little olive oil on high, salt & pepper to taste. Cook for 5 minutes on each side and reserve. Add chopped garlic, Chablis & sherry. Reduce by 2/3. Add chicken broth and reduce until almost dry. Add 5 oz fresh chopped spinach, salt & pepper to taste. Add the cream; reduce by 2/3 slowly. Add the Parmesan cheese, stir & taste for seasoning. Add the rest of the spinach. Turn off the stove. Put the chicken back in with the pasta and toss. Sprinkle the rest of Parmesan cheese on top. *


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I have GOT to get my husband into an airplane.  These pictures of Yellowstone are killing me.....so beautiful.




Hey Muushka,
Valium laced ice cream.  Works like a charm, he'll be leading the cabin with a rousing chorous of "she'll be coming around the mountain".  How do you think they get me on a plane.     
Happy Monday!
Eliza


----------



## Muushka

Oh Eliza, I wish it was that easy.  The main problem is that he gets physically sick (like roller coaster sick).  
One time he filled that bag, to the tippy top, in less than 2 seconds.  Eeewww   

We did Dramamine the next time.  And he promises that he will fly to CA one way, when we ever do a Panama Canal cruise or Hawaii cruise.  Maybe I can entice him with these pics!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Oh Eliza, I wish it was that easy.  The main problem is that he gets physically sick (like roller coaster sick).
> One time he filled that bag, to the tippy top, in less than 2 seconds.  Eeewww
> 
> We did Dramamine the next time.  And he promises that he will fly to CA one way, when we ever do a Panama Canal cruise or Hawaii cruise.  Maybe I can entice him with these pics!



Oh my gosh!
I think I would try hypnotism.  

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies! I've had quite a week and have missed the Boards these past few days.  to all the new groupies!
> 
> My Dad (78) has experienced rapidly declining health these past 2-3 weeks and culminated in hospitalization today. Cancer is the suspected culprit. Tests and biopsy's are being done to determine a course of treatment.
> 
> My nephew, recently home from Iraq was married today  and was quite handsome in his Marine uniform. The ceremony was officiated by our daughter - a recently ordained American Baptist Pastor. This was a very bittersweet day with Grandpa of both the Groom and the 'Reverend' in the hospital and not able to participate in the celebration.
> 
> On the upside, I've made the reservations for our daughters honeymoon.  They'll be staying at our beloved Lodge March 16-20, 2009.
> 
> DLI - I'm with you - there are definitely good and supportive people here!



DiznyDi my prayers are with your Dad.   Congrats on the wedding that must have been a really nice ceremony.



Dodie said:


> I'm back!  I'm back from our weeklong land tour of Alaska! We're exhausted (slept 14 hours last night)! I'll get myself together and post more later - but wanted to rush and post a picture that my husband Phillip took that will be NEAR and DEAR to the Groupies' hearts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's one more that I can't resist posting.  They say only 30% of visitors to Alaska actually see Mt. McKinley due to typically cloudy conditions.  Here's what WE saw:



DODIE!!!  What awesome pictures!  I would love to go to Alaska!



bgraham34 said:


> Woohoo my waitlist for the other 3 days came through. Thanks for those who sent Pixie Dust. My wife is so excited.
> 
> We will definately have a magical trip.



   Glad the pixie dust worked!



Simba's Mom said:


> Hi Guys!  I'm not a VWL Groupie, but bobbiwoz thought y'all might like to see this cute moose picture.  And you thought WDW was the only one with designs in their butter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been to the "real" Artist Point?



Me!!!!  Love Yellowstone!  That is why I love the Lodge so much.  Wyoming is our other favorite place to vacation.  Is the moose butter from the restaurant at Yellowstone Lodge?  I ate there for lunch once but don't remember the butter being shaped like that.  If so I must have forgotten about it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The butter is at the Jackson Lake Lodge!  We have dinner reservations there in just under a month!
Bobbi


----------



## Simba's Mom

Actually, the moose butter isn't from Yellowstone, it's from the Grand Tetons, the Mural room at Jackson Lake Lodge.  We stayed there the night after we stayed at the Old Faithful Inn.
eliza61, you can book for the whole 2009 season in 2008.  After we came back in June, I went on-line and made our reservations in Yellowstone for June 2009, but we could have made them for any time in 2009.  Check the www.travelyellowstone.com website.  Or they have a toll free #.  I've heard that if the dates you want reservations aren't available on-line, they might be available if you call.  However, I've called a few times and never had that luck.

So, can I trust that at least Disney loving Iowan knew what the Artist Point resturant was named after?  I just thought it was so funny when one time on the boards, someone complained about the theming of the resturant being as it was and having nothing to do with artists and art, as she'd expected.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Simba's Mom said:


> Actually, the moose butter isn't from Yellowstone, it's from the Grand Tetons, the Mural room at Jackson Lake Lodge.  We stayed there the night after we stayed at the Old Faithful Inn.
> eliza61, you can book for the whole 2009 season in 2008.  After we came back in June, I went on-line and made our reservations in Yellowstone for June 2009, but we could have made them for any time in 2009.  Check the www.travelyellowstone.com website.  Or they have a toll free #.  I've heard that if the dates you want reservations aren't available on-line, they might be available if you call.  However, I've called a few times and never had that luck.
> 
> So, can I trust that at least Disney loving Iowan knew what the Artist Point resturant was named after?  I just thought it was so funny when one time on the boards, someone complained about the theming of the resturant being as it was and having nothing to do with artists and art, as she'd expected.



Actually I hate to admit that I am pretty swiss cheese brained when it comes to remembering details like that!  I'm just glad to know that it was okay that I didn't remember the moose butter since I had never been to that restaurant!  It doesn't help that we don't get to Yellowstone as often as I'd like.  When in Wyoming we usually are visiting family in Sheridan and can't always make it to the western part of the state.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

Made it back home from WDW about 9:00 last night (left at 5:00 a.m.).  Pictures are still in the camera and I'll post a couple...didn't really take many this trip.

Jimmy...we went over to WL for lunch our last day.  Ranger Stan was out front talking to a lady and I had to run to the bus.  I did interrupt them (as politely as possible) and mentioned to Stan that "Jimmy says hi".  He smiled and said that's nice of me to pass along.  I said "You know which Jimmy I mean, right?"

Stan said "Oh yes, I know which Jimmy you're talking about".  

I then dashed off after telling Stan that he had a loyal following on the web site.  He said that's very flattering, and the woman who was talking to him said "See...I told you you're famous!".


I wish I could have spent more than 15 seconds with him, but was glad to see him and shake his hand again.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home Granny!

We are glad that you are home, safe. 

And we are looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

Thanks so much for speaking on my behalf.  I cant wait to get back to see Stan.  We are going to do our best to work in 2 trips, one in Dec and one again in early May.  DW mentioned staying at BWV in May, but the Lodge is calling me to spend those last days with Ranger Stan.  I am so going to miss not seeing him around there anymore. 


Thanks for sharing all those great pics folks.  Just makes me pine for the Lodge that much more


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home Granny!  Can't wait to see some photos.

Simba's Mom..you mean people actually travel to places other than WDW? 

That recipe sounds yummy!  

Meanwhile..not only am I missing WDW and the Lodge..but I'm already starting on my back-to-school stuff!  Oh NO!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dodie said:


> Also, here's one more that I can't resist posting.  They say only 30% of visitors to Alaska actually see Mt. McKinley due to typically cloudy conditions.  Here's what WE saw:



Awesome pics Dodie!  I'm kind of in that 30%.  We went to Denali and never saw the mountain.  But I took some great pics out the airplane window after we had taken off on our return trip!   And it actually wasn't just the top - it was finally a clear day.  Just figures.  This was almost 20 years ago when you could do that stuff easily.      

Yikes - how did your husband get the moose picture?  The warnings I've always heard have been to stay further away from moose than the bear!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yikes - how did your husband get the moose picture?  The warnings I've always heard have been to stay further away from moose than the bear!!!!!!



The moosie was actually at the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center (between Girdwood and Anchorage).  There was a fence between Mr. Moose and my DH, although we were able to take pictures through it.  

Here are some more selected Alaska photos (from the 700+ that we took!) that I wanted to share with the Groupies:

*These first three pictures are how this post is "on topic" and related to our love for the VWL. * These are some of the places that we stayed on our trip. See the source of inspiration? 





















As I mentioned earlier, we were incredibly lucky with our views of Mt. McKinley from Talkeetna:
















We were so lucky in fact that we totally LOST OUR MINDS and decided that we needed to take advantage of this once in a lifetime opportunity and take a 90-minute flightseeing tour of the mountains in this TINY plane, even though neither of us particularly enjoy flying in the first place.  It was worth it.  We have some GORGEOUS pictures (that's how I got through the flight - I just kept taking pictures), but it's not something I'd do again.  Here's the plane and some samples of those photos:











This one is the peak of Mt. McKinley!  





A huge glacier field:





We also did a couple of day cruises where we saw some beautiful glaciers and some amazing wildlife, including Mr. Humpback Whale:





















Another really neat thing we did was visit the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center (mentioned above) - where injured and orphaned animals are sent for rehabilitation and reintroduction to the wild (if possible).  That's where we saw the Groupies' favorite buddy, Mr. Moose (here he is again) and met Mr. Grizzly Bear, below:











We did a land tour only - no cruise - and we got to see a LOT in 7 days.  I would highly recommend it.  It was a Grayline/Holland America Tour called Alaska Highlights.  Some was by train; some was by motor coach; there were two day-cruises; it included the 8-hour wilderness tour into Denali National Park; it was perfect for us!  I'd be glad to answer any questions - but will be careful not to take us TOO FAR off topic from our beloved VWL.


----------



## mwmuntz

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> Thanks so much for speaking on my behalf.  I cant wait to get back to see Stan.  We are going to do our best to work in 2 trips, one in Dec and one again in early May.  DW mentioned staying at BWV in May, but the Lodge is calling me to spend those last days with Ranger Stan.  I am so going to miss not seeing him around there anymore.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing all those great pics folks.  Just makes me pine for the Lodge that much more



We're going to VWL next week!  We've known Stan way back from his bus driving days at FW.  I'll pass on a greeting from everyone!


----------



## Muushka

*
DODIE!!!*

Awesome pics.  I don't know which one of you gets down on your knee to get that angle, but   to you.  That one of the flowers was one of my favorites, not to mention the ones from the air.  Oh!  And the grizzly turning to smile at the camera!!  Priceless!!  Say, can you insert one of those text bubbles for him and have him say "Gosh, I wish I was at VWL right now!" ? 



mwmuntz said:


> We're going to VWL next week!  We've known Stan way back from his bus driving days at FW.  I'll pass on a greeting from everyone!



Well, I hope you have a great time at VWL next week!! 


Maria, are you having a good time yet?????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Meanwhile..not only am I missing WDW and the Lodge..but I'm already starting on my back-to-school stuff!  Oh NO!!!



Yuck! School!  Boy has this summer gone fast.  Way too fast.  Wasn't I just at our Lodge?  Just don't know right now when I will get back.  May be a couple years.  Ouch.

Dodie!  Those pictures are amazing!  We truly have a beautiful country.  Thanks for sharing with us!

Granny, welcome back.  Look forward to your pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dodie said:


> The moosie was actually at the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center (between Girdwood and Anchorage).  There was a fence between Mr. Moose and my DH, although we were able to take pictures through it.



Whew!  I was having images of Mr. Dodie flying thru the air from those nice big antlers!   

Alaska is so beautiful - thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!  Those pics are amazing!  I love the animals!


----------



## Corinne

Granny, Welcome Back! 

*DODIE!* Your photos are incredible! I guess there really ARE other places to visit besides WDW


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies

Just back from Maine and catching up. 

DiznyDi  Keeping you and your family in my prayers.

Dodie..... Awesome Moose... Love the Alaska pictures. Looks 
so beautiful I would love to go someday.  thanks so much for sharing.

Love this thread


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

It is so much fun to come home after being away from my computer for three days and finding so much going on on my favorite thread!

*Dodie*, those pictures are *amazing!*
*Simba's Mom*, hi there!  Thanks for sharing.
Welcome back *Granny!  *  Looking forward to the pictures.
Hope you are having fun *Maria.*
Congrats *bgraham* on having your waitlist come through. 
*DizneyDi*--still sending good thoughts. 
*Muushka*, travel trailer???

_Off topic_--3 more days until the Olympics!

Night all.
Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Awesome pics Dodie. Looks like you had a great trip.

Welcome back Granny and tea pot. Looking forward to pics.  

I hope to meet Ranger Stan this Jan for my first and possibly last time 

Hope you're having a great time Maria.

Rob


----------



## Muushka

50Y2, you may have something in that travel trailer.  Maybe when he retires, that would be a good way to get him to go places!



tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> Just back from Maine and catching up.
> 
> DiznyDi  Keeping you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Dodie..... Awesome Moose... Love the Alaska pictures. Looks
> so beautiful I would love to go someday.  thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Love this thread



Good news Tea Pot.  I am a lazy poster (no, that's not the good news).  After a while you will see that I don't like to type out people's names (unless they are one short word, like Granny, Eliza).  So I call them JT or DLI....  I promise I will never use your initials.


----------



## vwlvette

If I recall correctly during the annual report, our glorious lodge was to get the sleeper sofa's this year, Does anyone know if this has happened yet? We are going in November, time sure is dragging!
Nick


----------



## wildernessDad

vwlvette said:


> If I recall correctly during the annual report, our glorious lodge was to get the sleeper sofa's this year, Does anyone know if this has happened yet? We are going in November, time sure is dragging!
> Nick



Yeah, I had heard the rumor that VWL was to get a refurb in September.  I assumed that it would get the sofa beds.  I have not heard any recent info on this either.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Good news Tea Pot.  I am a lazy poster (no, that's not the good news).  After a while you will see that I don't like to type out people's names (unless they are one short word, like Granny, Eliza).  So I call them JT or DLI....  I promise I will never use your initials.



  

Hey you fixed your tickers!!!  Looks good.  And you changed your avatar!  No more picture.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey you fixed your tickers!!!  Looks good.  And you changed your avatar!  No more picture.



Yeah, I got tired of looking at me.   Cats are much cuter.   Thanks for noticing!


----------



## mickeymorse

Keen eye you have there DLI. I hadn't noticed Muushkas siggie fix. Looks good.

Only 169 more to go!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yeah, I got tired of looking at me.   Cats are much cuter.   Thanks for noticing!



Not sure that the groupies would agree with that!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Have any groupies been to VWL over Christmas?  We have been to WDW in December but never actually on Christmas itself.  It is so hard to take our DD out of school now that she is in high school so our only choices would be summer (way too hot!!!), Easter or Christmas vacations.  We know the parks would be nuts but I'm wondering how the resort is.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Keen eye you have there DLI. I hadn't noticed Muushkas siggie fix. Looks good.
> 
> Only 169 more to go!!!



Yay!!  169 more!!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Have any groupies been to VWL over Christmas?  We have been to WDW in December but never actually on Christmas itself.  It is so hard to take our DD out of school now that she is in high school so our only choices would be summer (way too hot!!!), Easter or Christmas vacations.  We know the parks would be nuts but I'm wondering how the resort is.



Sure DLI, we went last Christmas.  The resort is....well beautiful and Christmassy!  And Santa comes as well as carolers Mickey and Minnie!!  We really loved doing it, but hated the points!  Ask away!  Granny went the year before.


----------



## loribell

I went the year before also. There is nothing more wonderful than our lodge & WDW for Christmas. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bgraham34

So Groupies I have a guestion for you. Is the hot tube by the DVC busier than the main pool one?

I can't wait for my first trip home. Sept can't come fast enough.


----------



## blossomz

Luv the new look Muushka!  You kept the best part of course..our moosie!


BG34-IMO the hot tub by the quiet pool is one of my favorite spots.  I don't know, but I don't ever feel "our" pool area is as crowded as the main pool!

Does anyone else like to go to the main pool late at night and hang on the wall where the water falls into the pool?  AAaah...  Especially if the pool is pretty empty!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks, blossomz.  No, I could never get rid of my Groupie Moosie! 

Yes, I think that the hot tub over at 'our spot' is much quieter.  

I need to get over to the main pool and hang on the wall!  That sounds like something I would really enjoy. 

September can't come soon enough for us either!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> Made it back home from WDW about 9:00 last night (left at 5:00 a.m.).  Pictures are still in the camera and I'll post a couple...didn't really take many this trip.



Granny, how did you like BCV in general?  DW, DS and I are going in early September.


----------



## jimmytammy

I was counting the days til VWL trip,  115.  Yeah!!!!!!

We are going to Boston this Sat.  Never been before, so really looking forward to it.  Staying with some friends from the Dis.  Then off to Gettysburg for a couple days.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Have fun jimmytammy!
Be sure to visit the North End.  The Italian Restaurants and Bakeries. 

Deb


----------



## kerickson

Just switched 5 nights of my 8 night Jan trip to VWL 1BR (and I'm waitlisted for 1 additional nt-1st 3 nts (hopefully 2) we are staying at our home resort SSR in a Studio).  We will be celebrating my DD 5th b-day, and plan to spend lots of time at MK.  Very excited that I was able to switch 5mo out!

Are there any preferred areas to ask for in our ressie or when we check in?  It will be my DH, DD (5) and DS(2.5) and me.  I was thinking about asking to be close to the main Lodge so we don't have to walk too far to get to the restaurants and the boat launch, but wanted to see what the options are and what you Groupies recommend?!

Also, about how much time should we plan to get to Chef Mickey's in the morning?  We have an 8am reservation one of the days...

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mickeymorse

jimmytammy said:


> I was counting the days til VWL trip,  115.  Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to Boston this Sat.  Never been before, so really looking forward to it.  Staying with some friends from the Dis.  Then off to Gettysburg for a couple days.



Loved Boston. Don't forget Boston Common and tix to a Sox game at Fenway if you are lucky.  Have fun JT


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Granny, how did you like BCV in general?  DW, DS and I are going in early September.



Yes Granny,  after having been there ourselves in June I'd like to know what you thought.  Would you stay there again?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Sure DLI, we went last Christmas.  The resort is....well beautiful and Christmassy!  And Santa comes as well as carolers Mickey and Minnie!!  We really loved doing it, but hated the points!  Ask away!  Granny went the year before.



Oh yea the points thing.  Aargh.  Won't have enough for a full week.   



loribell said:


> I went the year before also. There is nothing more wonderful than our lodge & WDW for Christmas. Absolutely beautiful.



How crowded does the resort itself get?  I have seen some really beautiful pictures from Christmas.  It seems like it would be the most Christmas feeling resort.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Granny, how did you like BCV in general?  DW, DS and I are going in early September.



Hi folks!  Sorry I've been slow to be on the boards these days but that "work thing" has become quite a nasty beast these days.   

WDad...I'll say that BCV is a beautiful resort with a great proximity to EPCOT.  I would say that if a family is going to utilize the fabulous SAB pool, then it is a great DVC resort.  But for us, it just didn't "sing to our soul" as Eliza so eloquently puts it.  We would probably put it last of the four DVC resorts we have stayed at (behind VWL, BWV and OKW).  

But it really is a nice resort.  Here's a little Groupie's report:

As I posted during our trip, our room was in a fairly lackluster location at BCV.  It was on the 3rd of five floors and had this view:






As mentioned, I did get to meet Art the Greeter, and here's my own picture (don't have to steal Jimmy's anymore!):






As far as the parks, there were a couple of things that were hard to get used to.  The first being the EPCOT sign removed from Spaceship Earth:






My daughters had only seen SSE without a sign once in our first trip in 1998.  I told them it looks much better now but they kept complaining that it just looks like a big golf ball now.

The other thing was the renaming of MGM Studios:






The whole family just REFUSED to call it Hollywood Studios.  I was pretty proud of them actually.  

EPCOT was running the "Sounds Like Summer" concert series.  Guess who we saw knocked off:






All in all, a great trip.  DW and I had a wonderful 20th anniversary dinner at Le Cellier and they comped us a couple glasses of champagne with strawberries.   DW likes the movie "Pretty Woman" so she thought that was very cool.

We would be happy if "stuck" at BCV again for some reason.  The rooms were nice, the CM's were great, it has the best self-parking of any of the DVC "hotel style" villas, Beaches & Cream got a lot of our business   , and all in all it is a lovely place.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh yea the points thing.  Aargh.  Won't have enough for a full week.


  It is high points but really a great time and the atmosphere just screams "Merry Christmas"!





> How crowded does the resort itself get?  I have seen some really beautiful pictures from Christmas.  It seems like it would be the most Christmas feeling resort.


  We are biased here, but even the general DVC population agrees that WL/VWL is the best decorated, most "Chrismassy" resort of all.   

The resort itself is 100% full capacity...those days book up within minutes of MS opening up each day exactly 11 months in advance.  Not sure how the new reservation system and subsequent gaming of that system will affect our ability to book even exactly at the 11 month window.  

The restaurants also have to be booked as soon as possible as the ADR's are a MUST for that week.

Having said all that, we'd love to go at that time of the year again.  Even better would be early December (have to wait until the kids don't want to go to do that!).  In early December the decorations and such are there but the crowds aren't.

But Christmas week was wonderful.  We had our Christmas dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern which was just a great extension of the theming and feeling we had all week at VWL.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Hi folks!  Sorry I've been slow to be on the boards these days but that "work thing" has become quite a nasty beast these days.
> 
> WDad...I'll say that BCV is a beautiful resort with a great proximity to EPCOT.  I would say that if a family is going to utilize the fabulous SAB pool, then it is a great DVC resort.  But for us, it just didn't "sing to our soul" as Eliza so eloquently puts it.  We would probably put it last of the four DVC resorts we have stayed at (behind VWL, BWV and OKW).
> 
> But it really is a nice resort.  Here's a little Groupie's report:
> 
> As I posted during our trip, our room was in a fairly lackluster location at BCV.  It was on the 3rd of five floors and had this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned, I did get to meet Art the Greeter, and here's my own picture (don't have to steal Jimmy's anymore!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the parks, there were a couple of things that were hard to get used to.  The first being the EPCOT sign removed from Spaceship Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters had only seen SSE without a sign once in our first trip in 1998.  I told them it looks much better now but they kept complaining that it just looks like a big golf ball now.
> 
> The other thing was the renaming of MGM Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole family just REFUSED to call it Hollywood Studios.  I was pretty proud of them actually.
> 
> EPCOT was running the "Sounds Like Summer" concert series.  Guess who we saw knocked off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, a great trip.  DW and I had a wonderful 20th anniversary dinner at Le Cellier and they comped us a couple glasses of champagne with strawberries.   DW likes the movie "Pretty Woman" so she thought that was very cool.
> 
> We would be happy if "stuck" at BCV again for some reason.  The rooms were nice, the CM's were great, it has the best self-parking of any of the DVC "hotel style" villas, Beaches & Cream got a lot of our business   , and all in all it is a lovely place.



Can't believe how slow I am!!!!!!  I never even noticed that with SSE!!!!!  I just had to look back at my pictures to see if it was that way when we went.  When did they do that?


----------



## pixiechick

Hello all!

Granny: I own at BCV and feel the way you do.  We prefer other resorts.  We've decided to spend at least one trip there each year for a few years to solidify our feelings(for the 1st couple of years, we rarely stayed there.)

We like the resort, and given the resale market, appreciate owning there, but we don't "feel" it.

BWV, VWL, and OKW are still the favorites.  We want to like SSR, but have a hard time booking a stay there.


----------



## Granny

pixiechick said:


> Granny: I own at BCV and feel the way you do.  We prefer other resorts.  We've decided to spend at least one trip there each year for a few years to solidify our feelings(for the 1st couple of years, we rarely stayed there.)
> 
> We like the resort, and given the resale market, appreciate owning there, but we don't "feel" it.
> 
> BWV, VWL, and OKW are still the favorites.  We want to like SSR, but have a hard time booking a stay there.



Thanks for understanding that I am in no way bashing BCV.  It really is a great resort and I have to say again that the CM's were wonderful!  



			
				Disney loving Iowan said:
			
		

> Can't believe how slow I am!!!!!! I never even noticed that with SSE!!!!! I just had to look back at my pictures to see if it was that way when we went. When did they do that?


They pulled it down in the Fall of last year I believe.  

I should add that this was our first trip since they refurbished SSE and Haunted Mansion.  We all agreed that both attractions have been upgraded by the refurbishments.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I enjoyed seeing the pictures and reading your report, Granny!  It was nice that you had a great Anniversary dinner with something special!

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *We are biased here*, but even the general DVC population agrees that WL/VWL is the best decorated, most "Chrismassy" resort of all.
> 
> The resort itself is 100% full capacity...those days book up within minutes of MS opening up each day exactly 11 months in advance.  Not sure how the new reservation system and subsequent gaming of that system will affect our ability to book even exactly at the 11 month window.
> 
> The restaurants also have to be booked as soon as possible as the ADR's are a MUST for that week.
> 
> Having said all that, we'd love to go at that time of the year again.  Even better would be early December (have to wait until the kids don't want to go to do that!).  In early December the decorations and such are there but the crowds aren't.




Welcome Back Granny,
We're not biased, we're just really smart cookies on this board.  

The old guy & I have been drolling over Christmas photos at the lodge for the last 2 years, but we also have school schedules to worry about and now that they are approaching college age, it's finally looking like we would have the time to sneak down.  Unfortunately there also seems to be the high probability that I'll be eating ramein noodles and broth for 4 years straight to pay for said education  .  I'm looking at the bright side, ADR's won't be an issue for me. 

Happy Belated anniversary!!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the kind wishes.   

One of my daughters is entering second year of college.  The other one is entering high school senior year so college is looming big time for her.  We talked about a Christmas trip for 2009 but the younger one is balking at that.  It will be her first Christmas break at college and she doesn't want to spend it on the road.  I think she is anticipating wanting to get together with all her friends during that break (wow, looking forward to gatherings 16 months in advance at the age of 17!  ).

So I might be at the supermarket behind you with my own load of ramen noodles and fish sticks.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I was counting the days til VWL trip,  115.  Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> We are going to Boston this Sat.  Never been before, so really looking forward to it.  Staying with some friends from the Dis.  Then off to Gettysburg for a couple days.



Wow, staying with Dis friends.  How cool is that??  I love the aquarium and the museum of science and the food!  My old stomping grounds (well a little south of there!).  Have fun!


kerickson said:


> Just switched 5 nights of my 8 night Jan trip to VWL 1BR (and I'm waitlisted for 1 additional nt-1st 3 nts (hopefully 2) we are staying at our home resort SSR in a Studio).  We will be celebrating my DD 5th b-day, and plan to spend lots of time at MK.  Very excited that I was able to switch 5mo out!
> 
> Are there any preferred areas to ask for in our ressie or when we check in?  It will be my DH, DD (5) and DS(2.5) and me.  I was thinking about asking to be close to the main Lodge so we don't have to walk too far to get to the restaurants and the boat launch, but wanted to see what the options are and what you Groupies recommend?!
> 
> Also, about how much time should we plan to get to Chef Mickey's in the morning?  We have an 8am reservation one of the days...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Congrats on the VWL snag!  I don't get into recommending rooms, but when you check in you might want to mention your desire to be located close to the main lodge.  I hope you have a great time! 

Great pictures Granny.  And your statement about the parking at BCV is so correct.  I wish all the DVC parking was like BCV, piece of cake!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> It is high points but really a great time and the atmosphere just screams "Merry Christmas"!
> 
> 
> 
> We are biased here, but even the general DVC population agrees that WL/VWL is the best decorated, most "Chrismassy" resort of all.
> 
> The resort itself is 100% full capacity...those days book up within minutes of MS opening up each day exactly 11 months in advance.  Not sure how the new reservation system and subsequent gaming of that system will affect our ability to book even exactly at the 11 month window.
> 
> The restaurants also have to be booked as soon as possible as the ADR's are a MUST for that week.
> 
> Having said all that, we'd love to go at that time of the year again.  Even better would be early December (have to wait until the kids don't want to go to do that!).  In early December the decorations and such are there but the crowds aren't.
> 
> But Christmas week was wonderful.  We had our Christmas dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern which was just a great extension of the theming and feeling we had all week at VWL.




Somehow missed your post last night Granny.  Thanks for the input.  In the past we have gone in early Dec. I believe 4 times and love going that time of year.  We never stayed at the Lodge then though.  When we were down in Dec. 06 we stayed at OKW and BWV.  Loved both places but they didn't feel like Christmas.  We will have to give everything some serious consideration.  

Our neighbors had a yard sale today and had lodgelike lamps for sale.  A table lamp and floor lamp with a bear and moose on the shade.  The kind that you see when it's lit.  I got both for $20!  I've been looking for some like this that I could afford for awhile.


----------



## wildernessDad

Very nice pics, Granny!  Glad you had a great time and happy anniversary!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Somehow missed your post last night Granny.  Thanks for the input.  In the past we have gone in early Dec. I believe 4 times and love going that time of year.  We never stayed at the Lodge then though.  When we were down in Dec. 06 we stayed at OKW and BWV.  Loved both places but they didn't feel like Christmas.  We will have to give everything some serious consideration.
> 
> Our neighbors had a yard sale today and had lodgelike lamps for sale.  A table lamp and floor lamp with a bear and moose on the shade.  The kind that you see when it's lit.  I got both for $20!  I've been looking for some like this that I could afford for awhile.



Congrats on your great score! 

Deb


----------



## Nicsmom

Fellow groupies, I'm looking for some feedback as we're leaving Tuesday.   I realize we're pretty late in requesting a room but we'll try.

This will be our first studio stay ever.  Looking at the map, I'm thinking of the 5th floor which gives me 2 rooms, 5526 or 5521. Any experiences with these?

The second floor has quite a bit more choices but we're interested in #2531 or anything else near the elevator.

Is there much of a difference between the dedicated/lockoff rooms?  

Any and all feedback will be cheerfully accepted.


----------



## Muushka

Sorry Nicsmom, I don't do room requests, but I just wanted to wish you a magical time at our Beloved Lodge.


----------



## Nicsmom

Thanks Muushka. We're very excited to be going home again.


----------



## Dodie

Thanks so much for your trip report, Granny.  Although my heart is with VWL, I love hearing about stays at the other resorts and look forward to the time when we too branch out a little bit and try some new places!

Thanks also to all of you who expressed appreciation for my Alaska photos.  It's just such a beautiful place!


----------



## Muushka

Nicsmom said:


> Thanks Muushka. We're very excited to be going home again.



By the way, I notice that your siggy is Moose free.  Looks mighty lonely!  He would look great on you!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Nicsmom said:


> Fellow groupies, I'm looking for some feedback as we're leaving Tuesday.   I realize we're pretty late in requesting a room but we'll try.
> 
> This will be our first studio stay ever.  Looking at the map, I'm thinking of the 5th floor which gives me 2 rooms, 5526 or 5521. Any experiences with these?
> 
> The second floor has quite a bit more choices but we're interested in #2531 or anything else near the elevator.
> 
> Is there much of a difference between the dedicated/lockoff rooms?
> 
> Any and all feedback will be cheerfully accepted.



Darn I can't remember our room number from when we were there.  It was on the 5th floor but I know it wasn't either of the ones you mentioned.  We were waaaaaaay at the end of the hall.  Nice room but long walk!  Sorry I can't help but I hope you have a great trip!  Please give us a report when you get home and pictures too!!!


----------



## Nicsmom

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Darn I can't remember our room number from when we were there.  It was on the 5th floor but I know it wasn't either of the ones you mentioned.  We were waaaaaaay at the end of the hall.  Nice room but long walk!  Sorry I can't help but I hope you have a great trip!  Please give us a report when you get home and pictures too!!!



The map I'm looking at only shows 2 studios (Lockoff), on the 5th floor near the Atrium?  Dedicated 2 bedrooms only down the long hall.  The second floor does have 4 Studios(Dedicated) at the end of the long hall near the dumpster area...

I ended up calling today and requested the 5th floor and as a second choice, the 2nd floor near the elevators.  We'll see what happens, hopefully we don't get the dumpster area.

I'll be sure to report back on how we made out.


----------



## Nicsmom

Muushka said:


> By the way, I notice that your siggy is Moose free.  Looks mighty lonely!  He would look great on you!!



I have one.  You should be able to see it under the VWL banner?

I'm not sure why you can't?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Nicsmom said:


> The map I'm looking at only shows 2 studios (Lockoff), on the 5th floor near the Atrium?  Dedicated 2 bedrooms only down the long hall.  The second floor does have 4 Studios(Dedicated) at the end of the long hall near the dumpster area...
> 
> I ended up calling today and requested the 5th floor and as a second choice, the 2nd floor near the elevators.  We'll see what happens, hopefully we don't get the dumpster area.
> 
> I'll be sure to report back on how we made out.



Hmm, I'm going to go look in my paperwork now and see if I can't find my room number.  Maybe I am remembering wrong.  Could be that I requested 
5th floor but got another floor and my mind is stuck on the 5th floor.  Totally possible with my brain!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Yup Nicsmom that's what I did!!!  Our room was actually 4561.  I think I was also confusing the fact that we stayed on the 5th floor at BCV on the same trip.


----------



## Muushka

Nicsmom said:


> I have one.  You should be able to see it under the VWL banner?
> 
> I'm not sure why you can't?



I had the same problem!  I could see my cruises when I posted, but then if I looked back, I could not see the second one.  

Can anyone else see Nicsmom beloved Moose?  I can't


----------



## Nicsmom

Muushka said:


> I had the same problem!  I could see my cruises when I posted, but then if I looked back, I could not see the second one.
> 
> Can anyone else see Nicsmom beloved Moose?  I can't



Can you see your second one now?  I can see both.  How were you able to fix it?


----------



## Muushka

all I can see in your sig is the VWL logo (sans Moose) and the 3 days until vacation logo.  Do you have a moose?


----------



## disneymamaof2

Muushka said:


> all I can see in your sig is the VWL logo (sans Moose) and the 3 days until vacation logo.  Do you have a moose?





I can see Nicsmom's moose and lodge logo, but can't see 3 days until logo, funny. I can see both of Musshkas cruise logos.
No I do not have even 1 siggy. Will have to get the moose.


----------



## Muushka

disneymamaof2 said:


> I can see Nicsmom's moose and lodge logo, but can't see 3 days until logo, funny. I can see both of Musshkas cruise logos.
> No I do not have even 1 siggy. Will have to get the moose.



You can see my moose, right????  He is THE most important!

Yes, you need a Moosie!!!  Grab one!!


----------



## Nicsmom

Muushka said:


> all I can see in your sig is the VWL logo (sans Moose) and the 3 days until vacation logo.  Do you have a moose?



I DO have a moose.  Weird how we each see different things....


----------



## pixiechick

Could someone help me out?

I want to get from the lodge to the Polynesian at approx. 7:30 am.  What's the best way to do this?

As always, THANK YOU!!!

We'll be there this coming Friday!


----------



## Muushka

Nicsmom said:


> I DO have a moose.  Weird how we each see different things....



Well, I'll bet he looks great on you! 

(yeah, it is weird)

Pixiechick, that is waaaay earlier than this Groupie got up!
Hopefully another will be along soon to help.

Have a great time!   Say Hi to Stan for us


----------



## Mr Man

Hello all,

We just got back from our stay at VWL.  Had a fantastic time.

We really really (fer real) liked the lobby at VWL.  It was soooo relaxing in there (or would have been if DS2 didn't run around yelling "OOOOOooooooo" at all the paintings and models of trains in there).  Apologies to anyone who was trying to read and soak in the ambience while we were around.  Seriously, I just wanted to play some checkers with DS7..........

We also liked the layout of the suites themselves.  They were similar to SSR except the floorplan was inverted.  For whatever reason, it seemed to make for more room for us......cant explain it....but we enjoyed it immensely.  Theming in the villa was very "comfy".  Loved it.

We loved the boat to MK every morning.  The kids especially.  What a great way to start the day.

Now for the not so good.  I think the front desk had it in for us because they surrounded our suite with honeymooners...... from every place you can imagine.....and they were all "eager" newlyweds and the walls.....well, the walls were NOT soundproof!  We just left the TV's on and didn't hear much (except for the headboard hitting our wall repeatedly type stuff doncha know) We told the boys they were "wrestling" next door.   

All in all, it was a great trip and we definitely keep VWL in mind for future trips but our next trip will be to BWV (gotta try them all).   

Regards,


----------



## Muushka

Mr. Man!  Welcome back!  We have missed you on the _other _thread. 

Wow!  I would have loved to hear your family in the lobby.  Many times we just sit there and listen to the ooooohs and ahhhhhhhs and the jaws hitting the floor.

And your neighbors!!   Interesting..... 

So glad you enjoyed our beloved Lodge.


----------



## eliza61

Mr Man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We just got back from our stay at VWL.  Had a fantastic time.
> 
> We really really (fer real) liked the lobby at VWL.  It was soooo relaxing in there (or would have been if DS2 didn't run around yelling "OOOOOooooooo" at all the paintings and models of trains in there).  Apologies to anyone who was trying to read and soak in the ambience while we were around.  Seriously, I just wanted to play some checkers with DS7..........
> 
> 
> *We loved the boat to MK every morning.  The kids especially.  What a great way to start the day.*
> Now for the not so good.  I think the front desk had it in for us because they surrounded our suite with honeymooners...... from every place you can imagine.....and they were all "eager" newlyweds and the walls.....well, the walls were NOT soundproof!  We just left the TV's on and didn't hear much *(except for the headboard hitting our wall repeatedly type stuff doncha know) *We told the boys they were "wrestling" next door.
> 
> 
> Regards,




Glad you enjoyed your trip, Mr. Man.  The boat ride is one of my favorite things to do when I'm at the Lodge.  It moves me each and every visit especially when I come around the bend and get my first look at the GF.

Good answer on the honeymooners.


----------



## blossomz

Good Morning Groupies!   I've been away from the boards a bit with family and entertaining them!  Been a busy couple of days.  Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday!  Welcome Back Granny..thanks for your report.  I agree with you 100%..I feel exactly the same about BCV and I ended up buying my first points there because that was the only one selling at the time!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Mr Man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We just got back from our stay at VWL.  Had a fantastic time.
> 
> We really really (fer real) liked the lobby at VWL.  It was soooo relaxing in there (or would have been if DS2 didn't run around yelling "OOOOOooooooo" at all the paintings and models of trains in there).  Apologies to anyone who was trying to read and soak in the ambience while we were around.  Seriously, I just wanted to play some checkers with DS7..........
> 
> We also liked the layout of the suites themselves.  They were similar to SSR except the floorplan was inverted.  For whatever reason, it seemed to make for more room for us......cant explain it....but we enjoyed it immensely.  Theming in the villa was very "comfy".  Loved it.
> 
> We loved the boat to MK every morning.  The kids especially.  What a great way to start the day.
> 
> Now for the not so good.  I think the front desk had it in for us because they surrounded our suite with honeymooners...... from every place you can imagine.....and they were all "eager" newlyweds and the walls.....well, the walls were NOT soundproof!  We just left the TV's on and didn't hear much (except for the headboard hitting our wall repeatedly type stuff doncha know) We told the boys they were "wrestling" next door.
> 
> All in all, it was a great trip and we definitely keep VWL in mind for future trips but our next trip will be to BWV (gotta try them all).
> 
> Regards,



Welcome Mr. Man!
I do hear that SSR has very soundproof rooms.  Maybe all the honeymooners should book there! 
Glad you enjoyed the lodge sans the nighttime activity. 

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Glad you enjoyed the lodge overall Mr Man. Funny though, I don't remember hearing any wall noise from our neighbours on our Disneymoon!!


----------



## disneymamaof2

Muushka said:


> You can see my moose, right????  He is THE most important!
> 
> Yes, you need a Moosie!!!  Grab one!!




Yes, I can see your moose!!


----------



## pixiechick

pixiechick said:


> Could someone help me out?
> 
> I want to get from the lodge to the Polynesian at approx. 7:30 am.  What's the best way to do this?
> 
> As always, THANK YOU!!!
> 
> We'll be there this coming Friday!





Muushka said:


> Pixiechick, that is waaaay earlier than this Groupie got up!
> Hopefully another will be along soon to help.
> 
> Have a great time!   Say Hi to Stan for us



Anyone have a thought?? please!!??...


----------



## loribell

Pixiechick this info comes from the Wilderness Lodge thread on the resorts board:

As many know there are two separate boat routes that serve Wilderness Lodge:

The Blue Flag Resort Boats Run continuously between the three resorts (Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary Resort and Ft. Wilderness Campground) there are at lest two of these smaller boats that run clockwise around Bay Lake. Always check with the boat Capitan as to which resort the boat will be headed for next, this will save you some time by not riding to say Ft. Wilderness if you want the Contemporary. The operating hours are 6:45am-11:30pm

The smaller Blue Flag Motor Launches Resort Boats holds appx 30 guest are open to the elements and require a guest to transfer from wheelchairs to the boat with a step down. (strollers also need to be folded) 

If the above is correct I would say the boat to Contemporary then hop on the monorail. I have never done it though so I can't say for sure.


----------



## blossomz

pixiechick..yes..that is correct.  Boat to the Contemporary and then monorail to Polynesian.  Ask to make sure what time the boats start running though.  You can also take a bus to the MK and board the monorail or resort bus there.  I always give myself an hour just in case.  Hope this helps..


----------



## pixiechick

Muushka said:


> Pixiechick, that is waaaay earlier than this Groupie got up!
> Hopefully another will be along soon to help.
> 
> Have a great time!   Say Hi to Stan for us





loribell said:


> Pixiechick this info comes from the Wilderness Lodge thread on the resorts board:
> 
> As many know there are two separate boat routes that serve Wilderness Lodge:
> 
> The Blue Flag Resort Boats Run continuously between the three resorts (Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary Resort and Ft. Wilderness Campground) there are at lest two of these smaller boats that run clockwise around Bay Lake. Always check with the boat Capitan as to which resort the boat will be headed for next, this will save you some time by not riding to say Ft. Wilderness if you want the Contemporary. The operating hours are 6:45am-11:30pm





blossomz said:


> pixiechick..yes..that is correct.  Boat to the Contemporary and then monorail to Polynesian.  Ask to make sure what time the boats start running though.  You can also take a bus to the MK and board the monorail or resort bus there.  I always give myself an hour just in case.  Hope this helps..



Thank you all! I'll double check with the front desk for the boat start time, but this will help with planning.
Thanks!


----------



## blossomz

That's what groupies are for!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all....just checking in.  I'm WAAAY behind on posts since on vacation here in WDW !

I'm typing from the AKV and internet is sketchy.  I keep getting signed off the wdw home page and having to log back in ????   This is my second attempt to touch base on one of my favorite threads.   

We are in a one bedroom villa facing the Zebra Trail savannah (room 5524)and loving it !  We've seen dozens of animals for the past several hours.   We were witness to a mom giraffe nursing a baby right in front of our balcony.   Saw two impalas locking horns in a playful way......gazelles skipping around.....very cool stuff.  My one dd (15 yo) was on the balcony for about 2 hours straight !   She loves this resort.   

The villa is beautiful....we are, on the down side, all the way at the end of the hall...very far from the elevators.  Reminds me of our stay at the BWV several years ago.   L-O-N-G hallways......but the themeing is cool.   

I'm going to end now because I have a feel I'll lose connection soon again.   Just wanted to say "hi" to my Groupies !   Tuesday on, we'll be at Vero Beach moving my other dd into college.  Gonna be tough leaving her here in FL on Aug 19.  See ya all !*


----------



## Granny

Maria...sounds like your trip is off to a great start!  Hope it continues to be a wonderful time for you and your group. 

Pixiechick...I'd definitely check with Guest Services on the times.  Schedules have a way of fluctuating and you'll want to be sure about something so early in the morning.  Good luck! 

Mr. Man...glad you had a wonderful time with your recent visit.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Maria, I hope you continue to have the great experiences!!!

Just found out that the SSR portion of our Sept. stay was moved to VWL!!!  One very happy VWL groupie here!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Granny and bobbiwoz.....welcome back to you Granny.  

Also welcome back to Mr Man---I agree about trying all the DVC's.   When the bellhop brought our luggage up to our room, he asked if we had stayed at all the DVC resorts.  We still have to try BCV and SSR one day.  Oh and HH one day too I hope  

I must admit, it is very cool to wake up to animals outside your balcony  *


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Just found out that the SSR portion of our Sept. stay was moved to VWL!!!  One very happy VWL groupie here!



Bobbi...thanks for reminding me.  My guess is that the Groupies Vacation List on page one of this thread is out of date.  In fact, I don't even see your September dates listed! 

*This is an open invitation to all groupies to check the information to make sure your vacation plans are up to date on the Groupie WDW Vacation list.  *

After all, we have to know who to bug....er, cheer for....about pictures and trip reports!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Bobbi...thanks for reminding me.  My guess is that the Groupies Vacation List on page one of this thread is out of date.  In fact, I don't even see your September dates listed!
> 
> *This is an open invitation to all groupies to check the information to make sure your vacation plans are up to date on the Groupie WDW Vacation list.  *
> 
> After all, we have to know who to bug....er, cheer for....about pictures and trip reports!



That's because DH and I weren't going!  Just a quick Sept 12 to 15th trip.  I'll be in Orlando with a DGFs for the rest of the week! DH has no vacation time, he's only staying for the weekend!!!

Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi all....just checking in.  I'm WAAAY behind on posts since on vacation here in WDW !
> 
> I'm typing from the AKV and internet is sketchy.  I keep getting signed off the wdw home page and having to log back in ????   This is my second attempt to touch base on one of my favorite threads.
> 
> We are in a one bedroom villa facing the Zebra Trail savannah (room 5524)and loving it !  We've seen dozens of animals for the past several hours.   We were witness to a mom giraffe nursing a baby right in front of our balcony.   Saw two impalas locking horns in a playful way......gazelles skipping around.....very cool stuff.  My one dd (15 yo) was on the balcony for about 2 hours straight !   She loves this resort.
> 
> The villa is beautiful....we are, on the down side, all the way at the end of the hall...very far from the elevators.  Reminds me of our stay at the BWV several years ago.   L-O-N-G hallways......but the themeing is cool.
> 
> I'm going to end now because I have a feel I'll lose connection soon again.   Just wanted to say "hi" to my Groupies !   Tuesday on, we'll be at Vero Beach moving my other dd into college.  Gonna be tough leaving her here in FL on Aug 19.  See ya all !*



Great to hear you are loving the sister resort. Enjoy your time on the coast. Would love to see a picture or 2 



bobbiwoz said:


> Maria, I hope you continue to have the great experiences!!!
> 
> Just found out that the SSR portion of our Sept. stay was moved to VWL!!!  One very happy VWL groupie here!



Awesome news bobbiwoz.



Granny said:


> Bobbi...thanks for reminding me.  My guess is that the Groupies Vacation List on page one of this thread is out of date.  In fact, I don't even see your September dates listed!
> 
> *This is an open invitation to all groupies to check the information to make sure your vacation plans are up to date on the Groupie WDW Vacation list.  *
> 
> After all, we have to know who to bug....er, cheer for....about pictures and trip reports!



Hi Granny. We are staying Jan 23rd and 4th at POP  (saving for a 13 niter next Aug) then moving to VWL on the 25th-30th if you wish to update.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Mr Man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We just got back from our stay at VWL.  Had a fantastic time.
> 
> We really really (fer real) liked the lobby at VWL.  It was soooo relaxing in there (or would have been if DS2 didn't run around yelling "OOOOOooooooo" at all the paintings and models of trains in there).  Apologies to anyone who was trying to read and soak in the ambience while we were around.  Seriously, I just wanted to play some checkers with DS7..........
> 
> We also liked the layout of the suites themselves.  They were similar to SSR except the floorplan was inverted.  For whatever reason, it seemed to make for more room for us......cant explain it....but we enjoyed it immensely.  Theming in the villa was very "comfy".  Loved it.
> 
> We loved the boat to MK every morning.  The kids especially.  What a great way to start the day.
> 
> Now for the not so good.  I think the front desk had it in for us because they surrounded our suite with honeymooners...... from every place you can imagine.....and they were all "eager" newlyweds and the walls.....well, the walls were NOT soundproof!  We just left the TV's on and didn't hear much (except for the headboard hitting our wall repeatedly type stuff doncha know) We told the boys they were "wrestling" next door.
> 
> All in all, it was a great trip and we definitely keep VWL in mind for future trips but our next trip will be to BWV (gotta try them all).
> 
> Regards,



MrMan glad you had such a nice trip and enjoyed our Lodge!!  Will you have any pictures to post?



loribell said:


> Pixiechick this info comes from the Wilderness Lodge thread on the resorts board:
> 
> As many know there are two separate boat routes that serve Wilderness Lodge:
> 
> The Blue Flag Resort Boats Run continuously between the three resorts (Wilderness Lodge, Contemporary Resort and Ft. Wilderness Campground) there are at lest two of these smaller boats that run clockwise around Bay Lake. Always check with the boat Capitan as to which resort the boat will be headed for next, this will save you some time by not riding to say Ft. Wilderness if you want the Contemporary. The operating hours are 6:45am-11:30pm
> 
> The smaller Blue Flag Motor Launches Resort Boats holds appx 30 guest are open to the elements and require a guest to transfer from wheelchairs to the boat with a step down. (strollers also need to be folded)
> 
> If the above is correct I would say the boat to Contemporary then hop on the monorail. I have never done it though so I can't say for sure.



We did this to get to Epcot one morning when we were in a hurry.  We liked going to the CR to take the monorail.  It didn't take us long at all.  We were lucky and had no wait for either the boat or monorail.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi all....just checking in.  I'm WAAAY behind on posts since on vacation here in WDW !
> 
> I'm typing from the AKV and internet is sketchy.  I keep getting signed off the wdw home page and having to log back in ????   This is my second attempt to touch base on one of my favorite threads.
> 
> We are in a one bedroom villa facing the Zebra Trail savannah (room 5524)and loving it !  We've seen dozens of animals for the past several hours.   We were witness to a mom giraffe nursing a baby right in front of our balcony.   Saw two impalas locking horns in a playful way......gazelles skipping around.....very cool stuff.  My one dd (15 yo) was on the balcony for about 2 hours straight !   She loves this resort.
> 
> The villa is beautiful....we are, on the down side, all the way at the end of the hall...very far from the elevators.  Reminds me of our stay at the BWV several years ago.   L-O-N-G hallways......but the themeing is cool.
> 
> I'm going to end now because I have a feel I'll lose connection soon again.   Just wanted to say "hi" to my Groupies !   Tuesday on, we'll be at Vero Beach moving my other dd into college.  Gonna be tough leaving her here in FL on Aug 19.  See ya all !*



Maria that sounds wonderful!  Maybe we will have to try AKV sometime.



bobbiwoz said:


> Maria, I hope you continue to have the great experiences!!!
> 
> Just found out that the SSR portion of our Sept. stay was moved to VWL!!!  One very happy VWL groupie here!



   

Thought you would all enjoy this.


----------



## mickeymorse

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought you would all enjoy this.



*LOVE IT!!!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey where is everybody?  We don't usually go this long without any posts!


----------



## Muushka

Hi DLI, I'm here 

I love your Moose in your sig!  And is that a corgi?? So very cute.  I keep threatening to get a dog.... 

Maria, sounds like a fun time.  I want to do AKV one of these days.  Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi DLI, I'm here
> 
> I love your Moose in your sig!  And is that a corgi?? So very cute.  I keep threatening to get a dog....
> 
> Maria, sounds like a fun time.  I want to do AKV one of these days.  Can't wait to hear more.



Hi Muushka!  Yup that is my corgi.  I should put my other dogs pic up too.  We love dogs which is why we once stayed at ASMO in the 101 Dalmations section.


----------



## Muushka

Awww.  So sweet.  What is your dog's name?


----------



## Dodie

I LOVE Corgis! Is it a Pembroke or a Cardigan?  Looks like a Pembroke. We have German Shepherds, but I always tell DH that we're going to downsize someday to a Corgi! I've heard that they are big dogs in little dog bodies.


----------



## Muushka

> I've heard that they are big dogs in little dog bodies.


My kind of dog!!!


----------



## LVSWL

I like that dog's ears!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back DLI!

Maria-
When we stayed at AKV we were at the very end of a long hall..try going down a different elevator and see where you end up!  We found all kinds of short cuts!

I agree...the animals are fantastic there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!!

That would be Misa and she is a Pembroke.  Thanks!  She is my baby.  Check out Kat4Disney's avatar.  She had a corgi too!

My DD and I saw a horrible sight this morning!  We were in an antique shop and they had a mounted moose head!     Oh the horror!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi, fellow groupies.  Thought you'd like to see the dinnerware set on sale.  See the link below.

http://www.travelyellowstone.com/shop/16-pc-dinnerware-set-0s-22c-198i.html


----------



## blossomz

Is that perfect or what?!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That would be Misa and she is a Pembroke.  Thanks!  She is my baby.  Check out Kat4Disney's avatar.  She had a corgi too!




LOL!  I was checking out the groupie posts and was going to say that it's great to see a pic of your corgi!!!!  Considering that my youngest (the one in the pic) is 40 pounds I can't exactly say they're big dogs in "little" dog bodies.     My vet is very happy with his weight - he's just like a mac truck!  But I don't have to worry about what I place on a counter top.    I'm in MN right now and missing my boys a lot.   

You're Pemmie girl is beautiful Disney loving Iowan!


----------



## 50 years Too!

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, fellow groupies.  Thought you'd like to see the dinnerware set on sale.  See the link below.
> 
> http://www.travelyellowstone.com/shop/16-pc-dinnerware-set-0s-22c-198i.html



I see this dinnerware in a lot of the groupies' futures!
Thanks for sharing.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> DODIE!!!!
> 
> That would be Misa and she is a Pembroke.  Thanks!  She is my baby.  Check out Kat4Disney's avatar.  She had a corgi too!
> 
> My DD and I saw a horrible sight this morning!  We were in an antique shop and they had a mounted moose head!     Oh the horror!



Hoping it was a moose pet that lived a full life and his owner couldn't part with his beloved moosie?   

Deb


----------



## pixiechick

In a couple of hours, I'll be doing my 24 hour checkin with Southwest.   

Today is all about laundry.  
Well, maybe laundry isn't that exciting but still.  

In 24 hours, I'll be pulling out of my driveway and heading to the airport!


----------



## Dodie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Considering that my youngest (the one in the pic) is 40 pounds I can't exactly say they're big dogs in "little" dog bodies/



Since our 6-year-old German Shepherd weighs about 90 pounds and our 7-month-old already weighs 60 pounds - I'd say you have a little dog and Corgis would be "downsizing" for us! It's all relative.  

Are yours Pembrokes or Cardigans?

Oh - and to keep this on topic - I'll add that *DH and I only have 27 days until our first visit to VWL as owners!!!!!* (Not our first visit to WL or VWL.)


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dodie said:


> Since our 6-year-old German Shepherd weighs about 90 pounds and our 7-month-old already weighs 60 pounds - I'd say you have a little dog and Corgis would be "downsizing" for us! It's all relative.
> 
> Are yours Pembrokes or Cardigans?
> 
> Oh - and to keep this on topic - I'll add that *DH and I only have 27 days until our first visit to VWL as owners!!!!!* (Not our first visit to WL or VWL.)



It is all relative isn't it!  I have to compare back to my 15 lb basenji who never did want to be the lap dog that my blue boy thinks he is.     Both our boys are Cardigans.  My brother always had Germand Shepherds - such great dogs.

And I see we just went under 4 months for our next trip to WDW!   It's not a stay at VWL but I'll be heading over there to see the Xmas magic and to check on our new "home"!     I _wish_ we were going in 27 days - lucky you!!!!!

And I just saw pixiechick's post - even better!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

pixiechick said:


> In a couple of hours, I'll be doing my 24 hour checkin with Southwest.
> 
> Today is all about laundry.
> Well, maybe laundry isn't that exciting but still.
> 
> In 24 hours, I'll be pulling out of my driveway and heading to the airport!



   24 hours!!   

Lucky you!  Good luck with the laundry, it's for a good cause! 

*DODIE!!!*
I am excited for you, first trip home to VWL  .


----------



## 50 years Too!

pixiechick said:


> In a couple of hours, I'll be doing my 24 hour checkin with Southwest.
> 
> Today is all about laundry.
> Well, maybe laundry isn't that exciting but still.
> 
> In 24 hours, I'll be pulling out of my driveway and heading to the airport!



Lucky you pixiechick!  Well, about the trip, not the laundry...
Have a great trip.  And remember, we all like to live vicariously through other's reports!

Deb


----------



## bgraham34

pixiechick said:


> In a couple of hours, I'll be doing my 24 hour checkin with Southwest.
> 
> Today is all about laundry.
> Well, maybe laundry isn't that exciting but still.
> 
> In 24 hours, I'll be pulling out of my driveway and heading to the airport!



Lucky you. I have 28 days to go and I can't wait. Have a Blast.


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> Lucky you. I have 28 days to go and I can't wait. Have a Blast.



I was just scouting the first page to see who all was heading home.  You can have Granny add your name if you want to have people (like me ) drool while seeing the lucky critters heading home. 

28 days!!!Whoo hoo!!

We actually have about 35, but we won't be at VWL.


----------



## pixiechick

I scored a silver medal in the Southwest online checkin event!  Someone beat me for the gold though and managed to snag #16 and 17 in the A boarding group.  It's always fun to see how good we can get.  I'm weird! 

The laundry is progressing nicely.  Of course, DH just called and said he'll probably be late because of work drama.  Nothing new there!

We haven't decided whether we're taking the laptop or not,  if we do, I'll give you an update.

Thanks for the warm vacation wishes!!


----------



## bgraham34

Muushka said:


> I was just scouting the first page to see who all was heading home.  You can have Granny add your name if you want to have people (like me ) drool while seeing the lucky critters heading home.
> 
> 28 days!!!Whoo hoo!!
> 
> We actually have about 35, but we won't be at VWL.



How do I do that. Ugh I can't wait. I need some fun and sun and a whole lot of Dole Whips.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Hi, fellow groupies.  Thought you'd like to see the dinnerware set on sale.  See the link below.
> 
> http://www.travelyellowstone.com/shop/16-pc-dinnerware-set-0s-22c-198i.html



Those are so cool!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> LOL!  I was checking out the groupie posts and was going to say that it's great to see a pic of your corgi!!!!  Considering that my youngest (the one in the pic) is 40 pounds I can't exactly say they're big dogs in "little" dog bodies.     My vet is very happy with his weight - he's just like a mac truck!  But I don't have to worry about what I place on a counter top.    I'm in MN right now and missing my boys a lot.
> 
> You're Pemmie girl is beautiful Disney loving Iowan!



Thanks!  Too bad we can't get them together for a playdate!  I knew Cardigans were bigger.  Mine weighs about 20 pounds and should at most weigh 25.



50 years Too! said:


> Hoping it was a moose pet that lived a full life and his owner couldn't part with his beloved moosie?
> 
> 
> Deb



I will try to keep telling myself that!!  



pixiechick said:


> In a couple of hours, I'll be doing my 24 hour checkin with Southwest.
> 
> Today is all about laundry.
> Well, maybe laundry isn't that exciting but still.
> 
> In 24 hours, I'll be pulling out of my driveway and heading to the airport!



I think doing Disney trip laundry is exciting!  It's the only time I don't mind all that much doing it!  Hope you have a great trip!!!  I am so jealous!



Dodie said:


> Since our 6-year-old German Shepherd weighs about 90 pounds and our 7-month-old already weighs 60 pounds - I'd say you have a little dog and Corgis would be "downsizing" for us! It's all relative.
> 
> Are yours Pembrokes or Cardigans?
> 
> Oh - and to keep this on topic - I'll add that *DH and I only have 27 days until our first visit to VWL as owners!!!!!* (Not our first visit to WL or VWL.)



DODIE!!  
How exciting!!!!  Enjoy having your trip to look forward to for the next 27 days!  It goes way too fast!  I really enjoyed when we first were welcomed home as owners.  It meant so much more than when we heard it when renting someone else's points!
Didn't know if you were just asking Kat4Disney about hers but mine is a Pembroke.
You know I was just looking at my pups picture sandwiched between the mooses and she fits right in with her antler ears!


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> How do I do that. Ugh I can't wait. I need some fun and sun and a whole lot of Dole Whips.



I think we could start a new shout.  How about:

*GRANNY!!!*

That should get his attention.  Post on this thread and just let him know your dates! 

PS Enjoy the Dole Whip (we love those things too!)


----------



## blossomz

Pixiechick..when I do laundry to leave for a trip..that is the BEST type of laundry!  Have a great trip!  Wish I was going with you!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I think we could start a new shout.  How about:
> 
> *GRANNY!!!*
> 
> That should get his attention.  Post on this thread and just let him know your dates!
> 
> PS Enjoy the Dole Whip (we love those things too!)



Oh man, Barb....nearly busted my ear drums!!  

No need to shout bgraham34...just let us know the dates of your stay and where you'll be staying.  

Anyone think Maria is bored of WDW by now?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey fellow groupies this is off topic but I could really use your good thoughts and prayers right now.  I had told you all in a previous post about our dog Montana having cancer.  Well it has gotten to the point where we need to end his suffering.  His nasal tumor has gotten into his tear ducts and is really affecting his eye.  It drains terribly and the vet thinks it is painful.  So we need to do what we have been dreading.  We know it has to be done but this is awful.  He is 9 years old but were hoping to have him alot longer.  We are going to take him to the vet to have it done on Saturday.  Boy I sure do love having dogs but hate this part of it.  He has been a good dog and we sure will miss him.  Here are some pictures of him before the tumor started to show and he still looked beautiful.  I sure am going to miss his soulful eyes.


----------



## pixiechick

DLI: That is one beautiful dog.  I remember being where you are many years ago.  I can almost remember the pain, thankfully, it does dull with time. It wasn't an easy decision, but it was the right one.  I wish you lots of strength, and will keep you and Montana in my thoughts.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

pixiechick said:


> DLI: That is one beautiful dog.  I remember being where you are many years ago.  I can almost remember the pain, thankfully, it does dull with time. It wasn't an easy decision, but it was the right one.  I wish you lots of strength, and will keep you and Montana in my thoughts.



Thank you Pixiechick, I sure appreciate it.


----------



## Muushka

Oh my, Montana is a beautiful dog.  That bottom picture is just breathtaking.  And I see you added her to your signature!  She looks like she is a wonderful dog.

Saturday will be a difficult day.  To say the least.  I will be thinking about you, and Misa and most of all, Montana.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


>




     I'll be thinking of you and your family and the lovely Montana.


----------



## Muushka

Oops, just noticed it is not the same picture, but a great one too.


----------



## bgraham34

OK Granny

Sept 12th through the 17th in a studio at VWL.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Here are some pics that I thought you guys may enjoy. I took a ton, so I'm sure you'll get your fix!  

BTW, to my surprise, VWL is one of my favorites! I usually don't care for the "hotel" style resorts, but WOW. What an absolutely AMAZING resort. I now understand why you guys love it as much as you do!

We just got back today, and we're already trying to figure out when we can go back again. Thought you guys would enjoy this story...

DH:  Do you like Disney more than the beach.
Me:  In some ways, yes. Why?
DH:  Well, I think I've turned a corner. This is the first time that I can honestly say that I think I enjoy Disney more than I enjoy the beach.
Me:  Absolutely. There's so many things we know we like to do, and yet so many new things that it doesn't get boring.

What I wanted to say..."See, I told ya so!"    

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn320/simmerb/Wilderness Lodge/


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey fellow groupies this is off topic but I could really use your good thoughts and prayers right now.



Sorry. Just saw this.   

You are absolutely in my thoughts and prayers. We just had our 14 YO Boston Terrier put to sleep on April 2, and I truly feel your pain. I made the decision to go in with her and was so glad I did.

There's nothing I can say, but please know there's someone out there who truly understands!


----------



## Dodie

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey fellow groupies this is off topic but I could really use your good thoughts and prayers right now.



I'll be thinking of you on Saturday. You're right - this is a tough part of being a dog owner.  We went through it twice last year with our older dogs. You just have to think about the positives of the fact that at least this is an option with a beloved pet. You can choose to end the suffering.  It's a brave thing to do and it's the right thing to do.


----------



## blossomz

DLI..know that your groupies will be with you on Saturday.  Montana is beautiful.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!
I've been away from the boards the past week or so. My dad lost his battle with cancer and was laid to rest on Tuesday.  To go back and read the posts has been very therapeutic for me.

Disney Loving Iowan - Our four footed friends leave lasting paw prints on our hearts. I feel your pain. Montana is a beautiful dog.  Good thought and prayers coming your way today...and tomorrow too!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey fellow groupies this is off topic but I could really use your good thoughts and prayers right now.  I had told you all in a previous post about our dog Montana having cancer.  Well it has gotten to the point where we need to end his suffering.  His nasal tumor has gotten into his tear ducts and is really affecting his eye.  It drains terribly and the vet thinks it is painful.  So we need to do what we have been dreading.  We know it has to be done but this is awful.  He is 9 years old but were hoping to have him alot longer.  We are going to take him to the vet to have it done on Saturday.  Boy I sure do love having dogs but hate this part of it.  He has been a good dog and we sure will miss him.  Here are some pictures of him before the tumor started to show and he still looked beautiful.  I sure am going to miss his soulful eyes.



I'm so sorry.   
Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I've been away from the boards the past week or so. My dad lost his battle with cancer and was laid to rest on Tuesday.  To go back and read the posts has been very therapeutic for me.
> 
> Disney Loving Iowan - Our four footed friends leave lasting paw prints on our hearts. I feel your pain. Montana is a beautiful dog.  Good thought and prayers coming your way today...and tomorrow too!



DiznyDi--I'm so sorry for your loss.  My prayers are with you and your family.
            Glad you were able to come to the groupie thread for some comfort.
            Welcome back.
 Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Buckeye Fan said:


> Here are some pics that I thought you guys may enjoy. I took a ton, so I'm sure you'll get your fix!
> 
> BTW, to my surprise, VWL is one of my favorites! I usually don't care for the "hotel" style resorts, but WOW. What an absolutely AMAZING resort. I now understand why you guys love it as much as you do!
> 
> We just got back today, and we're already trying to figure out when we can go back again. Thought you guys would enjoy this story...
> 
> DH:  Do you like Disney more than the beach.
> Me:  In some ways, yes. Why?
> DH:  Well, I think I've turned a corner. This is the first time that I can honestly say that I think I enjoy Disney more than I enjoy the beach.
> Me:  Absolutely. There's so many things we know we like to do, and yet so many new things that it doesn't get boring.
> 
> What I wanted to say..."See, I told ya so!"
> 
> http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn320/simmerb/Wilderness Lodge/


Buckeye Fan:

You are the best!  I'm going to go to your pictures anytime I need a fix.
You really should grab a moosie now!

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi, I too am so sorry for the loss of your dad.  My prayers are with you and your family at this oh so difficult time.  Such sad times for Groupies this week, but we are blessed that we have one another and a great thread to come to for a pick-me-up.  Hugs to DiznyDi  and DLI


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thank you all so much.  The things you have said sure help.  It is a difficult thing to go through and having understanding people you can talk to helps.  I took off of work today to stay with him and I am even more sure that we are making the right decision.  Laying around all day in pain is just not how a dog should live.  Your hugs and prayers sure are appreciated.  Thanks for all your support and the nice compliments on my beautiful boy.






DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I've been away from the boards the past week or so. My dad lost his battle with cancer and was laid to rest on Tuesday.  To go back and read the posts has been very therapeutic for me.
> 
> Disney Loving Iowan - Our four footed friends leave lasting paw prints on our hearts. I feel your pain. Montana is a beautiful dog.  Good thought and prayers coming your way today...and tomorrow too!



DiznyDi I am so sorry about your dad.  I hope that your family is doing okay.  I am glad that coming on here has been able to help you.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Buckeye Fan thanks for the nice pictures!!!  The beach ones sure turned out nice.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey fellow groupies this is off topic but I could really use your good thoughts and prayers right now.  I had told you all in a previous post about our dog Montana having cancer.  Well it has gotten to the point where we need to end his suffering.  His nasal tumor has gotten into his tear ducts and is really affecting his eye.  It drains terribly and the vet thinks it is painful.  So we need to do what we have been dreading.  We know it has to be done but this is awful.  He is 9 years old but were hoping to have him alot longer.  We are going to take him to the vet to have it done on Saturday.  Boy I sure do love having dogs but hate this part of it.  He has been a good dog and we sure will miss him.  Here are some pictures of him before the tumor started to show and he still looked beautiful.  I sure am going to miss his soulful eyes.


Isn't it horrible.  I'll give my dog, Hobbes a doggie bone in Montana's honour



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> I've been away from the boards the past week or so. My dad lost his battle with cancer and was laid to rest on Tuesday.  To go back and read the posts has been very therapeutic for me.
> 
> Disney Loving Iowan - Our four footed friends leave lasting paw prints on our hearts. I feel your pain. Montana is a beautiful dog.  Good thought and prayers coming your way today...and tomorrow too!




So sorry about your Dad, Di.  May you only have good memories to share.

 
Eliza


----------



## mickeymorse

DLI. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family for Montana. My Shih-Tzu is 13 now so I don't know how much longer he has, but I will cherish the time I do have.

Di. My condolences to you and your family on your loss. I'm glad the groupies have helped in the healing process.


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi~

My heartfelt sympathy to you on the loss of your father....I will keep you in my prayers

Disney Loving Iowan....so sorry about Montana, hugs to you and your family too!


----------



## Dodie

DiznyDi -

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Glad going back through this Groupies thread to catch up gave you some comfort and distraction.


----------



## ransom

DisneyDi - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Muushka

DLI, just wanted to let you know that we are thinking about you today. 

DiznyDi,  You are in our thoughts.  I know how hard it is to lose a parent.


----------



## tea pot

Dear Disney Loving Iowan
My heart broke for you and your family. Montana is a beautiful dog. and I'm sure a best friend. Our Golden Pookie had cancer at age 8 and I can really say I know how you feel. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tea pot

Dear DiznyDi
My sympathy to you and your family on the loss of your Dad,
you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznyDi and Disney Loving Iowan.
Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

DizneyDi..so sorry about the loss of your Dad.  I am still grieving the loss of my Dad who died in December. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey groupies.  Well we had quite the difficult morning but the hardest part is over at least and now he is at the rainbow bridge.  Montana had a really nice morning of being spoiled with attention and food.  Fortuatly the procedure itself went well and he went peacefully.  Wow is the house empty now.  Keep expecting to see him.  I really appreciate the support I have gotten from all of you.  It helps sooooo much.  Thank you all so very much.  You are a great group of people.


----------



## Muushka

I am so glad her last day was one that she knew she was loved.  And I love the thought of a Rainbow Bridge.  I look forward to seeing all of my beloved pets there.


----------



## blossomz

My thoughts are with you...DLI


----------



## jimmytammy

DizneyDi and DisneyLovingIowan

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will be praying for you and your family that God will give you comfort and peace in the coming days.


----------



## mickeymorse

Just wanted to send some    to Maria and anyone else at our beloved place that Fay runs out of steam real soon.  

Rob


----------



## Granny

DL Iowan...I hope you find solace in the love and affection you continue to have in your heart for your wonderful companion at this difficult time. 


DisneyDi...my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this tragic time.  My sincere sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## blossomz

mickeymorse said:


> Just wanted to send some    to Maria and anyone else at our beloved place that Fay runs out of steam real soon.
> 
> Rob



Ditto from me..it sounds like it could be a bit nasty there...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

A question for the groupies.......I just saw some great pics of VWL today. Totally changed my expectations of the resort. Are there any bay lake views from any of the rooms at VWL?


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> A question for the groupies.......I just saw some great pics of VWL today. Totally changed my expectations of the resort. Are there any bay lake views from any of the rooms at VWL?



There are no real Bay Lake views at VWL.  There are a few rooms overlooking the quiet pool that have a glimpse of the lake.  Most of the views at VWL are of trees, fittingly enough.  There are a couple of rooms at the very end of the resort overlooking the trash/maintenance area that are not considered very desirable by many.


----------



## eliza61

Some people believe that pets & children can sense when their owners/parents (in my case, very similar) are sad.  Saturday,  my son Sid (aka: Satan's child) saw me chatting here and ask what was wrong.  I told him, I was a little sad for 2 of my groupie friends, which in his psychotic, take over the world brain translated into " do some thing to drive my mom crazy"

So this is for DL Iowian & Disney Di, Hope you guys are feeling better.

Sunday "the old guy" left for a week long business trip in Houston.  Sunday night Sid & Rizzo asked if they could order a movie on pay per view.  Since school is about to start and they won't have many chances to hang out late, I said yes but whatever they ordered, lights out at 12:00 am.

This morning I awaken at 4:30 to let the dog out, go downstairs (in the dark) and promptly step on some thing small & sharp. Natural reaction would cause most people to then "hop" onto the other foot, which I did and immediately step on another sharp, small object.  Well the 3rd time I go sailing across the lineolium tile floor, do some kind of bizarre triple, somersault vault over the kitchen table and end up wedged upside down between the refigerator & the pantry door with the dog looking at me as if to say "why do you think I sleep at the foot of his bed".

Naturally I do what any respectable American would do, I cut on the lights intending to do my country proud and rid it of one known terrorist and what do I find...
The floor at the base of the stairs covered with small red & green houses & hotels strategically placed all over.  You know, the ones from the Monopoly game.
(What, we have no hemp rope suitable for strangulation anywhere in this house)

Upon questioning of Bealzubub, it turns out that the boys rented the movie, "SawII" and he had a nightmare.  Unlike most normal human beings who wake their parents up, Sid decided to enhance our security system with his version of an early warning alarm which might not have been so bad if he had actually woke up while I was doing my triple toe lutz across the kitchen.

So I'm now at work pulling games pieces off of parts of my body that I sure Milton & Bradly had no intention of them ever seeing.

P.S.  Any groupies in the Texas area, please be on the look out for a tall, bald headed, middle age Black guy.  He will most likely be trying to sell his return plane ticket back to philly and trying to sneak *into* Mexico.  Confiscate his passport and send him back East please.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, you out did yourself on this one, as did Sid!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DizneyDi...so sorry about the loss of your father.  Thoughts and prayers go with you.  

I'm just checking in REALLY fast.  I'm rushing off to my dd's school soon.  Right now I'm at Disney's Vero Beach.  Faye is coming and may turn into a cat 1 from what I'm hearing on local Vero and Melbourne TV.   I called dd's school an hour ago, and they hinted that they may be closing the campus tommorrow.   I'm running over there to make sure she has storm provisions should they lose power.  

We are very concerned about flying home tommorrow.  They are suggesting all major FL airports will have delays or cancellations tommorrow.   I picked the worst day to fly home !!!!  

I'll check back with u all when I can......rushing off now.


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Hey everyone im new here. where can i get a moose thing for my signature i love the VWL


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> DizneyDi...so sorry about the loss of your father.  Thoughts and prayers go with you.
> 
> I'm just checking in REALLY fast.  I'm rushing off to my dd's school soon.  Right now I'm at Disney's Vero Beach.  Faye is coming and may turn into a cat 1 from what I'm hearing on local Vero and Melbourne TV.   I called dd's school an hour ago, and they hinted that they may be closing the campus tommorrow.   I'm running over there to make sure she has storm provisions should they lose power.
> 
> We are very concerned about flying home tommorrow.  They are suggesting all major FL airports will have delays or cancellations tommorrow.   I picked the worst day to fly home !!!!
> 
> I'll check back with u all when I can......rushing off now.



Oh Maria.  I hope all is well at your daughter's school.  And I hope you all get out of there quickly and safely. 



WDWJWEB2 said:


> Hey everyone im new here. where can i get a moose thing for my signature i love the VWL



Well hello there .  We love new Groupies.  You are welcome to steal mine (I stole it too!).  
Let me know if you need any help (basically right click and grab properties).

I see this is your first post!!!    Extra special Groupie here all   .

So, grab a Moosie, and a rocking chair and stay with us a while!


----------



## WDWJWEB2

i still cant get it on my signature  can u explain it a little better? thx


----------



## Muushka

I'm sorry, here you go: 

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]  

1. I removed the left bracket  so that you can copy and paste him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
2. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
3. Click on "Edit Avatar"
4. Add the above  stuff by copy and paste(don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.

He is going to look soooooooo good on you!:banana:


----------



## jeanninepl

My DH and I have been discussing buying DVC. We love to stay on the monorail and were considering BLT.  After seeing the possible prices for that resort, we discussed VWL.  

I do have some questions.  Is transportation very easy and reliable as the VWL?  If the MK is our kids favorite park, would you recommend VWL over Beach Club?  Also, as a non-DVC member I have to ask, how difficult is it to trade to another resort at the 7 month window?


----------



## bgraham34

jeanninepl said:


> My DH and I have been discussing buying DVC. We love to stay on the monorail and were considering BLT.  After seeing the possible prices for that resort, we discussed VWL.
> 
> I do have some questions.  Is transportation very easy and reliable as the VWL?  If the MK is our kids favorite park, would you recommend VWL over Beach Club?  Also, as a non-DVC member I have to ask, how difficult is it to trade to another resort at the 7 month window?



I can't comment about Beach Club but I just did a resale of VWL. The boat ride to MK is fairly quick. Sometimes you have to wait a little while for a boat to show up but overall pretty good. It definately will take longer to get to MK vs the BLT because there you can walk to it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jeanninepl said:


> My DH and I have been discussing buying DVC. We love to stay on the monorail and were considering BLT.  After seeing the possible prices for that resort, we discussed VWL.
> 
> I do have some questions.  Is transportation very easy and reliable as the VWL?  If the MK is our kids favorite park, would you recommend VWL over Beach Club?  Also, as a non-DVC member I have to ask, how difficult is it to trade to another resort at the 7 month window?



I've stayed at WL a few times and we just bought VWL a few months ago.  I can comment that we've never had problems with transportation from the resort.  The boats are a great option to get to MK and if you prefer to get there even faster then the bus is a very short ride.  

I haven't stayed at BCV (will be doing that in Dec. which was a reservation I was able to make at 6 months out) but have stayed at the Dolphin which shares transportation with the Epcot resorts.  If MK is your resort of choice it is going to be much easier and faster to get there from VWL - and you have 2 choices rather than just the bus from BCV.  Well.....you could walk thru Epcot and get the monorail to TT and then switch and get the monorail to MK, but that's more of an adventure than transportation!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Morning Groupies  

*Maria* Stay safe!  Hope getting home isn't too much of a hassle.
*Eliza*  You do have a creative, imaginative boy!
And his momma is quite the comedic storyteller!  I think you deserve a pedicure/foot massage for that episode.
*WDWJWEB*, welcome!
*Jeanninepl*, The lodge is great for kids.  Easy access to MK and lots of fun things to do.  The boat ride over to MK is enjoyable, and the bus ride back is fast at MK closing.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

jeanninepl said:


> My DH and I have been discussing buying DVC. We love to stay on the monorail and were considering BLT.  After seeing the possible prices for that resort, we discussed VWL.
> 
> I do have some questions.  Is transportation very easy and reliable as the VWL?  If the MK is our kids favorite park, would you recommend VWL over Beach Club?  Also, as a non-DVC member I have to ask, how difficult is it to trade to another resort at the 7 month window?



Welcome Jeannine,
Here's my ramblings on your questions

I've never had an issue with the transportation at the Lodge. I guess I should add a disclaimer to that.  Very rarely am I in a rush to ever go any where at WDW.  A 20-25 minute wait would not cause me even to blink an eye and if I just missed a bus, just an excuse for me to check out the woods around me that much longer.  I adore the boat to the MK and it's almost another attraction to me.  

I don't own at the WL so whenever I go I have to wait until the 7 month window.  So far, I've gotten every booking that I've tried.  #2 Disclaimer:
I know not to request Christmas time when it positively sells out quickly.
So far I've stayed at BCV's (my home resort) WL, OKW, & the BW and have always seemed to get my pick.  Generally I travel late August (school age kids), Jersey week in November & early May.

Dh & I are in love with the WL.  I often say here that for some reason, it simply speaks to my soul.  It often soothes my spirit and just generally makes me happy.  I know that sounds horrible cliche-ish but it is probably the only hotel that moves me emotionally.  From the music through out the resort,  to the woods setting, to the design & themeing around the resort  it all adds up to make it memorable.

Even with BLT coming on line, I can't imagine my love affair with the lodge ending any time soon.


----------



## Dodie

eliza61 said:


> I've never had an issue with the transportation at the Lodge. I guess I should add a disclaimer to that.  Very rarely am I in a rush to ever go any where at WDW.  A 20-25 minute wait would not cause me even to blink an eye and if I just missed a bus, just an excuse for me to check out the woods around me that much longer.  I adore the boat to the MK and it's almost another attraction to me.
> 
> Dh & I are in love with the WL.  I often say here that for some reason, it simply speaks to my soul.  It often soothes my spirit and just generally makes me happy.  I know that sounds horrible cliche-ish but it is probably the only hotel that moves me emotionally.  From the music through out the resort,  to the woods setting, to the design & themeing around the resort  it all adds up to make it memorable.
> 
> Even with BLT coming on line, I can't imagine my love affair with the lodge ending any time soon.



A beautiful post! I second your feelings exactly!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Some people believe that pets & children can sense when their owners/parents (in my case, very similar) are sad.  Saturday,  my son Sid (aka: Satan's child) saw me chatting here and ask what was wrong.  I told him, I was a little sad for 2 of my groupie friends, which in his psychotic, take over the world brain translated into " do some thing to drive my mom crazy"
> 
> So this is for DL Iowian & Disney Di, Hope you guys are feeling better.
> 
> Sunday "the old guy" left for a week long business trip in Houston.  Sunday night Sid & Rizzo asked if they could order a movie on pay per view.  Since school is about to start and they won't have many chances to hang out late, I said yes but whatever they ordered, lights out at 12:00 am.
> 
> This morning I awaken at 4:30 to let the dog out, go downstairs (in the dark) and promptly step on some thing small & sharp. Natural reaction would cause most people to then "hop" onto the other foot, which I did and immediately step on another sharp, small object.  Well the 3rd time I go sailing across the lineolium tile floor, do some kind of bizarre triple, somersault vault over the kitchen table and end up wedged upside down between the refigerator & the pantry door with the dog looking at me as if to say "why do you think I sleep at the foot of his bed".
> 
> Naturally I do what any respectable American would do, I cut on the lights intending to do my country proud and rid it of one known terrorist and what do I find...
> The floor at the base of the stairs covered with small red & green houses & hotels strategically placed all over.  You know, the ones from the Monopoly game.
> (What, we have no hemp rope suitable for strangulation anywhere in this house)
> 
> Upon questioning of Bealzubub, it turns out that the boys rented the movie, "SawII" and he had a nightmare.  Unlike most normal human beings who wake their parents up, Sid decided to enhance our security system with his version of an early warning alarm which might not have been so bad if he had actually woke up while I was doing my triple toe lutz across the kitchen.
> 
> So I'm now at work pulling games pieces off of parts of my body that I sure Milton & Bradly had no intention of them ever seeing.
> 
> P.S.  Any groupies in the Texas area, please be on the look out for a tall, bald headed, middle age Black guy.  He will most likely be trying to sell his return plane ticket back to philly and trying to sneak *into* Mexico.  Confiscate his passport and send him back East please.



 Oh my did that hit the spot!!!  Thanks for letting us feel better at your expense!



WDWJWEB2 said:


> Hey everyone im new here. where can i get a moose thing for my signature i love the VWL



Welcome!!!  Yea new groupie!!!  You will love this thread!

Hey my DH is feeling bad for me so he said I can look into seeing if we can afford a trip next year!!!  Probably won't be able to do the Lodge unfortunatly but we could still visit!  Only have 100 points so we would maybe do OKW unless we could afford to buy some more points.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Okay I need some help.  My brain just isn't working right now.  What does BTL stand for?  Is it the new DVC at the CR?   I know it has the word Tower in it but I just am having brain drain right now.


----------



## cheer4bison

> Okay I need some help.  My brain just isn't working right now.  What does BTL stand for?  Is it the new DVC at the CR?   I know it has the word Tower in it but I just am having brain drain right now.



Yes, DLI, BLT is the supposed new DVC at the Contemporary.  I believe they are calling it the Bay Lake Tower.

Jill

PS.  Hope your heart is healing after your recent loss.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> Yes, DLI, BLT is the supposed new DVC at the Contemporary.  I believe they are calling it the Bay Lake Tower.
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS.  Hope your heart is healing after your recent loss.



Thanks Jill!  We know we did the right thing so now we just need to give it time.  I just need to get my brain working again now!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh my did that hit the spot!!!  Thanks for letting us feel better at your expense!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!  Yea new groupie!!!  You will love this thread!
> 
> Hey my DH is feeling bad for me so he said I can look into seeing if we can afford a trip next year!!!  Probably won't be able to do the Lodge unfortunatly but we could still visit!  Only have 100 points so we would maybe do OKW unless we could afford to buy some more points.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Okay I need some help.  My brain just isn't working right now.  What does BTL stand for?  Is it the new DVC at the CR?   I know it has the word Tower in it but I just am having brain drain right now.



Yay!  a vacation next year!!!  That is so nice.  Good husband.


----------



## Granny

jeanninepl said:


> My DH and I have been discussing buying DVC. We love to stay on the monorail and were considering BLT.  After seeing the possible prices for that resort, we discussed VWL.
> 
> I do have some questions.  Is transportation very easy and reliable as the VWL?



You've gotten great responses, and I'll toss in my two cents.

Transportation from VWL is very easy.  Boat to MK and bus everywhere else.  The bus stop is very close to VWL, and we've never had a major issue with timeliness.  Like Eliza, we don't tend to be in a big rush but I can only remember a few times in all our days at WL/VWL that we waited more than 20 minutes for a bus.  



> If the MK is our kids favorite park, would you recommend VWL over Beach Club?



No, I wouldn't recommend VWL over BCV based on that.  Mostly because I have to ask you...how long will your kids be "kids"?  A VWL contract will last another 33 years....so I would never buy a DVC resort based on current preferences of young children.  Go with the one that you and your spouse like the most...I am sure that your kids will be excited to stay at any DVC resort.

If you like the Beach Club the most, then do yourself a huge favor and buy there.  It is a small resort in very high demand most times of the year.  And I can't imagine your children being disappointed with the awesome pool at Beach Club.




> Also, as a non-DVC member I have to ask, how difficult is it to trade to another resort at the 7 month window?



I think you are saying that if you own at one DVC resort how easy is it to book another DVC resort at 7 months?  That depends.  What time of year, what kind of villa, and what resort.

If you want to book BCV, for instance, during October pretty much through the end of the year, you may find it challenging.  If you want to book a Grand Villa at any resort (VWL doesn't have them) it is challenging most times of the year at the 7 month mark.  If you want BWV Standard View or BWV Boardwalk View from October pretty much through the end of the year you will find it challenging.

If you go during the summer months, and have some flexibility, you should be okay at most resorts at 7 months.  You actually aren't "trading" to another resort...all DVC points work to make reservations at any DVC resort.  The only difference is you can't book non-home resorts until 7 months out while you can book your home resort 11 months out.  So depending on when you travel, home resort can be quite important if you really want to stay at a particular resort. 

Good luck!


----------



## Granny

Maria...very best wishes for a safe and uneventful trip home.  I hope your vacation has been a wonderful one!! 

Eliza...I don't have a creative comment...just know that we love hearing your stories and your slant on life.  You are something else!!  

Muushka....you are always so supportive of everyone.  What a great cyber-friend you are to all!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka, Deb and Granny....thanks so much for the kind thoughts.   DD is all set with her first official hurricane survival pack at school.  Hopefully she won't need it but schools are closing here in the Vero, Sebastian and into Melbourne area from what I'm hearing on TV.   
Dh, my other dd and myself may have a very tough time getting home tommorrow !!!!
I saw this on the SW site :


> Due to the conditions surrounding Tropical Storm Fay, our scheduled service to/from Orlando (MCO) on Tuesday, August 19 will be disrupted; and as such, our MCO flights may be delayed, diverted, or cancelled.
> 
> Before checking in online or proceeding to the airport, contact Reservations (1-800-435-9792) to check the status of your flight.
> 
> Southwest Airlines Customers holding reservations to/from MCO on Sunday, August 17 through the close of business Wednesday, August 20, 2008 wanting to alter their travel plans may rebook in the original class of service or travel standby (within 14 days of their original date of travel between the original city-pairs and in accordance with our accommodation procedures) without paying any additional charge.



Fingers crossed for us please !!!  Winds are kicking up here at Vero Beach and the resort announced the beach is closed tommorrow.


----------



## loribell

DLI - So sorry about your pup.  

Di - So sorry about your dad.  

I hope you both can cling to the many happy memories you have.




Eliza - All I can say is OH MY!  Do you need me to head south to make sure your dh gets on that plane? It's just about an 8 hour drive so I would be glad to do it for a fellow groupie! 


Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Fingers crossed for us please !!!  Winds are kicking up here at Vero Beach and the resort announced the beach is closed tommorrow.



Well, it looks like you are in major need of a Moose Dust Dance!





Godspeed on your way home.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...just a little reminder of the place we all love...


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...just a little reminder of the place we all love...



What a perfect spot to watch all the rain Orlando is probably getting!
Thanks Granny.

Deb


----------



## WDWJWEB2

i got the moose siggy   thx!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Muushka....you are always so supportive of everyone.  What a great cyber-friend you are to all!!



I second that!  Muushka is our resident cheerleader!! 



WDWJWEB2 said:


> i got the moose siggy   thx!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

loribell said:


> DLI - So sorry about your pup.
> 
> Di - So sorry about your dad.
> 
> I hope you both can cling to the many happy memories you have.




Thank You!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww, thanks Granny and DLI.  You guys are very easy to cheer for  .

Thanks for the picture this morning Granny.  I sat there for about 2 hours!!


----------



## Muushka

WDWJWEB2 said:


> i got the moose siggy   thx!



Woohoo!!

Except there must be something wrong with the way my computer is working.  Once again, I can't see the Moosie!!  Can everyone else see WDWJWEB2's Moose??  Is it just me?? Is that bad boy (the Moose) hiding from just me??

HELP!!


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> Except there must be something wrong with the way my computer is working.  Once again, I can't see the Moosie!!  Can everyone else see WDWJWEB2's Moose??  Is it just me?? Is that bad boy (the Moose) hiding from just me??
> 
> HELP!!



Nope! I don't see his moosie either.


----------



## loribell

Lookie! I finally added the moose to my siggie!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Welcome Jeannine,
> Here's my ramblings on your questions
> 
> I've never had an issue with the transportation at the Lodge. I guess I should add a disclaimer to that.  Very rarely am I in a rush to ever go any where at WDW.  A 20-25 minute wait would not cause me even to blink an eye and if I just missed a bus, just an excuse for me to check out the woods around me that much longer.  I adore the boat to the MK and it's almost another attraction to me.
> 
> I don't own at the WL so whenever I go I have to wait until the 7 month window.  So far, I've gotten every booking that I've tried.  #2 Disclaimer:
> I know not to request Christmas time when it positively sells out quickly.
> So far I've stayed at BCV's (my home resort) WL, OKW, & the BW and have always seemed to get my pick.  Generally I travel late August (school age kids), Jersey week in November & early May.
> 
> Dh & I are in love with the WL.  I often say here that for some reason, it simply speaks to my soul.  It often soothes my spirit and just generally makes me happy.  I know that sounds horrible cliche-ish but it is probably the only hotel that moves me emotionally.  From the music through out the resort,  to the woods setting, to the design & themeing around the resort  it all adds up to make it memorable.
> 
> Even with BLT coming on line, I can't imagine my love affair with the lodge ending any time soon.





That's It you nailed it  It makes me feel at peace... It's more than a resort it's 
HOME


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Lookie! I finally added the moose to my siggie!



Wow, all these new Moose siggies....you know what that means?


*PARTY!!! *


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Lookie! I finally added the moose to my siggie!


I can see him!!  I can see him!!! Unfortunately, I saw the bug also and knocked out 5 pixels.... 

Yes Granny!!  Party!!


----------



## tea pot

WOW Granny you are the best
I just Love the Moose Dust Dance...... Now the Party!!!!


Welcome *WDWJWEB2 *I'm a New Groupie too!

Dear *Muushka*, *Disney Loving Iowan*, *Granny* and all the rest 
of you *groupies.* 

What a true family you all are   
Thanks so much


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> WOW Granny you are the best
> I just Love the Moose Dust Dance...... Now the Party!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome *WDWJWEB2 *I'm a New Groupie too!
> 
> Dear *Muushka*, *Disney Loving Iowan*, *Granny* and all the rest
> of you *groupies.*
> 
> What a true family you all are
> Thanks so much



And you are a wonderful addition to our family! 

Speaking of cyber-family....did anyone ever watch My Name Is Earl?  There is one particular episode I am thinking about that makes me think of this thread.  It was on the season before last.  Trivia!!!  Can anyone think of an episode that reminds them of the Groupies??


----------



## Corinne

*Fingers crossed for us please !!! Winds are kicking up here at Vero Beach and the resort announced the beach is closed tommorrow.*

Maria! Thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## loribell

Okay Muushka the bug is gone. He has been there long enough.

Corinne lots of good wishes coming yoru way.     Stay safe!


----------



## Dodie

Welcome to all of our new VWL Groupies! The more the merrier! I'm sure you've already figured out that we are a pretty darned friendly group with nothing more legitimate in common than a crazy love for all things Disney and a special place in our heart for our beautiful Lodge.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the moose dust Granny and the photo of VWL !   Thanks too Corrine !    Sitting here in our room at POP !  HOPING to fly out tommorrow since our flight was cancelled today.  Southwest, as of now, still has us on a 12:45 pm to Philly.  
As we left Vero Beach, there were LOTS of tornado warnings.......tornado touchdown near my dd's school in Melbourne too !   I was driving on I95 frantically trying to call her on her cell this afternoon.  WDW hours are operating normally suprisingly.


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the moose dust Granny and the photo of VWL !   Thanks too Corrine !    Sitting here in our room at POP !  HOPING to fly out tommorrow since our flight was cancelled today.  Southwest, as of now, still has us on a 12:45 pm to Philly.
> As we left Vero Beach, there were LOTS of tornado warnings.......tornado touchdown near my dd's school in Melbourne too !   I was driving on I95 frantically trying to call her on her cell this afternoon.  WDW hours are operating normally suprisingly.



*Maria,*
Darn if this college move isn't even more traumatic for you!
HOw does your daughter like her dorm, roommate, etc.  
Crossing my fingers you get out tomorrow. 
*Granny*
I'm actually drinking the "moose juice" as I Dis!
Thanks for turning me on to our mascot's drink.
Hey *Barb*,
Remember when you took offense when I called you our den mother?
Cheerleader is better! 

Deb


----------



## DiznyDi

*Groupies Are The BEST!*

My sincere appreciation to all for the kind words and prayers on behalf of my dad during his sudden illness and passing.
I feel 'out-of-the-loop' but will enjoy reading the posts and getting caught up.

To those traveling, stay safe.

*WELCOME* to our new Groupies. If you can't be at VWL, then this is a great place to be!

DLI, thinking of you and the loss of your Montana. Sending  your way.

Granny, the Moose Party is just what I needed this evening! Thanks! My life has been way to intense these past few weeks. Yes, I really need a trip to Disney.....October won't get here fast enough!

Good Night All. I'm turning in early......


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi.  Good to see you.  Hope you get lots of rest. 



Corinne said:


> *Fingers crossed for us please !!! Winds are kicking up here at Vero Beach and the resort announced the beach is closed tommorrow.*
> 
> Maria! Thinking good thoughts for you!


Our fingers are crossed too.  Hopefully it will leave quickly.



loribell said:


> Okay Muushka the bug is gone. He has been there long enough.
> 
> Corinne lots of good wishes coming yoru way.     Stay safe!



I was just joking about the pixels.  I learned about 6 months ago to stop trying to kill them! 



50 years Too! said:


> *Maria,*
> Darn if this college move isn't even more traumatic for you!
> HOw does your daughter like her dorm, roommate, etc.
> Crossing my fingers you get out tomorrow.
> *Granny*
> I'm actually drinking the "moose juice" as I Dis!
> Thanks for turning me on to our mascot's drink.
> Hey *Barb*,
> Remember when you took offense when I called you our den mother?
> Cheerleader is better!
> 
> Deb


I agree, cheerleader is better! 

Stay safe Maria!


----------



## Muushka

Oh yeah, if anyone sees Dodie anywhere else on the boards, she loves shout outs there too  .

*DODIE!!!*


----------



## WDWJWEB2

I've only got 1 day left until my trip to VWL i just hope the rain doesn't ruin it. It's my 25th trip to disney (and my birthday trip), so this is gonna be a big trip. Wish me luck!


----------



## Granny

WDWJWEB2 said:


> Wish me luck!



 *Luck!! *


----------



## goofysully

we bought into vwl on the resale market because of dw and dd's love of the wl, our first trip home is dec 7 for 7 days, looking forward to it.


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Well, i'm getting ready to leave for my VWL trip as we speak ill try to take and post a few pics if i can but i can't guarentee anything. Bye!!


----------



## eliza61

WDWJWEB2 said:


> Well, i'm getting ready to leave for my VWL trip as we speak ill try to take and post a few pics if i can but i can't guarentee anything. Bye!!



Forget it WDWJweb, 
We're not buying it.  Pictures are mandatory!  It's the way we groupies keep hope alive.  Have a fabulous trip, be safe.

Eliza
P.S.  Happy B-day


----------



## chuckcorden

Will be visiting VWL on 9/05/08. Home resorts are SSR and AKL.

Can't wait.   In fact, I am treating my D and S in L and two young grandsons to a day at the MK and a visit to VWL.


----------



## vbarry

Hi everyone! I am trying to get some info on VWL activities on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Is there anything special going on? Does Santa visit the resort and does anyone know the approximate time?  We have the CP package booked on Christmas Eve but I do not want to miss Santa if I can help it.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## wildernessDad

DIZDI, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your father.  My condolences to you and your family during this time.


----------



## wildernessDad

DLI, sorry to hear about the loss of your doggie.  Pets are very loving and they give us such great joy.


----------



## wildernessDad

Corinne said:


> *Fingers crossed for us please !!! Winds are kicking up here at Vero Beach and the resort announced the beach is closed tommorrow.*
> 
> Maria! Thinking good thoughts for you!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the moose dust Granny and the photo of VWL !   Thanks too Corrine !    Sitting here in our room at POP !  HOPING to fly out tommorrow since our flight was cancelled today.  Southwest, as of now, still has us on a 12:45 pm to Philly.
> As we left Vero Beach, there were LOTS of tornado warnings.......tornado touchdown near my dd's school in Melbourne too !   I was driving on I95 frantically trying to call her on her cell this afternoon.  WDW hours are operating normally suprisingly.



I wish you both safe passage as you deal with the storm.  I am sure that as DVC members and VWL groupies, your spirits are not dampened even if everything else is!


----------



## Dodie

goofysully said:


> we bought into vwl on the resale market because of dw and dd's love of the wl, our first trip home is dec 7 for 7 days, looking forward to it.



Welcome!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*goofysully* WELCOME HOME   

*WDWJWEB2* Happy Birthday and have a Great Trip


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Di - So sorry about your dad.

DLI - Sorry to hear about Montana

Corinne & Maria - Hope you guys get out of the sunshine state safely

Shout out to all the new groupies.


----------



## Muushka

goofysully said:


> we bought into vwl on the resale market because of dw and dd's love of the wl, our first trip home is dec 7 for 7 days, looking forward to it.



Well, congratulations and WELCOME HOME are in order!!

Your first trip will be awesome. Welcome home again!!



chuckcorden said:


> Will be visiting VWL on 9/05/08. Home resorts are SSR and AKL.
> 
> Can't wait.   In fact, I am treating my D and S in L and two young grandsons to a day at the MK and a visit to VWL.



Have a great trip!! It's not too much longer   



vbarry said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to get some info on VWL activities on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Is there anything special going on? Does Santa visit the resort and does anyone know the approximate time?  We have the CP package booked on Christmas Eve but I do not want to miss Santa if I can help it.
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Hi .  We stayed there last Christmas and also did CP on Christmas Eve (Lt Dan  ).  I remember Santa did come, but we didn't see him, so I am thinking that it was Christmas Eve.  Hopefully someone will remember.  Mickey and Minnie came on Christmas day, decked out in their caroler's outfits, so cute.  I think I remember some choral groups and bell ringers, but we have been so many times the trips are running together.  Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> WOW Granny you are the best
> I just Love the Moose Dust Dance...... Now the Party!!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome *WDWJWEB2 *I'm a New Groupie too!
> 
> Dear *Muushka*, *Disney Loving Iowan*, *Granny* and all the rest
> of you *groupies.*
> 
> What a true family you all are
> Thanks so much



What a nice thing to say!  You are so right.  There is no other thread on the boards as friendly and welcoming as ours!  Everyone on here is great and we just love new groupies!  Gosh wasn't I just a new groupie not that long ago?



Muushka said:


> And you are a wonderful addition to our family!
> 
> Speaking of cyber-family....did anyone ever watch My Name Is Earl?  There is one particular episode I am thinking about that makes me think of this thread.  It was on the season before last.  Trivia!!!  Can anyone think of an episode that reminds them of the Groupies??




I agree about Tea pot!  I don't get to watch Earl that often so if nobody else knows you will have to tell us!  I am very curious now!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the moose dust Granny and the photo of VWL !   Thanks too Corrine !    Sitting here in our room at POP !  HOPING to fly out tommorrow since our flight was cancelled today.  Southwest, as of now, still has us on a 12:45 pm to Philly.
> As we left Vero Beach, there were LOTS of tornado warnings.......tornado touchdown near my dd's school in Melbourne too !   I was driving on I95 frantically trying to call her on her cell this afternoon.  WDW hours are operating normally suprisingly.



Yikes Maria!  If everything went as planned you should be on your way home now I hope.  Let us know when you get home.  We are all thinking of you and your DD.  Glad at least it won't be turning into a hurricane.  And hope that  our other groupies are okay.



DiznyDi said:


> *Groupies Are The BEST!*
> 
> My sincere appreciation to all for the kind words and prayers on behalf of my dad during his sudden illness and passing.
> I feel 'out-of-the-loop' but will enjoy reading the posts and getting caught up.
> 
> To those traveling, stay safe.
> 
> *WELCOME* to our new Groupies. If you can't be at VWL, then this is a great place to be!
> 
> DLI, thinking of you and the loss of your Montana. Sending  your way.
> 
> Granny, the Moose Party is just what I needed this evening! Thanks! My life has been way to intense these past few weeks. Yes, I really need a trip to Disney.....October won't get here fast enough!
> 
> Good Night All. I'm turning in early......



Diznydi, Thank you for your continued support.  I hope you are doing well and I continue to think of you and your family. 



goofysully said:


> we bought into vwl on the resale market because of dw and dd's love of the wl, our first trip home is dec 7 for 7 days, looking forward to it.



Welcome!!!!  Yay another groupie!!  That is how we bought ours too.  It was my first choice!  Come home to our groupie thread often.  You will get lots of great info and fun people to relate your love of VWL with.



chuckcorden said:


> Will be visiting VWL on 9/05/08. Home resorts are SSR and AKL.
> 
> Can't wait.   In fact, I am treating my D and S in L and two young grandsons to a day at the MK and a visit to VWL.



Hope you have a great trip!  What a nice thing to do for your kids!



wildernessDad said:


> DLI, sorry to hear about the loss of your doggie.  Pets are very loving and they give us such great joy.



Thanks WD!  They sure are.


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Hey everybody! im posting LIVE from VWL! we just flew in at 7 this morning and we were lucky our flight was on time (all Southwest flights to Orlando from our airport were canceled from last night until    6:59 this morning, so we just made it) so greetings from WDW!


----------



## Granny

WDWJWEB2 said:


> Hey everybody! im posting LIVE from VWL! we just flew in at 7 this morning and we were lucky our flight was on time (all Southwest flights to Orlando from our airport were canceled from last night until    6:59 this morning, so we just made it) so greetings from WDW!



Great news!!  Glad that you made it safe and sound.

So how's that dumpster view?


----------



## Granny

vbarry said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to get some info on VWL activities on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Is there anything special going on? Does Santa visit the resort and does anyone know the approximate time?  We have the CP package booked on Christmas Eve but I do not want to miss Santa if I can help it.



In addition to the excellent holiday decorations all around WL and VWL, you can expect a couple of visitors:






Based on this photo's date, I know that Santa came on Christmas Eve.  I can't remember if he was there at other times as well.  I'm sure Guest Services can fill you in on that.






Also, there were some carolers and they served free hot chocolate a couple of nights in the lobby of WL.  

All in all, it's a GREAT place for a Christmas vacation.  I just have to keep working on my family to convince them to go back soon at that time of the year.


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Granny said:


> Great news!!  Glad that you made it safe and sound.
> 
> So how's that dumpster view?



LOL my view isnt THAT bad! its actually pretty good. im on the 3rd floor looking over the intersection at the covered walkway near the bus stop


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

WDWJWEB2 said:


> Hey everybody! im posting LIVE from VWL! we just flew in at 7 this morning and we were lucky our flight was on time (all Southwest flights to Orlando from our airport were canceled from last night until    6:59 this morning, so we just made it) so greetings from WDW!



Hi!!  Glad you made it!!!  Have a great time and think about all of us who are so jealous of you!


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi!!  Glad you made it!!!  Have a great time and think about all of us who are so jealous of you!



Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

Hi DLI 

In answer you the Earl question, here goes.  Last season they had a man (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck)
who died.  Earl wanted to cross him off of his list, and here is the summary:


> Earl decides to give Josh a legit massage as being kidnapped must be a stressing activity (Randy on learning about the legit massage: I never had a legal massage before. Whats the point? Its like drinking non-alcoholic beer!.) But this proves difficult as they find Josh dead in his apartment.
> 
> While Earl debates on how to fix his wrong with the deceased Joy rejoices for the only witness against her crime is now dead (Ding dong the witness is dead!) Eventually Earl decides that it is only fitting to give Josh a proper funeral, but after searching for friends and relatives, he finds none.
> 
> A quick talk with the local funeral director (a hilarious guest performance by John Waters) and Earl sets up a regular funeral and invites his own friends. The only problem is his friends think the event is actually a party and things go haywire quick  people use the coffin as a trash can, put a cigarette in the corpses mouth, Darnell attempts to take the suit off the corpse (it was originally his wedding suit) and the coffin collapses during Earls eulogy.
> 
> The ghost of Josh haunts Joy into giving him a more proper funeral and she goes with Earl back to the apartment to find some semblance of friends.* Turns out Josh was an internet junkie and has many a friends online. A new funeral is set (this time using the funeral directors secret power of creating interesting settings  Josh is set up life like at his computer.) All the people show up and Earl is able to mark him off his list. *



Sick, I know, and I do have friends outside of this thread.  But it was such a sweet show.  Plus for anyone wanting to delve deeper into this particular show, it was very interesting.  They actually had Josh blogging on an actual site like this, eluding to his fear of his fold away bed (which is how he dies in the show).  Then Joy went on the thread and began posting!  It was very funny.  Shutting up......



Welcome home WDWJWEB2!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## wildernessDad

goofysully said:


> we bought into vwl on the resale market because of dw and dd's love of the wl, our first trip home is dec 7 for 7 days, looking forward to it.



Have Granny add you to the list of VWL'ers who are going to our wonderful lodge.  Also, do you want me to add you on to my December list?  Just look for the thread on the Mousecellaneous forum.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi DLI
> 
> In answer you the Earl question, here goes.  Last season they had a man (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck)
> who died.  Earl wanted to cross him off of his list, and here is the summary:
> 
> 
> Sick, I know, and I do have friends outside of this thread.  But it was such a sweet show.  Plus for anyone wanting to delve deeper into this particular show, it was very interesting.  They actually had Josh blogging on an actual site like this, eluding to his fear of his fold away bed (which is how he dies in the show).  Then Joy went on the thread and began posting!  It was very funny.  Shutting up......
> 
> Welcome home WDWJWEB2!!  Have a great time!!



The fold away bed thing sounds familiar.  I must have heard about it before.  What a show!    Thanks for the info!

Wish right now I was sitting in one of those chairs from Granny's picture!


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi!!  Glad you made it!!!  Have a great time and think about all of us who are so jealous of you!



Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!

And for those that are at the Lodge as we speak, stay safe with the storm there.  I am so jealous, I cant think of a better place to ride out a storm than our beloved Lodge


----------



## loribell

jimmytammy said:


> A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!
> 
> And for those that are at the Lodge as we speak, stay safe with the storm there.  I am so jealous, I cant think of a better place to ride out a storm than our beloved Lodge



Oh so true. What a wonderful place to curl up in a chair in front of a fireplace while the rain comes down. Ahhhhhhhhh, HEAVEN!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Yikes Maria! If everything went as planned you should be on your way home now I hope. Let us know when you get home. We are all thinking of you and your DD. Glad at least it won't be turning into a hurricane. And hope that our other groupies are okay.



*Thanks Disney Loving Iowan !   I am back !   Just rolled in the front door about an hour ago.   When we left Orlando (WDW), it was drizzling to light rain and very dark skies.  Not even a hint of sun.   This would have been 3 yucky days in a row for gloominess due to Faye.   My dd said her campus is bad.  Flooded, down trees and debris all over.   The campus is closed today and tommorrow and they are hoping to be able to open on Friday.  She told me students are using rafts and kayaks to ride up and down the flooded creek.  

I will post some pics of my trip when I get some time.  I was supposed to have all of today to recoup and unpack before I went back to work.....but now I have to go back tommorrow with no "down" day (or post-vacation day blues day as I call them !)  
We did really like the AKV---very heavily themed.  But dh thinks he prefers VWL over AKV by a bit.   It's the extra years with AKV that is pulling him in that direction as far as more points go.  But he said he got a better feeling at the VWL---just atmosphere-wise.   

I'm SO waaayyy behind on the thread.   Just want to say "HI" to anyone new who joined us while I've been in FL for 19 days*


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome back Maria. Hope all went well with DDs move. I can't believe its already been 19 days. Anxiously awaiting your pics

WDWJWEB2. Enjoy your trip. Us groupies love TRs and pics


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi!!  Glad you made it!!!  Have a great time and think about all of us who are so jealous of you!



Thanks!


----------



## tea pot

*WDWJWEB2* Pull up a rocking chair and sit a spell for me. 
I can almost hear the cow boy music.

*Muushka *Love the Earl re-cap.... Fear of Fold-Away-Beds Oh My!!  

*MiaSRN62* Glad your home safe


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  I feel like I've been away for such a long time!  It's my busy time of year getting ready for a new school year..Aah..it will be awhile till I get back to our lodge..hope I hang in there!  LOL..

Maria..glad you made it back safely and your daughter is OK too..

Welcome to all of the newbies..glad you found us!

Muushka and Eliza seem to have kept things moving along with humorous stories!!

Granny continues to keep track of everything!

Glad to be back!  A big ole moose yell to y'all!

Will check in again tomorrow!


----------



## loribell

A little off topic here but I had to say although I don't remember who it was for sure that used to have a pic in the siggie recommending "The Shack" thank you. What an amazing book! 

Actually I can bring this back on topic...It would be a great book to read curled up in front of a fireplace at VWL!


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> A little off topic here but I had to say although I don't remember who it was for sure that used to have a pic in the siggie recommending "The Shack" thank you. What an amazing book!
> 
> Actually I can bring this back on topic...It would be a great book to read curled up in front of a fireplace at VWL!



That, I think, would be me.  There is a thread on the community board and it seems that most people didn't like it!  But a few of us did.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  It wasn't a fun book to read (to keep on topic, not fun, like going to VWL!) but a good book nonetheless.  

I thought it was amazing also and am going to join a book club in a little while when they read and dissect it.

Good Thursday Groupies!!  Blossomz,  

WDWJWEB2 , take care of our Beloved Wilderness Lodge!!


----------



## Muushka




----------



## LVSWL

That is too funny! My cat "says" that all the time!


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> That, I think, would be me.  There is a thread on the community board and it seems that most people didn't like it!  But a few of us did.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  It wasn't a fun book to read (to keep on topic, not fun, like going to VWL!) but a good book nonetheless.
> 
> I thought it was amazing also and am going to join a book club in a little while when they read and dissect it.
> 
> Good Thursday Groupies!!  Blossomz,
> 
> WDWJWEB2 , take care of our Beloved Wilderness Lodge!!


 
The community board can be a very scary place. I try not to venture over there very often. 

Thanks for putting the pic in your sig for a while. It is an amazing book.



Muushka said:


>



Too cute!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks!

Just had to share, Im under 100!  99 days to go and counting!  Yippeeeeeeee


----------



## blossomz

Hooray Jimmytammy!!  I need to start my group thinking about next year's trip!  I can't stand not having a countdown!

Anyone hear how the weather has been in the world the last few days?  Sounds like LOTS of rain!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Thanks Disney Loving Iowan !   I am back !   Just rolled in the front door about an hour ago.   When we left Orlando (WDW), it was drizzling to light rain and very dark skies.  Not even a hint of sun.   This would have been 3 yucky days in a row for gloominess due to Faye.   My dd said her campus is bad.  Flooded, down trees and debris all over.   The campus is closed today and tommorrow and they are hoping to be able to open on Friday.  She told me students are using rafts and kayaks to ride up and down the flooded creek.
> 
> I will post some pics of my trip when I get some time.  I was supposed to have all of today to recoup and unpack before I went back to work.....but now I have to go back tommorrow with no "down" day (or post-vacation day blues day as I call them !)
> We did really like the AKV---very heavily themed.  But dh thinks he prefers VWL over AKV by a bit.   It's the extra years with AKV that is pulling him in that direction as far as more points go.  But he said he got a better feeling at the VWL---just atmosphere-wise.
> 
> I'm SO waaayyy behind on the thread.   Just want to say "HI" to anyone new who joined us while I've been in FL for 19 days*



Thanks for letting us know.  Glad you got home okay and that DD is okay.  Boy the folks in eastern Iowa sure can sympathize with what Florida is going through right now.  



jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just had to share, Im under 100!  99 days to go and counting!  Yippeeeeeeee



   

Hey WDWJWEB2 how is the weather?

Muushka loved the picture!  I have to check out the LOL cats and dogs everyday.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just had to tell everyone a funny thing that happened at work today.  I had to change my background picture (had a picture of Montana but need to change it for now).  So I made it one of my pictures I took of our lodge.  A coworker saw the picture and jokingly asked if that was my summer home!  I wanted to say summer, winter, fall and spring!  I didn't really go into how it really is my home cause I knew he wouldn't understand.  You know how that is.  Then another coworker later in the day asked the same thing.  

Muushka when did you say you are going in Dec 09?  Still trying to figure out when we can go.  We would like to go in Dec but I don't know if we should take DD out of school with her being in high school.  Also they have finals right before Christmas break.  I sure would like to stay at the lodge at that time of year though.


----------



## Muushka

Hi DLI 

We are going to be at VWL from 12/6 thru 12/12 or 13, 2009.  

We leave for WDW (not VWL though) on 9/19!!  Then the Magic!!!  And guess what we are going to do....we're going to Universal and Islands of Adventure!!!!  We have our APs.  I am so wanting a coaster.  I have not been on a good one in a couple of years.  I may be old, but I love thrill rides!!  My husband won't ride with me but my cousin wil!!  

Oh, and by the way, since I'm among friends, I will admit that we got Guitar Hero for the Wii and I can finally do something better than my husband!!!!  I had to duel with Slash last night and I whupped him!!!

OK, shutting up......


----------



## WDWJWEB2

blossomz said:


> Hooray Jimmytammy!!  I need to start my group thinking about next year's trip!  I can't stand not having a countdown!
> 
> Anyone hear how the weather has been in the world the last few days?  Sounds like LOTS of rain!



as most of you know, im in WDW right now. so to answer your question, the rain isnt too bad, and neither is the wind. the rain has been on and off (mostly on).on a 1-10 scale, 10 being the worst, i give the rain a 5 and the wind a 4.its a lot cooler here though


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka

We have had Guitar Hero for 2 yrs now and Im still in easy mode.  Does it ever get any better? DD picks it up and rocks out on medium right off the bat, and she doesnt like the songs.  I know every note in my mind of some of those late 70s, early 80s songs, but just cant get my fingers to transpire what my mind tells them to do


----------



## blossomz

WDWJWEB2 said:


> as most of you know, im in WDW right now. so to answer your question, the rain isnt too bad, and neither is the wind. the rain has been on and off (mostly on).on a 1-10 scale, 10 being the worst, i give the rain a 5 and the wind a 4.its a lot cooler here though



Thanks for the weather report!  Are you hitting the parks despite the rain?

Muushka..


----------



## DiznyDi

Here's wishing all the Groupies a great week-end! Promises to be in the mid 80's in Ohio.

WDWJWEB2 - I hope the sun shines for you and you can stay dry and warm!

Muushka - I really, really don't like cats.....your pic was quite cute, though!

jimmytammy - Keep the countdown going! Before you know it, you'll be in single digits.

Di


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> 
> We have had Guitar Hero for 2 yrs now and Im still in easy mode.  Does it ever get any better? DD picks it up and rocks out on medium right off the bat, and she doesnt like the songs.  I know every note in my mind of some of those late 70s, early 80s songs, but just cant get my fingers to transpire what my mind tells them to do



Hey JT.  Well, we got it a couple of weeks ago and I am almost done with the easy career, about 3 songs left.  They are getting more and more difficult!  

Back in my Tetris (my all time favorite) days, I would start out on 9/5 (the most difficult for those who never played) and die very quickly, but it forced me to do better.  I don't know if Guitar Hero will be as kind to me.  But once I am done with this easy, I will report back about my miserable failure on Med.  

Wow, your daughter started out on Med?  She Rocks!!!!  i can't imagine!!  I do not know most of the music that they have on GH.  I sort of got stuck in the 60's and 70's and a few 80's music!  The punk or whatever it is is just plain torture to me. I was so excited for Santana and the Stones!

To bring this conversation to VWL, I wish it had some Lodge music on it!  And WDWJWEB2  I hope the weather improves!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Here's wishing all the Groupies a great week-end! Promises to be in the mid 80's in Ohio.
> 
> WDWJWEB2 - I hope the sun shines for you and you can stay dry and warm!
> 
> Muushka - *I really, really don't like cats.*....your pic was quite cute, though!
> 
> jimmytammy - Keep the countdown going! Before you know it, you'll be in single digits.
> 
> Di



You don't like cats???  That does not compute??


----------



## bgraham34

Hey Groupies just wanted to say my parents are currently at VWL and they paid cash for the room. They originally booked a 1 bedroom and got upgraded to a 2 bedroom. Lucky them. One of the cm's at the front desk said there were a few cancelations because of the storm. Everyone who is down there stay dry.


----------



## wildernessDad

Speaking of cats, when we got our little little kitten, we thought it would be cute if she came up on the bed at night....

Granted, this little kitten was smitten with me from the get go.  When I had to sleep in a recliner chair because of an operation, she came up and got between my legs to curl up and sleep.

Anyway, back to the story at hand.  She now is a big cat and she sleeps with us every night.  Fortunately, not on the bed, but she runs up the stairs to sleep in our bedroom.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi DLI
> 
> We are going to be at VWL from 12/6 thru 12/12 or 13, 2009.
> 
> We leave for WDW (not VWL though) on 9/19!!  Then the Magic!!!  And guess what we are going to do....we're going to Universal and Islands of Adventure!!!!  We have our APs.  I am so wanting a coaster.  I have not been on a good one in a couple of years.  I may be old, but I love thrill rides!!  My husband won't ride with me but my cousin wil!!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, since I'm among friends, I will admit that we got Guitar Hero for the Wii and I can finally do something better than my husband!!!!  I had to duel with Slash last night and I whupped him!!!
> 
> OK, shutting up......



Oh would my DD be so jealous.  She has X-box and would love to have Guitar Hero.  Maybe for Christmas?  
Thanks for letting me know when you will be in the World next year.  I knew you had said something before about having a meet.  You don't have much longer till your next trip!  How exciting!   Love coasters!!!  I haven't been to Universal in quite awhile.  I don't know I am just so turned away by their anti-Disney commercials.  Haven't been to IOA you will have to let me know how you like it.  Saw a commercial today for the Simpson's ride.  Okay back to VWL talk...

Haven't heard anything about our mascot Lodgeloafer in forever.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, DLI, I have forgotten all about our kitty, masCAT LodgeLoafer, I wonder where he/she is  



bgraham34 said:


> Hey Groupies just wanted to say my parents are currently at VWL and they paid cash for the room. They originally booked a 1 bedroom and got upgraded to a 2 bedroom. Lucky them. One of the cm's at the front desk said there were a few cancelations because of the storm. Everyone who is down there stay dry.



Wow, lucky parents.  I hope the weather improves. 



wildernessDad said:


> Speaking of cats, when we got our little little kitten, we thought it would be cute if she came up on the bed at night....
> 
> Granted, this little kitten was smitten with me from the get go.  When I had to sleep in a recliner chair because of an operation, she came up and got between my legs to curl up and sleep.
> 
> Anyway, back to the story at hand.  She now is a big cat and she sleeps with us every night.  Fortunately, not on the bed, but she runs up the stairs to sleep in our bedroom.



Awwww. Sounds like a great cat.


----------



## eliza61

Faye, Faye go away..  Driving down to Baton Rouge Louisiana tomorrow.  Rizzo the Rat is checking out Louisiana State University.  Never been to Louisiana before, I've been wanting to check out New Orleans all my life.  If I had any sense I would have made a pit stop at the world, or is my geography all screwed up.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Faye, Faye go away..  Driving down to Baton Rouge Louisiana tomorrow.  Rizzo the Rat is checking out Louisiana State University.  Never been to Louisiana before, I've been wanting to check out New Orleans all my life.  If I had any sense I would have made a pit stop at the world, or is my geography all screwed up.



Geography is screwed up, but I would have done it!   

I hope you and Rizzo have a good school hunting trip.  Be safe  .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Faye, Faye go away..  Driving down to Baton Rouge Louisiana tomorrow.  Rizzo the Rat is checking out Louisiana State University.  Never been to Louisiana before, I've been wanting to check out New Orleans all my life.  If I had any sense I would have made a pit stop at the world, or is my geography all screwed up.



Have a good trip!  Hope you can stay dry!!


----------



## blossomz

Have a safe trip Eliza! Stay dry!

Hates cats!!! 
My 3 babies would be insulted!

I've been dreaming of the Lodge today. Our weather is beautiful for a change!  Wishing it was one of these nice clear days down at Disney!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Have a safe trip Eliza! Stay dry!
> 
> Hates cats!!!
> My 3 babies would be insulted!
> 
> I've been dreaming of the Lodge today. Our weather is beautiful for a change!  Wishing it was one of these nice clear days down at Disney!



Can you insult a cat?  Just seems like they would say something like who cares I'm far superior to you anyway.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can you insult a cat?  Just seems like they would say something like who cares I'm far superior to you anyway.



It's because they are!!!! 

Oh!  Our first groupie fight!!  I hang out on a political thread, this is NOTHING!!!


----------



## blossomz

I know you've heard the old adage..cats rule and dogs drool right?   

At least we can all find middle ground when it comes to moose!


----------



## Muushka

So true!  (I loved that movie Homeward Bound).

But around here, THE MOOSE rules!!!


----------



## eliza61

Since I have college on the brain....

Anyone remember the alma mater of our favorite mascot, pictured below..







Bonus points:  where was it located?


----------



## DaveH

I finally have a chance to say hi. Had a great trip in June. Got over to the lodge for about an hour. Here are a few pics I took there.


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> Since I have college on the brain....
> 
> Anyone remember the alma mater of our favorite mascot, pictured below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points:  where was it located?



Hmm.  I remember it was Whatsamatta U, but I don't remember where it was located.


----------



## blossomz

Dave..thanks for the photos!  I was there in June too..seems like forever ago!

All I know about Moose and Squirrel is that in one episode they were going to be banished to my hometown...McKeesport, PA!!  GASP!!


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> Hmm.  I remember it was Whatsamatta U, but I don't remember where it was located.



Wasn't it located in their hometown of Frostbite Falls?


Hey, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat! 


Dave....thanks for sharing the pictures.  I love those light fixtures in the Great Lobby of WL.  Okay, I love everything about that lobby but those light fixtures are very cool!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Since I have college on the brain....
> 
> Anyone remember the alma mater of our favorite mascot, pictured below..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points:  where was it located?



What's a matter U. ?

Frostbite Falls Minn.?


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Eliza, 
Have a safe and fun trip down to LA !   Happy college touring !  And that was a good trivia question---I had no clue !

Dave...thanks for sharing the photos.  

I am going to try and assimilate back into our thread now.  It's been a hectic vacation for us with Faye and all to contend with.   *


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH, love the pics!  We'll be at BCV in about 7 days and 22 hours.  But who's counting?


----------



## DaveH

We will be at SSR in 3 months and at VWL in 3 months and 6 days, but who is counting.


----------



## Muushka

I'm not counting! (yeah, right).

Great pics Dave, thanks!

Eliza, that trivia is over my head!

Maria, I hope all settles quickly and Fay fades.


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Wasn't it located in their hometown of Frostbite Falls?
> 
> 
> Hey, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!



Yup, Frostbite Falls.  Love that Jay Ward. 

Again?


----------



## DaveH

On the picture thread I posted VWL 1 BR pics from 2001.

We changed our Nov- Dec trip. We are now at SSR from Nov 23-29 and VWL from Nov 29-Dec 6. That is one more day at VWL instead of SSR. I was able to get a 2 BR for Nov 29 at VWL.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies  

I haven't been on the boards for a few days...I need to read back to catch up
I love the lights too!
Trying to post a Photo   
I guess I need some help?


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> Yup, Frostbite Falls.  Love that Jay Ward.
> 
> Again?



Oops!  Don't know my own strength.


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Oops!  Don't know my own strength.



Now here's something you'll really like.

Are there any theme parks that use Rocky & Bullwinkle as mascots?


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> I haven't been on the boards for a few days...I need to read back to catch up
> I love the lights too!
> Trying to post a Photo
> I guess I need some help?



You can't put the digital pictures directly from your computer into a post.  The first thing you have to do is post the pictures on a photo-sharing internet site.  I use Photo Bucket and it works well for me.  You can sign up (it's a free service) at www.photobucket.com .

Once you have your picture posted on the internet, you go to that picture, right click on it and select properties.  You then copy the URL  and then come back to your post and hit the little icon above your posting text box that looks like a mountain (insert photo).  Paste the url into that and you're done!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> It's because they are!!!!
> 
> Oh!  Our first groupie fight!!  I hang out on a political thread, this is NOTHING!!!





blossomz said:


> I know you've heard the old adage..cats rule and dogs drool right?
> 
> At least we can all find middle ground when it comes to moose!



Oops!  I didn't mean that as a slight against cats.  I actually meant it as a compliment!  I love all animals though I am slanted towards dogs.  I am allergic to cats.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Ok Groupies........you all know I love the VWL and you all.  But as a DVC Member we are faced with quite a dilemma.   Pretty darn big if ya ask me.   

We just recently stayed at the AKV this month.   DH and myself really liked it.  We had a 1 bedroom savannah view so kids LOVED it.  My one dd sat out on the huge balcony for like 2 hours straight watching the animals.  
















When we checked out, dh said he preferred the VWL over the AKV in overall ambience/environment and proximity to the MK.   But when we got home, we found the postcard from DVC citing the AKV add-on incentive.  Dh's is now leaning towards doing our 100 point add-on here because of extra years, 100 developer points to be used within 1 year at SSR, and $500 gift card.   

So, I am sort of sad....bummed.....but I understand dh's side of the debate.  Am I still welcome here if we truly decide to sign on the dotted line ? *


----------



## 50 years Too!

Of course Maria!
Got to keep peace in the family.
You can always use those points at the lodge!

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> You can always use those points at the lodge!




*Thanks Deb !  That's what we figured !*


----------



## wildernessDad

AKV will be very large.  VWL is very small.  It will be tough to use AKV points at VWL during certain times as you know.

Recommendation:  Add on at both places!


----------



## bobbiwoz

VWL is my absolute favorite resort, and we also own at AKV because of savannah views and value point rooms.  Some day we may add on more points at AKV to be able to secure a GV.  

Best wishes as you make your decision for an add on.  If I wasn't absolutely determined not to add on in '08 (we already have 13 parts to our contract) we would take advantage of this AKV add on offer!

Bobbi


----------



## Dodie

Hi Groupies! I've been gone again for a quick "girls' getaway" with my best friend - we went up to Lake Michigan and spent some quality shopping and beach time in the beach towns of South Haven, Saugatuck, Holland, and Grand Haven.  I've been trying to catch up on what I missed.

_And now, here to tell you everything about anything is Mr. Know-It-All. _

My first reaction is to post that I LOVE ROCKY AND BULLWINKLE!!!!! Thanks so much for the trivia! I knew the answer, but, you all got it, so it's a moot point.

_Look, Bulliwinkle, a message in a bottle. 
Fan mail from some flounder? 
This is what I really call a message. _

Welcome to all of the new Groupies!

15 days and counting until our first visit to VWL as OWNERS!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Ok Groupies........you all know I love the VWL and you all.  But as a DVC Member we are faced with quite a dilemma.   Pretty darn big if ya ask me.
> 
> We just recently stayed at the AKV this month.   DH and myself really liked it.  We had a 1 bedroom savannah view so kids LOVED it.  My one dd sat out on the huge balcony for like 2 hours straight watching the animals.
> 
> 
> 
> When we checked out, dh said he preferred the VWL over the AKV in overall ambience/environment and proximity to the MK.   But when we got home, we found the postcard from DVC citing the AKV add-on incentive.  Dh's is now leaning towards doing our 100 point add-on here because of extra years, 100 developer points to be used within 1 year at SSR, and $500 gift card.
> 
> So, I am sort of sad....bummed.....but I understand dh's side of the debate.  Am I still welcome here if we truly decide to sign on the dotted line ? *



We do not require only a love for VWL to be a groupie, we accept all sorts of resort love here!   
Maria, do you own any points at VWL at all?



Dodie said:


> Hi Groupies! I've been gone again for a quick "girls' getaway" with my best friend - we went up to Lake Michigan and spent some quality shopping and beach time in the beach towns of South Haven, Saugatuck, Holland, and Grand Haven.  I've been trying to catch up on what I missed.
> 
> _And now, here to tell you everything about anything is Mr. Know-It-All. _
> 
> My first reaction is to post that I LOVE ROCKY AND BULLWINKLE!!!!! Thanks so much for the trivia! I knew the answer, but, you all got it, so it's a moot point.
> 
> _Look, Bulliwinkle, a message in a bottle.
> Fan mail from some flounder?
> This is what I really call a message. _
> 
> Welcome to all of the new Groupies!
> 
> 15 days and counting until our first visit to VWL as OWNERS!



Woohoo!  15 days!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie said:


> ...
> 15 days and counting until our first visit to VWL as OWNERS!




If you're staying through 18 days from now, we'll be there together!!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dodie and Bobbiwoz, 
     How lucky you are!

Well after looking at our finances and trying to figure out if and when we can take DD out of school, we have a tentative date.  We are going to try to go January of 2010.  Oh so far away but at least it is a date.  If we went in Dec. we planned (stupid semester finals!) to stay at VWL but we have decided since we stayed there last time to try a new resort.  So I think we will do a split between AKL and BWV.  It will be our first time at AKL.  And DD loved the BWV.  Even though we won't be staying at VWL and it's a long way off any tips are appreciated.  We went in February many, many years ago but never in January.  It is just hard because I just want to plan, plan, plan!!!  Must control myself!  If not my DH & DD may just gag me, lock me in a room far away from them and never let me go back to WDW!


----------



## Dodie

bobbiwoz said:


> If you're staying through 18 days from now, we'll be there together!! Bobbi



Arriving September 10th, departing September 14th!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			AKV will be very large. VWL is very small. It will be tough to use AKV points at VWL during certain times as you know.

Recommendation: Add on at both places!
		
Click to expand...


You are so right WD !  I agree...no disputing and this was discussed between dh and myself.   It's the extra years on the contract that has got him sold on AKV.  Also, we now have a dd in college and tuition is putting a big crunch on our budget.  So 100 points is all we can manage right now.  Believe me....dh was thinking about 200 points until he snapped back into reality !   




			Best wishes as you make your decision for an add on. If I wasn't absolutely determined not to add on in '08 (we already have 13 parts to our contract) we would take advantage of this AKV add on offer!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bobbi !  Wow...13 contracts !!!!!  I'm jealous !!!!  Do u own some at each resort ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bobbi and DODIE !!!  Have awesome trips.....and Dodie, you will LOVE your first stay at the VWL.  Just know it !!!  






Muushka....no, we do not own any points at VWL (but we've stayed at VWL twice and WL like 4-5 times).  I know.....what's my problem with not owning points (hanging head in shame).   We only have one contract which we purchased back in the summer of 2000 and that is at OKW (it was only BWV and OKW back then).   We noticed we're constantly borrowing points so it's time for an add-on.  If dd weren't in college right now, we'd probably do a bigger add-on than 100 points.  *


----------



## wildernessDad

We're heading down next Monday, Labor Day.  Looks like Gustav could be an issue during our vacation.  The track predictions seem to indicate that it MAY veer off into the gulf.


----------



## blossomz

Maria...I am an owner at both lodges! I say do whatever..but never give up your love of lodge!  We split our stay between the 2 lodges last time and loved it.  So I understand entirely!  You are always welcomed here!! 

All these trip announcements are making me sooo homesick!  I have no plans for our next trip as yet....but I know it will be at least this summer if not sooner!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We're heading down next Monday, Labor Day.  Looks like Gustav could be an issue during our vacation.  The track predictions seem to indicate that it MAY veer off into the gulf.



Fingers crossed that Gustav will die a very quick death.  
I am getting a little nervous about all these hurricanes and our upcoming cruise.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dodie and Bobbiwoz,
> How lucky you are!
> 
> Well after looking at our finances and trying to figure out if and when we can take DD out of school, we have a tentative date.  We are going to try to go January of 2010.  Oh so far away but at least it is a date.  If we went in Dec. we planned (stupid semester finals!) to stay at VWL but we have decided since we stayed there last time to try a new resort.  So I think we will do a split between AKL and BWV.  It will be our first time at AKL.  And DD loved the BWV.  Even though we won't be staying at VWL and it's a long way off any tips are appreciated.  We went in February many, many years ago but never in January.  It is just hard because I just want to plan, plan, plan!!!  Must control myself!  If not my DH & DD may just gag me, lock me in a room far away from them and never let me go back to WDW!



   My husband thinks about gagging me too when I start in on my WDW addiction.  

BTW, Any groupies call for F&W events this morning?  I was up at, gasp, 3:45 am PST.  Took an hour of holding and talking, but got 5 out of 6 events I wanted.  Can hardly wait for October to come, staying at the lodge and F& W
yippee! 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> My husband thinks about gagging me too when I start in on my WDW addiction.
> 
> BTW, Any groupies call for F&W events this morning?  I was up at, gasp, 3:45 am PST.  Took an hour of holding and talking, but got 5 out of 6 events I wanted.  Can hardly wait for October to come, staying at the lodge and F& W
> yippee!
> 
> Deb



We will only be at F&W for the first day (9/26).  
I asked my family if they wanted to do Epcot that day, they said no!

Tell me, what events are you going to?


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> We will only be at F&W for the first day (9/26).
> I asked my family if they wanted to do Epcot that day, they said no!
> 
> Tell me, what events are you going to?



We are attending a Kitchen Conversation with Jamie Deen, Cook Book and Bottle with Mark Olive, Party for the Senses, a Food & Wine Pairing in Japan (gotta do it to show support for my daughter in Japan, though I'm not fond of seaweed or sake), and Sweet Sunday.  Didn't make the Champagne Master's Class.
We went last year and had a lot of fun.  
I'm looking forward to spending a lot of down time at the lodge, riding bikes, reading, etc.
Muushka, not long until you get to go!  Maybe you could convince them to go to WS and stop at a booth or two!  Also, listen to Big Bad Voodoo Daddy.  
You'll have fun wherever you end up.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Wow Deb...your plans sound awesome !  Had no idea it was that difficult to get into the F&W events !  I've gone during F&W Festival several times (5-6 ?) and never attended any of the special events.  We all just love walking around the Showcase and sampling the different food, wine and beer.  In fact, dh likes to call it the BEER & WINE Festival  
And just relaxing at the Lodge sounds great.  We did that when we stayed at AKV.  I asked the kids if they wanted to do EMH at the MK one night, and they were like "nope...just want to hang out here".   Those "down" times are often some of the best.  *


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies  
I just love this Thread  

First for the record I big shout out to all the cat lovers
I think of myself as both a cat and dog person...grew up with both,
but after we lost our Golden Pookie ( *DLI* you will understand) I just couldn't get
another dog. So now we are blessed with our 2 Kitty Cats.

*eliza61 *Boy... Rocky and Bullwinkle does that take me back!!!
I wonder what ever happen to Boris and Natasha???

*Granny* Thanks so much for the photo info I'll give it a try 

*Maria* Just love the Lodge .... I agree with *Wilderness Dad* we had a debate at our house DH AKA "the Big Guy" wanted to add on to BCV and I at VWL so we did split the add on. We just signed on the Lodge and are waited listed for the BC.  The incentives  for AKL are hard to pass on.. but they are just for the first year. To us the advantage of the 11th month booking window (for December at VWL and the Flower Show at the BCV) became the incentive we wanted. 

  Whoo Hoo Happy Dance Count Down 19 days 
AKL Savanna View Sept 14-19.. BCV 19-21


----------



## tea pot

50 years Too! said:


> We are attending a Kitchen Conversation with Jamie Deen, Cook Book and Bottle with Mark Olive, Party for the Senses, a Food & Wine Pairing in Japan (gotta do it to show support for my daughter in Japan, though I'm not fond of seaweed or sake), and Sweet Sunday.  Didn't make the Champagne Master's Class.
> We went last year and had a lot of fun.
> I'm looking forward to spending a lot of down time at the lodge, riding bikes, reading, etc.
> Muushka, not long until you get to go!  Maybe you could convince them to go to WS and stop at a booth or two!  Also, listen to Big Bad Voodoo Daddy.
> You'll have fun wherever you end up.
> 
> Deb



I had no idea there were events like this. I just saw the dinner packages and passed.  We were there last October stayed at the BW.
Like Maria... We enjoyed just walking around. Please tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## bobbiwoz

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Thanks Bobbi !  Wow...13 contracts !!!!!  I'm jealous !!!!  Do u own some at each resort ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi and DODIE !!!  Have awesome trips.....and Dodie, you will LOVE your first stay at the VWL.  Just know it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We own points at BWV, VWL, VB, AKV and BCV in that order of points to total 855.  Many of the add ons were 25 points because that's what we could swing, so we really haven't taken advantage of many incentives. We are the DGP and very often go with DS, DDiL, and of course the 3 DGC When I look at our reservation history, more than 1/2 of our nights booked have others in studios or other villas.
> 
> DODIE, we don't get to MCO until 7 PM on the 12th, (DH does have to work on the 12th) so we can see you around!  I usually have my Disb "bobbiwoz" pin on, and would love to say "hi!"  On Saturday we hope to get to EMH at DS and finally get on Toy Story Mania!
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## 50 years Too!

Just looked at the list of upcoming trips.
Lots of you leaving in the next week!
Wondering how *IslandMouse* is doing with the upcoming wedding?
Would love to have a report from him.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

You're scaring me Deb.  For some reason, this morning while making my coffee, I thought about Island Mouse.

I wish he would report in!  I love to hear about wedding plans.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> It's the extra years on the contract that has got him sold on AKV.*



Maria...tough decision, but here are a couple of things to consider.

First off, it sounds like your family has made an emotional connection with AKV.  That's a HUGE point in its favor.   

Not downplaying their enjoyment of VWL, but AKV is obviously a place they can be very happy at.  

AKV has Standard View (saves points) and Concierge (very few) that may be challenging to book at certain times of year without owning there.  I know that SV at BWV is really tough to book as a non-owner, but not sure if Std V at AKV will have the same pull.  If you think you will primarily want to stay in Savanna View at AKV, that might give VWL the edge since it is generally a little tougher to book than AKV Savanna View.  

I don't think you can make a bad decision, and you've already had a good deal of success getting VWL at 7 months.  I think the extra years on the contract and incentives are appropriate to help tip the scales.

Unless, of course, you want to stay at VWL a lot during the holidays during the next few decades.  That would probably be the only reason to really tip the scales to VWL.

And of course, you are always welcome as a Groupie no matter how many resorts you love and enjoy.  We are okay with resort-polygamy.   Since AKV is a sister resort to VWL, it might be considered a bit incestuous though!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dont listen to Granny ...he will get you in trouble!   Go for the VWL pts I say.

Just kiddin with ya Granny


----------



## MiaSRN62

> AKV has Standard View (saves points) and Concierge (very few) that may be challenging to book at certain times of year without owning there. I know that SV at BWV is really tough to book as a non-owner, but not sure if Std V at AKV will have the same pull. If you think you will primarily want to stay in Savanna View at AKV, that might give VWL the edge since it is generally a little tougher to book than AKV Savanna View.
> 
> I don't think you can make a bad decision, and you've already had a good deal of success getting VWL at 7 months. I think the extra years on the contract and incentives are appropriate to help tip the scales.


*Granny....very good points and I appreciate your input.  I called our guide today but got his voicemail.  Will have a list of questions for him.  I don't want to bore u all with my questions because this is a VWL thread.  And I don't want to infringe on that.  
But big positives towards VWL in our eyes are :
1) awesome lobby ( I like it a tad better than AKL)
2) Bay Lake (love water ! Miss that at AKL)
3) boat to MK
4) use of points during winter holidays (honestly, Dec is the only time we haven't been able to get VWL....I've been able to get it at F&W though)

AKV :
1)extra years on contract
2)current incentives (a bonus really, I know it's nothing long term)
3)savannah views
4)value room options if need to conserve points or use for family/friends
5)GV (maybe one day ?  Who knows)
6)Five can sleep in a one bedroom

So far...this is what we're struggling with.......*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Dont listen to Granny ...he will get you in trouble! Go for the VWL pts I say.



*JT !!!   
Spoken like a true VWL  Groupie !!!!   You do this group proud JT !!!*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Dont listen to Granny ...he will get you in trouble!   Go for the VWL pts I say.



I agree with Maria....well said!!  



> Just kiddin with ya Granny




No you weren't.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I agree with Maria....well said!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you weren't.



I'm gonna have to have Ranger Stan look into your background mister.  It seems you may be a secret agent for other DVC resorts What is this World coming too!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Who said wedding?

Our daughter recently became engaged and is planning to be married Oct. 24, 2009.  And yes, she and her husband will be honeymooning at VWL! Of course she's using my points, so it'll be December (2009) until dear husband and I get to enjoy our VWL points.  

Our soon-to-be son-in-law proposed via a billboard. As soon as I can figure out how to post a picture, I will.

Di


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Who said wedding?
> 
> Our daughter recently became engaged and is planning to be married Oct. 24, 2009.  And yes, she and her husband will be honeymooning at VWL!



Di...that is very cool! What a great honeymoon destination.  




> Of course she's using my points, so it'll be December (2009) until dear husband and I get to enjoy our VWL points.




You know, I love my daughters dearly.  Not sure I'd be ready to make the supreme sacrifice of giving up a VWL vacation for them though.  

You are good parents.  Hope she appreciates what you're giving up.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Who said wedding?
> 
> Our daughter recently became engaged and is planning to be married Oct. 24, 2009.  And yes, she and her husband will be honeymooning at VWL! Of course she's using my points, so it'll be December (2009) until dear husband and I get to enjoy our VWL points.
> 
> Our soon-to-be son-in-law proposed via a billboard. As soon as I can figure out how to post a picture, I will.
> 
> Di



Pictures!!  We want pictures!!


----------



## WDWJWEB2

Hey everyone! Sorry i havent posted in a while. we moved hotels from VWL to the POLY concierge on sunday, and i couldnt get an internet connection there for some reason. but anyways i got back home around 12:30 am last night and i was really tired! anyways my b-day was on the 25th and it was great. we all had a lot of fun but were home now anyways i guess its time to get back to normal life now. oh and btw ill try and get some pics ( and maybe a quick video link ) up on the DIS asap. bye!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back WDWJWEB2!.  We wondered what happened to you!  
And we look forward to your pictures and tidbits.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK... Back to the marriage proposal...

Please understand, we are very rural - only 5,000 of us in Homeworth 
To put this on a billboard next to a state highway was hometown newsworthy

Here's a link to the online version of the hometown article.
The link is as follows:  http://www.the-review.com/news/article/4239462


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> OK... Back to the marriage proposal...
> 
> Please understand, we are very rural - only 5,000 of us in Homeworth
> To put this on a billboard next to a state highway was hometown newsworthy
> 
> Here's a link to the online version of the hometown article.
> The link is as follows:  http://www.the-review.com/news/article/4239462



WOW How Sweet   I just read the article.
You are truly blessed... How refreshing to see two young people that will
make a difference in our world.


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone..I have been sooo busy this week with the first week of school!   

I was hoping we'd be able to go to F & W in October..but there is absolutely no where to stay the weekend we wanted to go!  We've been waitlisted everywhere..but so far no luck 

Meanwhile..Bobbi and DODIE!  Have a GREAT time on your trips! 

Yes..where is Island Mouse??? 

Bobbi..do you spend all of your points each year?  Did  you ever use them on the cruise and was it worth it?

Dizny DI..how cute is that proposal!!!!


----------



## Dodie

DiznyDi!!!! Thank you so much for sharing that article and the wonderful story of your daughter's engagement! They both sound like such good "kids." Congratulations!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DiznyDi* what a sweet son- in- law you will have.  Lucky daughter, but I'm also sure he is a lucky guy to have her (and you for a mil, sharing the points and all)!

Welcome back *WDWWEB* , looking forward to hearing all about it.

Have safe trips all of you going in the next week or two.  Everything crossed for no more TS rain storms!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Awwwwww.  What a sweet proposal your future son-in-law made to your daughter. 

"Grow old with me.  The best is yet to be."


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Fingers crossed that Gustav will die a very quick death.
> I am getting a little nervous about all these hurricanes and our upcoming cruise.



Good afternoon Groupies 

Yes, the "dinks" are still lurking around - just haven't been able to keep up with all the news and postings - and participate in all the discussions! Sometimes life seems to get in the way of important stuff - like dropping in on the Board!

DLI  - so sorry to read about Montana.  Such a hard thing to have to deal with -- been there ourselves.  It's the worst part about being a pet owner.

DizneyDi - I hope that you and your family are beginning to find some peace with your father's sudden passing  but are able to find much joy in your daughter's engagement - what a great story!

Eliza - Don't know if you're on the boards or not - just read that you're headed to LSU - hope you do not meet Gustav along the way!  Safe Trip!

I officially joined the ranks of the unemployed on 8/15.  At least Abby  and Gracie  (or as Bob refers to them "the girls")are happy I'm home all day (for now!). Somehow, I thought I'd have gotten further along on our upcoming trip planning than I have..... 

Loving all the pics from everyone's trips - and the reports.  We're just a mere 50 days out from our first DCL cruise!   And then "Home" for 9 days - can't wait!  Hey Muushka - I'm sure the hurricane's will die down before we hit the cruises - but I'll admit that we rebooked for later in October because I was afraid of the hurricane season! ;-)

Hate that we've been away so long -- it's way too many pages to read when you miss a couple of weeks! 

Lots of  to everyone and anyone who's traveling "home" in the next couple of days!

Leslie


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Good to have you back WDWJWEB2 !  How was your stay in Poly concierge ?  Worth the money/points ??   And happy belated birthday to ya !*










*And DiznyDi !  Congrats to your dd and future sil !  That's awesome news !*


----------



## jimmytammy

HappyDinks

Glad to see you back!


----------



## Muushka

Maria.  Leave it to you to find a birthday cake with a Moose on it! 

Eliza,  we miss you.  Are you safe at home yet??

HappyDinks!  I was just wondering about you and your cruise!
How are the plans coming?
Enjoy your time at home.  You deserve it!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Maria.  Leave it to you to find a birthday cake with a Moose on it!
> 
> Eliza,  we miss you.  Are you safe at home yet??
> 
> HappyDinks!  I was just wondering about you and your cruise!
> How are the plans coming?
> Enjoy your time at home.  You deserve it!




Hey Gang, 
Boy did I miss these boards. Just got back yesterday thanks for the travel pixie dust. No funny name storms anywhere in site.   I'm not a big fan of long distance driving especially since it was only Rizzo & I.
The college tour is really a funny process, they seperate the potential students & parents.  For the parents, they really lay on the schmooze.  food, drink, VIP alumni, the entire works so by the end of the day, heck you want to join up and just as you are heading out the door ready to leave you little Johnny or Jane they hit you with the tab.....$29,000 big ones a year.     Of course I started laughing like a loon, because no one in the right mind would actually think anyone could afford that... 
Anyway off to the great state of Kentucky next month for University of Kentucky (am I spelling that right?)
I remember at some point I did want this kid to go away for school..right?

DizyDi, congratulations on the great son in law.  Keep a copy of the article for a keepsake.

Glad to hear from you Happy dinks
Thanks for the groupie hugs Muushka & Blossomz (the other 2/3 of the radio chicks)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Groupies
> DLI  - so sorry to read about Montana.  Such a hard thing to have to deal with -- been there ourselves.  It's the worst part about being a pet owner.
> Leslie


Thank You Happydinks.  Glad to hear from you.



DiznyDi said:


> OK... Back to the marriage proposal...
> 
> Please understand, we are very rural - only 5,000 of us in Homeworth
> To put this on a billboard next to a state highway was hometown newsworthy
> 
> Here's a link to the online version of the hometown article.
> The link is as follows:  http://www.the-review.com/news/article/4239462



Glad for the good news!  What a great story.  Where is Homeworth?


----------



## Muushka

Hey Eliza!  Good to hear from you.  Say, if your travel plans bring you to the 3 biggies (UNC CH, NC State or, God forbid (financially) Duke) look me up!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka Says : Maria. Leave it to you to find a birthday cake with a Moose on it!


     

*Eliza !
welcome back from your road trip !   Glad u missed any named storms !*


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Back Eliza!  Glad you are safe!

And Hi to Happydinks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Going to the Black Hills for the weekend and won't have computer access.  So I just want to wish all my fellow groupies a great labor day!!!  Hope you all have good weather and a fun weekend!


----------



## Dodie

Hey everyone.  DH and I are going to a DIS Unplugged Podcast/DISBOARDS meet here in Indianapolis on Saturday.  There are supposed to be 90+ in attendance!  I don't think any of the attendees are Groupies though.  I've never been to a DIS meet before, so I'm looking forward to meeting some "oldtimers" who will be there (like Dan Murphy and maybe Town Crier).  DH thinks I'm crazy of course - going to meet (in his words) 90 of my "online buddies."  

HAVE A GREAT LONG WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## ransom

Welcome back, Eliza!  You're right, $29,000 a year is nuts.  It seems like they just want kids to come out the other end of the process with so much debt they'll have to work for 20 years just to pay off schooling.  It's crazy!

The way I look at it, take that same $29,000 * 4 years and think how many VWL points you could buy!  And those babies will last for more than 30 years, and can be enjoyed by the whole family.  It's a no brainer, really.


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> Welcome back, Eliza!  You're right, $29,000 a year is nuts.  It seems like they just want kids to come out the other end of the process with so much debt they'll have to work for 20 years just to pay off schooling.  It's crazy!
> 
> *The way I look at it, take that same $29,000 * 4 years and think how many VWL points you could buy!  And those babies will last for more than 30 years, and can be enjoyed by the whole family.  It's a no brainer, really*.



THIS is why I don't have children!!!    

Have a great time at your Podcast meet, *DODIE!!*


----------



## loribell

Eliza - Welcome home. College prices are getting absolutely ridiculous. I know ours go up 10% a year and have for the past several years. Good luck.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, it's all down hill from here (I hope).  Left work today and we'll be flying down to WDW next Monday and staying at the BCV's next week.  It's just a 4-night stay.  The way the hurricanes look at this point, we'll be okay.

We'll be hitting the Adventurer's Club on our anniversary for hopefully not the last time.  I love that place.  Kungaloosh!


----------



## ransom

You lucky dog, wildernessDad!  

Have a great time!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> ......, heck you want to join up and just as you are heading out the door ready to leave you little Johnny or Jane they hit you with the tab.....$29,000 big ones a year.     Of course I started laughing like a loon, because no one in the right mind would actually think anyone could afford that...



Hey Eliza-

Is Rizzo good in any sports?   My last employer sent her son to Princeton, they wanted him for track.  Between the "scholarship" (they call it grant money or something like that there!) money, and the money he got from track - their annual out of pocket was between $15K and $20 - for Princeton!

My sister just told me her son's tuition at Sussquehanna U in PA is $40K (he got a $10K per year "scholarship" if he maintains a 3.0- so down to a "reasonable" $30K) - and her daughter's at Elon in NC is $32K - YIKES!  $62K + other stuff per year - unbelievable!   Thank goodness for graduating in ...hmm...well in the olden days, when tuition was reasonable!  

Glad you got back before Gustav got there!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DODIE* Want to hear all about the meet!

*WD*  Have a safe trip!

*Happy Dinks* Good to see you back!

Hope all the groupies have a safe and relaxing labor day weekend.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Well, it's all down hill from here (I hope).  Left work today and we'll be flying down to WDW next Monday and staying at the BCV's next week.  It's just a 4-night stay.  The way the hurricanes look at this point, we'll be okay.
> 
> We'll be hitting the Adventurer's Club on our anniversary for hopefully not the last time.  I love that place.  Kungaloosh!



Have you stayed at BCV before?

Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs WD and...

*Kungaloosh*


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey WildernessDad, have a GREAT trip 
Happy Anniversary, too!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Hey Eliza-
> 
> Is Rizzo good in any sports?   My sister just told me her son's tuition at Sussquehanna U in PA is $40K (he got a $10K per year "scholarship" if he maintains a 3.0- so down to a "reasonable" $30K) - and her daughter's at Elon in NC is $32K - YIKES!  $62K + other stuff per year - unbelievable!   Thank goodness for graduating in ...hmm...well in the olden days, when tuition was reasonable!
> 
> Glad you got back before Gustav got there!



Of course not HD, because only I could give birth to a 10lb child who grows to 6ft 3 & 217 lbs by the time he's 13 and refuse to play absolutely *any* sports.  I'm the kiss of death, I swear.



wildernessDad said:


> Well, it's all down hill from here (I hope).  Left work today and we'll be flying down to WDW next Monday and staying at the BCV's next week.  It's just a 4-night stay.  The way the hurricanes look at this point, we'll be okay.
> 
> We'll be hitting the Adventurer's Club on our anniversary for hopefully not the last time.  I love that place.  Kungaloosh!




Happy Anniversary!!  sending a virtual toast from me & the old guy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DODIE !  Have a great time at the DIS meet....please report back to us how it goes.  

Disney Lovin Iowan...have a wonderful time in the Black Hills (not 100% sure what they are though).  

As for college.....yes.....I am living the horror of college tuition.   
DD could have gone to a PA state school for her major (marine bio) and we could have paid in-state resident costs.  But.....they offered no field work during the school years.  All field work must be done during the summer and in VA because PA is pretty much land-locked.  So this is how she ended up at FL Tech.   I mean, they are 10 min from the ocean....have their own boat for field work and LOTS of companies that would hire students with marine bio degrees recruit there.  Something like 90% of grads end up working in their selected fields----couldn't be said for grads of some of the PA schools we toured.  Luckily she got a grant and an academic scholarship....and dh's employer offers tuition assistance to children of employees under the age of 24.  If not for all of that....we would not have been able to afford it.  But even still....these will be some "leaner" years for us.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dodie said:


> Hey everyone.  DH and I are going to a DIS Unplugged Podcast/DISBOARDS meet here in Indianapolis on Saturday.  There are supposed to be 90+ in attendance!  I don't think any of the attendees are Groupies though.  I've never been to a DIS meet before, so I'm looking forward to meeting some "oldtimers" who will be there (like Dan Murphy and maybe Town Crier).  DH thinks I'm crazy of course - going to meet (in his words) 90 of my "online buddies."
> 
> HAVE A GREAT LONG WEEKEND EVERYONE!!!!!



Hey Dodie

If you see Dan Murphy, tell him Tammy and Jimmy(JImmyTammy) say hey.  He is a great guy.  We met him at Big River Grille a few yrs back.


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!  want to hear about the Dis meet.  If its anything like Magic Meets here in PA you will have a GREAT time!

Have a wonderful trip WD and wife!
Happy Anniversary!

Eliza...I feel your pain!  I'm up to my neck in tuition!


----------



## Granny

I hope all Groupies are enjoying a wonderful Labor Day weekend with those they love.

And speaking of things we love, anyone up for a nice morning sunrise over Bay Lake?


----------



## blossomz

Wow...Thanks Granny!


----------



## Muushka

Beautiful picture Granny.  
I showed the beautiful sunrise to my husband and he said 'what's that'? (he's a late sleeper) 

Groupie safe wishes for all of our neighbors who live in the area that might be affected by the hurricane. 

Being a former S FL resident, it is always on my mind.


----------



## eliza61

Great picture Granny!  Thanks,
Hoping all and any groupies in the Louisiana area have found some safe & dry harbour.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Disney Lovin Iowan...have a wonderful time in the Black Hills (not 100% sure what they are though).


Thanks Maria.  Sorry for not being more specific.  We were in Spearfish South Dakota.  That whole area (Rapid City etc.)is considered the Black Hills.  I tell you if anyone goes through that area I would highly recommend a drive through Spearfish canyon and a meal on the patio of the Latchstring Restaurant.  It just doesn't get more beautiful.  We had some hard work with moving BIL and SIL there but the scenery made it well worth it.  I would love to live there since I can't live at VWL!!!
Hope everyone in Gustav's path is doing okay!

Thanks for the great picture Granny!

Boy all this talk of college tuition makes me nervous with having a DD who is a high school sophomore!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, I am so grateful that Loretta, my home-schooled cat, has no desire to attend college.  She is content just hanging around the house and getting fed.

Seriously, I feel for parents these days.  
I don't want to tell you what my college tuition was many many moons ago.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yes, I am so grateful that Loretta, my home-schooled cat, has no desire to attend college.  She is content just hanging around the house and getting fed.


----------



## blossomz

So..has anyone seen our secretive kitty at the Lodge?  Since we named him he seems to have vanished!


----------



## Muushka

No!  But I haven't been back since though.  I really hope to see him in Jan.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> Yes, I am so grateful that Loretta, my home-schooled cat, has no desire to attend college.  She is content just hanging around the house and getting fed.
> 
> Seriously, I feel for parents these days.
> I don't want to tell you what my college tuition was many many moons ago.



     

Least anyone think I'm being insensitive to the college tuition whoas--
I just finished paying for four years of private college tuition for DD and DS is starting his second year at an out of state public college where I have the unfortunate obligation to pay out of state tuition.

Having only furry children seems better and better.  Oops, too late!

 Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> I hope all Groupies are enjoying a wonderful Labor Day weekend with those they love.
> 
> And speaking of things we love, anyone up for a nice morning sunrise over Bay Lake?



Absolutely gorgeous!  Can hardly wait to be there in 46 days!
Ahhhh.....

Deb


----------



## Dodie

Good morning, Groupies! I have to keep reminding myself that it's Tuesday. It sure feels like a Monday.

I went to my first DIS meet on Saturday (after 10 years on the boards)! It was here in Indy.  ADP (Aaron) put it together and it was amazing. We had 80 people in attendance! It was great to put some names with some faces and I got to meet some DIS "oldtimers" like me - particularly Dan Murphy and Towncrier. I've wanted to meet Dan for a long time and, just as you would suspect, he is as nice in person as he is on the boards.

It was a pitch-in and there was wonderful food there - including some Disney recipes and a beautiful 3 layer cake! The topper had to be DOLE WHIPS!!! MenashaCorp (Jason) rented a softserve machine and bought the mix to make real, actual DOLE WHIPS! It was so neat.

Here's a link to a thread with some pictures, if you're so inclined:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1937254

*Now - on to VWL topics.  Barring any interference from newly named tropical storm Ike , DH and I will be at the Lodge a week from tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!*

P.S. As parents of only furry children also (2 German Shepherds and a Maine Coon Cat), I am SHOCKED to see the cost of tuition these days.  Wow. Puts things in perspective. Good luck to those of you funding higher education for your "young-ins."


----------



## Muushka

What it is with Groupie's pets and my pet envy of their pets (does that even make sense???) 

*DODIE*, you have a Maine Coon Kitty!!!!!  Picture please!!!!

PS thanks for the bouncing Mickey


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> *DODIE*, you have a Maine Coon Kitty!!!!!  Picture please!!!



Abby - 8-year-old Maine Coon Cat:





And - to be fair and not to exclude any of the furry children:

Maya - 7-year-old German Shepherd (my "baby"):





Greta - 7-month-old White German Shepherd, i.e., the TERROR!!! (DH's "baby"):


----------



## Muushka

DODIE!!  You do the same thing I did with my pets, human names!

They are sooooo cute.  Being partial to kitties, Abby is the cutest!


----------



## DiznyDi

*DODIE*
Thanks for the Mickey! How's it look?

WOW, VWL a week from tomorrow.... you're the envy of all the Groupies.  

Thanks, Granny for the picture...so serene. What a lovely way to start the holiday week-end!

College tuition: I'm sure glad that's behind us! That's why we added on at Wilderness Lodge!  Gotta do something with all that extra cash!  

Have a good week, everyone!
Di


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Granny !  What a gorgeous photo of the sunrise over Bay Lake !!!
You sure do get up early !!!!   





			Muushka says : Yes, I am so grateful that Loretta, my home-schooled cat, has no desire to attend college.
		
Click to expand...

OMG Muuska.....too funny !!!!  Loved it    

DLI...thanks so much for the explanation of where and what Black Hills in SD is.  Sounds like a beautiful place.  

DODIE !!! First of all....the DIS meet sounded awesome.  I always enjoyed Dan Murphy's and Towncrier's posts too.   Sounded like a really fun day.  
And happy countdown to VWL stay !!!  Whoo-hoo !    *


----------



## eliza61

Dodie said:


> I went to my first DIS meet on Saturday (after 10 years on the boards)! It was here in Indy.  ADP (Aaron) put it together and it was amazing. We had 80 people in attendance! It was great to put some names with some faces and I got to meet some DIS "oldtimers" like me - particularly Dan Murphy and Towncrier. I've wanted to meet Dan for a long time and, just as you would suspect, he is as nice in person as he is on the boards.
> Here's a link to a thread with some pictures, if you're so inclined:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1937254
> 
> *Now - on to VWL topics.  Barring any interference from newly named tropical storm Ike , DH and I will be at the Lodge a week from tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!*
> 
> P.S. As parents of only furry children also (2 German Shepherds and a Maine Coon Cat), I am SHOCKED to see the cost of tuition these days.  Wow. Puts things in perspective. Good luck to those of you funding higher education for your "young-ins."





DiznyDi said:


> *DODIE*
> Thanks for the Mickey! How's it look?
> 
> 
> 
> *College tuition: I'm sure glad that's behind us! That's why we added on at Wilderness Lodge!  Gotta do something with all that extra cash!  *
> Have a good week, everyone!
> Di




*DODIE*
Thanks for the pictures.  Deb willis over at allearsnet always has a big meet in PA once a year, I'm making a plan to go in 2009.  Maybe I can kidnap Mia & Bloosomz to go also.     Have a safe and wonderful trip, you know the drill- we like loads of pictures and details.  Digging through some seriously old records for a little "Proud Mary"  maybe some Tina can keep Ike away.  (Have to go kill the Demon child, he just ask me what the heck my LP was?)

Di,
You mean there's actually life after college tuition.  It may be the one & only time in my life I'll actually be a size 2.  Not eating for 8 years may just be the diet that finally works.  I am so going to be a burden to these kids in my old age.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Granny !  What a gorgeous photo of the sunrise over Bay Lake !!!
> You sure do get up early !!!!
> 
> *



Okay...time to fess up.  I didn't take the sunrise photo.  I stole it off of the WL thread over on the Resort Board.  

Hey, I never claimed that I took the picture!!  Forgive me for taking the credit for that beautiful photo.   

And as long as I'm showing off stolen photos, here's another....


----------



## Muushka

Granny, I was so proud of you getting up so early!

You 'borrow' great pics!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I second what Muushka said !  Feel free to borrow and share any time !!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Does anyone else not see all of Muushka's signature at the bottom?


----------



## 50 years Too!

Dodie said:


> Good morning, Groupies! I have to keep reminding myself that it's Tuesday. It sure feels like a Monday.
> 
> I went to my first DIS meet on Saturday (after 10 years on the boards)! It was here in Indy.  ADP (Aaron) put it together and it was amazing. We had 80 people in attendance! It was great to put some names with some faces and I got to meet some DIS "oldtimers" like me - particularly Dan Murphy and Towncrier. I've wanted to meet Dan for a long time and, just as you would suspect, he is as nice in person as he is on the boards.
> 
> It was a pitch-in and there was wonderful food there - including some Disney recipes and a beautiful 3 layer cake! The topper had to be DOLE WHIPS!!! MenashaCorp (Jason) rented a softserve machine and bought the mix to make real, actual DOLE WHIPS! It was so neat.
> 
> Here's a link to a thread with some pictures, if you're so inclined:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1937254
> 
> *Now - on to VWL topics.  Barring any interference from newly named tropical storm Ike , DH and I will be at the Lodge a week from tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!*
> 
> P.S. As parents of only furry children also (2 German Shepherds and a Maine Coon Cat), I am SHOCKED to see the cost of tuition these days.  Wow. Puts things in perspective. Good luck to those of you funding higher education for your "young-ins."



Oh Dodie, what fun!  Wish there was something like that in OR E GUN!
My daughter almost went to college in South Bend, I could have made a trip out for a visit during meet times, darn!

Ike can't keep a groupie away!!!

Deb


----------



## Dodie

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Does anyone else not see all of Muushka's signature at the bottom?



I think it depends on your settings for your computer. I can't see all of some signatures at work where my settings are 800x600 but can see everything on my widescreen monitor at home where the settings are 1920x1200.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dodie said:


> I think it depends on your settings for your computer. I can't see all of some signatures at work where my settings are 800x600 but can see everything on my widescreen monitor at home where the settings are 1920x1200.



Dodie!!!  Thanks for the explanation!  I am computer challenged!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Does anyone else not see all of Muushka's signature at the bottom?



I need to clean it up a bit.  thanks!


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> Okay...time to fess up.  I didn't take the sunrise photo.  I stole it off of the WL thread over on the Resort Board.



Granny - the pics are great anyway - makes us even more anxious to get "home" again!

We had a "funny" experience at Costco on Sunday.  We pulled into a parking spot and right across from us was a mini van with a Disney license plate bracket "Been there, done that, going back" (same as ours). The plate read LUV OKW - and had a mom, dad, and daughter disney window decal on it.  Couldn't help it - had to leave a note on their windshield! "Proud DVC owners at VWL! From the blue Prius parked across from you!"  Hope they weren't offended!

Hope everyone had a good Labor Day weekend.  All we did was "negotiate" for a new fridge (used a lesson I learned from The Last Lecture!) and ended up with a good deal!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Does anyone else not see all of Muushka's signature at the bottom?
> __________________



I had to adjust my signature too.....I noticed several people on the boards are having their siggy's cut off ?   I wonder if the mods changed the parameters of how much is allowed in each person's signature ?  




> The plate read LUV OKW - and had a mom, dad, and daughter disney window decal on it. Couldn't help it - had to leave a note on their windshield! "Proud DVC owners at VWL! From the blue Prius parked across from you!" Hope they weren't offended!



I'm sure they weren't happydinks.     I'm an OKW owner and I wouldn't be offended.  That was cool that you spotted them.   I read that PA is one of the states with the largest population of DVC Members yet I think I've only seen one car indicating they're a Member in all the years I've been a Member.  I guess alot of people just don't advertise it here in PA ?


----------



## MaryJ

Dodie said:


> Good morning, Groupies! I have to keep reminding myself that it's Tuesday. It sure feels like a Monday.
> 
> I went to my first DIS meet on Saturday (after 10 years on the boards)! It was here in Indy.  ADP (Aaron) put it together and it was amazing. We had 80 people in attendance! It was great to put some names with some faces and I got to meet some DIS "oldtimers" like me - particularly Dan Murphy and Towncrier. I've wanted to meet Dan for a long time and, just as you would suspect, he is as nice in person as he is on the boards.
> 
> It was a pitch-in and there was wonderful food there - including some Disney recipes and a beautiful 3 layer cake! The topper had to be DOLE WHIPS!!! MenashaCorp (Jason) rented a softserve machine and bought the mix to make real, actual DOLE WHIPS! It was so neat.
> 
> Here's a link to a thread with some pictures, if you're so inclined:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1937254
> 
> *Now - on to VWL topics.  Barring any interference from newly named tropical storm Ike , DH and I will be at the Lodge a week from tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!*
> 
> P.S. As parents of only furry children also (2 German Shepherds and a Maine Coon Cat), I am SHOCKED to see the cost of tuition these days.  Wow. Puts things in perspective. Good luck to those of you funding higher education for your "young-ins."



I heard about the meet in Indy, but I was on the repo cruise at the time.  If they have another one next year, I'll try to make it.

DD & I are hanging out at the AKV until Friday morning.   I miss the ORIGINAL lodge though.  Thank goodness we'll be there in January!  Went to Epcot and Studios today.  Rode the redone Spaceship Earth and Toy Story Mania.  Going to AK tonight for extra Magic Hours and maybe PI tonight for one last trip to the Adventurer's Club.


----------



## Muushka

Mary J are you back from the western repo cruise?  If yes, DETAILS!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I gotta say, that last picture you put in, it made my heart flutter.  That is the best pic I have seen from that area of the Lodge.  Thanks for sharing.  As if I werent already, homesickness just took a new turn


----------



## blossomz

I love finding people in my hometown with DVC info on their vehicles!  There aren't too many, but when you see them it's like finding family...even if it's from a different resort!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I gotta say, that last picture you put in, it made my heart flutter.  That is the best pic I have seen from that area of the Lodge.  Thanks for sharing.  As if I werent already, homesickness just took a new turn



Yep, kind of makes you want to go up on the roof and raise the flags, doesn't it?  

I agree that it's a nice one.  

And here's one more that I loved the first time I saw it, and still do...


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Yep, kind of makes you want to go up on the roof and raise the flags, doesn't it?
> 
> I agree that it's a nice one.
> 
> And here's one more that I loved the first time I saw it, and still do...



Love it, love it, love it!!


----------



## Dodie

Okay Groupies. I'm officially worried.

We travel to WDW regularly in September and have always been lucky before. I know that it's risky, but this is just crazy.  My stomach is literally hurting when I look at the graphic below.   We are scheduled to arrive for our first VWL trip as OWNERS on Wednesday morning at 9:00 a.m.  I don't care if it rains and blows while we are there.  I just want to *get there!*






I don't know what to do, except to ask my fellow Groupies to think good thoughts - not selfishly just for us and our trip - but for Florida and the East Coast.


----------



## Muushka

Dodie, good thoughts for this first VWL trip home as owners.
On the positive side, we have been at Universal during a hurricane and the place was empty.  We loved it.  Just the threat kept people away.  But be safe.  As someone on the East coast, our preparations started yesterday with full tanks and cash on hand.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dodie*
Good thoughts and  coming to you and all the travelers over these next few days.

Our daughter was in Disney in 2005 during a hurricane. In Ohio every newscast said to stay away and that Disney was getting pounded - in reality she had only a few drops of rain and some significant wind.... and had the park nearly to herself!


----------



## eliza61

*Dodie*,

Here's my pixie dust. 

Man, I don't know if this is global warming, global cooling or what but 3 hurricanes in 1 month is 'friggin ridiculous.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dodie said:


> Okay Groupies. I'm officially worried.
> 
> We travel to WDW regularly in September and have always been lucky before. I know that it's risky, but this is just crazy.  My stomach is literally hurting when I look at the graphic below.   We are scheduled to arrive for our first VWL trip as OWNERS on Wednesday morning at 9:00 a.m.  I don't care if it rains and blows while we are there.  I just want to *get there!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do, except to ask my fellow Groupies to think good thoughts - not selfishly just for us and our trip - but for Florida and the East Coast.



Dodie and Muushka here is some pixie dust for both of you.   

I was in Florida many, many years ago during tropical storm Barry.  It was no big deal just some rain.  Sure hope you guys will be okay.  My sister is heading to Myrtle Beach next week for her honeymoon so we will be keeping our eyes on the weather.
Heading for Nashville tonight.  Hope you all have a good weekend!



Muushka said:


> Dodie, good thoughts for this first VWL trip home as owners.
> On the positive side, we have been at Universal during a hurricane and the place was empty.  We loved it.  Just the threat kept people away.  But be safe.  As someone on the East coast, our preparations started yesterday with full tanks and cash on hand.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie!


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello groupies. Been a while with start of school and all.

   for everyone that could be affected by IKE. Here's hoping he turns away and stays in the middle of the Atlantic.

*DODIE* Enjoy your first VWL DVC trip.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks MM, but Hannah is headed our way.  Once she is gone I will worry about Ike!

Good to see you!


----------



## Disney_Daddy

Quick question for the VWL gang...

I'm staying at VWL currently. We are on the 4th floor in a dedicated 2BR. There has been some incredibly loud scrapping, sanding and generally loud noises coming from the 5th floor today.

I went to the balcony and looked up. The curtains in the room above us are tied up and there is no patio furniture on any of the balcony's. 

I went to the elevator and tried to go the 5th floor, but the elevator wouldn't allow me to choose 5. 

So what gives? Are they remodeling the 5th floor right now?  If so, a little heads up would have probably been appropriate. 

Nothing major, but my kids naps were cut short and momma wasn't happy. And everyone knows that when momma's not happy...nobody's happy!!!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Thanks MM, but Hannah is headed our way.  Once she is gone I will worry about Ike!
> 
> Good to see you! [/quote ]
> 
> Muushka, I was at the grocery store earlier today and the bread, milk, water and "D" batteries were almost all gone!
> Stay dry!!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka...DODIE!!


----------



## Granny

Dodie said:


> Okay Groupies. I'm officially worried.
> 
> We travel to WDW regularly in September and have always been lucky before. I know that it's risky, but this is just crazy.  My stomach is literally hurting when I look at the graphic below.



From following other threads about Florida hurricanes, I know that the often repeated advice is that projections for more than 24-48 hours are very much guesswork.  The farther out the projection, the less likelihood of accuracy.  Since you are looking at 5+ days out, I wouldn't let it freak you out.  Just keep good thoughts and hope for the best.  Good luck!!


----------



## Granny

Disney_Daddy said:


> Quick question for the VWL gang...
> 
> I'm staying at VWL currently. We are on the 4th floor in a dedicated 2BR. There has been some incredibly loud scrapping, sanding and generally loud noises coming from the 5th floor today.
> 
> I went to the balcony and looked up. The curtains in the room above us are tied up and there is no patio furniture on any of the balcony's.
> 
> I went to the elevator and tried to go the 5th floor, but the elevator wouldn't allow me to choose 5.
> 
> So what gives? Are they remodeling the 5th floor right now?  If so, a little heads up would have probably been appropriate.
> 
> Nothing major, but my kids naps were cut short and momma wasn't happy. And everyone knows that when momma's not happy...nobody's happy!!!



My guess is that they are using this relatively quiet time of the year to refurbish some of the villas.  You're right, it would have been nice to have been told that.  Someone has to end up with the 4th floor rooms but at least some warning would have been appropriate I would think.

Hopefully it will be short lived and you can enjoy the rest of your trip in some sort of peace.  Enjoy your time at VWL!!


----------



## Dodie

*Muushka*:     

I'll be thinking of you this weekend. Stay safe. A messed up vacation is nothing compared to the possible consequences of someone living in the path of one of these storms!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DODIE !!!!!!!

*I wish you all the best !   Hoping it's nothing like Tropical Storm Faye was (which I survived while I was down there.....nothing like dodging tornado warnings for hours !).  I am in constant contact with my dd who is at college down there.  She said they are not anticipated the kind of wrath Faye dished out on them, but Thurs night and Friday is going to be a windy/rainy day. 

I'll never underestimate the power of a tropical storm again.....but I think in this case, you'll be fine.  Just keep thinking....."VWL....HERE I COME !" *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka !  Stay safe !  I have a couple friends from work going down to SC (Myrtle Beach) for their vacation this week !   Hope all goes well.  We'll be thinking about you ! *


----------



## Dodie

Can I just say that this group of people, connected only by a common love for an uncommon place (OUR LODGE), is an amazing, supportive, caring, and considerate community. I'm so glad to be a "regular" now.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> As someone on the East coast, our preparations started yesterday with full tanks and cash on hand.



Same here- DH did some yard "picking up" (I have several "tree faces" that could fly away) and we pretty much stay in hurricane prep with a generator, food, batteries, water, extension cords, etc. One year we were hit so many times it was ridiculous- sea spray killed all the greenery and being without power for days in the heat and humidity is draining. I learned how to run off our generator the following (and boy were we popular to visit!)- window air conditioner, fan, freezer, refrigerator, TV and the occasional computer plug in. This year DH swears he has the correct plug to run our water pump- I hope he is correct. I'm keeping my eye on Ike.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for the good wishes.  You wouldn't think the Raleigh area would have hurricanes, but 2 weeks after I moved up here from S FL we got hit with Fran.  So not fun.



Dodie said:


> Can I just say that this group of people, connected only by a common love for an uncommon place (OUR LODGE), is an amazing, supportive, caring, and considerate community. I'm so glad to be a "regular" now.



Amen Dodie.  You guys are the best. 



Tarheel Tink said:


> Same here- DH did some yard "picking up" (I have several "tree faces" that could fly away) and we pretty much stay in hurricane prep with a generator, food, batteries, water, extension cords, etc. One year we were hit so many times it was ridiculous- sea spray killed all the greenery and being without power for days in the heat and humidity is draining. I learned how to run off our generator the following (and boy were we popular to visit!)- window air conditioner, fan, freezer, refrigerator, TV and the occasional computer plug in. This year DH swears he has the correct plug to run our water pump- I hope he is correct. I'm keeping my eye on Ike.



Ugh!  Sounds like you are a lot more vulnerable than we are if you are talking sea spray.  Was it '96 the year you were talking about being so bad?  That was our Fran year.
Thanks for the projectile reminder!  Be safe.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Muushka, Tarheel*, and all the rest of you groupies living in the Carolinas, hoping and praying that nasty hurricane stays far out at sea!  Don't want HH and Savannah hurt either, since HH is my second favorite resort.  I'd also like to 1/2 year retire in your neck of the woods, but that is something I'm still working on with DH!  
*Dodie*--fingers crossed that these hurricanes don't disrupt travel Wednesday!  

Good to see you *Mickeymorse*. 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Yayhoo groupies.  My 1000th post.
Wanted to have it be on my favorite thread!
Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Yayhoo groupies.  My 1000th post.
> Wanted to have it be on my favorite thread!
> Deb



1000!  You go girl!
Yeah, come on to the east side of the united states, the more the merrier!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> Ugh!  Sounds like you are a lot more vulnerable than we are if you are talking sea spray.  Was it '96 the year you were talking about being so bad?  That was our Fran year.
> Thanks for the projectile reminder!  Be safe.



Yep, that was the year- I think that was the year Dennis hit us and then came BACK and hit us again!
A bit off topic but funny (to me  )
During Fran DH stepped outside to have a cigarette and was thunked on the head by a windwept bird- almost knocked him out (a sign from God? ). He has a history of being attacked by birds (a duck did a flyby at our beloved WL pool!  ). We field trial bird dogs and a wayward quail ended up in our van; DH went out to get something out of the van that night and I heard a distinct girly scream rip through the night- quail had flown in his face in the dark!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dodie

Moose Dust and good thoughts towards a great and storm free trip


----------



## Muushka

Tarheel Tink said:


> Yep, that was the year- I think that was the year Dennis hit us and then came BACK and hit us again!
> A bit off topic but funny (to me  )
> During Fran DH stepped outside to have a cigarette and was thunked on the head by a windwept bird- almost knocked him out (a sign from God? ). He has a history of being attacked by birds (a duck did a flyby at our beloved WL pool!  ). We field trial bird dogs and a wayward quail ended up in our van; DH went out to get something out of the van that night and I heard a distinct girly scream rip through the night- quail had flown in his face in the dark!



Your poor husband!  But I must admit, that is pretty funny.

Want to know what my husband wanted to do DURING Fran?  A tree fell on our house and he was going to go out there and move it.  In the morning, the reality of what happened hit us like a....very old hickory tree that wrapped up 4 other trees with it and took over 1/2 of our house!  (not through it, just all over it).


----------



## Happydinks

Tarheel Tink said:


> We field trial bird dogs and a wayward quail ended up in our van; DH went out to get something out of the van that night and I heard a distinct girly scream rip through the night- quail had flown in his face in the dark!



TT - that is a really funny story!  Your husband and I seem to have the same "bird" attraction.  I remember being "hit" by seagulls at the Jersey shore (several times) - and then, leaving the AK two years ago, end of the day, almost to the gates, something way larger than a seagull "hit" my shoulder and splattered all the way down the side of my shirt  After Bob stopped laughing (because I had just said "Gee, I wonder if anyone ever gets pooped on in here?"), I was at least able to wash off in the restroom before going back to VWL to change. What a mess!

Hey Muushka, TT - hope you all avoid the brunt of Hannah.  They already have "storm coverage" in Richmond (guess the grocery stores will be emptied out) - and they're only predicting 5 inches of rain with 45 mph winds (guess it's a slow news day).  It is race weekend here, so maybe that's why it's getting all the press.

Dodie and all who are travelling to WDW - fingers and toes crossed and lots of  that Ike makes a sharp right hand turn and boomerangs back out into the Atlantic.  Small consulation - if Ike looks like he's coming - the parks will be relatively quiet!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks HD.  Say, are you going to the race??  We love that track, one of our favorites.  Some day we are going to a race at Richmond!


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Friday morning all. I guess I got ahead of myself with Ike. Heres hoping Hanna misses everyone on the east coast. Enough with the storms already.

LOL TT. For me I have been hit by bird you know what 3 times. Still waiting for that good luck. Then again, having found this thread counts as good luck.  Also being a VWL owner must also count. Hey, come to think of it, it seems I have been blessed with lots of good luck.

139 more days to go!!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Thanks HD.  Say, are you going to the race??  We love that track, one of our favorites.  Some day we are going to a race at Richmond!



We actually have been to the race several times - and the best way that you can go - in a private box  Free drinks, food, ac, best of all - private bathrooms! Bob dealt with a vendor who had the box - and we were invited to attend.  We even had pit passes several years - which was very cool.

I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.


----------



## Dodie

Hey guys. I posted this question on the Planning Board, but I'm not getting much response. Since so many of you are DVC veterans, I'm wondering if anyone has had an experience similar to what I may be facing with our trip (planning on a Wednesday a.m. arrival).

Since we just bought DVC in April and this is our first trip as owners, I have some questions about possible scenarios...

If it becomes obvious that this hurricane is going to impact central Florida seriously and Wednesday is the "bad day," our flight would obviously be cancelled. If that happens, what can I do about our DVC reservation and points? If I call MS, I want to know what my options are. 

?-->Could I drop a day and come on Thursday (assuming we could get a flight - questionable)? If so, would I eat the points for Wednesday night?

?-->At that late time, if there's anything available, could I book a trip with those same points (i.e., reschedule) for some time in November?

?-->Or - if the trip ends up being impossible - are we just out of luck?

I guess another option is trying to fly out on Tuesday night and finding somewhere to stay for that one night - but - that's pretty crazy right?


----------



## Granny

Dodie said:


> Hey guys. I posted this question on the Planning Board, but I'm not getting much response. Since so many of you are DVC veterans, I'm wondering if anyone has had an experience similar to what I may be facing with our trip (planning on a Wednesday a.m. arrival).
> 
> Since we just bought DVC in April and this is our first trip as owners, I have some questions about possible scenarios...
> 
> If it becomes obvious that this hurricane is going to impact central Florida seriously and Wednesday is the "bad day," our flight would obviously be cancelled. If that happens, what can I do about our DVC reservation and points? If I call MS, I want to know what my options are.
> 
> ?-->Could I drop a day and come on Thursday (assuming we could get a flight - questionable)? If so, would I eat the points for Wednesday night?


  If you mean drop the day the same day as check-in, I'm afraid so.  Cancellations on the same day result in lost points.  

If you mean call now, you would not lose the points...they would go into a Holding Account.


> ?-->At that late time, if there's anything available, could I book a trip with those same points (i.e., reschedule) for some time in November?


  As indicated, you'd lose the first day points if you call that day to cancel.  The rest of the points would go into a Holding Account.  Holding Account points can be used to make DVC Resort reservations no sooner than 60 days in advance.  So for a November trip you would book in September so that would work for you at this point, pending availability.



> ?-->Or - if the trip ends up being impossible - are we just out of luck?



The main thing is to call and make sure MS knows what is going on.  Otherwise, you end up forfeiting all your points.  Since you are already within the 30 days of check in, there isn't a lot of benefit to cancelling your trip now other than trying to book another one 60 days later if that interests you.



> I guess another option is trying to fly out on Tuesday night and finding somewhere to stay for that one night - but - that's pretty crazy right?



Actually, we do this on every trip...though we drive.  Since we arrive late in the evening, we stay off-site the first night.  Two reasons.  First we don't like to use a nights worth of points (usually weekend ones at that!) to literally just sleep.  Secondly, we find that early morning check-ins go a lot better for us in terms of getting our room requests met.  If that works for you, it might be your best option.

You can just use Priceline or some other site to get a reasonable price on a hotel.  In the scheme of our vacation costs, another $65-$85 for a hotel one night is not all that big of a deal to us.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Granny

Here are the Holding Account rules as copied from the official Member web site:

*Holding Account*_
Read about how to use Vacation Points from a previously changed reservation.


Any time you change or cancel a Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation 30 days to one day before your scheduled arrival date, the Vacation Points used for that reservation are put into a Holding Account. 

What you need to know about using Holding Account Vacation Points:

You can use these Vacation Points for a new Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation during your current Use Year as long as you book the reservation 60 or less days before the new check-in date. 


These Vacation Points can be used for an exchange during your current Use Year in two ways: 
For The Disney Collection (except Disneyland® Resort hotels in California), Concierge Collection or Adventurer Collection if you're making the reservation more than 4 months before the end of your Use Year for a check-in date that is 60 or less days away. 
For Disneyland Resort hotels in California and the World Passport Collection as long as the reservation is booked 60 or less days before the new check-in date. 
These Vacation Points cannot be banked or borrowed. 
These Vacation Points must be used to complete travel by the end of the Use Year or they will expire. _​


----------



## mickeymorse

Happydinks said:


> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.



So sorry to hear about Abby  May you feel comfort in knowing she will be at peace.


----------



## Dodie

Happydinks said:


> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.



 I'm sorry I missed this when you first posted it. It's hard. We went through it twice last year. We are "DINKs" too - so those pups ARE our kids. You say it's the cruddy part of pet ownership, but it's also the WONDERFUL part of pet ownership - the fact that you CAN make that decision to end the suffering.  

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie, if you're able to, I think I would "go" with the leaving on Tuesday, but I wouldn't make that decision right now, I would wait, probably until Sunday.  Unless people feel these extra days would make a big difference in the price of the ticket change.

Bobbi


----------



## tea pot

Happydinks said:


> We actually have been to the race several times - and the best way that you can go - in a private box  Free drinks, food, ac, best of all - private bathrooms! Bob dealt with a vendor who had the box - and we were invited to attend.  We even had pit passes several years - which was very cool.
> 
> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.



The loss of a dear pet is so hard.... They become a part of the family and grow in your heart.  Sounds like you did all you could for Abby I hope that
can give you some peace.
you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tea pot

*Muushka *and any one else on the east coast please stay safe 
We need you  

Pixie dust to all of us traveling soon.... 
My thought is.. Just get me there safely  

I've already packed the yellow ponchos


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes.  You wouldn't think the Raleigh area would have hurricanes, but 2 weeks after I moved up here from S FL we got hit with Fran.  So not fun.
> 
> :





Tarheel Tink said:


> Same here- DH did some yard "picking up" (I have several "tree faces" that could fly away) and we pretty much stay in hurricane prep with a generator, food, batteries, water, extension cords, etc. One year we were hit so many times it was ridiculous- sea spray killed all the greenery and being without power for days in the heat and humidity is draining. I learned how to run off our generator the following (and boy were we popular to visit!)- window air conditioner, fan, freezer, refrigerator, TV and the occasional computer plug in. This year DH swears he has the correct plug to run our water pump- I hope he is correct. I'm keeping my eye on Ike.




Ok, my East Coast Gang, Has every one Batten down the hatches?  
I want every one safe and sound.  We're only forcasted for lots of rain but that's it.  Hopefully by the time Hannah reaches this far north she'll be out to sea.



Happydinks said:


> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.



Cry away.    I'm going to give my mutt Hobbes an extra doggie treat in Abby's honor.

Hey Dodie,
Right now, I'm liking my dog way better than Sid & Rizzo.  
Still doing my Anti Ike, moose dance for you


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Good Friday morning all. I guess I got ahead of myself with Ike. Heres hoping Hanna misses everyone on the east coast. Enough with the storms already.
> 
> LOL TT. For me I have been hit by bird you know what 3 times. Still waiting for that good luck. Then again, having found this thread counts as good luck.  Also being a VWL owner must also count. Hey, come to think of it, it seems I have been blessed with lots of good luck.
> 
> 139 more days to go!!!!!



What is it with the birds!   We are all blessed MM.  Thank you for that reminder. 




tea pot said:


> *Muushka *and any one else on the east coast please stay safe
> We need you
> 
> Pixie dust to all of us traveling soon....
> My thought is.. Just get me there safely
> 
> I've already packed the yellow ponchos



Awww, thanks Tea Pot (ooooh almost called you TP!!)
Do you drive to WDW from MA?  When do you leave?  Are you bringing your camera???  You know the drill, trip reports, pictures, pixie dust...... 



eliza61 said:


> Ok, my East Coast Gang, Has every one Batten down the hatches?
> I want every one safe and sound.  We're only forcasted for lots of rain but that's it.  Hopefully by the time Hannah reaches this far north she'll be out to sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Cry away.    I'm going to give my mutt Hobbes an extra doggie treat in Abby's honor.
> 
> Hey Dodie,
> Right now, I'm liking my dog way better than Sid & Rizzo.
> Still doing my Anti Ike, moose dance for you



Eliza, don't leave us hanging, what did they do???????


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> We actually have been to the race several times - and the best way that you can go - in a private box  Free drinks, food, ac, best of all - private bathrooms! Bob dealt with a vendor who had the box - and we were invited to attend.  We even had pit passes several years - which was very cool.
> 
> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.


That is very cool.  We got to do that at Charlotte, but it was a Busch race (or whatever the series is called now).  We loved it, but my husband had to go down and sit in the stands and smell the rubber and hear the roar.  At the time  I thought he was nuts, but now I understand.
So, any chance of scoring those tickets and sharing them with a Groupie!!!    Kidding (sort of.... )

I am so sorry about your Abby.  I had to put my dog down many years ago after a lightning strike.  Same thing, a quality of life issue, which actually makes it harder, I think.  Please, can you post a picture of Abby for us?  Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka 

No... would never drive... couldn't do it. 
We Fly down Sunday the 14th around 8:30 am We are staying at the AKL
first time Savanna View DH (AKA the Big Guy) and I. 
My best friend and her Hubby will be joining us on Wed.... New DVC members.  
 We'll be at AKL Sunday to Thursday and Move to BC for Fri and Sat with Hopes DD who lives in ST. Pete will be able to come up for the week-end.
I'll do my best to report not sure if DH is taking his computer if so I can 
post form the World if not I will when I get back.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Happydinks, I'm so sorry to hear about your Abby. Our 4-footed friends leave longlasting paw prints on our hearts. Sending good thoughts your way!

To all Groupies traveling: STAY SAFE!


----------



## jimmytammy

HappyDinks

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

I was watching the weather channel and there is Steve? Cantore on our local beach reporting- that can't be a good thing! As he is reporting storm conditions he is surrounded by people on cell phones, waving, etc.  
All the stores are closed and boarded up (Walmart closing? Food Lion?) as of around 7:00 but the restaurants are doing a booming business since the storm is not due to hit until morning.
I have never seen this area flip out so much over a Tropical Storm or even a Catagory 1 Hurricane.  
Oh well, good luck to everyone in Hannah's path and may Ike get lost at sea!


----------



## Action

Wow, I didn't know that you were out here, I thought I was the lone "moose" for VWL. I am also in NC at woke up to watch the storm chasers on TV. It's such a kick to see these people freak out over a storm.  

I have to now backtrack and read all 100+ pages of your thread, thanks for making my day! 

Ron


----------



## jimmytammy

Let me be the first to say WELCOME to our little band of groupies.  Its a fun and loving place with one common bond...our love for the Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

Action said:


> Wow, I didn't know that you were out here, I thought I was the lone "moose" for VWL. I am also in NC at woke up to watch the storm chasers on TV. It's such a kick to see these people freak out over a storm.
> 
> I have to now backtrack and read all 100+ pages of your thread, thanks for making my day!
> 
> Ron



I'll be the second!  Welcome!  And did I just read that you live in Cary?  I also call Cary home.  Grab yourself a Moosie siggy, I'll bet he will look great on you!  There are a few rocking chairs available on the porch, we'll sit there instead of this very windy town!


----------



## Action

Thank you! I snagged the moose for my sig and I appreciate the welcome.
For those of you in NC, stay safe and dry today!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka,JT, Tarheel,Action and anyone else in NC and surrounding areas, stay safe and dry.

*WELCOME* Action to the funnest, most welcoming thread on the Disboards. The moose looks good.


----------



## Granny

Action said:


> Wow, I didn't know that you were out here, I thought I was the lone "moose" for VWL. I am also in NC at woke up to watch the storm chasers on TV. It's such a kick to see these people freak out over a storm.
> 
> I have to now backtrack and read all 100+ pages of your thread, thanks for making my day!



Ron... a warm welcome to the newest member of the VWL Groupies!  C'mon Groupies, let's show Action some Moose Love! 







Dinks...sorry to hear of your challenging times.  Best wishes to you and your spouse.  


And our Carolina groupies....I hope that all goes well today and the rest of the weekend for you.


----------



## blossomz

A soggy good morning groupies!  We are in the midst of the remnants of Hanna up here in PA.  Lots of rain...  Hope everyone south of here is safe.

Welcome ACTION!  Glad you found us...

I am always so sad when i hear about someone losing their beloved pet family member..my sympathies...

Stay dry everyone!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> A soggy good morning groupies!  We are in the midst of the remnants of Hanna up here in PA.  Lots of rain...  Hope everyone south of here is safe.
> 
> Welcome ACTION!  Glad you found us...
> 
> I am always so sad when i hear about someone losing their beloved pet family member..my sympathies...
> 
> Stay dry everyone!



We're Soggy too Blossomz,

A big Welcome Action!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we're back.  Got back home last night and brought Hanna with us.  I hope you enjoy it as we are enjoying it now here in Maryland.


----------



## Happydinks

Good "soggy" afternoon Groupies -

Hannah is still raining here in VA -3.0+ inches and counting.

We want to thank everyone for your kind words in the loss of our Abby yesterday.  It was a long, emotional day for us.

Muushka asked, and we just wanted to post two pics of her (hope you don't mind). Besides being at home - Abby's next favorite place was in Corolla, NC -on the beach, chasing crabs.  This was her in May of this year - note the crab in the corner .  No crabs were safe when she was around! (Sorry, tried to resize these - but cannot get them sized down! Technology challenged!)




And this was just a good pic of her at home last Christmas.  One of the few I could ever get with her looking at me because she always thought the flash was lightening - and she hated t-storms.





We miss her - and so does Gracie.

Thanks again for thoughts - you all are the best.  Leslie and Bob


----------



## blossomz

I'm glad you have such wonderful photos and memories of her to keep close.. A rainy day is kind of fitting in a way, don't you think?


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Muushka,JT, Tarheel,Action and anyone else in NC and surrounding areas, stay safe and dry.
> 
> *WELCOME* Action to the funnest, most welcoming thread on the Disboards. The moose looks good.



I second that!  

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happydinks said:


> Good "soggy" afternoon Groupies -
> 
> Hannah is still raining here in VA -3.0+ inches and counting.
> 
> We want to thank everyone for your kind words in the loss of our Abby yesterday.  It was a long, emotional day for us.
> 
> Muushka asked, and we just wanted to post two pics of her (hope you don't mind). Besides being at home - Abby's next favorite place was in Corolla, NC -on the beach, chasing crabs.  This was her in May of this year - note the crab in the corner .  No crabs were safe when she was around! (Sorry, tried to resize these - but cannot get them sized down! Technology challenged!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just a good pic of her at home last Christmas.  One of the few I could ever get with her looking at me because she always thought the flash was lightening - and she hated t-storms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We miss her - and so does Gracie.
> 
> Thanks again for thoughts - you all are the best.  Leslie and Bob



Ah Leslie, she is beautiful.  What soulful eyes.  So sorry that it was time for her to cross the rainbow bridge...
Deb


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Happydinks- my heartfelt sympathy for your loss of Abby. I grew up with a beagle- those eyes!

Action- Welcome! This is the friendliest thread and the nicest people around!

All Hannah-affected groupies- hope you came out of it OK. We had a tree come down on our power line so just got our power back after 10 hours (love my generator,love my generator, love my.. ). We hooked up the freezer, frig, small tv and a fan and got a lot of reading done. 
Good storm prep = cooking stuff in advance; getting all the laundry done and making sure you get a great shower and shampoo/grooming done before you lose power!   DH was grateful for all the above but most of all the cookies and potato salad!


----------



## loribell

Happydinks - So sorry about Abby. What a beautiful dog.

Action - A big welcome to you.

And to all of you that are being dampened by Hannah try to stay dry! 

IKE go away!


----------



## jimmytammy

As many of you know, Ranger Stan has become a great friend to our family, as Im sure to many of you.  

I am in the midst of compiling good thoughts and experiences to share with him that we can give to him as a retirement present from his friends here on the DIS.  So if anyone feels like sharing, that would be great.  As things come in, I will determine how best to get it all together to present it to him.  It may be in scrapbook form, which at this time, seems like a good direction.

My goal would be to pass it along to him in May, just before he retires.

He has made our personal lives all the more rich for knowing him, and made our time at the Lodge all the more blessed.  As you can tell, he holds a special place in my heart, so I feel like this is the least I can do to show him gratitude for his yrs of service.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Action* to the Groupies! Glad to have you among us.  Your moose looks great on you!


jimmytammy: What a wonderful gesture of love and friendship for Ranger Stan!   We've not been fortunate enough to meet him.  Perhaps on our October trip....


----------



## Muushka

Action said:


> Thank you! I snagged the moose for my sig and I appreciate the welcome.
> For those of you in NC, stay safe and dry today!



Action, the moose looks awesome on you!



wildernessDad said:


> Well, we're back.  Got back home last night and brought Hanna with us.  I hope you enjoy it as we are enjoying it now here in Maryland.



Welcome home WD!  Hannah was a bust!  But I thank everyone for the well wishes for the storm, they worked!



jimmytammy said:


> As many of you know, Ranger Stan has become a great friend to our family, as Im sure to many of you.
> 
> I am in the midst of compiling good thoughts and experiences to share with him that we can give to him as a retirement present from his friends here on the DIS.  So if anyone feels like sharing, that would be great.  As things come in, I will determine how best to get it all together to present it to him.  It may be in scrapbook form, which at this time, seems like a good direction.
> 
> My goal would be to pass it along to him in May, just before he retires.
> 
> He has made our personal lives all the more rich for knowing him, and made our time at the Lodge all the more blessed.  As you can tell, he holds a special place in my heart, so I feel like this is the least I can do to show him gratitude for his yrs of service.



Great idea JT.  How shall we work this?


----------



## Muushka

Leslie (HD), Abby is a beautiful pup.  And as someone said, soulful eyes.  May you always remember the great dog she undoubtedly was, and look forward to the day that you will see her again.  I know I can't wait to see all the pets that I have loved through the years.  Hugs to you, Barb 

PS Thank you for posting the picture.  We appreciate it.


----------



## jimmytammy

I talked it over with Tammy last night, and she thought it might be best to try to get it together in a scrapbook.  She does some creative memories and stampin up so she has lots of tools at her disposal Lots of stamps and stickers with WL theme we have used over the years.

Thought we might get a really good pic of WL and also a WDW bus to put in the front area of the book since those were the 2 main areas he worked in.

If anyone wants to write a letter to him, put a pic or two of themselves with him, etc.  At this point it is still wide open.  So I am open and ready to any and all suggestions!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Action* to the Groupies! Glad to have you among us.  Your moose looks great on you!
> 
> 
> jimmytammy: What a wonderful gesture of love and friendship for Ranger Stan!   We've not been fortunate enough to meet him.  Perhaps on our October trip....



Please make sure to see him!  He is in the main lobby area from 7 til 4 wed-sat.  He loves meeting people.  From 8-9 he will be doing Flag Family then 9 til 10? Wonders of Lodge Tour.  After that he is pretty much free to roam and greet.  If he isnt in the bldg., check out front.  He loves to stand outside and greet guests.  If you dont see him for some reason, ask the bellhop folks.  They will find him for you.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Jimmytammy,

What a wonderful idea!  I haven't met him yet, but because of you and this thread I will be looking for him in October.
We are planning to make a lodge tour.  I'll tell him Jimmy & Tammy say hi!

Deb


----------



## Nicsmom

DH saw Ranger Stan on our last trip and we made a point of saying hi. Truly a GREAT cast member and an icon at the Lodge.  

We try every visit to get flag family. We're hoping to before Stan retires as I don't think it would be the same without him.

I encourage one and all to search him out for even just a quick hi.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I talked it over with Tammy last night, and she thought it might be best to try to get it together in a scrapbook.  She does some creative memories and stampin up so she has lots of tools at her disposal Lots of stamps and stickers with WL theme we have used over the years.
> 
> Thought we might get a really good pic of WL and also a WDW bus to put in the front area of the book since those were the 2 main areas he worked in.
> 
> If anyone wants to write a letter to him, put a pic or two of themselves with him, etc.  At this point it is still wide open.  So I am open and ready to any and all suggestions!



That sounds like a great idea. How shall we get our 'stuff' to you? PM?  Email?  Thank you for taking such good care of the Groupie's Stan.


----------



## MaryJ

Great idea about Ranger Stan!  We did take the lodge tour with him two years ago, but I don't think we got a picture with him.  However, we will be back at VWL in January, so hopefully I can get one at that time.

Keep reminding us here about the scrap/memory book.  I know I'll be very busy between now and January and might forget!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> That sounds like a great idea. How shall we get our 'stuff' to you? PM?  Email?  Thank you for taking such good care of the Groupie's Stan.



PM would probably be the easiest way, if that works well for yall.  But I can accomodate if some other way would work better.

So far, you folks(as I knew)have given the most response.  I posted something similar on the campground forum and only one response so far.  Also on the resort forum under the WL FAQs and lovers(I think) and nada so far.

So thanks for the interest from you fine folks.  I knew yall would come through!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> PM would probably be the easiest way, if that works well for yall.  But I can accomodate if some other way would work better.
> 
> So far, you folks(as I knew)have given the most response.  I posted something similar on the campground forum and only one response so far.  Also on the resort forum under the WL FAQs and lovers(I think) and nada so far.
> 
> So thanks for the interest from you fine folks.  I knew yall would come through!



C'mon Jimmy.  We're Groupies for pity sake!

Please give us a gentle reminder about a month prior to the  time that you will need it by, or maybe give us a date (unless you already did and I need to re-read!)


----------



## wildernessDad

I hope that they erect a bronze statue of Ranger Stan somewhere at the Lodge.  It would be a suitable tribute, I think.


----------



## blossomz

Jimmytammy...great idea..count me in!  I think some of the photos we've all shared would be great to put in..

On another note...the Great York County Fair is open and we went down to have a pit beef from the Cowboy place!  Smelled a lot like Lodge smells!!


----------



## Dodie

My moose dance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and everyone's good thoughts seem to be pushing Ike further and further away from impacting central Florida during my 9/10-9/14 VWL visit, but I feel guilty now for all of those who may be in Ike's path on the gulf coast.  I wish he'd go away altogether.

Welcome to the Groupies, Action!

DH and I are going to try to be the flag family again for this trip. One of these days it's going to work out for us.  I've never met Stan.  I hope to do so before he retires.


----------



## Muushka

Good luck being the FF Dodie.  We have never gotten to do it yet, but one of these days......

Have a wonderful time!  Pictures!!  Trip reports!!  You know the drill....


----------



## tea pot

Hi Everybody  

I never met Ranger Stan.  any pictures ???  
We're leaving this Sunday.... would love to stop by and say a BIG hello
from the groupies.

ACTION...... WELCOME   
you'll love it here


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> I never met Ranger Stan.  any pictures ???


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!!   I guess you have a tall order now!!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow I'm gone for a couple of days and so much to read!!!


MiaSRN62 said:


> DODIE !!!!!!!
> 
> *I wish you all the best !   Hoping it's nothing like Tropical Storm Faye was (which I survived while I was down there.....nothing like dodging tornado warnings for hours !).  I am in constant contact with my dd who is at college down there.  She said they are not anticipated the kind of wrath Faye dished out on them, but Thurs night and Friday is going to be a windy/rainy day.
> 
> I'll never underestimate the power of a tropical storm again.....but I think in this case, you'll be fine.  Just keep thinking....."VWL....HERE I COME !" *


Maria living in Iowa I sure understand how much fun tornado warnings are!!!



Dodie said:


> Can I just say that this group of people, connected only by a common love for an uncommon place (OUR LODGE), is an amazing, supportive, caring, and considerate community. I'm so glad to be a "regular" now.


We are glad you are a regular too!!!  You rock!




Happydinks said:


> I know this is off topic - but on a sad note for us -- we've had to make that very difficult decision to put our Abby to sleep this evening.  Just had her at the vet who took one look at her and shook her head - nuf said. Between a kidney issue we've been dealing with for several years and what appears to have been a small stroke she suffered over last weekend - she's become a "lost soul" with no quality of life.  So, the cruddy part of pet ownership........ Sorry, I'm as I'm typing this and looking at her sleeping on her favorite rug.


So so sorry.  As you probably know we just had to make this decision a few weeks ago.  Even though we know it was the right decision it is still so hard.  I get through it thinking of him running around now with my other past dogs being totally healthy again.   



Action said:


> Wow, I didn't know that you were out here, I thought I was the lone "moose" for VWL. I am also in NC at woke up to watch the storm chasers on TV. It's such a kick to see these people freak out over a storm.
> 
> I have to now backtrack and read all 100+ pages of your thread, thanks for making my day!
> 
> Ron



Welcome!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dodie said:


> My moose dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone's good thoughts seem to be pushing Ike further and further away from impacting central Florida during my 9/10-9/14 VWL visit, but I feel guilty now for all of those who may be in Ike's path on the gulf coast.  I wish he'd go away altogether.
> 
> Welcome to the Groupies, Action!
> 
> DH and I are going to try to be the flag family again for this trip. One of these days it's going to work out for us.  I've never met Stan.  I hope to do so before he retires.



You probably already know this, but just in case ...be sure to go straight to guest relations(or is it Concierge?, someone help me out here)which is the the far left of the area where you check-in, just beside the Mickey totem pole to ask to be Flag Family.  Even if you dont have your room # yet, they will take your name down and call you the day before as a reminder.  Stan will be there Wed-Sat.  Good luck and Moose Dust on getting to finally be Flag Family.  Tell Stan Jimmy, Tammy, Kristian and Casey say hi!


----------



## Happydinks

Dodie - Have a wonderful trip!  Doesn't look like Ike will interrupt your vacation at all.  All the  being sprinkled must have worked!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> You probably already know this, but just in case ...be sure to go straight to guest relations(or is it Concierge?, someone help me out here)which is the the far left of the area where you check-in, just beside the Mickey totem pole to ask to be Flag Family.  Even if you dont have your room # yet, they will take your name down and call you the day before as a reminder.  Stan will be there Wed-Sat.  Good luck and Moose Dust on getting to finally be Flag Family.  Tell Stan Jimmy, Tammy, Kristian and Casey say hi!



Yup, it's Concierge.

Have a great time DODIE!!!

PS I thought this picture was so funny, very off topic, but funny


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


>



Thanks so much .... He just looks like a great guy.   

We plan to go over to the Lodge on Wed or Thurs to spend the afternoon. 
We're staying at AKL for the first time.

   Saving our new VWL points for Dec 09 

Prayers and pixkie dust    to all of our GROUPIES affected by the hurricanes. It looks like IKE will pass by Florida and the East Coast. 
Hopefully it will die down before it hits Texas. Let's pray that this is the last for this season


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> You probably already know this, but just in case ...be sure to go straight to guest relations(or is it Concierge?, someone help me out here)which is the the far left of the area where you check-in, just beside the Mickey totem pole to ask to be Flag Family.





			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Yup, it's Concierge.



I really believe that desk is called Guest Relations.  Concierge would be upstairs in the Concierge area.

But what do I know?  I like the sofa sleeper in the family room of the VWL villas!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I really believe that desk is called Guest Relations.  Concierge would be upstairs in the Concierge area.
> 
> But what do I know?  I like the sofa sleeper in the family room of the VWL villas!



Yeah!  What do you know??? 

I can't wait till Jan to check out the name of that desk!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yup, it's Concierge.
> 
> Have a great time DODIE!!!
> 
> PS I thought this picture was so funny, very off topic, but funny



Disturbing yet very funny!!! 

Dodie have a great trip home!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoy your trip, Dodie and maybe we'll see you on Saturday!
Bobbi


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Disturbing yet very funny!!!
> 
> Dodie have a great trip home!!!



I second what DLI says regarding all the above!
Good luck on getting FF* Dodie*.
*Teapot* you have a good time too at AKV.
Anyone else leaving this week you have fun too.

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I really believe that desk is called Guest Relations.  Concierge would be upstairs in the Concierge area.
> 
> But what do I know?  I like the sofa sleeper in the family room of the VWL villas!



Dont feel bad Granny, our DD likes that sofa too.  You arent alone.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Yeah!  What do you know???
> 
> I can't wait till Jan to check out the name of that desk!



Lobby Concierge.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Lobby Concierge.



Uh oh, looks like I don't know my WL trivia!!  

By the way, WDad...I liked your suggestion of a statue or bust of Ranger Stan somewhere on the grounds of WL.   

Or maybe they could incorporate a "Hidden Stan" somewhere into the decor.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> By the way, WDad...I liked your suggestion of a statue or bust of Ranger Stan somewhere on the grounds of WL.
> 
> Or maybe they could incorporate a "Hidden Stan" somewhere into the decor.



 

Or an Audio Animatronics Stan perhaps.


----------



## krybandt

I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

krybandt said:


> I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!



Congrats and welcome!!!!  
You will love this thread and we are happy to have you here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Or an Audio Animatronics Stan perhaps.



Love that idea!


----------



## bobbiwoz

krybandt said:


> I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!



 Love at first sight, yup!  That's what I felt too!  Welcome Home!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

krybandt said:


> I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!



Yes, as DLI said, welcome!  You are in great company indeed.  Only requirement:  willing to go off topic occasionally, willing to share your vacation with a bunch of Groupies and willing to share your love for VWL with us!

Your siggie looks mighty lonely.  Could use some sprucing (or Moosing!) up.  If you like, please feel free to grab our VWL Groupie siggy at the bottom of our posts.  It is my opinion, now this might just be me, but I think he would look very handsome on you!   Oh, and
   *
Welcome Home!!!*  

PS we will be there in Jan!  Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## wildernessDad

krybandt said:


> I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!



Welcome to the best DVC resort this side of the Wilderness!


----------



## Laxmom

Ok, just back from our quick precruise stay at VWL.  I want to go back!!  DS kept asking if we could just stay there and skip the cruise!  Ummm. No.  But I would have like to also.  Going to have to look for a small contract at some point.  It is just one amazing place and our favorite hands down!!  Well, outside of HHI.   Can you be a groupie wanna be?


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> Ok, just back from our quick precruise stay at VWL.  I want to go back!!  DS kept asking if we could just stay there and skip the cruise!  Ummm. No.  But I would have like to also.  Going to have to look for a small contract at some point.  It is just one amazing place and our favorite hands down!!  Well, outside of HHI.   Can you be a groupie wanna be?



Good!  So glad you had a good stay at VWL.  And in answer to your Groupie wanna be, no.  You are a Groupie!  Grab a Moosie!  Owning there is not a prerequisite! 

PS Tell us about your cruise!!


----------



## Laxmom

That's terrific!  I will have to figure out how to arrange my signature to fit it in! 


We did the 5 day supposed to be double dip!  We were chased around the carribean by Hanna.  We had a great 1st day at CC and even made Nassau.  We were the only ship in port - all the others chickened out!  It meant no lines at Atlantis - we did the Comfort Suite deal- and the resort was pretty empty except for us cruisers.  Thursday was ok but Thursday night and Friday am were rough as they tried unsuccessfully to get us to CC for our 2nd stop.  There were things falling off dressers, doors slamming and the boat just creaked and moaned.  The waves were 20-30 ft.  By noon, they found smoother seas and all was well.  Lot of sick cruisers though but we managed to maintain thanks to Bonine.  It was still a great trip with superb service and the Disney difference was evident!  Hey, we started it out at VWL which was the perfect way to start our trip!  Just wish we could stay longer.  All I can think of since we returned was how can I get back!! Even thinking of not doing the cruise we booked in lieu of a VWL stay!


----------



## tea pot

krybandt said:


> I'm happy to announce that we are now proud owners of our 1st DVC contract -for VWL. We stayed at WL in 2005 and it was love at first sight. We're still waiting for our info and points to get into the DVC system, and we're hoping to take a January trip "home", but we'll have to see what's available. Anyway, looking forward to following this thread and it looks like as fans we're in great company!



 Originally Posted by *Laxmom*  View Post
Ok, just back from our quick precruise stay at VWL. I want to go back!! DS kept asking if we could just stay there and skip the cruise! Ummm. No. But I would have like to also. Going to have to look for a small contract at some point. It is just one amazing place and our favorite hands down!! Well, outside of HHI. Can you be a groupie wanna be?

You don't need to be a wanna be Listen to *Muushka *and grab a Moosie and get ready for the big......


WELCOME NEW GROUPIES    
You will love this thread..   I new here too!
But get ready to get addicted you'll find yourself checking in often and loving it


----------



## Laxmom

Ok.  How do I grab moosie for my signature and make it one line with my other art work?  I want a moosie too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Laxmom said:


> Ok.  How do I grab moosie for my signature and make it one line with my other art work?  I want a moosie too!



Right click on the pic...properties...copy the URL...click on the mountain icon on this menu bar...paste in the URL...ok. See if this works.

Or right click on the pic...copy...paste to your desktop. Then go to Photobucket, upload the pic there, then get an IMG file. Copy that and paste right into your sig window.


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to krybandt and laxmom to our little(but growing) groupies.  And congrats to krybandt on that purchase.  You wont be sorry


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies - been a couple of weeks since I posted here but been keeping an eye on my favorite thread!

Thought I'd post a link to a thread on the photography board where a couple of lodge pictures were posted.  I know I enjoyed seeing the pictures!!!!   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27474253&mode=threaded#post27474253


I wish I had met Ranger Stan - he sounds like such a great person!  During one of our lodge stays I saw him speaking with some people but never had a chance myself.  Since we're not staying at the lodge in Dec  it doesn't look like I'll have the chance.  I'd say he's given lots of great memories to people over the years.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!



WD here.  Here you go...

May 10 - May 16, 2009 at AKV Concierge  (Booked)

I have plans for October as well, but haven't booked it of course.


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> That's terrific!  I will have to figure out how to arrange my signature to fit it in!
> 
> 
> We did the 5 day supposed to be double dip!  We were chased around the carribean by Hanna.  We had a great 1st day at CC and even made Nassau.  We were the only ship in port - all the others chickened out!  It meant no lines at Atlantis - we did the Comfort Suite deal- and the resort was pretty empty except for us cruisers.  Thursday was ok but Thursday night and Friday am were rough as they tried unsuccessfully to get us to CC for our 2nd stop.  There were things falling off dressers, doors slamming and the boat just creaked and moaned.  The waves were 20-30 ft.  By noon, they found smoother seas and all was well.  Lot of sick cruisers though but we managed to maintain thanks to Bonine.  It was still a great trip with superb service and the Disney difference was evident!  Hey, we started it out at VWL which was the perfect way to start our trip!  Just wish we could stay longer.  All I can think of since we returned was how can I get back!! Even thinking of not doing the cruise we booked in lieu of a VWL stay!



Wow!  Some rocky cruise!!  It sounds like you turned those lemons into lemonade!  We did the Magic back in 2004 and had a similar cruise (20 to 30...some on the cruise said 35 foot waves ) and we are cruising in less than 3 weeks.  Keep your fingers crossed for us!  Too bad you just got one CC visit, so it is good that at least you got that one.  We have 2 scheduled for ours also....fingers crossed on that too!

Anywhoo, let us know if the Moosie gives you any problems.  Can't wait to see him!



Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!



I'm trying Granny, I'm trying!


----------



## disneymamaof2

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!



May 2-9, 2009 AKV

Not the VWL, but we are staying there in Dec. and I can't wait!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*krybrandt*, welcome and congratulations on your most exciting purchase.  You won't regret it!

*Laxmom*, I'm with you sister!  VWL and HH are my "go to happy places".  

*Kat4Disney*, love the pics.  They are so sharp and crisp.  Thanks for sharing.

*Granny*, have three upcoming trips to the lodge before summer, but none after.   Got to get planning.


Deb


----------



## DiznyDi

to our new groupies krybandt and laxmom. You'll find a very caring and compassionate group of folks here!

Granny: May 1-3 VWL     then  May 4-9 SSR  Both are booked

Di


----------



## Granny

WDad, DisneyMamaof2 and DisneyDi...your vacation dates are on the list!  

DisneyMamaof2...you indicate you are booked for this December at VWL?  I don't think we have those dates.  I'd be happy to put them on the list with the many other Groupies visiting WDW at that time.  

Or maybe you meant December, 2009?  We'll have to wait if it's that one, of course.


----------



## Laxmom

I am so excited that I can hardly stand it and I have to share it here first!!
I got an email tonite with some pretty good airfare rates and started joking with Laxdad about going to see the Christmas decorations at WDW.  I clicked on the email, did a search of dates and came back with better fares!  Get this!  We are flying down for a weekend in early Dec. and staying off site in a 1 bedroom villa type room for $233 each!!  I paid that for my airfare only this past summer!  I am so excited to see WL all decorated up!  I will go see the other resorts but this is the only one I care about!!  I'm too excited to sleep!

muuska, here's hoping you get your double dip!!  We just knew it was a possibility when we saw Hanna forming that we wouldn't get both visits.  We are just greatful that we got the one!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!


2009
May 3rd-9th BCV  Flower and Garden Show
December 6th-12th VWL  Christmas Season

Still vacationing in 08  
Sept 14-21 AKV and BC
Thanksgiving November 25-December 1st SSR

Thanks Granny


----------



## Laxmom

Next year is a Hilton Head year for us!  We are heading to HHI DVC for spring break in a grand villa and then in July, we will be staying at our Marriott also on HHI.  Right now, we have a cruise scheduled for October but unsure.   Might have to move it.  I should be in my last semester of school and in the middle of my senior project.  Any vacation then would be impossible.


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> I am so excited that I can hardly stand it and I have to share it here first!!
> I got an email tonite with some pretty good airfare rates and started joking with Laxdad about going to see the Christmas decorations at WDW.  I clicked on the email, did a search of dates and came back with better fares!  Get this!  We are flying down for a weekend in early Dec. and staying off site in a 1 bedroom villa type room for $233 each!!  I paid that for my airfare only this past summer!  I am so excited to see WL all decorated up!  I will go see the other resorts but this is the only one I care about!!  I'm too excited to sleep!
> 
> muuska, here's hoping you get your double dip!!  We just knew it was a possibility when we saw Hanna forming that we wouldn't get both visits.  We are just greatful that we got the one!



That is wonderful!  I can't wait to hear how much you loved it!   And thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Laxmom

Which cruise are you doing?  Magic or Wonder?  We really love DCL.  We are afraid to try another line.  Disney just does it so well.  Think about rebooking onboard to get the discounts.  The 2010 itineraries should be released in Oct. and if there is something appealing there, we will move ours out.  They did honor the half price deposits on this cruise for our onboard booking, btw.

Off to work.  Have a great day folks!!


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> 2009
> May 3rd-9th BCV  Flower and Garden Show
> December 6th-12th VWL  Christmas Season
> 
> Still vacationing in 08
> Sept 14-21 AKV and BC
> Thanksgiving November 25-December 1st SSR
> 
> Thanks Granny



Tea Pot (can't call you TP now, can we?   )...I've put your vacations on the Groupie Vacation list on the first page of this thread.  All except the December 2009 one since it isn't booked yet.  

Let us know when it is booked and I'll add it to the list.  Christmas is AWESOME at WDW and WL/VWL in particular.


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> Which cruise are you doing?  Magic or Wonder?  We really love DCL.  We are afraid to try another line.  Disney just does it so well.  Think about rebooking onboard to get the discounts.  The 2010 itineraries should be released in Oct. and if there is something appealing there, we will move ours out.  They did honor the half price deposits on this cruise for our onboard booking, btw.
> 
> Off to work.  Have a great day folks!!



We are doing the Magic on 9/27.  We were apprehensive about other cruise lines, but decided to give Celebrity a try.  And wow.  We love it.  We have booked our 3rd cruise with them for next year.  It is apples/oranges type of thing.  What we love about one, the other doesn't have, so it is like 2 totally different experiences.  But we don't have kiddos, so it is easier for us to do Celebrity.

I think our favorite cruise was the DCL Christmas cruise on the Wonder.  That was great.

I don't know if we will rebook while on board the Magic.  We did 2 others with them and have yet to book ahead.  Maybe we will this time.


Hey, great chatting with you!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Tea Pot (can't call you TP now, can we?   )...I've put your vacations on the Groupie Vacation list on the first page of this thread.  All except the December 2009 one since it isn't booked yet.
> 
> Let us know when it is booked and I'll add it to the list.  Christmas is AWESOME at WDW and WL/VWL in particular.



Hey Granny
  how about tea for short


----------



## bgraham34

Hello all I leave for the Lodge tomorrow. I can't wait. It will be my first stay as a DVC member. I will be returning in January as well.


----------



## Granny

bgraham34 said:


> Hello all I leave for the Lodge tomorrow. I can't wait. It will be my first stay as a DVC member. I will be returning in January as well.



I saw your name on the list this morning, and was hoping you'd stop by before heading out. 

*Have a wonderful trip HOME!!! *

I don't think we have your January dates and location on the list.  Let us know the details and I'll add them!


----------



## DiznyDi

bgraham34 said:


> Enjoy!!all I leave for the Lodge tomorrow. I can't wait. It will be my first stay as a DVC member. I will be returning in January as well.



Have a GREAT trip! Relax and Enjoy!!


----------



## bgraham34

I am going Jan 21-25th. Woohoo I can't wait to hear welcome home. And especially I want to take some great pictures.


----------



## disneymamaof2

Granny said:


> WDad, DisneyMamaof2 and DisneyDi...your vacation dates are on the list!
> 
> DisneyMamaof2...you indicate you are booked for this December at VWL?  I don't think we have those dates.  I'd be happy to put them on the list with the many other Groupies visiting WDW at that time.
> 
> Or maybe you meant December, 2009?  We'll have to wait if it's that one, of course.



Granny,
No it is Dec 08, I thought I posted those dates a while back, but maybe not, my brain functions that way a lot! The dates are Dec 20-30, I tried to get it extended over New Years, but as I figured all booked  Oh well, I know we will have a great trip and it is our first stay for the actual Christmas holiday.


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> I am going Jan 21-25th. Woohoo I can't wait to hear welcome home. And especially I want to take some great pictures.



We can't wait either!!!  We looooove pictures. 
Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Granny

bgraham34 said:


> I am going Jan 21-25th. Woohoo I can't wait to hear welcome home. And especially I want to take some great pictures.



I put this on the list.  Just assumed you are talking about VWL, of course.  




			
				disneymamaof2 said:
			
		

> Granny,
> No it is Dec 08, I thought I posted those dates a while back, but maybe not, my brain functions that way a lot! The dates are Dec 20-30, I tried to get it extended over New Years, but as I figured all booked Oh well, I know we will have a great trip and it is our first stay for the actual Christmas holiday.



You might have posted the dates and I overlooked them.  

Sounds like a great trip.


I look at the December trips and it looks like a GREAT line up of trips for the Groupies!!  Here's a recap of where we are for those Thanksgiving - NYE trips.  

DaveH Nov 23-Dec 6 SSR/VWL
Tea Pot Nov 25 - December 1 SSR
Cheri (disneymiss) Nov 28 - Dec 5 POP/ VWL
JimmyTammy December 1 - 12 VWL
DVC Mike Dec 6-16 VWL
LisaS Dec 7-13 VWL
goofysully Dec 7-14 VWL
Jill (Cheer4bison) December 10-14 VWL
WildernessDad Dec 11-19 VWL
TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL
danielle782001 Dec 12 - 19 SSR
Kathy (KAT4DISNEY) Dec 13 - 19 BCV/OKW
Kelli (kelliblue) Dec 14-20 VWL
Deb (50 Years Too!) Dec 15-22 VWL/ BWV
ammo Dec 17-24 VWL
Jim (magicalmcwho) Dec 20-28 VWL
DisneyMamaof2 Dec 20 - 30 VWL
Good Ol Gal Dec 21-28 VWL
Lisa (lisaviolet) Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
WolfpackFan Dec 21-26 VWL​


----------



## thumpermom

OK, I just HAVE to get on this list!!!  We will be at VWL Dec 6 - 12!!  Simply cannot wait!!!   

It was supposed to be our first trip home as DVC members, but we had to take an "emergency" trip to The World last week to flee Gustav and was able to secure a room at SSR.  (Gotta love DVC!!)  It was lovely, but we missed the lodge! 

We also have a trip planned to BWV February 23 thru March 1, 2009 - trying to snag a property close to what we hope will be ESPN the Weekend.


----------



## blossomz

BG34....
Have a wonderful trip!  We'll be waiting to hear all about il!

Welcome to the newbie groupies!


----------



## Muushka

thumpermom said:


> OK, I just HAVE to get on this list!!!  We will be at VWL Dec 6 - 12!!  Simply cannot wait!!!
> 
> It was supposed to be our first trip home as DVC members, but we had to take an "emergency" trip to The World last week to flee Gustav and was able to secure a room at SSR.  (Gotta love DVC!!)  It was lovely, but we missed the lodge!
> 
> We also have a trip planned to BWV February 23 thru March 1, 2009 - trying to snag a property close to what we hope will be ESPN the Weekend.



I am glad that WDW was an escape for you from hurricanes!  But VWL in Dec!!  Yahoo!!! 

Visit often!!  And grab yourself one of them Moosie Siggies!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Thumpermom!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies - been a couple of weeks since I posted here but been keeping an eye on my favorite thread!
> Thought I'd post a link to a thread on the photography board where a couple of lodge pictures were posted.  I know I enjoyed seeing the pictures!!!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27474253&mode=threaded#post27474253
> I wish I had met Ranger Stan - he sounds like such a great person!  During one of our lodge stays I saw him speaking with some people but never had a chance myself.  Since we're not staying at the lodge in Dec  it doesn't look like I'll have the chance.  I'd say he's given lots of great memories to people over the years.


Kathy good to hear from you!!  Missed my other corgi mom!



Laxmom said:


> I am so excited that I can hardly stand it and I have to share it here first!!
> I got an email tonite with some pretty good airfare rates and started joking with Laxdad about going to see the Christmas decorations at WDW.  I clicked on the email, did a search of dates and came back with better fares!  Get this!  We are flying down for a weekend in early Dec. and staying off site in a 1 bedroom villa type room for $233 each!!  I paid that for my airfare only this past summer!  I am so excited to see WL all decorated up!  I will go see the other resorts but this is the only one I care about!!  I'm too excited to sleep!
> 
> muuska, here's hoping you get your double dip!!  We just knew it was a possibility when we saw Hanna forming that we wouldn't get both visits.  We are just greatful that we got the one!



Laxmom welcome to the best thread on the Disboards!  Glad to have you!



bgraham34 said:


> Hello all I leave for the Lodge tomorrow. I can't wait. It will be my first stay as a DVC member. I will be returning in January as well.


Have a great trip!!!


thumpermom said:


> OK, I just HAVE to get on this list!!!  We will be at VWL Dec 6 - 12!!  Simply cannot wait!!!
> 
> It was supposed to be our first trip home as DVC members, but we had to take an "emergency" trip to The World last week to flee Gustav and was able to secure a room at SSR.  (Gotta love DVC!!)  It was lovely, but we missed the lodge!
> 
> We also have a trip planned to BWV February 23 thru March 1, 2009 - trying to snag a property close to what we hope will be ESPN the Weekend.


Yea and yet another groupie!!!  Welcome!


----------



## Granny

thumpermom said:


> OK, I just HAVE to get on this list!!!  We will be at VWL Dec 6 - 12!!  Simply cannot wait!!!
> 
> It was supposed to be our first trip home as DVC members, but we had to take an "emergency" trip to The World last week to flee Gustav and was able to secure a room at SSR.  (Gotta love DVC!!)  It was lovely, but we missed the lodge!
> 
> We also have a trip planned to BWV February 23 thru March 1, 2009 - trying to snag a property close to what we hope will be ESPN the Weekend.



I've added your trips onto the list.  All you have to do to qualify as a Groupie is to pledge allegiance to WL/VWL!!  

Oh, and you have to report back after your trip.  Did I mention we tend to like pictures too?


----------



## Laxmom

I am so green with envy of the peeps heading to the Lodge!  I do have some pics that I will try to post over the weekend.  Have a great day all!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies....let's start sharing those 2009 vacation plans.  I know we have to have more vacations booked for next summer besides just me!!




Granny, virtual pencil me in at the lodge, the week of May 21-29.  WL is not my home resort so I have to wait for the 7th month window before it's definite



Laxmom said:


> I am so green with envy of the peeps heading to the Lodge!  I do have some pics that I will try to post over the weekend.  Have a great day all!




Welcome to all the new groupies, Teapot, bgraham34, laxmom.  Very glad to meet ya!!  We're a fun and crazy group  

Last but not least, a  Huge, Big, Humongous virtual hug   to my pals Muushka ,MiasRn62 & BlossomZ.  They knew that I am a 9/11 survivor (I was injured at the towers) and they sent me so much love and moosedust yesterday.    
If I have learned any thing from my experience it is that the vast amount compassion & love shown from people continues to boggle my mind and reaffirms my belief that we will survive any thing terrorist could possible throw our way.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Last but not least, a  Huge, Big, Humongous virtual hug   to my pals Muushka ,MiasRn62 & BlossomZ.  They knew that I am a 9/11 survivor (I was injured at the towers) and they sent me so much love and moosedust yesterday.



Eliza -

We did not know that you were there at the towers that awful day.  To be able to have maintained your entertaining humor after surviving the day itself and what has sure to have been the challenges in the aftermath of that day - is a tribute to your inner strength and surely the support of your family.   Our best to you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> ..
> Last but not least, a  Huge, Big, Humongous virtual hug   to my pals Muushka ,MiasRn62 & BlossomZ.  They knew that I am a 9/11 survivor (I was injured at the towers) and they sent me so much love and moosedust yesterday.
> If I have learned any thing from my experience it is that the vast amount compassion & love shown from people continues to boggle my mind and reaffirms my belief that we will survive any thing terrorist could possible throw our way.



I didn't know this,  I am sorry for what you had to go through.
Bobbi


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Granny, virtual pencil me in at the lodge, the week of May 21-29.  WL is not my home resort so I have to wait for the 7th month window before it's definite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new groupies, Teapot, bgraham34, laxmom.  Very glad to meet ya!!  We're a fun and crazy group
> 
> Last but not least, a  Huge, Big, Humongous virtual hug   to my pals Muushka ,MiasRn62 & BlossomZ.  They knew that I am a 9/11 survivor (I was injured at the towers) and they sent me so much love and moosedust yesterday.
> If I have learned any thing from my experience it is that the vast amount compassion & love shown from people continues to boggle my mind and reaffirms my belief that we will survive any thing terrorist could possible throw our way.



Thanks so much for your Welcome  and God Bless You  
So sorry you had to go through such a terrible experience. I'm so impressed by your positive spirit and glad to be joining this fun and crazy group


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, *eliza61*, I didn't know this either. That day will forever be etched into the minds of all Americans. Glad to have you among us! 
 to you, your friends, family and acquaintances that experienced first-hand the fear of what was to come and its aftermath.


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Eliza -
> 
> We did not know that you were there at the towers that awful day.  To be able to have maintained your entertaining humor after surviving the day itself and what has sure to have been the challenges in the aftermath of that day - is a tribute to your inner strength and surely the support of your family.   Our best to you.



Aahhh,
Now I'm babbling like an idiot at work.  Thank you all so much.  Ironically Happydinks, I pretty much think of every one else as survivors.  I was injured when the 2nd plane hit the towers by falling debris.  So basically one moment I remember looking at the fire and the next minute (actually 3 days later) I'm waking up in ICU.  My only tipoff that some thing was seriously wrong was that "the old guy" had not gotten to the hospital.  (he was in NJ and they were not letting anyone in or out of the city). I kept asking my sister to find out where the heck was he and thinking..."he is so going to owe me big time for this...

While everyone saw the worst of humanity that day, I have had the great pleasure and honor of experiencing the absolute best of my countrymen.
What I didn't have that you guys survived was the fear and trepidation that you guys had to live through.  When I woke up, there was not chaios, we had not started a WWIII, there were no riots or breakdowns.  This is utterly amazing to me,  you guys quietly and peaceful sent your loved ones to school, work, church not knowing what the heck would happen next.  On top of that, through some serious nationwide depression and anger you rallied around the victims like a Tsumani.

I still think I had the easy part.

Many hugs and disney days to you all.


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, I am sorry to hear about your terrible ordeal during 9/11.

We must never forget and we must never rest until justice is served to ALL who were responsible.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Eliza, I had no idea either.  I'm sorry that you were hurt, but thankful you are still with us.  Thinking of your lost coworkers and friends 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

This thread has me all choked up today, and I though yesterday was the day for that.

Yup, we are grateful that we have Eliza.  One of these days I am going to meet her!  My kindred spirit.


----------



## eliza61

hey any Houston groupies out there?  Head for higher ground guys and stay safe.  I'm looking at Ike and while he may carry only a 2, he sure is a big guy.

Check in with us when you can


----------



## Laxmom

Eliza, I absolutely admire your perspective and spirit.  You, my dear, are one amazing person and I am so glad that I found this thread and you in it!  You and your story have deeply touched me today.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza I too had no idea of your experience.  I was watching some of the shows on History channel last night and have one recorded.  I sure will view them differently now knowing that you were there.  I take it you worked in the towers?  I am so thankful that you came through it.  I couldn't imagine this thread without your humor and great stories!!!  When we went to NYC 2 summers ago we visited Ground Zero.  What a solemn experience.  

Hope if we have any Texas groupies you will all be okay.  Please take care and stay safe.


----------



## Muushka

I don't know if anyone remembers Mr Man, he posted here a few weeks ago.  I see him on another thread and he is in the Houston area.    For Mr Man and anyone else in the path of this very powerful storm.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> This thread has me all choked up today, and I though yesterday was the day for that.
> 
> Yup, we are grateful that we have Eliza.  One of these days I am going to meet her!  My kindred spirit.




Hey..you can't meet her without me...Hmmm..is there a girl groupies meet in our future?!  I think we should consider it!!!

ON a more serious note...my thoughts go out to all of the groupies dealing with the coming storm..


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Hey..you can't meet her without me...Hmmm..is there a girl groupies meet in our future?!  I think we should consider it!!!
> 
> ON a more serious note...my thoughts go out to all of the groupies dealing with the coming storm..



How fun would that be??


----------



## blossomz

...and any girl groupie could join us!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

What fun that would be!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> ...and any girl groupie could join us!



Hey, me and Granny could dress up like girls, would that count? 

I know Granny, speak for myself


----------



## jimmytammy

I too had no idea you went through all that.  Im glad you are here and making us all the better for it.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> ...and any girl groupie could join us!




Well, you guys know I'm in!!


jimmytammy said:


> Hey, me and Granny could dress up like girls, would that count?
> 
> I know Granny, speak for myself



  Ladies, I think we should hold him too it, Tammy get the video recorder ready.


jimmytammy said:


> I too had no idea you went through all that.  Im glad you are here and making us all the better for it.



Thank you so much JT.  I really can't tell you guys how much everyone's warm wish & moosedust means to me.  You really are "My big, fat, (greek, non greek, british, italian, irish, AA, southern,northern, midwest, east coast etc etc) wilderness lodge family".  I am so happy to play here.


----------



## blossomz

There truly is...no place like home!  That is...VWL home!


----------



## loribell

Eliza -


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Hey, me and Granny could dress up like girls, would that count?
> 
> I know Granny, speak for myself



I'm with you brother...had the same thoughts myself other than the dress thing.  I just figured that the boys camp could invade the girls camp.  Maybe pirates would be the better choice of attire.


----------



## mickeymorse

A big   from this northerner Eliza. I will never forget where I was that horrible day.

I'm in for the camp raid Granny and JT.  Can't let the girls have all the fun.

Stay safe to everyone in Texas

A big *WELCOME* to all the new groupies. We are a growing bunch


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> I'm with you brother...had the same thoughts myself other than the dress thing.  I just figured that the boys camp could invade the girls camp.  Maybe pirates would be the better choice of attire.



If you guys are the pirates does that make us princesses?


----------



## DaveH

Disney loving Iowan said:


> If you guys are the pirates does that make us princesses?



Is there any other name?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DaveH said:


> Is there any other name?



I hope not!


----------



## ransom

Yikes..that'll teach me to be away from this thread!

Eliza -- I had no idea.  Hugs from DW and I for what you've gone through.  It's unimaginable to us, and we admire your strength!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Me too! Me too!  
Count me in for the meet.  I say the boys can come, _after_ the girls have a little girl time. 

Deb


----------



## DaveH

Melvin would like to know if he could hang around.


----------



## Muushka

Melvin is quite handsome!


----------



## Granny

DaveH said:


> Melvin would like to know if he could hang around.



Since Groupies are known for their love of "hangin' around", I think Melvin will fit in nicely.  

If we can ever pry him out of the Magic Kingdom, that is!!


----------



## DaveH

Buff and Max would like to hang out too.









Since the lodge is based in part on Yellowstone lodge they would fit in too.


----------



## blossomz

Aww..those guys are always welcomed here!


----------



## Granny

DaveH said:


> Buff and Max would like to hang out too.



Buff is fine, but frankly Max has that "deer in the headlights" look that is somewhat disturbing.


----------



## jimmytammy

The guy dress up part suits me better.  I dont make a very pretty girl anyway.


----------



## blossomz

OK!!! I am soooo excited!  Granny you can finally add me to the list!!

We are officially booked at VWL from June 23-June 28  and the Disney Wonder...FIRST CRUISE!!  from June 28-July 1!   I am finally adding a count down!!!  Anyone coming down to the Lodge that week?


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> OK!!! I am soooo excited!  Granny you can finally add me to the list!!
> 
> We are officially booked at VWL from June 23-June 28  and the Disney Wonder...FIRST CRUISE!!  from June 28-July 1!   I am finally adding a count down!!!  Anyone coming down to the Lodge that week?



WOW!!  Is this your first cruise ever?  I hope it is special!!
We are in negotiations about next year.....but probably not in late June.  Congrats!!


----------



## blossomz

Yep!  First timers all!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Congrats Blossomz!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> OK!!! I am soooo excited!  Granny you can finally add me to the list!!
> 
> We are officially booked at VWL from June 23-June 28  and the Disney Wonder...FIRST CRUISE!!  from June 28-July 1!   I am finally adding a count down!!!  Anyone coming down to the Lodge that week?



Oh blossomz, you are so lucky!  Double the fun, a cruise and the lodge.
I'm excited for you.
And speaking of cruising and Disney World, someone dear to our lodge hearts doesn't have that much longer until hers.... 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Speaking of time at the lodge soon, we still haven't heard from our* Island Mouse*.
I'm going to have to try to hunt him down when we are both there in October.
Remind him we want to hear all about the wedding and honeymoon!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Speaking of time at the lodge soon, we still haven't heard from our* Island Mouse*.
> I'm going to have to try to hunt him down when we are both there in October.
> Remind him we want to hear all about the wedding and honeymoon!
> 
> Deb



I PM'd him a few weeks back and did not hear from him.  Makes me sad, I hope we hear from him before the big wedding day.  If anyone hears, tell him to come back and say hi!


----------



## blossomz

I hope everything is OK..


----------



## Muushka

Yes, I hope so also.

Look at you Blossomz, all decked out in your new cruise countdown thingy!!!  Looking good!


----------



## blossomz

Why thank you!  Now I only need to wait something like 281 days!!


----------



## mickeymorse

You know those 281 days will only seem like 300. I still haven't cruised yet. One day  

Hope you have a wonderful time on your split stay with a cruise Muushka. May the waters be smooth as glass.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> I PM'd him a few weeks back and did not hear from him.  Makes me sad, I hope we hear from him before the big wedding day.  If anyone hears, tell him to come back and say hi!



Let's just hope he's been too busy to log on to the DIS.  I'm sure he would respond if he had seen the message from you Barb.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> You know those 281 days will only seem like 300. I still haven't cruised yet. One day
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time on your split stay with a cruise Muushka. May the waters be smooth as glass.



Thank you MM, for the smooth waters wishes.  I hope they are also! 



50 years Too! said:


> Let's just hope he's been too busy to log on to the DIS.  I'm sure he would respond if he had seen the message from you Barb.
> 
> Deb



Yes, I figured with all the wedding plans he was pretty busy.  But we miss him!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow Muushka you don't have much longer to wait!   Started packing yet?


----------



## Muushka

Yup, I started packing the other day.  And I am refining our packing list, too confusing now, 2 lists, 1 DVC list and 1 DCL list.  Way above my pay grade!

My cat has not caught on yet.  When the suitcase comes out and she begins to lay in it is when the fun begins!  I just can't picture her on a cruise ship.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yup, I started packing the other day.  And I am refining our packing list, too confusing now, 2 lists, 1 DVC list and 1 DCL list.  Way above my pay grade!
> 
> My cat has not caught on yet.  When the suitcase comes out and she begins to lay in it is when the fun begins!  I just can't picture her on a cruise ship.



Fortunatly our dogs have never done that.  Could you imagine a 65 pound lab doing that?  Gee wonder why this suitcase is over the weight limit?  Misa however would fit very well.


----------



## Dodie

Groupies! I'm home from our 9/10-9/14 VWL trip! I'll post some photos tonight or tomorrow.

We had a nice, relaxing, hot (slightly wet at the beginning) trip as our first stay at VWL as actual DVC owners instead of renters.  It was also our first stay in a one bedroom and - wow - I don't think we'll be going back to studios anytime soon.

We got a rain band from Ike on Wednesday afternoon, but it was only for a couple of hours.  A rougher Ike band came through on Thursday afternoon/evening (wind, lots of rain, a small tornado in Kissimmee), but the weather was sunny, hot and beautiful on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

I'll probably do a trip report and link it here - but I'll also post some of my "extra" VWL and WL pictures here just for the Groupies!  I just wanted to take a minute to check in this morning!


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE!!!*

Welcome home!  I'm glad the bad weather didn't dampen your spirits!  Can't wait to hear about all the fun!


----------



## Dodie

I thought of something else quick to add about our stay.  We were on the 5th floor and a lot of refurbishment had apparently been going on and was still going on.  The trash/recycling area was all torn up at the end of the hall and we came back from the parks early on Thursday to find a note on the table about construction noise.

Our 1 bedroom definitely had *brand new carpet *(same pattern as before I think - but definitely brand new), a brand *new bedspread*, and *new upholstered furniture* (couch and chair).  The couch was kind of a funky pull-out deal, definitely not the old style with the bar - you pulled it open with a tab that was on the back of the couch. I slept on it one night when DH's snoring got the best of me (TMI?) and found it to be very comfortable.  The wooden tables and chairs didn't appear to be new and there weren't new appliances.  The TVs weren't flat screens and didn't appear to be new either - but - of course they may not be finished.


----------



## Granny

Dodie...glad to have you back safe and sound, and really happy to hear that you had a great trip!  

We had a report that the 5th floor was being refurbished last month...sounds like you are confirming that.  We appreciate the details on the refurbishment items.

But the biggest question about the new sleeper sofas...did they keep the same lovely fabric pattern?


----------



## mickeymorse

*DODIE*... Glad to hear from you. I can't wait to hear more about your trip and see some pics. 

Ike just passed through here all weekend and left 4 inches of rain behind. Time to backwash my pool .....AGAIN


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!

Welcome back and thanks for the info.  We slept on one of the new sofabeds at BCV and it was nice.  A one bedroom must sure be nice!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> *DODIE*... Glad to hear from you. I can't wait to hear more about your trip and see some pics.
> 
> Ike just passed through here all weekend and left 4 inches of rain behind. Time to backwash my pool .....AGAIN



Oh heard it was moving up your way.  What a storm!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Yup, I started packing the other day.  And I am refining our packing list, too confusing now, 2 lists, 1 DVC list and 1 DCL list.  Way above my pay grade!
> 
> My cat has not caught on yet.  When the suitcase comes out and she begins to lay in it is when the fun begins!  I just can't picture her on a cruise ship.



Welcome back Dodie!  So glad that you were able to get there - and only have a little bit of backlash from Ike.

Muushka-

Hmm - refined packing list?? Care to share the updates - esp for this cruising newbie ?  Looks like we're all "home free" from any hurricanes for now.  

How is the gasoline situation in NC?  Prices up and stations out?  We're suffering from that here - some of the "big players" haven't had gas in their stations since Friday - and pricing is right around 3.89 a gallon.

It's too funny about the cat.  Abby used to sit next to our suitcases with a worried look on her face.  The most recent trips, one of us would take the suitcases out to the garage while the other distracted Abby and Gracie - and then we'd "pretend" we were just going out for a little while.  How crazy is that - trying not to stress out the pups!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> snip
> 
> But the biggest question about the new sleeper sofas...did they keep the same lovely fabric pattern?


   As if!!!   

HD, I just paid $4 a gallon 15 minutes ago, it was at around $3.60 prior to Ike.  Ugh.

I will happily share my new list with you, but it is a combo of DVC/DCL, when I get it, I will email it!


----------



## Dodie

...starting with the kind of pictures that only you would appreciate as much as I do!!!!

New carpet and new sofa sleeper.  Don't put too much stock in the colors in this photo - as the settings were wrong on the camera and this was the first picture I took.





We LOVED this room - a 1 one bedroom dedicated on the 5th floor. It was close to the elevator (a request I made since DH had ankle surgery a few months ago) and very quiet since it was away from the main long hallway.





This was the view:





*This *was the view during one of the rain/wind events stemming from a band of Hurricane Ike on Thursday evening:





Is there anywhere more peaceful and calm than the VWL lobby seating areas?















Our favorite place:





*Just for fun, here are some other interesting shots...*

Progress on the *mysterious *tower:





The Halloween decorations were really cool:










A couple of parade shots:










DH and I bid farewell to the Adventurers Club. I can't believe that Disney is making this mistake.  The place was PACKED with people, as it's only open until the end of September.















Just a monorail shot I liked - taken from the boat back from the MK:





Finally, the obligatory castle photo:


----------



## disneymamaof2

Great photos! December can't come quick enough!


----------



## Granny

Dodie.....excellent photos!  Thanks for sharing them.   And the best news....







They didn't mess with the sleeper sofa decor!!!!      


I like that nook of VWL and that view.  Very nice and wooded there.


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!!  Glad you are back safe and sound and it sounds like you had a great trip despite Ike!  Thanks for the great photos!!  Yep...looks like the interior designer still has their job at the Lodge!

Muushka...if you don't mind..email me with your lists as well since I haven't got a clue of how/what to pack for a split trip!! 
My poor cats hate when the dreaded suitcases come out from the great beyond!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dodie!  Welcome back.  Glad you had a great trip.

It's nice to see the new sleeper sofa.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Hi all !  Haven't been online in 4-5 days because we're having LOTS of trouble with our local cable company.  My dh spotted a Comcast truck and asked the technician what was going on and it looks like my neighborhood may need all new cable wire.  I've been trying to get online via dial up but the DIS just doesn't load well.   So I think I have cable today----though they told me I wouldn't for like another 3 days.   

Just wanted to say welcome back to Dodie !  Sounds like you had a wonderful time despite the Ike rain.  Thanks for filling us in on the refurbishments.   This is all good to know.  Your photos were beautiful.  And just a comment. While I love Halloween, does anyone feel WDW has been rushing the holiday with the decor and halloween parties earlier and earlier ?  I can't quite seem to get into the spirit of Halloween when it's still technically summer ?   But I loved your photos Dodie.   

Muushka !  Happy packing !  You are leaving very soon !  I hear all is quiet out in the tropics as far as no storms.  Fingers crossed for ya !  
Muushka....just wanted to wish you Bon Voyage now in case I can't get online again since my connection has been sketchy. 






Add me to the list of those hoping to hear from Island Mouse ! *


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Dodie.....excellent photos!  Thanks for sharing them.   And the best news....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't mess with the sleeper sofa decor!!!!
> 
> 
> I like that nook of VWL and that view.  Very nice and wooded there.



   



blossomz said:


> DODIE!!  Glad you are back safe and sound and it sounds like you had a great trip despite Ike!  Thanks for the great photos!!  Yep...looks like the interior designer still has their job at the Lodge!
> 
> Muushka...if you don't mind..email me with your lists as well since I haven't got a clue of how/what to pack for a split trip!!
> My poor cats hate when the dreaded suitcases come out from the great beyond!



I will be glad to share the list with you!  

Maria, I just called my husband back into the bedroom to see your beautiful picture!  Thank you


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, I just called my husband back into the bedroom to see your beautiful picture! Thank you



*You're welcome Muushka !  I cannot take credit for creating the graphic----only finding it on the web and "borrowing" it.  I just thought it was so cool.  BTW.....are you making door signs for your cabin door ?  It's getting really big on the DCL.  I've taken 3 disney cruises since 2002.  And the last one (Sept '07), I never saw so many door signs.  It's so cool to walk the halls and look at everyone's decorations.  I thought this graphic would make a good door sign.  Have a great trip !*


----------



## Muushka

No, no door sign for us. When it comes to cruising, I'm not a team player, sadly.  We will sink into the shadows....but I can understand why some do it!  

(not having kiddos on a DCL cruise makes us somewhat of an anomoly.  But we always enjoy ourselves!)


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> (not having kiddos on a DCL cruise makes us somewhat of an anomoly.  But we always enjoy ourselves!)



I would like your views on doing the cruise as 2 adults without children with you. DH and I are considering doing DCL on an off season in 2010. We had a bad experience with children on our first cruise (we went on an Alaskan cruise that was a vow renewal of friends). It was July (kind of peak season) and our very large group had a number of children in it- plain and simple, even the best of them acted like little monsters at times so DH and I are a bit gun-shy about doing a Disney cruise. I shouldn't let that past experience stop us; it was only our groups kids that were acting horribly and we've done several cruises since that miserable experience.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Great pictures Dodie!!!  I have never been to the World at Halloween so it is neat for me to see those pictures.  I would never have thought though that they would have had the decorations up already.  It does seem to be early but then I went into Target the other day and they are starting to put Christmas stuff out!


----------



## Dodie

Tarheel Tink said:


> I would like your views on doing the cruise as 2 adults without children with you. DH and I are considering doing DCL on an off season in 2010. We had a bad experience with children on our first cruise (we went on an Alaskan cruise that was a vow renewal of friends). It was July (kind of peak season) and our very large group had a number of children in it- plain and simple, even the best of them acted like little monsters at times so DH and I are a bit gun-shy about doing a Disney cruise. I shouldn't let that past experience stop us; it was only our groups kids that were acting horribly and we've done several cruises since that miserable experience.



I'm obviously not who you were asking, but I'll chime in.  DH and I have done the DCL cruise twice and are scheduled for our third.  We did the 7-day Eastern and a 3 day Bahamas.  I would highly recommend it.  (We don't have kids.)  The kids on the Disney cruise are so ENTERTAINED in the clubs that they aren't really a problem.  Plus, there are so many adults only places on the ship - that you can really avoid them.

I'm not saying that you won't see kids, or that some of them won't be misbehaving, but it's really a wonderful experience for adults.


----------



## Muushka

I'll second what DODIE!!! said.  We have also done 2 (7 day and 4 day) and I have to say, the kiddos were great on both cruises.  I did not utter the word 'brat' one time in the 11 days total.  

As mentioned, they are kept busy so they don't bother the adults.  Plus Disney has gone to great lengths to have areas that don't allow kids, so if you need to escape, you can.  

We have done 2 Celebrity cruises since our last DCL and quite honestly, I am a little nervous.  Celebrity has an older crowd and lots of quiet places.  I will post when I return how we managed, but I have a feeling it will be lots of fun and not too many kiddos.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> No, no door sign for us. When it comes to cruising, I'm not a team player, sadly.  We will sink into the shadows....but I can understand why some do it!
> 
> (not having kiddos on a DCL cruise makes us somewhat of an anomoly.  But we always enjoy ourselves!)



We're doing a DCL cruise Oct 09 sans kids. 
*Tarhill* we're planning to spend lots of time in the newly redone adult areas!  Also late dinner time.

_*Dodie*_, thanks for the pics.  Nothing like brand new carpet.   (Weird, I know).

Deb


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We have done 2 Celebrity cruises since our last DCL and quite honestly, I am a little nervous.  Celebrity has an older crowd and lots of quiet places.  I will post when I return how we managed, but I have a feeling it will be lots of fun and not too many kiddos.



Muushka, I'm going to have to crash one of you & Mr. Muushka's cruises (maybe we can do one of those long lost, twins seperated at birth stories).  The "old guy" doesn't like boats (It's a ship darn it!! ) so I'll be 92 before I convince him to try one.   

DODIE

Welcome back, thanks for the great pictures.  Another 330 days before I can go back, I'll never make it.  

Some one on the Theme park forum asked "do people who go every year get bored?"  which is such a foreign idea to me, every time I see pictures I want to go back immediately.


----------



## mickeymorse

Morning everyone. Did anyone see the thread for BLT? I just have to say.....it sure isn't the lodge  Maybe sometime at 7 mos for the MK view for a nite but I will take the boat ride any day


----------



## lisah0711

Yep, another person who says they love the Lodge even more after seeing the BLT models on YouTube.  

Now, if they would only get going on the Lodge's sister DVC lodge on the West Coast . . .


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Muushka, I'm going to have to crash one of you & Mr. Muushka's cruises (maybe we can do one of those long lost, twins seperated at birth stories).  The "old guy" doesn't like boats (It's a ship darn it!! ) so I'll be 92 before I convince him to try one.
> 
> DODIE
> 
> Welcome back, thanks for the great pictures.  Another 330 days before I can go back, I'll never make it.
> 
> Some one on the Theme park forum asked "do people who go every year get bored?"  which is such a foreign idea to me, every time I see pictures I want to go back immediately.



Eliza, I had to talk my husband into our first cruise.  It was my 'big birthday' request, a DCL cruise.  He went for me.  Now he always has to have at least one cruise right around the corner and another in the future!  Have your 'old man' call mine!

Book the Solstice for 12/09!  It will be fun!!!

MM I am just now reading about BLT.  No, I don't see us buying any more points!


----------



## 50 years Too!

lisah0711 said:


> Yep, another person who says they love the Lodge even more after seeing the BLT models on YouTube.
> 
> Now, if they would only get going on the Lodge's sister DVC lodge on the West Coast . . .



I so agree Lisa.  Waiting, waiting, waiting for Grand Cali.  It won't replace my VWL, but a great substitute for a quick Disney fix weekend....
I'm also anticipating grandchildren someday and what a great weekend with grandma! 

Deb


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Morning everyone. Did anyone see the thread for BLT? I just have to say.....it sure isn't the lodge



This is probably symptomatic of my general WL-itis disease, but I have to admit that my first thought about the announcement of BLT was..

"I hope they build a really good pool"


Selfish, I know, but I don't want even more people heading to WL to swim.  And if it's nice enough, hopefully it will attract those "other" Bay Lake resort guests to use the BLT pool instead of ours!!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Morning everyone. Did anyone see the thread for BLT? I just have to say.....it sure isn't the lodge  Maybe sometime at 7 mos for the MK view for a nite but I will take the boat ride any day



Really?  BLT?  Was there some sort of announcement or something?   

As long as they don't mess with my boat ride from WL to the MK, I'll be just fine.


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> Really?  BLT?  Was there some sort of announcement or something?
> 
> As long as they don't mess with my boat ride from WL to the MK, I'll be just fine.



TOUCHEZ!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Really?  BLT?  Was there some sort of announcement or something?
> 
> As long as they don't mess with my boat ride from WL to the MK, I'll be just fine.



I got a really cheesey youtube video from DVc in my mail box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1DV6r1Nk54


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, that woman DVC or whatever her name is is really irritating.  Thank goodness they don't have her on the TV at the resorts.  That would be one way to get me out of VWL!


----------



## ransom

Yup, I totally agree.  I'm really disappointed with the Deevee Cee marketing effort.  It's embarrassing.  The old approach to DVC was pretty classy, but now it seems to be more of desperation ploy (not saying it is; just saying it seems that way).  

Oh, well.  This, too, shall pass.

(And I'm still hoping BLT will depress the resale value of VWL points so I can pick up a few more on the cheap.)


----------



## MiaSRN62

> mickeymorse asks : Did anyone see the thread for BLT? I just have to say.....it sure isn't the lodge Maybe sometime at 7 mos for the MK view for a nite but I will take the boat ride any day



*Yep...and I've been involved in that thread a few more on the DIS as well as the DVCnews.com site ALL morning----since 6:30 am !      The point calculator for BLT is on the Member's website.  

As some of you might know.....dh and I are in the market for an add-on.   We were torn between AKV and VWL.......now BLT is thrown into the mix.   I am honestly just not "in" to that decor.  And the points per night are more.  We have 170 points at OKW.....and plan on adding on 100 somewhere else.   But I'm thinking not BLT ?  I just don't think I could stretch my points as far there....and the decor is really not my taste.    From the photos I've seen, I think the kitchen is the nicest area in the room.  I definitely don't like the table area with that "Brady Bunch" looking bench seat.  And I don't like the master bedroom's headboard. *


----------



## eliza61

Ransom,
I'm seriously hoping that this is not what they are using as a marketing tool.  I took it as just a "confirmation" of the rumors type of announcement.  First of all my "Sid" & "Rizzo" have shot better video on our vacation, or at least they know a guy who could get done for you real cheap!


----------



## Dodie

eliza61 said:


> Ransom,
> I'm seriously hoping that this is not what they are using as a marketing tool.  I took it as just a "confirmation" of the rumors type of announcement.  First of all my "Sid" & "Rizzo" have shot better video on our vacation, or at least they know a guy who could get done for you real cheap!



We attended the Welcome Home Wednesday thing last week and that woman drove me crazy.  When I opened the e-mail and saw her face this morning, I literally shuddered.


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> Ransom,
> I'm seriously hoping that this is not what they are using as a marketing tool.  I took it as just a "confirmation" of the rumors type of announcement.  First of all my "Sid" & "Rizzo" have shot better video on our vacation, or at least they know a guy who could get done for you real cheap!



I hope you're right.  Not only was Deevy Cee seriously irritating, but the Imagineering guy was stiff as a board.  Plus the stupid disclaimers:  "Actually, we do have that.... IN SELECT ROOMS."  Who talks like that??


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> This is probably symptomatic of my general WL-itis disease, but I have to admit that my first thought about the announcement of BLT was..
> 
> "I hope they build a really good pool"
> 
> 
> Selfish, I know, but I don't want even more people heading to WL to swim.  And if it's nice enough, hopefully it will attract those "other" Bay Lake resort guests to use the BLT pool instead of ours!!




Pool rumor is that it is really nice.  Whirlpool, interactive childrens area (whatever that means?  ) zero entry and super slide.  Called Bay cove.


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> I hope you're right.  Not only was Deevy Cee seriously irritating, but the Imagineering guy was stiff as a board.  Plus the stupid disclaimers:  "Actually, we do have that.... IN SELECT ROOMS."  Who talks like that??



I wish they would lock DeeVee Cee in a select room!


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> I wish they would lock DeeVee Cee in a select room!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my, I just saw the interiors of BLT.  I can see me staying there, requesting a Lake view and looking, longingly over at our beloved Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> Oh my, I just saw the interiors of BLT.  I can see me staying there, requesting a Lake view and looking, longingly over at our beloved Wilderness Lodge.



I did the same.  That studio unit looks so cramped, the way they have it arranged.  And I calculated the points on our typical vacation, and compared to a studio at VWL it's +3 points for standard view, +27 points for a lake view, and +69 points for MK view (that's a studio for two weeks in mid-December with two Fridays, one Saturday, and ten weeknights).

The whole thing just isn't attractive for us.  Maybe we'll stay there few a few days some year, but it's not compelling at all for us.

Best wishes to those for whom it was meant, though!  It's great that Disney has something for everyone.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Oh my, I just saw the interiors of BLT.  I can see me staying there, requesting a Lake view and looking, longingly over at our beloved Wilderness Lodge.



A better video is on the dvc website, I gotta say the artist renditions are pretty cool.


----------



## DaveH

BLT on white or wheat?


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza....it does look better on the Member site.  Dh just got home from work and we're both checking the virtual tour out.   He's a little more impressed than he was this morning.   How 'bout that shower with the dual shower heads----ahhhh----after a long day in the parks.........
But still ....have to think on this.


----------



## DiznyDi

BLT is simply not appealing to us.

It is nice, though, to finally have an end to the suspense that has been haunting this site for these past months.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> BLT is simply not appealing to us.



*I was saying the same thing this morning.....it's growing a tad on me now though.  I've always loved WL/VWL for the proximity to both Bay Lake and the MK.  Dh decided though, that if we were going to add on, he wanted a resort with more years---thus we got looking into AKV.   Well....I've mentioned this weeks before, that I knew I would miss a water view at AKV and now that BLT is now in the mix, and it's got the Bay Lake element, we are seriously looking at all things right now.  The decor is still not my favorite, but the location to MK/Bay Lake is now the draw for me over AKV.  Honestly, the fact that VWL doesn't have the extended years left is the only reason dh is not seriously considering the add-on there.  But he loves that location.*


----------



## DiznyDi

We'll be in our 90's when our VWL contract is up..... or our contract is up...whichever comes first.  

The length of the VWL contract never came into consideration when my husband and I were considering our add-on...though our guide did want us to consider AKV for that very reason.

Good luck, Maria with your decision. You know the Groupies will support you in whatever you decide.


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, I will be in my 80's when the VWL contract is up. 

Maria, you cannot beat the location or the view from BLT. 

And as we say in real estate, location, location, location.  

And besides, if you buy there, you will be required to host a BLT party for Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

DaveH said:


> BLT on white or wheat?



On wheat, with a side of mayo, please


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yeah, I will be in my 80's when the VWL contract is up.
> 
> Maria, you cannot beat the location or the view from BLT.
> 
> And as we say in real estate, location, location, location.
> 
> And besides, if you buy there, you will be required to host a BLT party for Groupies!



Oh please Muushka,, forget the party.  We're crashing at her place like college roommates.     We've gone passed groupies into "family members who you can't get to leave during the holidays"

Definitely not taking the place of the Lodge but I would love to check out the fireworks from that balcony.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Oh please Muushka,, forget the party.  We're crashing at her place like college roommates.     We've gone passed groupies into "family members who you can't get to leave during the holidays"
> 
> Definitely not taking the place of the Lodge but I would love to check out the fireworks from that balcony.



You know Eliza, you are right.  Formalities are out the window.  This is family!  We will be over at 9 Maria!!

Sounds like we have your future DVC all figured out Maria!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I have nothing important to say but I'm just lurking today and enjoying everyones posts! There sure have been alot of different people posting today and it's great to hear from all of you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Sounds like we have your future DVC all figured out Maria!!


 
*Love all you guys........no decision yet.....we are still mulling all this over.  And IF BLT is the winner, by all means you can crash at my place ! *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Love all you guys........no decision yet.....we are still mulling all this over.  And IF BLT is the winner, by all means you can crash at my place ! *



Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## blossomz

I just got back from my "Back to School" night and saw Ms. DeeVee Cee..oh my!  I think our conversation is much more hilarious than that You Tube video!  In Fact, my kids just asked what I was laughing at!   Anyway Maria..count me in too!

I've always thought that if a DVC came available at CR that I would jump in, but I'm not so sure now.  I really love owning at VWL and AKV.  And it gives me a little variety.  I do also have BCV points because that was what was selling at the time, and I also considered selling them to buy at CR, but now I'm not so sure...

It doesn't look good for any incentives either...

Maria-youo never know..they may allow us to lengthen our years like they offered the folks at OKW... Something else to throw into the mix.


----------



## DaveH

I want to see the point chart for the treehouses.


----------



## mickeymorse

Boy, go away from the computer and you miss alot. So I guess that means us guys do the pirate thingy at Marias watching Wishes   Hurrah for Maria.

Feelin the love... Can you get a platter of BLTs delivered I wonder?


----------



## 50 years Too!

After fireworks at Maria's, pj's and hot chocolate in front of the fireplace in VWL!
Pirates are welcome, too!  Right ladies? 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> After fireworks at Maria's, pj's and hot chocolate in front of the fireplace in VWL!
> Pirates are welcome, too!  Right ladies?
> 
> Deb



They are indeed!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Morning everyone. Did anyone see the thread for BLT? I just have to say.....it sure isn't the lodge  Maybe sometime at 7 mos for the MK view for a nite but I will take the boat ride any day



I think that getting a MK view room at 7 months may be tough.

20% of BLT is MK view rooms, 11% is standard view rooms and the rest are lake view rooms.  The points required to stay in a standard view room at BLT is comparable to the points required to stay at VWL from what I've seen so far.  The points required to stay in a MK view room at BLT are 20 - 30+ percent higher than the points required to stay at VWL from what I've seen thus far.  VWL has or is getting new sofa beds as we speak.  I would describe the decor of the rooms at BLT as 'Glam Hospital.'  My DW likes the decor, however.  Early morning monorail access will be a madhouse, I think, as those from the Contemporary and BLT try to make their way to Epcot.  Some may walk to the MK and get the express monorail to the TTS though.  The MK view may be great for folks about 20 minutes out of the day, during the Wishes fireworks display.  Of course, people may be at another park during that time, so the view means nothing then.  Hopefully, the daytime views from the MK rooms will not include cast member parking lots, tops of buildings, etc.  But I have a feeling that it will.  There is no concierge level as there is at AKV.  Maybe that experiment was a bust in DVD's eyes.

I still think that it would be a good buy for a new DVC member, but not a good add on for an existing member due to the issues stated above.  This is just my opinion and your opinion may vary.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

You know when we stayed at the CR many years ago (almost 15)  our favorite part of it was coming out of our upper room and being able to overlook everything.  Loved seeing the monorail and restaurants and all the goings ons.  I would miss that at the BLT.  As much as I love VWL that is also something I missed there by not being in the main building.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Where is everybody?  No posts since mine this morning.  Guess we all really do have lives huh?   
Saw the BLT video on the DVC site.  It looks pretty nice and the view is great but I don't think I would buy there.  Not that I would rule out ever staying there though!  And I sure would stay there at Maria's place!


----------



## Muushka

Hi DLI.   I'm here, just busy doing all the last minute stuff (new tire, oil change, PACKING!!).  I can't believe that I have been dizzy (well, dizzier than normal) these past couple of days.  My history is cruise = weeks of dizziness following cruise, not before!   Oh well, just popping the Bonine early!


----------



## blossomz

Hi groupies..

Just popping in to say hi.  I am still on the fence about BLT!!  I might have to visit Maria before deciding!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Where is everybody?  No posts since mine this morning.  *Guess we all really do have lives huh?*
> Saw the BLT video on the DVC site.  It looks pretty nice and the view is great but I don't think I would buy there.  Not that I would rule out ever staying there though!  And I sure would stay there at Maria's place!




Sadly yes, although at times I'm tempted to run away.  The old guy works in the petroleum industry and every time a stupid hurricane affects one of the off shore rigs, he gets shipped off to Texas.  Translation:  It's me against Sid & Rizzo until Sunday.  

The good thing is after 25 years of marriage, I'm not above using these trips as leverage to get a quick trip to the lodge.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi DLI.   I'm here, just busy doing all the last minute stuff (new tire, oil change, PACKING!!).  I can't believe that I have been dizzy (well, dizzier than normal) these past couple of days.  My history is cruise = weeks of dizziness following cruise, not before!   Oh well, just popping the Bonine early!



Hi Muushka!  I've never taken a cruise but the last time we took the train I was dizzy for about a week after.  It was the third time I took the train but the first time that happened.  Taking the train again in February and hope it doesn't happen again.
I'd help you with all your work if I could!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Sadly yes, although at times I'm tempted to run away.  The old guy works in the petroleum industry and every time a stupid hurricane affects one of the off shore rigs, he gets shipped off to Texas.  Translation:  It's me against Sid & Rizzo until Sunday.
> 
> The good thing is after 25 years of marriage, I'm not above using these trips as leverage to get a quick trip to the lodge.



This must be a tough time of year for him then.  Hope all goes well for him there.  And for you there at home!  Do you think he could take my DH with so I could work a trip out of him too?


----------



## blossomz

Muushka..feel better soon...maybe it means you won't be dizzy on the cruise!


----------



## Muushka

Maybe I won't be dizzy for the cruise!!  That would be nice!
Thanks for the well wishes. 

Eliza, good luck with 'the boys'.


----------



## Dodie

Hey Muushka.  Bonine is MY friend too! We start taking it several days before a cruise, take it every morning on the cruise, and take it for several days after.  Both DH and I are prone to motion sickness (he more than me - he usually has that dizziness trouble after the cruise).

Hope you have smooth sailing and have a great time!


----------



## Laxmom

I swear by that stuff!!!  We took it on ours a couple of weeks ago when we were chased by Hanna and it worked like a charm!!

Now that the power is back here, I need to concentrate on getting my little moose man in my signature!!!

I'm heading to the scrapbook store to get stuff to scrap our trip.  I may have pages and pages of VWL!!!! Almost as many as the cruise!!


----------



## bgraham34

Howdy Ho Groupies. I'm back from my first trip as a DVC member. We had a great time. We love the studio. Its really cozy and and Villas themselves are more lodge like than the Lodge next door itself. We were really surprised with how much we loved it. I had no problems making the bed at all. The wife was fine with the towels she had. We went commando style the first 3 days and then relaxed the last 3 days. The crowds were light most of the time. It was hotter and more humid than past Septembers for me but it was a great time none the less.


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> Sadly yes, although at times I'm tempted to run away.  The old guy works in the petroleum industry and every time a stupid hurricane affects one of the off shore rigs, he gets shipped off to Texas.



  That's so sad.  More than anything, I hate being away from DW.  So I hope they ship your DH back soonest!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Bonine is my friend on cruises also.  I can't believe how much it helps me.



bgraham34 said:


> Howdy Ho Groupies. I'm back from my first trip as a DVC member. We had a great time. We love the studio. Its really cozy and and Villas themselves are more lodge like than the Lodge next door itself. We were really surprised with how much we loved it. I had no problems making the bed at all. The wife was fine with the towels she had. We went commando style the first 3 days and then relaxed the last 3 days. The crowds were light most of the time. It was hotter and more humid than past Septembers for me but it was a great time none the less.



Welcome home from your first DVC trip!  It sounds like you had a great time.  I find it really hard to do commando in the heat.  It is so not pretty (I get very grumpy).  We are headed down this weekend, glad to hear that the crowds are light!  

So, any magical moments??? 



ransom said:


> That's so sad.  More than anything, I hate being away from DW.  So I hope they ship your DH back soonest!



I really hope your wife sees this.


----------



## Granny

bgraham34 said:


> Howdy Ho Groupies. I'm back from my first trip as a DVC member. We had a great time. We love the studio. Its really cozy and and Villas themselves are more lodge like than the Lodge next door itself. We were really surprised with how much we loved it. I had no problems making the bed at all. The wife was fine with the towels she had. We went commando style the first 3 days and then relaxed the last 3 days. The crowds were light most of the time. It was hotter and more humid than past Septembers for me but it was a great time none the less.



Thanks for checking back in with us.  And very happy to hear that your first DVC trip was a "magical" one!   

So...what room/view did you have?  And isn't it surprising how quickly we all adjust to not having the daily maid service?  

We appreciate you letting us know your impressions.


----------



## Granny

Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.   


The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"

Here is my response .


----------



## DiznyDi

*Great response Granny!*


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.
> 
> 
> The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"
> 
> Here is my response .




  

I'm so proud!


----------



## Dodie

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.   The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??" Here is my response .



Granny! You, sir, ROCK!!!!!


----------



## ransom

Nicely done, Granny.


----------



## bgraham34

I had room 3505. It was nice and I saw a little bit of the pool. I would take that room at every trip.

As far as Magical Moments I did not get any. I saw them all over the place in MK but the other parks I barely saw anything. 

I also want to say that the front desk staff was great. Always helpful they are. I ran into a a family who was staying at the Lodge on points and they were very impressed with the Villas. I hope they decide to buy into the club.


----------



## Laxmom

Granny, you crack me up!!!  But that is exactly how I feel!!

I have a question, groupies!  Somewhere a while back about a Yankee candle that smelled like the Lodge.  It has been discontinued but some reported having luck finding it on Ebay.  What was it called?

I forgot to tell you about our WL bathroom.  After our last visit, I faux painted log walls, put up an evergreen wreath, a plaid shower curtain and a replica of the totem pole.  If I can find the candle, I could lock myself in my own little getaway!!


----------



## Granny

Laxmom said:


> I forgot to tell you about our WL bathroom.  After our last visit, I faux painted log walls, put up an evergreen wreath, a plaid shower curtain and a replica of the totem pole.  If I can find the candle, I could lock myself in my own little getaway!!



Oh man, as if the ladies don't already spend enough time in the bathroom!


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.
> 
> 
> The question of the thread is: "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"
> 
> Here is my response .


 
Hey, it's possible to love VWL (like I do) and also love BLT!


----------



## Laxmom

That's very true, Mike.  It just isn't for me.  I don't like modernism much.  Give me a log cabin and that is where I am most at home.  The views will be killer though!!


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> Oh my, I just saw the interiors of BLT.  I can see me staying there, requesting a Lake view and looking, longingly over at our beloved Wilderness Lodge.



Granny!  We think alike!  Except I kept these thoughts to this thread  .


----------



## Granny

DVC Mike said:


> Hey, it's possible to love VWL (like I do) and also love BLT!



Okay, true confession time.  I agree with Mike!   

Looking at the 360 degree views I think BLT is an outstanding looking resort.  The decor is stylish yet should wear well through the years.  I love the floor to ceiling windows in the living room and all in all it seems to be a pretty neat place.  And yes, the views of Bay Lake or MK would be pretty spectacular.  

I don't see us buying there, but hopefully will book a stay at some point.  The high point schedule for MK View will probably scare us away but Lake View will provide a great view of our favorite lake.  

I think they hit a home run with BLT, and this coming from someone who doesn't care much for the Contemporary Resort at all.  

Walking distance to MK and a monorail to EPCOT?  I think this resort might have just one-upped the BWV/BCV resort locations.   Don't flame me...I own at BWV and have no regrets at all but I think BLT will be a very high demand resort.


----------



## wildernessDad

Laxmom said:


> I have a question, groupies!  Somewhere a while back about a Yankee candle that smelled like the Lodge.  It has been discontinued but some reported having luck finding it on Ebay.  What was it called?



Autumn Lodge.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bgraham34 said:


> Howdy Ho Groupies. I'm back from my first trip as a DVC member. We had a great time. We love the studio. Its really cozy and and Villas themselves are more lodge like than the Lodge next door itself. We were really surprised with how much we loved it. I had no problems making the bed at all. The wife was fine with the towels she had. We went commando style the first 3 days and then relaxed the last 3 days. The crowds were light most of the time. It was hotter and more humid than past Septembers for me but it was a great time none the less.



Glad to have you back and that you had a great time!  Will you be posting any pictures?



Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.
> 
> 
> The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"
> 
> Here is my response .



Good answer!  The rooms are pretty interesting though.  Especially that wall that slides open.



Laxmom said:


> Granny, you crack me up!!!  But that is exactly how I feel!!
> 
> I have a question, groupies!  Somewhere a while back about a Yankee candle that smelled like the Lodge.  It has been discontinued but some reported having luck finding it on Ebay.  What was it called?
> 
> I forgot to tell you about our WL bathroom.  After our last visit, I faux painted log walls, put up an evergreen wreath, a plaid shower curtain and a replica of the totem pole.  If I can find the candle, I could lock myself in my own little getaway!!



I'd like to see a picture!



Granny said:


> Oh man, as if the ladies don't already spend enough time in the bathroom!



Hey!  Now you are being naughty on this thread!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey!  Now you are being naughty on this thread!



As if I'm the first one!!


----------



## blossomz

Granny..you are too funny!  I must agree with all of your comments though!  I am curious about BLT, but the price...

BGraham..welcome back!  Sounds like it was a great trip!


Muushka..sounds like I'd better purchase some of that Bonine if it works as well as you all say!!

Eliza..don't worry your groupies are here for ya!

Laxmom..are you inviting us for spa treatments?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> As if I'm the first one!!



This thread is never boring with characters like you! 

Anybody watch the Travel Channel show tonight?  I recorded it and I'm watching it now.  Sure looks like the DVC isn't the best kept secret anymore!


----------



## blossomz

Oh no!  I forgot to watch!!!  I'll have to watch for the rerun!  Is it worth it?


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This thread is never boring with characters like you!
> 
> Anybody watch the Travel Channel show tonight?  I recorded it and I'm watching it now.  Sure looks like the DVC isn't the best kept secret anymore!



I thought it was just one big long commercial for DVC.  I wonder if they paid TTC to air it?



blossomz said:


> Oh no!  I forgot to watch!!!  I'll have to watch for the rerun!  Is it worth it?



See above comment


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Oh no!  I forgot to watch!!!  I'll have to watch for the rerun!  Is it worth it?



There are several threads on this board with comments from people who watched.  

The general consensus is that it was a boring infomercial, and no better than the promotional DVD that Disney sends to prospective DVC buyers.  Sounds like we didn't miss much.


----------



## loribell

Well I agree it was one big commercial but I did enjoy getting to see all of the properties.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.
> 
> 
> The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"
> 
> Here is my response .



You know Granny, I thought about that myself.  What a nice view that would be!

Deb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  Just back from a convention in Las Vegas but received the email so I knew about BLT.  Originally that's the building that made me tell DH that we might finally buy DVC.  Then I learned about resale so we could get the Lodge!!!!     Not even a twinge of regret over that now that the tower is a reality.

The BLT decor reminds me of....Vegas!   I just spent 4 nights in rooms like that (two different hotels).  We haven't ruled out an add on but I wish there was something a bit different than what they've done.  I like what I've seen in the Contemporary room remodels much more than this....or maybe it's just the yellow bar stools.  

I missed most of the travel channel special but am recording the next show.  Maybe that will sell me on it.  Can't forget about that west coast lodge though - I wish they would have announced that also.


----------



## blossomz

I know it's great that everyone is learning about DVC...but I kind of liked it better when it was a big secret and I felt like we were part of an elite society!  All this commercialism kind of ruins that...


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks!  I knew someone here would know!!


----------



## eliza61

Remember guys,
We are already dvc owners.  We basically have our favorites (WL) and know all the in's and outs.  This program was not produce with us in mind.  
It was made for the person who does not own, of course it was a commercial.


----------



## ransom

It would have been nice if it'd been fun and interesting like some of the other Travel Channel shows about WDW.  I can watch those again and again, even though I've been to WDW enough that I could write one of those things myself.  Too bad the DVC one wasn't like that.


----------



## Dodie

I agree that it was an infomercial and I actually felt a little uncomfortable while I was watching it - as if DVC and Disney were kind of overstepping the bounds somehow.

However, the thing that disappointed me most is, I guess, the thing that they must feel they need to do to "sell" people on the product:  it was entirely focused on non-WDW/DL travel.  Those of us who are DVC owners know that isn't often actually the best use of one's points and doesn't seem to be the best reason to buy DVC.

I had my parents watch it so they would better understand what my DH and I had bought.  I was sorry afterward.  Now I'm sure they think we'll be going to Costa Rica and San Francisco and still won't understand our yearly trips to see the mouse.


----------



## DaveH

I have a silly idea. I have been partaking in a debate about categories at SSR. I think we need a category. The dumpster view. Uses less points. Can see the complaining now. "Why can't I get the highly value dumpster view!!"
  




















BTW if you think this is a good idea, find the nearest brick or steel wall. Beat head against until you no longer think this is a good idea.


----------



## Granny

DaveH said:


> BTW if you think this is a good idea, find the nearest brick or steel wall. Beat head against until you no longer think this is a good idea.




Must.....stop....liking.....Dave's....idea!!!


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Okay Groupies...I have to admit I've been a bit naughty on another thread.
> 
> 
> The question of the thread is:  "Who wants to stay at BLT "one day" but has no desire to own there??"
> 
> Here is my response .



Way to go, Granny!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Oh no!  I forgot to watch!!!  I'll have to watch for the rerun!  Is it worth it?





Muushka said:


> I thought it was just one big long commercial for DVC.  I wonder if they paid TTC to air it?
> 
> 
> 
> See above comment





Granny said:


> There are several threads on this board with comments from people who watched.
> 
> The general consensus is that it was a boring infomercial, and no better than the promotional DVD that Disney sends to prospective DVC buyers.  Sounds like we didn't miss much.



I agree that it was more like watching one of the dvd's you get from disney instead of a regualr Travel Channel show.  It was more of a commercial but I still liked watching it but then I like watching all Disney stuff.  They didn't really show the Lodge though.  Or BWV & OKW.  It focused more on the others.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Arr ye maties almost forgot!  Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Arr ye maties almost forgot!  Happy Talk Like a Pirate Day!



Shiver me timbers!  Be ye speaking the truth?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Shiver me timbers!  Be ye speaking the truth?



Arrr!  (Translation - yes!)  Yo ho ho ho a pirates life for me!


----------



## Laxmom

Finally got a picture to post!  And a new signature to boast!  Arrrgh! Mateys!


----------



## Granny

Arghh Laxmom...that's a fine specimen of land lubber sleepin' quarters!   

Methinks ye signature is right bonny!    (hey, I'm an Irish pirate)


----------



## Laxmom

And a few more...

















Anyone else homesick for the lodge?


----------



## blossomz

Aye mateys..I am...

By the way...where did pirate day come from!?


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm clueless (about Pirate Day).. but it's been fun reading about it!

Thanks laxmom for the pics. 

Did anyone else see the big light fixture that looks like a teepee with the buffalo around it on eBay?  It can be yours for the low price of $2499.00.


----------



## Laxmom

Mine, mine, mine, mine!  Insert seagull smiley here.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Even the animals are enjoying Talk like a Pirate day!!  Arrrrf!


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom!  Love the Groupie siggy.  He looks great on you! 

Aaaaarrrrrgggg   Pirate/Groupies.  Our bootie is all packed.  We are preparring to cast off.  Course is set for 180 degrees...aaarrrggghhh .  It's Old Key West be our destination.  Then we plan to comendeer the Magic.  That be a mighty ship, newly ship-shaped for our crew.  Shiver me timbers!!!  

This pirate won't be bringing the computer contraption.  So Muushka will be talking to ye in 2 weeks and 1 day.

  It's me!  I'm so excited   

Be good land lubbers.  Or I'll send the mighty pirate Jack after ye.  AAARRRGGGGG


----------



## Muushka

Oh DLI, that is adorable.  Love it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Laxmom!  Love the Groupie siggy.  He looks great on you!
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrgggg   Pirate/Groupies.  Our bootie is all packed.  We are preparring to cast off.  Course is set for 180 degrees...aaarrrggghhh .  It's Old Key West be our destination.  Then we plan to comendeer the Magic.  That be a mighty ship, newly ship-shaped for our crew.  Shiver me timbers!!!
> 
> This pirate won't be bringing the computer contraption.  So Muushka will be talking to ye in 2 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> It's me!  I'm so excited
> 
> Be good land lubbers.  Or I'll send the mighty pirate Jack after ye.  AAARRRGGGGG



Ahoy Muushka!  Great pirate speak!  Hope you have a wonderful adventure.  Not too much pillaging or they may make you walk the plank!  And by the way many would like to have Jack sent after them! 
We will miss you and hope to hear lots of good things when you get back!!!  Have a blast!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Oh DLI, that is adorable.  Love it!



I posted that for you!  Knew you would like it!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I posted that for you!  Knew you would like it!



Awwww  .  And you are right about Jack coming after someone not being a bad thing! 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Awwww  .  And you are right about Jack coming after someone not being a bad thing!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.



Your welcome!


----------



## loribell

Muushka have a fantastic trip! I am currently being very bad. Please send Jack my way! 

DLI love the pics. So cute.


----------



## Laxmom

Muushka, go where the compass takes you.  You know, where your heart desires most!!  Have a great trip!!

Cutest pirates I have ever seen!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka.....have a great trip to WDW and *Bon Voyage!!*

Avast and weigh anchor me mateys...time for Muushka to shove off for parts unknown!


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a wonderul trip, Muushka!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Even the animals are enjoying Talk like a Pirate day!!  Arrrrf!




DIL,
That is too funny, seriously wrong but funny!    

Muushka,
Happy sailings and smooth waters for your trip!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Even the animals are enjoying Talk like a Pirate day!!  Arrrrf!



Too funny!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> Laxmom!  Love the Groupie siggy.  He looks great on you!
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrgggg   Pirate/Groupies.  Our bootie is all packed.  We are preparring to cast off.  Course is set for 180 degrees...aaarrrggghhh .  It's Old Key West be our destination.  Then we plan to comendeer the Magic.  That be a mighty ship, newly ship-shaped for our crew.  Shiver me timbers!!!
> 
> This pirate won't be bringing the computer contraption.  So Muushka will be talking to ye in 2 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> It's me!  I'm so excited
> 
> Be good land lubbers.  Or I'll send the mighty pirate Jack after ye.  AAARRRGGGGG



Muushka, have a fantastic vacation, we will miss you!
Be sure to bring out the inner wench for those you might encounter. 

Deb


----------



## blossomz

DLI... those photos are great!!  Thanks..

Muushka..Bon Voyage..will be waiting to hear all about it!!  I'm soooo jealous!  We have such a LONG countdown to our trip!  Will have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka !   Have a wonderful time !!!!!   Smooth and happy sailing !!!!









*Disney Lovin Iowan ...  thanks for the laugh !!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DLI - that is too funny!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka !   Have a wonderful time !!!!!   Smooth and happy sailing !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disney Lovin Iowan ...  thanks for the laugh !!!!*



Great picture Maria!  Glad everyone enjoyed the pictures I posted!  Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I just wanted to post an update in regards to our add-on.....we decided, and bit the bullet today and did a 100 point add-on at AKV    We were honestly torn with AKV/BLT.   We had considered VWL a few months ago, but the extended contract was what drew my dh in to AKV and then, just this week, to BLT.   AKV won due to ambience/villa decor/incentives vs BLT.  BLT had the proximity to the MK and the monorail on it's side, but dh just couldn't quite embrace the decor.   Of course, now, that we've added on at AKV, he is saying maybe we can do a smaller add-on at BLT in about 6 months and just use it every other year.   
But I have to add, dh's comment was, "I really like AKV because it reminds me of the rooms and lobby of the WL/VWL".   *


----------



## DVC Mike

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I just wanted to post an update in regards to our add-on.....we decided, and bit the bullet today and did a 100 point add-on at AKV  We were honestly torn with AKV/BLT. We had considered VWL a few months ago, but the extended contract was what drew my dh in to AKV and then, just this week, to BLT. AKV won due to ambience/villa decor/incentives vs BLT. BLT had the proximity to the MK and the monorail on it's side, but dh just couldn't quite embrace the decor. Of course, now, that we've added on at AKV, he is saying maybe we can do a smaller add-on at BLT in about 6 months and just use it every other year. *
> *But I have to add, dh's comment was, "I really like AKV because it reminds me of the rooms and lobby of the WL/VWL". *


 
We love AKV because of the great theming it has, just like VWL. Congrats on your add-on.


----------



## jimmytammy

We watched the DVC show that came on the other night on Travel.  DD saw the BLT room shots and said thats so cool, I like that.  I have to remember she is into 50s stuff and retro, so that I feel is where all this is coming from.  But she better be careful, as I may leave her at home next trip "home".  

BLT...BAH, HUMBUG
Although, it is pretty cool looking(did that just come from me, gasp)


----------



## mickeymorse

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I just wanted to post an update in regards to our add-on.....we decided, and bit the bullet today and did a 100 point add-on at AKV    We were honestly torn with AKV/BLT.   We had considered VWL a few months ago, but the extended contract was what drew my dh in to AKV and then, just this week, to BLT.   AKV won due to ambience/villa decor/incentives vs BLT.  BLT had the proximity to the MK and the monorail on it's side, but dh just couldn't quite embrace the decor.   Of course, now, that we've added on at AKV, he is saying maybe we can do a smaller add-on at BLT in about 6 months and just use it every other year.
> But I have to add, dh's comment was, "I really like AKV because it reminds me of the rooms and lobby of the WL/VWL".   *



Congrats on your add-on Maria.  I guess that means it's a Savanna view party instead.  



jimmytammy said:


> Although, it is pretty cool looking(did that just come from me, gasp)



You are forgiven JT.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Congrats on your add-on Maria. I guess that means it's a Savanna view party instead.



*Thanks mickeymorse and Mike    
Savanna party it is.......but I do feel my dh is itching for a BLT sometime next year    Time will tell.............*


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I just wanted to post an update in regards to our add-on.....we decided, and bit the bullet today and did a 100 point add-on at AKV    We were honestly torn with AKV/BLT.   We had considered VWL a few months ago, but the extended contract was what drew my dh in to AKV and then, just this week, to BLT.   AKV won due to ambience/villa decor/incentives vs BLT.  BLT had the proximity to the MK and the monorail on it's side, but dh just couldn't quite embrace the decor.   Of course, now, that we've added on at AKV, he is saying maybe we can do a smaller add-on at BLT in about 6 months and just use it every other year.
> But I have to add, dh's comment was, "I really like AKV because it reminds me of the rooms and lobby of the WL/VWL".   *



*Congratulations Maria!*  

I think I'm the closest to Lansdowne, guys (I may have to beat Blossomz) so I get the pull out couch.


----------



## jimmytammy

CONGRATS MARIA!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Congratulations Maria on your add-on!* 

Tough decision!  Great choice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Congratulations Maria!  *

Isn't it nice that DVC provides so many choices?!  Isn't it difficult that DVC provides so many choices?!


----------



## Granny

Maria...great choice and let me add...*PONGUEZI!!*


----------



## DaveH

Maria, congratulations on your add-on.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks so much to eliza, Jimmytammy, DiznyDi, Kat4Disney, Granny & Dave !!!  

I know it wasn't the VWL....and we did definitely consider during the past couple of months.  AKV/VWL definitely has a similar "feel" (darker earth tones/earthy/wood).   And I'm sure sharing the same architect has something to do with this.  

So Granny.....I'm not 100% on "PONGUEZI" ?  Is it Swahili for "congrats" ?  *


----------



## Dodie

Maria! That's great news! I know, as VWL lovers, we hope to have a stay at AKL sometime soon.  

Yay!!! A Groupie add-on!!!!!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> 
> So Granny.....I'm not 100% on "PONGUEZI" ?  Is it Swahili for "congrats" ?  *



Bingo...100% correct!!  At least according to the website I found.  

I think AKV is a great resort, and it's a nice problem to choose among so many tempting locations.

While we here are all partial to VWL, I also think we are pretty open minded about other resorts.

With all the BLT & SSR bashing going on these boards, this thread is a nice relaxing haven from the frenetic internet world.  Kind of the same way I think of VWL at WDW.


----------



## blossomz

Congrats to you Maria!  Glad you're joining me at the "other" lodge!  I really enjoy staying at both!  In fact..I loved doing a split stay this last time.  Got the best of both worlds!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks so much DODIE !!!!!*




> Bingo...100% correct!! At least according to the website I found.


*well, let me tell ya...it wasn't an easy "google" by any means Granny !  I admire u for even finding it.  Doesn't bring up many sites when you put the word in the search bar...and even the sites I found, I had to really sift through.  I wasn't even 100% sure that was it when I posted !  So kudos again for finding that.  Now I have to figure how how to pronounce it   I think it's "pon-gwee-zee" ?  *




> While we here are all partial to VWL, I also think we are pretty open minded about other resorts.



*I think I am too Granny.  I will definitely miss, Bay Lake, the geyser, the boat to the MK, the big wood archway as you drive up the path to the entrance of WL/VWL......and, the more intimate feeling of the WL/VWL.  AKV is a very beautiful resort, but it's going to be very very large.   I know I've said this before, but honestly my dh was hung up on the extra years (he's thinking of our kids and their kids I guess).   

Thanks again !*


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> *I think I am too Granny.  I will definitely miss, Bay Lake, the geyser, the boat to the MK, the big wood archway as you drive up the path to the entrance of WL/VWL......and, the more intimate feeling of the WL/VWL.  AKV is a very beautiful resort, but it's going to be very very large.   I know I've said this before, but honestly my dh was hung up on the extra years (he's thinking of our kids and their kids I guess).
> *



Well, there's no need to "miss" all those things...just do what we do and plan on a lunch or other meal at WL during your trips even when staying elsewhere.  That's what we do and find that it's always great to come through those main doors into that lobby.  Typically, we are grabbing a meal at Roaring Fork (love those beef & blue cheese sandwiches) and sitting outside if the weather is good.

I agree that AKV will be really big, especially if you're out on the ends of the wings.  But it's hard to beat the view of the animals, and as you've pointed out the cuisine is distinctive and good at the restaurants there.

We were going to book AKV for our trip next summer but I am reluctant to do so since Kidani won't be completely finished even though they are taking reservations.  So probably our 2010 trip will be there.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *Well, there's no need to "miss" all those things...just do what we do and plan on a lunch or other meal at WL during your trips even when staying elsewhere.  That's what we do and find that it's always great to come through those main doors into that lobby.  Typically, we are grabbing a meal at Roaring Fork (love those beef & blue cheese sandwiches) and sitting outside if the weather is good.*
> 
> I agree that AKV will be really big, especially if you're out on the ends of the wings.  But it's hard to beat the view of the animals, and as you've pointed out the cuisine is distinctive and good at the restaurants there.
> 
> We were going to book AKV for our trip next summer but I am reluctant to do so since Kidani won't be completely finished even though they are taking reservations.  So probably our 2010 trip will be there.




Exactly what we do Granny.  Actually I always try to make it over there, usually on MK days and check out the merchantile.  While we're not big souvineer (sp?) junkies, I always seem to find a "must-have" item there for my lab or office.

We're giving AKV's a trip next August so I guess we'll still be in the lodge building.  I've never even been over to see AKL so part of me is really excited.

Hey Groupies,
has any one every done a Segway tour?  I thought I read that they had one in either the WL or Ft. Wilderness?  Likey, no Likey?


----------



## wildernessDad

Maria, congratulations on your add on at AKV.  We love it there, but VWL is definitely number 1 with us.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Hey Groupies,
> has any one every done a Segway tour?  I thought I read that they had one in either the WL or Ft. Wilderness?  Likey, no Likey?



Never done one, though it's "on my list".   

Here's some information from Deb's site:

_*Wilderness Back Trail Adventure Segway Tour *
Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground​
In summer 2007, a new Segway tour was introduced at the Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground called Wilderness Back Trail Adventures. Tour participants can take a Segway X2 Personal Transporter to view the scenery of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground and Wilderness Lodge. 

The Adventures tours may be booked for 8:30 a.m. or 11 a.m. on Tuesday, Friday and Saturday and last two hours. Tours can consist of up to 10 people and meet at Mickey's Backyard BBQ Pavilion in Fort Wilderness. The cost is $85 per person. 15 percent discounts are currently being offered to Passholders, DVC Members and Disney Visa Cardholders. 

Guests wishing to participate in the tour must be at least 16 years of age and be accompanied by an adult if under the age of 18. You must weigh between 100 and 250 pounds to ride the Segways. Expectant mothers and guests with special needs may not participate due to safety reasons. Payment in full by credit card is required at time of booking. If you need to cancel your tour, you must do so at least 48 hours prior to the start of the tour to receive a full refund. Tours can be booked by calling 407-WDW-TOUR.

_​


----------



## bobbiwoz

In June, I and 2 DF's did the FW Segway tour.  It was wonderful!  Ok...it was a bit hard for me, the oldest (61), and for Mimi, the youngest (at 30,) of our group because, well, you are standing all of the time, and the trail is not smooth.  For both of us, our knees felt like they had "enough." DSis (55) didn't mind it at all!!!  I also had a fall during the practice session, because for just a bit, I thought I was on a horse, and sort of tightened on the "reins" and wondered why I was going backwards and not stopping!  Well, OK, they let me go with the tour, I straightened out, and it really was wonderful.  We went down trails at FW which ordinarily would be off limits, and then we went on the bike path to WL area.  It was neat, and I'm glad I did it, and didn't just give up after the topple!

Bobbi


----------



## Tarheel Tink

DH and I have done the Segway tour at Epcot 3 times now- can  you tell we love it!


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Granny. Just wanted to let you know I have a confirmed trip for *HOME* from Aug 22nd to the 29th.


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Hi Granny. Just wanted to let you know I have a confirmed trip for *HOME* from Aug 22nd to the 29th.



You are on the list!  Booked right at that 11 month mark, huh?  Well done!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Hey Groupies,
> has any one every done a Segway tour?  I thought I read that they had one in either the WL or Ft. Wilderness?  Likey, no Likey?



Yep - DH and I did the Epcot one in 2005 and then the FW one last Dec.  It gets a big  from both of us!  DH thinks we ought to do it every visit.  

I remember after the Epcot tour having sore legs and feet from all the standing.  During the FW I tried to remember to shift my weight around on my feet and it was so much better - no problems at all.


----------



## wildernessDad

I was just looking at the list Granny is compiling on our vacations.  Thanks, Grammy!

I was just thinking, aren't we lucky to be DVC members?  I think I'll go pinch myself, again, just to make sure I'm not dreaming.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Congrats Maria and Mickeymorse! 

Thought everyone would enjoy this video of our mascot.
http://webmail.central.cox.net/do/r...world.com%2Ftwin-baby-moose-in-sprinkler.html


----------



## blossomz

Eliza-My oldest did the segway tour at Epcot about 3 years ago.  He absolutely loved riding around Epcot on it!  It was worth every penny.  He wants to do the off road one next.


----------



## Laxmom

Any groupie here every stay Club Level?  Thinking about it.  What can you tell me?


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Hey Groupies,
> has any one every done a Segway tour?  I thought I read that they had one in either the WL or Ft. Wilderness?  Likey, no Likey?




Hi Eliza!  Definitely LIKEY on the segway tour.  DH and I have done both the EPCOT and Ft. Wilderness segway tours.  Both were fabulous, but if pressed to choose, I would take the Ft. Wilderness segway tour because of the off-road capabilities of their vehicles AND we got to drive our segways all the way from Ft. Wilderness to our beloved lodge.  We drove them right through the walkways at the villas.  So cool!   Give it a try.  You won't regret it.

Jill


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> You are on the list!  Booked right at that 11 month mark, huh?  Well done!!



I think I have our trips mapped out until 2013.  Unless we add-on and can go more often. Help me   



wildernessDad said:


> I was just looking at the list Granny is compiling on our vacations.  Thanks, Grammy!
> 
> I was just thinking, aren't we lucky to be DVC members?  I think I'll go pinch myself, again, just to make sure I'm not dreaming.



I know, pinch me too. 


Disney loving Iowan said:


> Congrats Maria and Mickeymorse!



Thanks DLI. Now for the day to day call ups. Can't book any ADRs til Nov 21st. for Januarys trip. Oh well lets wing it this time. Yeah.....as if! I can hear my DW calling for an appointment for me. She thinks I need help. 




cheer4bison said:


> Hi Eliza!  Definitely LIKEY on the segway tour.  DH and I have done both the EPCOT and Ft. Wilderness segway tours.  Both were fabulous, but if pressed to choose, I would take the Ft. Wilderness segway tour because of the off-road capabilities of their vehicles AND we got to drive our segways all the way from Ft. Wilderness to our beloved lodge.  We drove them right through the walkways at the villas.  So cool!   Give it a try.  You won't regret it.
> 
> Jill



Great! Something else to plan for. Sounds like fun.


----------



## dsquarednz

Hellllooooooo!!!

It's been ages since I've posted or even visited this post!

We have been back for a week from our trip to Orlando, and I'm just now over the jetlag. We fell in love with our lodge all over again and decided to buy into DVC (resale of course!).  We thought every 2 years would be enough for a trip, but I'm already trying to work out the finances for a trip next Sept....

Question is - how to avoid the dreaded ROFR?  What is a safe offer without going too low or overpaying?  It seems the prices are variable per resort/number of points/current points available etc.

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Laxmom

There is a thread on the operations board.  Here is a link;

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1960185

People post their ROFR info so you can see what is passing and how long it takes.  

So, we're going to MVMCP and yesterday I found availability at WL in Club Level.  It is really expensive but we are only staying 2 nights.  I would really love to do this but the cost is really bothering me.  If it were a regular room, no problem.  So, do we do the dream of staying at WL at Christmas or go the practical route and just visit to see it, saving the dream for another time.  Have never stayed Club Level at WDW before but I couldn't think of a better place to do it!  Would love opinions, guys.  I'm afraid my love of The Lodge is swaying me.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Laxmom said:


> ...
> So, we're going to MVMCP and yesterday I found availability at WL in Club Level.  It is really expensive but we are only staying 2 nights.  I would really love to do this but the cost is really bothering me.  If it were a regular room, no problem.  So, do we do the dream of staying at WL at Christmas or go the practical route and just visit to see it, saving the dream for another time.  Have never stayed Club Level at WDW before but I couldn't think of a better place to do it!  Would love opinions, guys.  I'm afraid my love of The Lodge is swaying me.



Would you be able to think of the stay as an early Christmas gift to you all?  I think I could, or maybe there is something you would like even more?

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I enjoyed reading about everyone's experience with the Segway tours.  Sounds really fun........I akin the soreness and that "had enough" feeling to a jet ski we once took in Key West.  It was like 3 hours long and I swear I couldn't walk right for like 2 hours afterward !   It was just a bit too long and rough---but fun.  

Laxmom.....can't lend you any suggestions/advice because we've never done Club Level.  I remember when I went to WDW in early Dec 2006.   I had planned last minute (like Oct).   NOTHING was available except for a suite at CSR (for $700)---didn't even know they had suites !?  And then, that Club Level WL room popped up for like $500+/night.   I almost didn't go (a bunch of friends from work were trying to get me to come but that was out of my budget for 4 nights).  Then on Halloween night, I was on the disney.com site around 12:30 am and ONE room popped up for CBR (standard view) and I snagged it.  I thought.....cool....in the morning I'll call and try and see if anything else is available since friends were staying at AK, POP, and POFQ.   

Nothing ever showed up again.....I searched ever night after midnight and nothing showed up.   
But that one night--or I should say very early morning (11-1-06), the website showed up with that one last room which I was so glad I jumped on.  

So if you can swing the Club Level as a Christmas present as bobbiwoz mentioned, then I'd book it.  Because that will be gone soon too.   But keep searching the disney.com site EVERY day/night and SEVERAL times a day for rooms.  Cancellations happen all the time and rooms are returned back into the database.   You can also call the reservation line, but I find that such a pain.  Anyone else ?  That LONG menu you have to go through....then the questions CONTINUOUSLY about how many times you've been to WDW.  Why do they have to ask every call ?   

Anyway....I wish you luck.  I know you'd love the WL especially at the holidays !*


----------



## Dodie

WL Club Level:

We did club level at WL last January - before we bought DVC.  It was a wonderful splurge, but, as you say, costly.  

I dug up this quote from my trip report from that trip for you...

_Would we stay concierge level again? In a heartbeat - if it was in the budget! It was wonderful to not have to think about what you were going to do for breakfast. It was so nice to unwind each evening with a glass of wine and a snack. Is it worth the extra $? I'm not so sure about that. It's a splurge, but nice. _

Fort Wilderness Segway Tour:

DH and I try to do at least one fun, new thing every trip.  After reading everyone's experiences, I think this Segway tour just might be the ticket in May 2009!!!!


----------



## craiggers

DVC member at Wilderness Villas here!  We love the place and it has now passed the Polynesian Village (old school) as our favorite resort.  We are headed for a big family celebration (hopefully) June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  My seven year old niece is battling cancer and she finishes her treatments in February if all goes well. This trip will hopefully be extra special!


----------



## 50 years Too!

dsquarednz said:


> Hellllooooooo!!!
> 
> It's been ages since I've posted or even visited this post!
> 
> We have been back for a week from our trip to Orlando, and I'm just now over the jetlag. We fell in love with our lodge all over again and decided to buy into DVC (resale of course!).  We thought every 2 years would be enough for a trip, but I'm already trying to work out the finances for a trip next Sept....
> 
> Question is - how to avoid the dreaded ROFR?  What is a safe offer without going too low or overpaying?  It seems the prices are variable per resort/number of points/current points available etc.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!



Hi!  Glad to see you on the board again!
I'm not sure about resale ROFR, but good luck.  

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

craiggers said:


> DVC member at Wilderness Villas here!  We love the place and it has now passed the Polynesian Village (old school) as our favorite resort.  We are headed for a big family celebration (hopefully) June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  My seven year old niece is battling cancer and she finishes her treatments in February if all goes well. This trip will hopefully be extra special!



Craiggers, welcome to the board.  You definitely should grab a siggy!
 for your niece to have a complete recovery and for a wonderful celebration at the lodge in June.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hey *Maria*, how many of us do you think you can sign up for the AKL safari?  
Congrats on the resale. 

Deb


----------



## krybandt

Laxmom - we stayed on concierge floor at WL a couple of few ago and really loved it. It spoils you, for sure. From what I remember, the food options were nice enough that you can eat breakfast before heading out to the parks and we did manage to use the hot appetizers and stew they put out in the evening as dinner at least one night and were quite satisfied. Our young daughter loved getting snacks (especially milk and cookies before bedtime!) and sitting at the kid sized tables. Plus they have beer and wine at night, great coffee options and sodas, which are a real plus. I say go for it, but only if you'll be around enough to take advantage of the lounge offerings. For a short stay, you might be out and about much of the time...

"So, we're going to MVMCP and yesterday I found availability at WL in Club Level. It is really expensive but we are only staying 2 nights. I would really love to do this but the cost is really bothering me. If it were a regular room, no problem. So, do we do the dream of staying at WL at Christmas or go the practical route and just visit to see it, saving the dream for another time. Have never stayed Club Level at WDW before but I couldn't think of a better place to do it! Would love opinions, guys. I'm afraid my love of The Lodge is swaying me."


----------



## wildernessDad

craiggers said:


> DVC member at Wilderness Villas here!  We love the place and it has now passed the Polynesian Village (old school) as our favorite resort.  We are headed for a big family celebration (hopefully) June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  My seven year old niece is battling cancer and she finishes her treatments in February if all goes well. This trip will hopefully be extra special!



Welcome to the groupie thread!  I hope your summer vacation comes to fruition!


----------



## ransom

craiggers said:


> DVC member at Wilderness Villas here!  We love the place and it has now passed the Polynesian Village (old school) as our favorite resort.  We are headed for a big family celebration (hopefully) June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  My seven year old niece is battling cancer and she finishes her treatments in February if all goes well. This trip will hopefully be extra special!



Welcome to the Groupies cult.  

You will shortly be issued your uniform and instructions for liquidating all your assets in order to buy VWL points (20% of which must, by law, be contributed to Muushka, with an additional 20% being distributed amongst the rest of us).

 

Seriously, welcome!  It's always great to meet another Groupie!

I am sorry to hear about your neice.  Cancer is always awful, but for one so young to be given that burden is intolerable.  

However, I'm positive she'll be enjoying the World next June.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I'm a bit late, but Muushka, I hope you have a great trip. I also hope you get a chance to visit the Adventurers Club!  

MG


----------



## craiggers

Thanks for the welcomes! How does one get the signature and then post it as a signature?


----------



## Dodie

craiggers said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! How does one get the signature and then post it as a signature?



I'll give this a shot...


Right mouse click on the Moose/Groupie picture in any of our signatures
Go to properties
Highlight address url. Right click again and select copy. Place pointer over the highlighted part and then left click on copy. Make sure to copy from the http at the beginning, all the way to the end
Copy address
Go to the User CP (at the top left hand corner of the page)
Choose Edit Signature
Decide if you want the moosie above or below the text you have in your signature now
Type 
[*]Paste the address with no space between the [img] and the http in the address
[*]Type  immediately after the full url address
Choose the Preview Signature button, if it looks okay...
Click on the Save Signature button


----------



## bgraham34

I have been home almost a week and I really miss the villas.


----------



## craiggers

Excellent!   Thanks Dodie


----------



## Dodie

craiggers said:


> Excellent!   Thanks Dodie



 *Welcome* to the VWL Groupies! The moose signature looks good on you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

to craiggers !  Many happy journies to the VWL !!!








And my thoughts and prayers to your 7 yo niece.  I hope all goes well for her   




> Welcome to the Groupies cult.
> 
> You will shortly be issued your uniform and instructions for liquidating all your assets in order to buy VWL points (20% of which must, by law, be contributed to Muushka, with an additional 20% being distributed amongst the rest of us).


Too funny ransom !!!





> I have been home almost a week and I really miss the villas.


You've come to the right place for a shoulder to cry on bgraham34  





> Hey Maria, how many of us do you think you can sign up for the AKL safari?
> Congrats on the resale.



Thanks Deb !!!  And I will look into this !   

krybandt: thanks for reporting back some of your experiences about the Club Level.   Sounds like a wonderful splurge !


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Welcome to the new groupies and the old ones who haven't been around awhile.  Nice to hear from you!


----------



## jimmytammy

bgraham34 said:


> I have been home almost a week and I really miss the villas.



I feel your pain, in fact we all do


----------



## jimmytammy

A great big WELCOME to the groupies!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Craiggers*,  to the Groupies! You'll find a nice group of caring and compassionate folks here.

 *Hi Groupies!*


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome *craiggers*. Your siggie looks good. This is a little Moose Dust  to make sure your niece enjoys her, and your trip to our beloved *Lodge*. Let granny know when you have a confirmed ressie and he will add it to the groupie list on page 1.

That was   funny ransom.......uh, you were just kidding weren't you. 

Thanks for the club level report krybandt. Might just have to spoil ourselves one year.


----------



## Laxmom

Yep, Club Level sounds wonderful!  Thanks guys!  Here is my hesitiation - do you know how far that money would go to buy VWL points?  That is what keeps running thru my head!!!  But could we stand visiting the lodge to see the decorations and not staying there?  I get sick to my stomach thinking about it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome to the new groupies and the old ones who haven't been around awhile.  Nice to hear from you!



Who are you calling old?!?!?!?  Oh wait, I AM old.


----------



## 50 years Too!

bgraham34 said:


> I have been home almost a week and I really miss the villas.



Why the obvious solution to your homesick issues is to start planning that next trip!  Keeps me going!  And visiting this thread, of course. 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Laxmom said:


> Yep, Club Level sounds wonderful!  Thanks guys!  Here is my hesitiation - do you know how far that money would go to buy VWL points?  That is what keeps running thru my head!!!  But could we stand visiting the lodge to see the decorations and not staying there?  I get sick to my stomach thinking about it!



That is a dilemma--I'd be going back and forth too. 
Good luck coming up with a decision.  Either will be good! 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Only a few days and I'm really feeling Muushka's absence!  Hope she's having a wonderful time.

Deb


----------



## Laxmom

Well, we have reached a compromise...of sorts.  I was able to book a standard view room for our last night of our stay.  So, I cancelled the club level and will keep my eyes open for the other night.  This way, we can still do the trip on a budget but get a good dose of WL.  The club level would have been a treat but this is our 3rd trip to WDW since July so cheap is better!  It has opened the discussion about adding on at VWL though!

I'm anxious to hear about Muushka's cruise!  She is on the member's cruise, right?  Would love to do that someday!


----------



## craiggers

Well Granny can add us to the list for June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  Next confirmed vacation at the VWL!!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi groupies,

Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.  

So trying to do some catch up reading looks like I will be busy for some time which is a good thing.  

The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall. 

We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece. 

Joe


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies
Just back from "The World"  and What a week to be there!
Early on Last Tues morning I was in the AKL lobby and the DVC person
was just setting up for the day and I walked past and said "Well when is the Big Announcement  Coming"   She stop and looked like a deer in the head lights then said TODAY.... I couldn't believe it. and you are the first to know here at the Animal Kingdom I said you're kidding! so of course she knew nothing, no details not even the price point. 
I couldn't believe it I was here in the World without a computer!!!
 All I could think of was the Boards... the Boards will be buzzing. They'll have all the info.(This is when it occurred to me that I am seriously hooked)

Well I called my guide because even thought we just added on 2 small contracts at BC and My Favorite... Our VWL. DH always wanted to be on the monorail and wanted to add on at BLT or so he thought.
We went to our first Welcome Home Wednesday.. Fun and Funny (Dr. Look See Needs to lose the wig) of course they had all the info Special booklets with pricing and point chart etc. Then everyone was invited to go ever to look at the models. So after a up close and personal look I can tell you that the room lay out is very good ..to describe it I would say Up Scale Manhattan. We know...DH works one block south of Wall Street. The feel of this unit is of a typically upscale NYC apartment. If that is your taste for a vacation home you will love it. as for us it just didn't feel warm and relaxing.
so we decide not to add on at BLT.

 Still catching up in "Real World" and looks like I need to read back more than a few pages. 
thanks groupies


----------



## Granny

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> So trying to do some catch up reading looks like I will be busy for some time which is a good thing.
> 
> The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



Joe...very sorry to hear of the loss of your mother.  Our prayers and wishes to you, your father and your family at this very tough time.  

I was thinking of you yesterday as I looked at the Groupie vacation list and see that you are the next one to head to VWL.   I think you will find that staying there will provide a great opportunity to relax and reflect on all the wonderful memories as well as making so many new ones with your family.

Our very best wishes to you.


----------



## wildernessDad

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.



WDWRR_ENGINEER, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.  I know that one does not truly get over the loss.  I wish the best to you and your family.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.



*Joe....you have my sympathies.  I know how hard it is.  You're in my thought and prayers.  

Hope you can have a nice time next week and as a first-time DVC Member !  It is difficult to go on vacation after having just lost someone.  It happened to us in 2004 when we lost my mil (who was the best mom, mil and grandmother anyone could want !).   But we went to WDW and on a cruise just 2 months later.   We reflected on all the wonderful memories we had had with her.  I remember being on the Magic and looking out at sea and just thinking, "mom....are you seeing this".   She loved WDW---Mickey was her favorite character.   So try and hold on to the good memories and know that your loved one is with you in spirit always and everywhere.  
Thanks for checking in with us Joe. *


----------



## MiaSRN62

> and I walked past and said "Well when is the Big Announcement Coming" She stop and looked like a deer in the head lights then said TODAY.... I couldn't believe it. and you are the first to know here at the Animal Kingdom I said you're kidding! so of course she knew nothing, no details not even the price point.
> I couldn't believe it I was here in the World without a computer!!!
> All I could think of was the Boards... the Boards will be buzzing. They'll have all the info.(This is when it occurred to me that I am seriously hooked)



*Teapot....
Welcome back !   Wow...u were in WDW the day the big "secret" was let out of the bag !   And yes....you ARE hooked !  (like the rest of us !)  And yes !   The boards were BUZZING big time !  

Welcome back and thanks for the description of BLT.  We can't wait to see it in person.    *


----------



## Dodie

Joe:

I am also very sorry for your loss.  Hopefully your DVC trip will allow you to do some relaxing and let you escape from this for a little while.


----------



## ransom

Joe: 

I'm sorry for your loss. You'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## Laxmom

Joe, so sorry for you loss.  We took a getaway a few weeks after FIL's death last year and it was a big help to us.  Just needed time to decompress so maybe the trip will help.  I sure hope so and until then, you're in our thoughts and prayers.

Welcome back, Tea Pot and thanks for the info on BLT.  That is kind of how it impressed me also when I saw the pictures.  We were without power the day the announcement came and all I could think was "of all days to not be able to be online!  I am sure the place is lit up!"  So I guess I am in that boat with ya!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Who are you calling old?!?!?!?  Oh wait, I AM old.



Oh You! 



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> So trying to do some catch up reading looks like I will be busy for some time which is a good thing.
> 
> The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



So sorry about your Mom.  Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you.   I hope your trip will be a help for you and that you will be able to enjoy your time there.



tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> Just back from "The World"  and What a week to be there!
> Early on Last Tues morning I was in the AKL lobby and the DVC person
> was just setting up for the day and I walked past and said "Well when is the Big Announcement  Coming"   She stop and looked like a deer in the head lights then said TODAY.... I couldn't believe it. and you are the first to know here at the Animal Kingdom I said you're kidding! so of course she knew nothing, no details not even the price point.
> I couldn't believe it I was here in the World without a computer!!!
> All I could think of was the Boards... the Boards will be buzzing. They'll have all the info.(This is when it occurred to me that I am seriously hooked)
> 
> Well I called my guide because even thought we just added on 2 small contracts at BC and My Favorite... Our VWL. DH always wanted to be on the monorail and wanted to add on at BLT or so he thought.
> We went to our first Welcome Home Wednesday.. Fun and Funny (Dr. Look See Needs to lose the wig) of course they had all the info Special booklets with pricing and point chart etc. Then everyone was invited to go ever to look at the models. So after a up close and personal look I can tell you that the room lay out is very good ..to describe it I would say Up Scale Manhattan. We know...DH works one block south of Wall Street. The feel of this unit is of a typically upscale NYC apartment. If that is your taste for a vacation home you will love it. as for us it just didn't feel warm and relaxing.
> so we decide not to add on at BLT.
> 
> Still catching up in "Real World" and looks like I need to read back more than a few pages.
> thanks groupies



Welcome back TeaPot!  Thanks for the post about your trip!


----------



## blossomz

Joe..so sorry to hear of your loss.  It is so hard to lose a parent.  My thoughts are with you...






Teapot..welcome back!

Craiggers...welcome to the boards!


----------



## jimmytammy

Joe

We are so sorry to hear of your Moms passing

We will pray for you and your family that God may grant you peace and comfort in the coming days


----------



## loribell

Joe, so sorry about the loss of your mother. 

I hope you enjoy your trip to the lodge.


----------



## 50 years Too!

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> So trying to do some catch up reading looks like I will be busy for some time which is a good thing.
> 
> The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.  
I hope your trip home helps with the healing process.
We've missed you and look forward to more podcasts.

 Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> Just back from "The World"  and What a week to be there!
> Early on Last Tues morning I was in the AKL lobby and the DVC person
> was just setting up for the day and I walked past and said "Well when is the Big Announcement  Coming"   She stop and looked like a deer in the head lights then said TODAY.... I couldn't believe it. and you are the first to know here at the Animal Kingdom I said you're kidding! so of course she knew nothing, no details not even the price point.
> I couldn't believe it I was here in the World without a computer!!!
> All I could think of was the Boards... the Boards will be buzzing. They'll have all the info.(This is when it occurred to me that I am seriously hooked)
> 
> Well I called my guide because even thought we just added on 2 small contracts at BC and My Favorite... Our VWL. DH always wanted to be on the monorail and wanted to add on at BLT or so he thought.
> We went to our first Welcome Home Wednesday.. Fun and Funny (Dr. Look See Needs to lose the wig) of course they had all the info Special booklets with pricing and point chart etc. Then everyone was invited to go ever to look at the models. So after a up close and personal look I can tell you that the room lay out is very good ..to describe it I would say Up Scale Manhattan. We know...DH works one block south of Wall Street. The feel of this unit is of a typically upscale NYC apartment. If that is your taste for a vacation home you will love it. as for us it just didn't feel warm and relaxing.
> so we decide not to add on at BLT.
> 
> Still catching up in "Real World" and looks like I need to read back more than a few pages.
> thanks groupies



Welcome back Tea pot, glad you had a good time.  A short trip report and maybe some pics? 

Deb


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Joe,
 to you and your family on the loss of your mom. 
We lost my dad (78) last month - it's tough on everyone involved. Especially the surviving spouse.
Know that there are folks here that care.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Di


----------



## Muushka

Woohoo!  A friend visiting brought their laptop!! So much for going cold turkey!!!

Welcome back TP!!  Glad you had such a good time.



ransom said:


> Welcome to the Groupies cult.
> 
> You will shortly be issued your uniform and instructions for liquidating all your assets in order to buy VWL points (20% of which must, by law, be contributed to Muushka, with an additional 20% being distributed amongst the rest of us).
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, welcome!  It's always great to meet another Groupie!



Too funny!  Yes, all contributions are welcome! 



Maistre Gracey said:


> I'm a bit late, but Muushka, I hope you have a great trip. I also hope you get a chance to visit the Adventurers Club!
> 
> MG



MG!  Thanks for the warm wishes!  We were at DTD tonight, but didn't get into your club.  They are having a big firework display on Sat night to send PI off in style, but we won't see it.  I am sorry we probably won't be able to do it.



craiggers said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! How does one get the signature and then post it as a signature?



Welcome craiggers!  That moosie looks great on you!!!



Laxmom said:


> Well, we have reached a compromise...of sorts.  I was able to book a standard view room for our last night of our stay.  So, I cancelled the club level and will keep my eyes open for the other night.  This way, we can still do the trip on a budget but get a good dose of WL.  The club level would have been a treat but this is our 3rd trip to WDW since July so cheap is better!  It has opened the discussion about adding on at VWL though!
> 
> I'm anxious to hear about Muushka's cruise!  She is on the member's cruise, right?  Would love to do that someday!



Hi Laxmom.  Nope, we leave on Sat for the 7 night Magic cruise.  But we saw all the members leaving here on Sunday.  They looked happy!



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> So trying to do some catch up reading looks like I will be busy for some time which is a good thing.
> 
> The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe.  I am so sorry about your mother.  I know it must be very difficult for you.  And as was said, I hope your upcoming trip to Disney will be very special for you, in a healing sense.


----------



## Muushka

So we check into OKW on Sunday and the rooms are not ready.  So where do we go??  Wilderness Lodge of course!!!!  Sick.... 

We are having a great time so far.  My sister and cousin joined us and my friend from FL and my sister's friend from FL also (the one with the laptop, bless her furry little heart...) came today.  

We did Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure on Mon and Tues.  I forgot how much I enjoyed those parks.  We did MNSSHP last night.  Got home at 1 and stayed up till 3:30 with 2 of them fighting over candy and playing go fish.  We had such a great time.

Tomorrow is Epcot with dinner at Rose and Crown.  Friday is a wind down day and Sat is the cruise.

I enjoyed catching up with everything here on our thread.  Talk soon!
Mr and Mrs Muushka.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I enjoyed catching up with everything here on our thread. Talk soon!
> Mr and Mrs Muushka.
> __________________



*To the Muushka's !

Have a wonderful time on your cruise and on your last couple days in WDW    Thanks for taking the time to check in with us ! *


----------



## mickeymorse

50 years Too! said:


> Why the obvious solution to your homesick issues is to start planning that next trip!  Keeps me going!  And visiting this thread, of course.
> 
> Deb



My problem with that Deb, is I'm done til 2012.  Unless an add-on occurs  


craiggers said:


> Well Granny can add us to the list for June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  Next confirmed vacation at the VWL!!!



Alright another groupie going HOME.  



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.




So sorry for your loss Joe. Hope that your trip will help ease your sorrow. Looking forward to your next podcast.



tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> Just back from "The World"  and What a week to be there!
> Early on Last Tues morning I was in the AKL lobby and the DVC person
> was just setting up for the day and I walked past and said "Well when is the Big Announcement  Coming"   She stop and looked like a deer in the head lights then said TODAY.... I couldn't believe it. and you are the first to know here at the Animal Kingdom I said you're kidding! so of course she knew nothing, no details not even the price point.
> I couldn't believe it I was here in the World without a computer!!!
> All I could think of was the Boards... the Boards will be buzzing. They'll have all the info.(This is when it occurred to me that I am seriously hooked)
> 
> Well I called my guide because even thought we just added on 2 small contracts at BC and My Favorite... Our VWL. DH always wanted to be on the monorail and wanted to add on at BLT or so he thought.
> We went to our first Welcome Home Wednesday.. Fun and Funny (Dr. Look See Needs to lose the wig) of course they had all the info Special booklets with pricing and point chart etc. Then everyone was invited to go ever to look at the models. So after a up close and personal look I can tell you that the room lay out is very good ..to describe it I would say Up Scale Manhattan. We know...DH works one block south of Wall Street. The feel of this unit is of a typically upscale NYC apartment. If that is your taste for a vacation home you will love it. as for us it just didn't feel warm and relaxing.
> so we decide not to add on at BLT.
> 
> Still catching up in "Real World" and looks like I need to read back more than a few pages.
> thanks groupies



Thanks for updating us on your trip. Yep, it sure sounds like you are hooked   You were right about the boards buzzing. Sure get the info quick around here. Thank goodness for the Dis'ers.



Muushka said:


> So we check into OKW on Sunday and the rooms are not ready.  So where do we go??  Wilderness Lodge of course!!!!  Sick....
> 
> We are having a great time so far.  My sister and cousin joined us and my friend from FL and my sister's friend from FL also (the one with the laptop, bless her furry little heart...) came today.
> 
> We did Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure on Mon and Tues.  I forgot how much I enjoyed those parks.  We did MNSSHP last night.  Got home at 1 and stayed up till 3:30 with 2 of them fighting over candy and playing go fish.  We had such a great time.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot with dinner at Rose and Crown.  Friday is a wind down day and Sat is the cruise.
> 
> I enjoyed catching up with everything here on our thread.  Talk soon!
> Mr and Mrs Muushka.



Awesome to hear from you unexpectedly Muushka. Glad you managed to slip a quick trip to the lodge. 

Do you have the late seating at R & C ? Sure hope so.

Enjoy the rest of your trip and hope you can pop in again.


----------



## eliza61

craiggers said:


> DVC member at Wilderness Villas here!  We love the place and it has now passed the Polynesian Village (old school) as our favorite resort.  We are headed for a big family celebration (hopefully) June 21, 2009-June 28, 2009.  My seven year old niece is battling cancer and she finishes her treatments in February if all goes well. This trip will hopefully be extra special!








Welcome to the gang Craiggers.  I'm send bucket loads of pixie dust out to your niece. I've got that "lodge" feeling every thing is going to go great.   



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> The podcast has been put on hold but hope to get back to it this fall.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



Joe, my prayers go out to you and your family.  I'm glad you're getting a chance to head home next week. I think the lodge is a fabulous place to remember and reflect, it will soothe you.



Muushka said:


> So we check into OKW on Sunday and the rooms are not ready.  So where do we go??  *Wilderness Lodge of course*!!!!  Sick....
> 
> *Of course that's where you go, we wouldn't expect any thing else.   *
> We are having a great time so far.  My sister and cousin joined us and my friend from FL and my sister's friend from FL also (the one with the laptop, bless her furry little heart...) came today.


Sounds like a great trip, full of family & friends.  Whenever I hear or read comments about how DVC isn't worth the money or you can get a better "deal" other ways, I think of reports like yours.  These are the intangables that make dvc great.  Have a wonderful time.  See ya when your on land again.


----------



## eliza61

For the rest of us Slugs trudging through the rest of the work week with the fear of financial armeggedon ringing in our ears.....










Repeat after me....  "I'm in my happy place, I'm in my happy place, I'm......"


----------



## Happydinks

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi groupies,
> 
> Sorry it's been a while but have been dealing with the loss of my mother she passed away on 8/13/08 she would have been 70 on 08/23/08. It's been tough time for us and my dad. Lots of paperwork and sadness.
> 
> We are going home for the first time next Wed and cannot wait to visit as DVC member so look for onsite trip report if I can get through TSA with my laptop in one piece.
> 
> Joe



Joe-

So sorry to hear about the loss of your Mom.  Loss of a parent is very difficult and painful - we've both been there.  It is particularly hard on the surviving spouse.  We both hope that your trip can begin to help you with the healing process - and that the pain of the loss lessens a little each day.  While the pain never fully goes away - the good, fond memories and reflections will eventually begin to be stronger than the sadness.  We offer our prayers to you and your family.  Leslie and Bob


----------



## vwlvette

eliza61 said:


> For the rest of us Slugs trudging through the rest of the work week with the fear of financial armeggedon ringing in our ears.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me....  "I'm in my happy place, I'm in my happy place, I'm......"



Thanks I needed that, Now I can wait another 39 days before going home!!!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> For the rest of us Slugs trudging through the rest of the work week with the fear of financial armeggedon ringing in our ears.....
> 
> Repeat after me....  "I'm in my happy place, I'm in my happy place, I'm......"



THANK YOU Eliza! I am determined that once we get there next month - I am taking up permanent residence in VWL!    Who needs real "life" when we can hang with Mickey!


----------



## craiggers

Eliza61-

THANKS for the pics. My brother and I each keep one of the mini totem poles (like the one in the lobby) on our work desks. A quick glance always gets us through a bad day. We text each other and say "looking at the totem."


----------



## vwlvette

craiggers said:


> Eliza61-
> 
> THANKS for the pics. My brother and I each keep one of the mini totem poles (like the one in the lobby) on our work desks. A quick glance always gets us through a bad day. We text each other and say "looking at the totem."



I am going to have to try to pick up one of those magical totem poles, I am sure it will work for me, I have a digital Photo frame on my desk that has picks from the last three year of VWL vacations in it. Just 39 days left to go until I can start taking some new pics to add, the memories are a wonderful break in the day, shame I look at them all day!!! good thing my job bores me to death!!! at least thoughts of returning to our venerable lodge keep me going.


----------



## eliza61

vwlvette said:


> I am going to have to try to pick up one of those magical totem poles, I am sure it will work for me, I have a digital Photo frame on my desk that has picks from the last three year of VWL vacations in it. Just 39 days left to go until I can start taking some new pics to add, the memories are a wonderful break in the day, shame I look at them all day!!! good thing my job bores me to death!!! at least thoughts of returning to our venerable lodge keep me going.




Here's a totem pole for you until you get back to the lodge.


----------



## MaryJ

Joe...my deepest sympathies on the loss of your mother.  Both of my parents have passed, so I know exactly how you feel.  They've been gone 23 and 11 years respectively, and there are still times that I miss them.

Eliza...thanks for the pictures that took me to my happy place.  They get me through until I'll be there in person in January.

Muushka....just realized that we'll be at VWL at the same time!


----------



## vwlvette

Thanks eliza61, I will print it out and hang it at my desk!!! us SNJ VWLers have to stick together!!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the great pix.  Who else but the Groupies would get charged up looking at elevator doors!  

So, is that a picture of Sid or Rizzo in the pool?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Eliza...thanks for the great pix.  Who else but the Groupies would get charged up looking at elevator doors!
> 
> So, is that a picture of Sid or Rizzo in the pool?




 Sid.  The little girl on the steps is probably yelling at him for a refund on his "authentic moose droppings" scheme.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> So we check into OKW on Sunday and the rooms are not ready.  So where do we go??  Wilderness Lodge of course!!!!  Sick....
> 
> We are having a great time so far.  My sister and cousin joined us and my friend from FL and my sister's friend from FL also (the one with the laptop, bless her furry little heart...) came today.
> 
> We did Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure on Mon and Tues.  I forgot how much I enjoyed those parks.  We did MNSSHP last night.  Got home at 1 and stayed up till 3:30 with 2 of them fighting over candy and playing go fish.  We had such a great time.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot with dinner at Rose and Crown.  Friday is a wind down day and Sat is the cruise.
> 
> I enjoyed catching up with everything here on our thread.  Talk soon!
> Mr and Mrs Muushka.



Muushka what a nice surprise!  Glad you are having a good time!  We miss you here on the boards!  Hope you have a great cruise!



eliza61 said:


> Sid.  The little girl on the steps is probably yelling at him for a refund on his "authentic moose droppings" scheme.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Happydinks said:


> Joe-
> While the pain never fully goes away - the good, fond memories and reflections will eventually begin to be stronger than the sadness.  We offer our prayers to you and your family.



This was expressed so much better than I could ever have said. It is so true. Lost my beloved angel of a mother 5 1/2 years ago and still sometimes reach for the phone. She is always in my heart and I share my trips with her mentally. The person who said they went on a cruise and shared the moment with their deceased mother- I totally connected with them. The love stays with us forever.


----------



## Laxmom

Well, got my reservations in hand!  We are staying at WL on Dec 6 & 7th!!  Whoo hooo!   We ended up finding a regular club level room on Saturday and a regular room for Sunday night.  We'll keep our eyes open for club level for Sunday also but if it doesn't happen....hey!  We're still at the Lodge!!! 
This fulfills a dream fo seeing it at Christmas!!  I am so excited!  So Granny, add us to the list!!

Where can I find lodge music?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well, got my reservations in hand! We are staying at WL on Dec 6 & 7th!! Whoo hooo! We ended up finding a regular club level room on Saturday and a regular room for Sunday night. We'll keep our eyes open for club level for Sunday also but if it doesn't happen....hey! We're still at the Lodge!!!



*WHOO-HOO Laxmom !!!!   





Eliza...love your photos and your "take me away" sentiment !*


----------



## Laxmom

Happydinks said:


> Joe-
> 
> So sorry to hear about the loss of your Mom.  Loss of a parent is very difficult and painful - we've both been there.  It is particularly hard on the surviving spouse.  We both hope that your trip can begin to help you with the healing process - and that the pain of the loss lessens a little each day.  While the pain never fully goes away - the good, fond memories and reflections will eventually begin to be stronger than the sadness.  We offer our prayers to you and your family.  Leslie and Bob




Very well put.  Lost my Dad 19 years ago very suddenly and my Mom to cancer 5 years ago.  I remember being greatful for the time where the tears weren't coming every day.  It meant my heart was beginning to adjust to my new reality without both parents.


----------



## Granny

Laxmom said:


> Well, got my reservations in hand!  We are staying at WL on Dec 6 & 7th!!  Whoo hooo!   We ended up finding a regular club level room on Saturday and a regular room for Sunday night.  We'll keep our eyes open for club level for Sunday also but if it doesn't happen....hey!  We're still at the Lodge!!!
> This fulfills a dream fo seeing it at Christmas!!  I am so excited!  So Granny, add us to the list!!
> 
> Where can I find lodge music?



Laxmom...you are ON THE LIST!!!  

And when we were at WL/VWL during the week of Christmas in 2006, they piped Christmas music into the Lodge and across the grounds.  As much as I LOVE the regular WL music, I have to say that having the instrumental carols piped in made it awesome for that season!


----------



## mickeymorse

Laxmom said:


> Well, got my reservations in hand!  We are staying at WL on Dec 6 & 7th!!  Whoo hooo!   We ended up finding a regular club level room on Saturday and a regular room for Sunday night.  We'll keep our eyes open for club level for Sunday also but if it doesn't happen....hey!  We're still at the Lodge!!!
> This fulfills a dream fo seeing it at Christmas!!  I am so excited!  So Granny, add us to the list!!
> 
> Where can I find lodge music?





Granny said:


> Laxmom...you are ON THE LIST!!!
> 
> And when we were at WL/VWL during the week of Christmas in 2006, they piped Christmas music into the Lodge and across the grounds.  As much as I LOVE the regular WL music, I have to say that having the instrumental carols piped in made it awesome for that season!



Okay guys stop the torture. I still haven't figured out when to get that Christmas trip in.   Is it wrong to want to add-on already since our first trip is still *119 days* away.


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Laxmom...you are ON THE LIST!!!
> 
> And when we were at WL/VWL during the week of Christmas in 2006, they piped Christmas music into the Lodge and across the grounds.  As much as I LOVE the regular WL music, I have to say that having the instrumental carols piped in made it awesome for that season!



Yeah, that Christmas music is wonderful!

When we're there next month, I assume they'll be playing the normal music.  This will be our first trip to WL that doesn't fall in December, so that'll be different!

I'm hoping the lodge will be just as magical in its non-Christmas phase...


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Okay guys stop the torture. I still haven't figured out when to get that Christmas trip in.   Is it wrong to want to add-on already since our first trip is still *119 days* away.



I feel that your add on at VWL is only a matter of when, not if.


----------



## wildernessDad

Laxmom said:


> Well, got my reservations in hand!  We are staying at WL on Dec 6 & 7th!!  Whoo hooo!   We ended up finding a regular club level room on Saturday and a regular room for Sunday night.  We'll keep our eyes open for club level for Sunday also but if it doesn't happen....hey!  We're still at the Lodge!!!
> This fulfills a dream fo seeing it at Christmas!!  I am so excited!  So Granny, add us to the list!!
> 
> Where can I find lodge music?



Let me know if you want me to add you to my external December VWL list.


----------



## draw

Did anyone notice the new Files magazine saying that we were officially getting new pull out sofa bed along with paint.   There is a moose loving back God up there.


----------



## Dodie

draw said:


> Did anyone notice the new Files magazine saying that we were officially getting new pull out sofa bed along with paint.   There is a moose loving back God up there.



Slept on one a couple of weeks ago:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27591977&postcount=1934

Photos here:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27599088&postcount=1941


----------



## blossomz

eliza...LOVE that pool photo!  I can just feel the calm of being there!!!


Muushkas...Thanks for checking in!  It sounds like you are having a GREAT time!  Will be waiting to hear all about the cruise!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> My problem with that Deb, is I'm done til 2012.  Unless an add-on occurs



Boy and I have been feeling all sorry for myself with having to wait until 2010!


----------



## Laxmom

I hadn't thought about the music!! How cool!!

I think there is an add on in our future.  Just not till next year sometime.  Two in one year is enough for awhile! 

BTW, Thanks Disney loving Iowan!

Wildernessdad, didn't know about an external VWL list.  And what is it?


----------



## mickeymorse

Laxmom said:


> Wildernessdad, didn't know about an external VWL list.  And what is it?



Wildernessdad is keeping a list of those going in December. I have to get on this list........somehow  

Forgot to say... Thanks Disney lovin Iowan.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

Dear husband is out of town on business... so it's just me and my computer today and tomorrow and the next day and the day after that....  I can't complain though, that's what keeps me going to Disney World  

...hhmmm sure with I was on the list for December...  We'll be there next year.

We'll be leaving in less than 20 days for a family gathering with my husband's side of the family. No WL this trip, though we will be eating at Artist Point one evening. I guess that will just have to do.

Our home is cedar sided (dark brown board and batton and shingle). I just had all the exterior doors painted a dark spruce green. Now everytime I pull into my driveway I get warm fuzzies just thinking about the Lodge and my little piece of it! Now if only I could get the interior done...
Let's see, new furniture and carpeting or more points.. 

Enjoy your week-end everyone!


----------



## Laxmom

I love lists!  Put me on it!

Oh, that is an easy question!  Points!!!  Lawn furniture can be accessorized beautifully!!  

Watched a small 25 pt one come and go this week.....sigh.  Wrong UY.  Still keeping an eye out though...  We have enough points to do a studio so there is no rush as long as we are flexible in when we go and don't have a problem getting into VWL, I can wait.  Impatiently but I can wait.

Laxdad did a slide show of our trip and we looked at it last night.  The lodge is just beautiful.  Gotta find some music to add though.


----------



## blossomz

Morning groupies!  I'm wishing that I was going to be there in December as well..just isn't going to be this year...   So I just have to keep watching as my countdown gets closer to our summer trip!


----------



## Laxmom

We weren't planning on going until next year.  Actually, going this year wasn't even on the radar after I looked at how much it would cost earlier this summer for December.  But then, Laxdad got an email about killer airfare.  They never had it available for the dates we want and almost didn't even look.  We found $106 rt on Delta out of a nearby airport.  That is unheard of!  We just couldn't pass it up.  I might add that my DH is not a spontaneous person.  And yes, planning 2 months in advance is spontaneous for him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just got off the phone with MS after booking our first trip to both our new homes for next May!!   

Xmas will be our first trip as DVC owners but it was booked at 6 months and mostly with DP's so we're at OKW and BCV.  I love Flower & Garden so I figured I'd better get a plan going before the 7 month window opened.  Anyhoo - I thought we'd check on the fancy schmancy concierge service at our 2nd home and got a 1 bedroom for 3 nights (studio would have been preferred but was unavailable, however I wasn't even certain we'd find anything Concierge), then we'll move to our _main_ home - VWL - for another 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  Couldn't downsize after AKV could we?!   

Yay!!!!!  May 10-17th, 2009 we'll be at WDW!


----------



## Laxmom

Kat that is awesome!!!  My heart still races when I call MS to make a reservation!


----------



## DiznyDi

Yeah Kathy! Glad you were successful with your ressies 
We'll be there next May, too. We'll miss you by 1 day - we leave on the 9th.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got off the phone with MS after booking our first trip to both our new homes for next May!!
> 
> Xmas will be our first trip as DVC owners but it was booked at 6 months and mostly with DP's so we're at OKW and BCV.  I love Flower & Garden so I figured I'd better get a plan going before the 7 month window opened.  Anyhoo - I thought we'd check on the fancy schmancy concierge service at our 2nd home and got a 1 bedroom for 3 nights (studio would have been preferred but was unavailable, however I wasn't even certain we'd find anything Concierge), then we'll move to our _main_ home - VWL - for another 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  Couldn't downsize after AKV could we?!
> 
> Yay!!!!!  May 10-17th, 2009 we'll be at WDW!





DiznyDi said:


> Yeah Kathy! Glad you were successful with your ressies
> We'll be there next May, too. We'll miss you by 1 day - we leave on the 9th.



You are both so lucky to be going during Flower and Garden!  I'm so jealous.  We were there for the end of it this past time.  Who will be playing when you are there?  We saw Tony Orlando.


----------



## blossomz

We went to Flower and Garden this year for the first time and I absolutely LOVED it!  Although my boys could care less if they never saw another flower!  They did like the butterflies and bees though!


----------



## wildernessDad

Laxmom said:


> I love lists!  Put me on it!



Okay, you are on it!   

The list is at the link below.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1687548


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Laxmom, DiznyDi and DLI!  It's been a few years since I've been in May so I'm excited.  

It's almost scary how easy the reservation was - wasn't quite expecting to so easily get almost exactly what I wanted since I didn't call at 11 months.  The only small thing is that they always seem to have a hard time locating our AKV points.  They were an add-on and it seems like they need to drill down somewhere after I tell them they do exist.  At least they always find our VWL points!   



Disney loving Iowan said:


> You are both so lucky to be going during Flower and Garden!  I'm so jealous.  We were there for the end of it this past time.  Who will be playing when you are there?  We saw Tony Orlando.



So far I've only seen a list of performers thru the first weekend of May.  It's giving me little jitters that they might not be running F&G as long but I'm hoping it just means they're working on performers.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just got off the phone with MS after booking our first trip to both our new homes for next May!!
> 
> Xmas will be our first trip as DVC owners but it was booked at 6 months and mostly with DP's so we're at OKW and BCV.  I love Flower & Garden so I figured I'd better get a plan going before the 7 month window opened.  Anyhoo - I thought we'd check on the fancy schmancy concierge service at our 2nd home and got a 1 bedroom for 3 nights (studio would have been preferred but was unavailable, however I wasn't even certain we'd find anything Concierge), then we'll move to our _main_ home - VWL - for another 4 nights in a 1 bedroom.  Couldn't downsize after AKV could we?!
> 
> Yay!!!!!  May 10-17th, 2009 we'll be at WDW!



Kathy...I've added your trip to the list.  I think I have it correct based on what you describe above.

Looks like you and WDad will be in AKV Concierge at the same time.  I love it when our Groupie friends get pampered at WDW!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Laxmom, DiznyDi and DLI!  It's been a few years since I've been in May so I'm excited.
> 
> So far I've only seen a list of performers thru the first weekend of May.  It's giving me little jitters that they might not be running F&G as long but I'm hoping it just means they're working on performers.



It seemed like I had to wait forever last year to find out who was going to be  there when we were.  Most of the other acts were announced before we found out who it would be.  The schedule says the F&G is running to June 1st.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...I've added your trip to the list.  I think I have it correct based on what you describe above.
> 
> Looks like you and WDad will be in AKV Concierge at the same time.  I love it when our Groupie friends get pampered at WDW!!



Thanks Granny - you got the dates listed correctly.  Groupies will be taking over AKV Concierge and it looks like I'll also have a little overlap at VWL with Dodie after her cruise.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> It seemed like I had to wait forever last year to find out who was going to be  there when we were.  Most of the other acts were announced before we found out who it would be.  The schedule says the F&G is running to June 1st.



That's good news on the dates!   I couldn't find them listed and after hearing about other cutbacks that WDW was doing I started to worry.  Whew!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> For the rest of us Slugs trudging through the rest of the work week with the fear of financial armeggedon ringing in our ears.....
> Repeat after me....  "I'm in my happy place, I'm in my happy place, I'm......"



Okay - we're requoting you Eliza because just when you thought it couldn't get worse -- it does! Or, maybe some follow Bob's train of thought during these weird financial times: "It's a great buying opportunity!" (I sometimes have a hard time with this strategy! ) 

On a lighter note for today - I found this solicitation from Disney Dining Experience in our e mail:

_"Due to the high demand for the Bocuse dOr Gala dinner from Annual Passholders and Guests who are already in possession of park admission to Epcot®, we are pleased to announce that there will be a special fee of $325.00 per person for the event  exclusive of park tickets and tax.

To benefit from this special rate, simply tell the Disney Dining Reservation Agent that you are a Passholder or have park entrance previously arranged."_

So - how many Groupies can we make reservations for?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happydinks said:


> On a lighter note for today - I found this solicitation from Disney Dining Experience in our e mail:
> 
> _"Due to the high demand for the Bocuse dOr Gala dinner from Annual Passholders and Guests who are already in possession of park admission to Epcot®, we are pleased to announce that there will be a special fee of $325.00 per person for the event  exclusive of park tickets and tax.
> 
> To benefit from this special rate, simply tell the Disney Dining Reservation Agent that you are a Passholder or have park entrance previously arranged."_
> 
> So - how many Groupies can we make reservations for?



Ok - I confess I have no idea what that Bocuse d'Or Gala dinner is, but is it a joke or serious.     If it's serious you gotta love that Disney marketing - it's for our benefit of course.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok - I confess I have no idea what that Bocuse d'Or Gala dinner is, but is it a joke or serious.     If it's serious you gotta love that Disney marketing - it's for our benefit of course.



No, it's actually part of the Food & Wine festival.  Disney always has 1 or 2 high ticket events during the festival, some times it's a cooking class with a premium chef, some times it's an elaborate dinner.   I've never gone myself but my family and my secertary on my job has done it a number of times, they are big foodies with a couple of chefs in the family.

Paul Bocuse is a world famous french chef.  He has this huge world cooking competition every year in France and this year the US semi finals is being held at the F & W festival with the winner representing the us in France.  My relatives in the restuarant business assure me that this is a deal not to be missed so Kathy, I expect you to uphold the groupies honour by purchasing 4 tickets.

Personally, I'd probably hang out at the "history of beer making in America" hoping for some free samples.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Personally, I'd probably hang out at the "history of beer making in America" hoping for some free samples.



Me too eliza !!!!  My dh calls it the *BEER and WINE FESTIVAL *anyway


----------



## Dodie

Hi Groupies. I've not been around for a few days.  Darned allergies have made my life pretty miserable.  Fall is my favorite time of year, but it's also the WORST time of year for my allergies. 

All this talk about Food and Wine makes me jealous. DH and I had a visit that coincided with F&W one time and it was GREAT! Guess we need to think in advance about trying to coordinate another one sometime.

We've hit Flower & Garden several times. We love that too.  Just a beautiful time to be at the World.

Heck, let's face it, for us, ANYTIME is a wonderful time to visit the Mouse!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> My relatives in the restuarant business assure me that this is a deal not to be missed so Kathy, I expect you to uphold the groupies honour by purchasing 4 tickets.
> 
> Personally, I'd probably hang out at the "history of beer making in America" hoping for some free samples.



Why certainly - at least 4!     I'd rather come hang out with you and the beer though.   
Thanks for the info - I've never been to WDW during F&W and obviously have no clue as to what all goes on.  Someday though......


----------



## MaryJ

All this talk about the Food & Wine Festival is a little bittersweet for us.  This is the first time in five years that we haven't gone to WDW for the Festival.  It's for the best though, as DH's business has picked up and it would be next to impossible for him to get away.  

I am looking forward to being there in January when it's cold here in Indiana!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Dodie* and *MaryJ*,
sorry you can't be at the F&W this year.  Maybe start planning for next year!
We went for the first time last year and loved it.  15 more days and I'll be back!
Then I'll come back home with some serious extra poundage. 
For those of you interested in the competition mentioned in previous posts, a link is on the F&W sticky thread on the restaurant board.

Deb


----------



## craiggers

OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.


----------



## wildernessDad

craiggers said:


> OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.



Congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

craiggers said:


> OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.



Congratulations, did you go direct or resale?

Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

craiggers said:


> OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.



AWESOME.


----------



## Dodie

craiggers said:


> OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.



   CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## craiggers

I went resale, the points and use year were right!  It came with banked points too. Just too good a deal.


----------



## Laxmom

Oohh, Craigers!! Congrats!  I am so green!!


----------



## eliza61

craiggers said:


> I went resale, the points and use year were right!  It came with banked points too. Just too good a deal.




Congratulations Craiggers.

Quick question since I see your tag says WV.  Do you know any thing about Hunington WV?  My oldest son is interested in a school called Marshall U so we're driving down in 2 weeks for a campus visit.


----------



## craiggers

Yes! That is where I got my undergrad. It was the perfect school for me. IMO, Huntington is by far the nicest city in WV. It's only 45 mins from Charleston too...the state capital. It's also about 2 hours from the New River Gorge if he likes outdoor activities like rafting, hiking and camping.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*craiggers !!!! *


*DODIE....sorry to hear your allergies are getting the best of you.  My ds has them too.  Fall and Spring are the worst for him.   Hope you're feeling better soon.  *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dodie said:


> Hi Groupies. I've not been around for a few days.  Darned allergies have made my life pretty miserable.  Fall is my favorite time of year, but it's also the WORST time of year for my allergies.


Dodie!  My allergies are the worst they have ever been in fall!  Usually I get slammed in the spring.  So I sure can relate to how you are feeling.  It stinks to have to have the windows closed when it is so nice out!



craiggers said:


> OH YEAH!!!.....just added additional points to our VWL membership.  Feels good.



Lucky, lucky you!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Now I'm thinking too much.  I posted a couple of days ago about getting making ressies for AKV/VWL in May.  Now I just read a post reminding me about the BD celebration event next year.  My BD is in June so it wouldn't be postponing too long....but then I'd miss F&G.  Or maybe I just need to add a trip to DL in June to check on GCV!  Hmmmmm.........


----------



## mickeymorse

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now I'm thinking too much.  I posted a couple of days ago about getting making ressies for AKV/VWL in May.  Now I just read a post reminding me about the BD celebration event next year.  My BD is in June so it wouldn't be postponing too long....but then I'd miss F&G.  Or maybe I just need to add a trip to DL in June to check on GCV!  Hmmmmm.........



Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Tarheel Tink

mickeymorse said:


> Decisions, decisions.....


And aren't we so fortunate for having such decisions weighing us down?


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Decisions, decisions.....



I know how you feel Kat.  Made me want to plan a trip in June also.
My bday is 6/10.  When is yours?
I was there this last June on my birthday.  Those fast passes would have been nice!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Congrats Craiggers!  You made a very wise choice!

Deb


----------



## craiggers

ALRIGHT...New trip to the Wilderness Lodge on annual passholder rates planned and reserved for December 14-17!!!!

We have never been before Christmas.  What are some thoughts about Mickey's party at the Magic Kingdom?

I figure with 3 days we would mainly like to 

1) Tour the MK resorts (Eat at Citricos-GF...never eaten there)
2) Go to the MK (the only way to be there at night appears to be the party because it closes at 7pm)
3) Go to DTD...eat at Fultons (does day or night matter at the Marketplace?)
4) Tour the countries at EPCOT with dinner somewhere there.

Not worried about rides...except of course for the HAUNTED MANSION!

How does that sound? Any suggestions?  THANKS!


----------



## Granny

craiggers said:


> ALRIGHT...New trip to the Wilderness Lodge on annual passholder rates planned and reserved for December 14-17!!!!
> 
> We have never been before Christmas.  What are some thoughts about Mickey's party at the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> I figure with 3 days we would mainly like to
> 
> 1) Tour the MK resorts (Eat at Citricos-GF...never eaten there)
> 2) Go to the MK (the only way to be there at night appears to be the party because it closes at 7pm)
> 3) Go to DTD...eat at Fultons (does day or night matter at the Marketplace?)
> 4) Tour the countries at EPCOT with dinner somewhere there.
> 
> Not worried about rides...except of course for the HAUNTED MANSION!
> 
> How does that sound? Any suggestions?  THANKS!



Sounds like a great trip!  I've added it to Page 1 of this thread where we track the Groupie trips.  

If you get a chance, you might want to visit a couple of resorts to see their decorations.  GF and BWV were two of our favorites, though every resort has its own Christmas look and feel.

And I would definitely plan on hitting the Osborn Family lights at HS (MGM)...it's a great sight and sure to make you feel like Christmas!  

Also, Candlelight Processional is a must do, though my guess is that most of the CP dining packages are pretty much sold out by now.  Without that package, you wait in line a pretty long time and run the risk of not being able to get into the stands due to capacity constraints.

It's a great time to visit WDW, and of course WL/VWL are the best then!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

50 years Too! said:


> I know how you feel Kat.  Made me want to plan a trip in June also.
> My bday is 6/10.  When is yours?
> I was there this last June on my birthday.  Those fast passes would have been nice!
> 
> Deb



We could have a Groupie Birthday party - mine is on the 11th!  For my 40th a couple of years ago we went to DL.  It was one of the most fun BD's I ever had.  LOTS of Happy BD's from CM's and visitors, and a couple of extra treats too.   



craiggers said:


> ALRIGHT...New trip to the Wilderness Lodge on annual passholder rates planned and reserved for December 14-17!!!!
> 
> We have never been before Christmas.  What are some thoughts about Mickey's party at the Magic Kingdom?
> 
> I figure with 3 days we would mainly like to
> 
> 1) Tour the MK resorts (Eat at Citricos-GF...never eaten there)
> 2) Go to the MK (the only way to be there at night appears to be the party because it closes at 7pm)
> 3) Go to DTD...eat at Fultons (does day or night matter at the Marketplace?)
> 4) Tour the countries at EPCOT with dinner somewhere there.
> 
> Not worried about rides...except of course for the HAUNTED MANSION!
> 
> How does that sound? Any suggestions?  THANKS!



I second Granny's suggestions for both the Candlelight Processional and the Osborne lights if you can do it.  Last year we made a ressie at WL about this time and were able to get tickets for the CP.  The tickets include your dinner at an Epcot restaurant and priority seating at one of the shows.  They have 3 shows everynight so there still may be a chance to get something.  

Have fun!


----------



## Dodie

This is VWL-related because we're talking about the Lodge at Christmas time!

DH and I haven't visited WDW at Christmastime in a long time and have never seen our beloved Lodge when it is decorated for the holidays.  Since we have the 11 month booking advantage, we'd like to try to use it for a holiday trip during 2009.

My question is around timing.  

*Background*

Unfortunately, the couple of weeks after Thanksgiving are DH's busy time at work, so that popular early December visit isn't really feasible.

We usually avoid high crowd times, so we wouldn't want to visit Thanksgiving week.  Plus, as an only child, I couldn't abandon my family that week.

*Questions*

How early do the decorations actually go up?

Is the weekend before Thanksgiving busy because people are arriving to stay Thanksgiving week?  (I'm pretty sure this is a given.)

So, what is the earliest pre-Thanksgiving long weekend we could shoot for that would still allow us to see decorations but not be crazy busy with holiday travelers?

THANKS GROUPIES!!!


----------



## Happydinks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I second Granny's suggestions for both the Candlelight Processional and the Osborne lights if you can do it.  Last year we made a ressie at WL about this time and were able to get tickets for the CP.  The tickets include your dinner at an Epcot restaurant and priority seating at one of the shows.  They have 3 shows everynight so there still may be a chance to get something.



We third Granny's suggestion for both the CP and Osborne!  We went for the first time last year for the Christmas festivities - and were amazed at everything. The transformation of the resorts and parks is incredible.  We did the CP twice with the dining package (once at Canada and once at Chefs de France).  We kept going back to Hollywood Studios just to experience the Osborne lights.

We also enjoyed going around the World Showcase and catching all of the countries different "takes" on their Santa Claus/Holiday stories.  There is a schedule of story tellers published each day in the Epcot brochure - we particularly enjoyed Norway.

The other thing that we had great fun doing was renting bikes and going over to Wilderness Campground - and check out the decorations at everyone's campsites.  There are some SERIOUS holiday decorators over there - we were absolutely amazed.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happydinks, thanks for the suggestion about checking out the Campground decorations.  Will add that to my activities!

Deb


----------



## Laxmom

That is a good idea!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

You might want to consider a sleigh ride at our very own Wilderness Lodge.  I believe they depart from the front of the main lodge building every half hour during the evenings.  We scheduled ours for our upcoming trip in mid-December.      Can't wait as this is our first time to try this.


----------



## blossomz

Congrats Craiggers and Welcome home!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happydinks said:


> The other thing that we had great fun doing was renting bikes and going over to Wilderness Campground - and check out the decorations at everyone's campsites.  There are some SERIOUS holiday decorators over there - we were absolutely amazed.



I'll second, or third or fourth this suggestion too!  We saw quite a few of these when we did the FW Segway tour.  It's a whole christmas decoration wonderland at the campground.


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> This is VWL-related because we're talking about the Lodge at Christmas time!
> 
> DH and I haven't visited WDW at Christmastime in a long time and have never seen our beloved Lodge when it is decorated for the holidays.  Since we have the 11 month booking advantage, we'd like to try to use it for a holiday trip during 2009.
> 
> My question is around timing.
> 
> *Background*
> 
> Unfortunately, the couple of weeks after Thanksgiving are DH's busy time at work, so that popular early December visit isn't really feasible.
> 
> We usually avoid high crowd times, so we wouldn't want to visit Thanksgiving week.  Plus, as an only child, I couldn't abandon my family that week.
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> How early do the decorations actually go up?
> 
> Is the weekend before Thanksgiving busy because people are arriving to stay Thanksgiving week?  (I'm pretty sure this is a given.)
> 
> So, what is the earliest pre-Thanksgiving long weekend we could shoot for that would still allow us to see decorations but not be crazy busy with holiday travelers?
> 
> THANKS GROUPIES!!!



Hey guys. I think my questions a page or two back got lost in the shuffle, so I'm going to try answering them myself.

I looked at this year's MVMCP schedule and see that those start early in November, so I'm assuming that's a tip-off regarding holiday decorations.  

That leads me to think that a Wednesday, November 11, 2009 through Sunday, November 15, 2009 stay might fit the bill.  The points are a couple more per night than early December (bummer), but, am I right?

Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

Dodie said:


> Hey guys. I think my questions a page or two back got lost in the shuffle, so I'm going to try answering them myself.
> 
> I looked at this year's MVMCP schedule and see that those start early in November, so I'm assuming that's a tip-off regarding holiday decorations.
> 
> That leads me to think that a Wednesday, November 11, 2009 through Sunday, November 15, 2009 stay might fit the bill.  The points are a couple more per night than early December (bummer), but, am I right?
> 
> Thanks!



That might be good for the MK, but the Osborne lights, for example, do not start until November 28, 2008 (this year), so you may miss out on that next year given your vacation dates.


----------



## Dodie

wildernessDad said:


> That might be good for the MK, but the Osborne lights, for example, do not start until November 28, 2008 (this year), so you may miss out on that next year given your vacation dates.



How about the Lodge? Anyone been in early to mid-November? Is it decorated yet?

Thanks wildernessDad!


----------



## eliza61

Dodie said:


> How about the Lodge? Anyone been in early to mid-November? Is it decorated yet?
> 
> Thanks wildernessDad!



We were there 2 years ago 11/07-11/12 (Jersey week) and it was not decorated but they were beginning to haul them out.


----------



## MaryJ

Dodie said:


> How about the Lodge? Anyone been in early to mid-November? Is it decorated yet?
> 
> Thanks wildernessDad!



We were there last year from Nov. 3-11 (the 10th was my birthday) and they did not have the Christmas decorations up yet.  I think they wait until closer to Thanksgiving to decorate.

Now, while we're on the subject of decorations, can anyone tell me how long they leave the decorations up?  We are checking in at VWL on Jan. 3 in preparation for the half-marathon on Jan. 10th (I want to have a little vacation time before I die in the half! )  It would be nice to be able to see some of the decorations since we will be traveling with two little boys (ages 6 & 3), even though we will miss most of the celebrations.  I think the 3rd might be the last day for the Osborne lights though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie said:


> How about the Lodge? Anyone been in early to mid-November? Is it decorated yet?
> 
> Thanks wildernessDad!



We've been for DH's birthday 11/17 and lodge and villas were decorated. Will be there again this year, too!  Staying at BCV, but will definitely visit VWL on his birthday, it's his favorite resort, too!

Bobbi


----------



## Dodie

Hmmm. OK.  We'll probably push it back a week then and start on Wednesday, 11/18/09 instead.  My only fear with that would be that the Saturday and Sunday would be the one right before Thanksgiving week and I bet it's pretty crowded because of folks arriving for a Thanksgiving week stay.

Thanks Groupies! I knew you'd know.


----------



## vwlvette

31 days left till we arrive at our venerable lodge! Got our ME packages, Our Park passes, have all our ADR made months ago, all that is left is to go to the airport, check-in, and start relaxing in the magic! Now all I have to do is make it through these next 31 days!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> We've been for DH's birthday 11/17 and lodge and villas were decorated. Will be there again this year, too!  Staying at BCV, but will definitely visit VWL on his birthday, it's his favorite resort, too!
> 
> Bobbi





			
				vwlvette said:
			
		

> 31 days left till we arrive at our venerable lodge! Got our ME packages, Our Park passes, have all our ADR made months ago, all that is left is to go to the airport, check-in, and start relaxing in the magic! Now all I have to do is make it through these next 31 days!



Okay guys...c'mon and tell us your vacation dates!  We have to keep track of Groupie trips, don't you know?   

I don't see either of you on the official trip list on the first page of this thread, but I'd be happy to add you!  Unless of course you prefer to travel to WDW without having to come back and tell us how your trip went!


----------



## loribell

MaryJ said:


> Now, while we're on the subject of decorations, can anyone tell me how long they leave the decorations up?  We are checking in at VWL on Jan. 3 in preparation for the half-marathon on Jan. 10th (I want to have a little vacation time before I die in the half! )  It would be nice to be able to see some of the decorations since we will be traveling with two little boys (ages 6 & 3), even though we will miss most of the celebrations.  I think the 3rd might be the last day for the Osborne lights though.




I started a thread asking exactly that because I am pretty sure the waitlist is never going to come through. The responses I've got seem to think they will wait until after the weekend at the end of Christmas week. So they are thinking the decorations will disappear some time during the night on Jan. 4th, 5th or 6th.


----------



## disneymamaof2

Can anyone tell me if they have special activities at the Lodge on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day? We have the sleigh ride booked for Christmas Eve. Thanks.


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Okay guys...c'mon and tell us your vacation dates!  We have to keep track of Groupie trips, don't you know?
> 
> I don't see either of you on the official trip list on the first page of this thread, but I'd be happy to add you!  Unless of course you prefer to travel to WDW without having to come back and tell us how your trip went!



I think they were just trying to sneak in without us pestering for TRs and pics  

On another note, someone comes back this weekend.


----------



## blossomz

Hey..MaryJ and vwlvette...where's your official groupie siggie?  You'd better grab one!


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> DVC Mike Oct 18-28 BWV/BCV
> *DVC Mike Dec 6-16 VWL*
> DVC Mike Mar 7 -15 BWV


 
14 days and I'll be back (not at VWL, but at WDW)!  

Granny, please add:

DVC Mike May 2-19 BCV


----------



## LVSWL

Granny, couldn't remember if I gave you these:
June 12-22 HHI Do you count HHI in the list? If not, that's ok.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Granny*, We're going to Hilton Head Aug 30-Sept 5.
Thanks again for keeping track of this for us.
I really get a kick out of seeing all the upcoming trips!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Island Mouse*
Doubt you are reading this as today is probably the big day , but wishing you a wonderful honeymoon.  Hope we get a report!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> I think they were just trying to sneak in without us pestering for TRs and pics
> 
> On another note, someone comes back this weekend.



That's right!  Hope our Muushka is up to reporting in Monday. 

Deb


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse.....CONGRATULATIONS and hope all went smoothly after all the preparations and anticipation!


----------



## Granny

Mike...I've added your May trip to the list...what a nice long trip that will be at BCV!!    Enjoy your upcoming visit too!  


LVSWL...I'm happy to put your HH trip into the list.  For one thing, it will get us some pictures and trip reports on what is surely a beautiful and relaxing DVC location.  

Deb...your HH trip is on the list too.  You are officially the last officially booked vacation at this point.  You can watch your trip come up the list for the next 10 months! 

Glad to hear so many groupies taking full advantage of their membership for great vacations!!!


----------



## Laxmom

I didn't even think about giving you other trip dates, Granny.  We will be at HHI April 5th thru the 10th for our first stay in a grand villa!  Really excited about that and that it is our first trip home!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Laxmom said:


> I didn't even think about giving you other trip dates, Granny.  We will be at HHI April 5th thru the 10th for our first stay in a grand villa!  Really excited about that and that it is our first trip home!



Oh Laxmom, I'm jealous.  A Grand Villa!  I debated about booking one, but wasn't sure I wanted to dip into the next years points.
I'm looking forward to lots of pictures and info about it!

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Saturday Groupies. Looks like we have a few more groupie trips planned. I noticed a couple are for HHI. We are thinking about a trip to HHI in March oh10. Anyone know what the weather is like in mid March? I'm sure it will be nicer than the frozen tundra we are from. EH!


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> Hey..MaryJ and vwlvette...where's your official groupie siggie?  You'd better grab one!



I'm using the same one as you...the I've been moosed by a VWL groupie"


----------



## DiznyDi

50 years Too! said:


> *Island Mouse*
> Doubt you are reading this as today is probably the big day , but wishing you a wonderful honeymoon.  Hope we get a report!
> 
> Deb



   Congratulations and Best Wishes Island Mouse!


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> Muushka....just realized that we'll be at VWL at the same time!



Oops, we may be changing that date, stay tuned....   We are thinking of spacing poor Hubby's time off better (2 weeks in Sept, then Jan and nothing till Dec, not too bright!)

I enjoyed reading all the new stuff.  Add ons!  Dates!  Great!!

Island Mouse, if you are there, I hope your wedding is beautiful.

OK.  We just go in about an hour ago.  Just a quick report
We loved the cruise!!!
Calm waters, blue skies, and Mickey.  Who could ask for anything else????


----------



## mickeymorse

Glad to hear from you Muushka. Okay, we'll let you off easy tonite but we want more tomorrow.   Nice to hear that the cruise went well. Of course with all us groupies wishing for calm waters, how could it be any different.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Muushka!  Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi fellow groupies!

Live from the VWL.

Here is where you can follow what is happening on my trip.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971129

Also here is photos as I post them each day.

http://picasaweb.google.com/UVMPODCAST

Joe


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am trying to find out info about the steam train tour that is held at WLV lodge, not the one at Magic Kingdom (I found info on that). Does anyone have any info on this resort tour? I am going to try a ressie at 7 mos. for WLV, my husband would die for these tours! Any info appreciated!


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin...it is found in the Villas Lobby in the Iron Spike Room.  An engineer comes over and talks about the history of the room, Walt, the dedication, etc.  It's about 45 min to an hour.  It is a talk, not a tour, but we really enjoyed it!  Lots of interesting trivia!  I'm sure you could call the Lodge to find out when it might be scheduled for when you are there.  It seems to be about twice per month.  Hope that helps..


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> BWV Dreamin...it is found in the Villas Lobby in the Iron Spike Room.  An engineer comes over and talks about the history of the room, Walt, the dedication, etc.  It's about 45 min to an hour.  It is a talk, not a tour, but we really enjoyed it!  Lots of interesting trivia!  I'm sure you could call the Lodge to find out when it might be scheduled for when you are there.  It seems to be about twice per month.  Hope that helps..



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Welcom Back**Muushka!* 

Deb


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka, how very nice to have you back with us! Hope you and Mr. Muushka had a great time. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Oops, we may be changing that date, stay tuned....   We are thinking of spacing poor Hubby's time off better (2 weeks in Sept, then Jan and nothing till Dec, not too bright!)
> 
> I enjoyed reading all the new stuff.  Add ons!  Dates!  Great!!
> 
> Island Mouse, if you are there, I hope your wedding is beautiful.
> 
> OK.  We just go in about an hour ago.  Just a quick report
> We loved the cruise!!!
> Calm waters, blue skies, and Mickey.  Who could ask for anything else????




Hey Muushka's back!!

Welcome back buddy.  Glad you had a great trip.  We expect full disclosure.


----------



## ransom

Welcome back, Muushka!


----------



## loribell

Welcome back Muushka. Can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## Dodie

We missed you, Muushka! Glad you had smooth sailing.  Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Laxmom

50 years Too! said:


> Oh Laxmom, I'm jealous.  A Grand Villa!  I debated about booking one, but wasn't sure I wanted to dip into the next years points.
> I'm looking forward to lots of pictures and info about it!
> 
> Deb




This is something Laxdad wanted to do as soon as we purchased.  Our points were supposed to be a getaway for just us.  So what do we do?  Our first trip home, we take the entire family!!!!  Oh well!  Lots of time left for "us" time and not so much time left before the kids are not interested.  But seriously, our DS and DDIL still travel with us to HHI every couple of years and our youngest is a junior in HS.  It is great to be able to do this stuff with our kids!  We are really looking forward to it and I will have a full report when we return.

Welcome back, Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the warm welcome back to reality!

I must confess, I am a news junkie and I think it was a blessing that I was off line for these past 2 weeks!

The cruise:

You all know that we are pretty frugal.  And DCL is pretty pricey.  But if you got the change, or can find a great deal (like we did  ), I highly recommend it.  If you have little ones, it is a no-brainer.  If you are a lover of Disney, it is a no-brainer.  If you like total relaxation with a rare chance of running into children, step away from DCL!  
Sail away!






We got a veranda on the 7th deck (cat 5) midship.  What a great location this is.  Mr Muushka refuses a window (forget inside), otherwise it would have been a cat 9 on deck 2 for me!).  It was just 2 flights up to the drink station and the pools and the (thank goodness) adult areas.  And just 3 or 4 flights down to dinners and shows.  We didn't use the elevators too often.
Our cabin






Our cabin would easily fit 3 or 4.  There is so much storage.  And the split bath, priceless.  We had a huge veranda last cruise (on Celebrity), but this one was very nice.  Sadly, no chaise lounges!

The television rocked!  Brandy new 22" LCD (seemed larger to me) with wonderful programming.  I loved Iron Man and got to see it several times (I told you I loved it!)  and Mr M had not seen Kung Fu Panda, so he got to see that in the cabin (along with some other great programming).  Celebrity TV is TERRIBLE.  DCL is  GREAT!

A performer that we saw on our last cruise was on this one!  He is John Charles and he is so great he got a standing ovation on Celebrity and one on DCL!  I have never seen a standing ovation for a cruise performer.  We didn't do many of the regular shows (like Twice Charmed, Dreams or Golden Mickeys or Till We Meet Again (wow, we skipped 4 shows!)).  I guess we didn't do ANY of the regular shows  .  Not sure why, but my guess is that while half  of the ship is at the show and the others are at dinner, makes for a pretty quiet ship-the way we really like it.

The food.  Not my favorite subject.  To put it honestly, I did not enjoy 1 meal in the dining rooms for the dinners.  But I historically do not like the dinner food all that much (Celebrity is a little better, but still not great).  I don't mention this to whine, just being honest.  I love seafood and made the mistake over and over thinking it would be good eventually.  We did get 2 meals at Palo, which were wonderful.  And at the adult beach at Serenity Bay (on CC) they had the best grilled shrimp.  Yum.  My favorite place to eat was at Goofy's Galley.  They had all sorts of wraps that were fresh and delicious.  I looked forward to that meal!  And the hot dogs and chicken strips at Pluto's were pretty tasty too!  Breakfast was not my favorite meal.  Usually I just got eggs over medium and left it at that.   I did score a couple of cups of coffee from Cove Café.  If you are a coffee lover, I highly recommend it. 
Anyone want to guess where this was taken?






The ports:  we are not port people.  We cruise for the ship experience.  And when the ship docks, it is usually empty!  Getting a theme here????  We did stay at Cozumel till 1 AM one night.  We FINALLY got our night shots of the Magic!  That was fun doing that.
Isn’t she pretty??

















The weather was perfect.  There were no waves to be found (well 4 to 8 feet the first night, but that is nothing to these cruisers!).
Castaway Cay






Disney world

We got a 2 bedroom at OKW for the 4 of us.  Plenty of room to cook and relax.  Mr M, my cousin and I went to Islands of Adventure on Monday.  We had such a great time.  Virtually no lines.  I had a roller coaster partner (my cousin) and Mr M didn’t have to feel bad for me going on them alone like I usually do.  He is such a patient man, waiting for us to go on coasters all day long!  The next day we did Universal and rode the new (to me) Mummy and Simpson rides.  They were great!  The parks were a tad busier on Tuesday, but still great.  We did both parks in 4 hours each day.  We have APs so we will be back.

On Wednesday my friend Debbie from S FL and my sister’s friend from the Tampa area drove to stay with us a few days.  They checked into ASMo.  We had the free dining (don’t ask!) so we had a few meals out.  We got that waterfront table at R&C for Illuminations.  Wonderful.  We also ate at Wolfgang Puck Café.  Slow service but the food was great.  Best chicken I ever et!  Some of us (not me) did Cape May breakfast and then we finished up with dinner at Chef Mickey’s (our first time).  That was fun, but we probably won’t do it again.

We did MNSSHP one night.  I am not a big candy eater, but really wanted an Almond Joy.  All night long, that is what I asked for (more for fun, ‘cause I knew they didn’t have any.)  I learned that my cousin is a lover of Tigger.  So I bought him a stuffed Tigger after we rode Pooh.  He was like a kid, so happy with his Tigger.  When we got home, he and my sister fought (in a child-like manner of course) over candy. 




I donated my bag to my cousin to bring back to his employees.  The next morning I woke up to a trail of miniature Almond Joys leading from our bedroom out to the living room where Tigger was sitting so cute in a chair with a bag of them and a big candy bar of the Joy.  It was so cute!









We bought a new tripod.  Finally got one of the castle.  Our camera is so dang heavy we could never get a clear shot with our old tripod.








Funniest moment.  Gift shop at AKL.  Large table with carved giraffes when you first enter.  My poor cousin looked under one to see a price and went to replace it and ended up playing Dominos with them!  About 15 fell down.  Legs, heads, necks, giraffe bodies everywhere!  Mayhem!  Oh the humanity!!!  The CMs were so sweet.  They told us the same thing happened yesterday.  Apparently the MFG’r has been notified that the bottoms of them are very uneven, and prone to tipping.  When we were leaving, my cousin decided to re-visit the scene of the crime.  He was just looking at the table and a woman commented “did you see the mess that someone made here a little while ago??”  My poor cousin, just shook his head.  Too funny.

We booked a studio at BCV for 2 nights.  I love that place.  Almost as much as VWL!  We swam at SAB twice and had a great time.

My kitties were well cared for, as usual.  I love my neighbor!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Muushka, for the great trip report!  Halloween at WDW sure does look like fun!


----------



## Laxmom

Great pictures!  We have the same one of Lumiere's!  With your permission, I would really like to save your night pictures of the Magic!  They are terrific and I have never seen or been able to take night shots!

Terrific report!  Thanks!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We got a veranda on the 7th deck (cat 5) midship.  What a great location this is.  Mr Muushka refuses a window (forget inside), otherwise it would have been a cat 9 on deck 2 for me!).  It was just 2 flights up to the drink station and the pools and the (thank goodness) adult areas.  And just 3 or 4 flights down to dinners and shows.  We didn't use the elevators too often.
> Our cabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cabin would easily fit 3 or 4.  There is so much storage.  And the split bath, priceless.  We had a huge veranda last cruise (on Celebrity), but this one was very nice.  Sadly, no chaise lounges!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney world
> 
> We got a 2 bedroom at OKW for the 4 of us.  Plenty of room to cook and relax.  Mr M, my cousin and I went to Islands of Adventure on Monday.  We had such a great time.  Virtually no lines.  I had a roller coaster partner (my cousin) and Mr M didnt have to feel bad for me going on them alone like I usually do.  He is such a patient man, waiting for us to go on coasters all day long!  The next day we did Universal and rode the new (to me) Mummy and Simpson rides.  They were great!  The parks were a tad busier on Tuesday, but still great.  We did both parks in 4 hours each day.  We have APs so we will be back.
> 
> On Wednesday my friend Debbie from S FL and my sisters friend from the Tampa area drove to stay with us a few days.  They checked into ASMo.  We had the free dining (dont ask!) so we had a few meals out.  We got that waterfront table at R&C for Illuminations.  Wonderful.  We also ate at Wolfgang Puck Café.  Slow service but the food was great.  Best chicken I ever et!  Some of us (not me) did Cape May breakfast and then we finished up with dinner at Chef Mickeys (our first time).  That was fun, but we probably wont do it again.
> 
> We did MNSSHP one night.  I am not a big candy eater, but really wanted an Almond Joy.  All night long, that is what I asked for (more for fun, cause I knew they didnt have any.)  I learned that my cousin is a lover of Tigger.  So I bought him a stuffed Tigger after we rode Pooh.  He was like a kid, so happy with his Tigger.  When we got home, he and my sister fought (in a child-like manner of course) over candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh at these now, they will be deleted soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I donated my bag to my cousin to bring back to his employees.  The next morning I woke up to a trail of miniature Almond Joys leading from our bedroom out to the living room where Tigger was sitting so cute in a chair with a bag of them and a big candy bar of the Joy.  It was so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought a new tripod.  Finally got one of the castle.  Our camera is so dang heavy we could never get a clear shot with our old tripod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest moment.  Gift shop at AKL.  Large table with carved giraffes when you first enter.  My poor cousin looked under one to see a price and went to replace it and ended up playing Dominos with them!  About 15 fell down.  Legs, heads, necks, giraffe bodies everywhere!  Mayhem!  Oh the humanity!!!  The CMs were so sweet.  They told us the same thing happened yesterday.  Apparently the MFGr has been notified that the bottoms of them are very uneven, and prone to tipping.  When we were leaving, my cousin decided to re-visit the scene of the crime.  He was just looking at the table and a woman commented did you see the mess that someone made here a little while ago??  My poor cousin, just shook his head.  Too funny.
> 
> We booked a studio at BCV for 2 nights.  I love that place.  Almost as much as VWL!  We swam at SAB twice and had a great time.
> 
> My kitties were well cared for, as usual.  I love my neighbor!
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Hey Muushka,
It sounds like you guys had a fabulous vacation.  Welcome back
Love the cruise pictures.  I'm determined to get "The old guy" on one.  
So disappointing about the food, we are a bit of food junkies, so that would drive us batty.
Your family looks and sounds like they are a lot of fun.   That is a wonderful thing.  Unfortunately for my waistline I am a candy junkie so it may be a good thing I haven't been to a holloween party at the world.

Glad to have you back.


----------



## MaryJ

Muushka...

Love the pictures and your trip report.  So sorry that you may be changing your January dates.  We'll keep the Lodge safe for you though!


----------



## Granny

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi fellow groupies!
> 
> Live from the VWL.
> 
> Here is where you can follow what is happening on my trip.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971129
> 
> Also here is photos as I post them each day.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/UVMPODCAST



Joe...it's been great following your trip with all the photos as a bonus.  Great job on the "live" report!!  

Muushka....great to see you back home safely and that you had a wonderful trip. 


I think the trip list on page one is up to date...let me know if any omissions or mistakes!


----------



## eliza61

This has no WLV redeeming value what so ever, except to say that if we all come up with a crazy idea like this we can market it and retire at the lodge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHiqVygN-w0


----------



## ransom

Thanks especially for the cruise info, Muushka!  We're curious about cruises, and have the literature and have seen the TV shows, but it's always nice to hear from someone who's actually be on board.


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> Great pictures!  We have the same one of Lumiere's!  With your permission, I would really like to save your night pictures of the Magic!  They are terrific and I have never seen or been able to take night shots!
> 
> Terrific report!  Thanks!


You are welcome to steal any pictures I post.   



eliza61 said:


> This has no WLV redeeming value what so ever, except to say that if we all come up with a crazy idea like this we can market it and retire at the lodge.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHiqVygN-w0


Hula Hula!  Looks like fun!



MaryJ said:


> Muushka...
> 
> Love the pictures and your trip report.  So sorry that you may be changing your January dates.  We'll keep the Lodge safe for you though!


Thank you!  We are still in negotiations.  It is difficult thinking that we would miss a Christmas tree at VWL.  I think you might be there to witness the "Un-Christmassing of VWL".  If we were going I would bribe anyone I could to find out what time they are taking down the decorations, set up my camera and take pictures every 15 minutes. 

Eliza, about the food on DCL, I think that there is a lot of hype surrounding cruise food.  On our first, all I had heard was how great the food is.  So my expectations were pretty high.   But when you consider how many people they are feeding at the same time, you end up with wedding reception type of food.  Not my favorite.  But as long as I can get something good to eat (wraps and fresh fruit and salads on the 9th deck!), I am happy.  I just go to the dining room and order, but not eat that much.  And then there is Palo, which is pretty darn tasty!


----------



## vwlvette

First time back in a few days, didn't realize our dates were not in the last post, they are 11/4 - 11/10 VWL!!! 1 two bed and two studios plus a site @ FTW. 15 all together going, 

I know I have to grab a groupie sig, I will get to it!!! I promise.


----------



## Granny

vwlvette...your trip is on the list....of the best things in life!  

Er, sorry...when I wrote the first part that old Hall & Oates song just jumped into my head!!


----------



## vwlvette

Got to love those Philly boys!!, I used to enjoy all the Philly talent when I played in Philly. Was a blast, nothing like Philly sports & music fans, when they love you they show it!

Not it's almost time to enjoy our glorious lodge!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Oops, we may be changing that date, stay tuned....   We are thinking of spacing poor Hubby's time off better (2 weeks in Sept, then Jan and nothing till Dec, not too bright!)
> 
> I enjoyed reading all the new stuff.  Add ons!  Dates!  Great!!
> 
> Island Mouse, if you are there, I hope your wedding is beautiful.
> 
> OK.  We just go in about an hour ago.  Just a quick report
> We loved the cruise!!!
> Calm waters, blue skies, and Mickey.  Who could ask for anything else????



Muushka!!!  Welcome back!  Glad you had such a great time and thanks for the report and pictures!  How did you like OKW?  We stayed there 2 years ago and it's not VWL but we really liked it.  Glad you liked BCV.  



vwlvette said:


> Got to love those Philly boys!!, I used to enjoy all the Philly talent when I played in Philly. Was a blast, nothing like Philly sports & music fans, when they love you they show it!
> 
> Not it's almost time to enjoy our glorious lodge!!!



Oh how I used to enjoy the Philly music scene back in the 80'S!!!  I sure miss those bands and my Philly sport teams!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the great TR Muushka. I'm a big Almond Joy fan as well. 

 I haven't cruised yet but was also under the impression that the food was fab. Thats okay cause I know lots of great places to eat in WDW. 

Thanks for the laugh Eliza. I have to show my DW that one.

Speaking of Hall & Oates, they are playing Caesars Windsor in a couple weeks. Don't have tix but we are going to see Blue Man Group end of Nov.

Granny, I don't know if you want to add to my summer trip but we booked through til Sept 4th at the Lodge. Planning on trying for VB the last 6 days though. No flames please.


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Granny, I don't know if you want to add to my summer trip but we booked through til Sept 4th at the Lodge.



I've amended your trip on the list.



> Planning on trying for VB the last 6 days though.



No problem, just let us know when you've changed your reservation and I'll be happy to update it.



> No flames please.



Flames???  Here on The Happiest Thread on Earth???   

Not gonna happen.


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Flames???  Here on The Happiest Thread on Earth???
> 
> Not gonna happen.



I know, what was I thinking. Everyone here is like family. Thanks Granny


----------



## DisneyDVCdad

We just booked our first visit to VWL from May 6th to the 15th. We are staying in a 2 bedroom it will be me(40), wife(35),DS(5), DD(2), DS(1) and my MIL. Is their any must see or must-do's? This is the first time we are doing a 2 bedroom. Is there a difference between a dedicated and a lock -off? We are going to do the Mickey's Backyard BBQ but besides that don't have too much planned.


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks, Muushka.....i think. 

As far as food on DCL, the first time wasn't so bad.  Even the second time, it wasn't so bad.  This last time, I was really disapointed.  I wasn't sure if it was the ginger I was taking for sea sickness that effected my appetite or if it was just not that good.  Sounds like it wasn't the ginger.  Don't get me wrong, it was palatable.......until you try Palo.  Maybe my tastes have just changed.

Did everyone see that DCL is going to Europe in 2010?  Given the choice, I'd rather buy VWL points.


----------



## blossomz

OMG...between the Ellen clip from Eliza and the giraffe story..(I know exactly where that happened!)..  

Thanks guys!!

Muushka what a great trip you must have had!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Muushka!!!  Welcome back!  Glad you had such a great time and thanks for the report and pictures!  How did you like OKW?  We stayed there 2 years ago and it's not VWL but we really liked it.  Glad you liked BCV.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I used to enjoy the Philly music scene back in the 80'S!!!  I sure miss those bands and my Philly sport teams!!



OKW is not my favorite place to stay, but I am grateful for it because I know that we can all fit nice and comfy there.
I love location location location. 



mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for the great TR Muushka. I'm a big Almond Joy fan as well.
> 
> I haven't cruised yet but was also under the impression that the food was fab. Thats okay cause I know lots of great places to eat in WDW.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh Eliza. I have to show my DW that one.
> 
> Speaking of Hall & Oates, they are playing Caesars Windsor in a couple weeks. Don't have tix but we are going to see Blue Man Group end of Nov.
> 
> Granny, I don't know if you want to add to my summer trip but we booked through til Sept 4th at the Lodge. Planning on trying for VB the last 6 days though. No flames please.



Yeah, the food is very hyped up and many are disappointed.  I personally like to not be expecting much and be surprised when it is great or not be that disappointed when it is not that great.

Ever hear of Lobster burgers at CC?  Many years ago people were swooning over those things.  One day I mentioned that I wasn't that crazy about them and many came on the thread after me and admitted that they didn't care for them either.  Now they never talk about them (not sure if they still even serve them!).  They were like the emperor's new clothes! 



Laxmom said:


> Thanks, Muushka.....i think.
> 
> As far as food on DCL, the first time wasn't so bad.  Even the second time, it wasn't so bad.  This last time, I was really disapointed.  I wasn't sure if it was the ginger I was taking for sea sickness that effected my appetite or if it was just not that good.  Sounds like it wasn't the ginger.  Don't get me wrong, it was palatable.......until you try Palo.  Maybe my tastes have just changed.
> 
> Did everyone see that DCL is going to Europe in 2010?  Given the choice, I'd rather buy VWL points.



Oh Laxmom!  I don't know if you have ever read one of my posts where I compliment someone for either a picture or a saying and I mention that I would like to steal it!  Purely in jest.  I actually have several of these night shots, some of the bulbous thing with turquoise water swirling around it.  If you want them all I can email them to you.   



DisneyDVCdad said:


> We just booked our first visit to VWL from May 6th to the 15th. We are staying in a 2 bedroom it will be me(40), wife(35),DS(5), DD(2), DS(1) and my MIL. Is their any must see or must-do's? This is the first time we are doing a 2 bedroom. Is there a difference between a dedicated and a lock -off? We are going to do the Mickey's Backyard BBQ but besides that don't have too much planned.




First trip to VWL!!!!  Ahhhhh, brings back great memories!
Dedicated will have 2 queen beds in the second BR and lock off will be the studio setup (queen bed and sofa with kitchenette).  I need to have a 'must see' list ready in Word to paste when this question arises.  My bet is that Granny has already done this and will be here soon with LOTS of suggestions!


----------



## Laxmom

Muushka, I thought you were kidding!  No worries.  I would love to get a tripod to help get night shots once I find one that isn't so heavy to lug thru the parks.  We usually try a fence to steady the shot.  Doesn't work but maybe 1 in 10.  Our last trip was our first one with our D50 so they did come out better.

Looking at those DCL rates for 2010.  Yikes!  I have a tough time thinking of cruising when for the same money, I could buy VWL points!!!


----------



## Muushka

Good, you know me!

We have a D70 and tried to use our older tripod, but the camera was so heavy that it would not get a good night shot.  Plus we like to keep it set at ISO 200, which makes it even more difficult.  This new tripod is pretty bulky, but we both really enjoy those night shots, so we do it as a labor of love.  Plus when we lug it (like this last trip we just took it into MK and on the ship, just that one night) we are doing it as more of a photography adventure.  Makes that tripod seem much lighter!

I agree on the 2010 DCL prices.  But they haven't released the normal (not special iteneraries) dates yet, right?  We plan on going 12/10, 7 night.  Beginning of Dec.  When they first get released they are not that bad.  As long as you go way off season!  For example the cruise we just completed was $2650 including all fees (and we get $300 back from the TA).


----------



## loribell

Muushka great report. 

Our fear on cruising is the food. We are pretty picky eaters and I am afraid we won't like what is offered.


----------



## Muushka

Loribell, I hope my food comments didn't discourage you from cruising!  Believe me, there was plenty of great food on that cruise.  I am just one who doesn't care for the food at dinner time.  I'll bet you can find 5 lovers of it to replace this picky eater.  My husband enjoys the dinners, and the other 4 people at our table did too!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Loved the pics of the ship and castle *Muushka*.  Thanks for sharing.

Deb


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> Loribell, I hope my food comments didn't discourage you from cruising!  Believe me, there was plenty of great food on that cruise.  I am just one who doesn't care for the food at dinner time.  I'll bet you can find 5 lovers of it to replace this picky eater.  My husband enjoys the dinners, and the other 4 people at our table did too!



No you didn't discourage me. My son wants to cruise more than anything. He will be 17 in two weeks so we are going to have to do it soon. I am sure we will find plenty to eat even if it is chicken strips & hot dogs.


----------



## Muushka

Don't forget the wraps!  3 different ones daily!


----------



## loribell

That will work!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> First trip to VWL!!!!  Ahhhhh, brings back great memories!
> Dedicated will have 2 queen beds in the second BR and lock off will be the studio setup (queen bed and sofa with kitchenette).  I need to have a 'must see' list ready in Word to paste when this question arises.  My bet is that Granny has already done this and will be here soon with LOTS of suggestions!



I am SO predictable!!!  

_Ask for the list of Hidden Mickeys at Guest Services, and get hunting!

 Watch Fire Rock Geyser erupt every hour on the hour.

 Sit in the rocking chairs or one of the comfy chairs in the lobby and watch the world go by.

 Take a good look at the fireplace, a 2-billion-year geological record of the earth with fossilized remains of prehistoric animal and plant life. Colorful rock strata layers are re-created in the proportions they occur in the Grand Canyon. 

 Spend some time exploring the resort, the paintings and artefacts on display.

 Take the Wilderness Lodge Tour, to find out lots of interesting facts and see parts of the Lodge you might not normally think to explore.

 You don't have to sit inside to eat your food from Roaring Forks Snack Bar, take it just outside where you'll find shaded tables to sit at.

 Dine at Whispering Canyon Cafe for a fun mealtime, but don't whatever you do ask for the ketchup (don't say you weren't warned!).

 Look out for the portrait artist in the lobby most evening.

 If you're approaching the Lodge by ferryboat at night, see if you can make out the large bear's face on the Lodge building.

 Check out the smaller totem pole, featuring some familiar faces, next to Wilderness Lodge Mercantile. You can buy a miniature version inside the shop!

 Lots of unique souvenirs can be found in Wilderness Lodge Mercantile, especially the Pacific Northwest crafts and themed items on sale. 

 Check out the animal tracks in the cement outside of the Wilderness Lodge
_​
DisneyDVCDad....In addition to these things, I'd say that the afternoon duck races and Electric Water Pageant are fun things for kids.  

Also, you can rent surrey's or boats and relax around beautiful Bay Lake.  

You and your family will have a great time at VWL.  Enjoy!


----------



## DisneyDVCdad

Thanks for the info! So I'm guessing I'm going to want a dedicated 2 bedroom!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, dedicated is the way to go!

Granny, I love predictability!  AKA Dependability!


----------



## MaryJ

loribell said:


> No you didn't discourage me. My son wants to cruise more than anything. He will be 17 in two weeks so we are going to have to do it soon. I am sure we will find plenty to eat even if it is chicken strips & hot dogs.



Also, when you are in the dining room, even as an adult, you can order from the Kid's menu.  When we cruised in August, our tablemate did this often.  Also, if you want something changed, don't be afraid to ask.  For example, say you want some brown gravy with your steak.  Ask!  They will likely make some for you.  Or if you see that green beans are being served with one item, and the one you want to order has broccoli, they will substitute for you.

Be sure that if you have special dietary requirements, say...no gluten....to tell your head waiter.  They will bend over backwards to accomodate you.


----------



## loribell

Well our only special dietary requirements are meat & potatoes. Thanks for the input. I don't think we will starve by any means.


----------



## mickeymorse

loribell said:


> Well our only special dietary requirements are meat & potatoes. Thanks for the input. I don't think we will starve by any means.



Ah, someone just like me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Muushka!  Any problems with dizziness from the cruise?


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka!  Any problems with dizziness from the cruise?



Did I whine about that on the boards???  As a matter of fact, this is the first cruise that I have had absolutely no dizziness!
The seas were very calm, plus I used the patch the whole time (funny, I use it for after the cruise! ).  Thanks for checking up on me  .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Did I whine about that on the boards???  As a matter of fact, this is the first cruise that I have had absolutely no dizziness!
> The seas were very calm, plus I used the patch the whole time (funny, I use it for after the cruise! ).  Thanks for checking up on me  .



Glad to hear that!  Must have been the Disney Magic!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad to hear that!  Must have been the Disney Magic!



Well, I hate to be a party pooper, but the last time I was on the Disney Magic, I rocked for about 2 months  .
30 foot seas will do that!!


----------



## Laxmom

Muushka said:


> Don't forget the wraps!  3 different ones daily!



They have awesome Pnnini's also!  YUM!  Also at dinner, there is always, always a steak option.  I know because we took a friend with us on our Sept cruise and he ate steak every night!

We had 30 ft. seas on our Sept 5 nighter from Hanna.  I was dizzy for 2 weeks!  We woke up one night to the sound of stuff falling off the dressers.  Never got sick but thank God for Bonine!  It only lasted 12 hours - overnight.  Other than that, pretty smooth.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Laxmom said:


> They have awesome Pnnini's also!  YUM!  Also at dinner, there is always, always a steak option.  I know because we took a friend with us on our Sept cruise and he ate steak every night!
> 
> We had 30 ft. seas on our Sept 5 nighter from Hanna.  I was dizzy for 2 weeks!  We woke up one night to the sound of stuff falling off the dressers.  Never got sick but thank God for Bonine!  It only lasted 12 hours - overnight.  Other than that, pretty smooth.



Thats why I am cruising in May!!! So hoping I get a studio at 7 mos. If so, we'll be on the dining plan. Any recommendations for dinner near VWL?


----------



## Laxmom

Muushka, I heard that the regular itineraries are coming out 10/14.

BWV Dreamin, I haven't forgotten that I owe you a map.  Laxdad is the one who does the scanning and he has been traveling a bunch for work.  I will get it to you this week!


----------



## loribell

Steak every night...my family will be very happy!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thats why I am cruising in May!!! So hoping I get a studio at 7 mos. If so, we'll be on the dining plan. Any recommendations for dinner near VWL?



Artist Point has great food and ambience if you don't want to leave WL.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!

I don't know about all of you, but, with all of the bad economy news and political wrangling everywhere you look, I am finding myself even more often than usual daydreaming about my "happy place." 

Here are a few pictures from our September trip.  I can't tell you how often I close my eyes and wish I was back there right now.  Maybe these pictures will help someone else detach from reality for just a minute.











Saving the best for last...


----------



## DaveH

Good morning, Dodie thanks for the pics. I will be at the world in 46 days. I hope to get to the lodge that day or the next. My first week is at SSR and then *VWL*.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks *Dodie!*
Eight more days, just eight more days and I'll be at that happy place. 

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

63 days, 20 hours and about 39 minutes until VWL, but who's counting!?!?


----------



## DiznEeyore

Dodie said:


> Here are a few pictures from our September trip.  I can't tell you how often I close my eyes and wish I was back there right now.  *Maybe these pictures will help someone else detach from reality for just a minute.*



Worked for me!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Well, I hate to be a party pooper, but the last time I was on the Disney Magic, I rocked for about 2 months  .
> 30 foot seas will do that!!



WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA! (sorry I'm late in the welcome!) 

OMG  - I've been watching the storm reports for our sailing - and stocked up on Bonine!  10 days til our trip - 11 days until we set sail!  Yahoo! 

We haven't been on the boards much because the same day we lost Abby, my Mom fell and fractured 2 vertabrae - got "kicked to the curb" by the rehab hospital on 9/21 - me, and DSis and DB pulled 24/7 care for her for 2 weeks until we could get her into an assisted care facility this past Saturday - and now we're dealing with the "hystrionics" (hers!) of her being there! It's been an exhausting 4 weeks, 5 days, and 9 hours - but who's counting!   To say that we are sooo looking forward to our trip is an understatement.

Sorry to hear about the food on the DCL!  That was something we were looking forward to trying!  We've got one night at Palo booked - maybe we'll try for a second based on your feedback.  We're only a four day cruise - and lord knows - hot dogs and pannini's (accompanied by beer and wine - with a chocolate martini for dessert) sound good to me!  Your TR was great - thanks for taking the time to do it!  To be perfectly honest, after looking at everyone's pics from their trips - we could skip the cruise and head right home to the Lodge for two weeks - and be absolutely content!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 63 days, 20 hours and about 39 minutes until VWL, but who's counting!?!?



Not our WD!! 

HD!!  The cruise was the absolute best part of our vacation!
Nothing is better than being out in the middle of the deep blue sea!  Well that and checking into VWL! 

Really, please don't dread the food.  I am actually sorry I wrote what I did, because it may influence people.    I am a picky eater, but believe me, there was plenty of great food on that ship.  And everyone at our table seemed very pleased with the food.  We probably could have gotten Palo another night, but we didn't even try, so how bad could it have been?? 

I hope the seas are as calm for your cruise as they were for ours and I hope your mother mends quickly. 
And who's counting?? Not our HD


----------



## Laxmom

We didn't even do Palo one night!  One thing that might have effected my thoughts on the food was that we had an 8:30 seating.  By then, I wasn't really hungry.  We usually got a snack at about 3pm but I really think it was the ginger that affected my appetite.  It didn't stop me from booking another one!!


----------



## LVSWL

Welcome back Muushka!!


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> 63 days, 20 hours and about 39 minutes until VWL, but who's counting!?!?



9 Days, 16 hours and +/- 28 minutes until SSR - waitlisted for VWL though don't expect that to come through ...  We're not counting either!


----------



## DaveH

I thought we were counting the things we love at the lodge!


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom said:


> We didn't even do Palo one night!  One thing that might have effected my thoughts on the food was that we had an 8:30 seating.  By then, I wasn't really hungry.  We usually got a snack at about 3pm but I really think it was the ginger that affected my appetite.  It didn't stop me from booking another one!!



Yes, we had second seating also.  Boy, getting out of dinner at 10:30 is late!



LVSWL said:


> Welcome back Muushka!!



Hi and thanks!


----------



## DiznyDi

> Eight more days, just eight more days and I'll be at that happy place.
> 
> Deb



Hey Deb - We're arriving on the 18th and leaving the 28th. We're playing tour guide for my husbands side of the family. If you see a group moving very s-l-o-w-l-y through the parks, stop and say  His family leaves on Friday the 24th - dare I say we plan to celebrate with our evening meal at Artists Point?


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH said:


> I thought we were counting the things we love at the lodge!



Dave, I think that would be uncountably infinite!


----------



## DaveH

wildernessDad said:


> Dave, I think that would be uncountably infinite!




So true.


----------



## vwlvette

26 days till we are at our venerable Lodge! Time is dragging. I need a vacation!


----------



## DVC Mike

vwlvette said:


> Time is dragging. I need a vacation!


 
ITA!


----------



## 50 years Too!

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Deb - We're arriving on the 18th and leaving the 28th. We're playing tour guide for my husbands side of the family. If you see a group moving very s-l-o-w-l-y through the parks, stop and say  His family leaves on Friday the 24th - dare I say we plan to celebrate with our evening meal at Artists Point?



I'll be looking for you Di!
I'm sure you will enjoy that meal on the 24th.  
10 days, lucky.  Nice that you'll have time at the end 
for yourselves.  Are you planning any F&W time?

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

50 more days til we are home.  Cant get here soon enough for me!!

Welcome back Muushka!!


----------



## horselover

Laxmom sent me!  Hi Laxmom!   

So I admit I'm not a VLW owner, but I'm longing to be!  We bought AKV in May because 1) we really like it there & 2) for the extended contract.  But, we stayed at WL in March & I just feel in love with it.     It's the perfect combination of my 2 favorite vacation spots - Disney & Colorado.  No Rocky Mountains, but plenty of hidden mickeys.   

So, I'm hoping to do a small add-on of 25 or 50 pts. soon.  The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned, but I'm trying to be smart about it.  I'm not sure if I'll add-on direct or continue to wait for a good resale contract.  Waiting is hard!     I understand that a small contract will only get us a short stay every 2-3 yrs. & I'm ok with that.  The one thing I'm questioning is UY.   We bought a Feb. UY for AKV because we'll probably vacation in the Spring.  However now that I'm thinking of VWL I'm thinking obviously Dec., but also Oct. & Nov. would be a good time for the kids since they usually have  a few stretches of 3-4 days off in that period.  I'd rather not pull them out of school.   So should I stick with my Feb. UY to make things easier or go for a Oct. or Dec. UY for the add-on?  Any thoughts would be appreciated.  

I hope no one will mind if I adopt the VWL groupie for my siggie since I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I can call myself an owner!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny!!!  I'm so happy to say ADD ME TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!  WooHoo!  Bring on the dancing bananas!!    
My husband gave me an early birthday present today!  We won't be at the lodge but here is the info.  January 28 thru Feb 3 at BWV & BCV.  (DH & DD like the Epcot resorts due to the location)
Can you tell I am a little excited!  Didn't expect to be able to go till 2010.  My DH was going to wait till we left to tell me but thought I would like to have it to look forward to and plan.  He knows how much I enjoy that.  This will be my first time I will be there for my birthday and I will be able to take advantage of the celebration thingy.  I know not the official term but I'm too excited to think straight. My DH made some ADR'S but he said I should change them if I'd like to so I have some work to do.  Oh I think we will keep it from DD till at least a couple of days before if not the day we leave.  Boy will that be hard.
Gosh I feel so alive again!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Laxmom sent me!  Hi Laxmom!
> 
> So I admit I'm not a VLW owner, but I'm longing to be!  We bought AKV in May because 1) we really like it there & 2) for the extended contract.  But, we stayed at WL in March & I just feel in love with it.     It's the perfect combination of my 2 favorite vacation spots - Disney & Colorado.  No Rocky Mountains, but plenty of hidden mickeys.
> 
> So, I'm hoping to do a small add-on of 25 or 50 pts. soon.  The sooner the better as far as I'm concerned, but I'm trying to be smart about it.  I'm not sure if I'll add-on direct or continue to wait for a good resale contract.  Waiting is hard!     I understand that a small contract will only get us a short stay every 2-3 yrs. & I'm ok with that.  The one thing I'm questioning is UY.   We bought a Feb. UY for AKV because we'll probably vacation in the Spring.  However now that I'm thinking of VWL I'm thinking obviously Dec., but also Oct. & Nov. would be a good time for the kids since they usually have  a few stretches of 3-4 days off in that period.  I'd rather not pull them out of school.   So should I stick with my Feb. UY to make things easier or go for a Oct. or Dec. UY for the add-on?  Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> I hope no one will mind if I adopt the VWL groupie for my siggie since I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I can call myself an owner!



Welcome Horselover!!! (Love the name!)  Glad you grabbed a siggie!  You don't need to be an owner to be a groupie!  Just a lodge lover!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Hey, hey Horselover!!!  You're gonna love it here!  The folks are so nice and we all share a love of VWL!!  I sure am glad we aren't competing for the same UY on that small contract!!  We are on the same page with that one!


----------



## DiznyDi

*horselover!*

 *Happy to have you here with us!*


----------



## Muushka

JT!  50 days!!  I am green 

horselover, you are way ahead of the curve!  That Moose looks fabulous on you!!  

Our saying is that you can't have too many Groupies and the more the merrier and feed a cold and....nevermind....

Let us know when you get that contract.  Then the bananas will really be dancing!! 

Yippee DLI!  A vacation to look forward to!!!


----------



## DaveH

horselover- welcome. We have Dec UY, the OCT, NOV and Dec trips can get tricky with a Dec UY. If you have to cancel late you could loose your points due to banking window. No matter what UY you have certain times of year can be tricky. Just pay close attention of your trips that are in the timeframe of not being able to bank them.

44 days to WDW and 50 days to VWL!!!! I am counting. LOL


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

WooHoo DLI!!!!!  It's so much better to be counting the weeks rather than the years!   

Welcome to the Groupies horselover!  

We're almost at the 2 month mark 'til we're checking into OKW/BCV for our Xmas trip.  I have to admit that the announcement of the European DCL trips has peaked my interest.  Never done a cruise before but I always thought an Atlantic crossing sounded like a classic trip to do.  But I also wonder if that would be a crazy trip to do without having done a shorter one first to see if we liked it?  I'm sure it wouldn't be the first or last crazy thing though!  

And since Muushka has told us that the food is so horrible, what if we starved during those 14 days?       JK Muushka!  Welcome back and glad to hear you had a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies Horselover!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome back Muushka !  Loved your report and photos !!!  

eliza...thanks for the hysterical video from the Ellen Show.....that chair is insane !!!

WELCOME Disneydvcdad (enjoy your first stay at VWL !) and to horselover (you don't have to own at VWL to love this thread---I don't either and enjoy all the talk and pics from WL/VWL) !

Dodie...enjoyed your pics......I was just in wdw in August but it already feels like it's been too long and I need to go back !  Even if it is only through photos for now.  

I'm way behind in VWL thread.....been working extra hours so I could have 4 days off in a row to be home when my dd comes to visit from college !  She lands in Philly at 11 pm tonight from Orlando.  Haven't seen her in 2 months and I'm so excited !


----------



## Dodie

*horselover*!!!! Welcome to the VWL Groupies! We LOVE new VWL lovers and are (humbly) one of the most friendly groups here on the DIS! Pull up a chair (a rustic wooden chair preferably) and join us!


----------



## craiggers

WELCOME!!!!  I am new myself.


----------



## craiggers

BTW...is anyone else ready for the weekend!  I am worthless at work today and staring HARD at my mini-WL Totem Pole sitting on my desk.  

I need to be sitting at the Trout Pass and let the fine folks like Stu set me up with a cold one!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

craiggers said:


> BTW...is anyone else ready for the weekend!  I am worthless at work today and staring HARD at my mini-WL Totem Pole sitting on my desk.
> 
> I need to be sitting at the Trout Pass and let the fine folks like Stu set me up with a cold one!!!!!



I'm there with you.  I am dreaming of the Carolwood Pacific room and that very large totem pole outside of the Mercantile!


----------



## Muushka

> And since Muushka has told us that the food is so horrible, what if we starved during those 14 days?  JK Muushka! Welcome back and glad to hear you had a great trip!



K4, you are baaaaaaaad 

Maria!  Good to see you.  I hope your visit with your daughter is a wonderful one  .





craiggers said:


> BTW...is anyone else ready for the weekend!  I am worthless at work today and staring HARD at my mini-WL Totem Pole sitting on my desk.
> 
> I need to be sitting at the Trout Pass and let the fine folks like Stu set me up with a cold one!!!!!



I know my husband is really ready for this weekend.  Bad week back at work, but races (NASCAR), night races!! tonight and tomorrow night are something we both enjoy.  But a cold one at the trout Pass would be even better!!!!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Granny!!!  I'm so happy to say ADD ME TO THE LIST!!!!!!!!  WooHoo!  Bring on the dancing bananas!!
> My husband gave me an early birthday present today!  We won't be at the lodge but here is the info.  January 28 thru Feb 3 at BWV & BCV.  (DH & DD like the Epcot resorts due to the location)




You are SO "on the list" now!!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  I did put in that call to my guide today to check out how long the wait list would be for Feb. UY.  He hasn't gotten back to me yet, but I suspect it might be a long wait.  Also got myself on the "call" list with the broker I used at TTS to buy our AKV contract, just in case anything comes up on resale.  I know those small contracts go fast, sometimes before they even hit the website. I really want those points!   

Big congrats to you Disney loving Iowan on your upcoming trip!      Even though you won't be at the Lodge any trip to Disney is a good trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm way behind in VWL thread.....been working extra hours so I could have 4 days off in a row to be home when my dd comes to visit from college !  She lands in Philly at 11 pm tonight from Orlando.  Haven't seen her in 2 months and I'm so excited !



Have a great visit with your DD!!!



Granny said:


> You are SO "on the list" now!!



WooHoo! Thanks Granny!  Now the real work begins.  And oh what fun it is!!


----------



## mickeymorse

horselover said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  I did put in that call to my guide today to check out how long the wait list would be for Feb. UY.  He hasn't gotten back to me yet, but I suspect it might be a long wait.  Also got myself on the "call" list with the broker I used at TTS to buy our AKV contract, just in case anything comes up on resale.  I know those small contracts go fast, sometimes before they even hit the website. I really want those points!



A Big Groupie* Welcome* Horselover. Good luck getting those pts.

Enjoy your weekend with DD Maria. Happens to fall on our big turkey day weekend. Time to enjoy what we have with family. Even the pain in the U no wheres                                                                                            I am thankful for having a bunch of groupie pals who understand. 

Happy Thanksgiving from your northern neighbour We might even have some leftovers if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> A Big Groupie* Welcome* Horselover. Good luck getting those pts.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend with DD Maria. Happens to fall on our big turkey day weekend. Time to enjoy what we have with family. Even the pain in the U no wheres                                                                                            I am thankful for having a bunch of groupie pals who understand.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from your northern neighbour We might even have some leftovers if anyone wants to stop by.



Did someone mention turkey????  Happy Thanksgiving MM!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> A Big Groupie* Welcome* Horselover. Good luck getting those pts.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend with DD Maria. Happens to fall on our big turkey day weekend. Time to enjoy what we have with family. Even the pain in the U no wheres                                                                                            I am thankful for having a bunch of groupie pals who understand.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving from your northern neighbour We might even have some leftovers if anyone wants to stop by.



Happy Thanksgiving MM!!!  Love turkey leftovers!  Any cranberry sauce?


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Did someone mention turkey????  Happy Thanksgiving MM!!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving MM!!!  Love turkey leftovers!  Any cranberry sauce?



Thanks Muushka and DLI. I will make sure they don't eat all the cranberry sauce. Oh, did I neglect to tell you that for dessert we have Pumpkin, Apple, Blueberry and Lemon Merengue pies. A slice of each for me please


----------



## DaveH

Happy Thanksgiving MM.


----------



## Laxmom

Sounds Yummy!  Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks Muushka and DLI. I will make sure they don't eat all the cranberry sauce. Oh, did I neglect to tell you that for dessert we have Pumpkin, Apple, Blueberry and Lemon Merengue pies. A slice of each for me please



Oh my I am going all Homer Simpson!  Mmmmm pie!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to the groupies Horselover!  Glad you found us!

Maria..hope you have a great time with DD!

I cannot believe our trip is sooo far out!  I couldn't make it without my groupies!  Will watching for all of the new upcoming trip reports and wishing I was there too...

Oh!!  and Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian pals!!


----------



## Christine & family

This thread is long and I'll admit I haven't had a chance to read every page so I hope this hasn't been asked...  I was wondering if anyone has stayed at VWL since they started refurbing the rooms.  Wondering about whether new sleeper sofas were put in.  Just a little over a month to go before we will be there for our 10 day Thanksgiving trip!!


----------



## Muushka

Christine & family said:


> This thread is long and I'll admit I haven't had a chance to read every page so I hope this hasn't been asked...  I was wondering if anyone has stayed at VWL since they started refurbing the rooms.  Wondering about whether new sleeper sofas were put in.  Just a little over a month to go before we will be there for our 10 day Thanksgiving trip!!



Sorry Christine.  You have to read every single post and then there will be a quiz and then the questions will be answered.......  Just kidding .  

Sorry I can't answer your question, we have not stayed there since last Dec, but I do have a comment about the sofa, 

Granny, this one is for you


----------



## Dodie

Christine & family said:


> This thread is long and I'll admit I haven't had a chance to read every page so I hope this hasn't been asked...  I was wondering if anyone has stayed at VWL since they started refurbing the rooms.  Wondering about whether new sleeper sofas were put in.  Just a little over a month to go before we will be there for our 10 day Thanksgiving trip!!



We were there in mid-September. Stayed in a 1 BR on the 5th floor. It had the new sleeper sofa, new carpet, new bedspread, and a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Happy Sunday Groupies*. 

Just trying to catch up here as I've been busy trying to do all the "get ready for vacation" things.  
Woohoo, three more days and we're off to my favorite place!

*horselover* and*Christine & fam*, welcome to the friendliest thread on the DIS! 

*DLI*, that is one good husband you have!  What fun you'll have planning and anticipating.

*Maria*, bet it was so good to have your daughter home.  Mine's been in Japan for three months now, two more  before she's home for Christmas.  Off topic, but she and her boyfriend of * 5 years *broke up on Skype a few weeks ago.   Poor thing!

*MickeyMorse*, have you eaten all that pie yet?  Yum, yum!

*Muushka* where do you find these pics?  Too funny!

Well I'm off to Target to pick up more stuff for my trip.  Even though I really don't need anything, I always have a compulsive need to go see if I'm forgetting anything.   I also keep checking the extended Orlando weather forecast.  Anyone else do this before WDW?

Deb


----------



## blossomz

I have my crazy obsessive things prior to WDW as well..trip to Target and checking the weather are 2 of my all time best!!


----------



## Dodie

My visits to Target are obsessive in and of themselves, regardless of an impending vacation.  I swear, I go in there with a list of 2 or 3 things I need and NEVER get out of there without spending at least $100.


----------



## horselover

Dodie said:


> My visits to Target are obsessive in and of themselves, regardless of an impending vacation.  I swear, I go in there with a list of 2 or 3 things I need and NEVER get out of there without spending at least $100.



Oh I am so glad to hear that I'm not the only one that does that!    I went to Target on Friday with the boys just to get Halloween costumes & spent $75 & it wasn't just on the costumes.   I don't know what it is about that store.  It just makes me want to buy things.  I think it's the bright lighting.  DH was just saying we should think about buying some Target stock now that it's price is way down.  They may take a hit for a little while but I think they'll be able to weather it.  Everyone loves Target.  I don't think I know anyone that doesn't shop there.  Besides for all the $$$ I spend there they should be paying me!   

Still waiting for my guide to call me back about adding on.      Maybe he had the long weekend off.  I'll start harrassing (I mean calling  ) him again tomorrow.  I'm not good at waiting.   

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  The weather here has been glorious.


----------



## Laxmom

Gorgeous here in Ohio too!  Bummer that I should be doing homework instead of lurking on the DIS!!   I guess I could go sit outside.


----------



## blossomz

Yep..it is gorgious in PA too...Hmmm...maybe I should take a trip to Target!!


----------



## Happydinks

50 years Too! said:


> Well I'm off to Target to pick up more stuff for my trip.  Even though I really don't need anything, I always have a compulsive need to go see if I'm forgetting anything.   I also keep checking the extended Orlando weather forecast.  Anyone else do this before WDW?
> Deb



136 hours before we board our plane - but who's counting! 
The luggage is down, packing list in hand (thanks Muushka!) - and so we begin the "get ready" process.  THEN we'll see what's missing and make the famous last dash for missing items before Saturday. 
Long range forecast - beautiful weather with lots of  in it (and not a tropical storm to be had in the Atlantic! )  We're right there with you Deb!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

HD!!  Your cruise is almost here!!!  Wow.  Tips, a couple come to mind.  
At Cove Cafe (the adult coffee place that is a great place to chill, figuratively and literally) has some great coffee.  I am not a coffee snob, pretty much if it is free and tastes somewhat like coffee, I'll drink it.   But this last cruise, oh no, here I go complaining again.....the coffee tasted like brown liquid warm stuff.  So I would get my treat of a great cup of coffee from Cove.  About 3 cups into the addiction, the barrister hands me a Cove coffee card.  For 5 cups purchased, you get a free one.  Ask for one of these reward card thingies when (or if) you get your first cup.  And the treats in the case....free and tasty.

Next tip...want something cold, creamy and delicious and free??????  First, bring along a refillable mug (the WL ones work best  ). Then at breakfast ask for some OJ and pour some (? 5 oz) in your WL mug. Then go to Goofy's place and get some vanilla ice cream.  Then go to the soda station and top the mess off with diet Sprite (can use reg but I feel less guilty using the diet!), stir and sip with a straw.  Man that was good.

If you are not a picky wine drinker like me (can you believe that????), buy the box or cube, and remove it from the cardboard and pack it in the bladder in your suitcase.  Travels great and is handy dandy in the cabin.

If it is hot at CC (it was pretty hot for our first stop) get back on the ship and enjoy the solitude and the adult pool and jacuzzis.

If the evening meals are difficult to attend (due to ports or hunger) they have great casual dining at Topsider's.  It is not a buffet, but a nice sit down meal with lots of great (well, as great as cruise food can be ) food.

If John Charles is on the ship, catch every show.  The guy is great.

You know those little LED tea light candles?  They are great for the cabin.  It is pitch dark in there, and they add just a tad bit of light, and romantic! We also bring a night light for the bathroom.

Well, that is all I can think of.  Oh, and HAVE A GREAT CRUISE!!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Dinks and Deb...I'm so jealous!!  Have a fantastic time..we'll be waiting to hear all about it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Granny we made a change to our ressies.  We will be staying at BWV the whole trip now.

Muushka I love that picture!!!  I thought of you the one day when I saw one on there with a cat sitting in someones luggage!


----------



## cheer4bison

Howdy Groupies!

Hope you all had a great weekend.  There is so much excitement lately on our happy little thread...lots of folks packing for trips, posting trip reports, welcoming new groupies!  Love it!  

I just heard a podcast that may be of interest to some of you.  The DIS Unplugged podcast for September 3rd includes a review of our beloved lodge and it concludes with a very special discussion of our hero, Ranger Stan.  You can download this to your iPod, or just listen to it on your computer.    Was nice to hear someone new to the lodge describe it.  

Here's a question for those of you who have been refurbishing parts of your primary residence to look like our collective home down south.  Has anyone found a place that sells cool lodge-like beds or floor lamps?  I seem to remember that Muushka and Maria had mentioned stores that had these kinds of rustic goodies awhile back.  Any advice?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the tip Jill,
I'll make sure to listen.

Happy Monday All,
Here's a little giggle to start the work week.




The old guy got free Philly playoff tickets to his companies sky box last week, complete with an open bar.  I'm the one on the floor.  My apologise to my NH buddies.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> The old guy got free Philly playoff tickets to his companies sky box last week, complete with an open bar.  I'm the one on the floor.  My apologise to my NH buddies.



LOVE the pic - starting Monday with a smile!  Thanks Eliza! (Gotta love those private boxes - free food, drinks and private bathrooms - the best! )

Muushka - thanks SO much for the tips - I've printed them off and put them with our cruise docs to refer back to.  

Just checked the long range forecast - and threw in an extra pair of jeans - looks like our MNSSHP could be a little chilly - with lows in the 50's (although it looks like it's going to be in the low 40's upper 30's in VA). I can hardly wait! 

Have a good week!  Safe trip Deb!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			Maria, bet it was so good to have your daughter home. Mine's been in Japan for three months now, two more before she's home for Christmas. Off topic, but she and her boyfriend of 5 years broke up on Skype a few weeks ago. Poor thing!
		
Click to expand...

Aside from the fact that she has a bit of a virus/bug, it's been wonderful, thanks Deb !!!  Even the weather here in PA is nicer than it was late Sept/early Oct when we got hit with chilly temps and rain.  It's been mid 70's and sunny this weekend.  So sorry about the breakup for you dd ....hoping she is able to get through this very difficult time.  Here's hoping Christmas comes soon for you both ! 





			Has anyone found a place that sells cool lodge-like beds or floor lamps? I seem to remember that Muushka and Maria had mentioned stores that had these kinds of rustic goodies awhile back. Any advice?

Thanks,
Jill
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jill....
Yes...I was one who mentioned some that I had come across.  There is a store here in PA that used to be called Rooms Today.  They have renamed themselves but the furniture is still mostly the same.  Here is what I have seen in the store :


http://www.asfurniture.com/webapp/w...4294966704 0 4294967157&categoryId=4294967210



http://www.asfurniture.com/webapp/w...4294966704 0 4294967157&categoryId=4294967210


http://www.asfurniture.com/webapp/w...ll&Ntx=mode+matchall&Ntt=camp+granada&x=9&y=6


Not cheap...but really cool Lodge-type furniture and accessories :
http://www.thecabinshop.com/


Another good site...but a little pricey as well :  http://www.thewoollysheep.com/


And another :  http://www.widerview.com/moose6.html

Have fun shopping !!!!  *


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the tip Jill,
> I'll make sure to listen.
> 
> Happy Monday All,
> Here's a little giggle to start the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old guy got free Philly playoff tickets to his companies sky box last week, complete with an open bar.  I'm the one on the floor.  My apologise to my NH buddies.



 

I think the one on the floor just heard that Tom Brady is out for the season & Matt Cassel is taking over!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I just heard a podcast that may be of interest to some of you. The DIS Unplugged podcast for September 3rd includes a review of our beloved lodge and it concludes with a very special discussion of our hero, Ranger Stan.



*Thanks for the head's up Jill  


And eliza.........waaayy too funny pic !!!!*


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, this one is for you



My goodness, Muushka....now you're advocating the use of "attack kitties"??  

I had a response photo but didn't want the ASPCA or PETA group raiding our little thread here.  

Eliza...thanks for the smile, as always!  

And best wishes for a great upcoming trip to Deb, Di, Mike, MG, and Dinks!


----------



## mickeymorse

horselover said:


> I think the one on the floor just heard that Tom Brady is out for the season & Matt Cassel is taking over!



Either that or was watching his Lions almost win a game yet find another way to lose.


----------



## mickeymorse

Good morning Groupies. Just wanted to let you know that there are still a couple of slices of pie left over. If I eat one more, I will explode for sure.  What an absolutely gorgeous weekend we had here. Must of been some moose dust helping out.

Great pics Eliza and Muushka. The couch isn't that easy to get rid of Muushka. 

I have a junior groupie in the making here. My 6 yr old has a moose house coat and hat. I will have to get a picture if he doesn't mind modelling it for me. 

For those of us not counting....... 101:15:13 to go


----------



## Muushka

> The couch isn't that easy to get rid of Muushka



Darn.  I was going to bring Loretta with me next time   .
I hope your son lets his picture be taken.  I want to see that outfit!



> My goodness, Muushka....now you're advocating the use of "attack kitties"??



You betcha Granny.  I was wondering when you would see my great idea to rid the world of ugly couches! 



> I seem to remember that Muushka and Maria had mentioned stores that had these kinds of rustic goodies awhile back. Any advice?



Jill, I got my lamp at Penny's, quite the bargain I might add.  And thank you for the Ranger Stan alert!

HD, you are doing the MNSSHP??  Oh my, such fun memories.  My sister was talking with me about the fun we had that night, fighting over the candy, 3 adults (well 2, I was the photographer holding our for Almond Joys!).  That was her (and my cousin's) first time.  Like kids again.  I can't wait to hear about your trip!!!!  Calm seas...blue skies.....great food......relaxation....fun! 

Eliza, have a great time at the game!  Take pictures!!  Better yet, videos!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

I managed the get the Ham to pose so here goes...


----------



## loribell

Very cute kid!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww, he is so cute!  Good job MM  .


----------



## mickeymorse

loribell said:


> Very cute kid!



Thanks Lori and Muushka. Don't let the *cute* fool you though. He can be a stinker


----------



## cheer4bison

Very cute junior groupie, MM!  Thanks for sharing.

Maria, you rock!   Thanks for sharing all the cool websites.  I bet I'll find just what I'm looking for...


----------



## spiceycat

boy - this has become long...

definitely need to look at it more often.

any pictures of the rehab rooms at VWL?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the tip Jill,
> I'll make sure to listen.
> 
> Happy Monday All,
> Here's a little giggle to start the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old guy got free Philly playoff tickets to his companies sky box last week, complete with an open bar.  I'm the one on the floor.  My apologise to my NH buddies.



Oh as a Phillies fan I am soooo jealous!!

MM nice to see you are being a good influence on the younger crowd.  We need to bring them up right and make good groupies out of them!


----------



## Muushka

DLI, I thought about you and your Corgi last night. I watched The Queen (again, great movie).  They are so cute!


----------



## Dodie

spiceycat said:


> boy - this has become long...
> 
> definitely need to look at it more often.
> 
> any pictures of the rehab rooms at VWL?



We stayed in a rehabbed room in September (5th floor).  No real changes other than the new style sofa bed. Same carpet - but new.  Same bedspread - but new.  A new upholstered chair.  A fresh coat of paint.  No new TVs or anything like that.



Muushka said:


> DLI, I thought about you and your Corgi last night. I watched The Queen (again, great movie).  They are so cute!



I *need *a Corgi so badly. DH and I have decided that we will never have more than 2 dogs at a time again though. 3 are just too much for 2 people.  My next dog will be a Pembroke though.  Sometimes I can't help myself - I look at the Corgi rescues.  There's one now that -so- needs me to adopt her.  They think she's a Pembroke/Cardigan mix.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11920511


----------



## Muushka

Oh great DODIE!!!  My husband is so not going to love you.  Now I am looking at Corgi rescues!  

Bad combination:  Corgi (which I love) + rescue (which I 100% endorse)=trouble!


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> Bad combination:  Corgi (which I love) + rescue (which I 100% endorse)=trouble!



No. You got the equation wrong.

Corgi + rescue =  

Maybe YOU can adopt Caprice (the little Corgi girl in my link from above).

I am a little sad that "Mr. Muushka" won't like me though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just had to add that Cardigan Corgi's can be pretty cute too!  And never any trouble!!!    This is my angel when he was a baby. 






Right now I'm wrangling with MS about my VWL points.  There was some mix up with Dev. Pts. and they "put back" my VWL points as AKL.  It was about 45 minutes on the phone yesterday and I got them back as VWL.  But now they are in as banked '07....gotta try and get the points they used on my May '09 reservation to those instead of the '08 points they used.  I hope this works out.


----------



## Muushka

I hope the points get straightened out K4, but in the mean time, that is one cute puppy!

I checked out your girl DODIE.  Soooooo cute.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I hope the points get straightened out K4, but in the mean time, that is one cute puppy!
> 
> I checked out your girl DODIE.  Soooooo cute.



Thanks Muushka!  That cute puppy is still pretty cute and had his 4th birthday on Friday.  That meant Pupcakes  for both the boys.  It's two birthdays a year but they both know that the word birthday means a very special treat and start licking their lips.  Scary how smart the Corgi's can be! 


Dodie!  That's a darling Corgi girl!!!  We need another Corgi in the Groupies and I think she'd fit in perfectly!   


I believe the points are all straightened out.  MS was very helpful - it just took a bit of time to convince them that there was no way I could have more AKV points than I own!    Once we figured out when it happened they straighted it out.  In looking at my statement online it meant that they had to rebook my Dec OKW stay - so glad it didn't get lost!!!!  Then today they were able to reallocate and use the misplaced banked points for my May VWL stay.  I _think_ that it's all good now.    Whew!


----------



## Muushka

Yay!  All straightened out.  Glad that OKW was in tact!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> DLI, I thought about you and your Corgi last night. I watched The Queen (again, great movie).  They are so cute!


I have never seen that movie but I should watch it just to see the corgis!



Dodie said:


> I *need *a Corgi so badly. DH and I have decided that we will never have more than 2 dogs at a time again though. 3 are just too much for 2 people.  My next dog will be a Pembroke though.  Sometimes I can't help myself - I look at the Corgi rescues.  There's one now that -so- needs me to adopt her.  They think she's a Pembroke/Cardigan mix.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11920511


Aww she is adorable.  Someday I would like to get another one.  Just can't right now.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just had to add that Cardigan Corgi's can be pretty cute too!  And never any trouble!!!    This is my angel when he was a baby.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Muushka!  That cute puppy is still pretty cute and had his 4th birthday on Friday.  That meant Pupcakes  for both the boys.  It's two birthdays a year but they both know that the word birthday means a very special treat and start licking their lips.  Scary how smart the Corgi's can be!
> 
> 
> Dodie!  That's a darling Corgi girl!!!  We need another Corgi in the Groupies and I think she'd fit in perfectly!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes they are smart!  And cardigans are adorable too.  We need to see a picture of your other one Kathy!  The more corgis the better!


----------



## Muushka

Start a Corgi thread on the CB!!!  I'll post!!  Don't know what I'll say, but I'll post!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes they are smart!  And cardigans are adorable too.  We need to see a picture of your other one Kathy!  The more corgis the better!



OK - one last Corgi picture...... 

Hi to the Groupies from Tucker!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill

Thanks for the heads up about the podcast.  I listened to all of it about the Lodge.  The reviewer seemed a bit downbeat about it until she mentioned Stan, then turned it around and gave it a 9 out of 10!  Stan comes through!!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Jill
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about the podcast.  I listened to all of it about the Lodge.  The reviewer seemed a bit downbeat about it until she mentioned Stan, then turned it around and gave it a 9 out of 10!  Stan comes through!!



I listened to it too.  Boy did it take a long time to actually get to the review!  It was a little strange.  I couldn't figure out if she liked it or not right up until the end when she gave it a 9.  She kept mentioning how much she likes CBR.  I don't disagree with her comments about Roaring Fork.  It's too small for the size of the resort.  I totally agreed with all the lovely things she had to say about Ranger Stan!


----------



## eliza61

I thought it was a bit weird also.  I'm biased, I tend to get excited when talking about WL.  Initially she didn't like the layout (bathroom is immediately upon entering the room), didn't like to color scheme (too dark), didn't like the furnishings (bedspread sucked) and then she gave it a 9.  Weird


----------



## Dodie

*Granny:*

I have a change to our May reservation on "the list."

May 9 is VWL 
May 10-14 we'll be on DCL
For May 14 and 15 we got a BWV Boardwalk view room!  I'm pretty excited. Of course, I tried for AKL CL, but that wasn't available. Duh. 

Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Dodie...I've made the changes.  

Kat...way to stick to your guns and get your point situation straightened out! 

It does make me wonder how many mistakes are made with points that members never catch because they don't "live their DVC" the way we do.


----------



## DaveH

Granny said:


> It does make me wonder how many mistakes are made with points that members never catch because they don't "live their DVC" the way we do.



This almost happen to us on our first DVC trip. We found the DIS right before it. I was told to check after changes we made, and sure enough we would lost some points. This was in 2001. DVCReg helped us out allot. It seems MS is making more of these kind of mistakes now. I have learn to check what is done when changing ressies. Make sure you do when you get near or can no longer bank those points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I learned a very good lesson with the point mix-up but at least I had an idea that it does happen thanks to the DIS boards.  Initially I figured I was fine b/c the total points they were telling me was what I expected.  But now I know with the two contracts I need to double check on the balances at each resort.....and also about how many of the remaining points are bankable and unbankable.  

It also prompted me to locate the online detailed transaction information.  That shows some very interesting things that MS does and is how I saw that they actually cancelled and rebooked my Dec. OKW ressie to fix the points.  Having read a couple of reports of reservations being lost I was already nervous calling to correct the mistake.  I'm glad I didn't know until after everything was fixed about what they actually had to do!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> OK - one last Corgi picture......
> 
> Hi to the Groupies from Tucker!



OH he is beautiful!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Just wanted to comment on everyone's babies, both fur and human!
Nice group of "kids" you all have.  Especially you *Mickeymorse*.
 Your future WLV groupie is going to be a little ladykiller!

This is probably the last time I'll be on until next week.  Took the day off to finish packing (or compulsively recheck what I packed), clean the house, get a 
manicure and try to sleep a few hours before we are off tomorrow.
Have a good week groupies.

*Deb*


----------



## Muushka

Have a wonderful time packing for our beloved Wilderness Lodge    .


----------



## horselover

50 years Too! said:


> Just wanted to comment on everyone's babies, both fur and human!
> Nice group of "kids" you all have.  Especially you *Mickeymorse*.
> Your future WLV groupie is going to be a little ladykiller!
> 
> This is probably the last time I'll be on until next week.  Took the day off to finish packing (or compulsively recheck what I packed), clean the house, get a
> manicure and try to sleep a few hours before we are off tomorrow.
> Have a good week groupies.
> 
> *Deb*



Have a great trip 50 years Too!     

So, I spoke to my guide today.  They have inventory available for my UY!       Of course now that means I actually have to make a decision.  I really was expecting him to tell me there was a waitlist.  I could get the pts. now & have all the '08 pts. available so I'd get the 11 mo. priority for our Dec. '09 trip or I could wait it out & hope that a resale comes on the market.  I really want those pts., but I want to be smart about it too.  I'd be paying more per pt. buying direct now & I'd have to pay MFs for Oct.-Jan., but I'd have the pts. now.  I could wait it out for a contract on resale for my UY.  I would most likely pay less/pt., but it would probably only be a difference overall of $300 or so less going resale.  That is based on guessing at the price/pt. & basing the closing costs on what we paid on our last resale.  Looking at the ROFR database seems like 50 pt. contracts are going for somewhere in the $85-88 range.  I'm giving myself a headache going back & forth on it.   

Anyone want to throw their 2 cents in?  All advice & opinions appreciated!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> .......but it would probably only be a difference overall of $300 or so less going resale......
> 
> Anyone want to throw their 2 cents in?  All advice & opinions appreciated!



There is a trade-off between saving money and having full knowledge of when you will get points and how much they're going to cost.  For that difference, I'd tend to probably go direct.  Even if you go resale, there's no guarantee you'll find contracts without stripped points, distressed points, etc.  Just my two cents, but I'd probably bite the bullet and buy from Disney.  Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

Yup, I'm with Granny on this.  A bird in the hand thing.

Plus, you would be in a great place next December!


----------



## Dodie

We purchased VWL directly from Disney in April of this year.  We paid more than we would have for a resale, but that "more" seemed worth it to us personally because we got the use year we wanted, we got the previous year's points, the transaction was very quick (we were able to book a trip as soon as our deposit went through - we didn't have to wait for closing), we didn't have to wait for ROFR, etc.

I think whether the "more" is worth it to you is up to you.


----------



## mickeymorse

50 years Too! said:


> Just wanted to comment on everyone's babies, both fur and human!
> Nice group of "kids" you all have.  Especially you *Mickeymorse*.
> Your future WLV groupie is going to be a little ladykiller!
> 
> This is probably the last time I'll be on until next week.  Took the day off to finish packing (or compulsively recheck what I packed), clean the house, get a
> manicure and try to sleep a few hours before we are off tomorrow.
> Have a good week groupies.
> 
> *Deb*



Thanks Deb. I would like to say he is a chip off the old block.  
Enjoy your trip and you know what we all want when you return.


----------



## Laxmom

Have a great trip!!  Anxious to hear all about it!!

Love the furbabys too!!  Don't exclude the Sheltie owners from your thread on the CB!!!  I would post!

I say go direct!  The small resale contracts lately have actually gone for at least the same as Disney direct and in one case, if they got asking, more than direct.

We've decided to go direct.  Now I just have to decide to pull the trigger or not.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

50 years Too! said:


> Just wanted to comment on everyone's babies, both fur and human!
> Nice group of "kids" you all have.  Especially you *Mickeymorse*.
> Your future WLV groupie is going to be a little ladykiller!
> 
> This is probably the last time I'll be on until next week.  Took the day off to finish packing (or compulsively recheck what I packed), clean the house, get a
> manicure and try to sleep a few hours before we are off tomorrow.
> Have a good week groupies.
> 
> *Deb*



Deb have a great trip!!!  We will be expecting a full report!



Laxmom said:


> Have a great trip!!  Anxious to hear all about it!!
> 
> Love the furbabys too!!  Don't exclude the Sheltie owners from your thread on the CB!!!  I would post!



Looks like we will have to start a furbaby thread!


----------



## bzzelady

Hello groupies!! Long time since I have been on this thread but not any less loyal to our beloved lodge!

I ran into Muushka over on the cruise line forum during the 2010 booking madness today and she gently reminded me that I needed to come over here and share about my recent trip so that all of you that have not been to the lodge recently could live vicariously through me  

We are just back from our beloved home-spent October 5-9th in a 1 BDR to celebrate my birthday on October 6th.  I must confess that I did not leave the lodge area all day!  I watched the sunrise from the beach, took a leisurely swim in the quiet pool, took a nice long afternoon nap, and we went to Artist Point for supper-cedar planked salmon for me with the mushroom soup and the coffee two ways.  I spent time in the atrium in front of the fireplace with a good book during the evening when it was raining outside and had myself a nice long whirpool with my favorite bath bomb from Basin.

It was probably one of the best birthdays I have ever had


----------



## Muushka

> We are just back from our beloved home-spent October 5-9th in a 1 BDR to celebrate my birthday on October 6th. I must confess that I did not leave the lodge area all day! I watched the sunrise from the beach, took a leisurely swim in the quiet pool, took a nice long afternoon nap, and we went to Artist Point for supper-cedar planked salmon for me with the mushroom soup and the coffee two ways. I spent time in the atrium in front of the fireplace with a good book during the evening when it was raining outside and had myself a nice long whirpool with my favorite bath bomb from Basin.



Pure poetry.  I savored every delicious minute of that day. Thank you for sharing with us.

I read it to my husband and his mouth sort of opened, like the jaw dropping thing that happens in the lobby.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bzzelady said:


> Hello groupies!! Long time since I have been on this thread but not any less loyal to our beloved lodge!
> 
> I ran into Muushka over on the cruise line forum during the 2010 booking madness today and she gently reminded me that I needed to come over here and share about my recent trip so that all of you that have not been to the lodge recently could live vicariously through me
> 
> We are just back from our beloved home-spent October 5-9th in a 1 BDR to celebrate my birthday on October 6th.  I must confess that I did not leave the lodge area all day!  I watched the sunrise from the beach, took a leisurely swim in the quiet pool, took a nice long afternoon nap, and we went to Artist Point for supper-cedar planked salmon for me with the mushroom soup and the coffee two ways.  I spent time in the atrium in front of the fireplace with a good book during the evening when it was raining outside and had myself a nice long whirpool with my favorite bath bomb from Basin.
> 
> It was probably one of the best birthdays I have ever had



Bzzelady glad to hear what a nice time you had!  Sounds like a wonderful birthday.  Where are you from in Pa?  I grew up in the Reading area.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*



			Island Mouse October 5-18 BWV/ VWL
MKL-RI Oct 12-19 VWL/BWV
Deb (50 Years Too!) Oct 15-21 VWL
DisneyDi Oct 18-28 SSR
DVC Mike Oct 18-28 BWV/BCV
Maistre Gracey October 18th - 23rd VWL
Happydinks Oct 23-Nov 1 VWL (after a little DCLing!
		
Click to expand...


Hope all the above Groupies have a great time in the World !!!

Love all the pics of the puppies !    And Muushka, that kitten attacking the couch is hysterical.  I live with this on a daily basis !!!  I saved the pic !

Kat....glad u picked up on the mixed up point situation !!!  

Mickeymorse....your ds is a real cutie.  Do they make robes like that in adult sizes ???  Love it !  





			We are just back from our beloved home-spent October 5-9th in a 1 BDR to celebrate my birthday on October 6th. I must confess that I did not leave the lodge area all day! I watched the sunrise from the beach, took a leisurely swim in the quiet pool, took a nice long afternoon nap, and we went to Artist Point for supper-cedar planked salmon for me with the mushroom soup and the coffee two ways. I spent time in the atrium in front of the fireplace with a good book during the evening when it was raining outside and had myself a nice long whirpool with my favorite bath bomb from Basin.

It was probably one of the best birthdays I have ever had
		
Click to expand...

bzzelady !  Happy belated birthday !  Sounded like you spent it in the most awesome way !*


----------



## Muushka

Poor Maria, you have a cat like that????

After reading that trip report, I think I may hint at that type of celebration.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Poor Maria, you have a cat like that????



*<sigh> Alas...I do......I love my kitties....but it can be a love-hate relationship at times.  

   

I've tried every spray deterrent on the market. Currently using something called Sticky Paws (like clear masking tape). Seems to be working so far ?  *


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Have a great trip 50 years Too!
> 
> So, I spoke to my guide today.  They have inventory available for my UY!       Of course now that means I actually have to make a decision.  I really was expecting him to tell me there was a waitlist.  I could get the pts. now & have all the '08 pts. available so I'd get the 11 mo. priority for our Dec. '09 trip or I could wait it out & hope that a resale comes on the market.  I really want those pts., but I want to be smart about it too.  I'd be paying more per pt. buying direct now & I'd have to pay MFs for Oct.-Jan., but I'd have the pts. now.  I could wait it out for a contract on resale for my UY.  I would most likely pay less/pt., but it would probably only be a difference overall of $300 or so less going resale.  That is based on guessing at the price/pt. & basing the closing costs on what we paid on our last resale.  Looking at the ROFR database seems like 50 pt. contracts are going for somewhere in the $85-88 range.  I'm giving myself a headache going back & forth on it.
> 
> Anyone want to throw their 2 cents in?  All advice & opinions appreciated!



If I were in this situation, I would go for the pts direct.  I never could manage to get the ideal situation through resale to work for me.  We have 4 contracts, all direct.  There would always be some underlying reason I steered away from resale.  With direct, it was always straight forward.

Just my 2 cents, but direct was best case scenario for me.


----------



## horselover

bzzelady said:


> Hello groupies!! Long time since I have been on this thread but not any less loyal to our beloved lodge!
> 
> I ran into Muushka over on the cruise line forum during the 2010 booking madness today and she gently reminded me that I needed to come over here and share about my recent trip so that all of you that have not been to the lodge recently could live vicariously through me
> 
> We are just back from our beloved home-spent October 5-9th in a 1 BDR to celebrate my birthday on October 6th.  I must confess that I did not leave the lodge area all day!  I watched the sunrise from the beach, took a leisurely swim in the quiet pool, took a nice long afternoon nap, and we went to Artist Point for supper-cedar planked salmon for me with the mushroom soup and the coffee two ways.  I spent time in the atrium in front of the fireplace with a good book during the evening when it was raining outside and had myself a nice long whirpool with my favorite bath bomb from Basin.
> 
> It was probably one of the best birthdays I have ever had




Wow!  I couldn't think of a more perfect way to spend my birthday.  Glad you had such a great day.


----------



## Muushka

*Calling all NASCAR fans.....*  

If you live in NC, love NASCAR, have a heart for disabled kids, like to support charity and need some exercise..

Have I got a plan for us!!

Kyle Petty, as you probably already know, started the Victory Junction Gang Camp in honor of his late son, Adam.
From their website:


> The Victory Junction Gang Camp is a year round camp that strives to enrich the lives of children ages 7 to 15 with chronic medical conditions or serious medical illnesses. Exciting, fun and empowering experiences at the camp are life-changing and take place in a safe and medically sound environment.
> 
> The camp was founded in June of 2004 by Kyle and Pattie Petty, in honor of their son Adam. The camp is surrounded by beautiful hardwood forest in the Piedmont Triad of North Carolina on 72 acres donated by Richard and Lynda Petty. The camp operates solely on donations of generous corporations, organizations and individuals



As a fund raiser, they are going to have a marathon on Dec 7 at Randleman, NC.  Before you complain about running (as I would!) they are also having a 5 mile walk/run for people like us!  Here is the info http://www.runtovictory.com/details.html

We could have a Groupie meet, get some exercise, get to see the Victory Junction Gang Camp and contribute to a great event!  Anyone care to join us??  (Actually, I am assuming that the Mr Muushka will come with me!!)


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *Calling all NASCAR fans.....*
> 
> If you live in NC, love NASCAR, have a heart for disabled kids, like to support charity and need some exercise..
> 
> Have I got a plan for us!!
> 
> Kyle Petty, as you probably already know, started the Victory Junction Gang Camp in honor of his late son, Adam.
> From their website:
> 
> 
> As a fund raiser, they are going to have a marathon on Dec 7 at Randleman, NC.  Before you complain about running (as I would!) they are also having a 5 mile walk/run for people like us!  Here is the info http://www.runtovictory.com/details.html
> 
> We could have a Groupie meet, get some exercise, get to see the Victory Junction Gang Camp and contribute to a great event!  Anyone care to join us??  (Actually, I am assuming that the Mr Muushka will come with me!!)



Hey Buddy,
Sounds like fun.  I can't make it but if you walk I'll sponser.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We could have a Groupie meet, get some exercise, get to see the Victory Junction Gang Camp and contribute to a great event! Anyone care to join us?? (Actually, I am assuming that the Mr Muushka will come with me!!



*Wish I could make it...especially for such a wonderful cause.  A good friend of ours has melanoma and we just did a run/walk in DE in Sept to support that cause.  *


----------



## horselover

Here's one of my sweet baby girl Lily.  She's a Coton de Tulear.  She was a puppy in this pic, but doesn't look that much different now.  She's just a little bigger & her fur is longer.  Isn't she cute?!   







Muushka - I wish I lived closer but NC is a little far from MA.  It sounds like such a worthy cause.


----------



## Laxmom

I am at WL that day, Muushka, but I am interested in sponsoring if you can get me details.

Cutie patutie, Horselover!!  She looks so innocent!!


----------



## Muushka

Horselover, your puppy is so cute!  Awwwww. 

Eliza and Laxmom, you are so sweet with your offer.  I am paying to be in the walk (forgot to say that it cost $20 to participate), but didn't plan on getting sponsors, but you are very kind.  Groupies are the best!!!  I figured JT would be all over this, being a NC'er and all.  Maybe he will check in later.  And I am thinking we have some others in this area..... maybe not!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Here's one of my sweet baby girl Lily.  She's a Coton de Tulear.  She was a puppy in this pic, but doesn't look that much different now.  She's just a little bigger & her fur is longer.  Isn't she cute?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes she is!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> HD, you are doing the MNSSHP??  Oh my, such fun memories.  My sister was talking with me about the fun we had that night, fighting over the candy, 3 adults (well 2, I was the photographer holding our for Almond Joys!).  Calm seas...blue skies.....great food......relaxation....fun!



Good afternoon Groupies - and....





Even though we won't be here - we couldn't resist hanging our flag!

Yes Muushka - we are absolutely going to MNSSHP. Love love love that party.   We've been to it two times - and just have a ball family/kid/general people watching (oh, and enjoying no lines on the rides too!). 

It's almost here - and we're finally getting soooo excited!   This will probably be our last post until we get back - lots to do before Saturday wake up time of 4 am! 

BTW - loving the pics of Groupies four-legged "kids"!  So incredibly cute!  We'll probably be searching out the rescues when we get back for a companion for Gracie (aka Bubble Butt!)!

Hope you all have a good couple of weeks - and may the Great and Wonderful Mickey bring you nothing but treats on Halloween!

Leslie


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Here's one of my sweet baby girl Lily.  She's a Coton de Tulear.  She was a puppy in this pic, but doesn't look that much different now.  She's just a little bigger & her fur is longer.  Isn't she cute?!



Oh yes - definitely a cutie!!!!  

And how's your decision about your add on going?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> OH he is beautiful!



Thanks DLI!  Now I'm wondering if I should have two wiggling Corgi bottoms in my signature.   

I know it's been talked about before but leaving these fur babies are what makes it hard to head to WDW sometimes.    I still haven't lined up anything for our Dec. trip.  The boys "love" my nephew so I hope he'll be able to stay - but he's a busy young man.    I better get working on that 'cuz my babies gotta be happy!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yes - definitely a cutie!!!!
> 
> And how's your decision about your add on going?



I've made up my mind to buy direct - two 25 pt. contracts.  Now all I need is for my guide to make it official.  He's been out of the office & said he'd get back to me today, but haven't heard from him yet.  I had no idea how hard it would be to get DVC to take my money!


----------



## jimmytammy

I would have loved to participated in The Victory Junction Gang Marathon, but we are gonna be at our beloved Lodge then.  Tammy was dissapointed as she loves marathons.

It is a great camp! Richard and Kyle have done so much for the community.   They are still genuine to their roots.

 A few yrs ago, Tammy and I were leaders of our church RA/GAs program.  We came up with the idea of challenging the kids over the summer to raise $$ to send to the camp, and we would have a big party to celebrate.  There were only about 12 kids who came on a regular basis, but they raised over $300 that summer picking up odd jobs and such.  It was a blast and the kids knew they had done a worthy thing.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> I've made up my mind to buy direct - two 25 pt. contracts.  Now all I need is for my guide to make it official.  He's been out of the office & said he'd get back to me today, but haven't heard from him yet.  I had no idea how hard it would be to get DVC to take my money!


Congrats on your decision!!


----------



## Muushka

Hey JT. I figured you would know about this place.  I talked my husband into the walk.  And they have volunteer opportunities on the weekends, so I think we are going to do one of those soon.  It is a wonderful place.  With Paul Newman passing away (so sad, I loved that man) I got to thinking about the camps.  Anywhoo, I'll keep everyone posted about whether we finished the race or not!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> *Calling all NASCAR fans.....*
> 
> If you live in NC, love NASCAR, have a heart for disabled kids, like to support charity and need some exercise..
> 
> Have I got a plan for us!!
> 
> Kyle Petty, as you probably already know, started the Victory Junction Gang Camp in honor of his late son, Adam.
> From their website:
> 
> 
> As a fund raiser, they are going to have a marathon on Dec 7 at Randleman, NC.  Before you complain about running (as I would!) they are also having a 5 mile walk/run for people like us!  Here is the info http://www.runtovictory.com/details.html
> 
> We could have a Groupie meet, get some exercise, get to see the Victory Junction Gang Camp and contribute to a great event!  Anyone care to join us??  (Actually, I am assuming that the Mr Muushka will come with me!!)


What a great thing!  Wish I could fly down and do it with you!



Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Groupies - and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though we won't be here - we couldn't resist hanging our flag!
> 
> Yes Muushka - we are absolutely going to MNSSHP. Love love love that party.   We've been to it two times - and just have a ball family/kid/general people watching (oh, and enjoying no lines on the rides too!).
> 
> It's almost here - and we're finally getting soooo excited!   This will probably be our last post until we get back - lots to do before Saturday wake up time of 4 am!
> 
> BTW - loving the pics of Groupies four-legged "kids"!  So incredibly cute!  We'll probably be searching out the rescues when we get back for a companion for Gracie (aka Bubble Butt!)!
> 
> Hope you all have a good couple of weeks - and may the Great and Wonderful Mickey bring you nothing but treats on Halloween!
> 
> Leslie


Leslie I hope you have an awesome trip!!!  You sure deserve it!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks DLI!  Now I'm wondering if I should have two wiggling Corgi bottoms in my signature.
> 
> I know it's been talked about before but leaving these fur babies are what makes it hard to head to WDW sometimes.    I still haven't lined up anything for our Dec. trip.  The boys "love" my nephew so I hope he'll be able to stay - but he's a busy young man.    I better get working on that 'cuz my babies gotta be happy!



Yes 2 corgi bums!!!  I know how I always worry about mine while we are gone.  I call everyday to check on her!  At least we board her at the vet so that makes me feel better.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> I've made up my mind to buy direct - two 25 pt. contracts.  Now all I need is for my guide to make it official.  He's been out of the office & said he'd get back to me today, but haven't heard from him yet.  I had no idea how hard it would be to get DVC to take my money!



  *YEAH!!*  

*Direct has always worked best for us.... I'm not a patient person and there's way too much stress for me to go resale.

We'll be spending the next 10 days at the World.  No computer with me this trip, so I'll have to catch-up once I get home.*

*Everyone have a nice week-end!*


----------



## Muushka

Have a great time!! Tell Mickey Hi for me!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

DiznyDi said:


> *YEAH!!*
> 
> *Direct has always worked best for us.... I'm not a patient person and there's way too much stress for me to go resale.
> 
> We'll be spending the next 10 days at the World.  No computer with me this trip, so I'll have to catch-up once I get home.*
> 
> *Everyone have a nice week-end!*



ENJOY and see you in 10 days!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka, sorry for not being able to join you but this is the Detroit Free Press Marathon weekend. Have to go to the expo and pick up my race packet today. I was supposed to be running the 1/2 with my DW to get her in under 2 hrs but unfortunately she severely sprained her ankle on Monday and can't run at all.  All that training for naught. If anyone knows of a half mary near WDW in late Jan maybe we could squeeze it in then. Good luck with your 5 miler. Oh and being a good* FORD *boy.....Go Roush!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Poor Mrs MM.  I hope she heals quickly.  Thanks for the well wishes.  A quick walk of 5 miles is nothing compared to marathons, some day.....dreaming.  Doesn't WDW have half marathons in Jan?


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Poor Mrs MM.  I hope she heals quickly.  Thanks for the well wishes.  A quick walk of 5 miles is nothing compared to marathons, some day.....dreaming.  Doesn't WDW have half marathons in Jan?



Thanks for the well wishes Muushka. The WDW marathon is a couple weeks earlier than when we arrive unfortunately. Plan on running it one day. I may even feel a little Goofy


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies...long time no posts for me. 

I've been busy but I am looking forward to our trip next week so I had to pop on the boards. Unfortunately we won't be staying at our lodge or even on site this trip except for the night the wife and I will be spending at the Grand Floridian to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary. The night at the GF is going to be a surprise for her. I thought about booking a night at the lodge but we did spend our honeymoon at the GF so I thought it would be a better fit for the occasion.

This trip is a family reunion and my cuz will be staying at the lodge so I will be getting a bunch of pics to post. We are doing the wishes cruise and we will be leaving from the lodge dock so I should be spending enough time there to get a good fix. I will have my laptop and try and do a few live updates when we spend time at the lodge.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

To all our groupies who are leaving tomorrow for the World and beyond, have a great trip!!!!  Don't forget the trip reports and pictures when you return!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Wonderful trips and safe travels to all our travelers!!!  Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Quiet day today!  Hope everyone is having a good weekend!  Of course it can't be as good as the ones some of our groupies are having today on their way to the World!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies...long time no posts for me.
> 
> I've been busy but I am looking forward to our trip next week so I had to pop on the boards. Unfortunately we won't be staying at our lodge or even on site this trip except for the night the wife and I will be spending at the Grand Floridian to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary. The night at the GF is going to be a surprise for her. I thought about booking a night at the lodge but we did spend our honeymoon at the GF so I thought it would be a better fit for the occasion.
> 
> This trip is a family reunion and my cuz will be staying at the lodge so I will be getting a bunch of pics to post. We are doing the wishes cruise and we will be leaving from the lodge dock so I should be spending enough time there to get a good fix. I will have my laptop and try and do a few live updates when we spend time at the lodge.
> 
> Have a great weekend.



Hello DisneyNutzy 

What fun you will have in a short time!  And happy 20th to you and the Mrs DisneyNutzy!!  We have never done the wishes cruise, so I hope you let us know how it was.  I didn't even realize you could do it from the WL dock.  Have a great time!!  

Hello DLI   Hope your weekend is a fun one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hello DLI   Hope your weekend is a fun one.



 Hello back Muushka!  Not much going on but had a nice walk with the dog once the weather got nice in the afternoon.


----------



## mamagg

Hi die hard VWL groupies! I figured you guys were awesome for giving some advice. We are renting points as we did last year for AKV Savannah view studio for 5 nts. We could get on the wait list for VWL but if it goes through they don't call first, they just switch. Our fear is that our 4 year old son, who now thinks that all hotels have giraffes outside the window, will be disappointed. However, we have a new baby, and we wonder if VWL will better suit us due to its proximity to the MK. There is no guarantee that we would even get it, but does anyone think we should try to switch to VWL instead of AKV? From anyone who has stayed at VWL before, do you have any tips for what they have for kids (age 4 and 8 months) versus Animal Kingdom. We really didn't get to do much at the AKV last time b/c we got home so late each night. This time, we will be returning early nightly b/c of the baby. I'm doubting that the website does the VWL justice, so any advice is appreciated. Many, many thanks. Gina


----------



## DVC Mike

Here I am at BWV, and my countdown timer says I have just 48 days until our 10 night stay at VWL! 

Isn't DVC great!


----------



## Muushka

DVC Mike said:


> Here I am at BWV, and my countdown timer says I have just 48 days until our 10 night stay at VWL!
> 
> Isn't DVC great!


It is ideedy Mike!  Soooooo fortunate. 



mamagg said:


> Hi die hard VWL groupies! I figured you guys were awesome for giving some advice. We are renting points as we did last year for AKV Savannah view studio for 5 nts. We could get on the wait list for VWL but if it goes through they don't call first, they just switch. Our fear is that our 4 year old son, who now thinks that all hotels have giraffes outside the window, will be disappointed. However, we have a new baby, and we wonder if VWL will better suit us due to its proximity to the MK. There is no guarantee that we would even get it, but does anyone think we should try to switch to VWL instead of AKV? From anyone who has stayed at VWL before, do you have any tips for what they have for kids (age 4 and 8 months) versus Animal Kingdom. We really didn't get to do much at the AKV last time b/c we got home so late each night. This time, we will be returning early nightly b/c of the baby. I'm doubting that the website does the VWL justice, so any advice is appreciated. Many, many thanks. Gina



Hi Gina 

I saw your post earlier and hoped a Groupie with kiddos would see it, but they must all be busy!  Poor Gina!  Getting advice from a Groupie with no kids!! 

If I had 2 children, with their ages being what your kiddo's are, I would try for VWL.  Even though there are no giraffes or wildlife out the back door, there is plenty for a youngster to love.  And the proximity to MK, well a mother has to love that!  A short boat ride to the MK, nice for naps. And the buses are close to the villas, nice and easy.  And there are activities for little ones to do (not having any, I am relying on rumor!!!).  

I hope someone else comes along to help, but if it was me, I would try for VWL.  Good luck!


----------



## Laxmom

I agree with Muushka but I must admit I am biased! No little ones but I hear they have great activities for kids with quite a few being free.


----------



## jimmytammy

I agree with Muushka also. Our kids were already 8 and 10 when we first stayed at VWL, but they love it!  And it is a peaceful place like AKL so when downtime comes, Mom and Dad can enjoy too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mamagg said:


> Hi die hard VWL groupies! I figured you guys were awesome for giving some advice. We are renting points as we did last year for AKV Savannah view studio for 5 nts. We could get on the wait list for VWL but if it goes through they don't call first, they just switch. Our fear is that our 4 year old son, who now thinks that all hotels have giraffes outside the window, will be disappointed. However, we have a new baby, and we wonder if VWL will better suit us due to its proximity to the MK. There is no guarantee that we would even get it, but does anyone think we should try to switch to VWL instead of AKV? From anyone who has stayed at VWL before, do you have any tips for what they have for kids (age 4 and 8 months) versus Animal Kingdom. We really didn't get to do much at the AKV last time b/c we got home so late each night. This time, we will be returning early nightly b/c of the baby. I'm doubting that the website does the VWL justice, so any advice is appreciated. Many, many thanks. Gina



My DD is now 15 but we stayed at WL when she was 2.  So she was a little younger than yours so maybe not as aware of things so I'm not sure if this will help.  At 2 she just enjoyed running up and down the hallway!  I would say you would be fine with him at VWL.  There aren't giraffes but there is plenty of other things.  He might like seeing the geyser and the pools are really nice.  And the boat ride to the MK is fun.  Also there is the trail that goes to FW.  And the water pageant in the evening.  He also might like it if you could get lucky and be a flag family.  It has good restaurants and is close to CR if you would want to take the boat over there to do Chef Mickeys.  In my opinion I think you couldn't go wrong staying at VWL.  



DVC Mike said:


> Here I am at BWV, and my countdown timer says I have just 48 days until our 10 night stay at VWL!
> 
> Isn't DVC great!


How lucky you are!  What kind of room are you in and what is your view?  We are staying there in January.


----------



## mamagg

You guys are so kind to reply to me. Thank you! Right now we are confirmed for a studio Savannah view room in Jambo House in AKV but we could get on the wait list for studio VWL. I was afraid to do so without getting advice first since I hear that if you get the wait list cleared, they put you in immediately without calling you to double check. All my son talks about are the giraffes in "his hotel room," so I'm nervous, but he also loves new things...and I told him there is a "cowboy" hotel (VWL) that he might like. We just don't know what to do. Actually, we may not get in on the wait list anyway, but I wondered if you thought we should attempt it. We love Boma restaurant at AKV and doubt we would head over there unless staying there. We haven't yet tried the Whispering Canyon (we don't eat beef), but we are scheduled to go there this time. I wish we had checked out VWL last year for comparison's sake, and even if we don't get in, we will go & check it out this year for sure. You guys are too kind to give me your advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## eliza61

mamagg said:


> You guys are so kind to reply to me. Thank you! Right now we are confirmed for a studio Savannah view room in Jambo House in AKV but we could get on the wait list for studio VWL. I was afraid to do so without getting advice first since I hear that if you get the wait list cleared, they put you in immediately without calling you to double check. All my son talks about are the giraffes in "his hotel room," so I'm nervous, but he also loves new things...and I told him there is a "cowboy" hotel (VWL) that he might like. We just don't know what to do. Actually, we may not get in on the wait list anyway, but I wondered if you thought we should attempt it. We love Boma restaurant at AKV and doubt we would head over there unless staying there. We haven't yet tried the Whispering Canyon (we don't eat beef), but we are scheduled to go there this time. I wish we had checked out VWL last year for comparison's sake, and even if we don't get in, we will go & check it out this year for sure. You guys are too kind to give me your advice. I really appreciate it.



Hey Mamagg
I think your son will love the lodge.  I have 2 boys, they are a bit older but all testosterone and love the lodge.  Don't know whether this is a good thing or not but my kids simply loved the grounds.  They loved the salamanders snaking through the woods, really enjoyed the ducks and the geysers.  One question for you guys.  Is anyone in your family on the shy side.  Whispering Canyon is sort of an interactive restuarant meaning the wait staff interacts with the guest (big time), simply asking for ketchup or a straw can result in some hysterical antics from your servers.  Some folks can find this a little off putting.


----------



## horselover

Mamagg - I agree with others that I think your boys will really like VWL.  I think you'll be happy to have that close proximity to MK for nap time.  There's lots of activities, the cubs den, nice pool, geyser, & you could take the walking path over to Ft. Wilderness & visit the horses if they really want to see animals.  Not giraffes, but it's something!  Good luck with your decision.

Well today could be the day groupies!  I've finally been assigned another guide with was actually willing to help me with the add-on.  I'll be calling him back later & if all goes well watch out for my new & improved siggie!


----------



## Muushka

Best of luck Horselover!!

PS  You have the Moose, what else is there??????


----------



## DVC Mike

Disney loving Iowan said:


> How lucky you are! What kind of room are you in and what is your view? We are staying there in January.


 
We're in a 1-BR with a Boardwalk View. We move over to the BCV tomorrow.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Well today could be the day groupies!  I've finally been assigned another guide with was actually willing to help me with the add-on.  I'll be calling him back later & if all goes well watch out for my new & improved siggie!


 Here is some moose dust for luck!


DVC Mike said:


> We're in a 1-BR with a Boardwalk View. We move over to the BCV tomorrow.



Won't have the nice view you have but will be staying in the 1-BR for the first time when we go.  Hope you post pictures when you return!!!!


----------



## Dodie

DVC Mike - I'm vicariously enjoying your BWV stay in preparation for my own in May 2009!



horselover said:


> Well today could be the day groupies!  I've finally been assigned another guide with was actually willing to help me with the add-on.  I'll be calling him back later & if all goes well watch out for my new & improved siggie!


Thinking good thoughts for you!   

I know that this is off-topic, even for our haphazard little thread, but...

Groupies, it was a glorious autumn weekend in Indiana this past weekend. Here are some pictures I took at Huber's Winery, a large orchard/winery/farm market/pumpkin patch/corn maze/petting zoo/and everything else facility in southern Indiana - down by Louisville, KY.  I don't know why, but I thought you might enjoy them...


----------



## horselover

Please note my new siggie groupies.  I am now an official VWL owner!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Now that looks great. Congratulations


----------



## jimmytammy

Congratulations!!!!  I bet you are walking on


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Please note my new siggie groupies.  I am now an official VWL owner!!



Welcome home!  And congratulations on the new addition!!!



DODIE!!!  I loved the pumpkin/squash pictures.  Great


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Congratulations horselover! * I'm happy you found someone at Disney that would take your $$$'s!!!!  

Nice pictures Dodie.    I just came in from outside trying to get a few pics of the fall colors.


----------



## Dodie

horselover said:


> Please note my new siggie groupies.  I am now an official VWL owner!!



Yay! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Please note my new siggie groupies.  I am now an official VWL owner!!


Congratulations! 

Dodie!
Nice pictures!


----------



## Laxmom

Ohh, Julie that siggie looks so good on you!!!!   Here's to the years of enjoyment and memories your new points will bring you!!   Rootbeer of course!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Groupies!  Just checking in after the weekend!  I had a houseguest and couldn't get online to say hi..so I need a groupie shot in the arm!  Glad to see that everyone is doing well!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hi Groupies!  Just checking in after the weekend!  I had a houseguest and couldn't get online to say hi..so I need a groupie shot in the arm!  Glad to see that everyone is doing well!



 Hi Blossomz!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi DLI!  And good morning to all of the other groupies probably sleeping in!  TTY later...


----------



## eliza61

Whenever there is a pause in trip reports or real life news gets depressing, our favorite Jr groupies better known as the Sid & Rizzo show feel its their patriotic duty to supply the entertainment.

Last Monday Rizzo recieved his senior trip package, detailing his trip to WDW.  The thought of Rizzo the rat (17) getting to Disney world first immediately set the panic level in Sid the squids (13) brain to red.
Last night after a few days of fact finding they presented their economic stimulus plan.

*Timber Creek Regional H.S.  Senior trip*
5 days/4 night at Allstar sports
3 day park hopper ticket
1 day Universal ticket
1 day seaworld ticket
rt airfare to Orlando via Philly
price of package 1008.00 bucks.

Rizzo the Rat along with his financial advisor Sid have come up with their own plan
5 days/4 nights at the Villas of Wilderness lodge 
3 day park hopper tickets
1 day seaworld ticket
rt airfare to Orlando via PHL
price of package $900 or 950

Sid via the magic of the internet figures it will only cost them $750.00 to offer this plan, there for allowing for a modest $150-200 dollar profit pp.
VWL  $0  (use mom & dads points)
PH tickets  $250  (via undercover tickets)
Universal ticket  $85.00
seaworld ticket  $65.00
rt  airfare.    $ 350   He's hoping this is a high estimate.
total cost  $750   

They are not sure of the room occupancy limits (he couldn't hack my dvc password) but Sid figures we took his cousin 2 summers ago so that was 7 people in the room. 
If they offer 5 very special friends this package, they can possible make $750.00 -$1000 dollars.
Sid wants to charge the higher price since after all they would be staying Deluxe.   

Unlike some presidental candidates, Sid has no plans what so ever in "spreading the wealth around"   

and you thought young people were not following the news
Happy Tuesday groupies


----------



## Muushka

Hi Blossomz   Good to see you.



Eliza.  Once again your children have made me shake my head in amazement.  Please, in 10 years, let me know what company they have started, I want in on the ground floor!

Not only do they have the good taste of wanting WL, but they are creative to boot.  Look out world, Sid and Rizzo will be out there on their own one day!!


----------



## loribell

I like the Sid & Rizzo plan!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Whenever there is a pause in trip reports or real life news gets depressing, our favorite Jr groupies better known as the Sid & Rizzo show feel its their patriotic duty to supply the entertainment.
> 
> Last Monday Rizzo recieved his senior trip package, detailing his trip to WDW.  The thought of Rizzo the rat (17) getting to Disney world first immediately set the panic level in Sid the squids (13) brain to red.
> Last night after a few days of fact finding they presented their economic stimulus plan.
> 
> *Timber Creek Regional H.S.  Senior trip*
> 5 days/4 night at Allstar sports
> 3 day park hopper ticket
> 1 day Universal ticket
> 1 day seaworld ticket
> rt airfare to Orlando via Philly
> price of package 1008.00 bucks.
> 
> Rizzo the Rat along with his financial advisor Sid have come up with their own plan
> 5 days/4 nights at the Villas of Wilderness lodge
> 3 day park hopper tickets
> 1 day seaworld ticket
> rt airfare to Orlando via PHL
> price of package $900 or 950
> 
> Sid via the magic of the internet figures it will only cost them $750.00 to offer this plan, there for allowing for a modest $150-200 dollar profit pp.
> VWL  $0  (use mom & dads points)
> PH tickets  $250  (via undercover tickets)
> Universal ticket  $85.00
> seaworld ticket  $65.00
> rt  airfare.    $ 350   He's hoping this is a high estimate.
> total cost  $750
> 
> They are not sure of the room occupancy limits (he couldn't hack my dvc password) but Sid figures we took his cousin 2 summers ago so that was 7 people in the room.
> If they offer 5 very special friends this package, they can possible make $750.00 -$1000 dollars.
> Sid wants to charge the higher price since after all they would be staying Deluxe.
> 
> Unlike some presidental candidates, Sid has no plans what so ever in "spreading the wealth around"
> 
> and you thought young people were not following the news
> Happy Tuesday groupies



That is brilliant!


----------



## spiceycat

your kids definitely know how to work the system - if mom and dad are willing...


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Whenever there is a pause in trip reports or real life news gets depressing, our favorite Jr groupies better known as the Sid & Rizzo show feel its their patriotic duty to supply the entertainment.
> 
> Last Monday Rizzo recieved his senior trip package, detailing his trip to WDW.  The thought of Rizzo the rat (17) getting to Disney world first immediately set the panic level in Sid the squids (13) brain to red.
> Last night after a few days of fact finding they presented their economic stimulus plan.
> 
> *Timber Creek Regional H.S.  Senior trip*
> 5 days/4 night at Allstar sports
> 3 day park hopper ticket
> 1 day Universal ticket
> 1 day seaworld ticket
> rt airfare to Orlando via Philly
> price of package 1008.00 bucks.
> 
> Rizzo the Rat along with his financial advisor Sid have come up with their own plan
> 5 days/4 nights at the Villas of Wilderness lodge
> 3 day park hopper tickets
> 1 day seaworld ticket
> rt airfare to Orlando via PHL
> price of package $900 or 950
> 
> Sid via the magic of the internet figures it will only cost them $750.00 to offer this plan, there for allowing for a modest $150-200 dollar profit pp.
> VWL  $0  (use mom & dads points)
> PH tickets  $250  (via undercover tickets)
> Universal ticket  $85.00
> seaworld ticket  $65.00
> rt  airfare.    $ 350   He's hoping this is a high estimate.
> total cost  $750
> 
> They are not sure of the room occupancy limits (he couldn't hack my dvc password) but Sid figures we took his cousin 2 summers ago so that was 7 people in the room.
> If they offer 5 very special friends this package, they can possible make $750.00 -$1000 dollars.
> Sid wants to charge the higher price since after all they would be staying Deluxe.
> 
> Unlike some presidental candidates, Sid has no plans what so ever in "spreading the wealth around"
> 
> and you thought young people were not following the news
> Happy Tuesday groupies




Wow Why am I watching CNN  this economic stimulus plan has my vote!!!

Hello Groupies 
Miss you guys BIG TIME 

Things have been crazy since we got back from the World 4 weeks ago. 
Thank goodness nothing awful but just off track.  

It's fall here and the leaves are at peak, Just beautiful. The air is crisp and cool....time to settle in and make some apple pie. I just love this season.
I'm going to grab a cup of tea and start reading back to catch up.  

Stay Well Everyone


----------



## Anal Annie

So where have I been and WHAT have I been doing?   We LOVE VWL yet I had never, ever once visited this thread!  I don't know what possessed me to read it today but I did.  For some reason I thought it was just for VWL owners and since I am not an owner I just breezed past it...  And I have not read but a few pages but it looks like that was a wrong assumption on my part!?  So I would not have to _own_ VWL to just add the little Groupies thingy into my siggie if I wanted to?!  Is that right?  How 'bout that dancing moose?  Where does he come from?!


----------



## blossomz

Anal Annie said:


> So where have I been and WHAT have I been doing?   We LOVE VWL yet I had never, ever once visited this thread!  I don't know what possessed me to read it today but I did.  For some reason I thought it was just for VWL owners and since I am not an owner I just breezed past it...  And I have not read but a few pages but it looks like that was a wrong assumption on my part!?  So I would not have to _own_ VWL to just add the little Groupies thingy into my siggie if I wanted to?!  Is that right?  How 'bout that dancing moose?  Where does he come from?!




Wow!!  Glad you found us!  We've been around for awhile now!  We love all VWL lovers so join in and add us to your siggie!  We are always welcoming new members!!!  (Beware though...many have come to chat and end up adding on!!!)



Eliza...ask your guys if I can join them as a chaperone!


----------



## Muushka

AA!  (now where have I heard that....?)  Oops, you don't know me.  I am very lazy.  I mean Anal Annie!  Where you been?????  We were wondering when you would come over to the Moose side!  As Blossomz said, grab yourself a moosie.  I'll bet he will look great on you!!!  And here is the dancing guy, he is so cute, Maria gave him to us (MiaSRN82) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Grab him too if you like!  Maria doesn't care!

We are glad you are here!

Hi Tea Pot (I never shorten her name  ) good to see you


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Please note my new siggie groupies.  I am now an official VWL owner!!



*WELCOME HOME!!!*

We applaud your decision!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Anal Annie said:


> So where have I been and WHAT have I been doing?   We LOVE VWL yet I had never, ever once visited this thread!  I don't know what possessed me to read it today but I did.  For some reason I thought it was just for VWL owners and since I am not an owner I just breezed past it...  And I have not read but a few pages but it looks like that was a wrong assumption on my part!?  So I would not have to _own_ VWL to just add the little Groupies thingy into my siggie if I wanted to?!  Is that right?  How 'bout that dancing moose?  Where does he come from?!



In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing...

WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Wow Why am I watching CNN  this economic stimulus plan has my vote!!!
> 
> Hello Groupies
> Miss you guys BIG TIME
> 
> Things have been crazy since we got back from the World 4 weeks ago.
> Thank goodness nothing awful but just off track.
> 
> It's fall here and the leaves are at peak, Just beautiful. The air is crisp and cool....time to settle in and make some apple pie. I just love this season.
> I'm going to grab a cup of tea and start reading back to catch up.
> 
> Stay Well Everyone


Hi TeaPot!!!  Glad to hear from you!  Glad someone likes this time of year!  For me it is just a time to dread what is to come.  Yuck.  I hate winter.  So I just can't enjoy fall because of it.  It is nice walking weather right now though.



Anal Annie said:


> So where have I been and WHAT have I been doing?   We LOVE VWL yet I had never, ever once visited this thread!  I don't know what possessed me to read it today but I did.  For some reason I thought it was just for VWL owners and since I am not an owner I just breezed past it...  And I have not read but a few pages but it looks like that was a wrong assumption on my part!?  So I would not have to _own_ VWL to just add the little Groupies thingy into my siggie if I wanted to?!  Is that right?  How 'bout that dancing moose?  Where does he come from?!



Welcome to the best thread on the boards!  Glad you found us!  You are right, you don't need to own at VWL to be a groupie!


----------



## Muushka

Well today Happy Dinks is at Castaway Cay, if memory serves. 

And tomorrow they will be waking up to the tragic site of their ship being at home port.  Poor HD.

I'll be they are having a great time!!!!

We are going to change our vacation from Jan to March.  Wish us luck on getting our beloved Lodge.


----------



## Anal Annie

Muushka said:


> AA!  (now where have I heard that....?)  Oops, you don't know me.  I am very lazy.  I mean Anal Annie!  Where you been?????  We were wondering when you would come over to the Moose side!  As Blossomz said, grab yourself a moosie.  I'll bet he will look great on you!!!  And here is the dancing guy, he is so cute, Maria gave him to us (MiaSRN82)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab him too if you like!  Maria doesn't care!
> 
> We are glad you are here!



Thanks...I managed to add the Groupie logo that the Tag Fairy made (she's awesome BTW) and I would love to add the dancing moose guy but I don't quite have room in my siggie right now.  (I am technically challenged ya know!)  I can't quite figure out how to edit the pics in my siggie that still have my "DIS-Functional Wonder Peeps" logo in it.  DH helped me add it A LONG time ago and now that the cruise was ummm...3 months ago I suppose I can get rid of it.  But it's embedded such that I can't figure it out.  Once I get that figured out, do I just right click on the moose guy, view the properties and copy that address to add him?  DOH!


----------



## Muushka

Sounds like you know what you are doing!

Say, I like the DCL logo in your sig.  We love to take pictures of those ships at night.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Well today Happy Dinks is at Castaway Cay, if memory serves.
> 
> And tomorrow they will be waking up to the tragic site of their ship being at home port.  Poor HD.
> 
> I'll be they are having a great time!!!!
> 
> We are going to change our vacation from Jan to March.  Wish us luck on getting our beloved Lodge.



At least they still have a week a WDW yet!
 Some moose dust for luck!


----------



## tea pot

WELCOME WELCOME 
*horselover* and *Anal Annie*
this is a great place to be 

*Disney loving Iowan* I'm not to wild about winter either  but I tend to block some things out. It can be an advantage.

*Muushka* Sending pixie dust your way hope you get in to our beloved lodge  

Still reading back  

Have a Happy Wednesday


----------



## horselover

Hi Groupies.  

Welcome Anal Annie!!  Pull up a chair & stay awhile.  But as others have said you may feel a sudden urge to add-on.  It's already happened to me!   

Thanks for the applause Granny!  Too funny!

Not much going on here.  Just looking over the school schedule & wondering how soon I can plan a trip to use my new points!


----------



## Dodie

Yay! We love new Groupies! Welcome Anal Annie!

Eliza - Your sons amaze me every time!  

Muushka -  for a March reservation!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

Welcome Horselover and AA!

48 hours to go for our flight and 11 nights at the World. I will get at least one live update posted from the lodge. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Anal Annie

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ya'll.   I've already had a case of addonitis since at least 4 months after our initial purchase!  We bought as many points as we possibly could during our initial purchase, hoping it would be enough to "hold us" forever.  Yeah, right.  We've already had 2 trips on the DVC cash discount!  So we let our AP's expire and we're cutting ourselves off until we can go again on points!

I would love to own just a pinch at VWL, AKV, BLT and the future Ko'Olina DVC resorts but I am afraid it's just not possible for anytime in the foreseeable future.  For now, I have to be happy living vicariously through the rest of you and with daydreaming about going next summer.  I HATE that I don't have a trip ticker going right now!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Welcome Horselover and AA!
> 
> 48 hours to go for our flight and 11 nights at the World. I will get at least one live update posted from the lodge. Happy Halloween!




Have a great trip DisneyNutzy!   11 nights in the World!  I am so jealous!!!


----------



## blossomz

Have a great time DisneyNutsy..don't forget us all stuck at home!!


----------



## Laxmom

Have a wonderful trip.....so jealous!!  Looking forward to that report!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> it looks like that was a wrong assumption on my part!? So I would not have to own VWL to just add the little Groupies thingy into my siggie if I wanted to?! Is that right? How 'bout that dancing moose? Where does he come from?!
> __________________



*Hi Anal Annie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And YES....take all the Moose you'd like !

DisneyNutzy...have an awesome time in WDW !!!! Lots of fun in WDW for Halloween too.  We've been to MNSSHP 4x and just love it.  



*


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Welcome Horselover and AA!
> 
> 48 hours to go for our flight and 11 nights at the World. I will get at least one live update posted from the lodge. Happy Halloween!



Have a great trip!  Say hi to Ranger Stan if you see him for us


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy!  Best wishes for a wonderful time at our Beloved Wilderness Lodge!!

Don't feel any pressure to write a trip report. 
And certainly don't succumb to the begging by Groupies to post pictures.    Yeah right!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Dance my 100th post   

*DisneyNutzy* Have a Wonderful time in the World... Moose Dust for safe travel and great weather


----------



## Muushka

Wow TP (sorry, I can't help it).  You registered 3/07 and you just have 100 posts!  Good for you.  I remember when my post count was low for many years, then something happened, 'they' got me!  My count is sort of low for being on here forever, but it is only the past 3 or so years that it went up.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Wow TP (sorry, I can't help it).  You registered 3/07 and you just have 100 posts!  Good for you.  I remember when my post count was low for many years, then something happened, 'they' got me!  My count is sort of low for being on here forever, but it is only the past 3 or so years that it went up.



Hey Muushka 
I registered in 3/07 but didn't really post much at all I was reading most of 2007
It was this thread that got me hooked!!!!


----------



## Muushka

I understand....


----------



## wildernessDad

DisneyNutzy, have a great time at the World.


----------



## blossomz

I joined on 03..and didn't really start posting till I got involved with the groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> 48 hours to go for our flight and 11 nights at the World. I will get at least one live update posted from the lodge. Happy Halloween!


Have a great trip!!!!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Hi Anal Annie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YES....take all the Moose you'd like !
> 
> DisneyNutzy...have an awesome time in WDW !!!! Lots of fun in WDW for Halloween too.  We've been to MNSSHP 4x and just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Maria great pic as usual!



blossomz said:


> I joined on 03..and didn't really start posting till I got involved with the groupies!


99% of my posts are on this thread!


----------



## mamagg

Hey guys, I have a favor to ask. Does anyone know if the "system is down" at DVC? I am trying to rent points from someone who I just met on the points for rent section, and everything seems fine. But when I rented one time before, they offered to mail me a printed confirmation of the ressie, and this lady says that she travels and doesn't have access to the printed ressie to give me. She says the conf # is all I will need. She said she doesn't have the on-line profile set up b/c she needs a password or something and hasn't set it up yet. I feel weird driving all the way to FL with no confirmation showing my name on a ressie. She said she was willing to set up her profile so she can print the confirmation which is on-line but that DVC's system was down right now and couldn't help her set it up. Does all this make sense to you guys, or do you think I should be suspicious? She 3-way called me with DVC to set up the ressie, so all that seemed legit. My only concern is in a case of possibly a divorce where two people may be arguing over points, etc. I wouldn't want my ressie cancelled. It's a really good deal at a great resort (Vero) so I really want to believe this! Advice, anyone? You guys are my only buddies...I have been chatting with you guys about the lOdge for a while and wondered if you would give me some experienced advice. Thanks, Moosies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I just logged into DVCMember site just fine.  

Does this poster have many posts ?  You could ask for references if that would make u feel better.  I've only rented from a Member on DIS one time.  But the renter asked that I supply 2 references and she did as well.  Made us both feel better about the transaction.  There's got to be a certain amount of pure trust when doing a transaction.  The fact u had a 3-way conversation with DVC on the line makes it sound legit.  

Good luck.*


----------



## mamagg

Good advice, thanks. I asked her if she would like one of my references, and she said "that's okay." To make myself feel better tonight, I called the actual front desk of the resort, and I asked them if they could take a peak at my reservation, and they pulled it up by my name, gave me the dates & everything. So, now I feel much better. My guess is that maybe she hasn't rented as often and maybe isn't used to all the fine details such as the references, etc. She has nearly 80 posts, but when I click on "view all posts," nothing comes up. Does that make sense? Thanks, guys.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yay!!!  I had been waiting to book our airfare for our Dec. trip and almost pulled the trigger two days ago.  Tonight I decided I ought to check again and our flight prices had dropped by $250 per person!!!!!     That'll pay for a few Mickey bars.

Just in case anyone still has to book you might want to check out fares again.  Our flights were on USAirways.  They had done this same thing last year but I had already booked so I had to pay a "change" fee in order to get some money back.  Whew - I was sweating it out this year.


----------



## dsquarednz

We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



*That's great! * *Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!*


----------



## horselover

dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!




Congratulations!      

Just curious based on your location.  How often do you get to the World?  NZ sure is a loooong way from FLA!


----------



## eliza61

dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



Congratulations.  

What a coincidence, my boss is a Kiwi (he's a great boss).
Anyway, the lodge is a wonderful place.  Many happy vacations.
Eliza


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Thought I would check in one last time before departing for the airport. Hope to have some pics up for you guys by Monday. We should be getting by the lodge on Sunday. I can't believe my daughter is officially a teenager and acting like one. I asked her what she wanted to do our first day in Disney and she said "Can we sleep in?" That is NOT the Disney NAZI I raised! She has been spending too much time with her mom.. 

Congrats dsquarednz! Great choice!


----------



## mickeymorse

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yay!!!  I had been waiting to book our airfare for our Dec. trip and almost pulled the trigger two days ago.  Tonight I decided I ought to check again and our flight prices had dropped by $250 per person!!!!!     That'll pay for a few Mickey bars.



Thats awesome. Have a Mickey bar for me 


dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



*WELCOME HOME*


DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Thought I would check in one last time before departing for the airport. Hope to have some pics up for you guys by Monday. We should be getting by the lodge on Sunday. I can't believe my daughter is officially a teenager and acting like one. I asked her what she wanted to do our first day in Disney and she said "Can we sleep in?" That is NOT the Disney NAZI I raised! She has been spending too much time with her mom..
> 
> Congrats dsquarednz! Great choice!



Have a great trip and hope to hear all about it. You know how us groupies are.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yay!!!  I had been waiting to book our airfare for our Dec. trip and almost pulled the trigger two days ago.  Tonight I decided I ought to check again and our flight prices had dropped by $250 per person!!!!!     That'll pay for a few Mickey bars.
> 
> Just in case anyone still has to book you might want to check out fares again.  Our flights were on USAirways.  They had done this same thing last year but I had already booked so I had to pay a "change" fee in order to get some money back.  Whew - I was sweating it out this year.



  Good for you to have the patience and wisdom to wait to book your flights!



dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



 Congratulations!!!


----------



## tea pot

dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



  WELCOME HOME   

New Zealand  WOW  I guess I can't complain about our air fair


----------



## dsquarednz

horselover said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just curious based on your location.  How often do you get to the World?  NZ sure is a loooong way from FLA!



We were just there in Sept, and we are planning to go again next Sept.  After that, maybe 2 years?  We'll see - all depends if we can get a airfare deal!  (Next year we have a free flight due to airline points).


----------



## blossomz

dsquarednz said:


> We found out yesterday that Disney passed on the ROFR - so we just need to finalize the paperwork, and we will be Wilderness Lodge DVC owners!!!



Woo Hoo!!!  It's about time!!  Welcome Home officially!!


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies 

Busy Groupies!  Mamagg, I hope everything works out for your rental.  That search feature for posters rarely works, I wouldn't let that bother you.  Let us know when you return how everything worked out.

Yay Kat4!  Glad you got a deal with the airfare.

dsquarednz!    Congratulations!! We have not seen you in forever!!  Great news.  

DisneyNutzy, have a good trip to the world.  We anxiously await the wonderful pictures you are going to post!!!!
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dodie

Yay! We have a Groupie from New Zealand. How cool is that?!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well I am bummed...the DH won't give up the BWV view to try out VWL!!!  So I will have to wait to join your groupies, until we finally get there! But we are going to do the Segway tour at FW, so we will be visiting. Really wanted to try it......so I'll have to live thru your pictures. So I hope all keep posting them!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I am bummed...the DH won't give up the BWV view to try out VWL!!!  So I will have to wait to join your groupies, until we finally get there! But we are going to do the Segway tour at FW, so we will be visiting. Really wanted to try it......so I'll have to live thru your pictures. So I hope all keep posting them!



You can join any time you'd like...don't have to own or even have stayed there.  Lodge Love is a state of mind, not of ownership!  

Tell your hubby that there are those like myself and my family who really, really like BWV.  In fact, we are owners there.  But it's worth it to give VWL a try and he'll see that it's just a different feeling altogether.  I won't claim that the room views rival the Boardwalk View but the great thing about VWL/WL is the immersion in the theming throughout the resort and villas.

Tell him he's got a lot more years of WDW and why not go for a change of pace?  My suggestion is to have lunch over at WL sometime or just stop by to visit.  If the lobby and resort grounds don't hook him...well, it just might not be meant to be.  But I'm guessing he would enjoy giving it a whirl, if only to satisfy your wishes!


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> Tell your hubby that there are those like myself and my family who really, really like BWV. In fact, we are owners there. But it's worth it to give VWL a try and he'll see that it's just a different feeling altogether. I won't claim that the room views rival the Boardwalk View but the great thing about VWL/WL is the immersion in the theming throughout the resort and villas.


 
ITA! Each DVC resort offers something unique, and with VWL, it's the magnificently rendered theme.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> You can join any time you'd like...don't have to own or even have stayed there. Lodge Love is a state of mind, not of ownership!
> 
> Tell your hubby that there are those like myself and my family who really, really like BWV. In fact, we are owners there. But it's worth it to give VWL a try and he'll see that it's just a different feeling altogether. I won't claim that the room views rival the Boardwalk View but the great thing about VWL/WL is the immersion in the theming throughout the resort and villas.
> 
> Tell him he's got a lot more years of WDW and why not go for a change of pace? My suggestion is to have lunch over at WL sometime or just stop by to visit. If the lobby and resort grounds don't hook him...well, it just might not be meant to be. But I'm guessing he would enjoy giving it a whirl, if only to satisfy your wishes!


My plan is to have lunch at VWL after the segway tour...that will get him inside the lodge. I am hoping for that WOW factor to hit him then! We have nothing planned for 2010, so maybe after this lunch, I can get him to stay there then! Lets keep our fingers crossed, it really looks like a beautiful place! Ok, so I can be a groupie anyway? With the sig and all?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVC Mike said:


> ITA! Each DVC resort offers something unique, and with VWL, it's the magnificently rendered theme.


Ok, I just got thru showing the DH all of the wonderful pics at VWL......he said OK!!! TRY TO GET IT AT 7 MOS! Pixie dust for me while he's in the switching mood! I get to call on Friday, Oct. 31 to try and switch for May 31 leaving June 3. Give me pixie dust everyone!!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> My plan is to have lunch at VWL after the segway tour...that will get him inside the lodge. I am hoping for that WOW factor to hit him then! We have nothing planned for 2010, so maybe after this lunch, I can get him to stay there then! Lets keep our fingers crossed, it really looks like a beautiful place! Ok, so I can be a groupie anyway? With the sig and all?



The Moose looks fabulous on you!!!  Welcome!!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I just got thru showing the DH all of the wonderful pics at VWL......he said OK!!! TRY TO GET IT AT 7 MOS! Pixie dust for me while he's in the switching mood! I get to call on Friday, Oct. 31 to try and switch for May 31 leaving June 3. Give me pixie dust everyone!!!



All righty then!  Pixie dust for May reservation!! 

PS  You realize that once you adopt the Moose, you are required to submit a trip report including pictures once you return?  And if you submit it while there, you get extra "Moosie" points!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mickeymorse

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I just got thru showing the DH all of the wonderful pics at VWL......he said OK!!! TRY TO GET IT AT 7 MOS! Pixie dust for me while he's in the switching mood! I get to call on Friday, Oct. 31 to try and switch for May 31 leaving June 3. Give me pixie dust everyone!!!



Now THATS a siggie!!!

  some pixie dust for 7 mth window


----------



## eliza61

G]





Muushka said:


> The Moose looks fabulous on you!!!  Welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> All righty then!  Pixie dust for May reservation!!
> 
> *PS  You realize that once you adopt the Moose, you are required to submit a trip report including pictures once you return?  And if you submit it while there, you get extra "Moosie" points!  Thanks in advance*!



That's right, we have moose friends in high places and we're not afraid to use them!


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> G]
> 
> That's right, we have moose friends in high places and we're not afraid to use them!



  Love it eliza !!!!



> Lodge Love is a state of mind



Granny !   Now THIS is one classic quote !!!!   Great !


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I am bummed...the DH won't give up the BWV view to try out VWL!!!  So I will have to wait to join your groupies, until we finally get there! But we are going to do the Segway tour at FW, so we will be visiting. Really wanted to try it......so I'll have to live thru your pictures. So I hope all keep posting them!



Hey neighbor....you may have to talk your DH into going on a cash ressie like we did last January!  What a wonderful place in the winter!  Cozy...warm...fireplaces....  We loved it - and it was so-o worth it, even on cash!!  We can't wait to go again!! 
















(PS) I went thru your neck of the woods in MD last weekend on my way to a wedding in PA...went straight up Rt 27....told DH "there's a DIS'er around here somewhere"!   He was like "A What?"


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Hey neighbor....you may have to talk your DH into going on a cash ressie like we did last January! What a wonderful place in the winter! Cozy...warm...fireplaces.... We loved it - and it was so-o worth it, even on cash!! We can't wait to go again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (PS) I went thru your neck of the woods in MD last weekend on my way to a wedding in PA...went straight up Rt 27....told DH "there's a DIS'er around here somewhere"! He was like "A What?"


Awesome pics!!! Thanks for posting! I will be showing the DH these today! Well I convinced him to let us stay there if I can get it at 7 mos (so this Friday I will call......). Yep, you past right by me. Do you remember driving by the mall on 140 and then on 27? Not far from there!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Would anyone happen to have a pic of the geiser pool (we can swim in that one, right?)


----------



## loribell

Well the geyser is not really a pool. It is just behind the main pools hot tub. I will see if I can find a pic that shows both.


----------



## eliza61

BWV Dreamin said:


> Would anyone happen to have a pic of the geiser pool (we can swim in that one, right?)








Sorry my exposure was off when I took this.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wow! The pics are great.....I so hope I get this ressie on Friday!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I just got thru showing the DH all of the wonderful pics at VWL......he said OK!!! TRY TO GET IT AT 7 MOS! Pixie dust for me while he's in the switching mood! I get to call on Friday, Oct. 31 to try and switch for May 31 leaving June 3. Give me pixie dust everyone!!!



Here is some moose dust for you!    Good luck!!!!


----------



## Granny

Assuming the geyser pool means the main pool?

Here are a couple of pix











A nice view from the lodge out to the pool and Bay Lake


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I just got thru showing the DH all of the wonderful pics at VWL......he said OK!!! TRY TO GET IT AT 7 MOS! Pixie dust for me while he's in the switching mood! I get to call on Friday, Oct. 31 to try and switch for May 31 leaving June 3. Give me pixie dust everyone!!!



    

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Glad to see some of you are posting pics. We spent a good bit of time at the Lodge today but I won't be able to post pics as I had hoped. I was counting on my daughters camera. She has the cord to connect to my laptop and upload pictures. I reminded her 5 minuted before we left for the lodge to bring her camera. Of course she forgot it. We did get some pictures with my camera but I don't have anyway to upload those pics. My cousin is staying at VWL and that seems to be our family reunion meeting place so I will get some pics on the forgetful ones camera and post during the week.

Took the boat from the lodge for the dinner buffet at Trails End. First time we have had dinner here and I can say I prefer their breakfast. We did Chip and Dales campfire and the movie for the first time and the kids really enjoyed that. Thought for sure someone was going to lose an eye at the fire pit making those smores. Young kids with sticks and flaming marshmellows seem like an accident waiting to happen.. Have to get some rest...I'll update with pics soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Man, I go away for one day and you folks are some busy Moosies!  Tammy and went to the Panthers-Cardinals game yesterday and it was a blast.


----------



## DVC Mike

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and went to the Panthers-Cardinals game yesterday and it was a blast.


 
Go Panthers!


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Glad to see some of you are posting pics. We spent a good bit of time at the Lodge today but I won't be able to post pics as I had hoped. I was counting on my daughters camera. She has the cord to connect to my laptop and upload pictures. I reminded her 5 minuted before we left for the lodge to bring her camera. Of course she forgot it. We did get some pictures with my camera but I don't have anyway to upload those pics. My cousin is staying at VWL and that seems to be our family reunion meeting place so I will get some pics on the forgetful ones camera and post during the week.
> 
> Took the boat from the lodge for the dinner buffet at Trails End. First time we have had dinner here and I can say I prefer their breakfast. We did Chip and Dales campfire and the movie for the first time and the kids really enjoyed that. Thought for sure someone was going to lose an eye at the fire pit making those smores. Young kids with sticks and flaming marshmellows seem like an accident waiting to happen.. Have to get some rest...I'll update with pics soon.



Anxiously awaiting those pics. Thanks for the mini TR. Looking forward to more


----------



## horselover

Here's a few more pics.  Since I have no trips currently planned until Dec. '09    I guess I'll have to be content to just look over my old pics & live vicariously through those of you lucky enough to be going down sooner.  Sorry that some pics are huge & some smaller.  I got tired of trying to figure out how to resize them.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Horsie!!  Great pictures, thanks, I needed that. 

DisneyNutzy, thank you for the report.  Words are as good as pictures when described like you just did!  
Have a great time.


----------



## eliza61

WL pictures and the Phillies are 1 win away from the championship.  Could life get any better on a Monday?

Hey who's next up to bat for the world or the lodge?


----------



## tea pot

*horeslover*
WOW great pics..... Makes me Home Sick  
I don't think I've seen the topiary before where is it??   

*BWV Dreamin*
  Bunches and Bunches of Moose Dust


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> WL pictures and the Phillies are 1 win away from the championship.  Could life get any better on a Monday?
> 
> Hey who's next up to bat for the world or the lodge?



Looking forward to tonights game!!!Go Phillies!

We're not far away from our next visit, but BWV and BCV!  We will be waiting until December '09 for our next stay in VWL...been saving the points to book 11 months out.  DDiL wants to run in the 1/2 marathon in January '10, and we want to stay in VWL then too!  So, 2 great visits for us in VWL are about  14 months away!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *horeslover*
> WOW great pics..... Makes me Home Sick
> I don't think I've seen the topiary before where is it??
> 
> *BWV Dreamin*
> Bunches and Bunches of Moose Dust



The Mickey topiary is almost directly behind the bus stop in between the lodge & villas.  The buffalo toparies are in front of the main lodge.  Walk out the front door & they're right across the street.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Glad to see some of you are posting pics. We spent a good bit of time at the Lodge today but I won't be able to post pics as I had hoped. I was counting on my daughters camera. She has the cord to connect to my laptop and upload pictures. I reminded her 5 minuted before we left for the lodge to bring her camera. Of course she forgot it. We did get some pictures with my camera but I don't have anyway to upload those pics. My cousin is staying at VWL and that seems to be our family reunion meeting place so I will get some pics on the forgetful ones camera and post during the week.
> 
> Took the boat from the lodge for the dinner buffet at Trails End. First time we have had dinner here and I can say I prefer their breakfast. We did Chip and Dales campfire and the movie for the first time and the kids really enjoyed that. Thought for sure someone was going to lose an eye at the fire pit making those smores. Young kids with sticks and flaming marshmellows seem like an accident waiting to happen.. Have to get some rest...I'll update with pics soon.


DisneyNutzy thanks for the report.  We will just have to wait for the pictures!


eliza61 said:


> WL pictures and the Phillies are 1 win away from the championship.  Could life get any better on a Monday?
> 
> Hey who's next up to bat for the world or the lodge?





bobbiwoz said:


> Looking forward to tonights game!!!Go Phillies!
> 
> We're not far away from our next visit, but BWV and BCV!  We will be waiting until December '09 for our next stay in VWL...been saving the points to book 11 months out.  DDiL wants to run in the 1/2 marathon in January '10, and we want to stay in VWL then too!  So, 2 great visits for us in VWL are about  14 months away!
> 
> Bobbi



Eliza and Bobbiwoz!!  It is 20 minutes till the game and I'm a nervous wreck!!  Go Phillies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Here is some moose dust for them!


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> The Mickey topiary is almost directly behind the bus stop in between the lodge & villas.  The buffalo toparies are in front of the main lodge.  Walk out the front door & they're right across the street.




Thanks.....   Next visit I'll be hunting for green buffalo.


----------



## Muushka

My husband created a Mickey Countdown counter for his computer.  Imagine my surprise when I was up there when he fired it up.......60 days till Mickey!!

We decided to leave our Jan reservations in tact.  We really want to see WL De-Christmassed!  We plan on staying up the night to get pictures.  And I cannot imagine not seeing WL lobby at Christmas.  We have been there every year since it has opened.

We hope to snag a day at USF hotel (Hard Rock would be great) for the last Fri night in FL.  

Ahh  vacation!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> My husband created a Mickey Countdown counter for his computer.  Imagine my surprise when I was up there when he fired it up.......60 days till Mickey!!
> 
> We decided to leave our Jan reservations in tact.  We really want to see WL De-Christmassed!  We plan on staying up the night to get pictures.  And I cannot imagine not seeing WL lobby at Christmas.  We have been there every year since it has opened.
> 
> We hope to snag a day at USF hotel (Hard Rock would be great) for the last Fri night in FL.
> 
> Ahh  vacation!




Wow every year since it opened!!! now that's a real Groupie 
Hoping you have a wonderful vacation


----------



## Muushka

Thanks!  I should qualify my statement.  We have visited the Lodge every year since it has opened.  We have stayed there every year since 1999!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka...that is an amazing stat!!  As jealous as I am..I'm glad there's always been a groupie rep there!


----------



## Muushka




----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thanks!  I should qualify my statement.  We have visited the Lodge every year since it has opened.  We have stayed there every year since 1999!



You are my hero, I grovel at your feet.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> My husband created a Mickey Countdown counter for his computer.  Imagine my surprise when I was up there when he fired it up.......60 days till Mickey!!
> 
> We decided to leave our Jan reservations in tact.  We really want to see WL De-Christmassed!  We plan on staying up the night to get pictures.  And I cannot imagine not seeing WL lobby at Christmas.  We have been there every year since it has opened.
> 
> We hope to snag a day at USF hotel (Hard Rock would be great) for the last Fri night in FL.
> 
> Ahh  vacation!



Wow every year since it opened!  Where's the green-eyed monster smiley when you need one?!       At least now that I'm an owner I can look forward to many more trips in my future too.  Hope you're able to snag that USF room too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok VWL lovers!! Two more days, at 9:00a I'll be calling to change my ressie to VWL!! Pixie dust please!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Pixie dust coming your way!   I hope there's a room at VWL waiting just for you.


----------



## eliza61

It's a dreary Wednesday here in the Philly area and we're itching for a world series celebrations.  So I need a little faux sunshine  

*Anybody have any favorite shops they love in the world?*

I'm not a big sovie shopper but whenever I visit I love to go to the Tea shop at the UK pavillion in Epcot.  I usually end up buying some Earl Grey tea (which I know I can get cheaper at the market but  ) and strolling through it.  I just love it.


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok VWL lovers!! Two more days, at 9:00a I'll be calling to change my ressie to VWL!! Pixie dust please!!



Best wishes and PD for you! 

My favorites are Germany, the toy store.  I always like to see the Steiff stuffed animals.  Before my allergies, I collected them.  Now they sit, all alone, on a shelf in the guest bedroom.  So sad.  Talk about animal abuse... 

And the other place I love to visit is also at UK.  I am not a tea drinker, but I love the area that sells all the hand creams.  Smells sooooo good.

There may be more....stay tuned.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Thanks!  I should qualify my statement.  We have visited the Lodge every year since it has opened.  We have stayed there every year since 1999!



Like everyone else here    Its nice to know that we are going to be able to start an annual pilgrimage as well. 



BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok VWL lovers!! Two more days, at 9:00a I'll be calling to change my ressie to VWL!! Pixie dust please!!



You got it!!    



eliza61 said:


> It's a dreary Wednesday here in the Philly area and we're itching for a world series celebrations.  So I need a little faux sunshine
> 
> *Anybody have any favorite shops they love in the world?*
> 
> I'm not a big sovie shopper but whenever I visit I love to go to the Tea shop at the UK pavillion in Epcot.  I usually end up buying some Earl Grey tea (which I know I can get cheaper at the market but  ) and strolling through it.  I just love it.



This probably isn't exactly what you were looking for Eliza but I find it next to impossible to walk past Main Street Bakery without sampling something.


----------



## vwlvette

5 more days then it's off to your glorious lodge!!! 1 more day here at work, time is dragging so much, hopefully we will be able to celebrate a World Series victory tonight! Many moons ago i was almost involved in another one of the big 4 sports celebration, instead I had to watch another team celebrate, that was heart breaking, maybe tonight will be the night that Philly breaks it's reputation. At least that would give me some distraction until tuesday morning!!!!!

time keeps draggingggggg onnnnnnn.................................


----------



## Muushka

I hope your team, who ever they are, wins!

And have a great time at VWL!!!  
Wait, you said 'your' glorious Lodge????


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> It's a dreary Wednesday here in the Philly area and we're itching for a world series celebrations.  So I need a little faux sunshine
> 
> *Anybody have any favorite shops they love in the world?*
> 
> I'm not a big sovie shopper but whenever I visit I love to go to the Tea shop at the UK pavillion in Epcot.  I usually end up buying some Earl Grey tea (which I know I can get cheaper at the market but  ) and strolling through it.  I just love it.



As you may of guessed the tea shop is one of my favorites as well. I always pickup a box English Breakfast and a tin of the loose Christmas Tea
another favorite is the Christmas Shop in Down Town Disney


----------



## tea pot

How do you get multiple quotes in your post... I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## ransom

tea pot said:


> How do you get multiple quotes in your post... I can't seem to figure it out



Use the little button at the bottom of each post that shows a quote symbol and a plus symbol: "+

Click that button on whatever posts you want to quote, then hit the Reply button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Muushka

Oh!  After reading TP's can I add some?

Christmas store in MK and DD
The Art of Disney in DD and Epcot.


----------



## loribell

My favorite stores:

Mousegears @ Epcot
Art of Disney @ DTD & the Christmas Store. 
Gift shop @ AKL


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok VWL lovers!! Two more days, at 9:00a I'll be calling to change my ressie to VWL!! Pixie dust please!!



Sending Lots and Lots Of Pixie/Moose Dust    




ransom said:


> Use the little button at the bottom of each post that shows a quote symbol and a plus symbol: "+
> 
> Click that button on whatever posts you want to quote, then hit the Reply button at the bottom of the page.



By George I think I've got it..... Thanks a Bunch


----------



## vwlvette

Muushka said:


> I hope your team, who ever they are, wins!
> 
> And have a great time at VWL!!!
> Wait, you said 'your' glorious Lodge????



Sorry, ment OUR glorious lodge!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok VWL lovers!! Two more days, at 9:00a I'll be calling to change my ressie to VWL!! Pixie dust please!!



Good luck to you!


----------



## Muushka

vwlvette said:


> Sorry, ment OUR glorious lodge!!!


   That's better!


----------



## jimmytammy

Favorite stores...

The Mercantile at WL for obvious reasons.  But I do really enjoy going in there.  Not so much for the generic Disney stuff but more for the WL stuff.  I even enjoy sitting by the fire in there, as well.

Mousegear at Epcot.  Worlds of Disney at DTD(if its not crowded)  Basin at DTD(cant stay for long though, the fumes get to me)

ESPN store at BW

Main St. Bakery, BW Bakery(again for obvious reasons)


----------



## Muushka

The Mercantile!! What was I thinking???


----------



## Granny

Favorite store, huh?

I have to join the bandwagon for World of Disney and the Christmas Shoppe at DTD.  I guess because both have so much theming!

I also always like the store next to Liberty Tree Tavern in MK...especially when the Christmas stuff is out.  

And of course, the Mercantile... 

Yep, I think those are my faves.


----------



## Anal Annie

eliza61 said:


> *Anybody have any favorite shops they love in the world?*
> 
> I'm not a big sovie shopper but whenever I visit I love to go to the Tea shop at the UK pavillion in Epcot.  I usually end up buying some Earl Grey tea (which I know I can get cheaper at the market but  ) and strolling through it.  I just love it.



Does that little margarita stand in Mexico count? They are the perfect souvie - take up NO room in the luggage!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> It's a dreary Wednesday here in the Philly area and we're itching for a world series celebrations.  So I need a little faux sunshine



Yay Eliza we got that celebration!!!!!!!    

Woo Hoo Phillies!!!!

Sorry to the other groupies for being off topic.


----------



## Muushka

Anal Annie said:


> Does that little margarita stand in Mexico count? They are the perfect souvie - take up NO room in the luggage!



They count!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yay Eliza we got that celebration!!!!!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo Phillies!!!!
> 
> Sorry to the other groupies for being off topic.



   Congrats!


----------



## Granny

Congrats to the Phillies fans.   

I admit that I was pulling for the Rays, but was glad to see the local St. Louis kid Ryan Howard contribute a bit to the success of the Phillies.

Just please don't tell me you guys think anyone but Albert Pujols deserves the MVP award!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Favorite stores :

Emporium on Main Street
Mercantile at WL
Ye Old Christmas Shop in Liberty Square
Briar Patch near Splash Mtn
Main Street Gallery*

PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS AND LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yay Eliza we got that celebration!!!!!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo Phillies!!!!
> 
> Sorry to the other groupies for being off topic.



After 28 looooong years.   



Granny said:


> Congrats to the Phillies fans.
> 
> I admit that I was pulling for the Rays, but was glad to see the local St. Louis kid Ryan Howard contribute a bit to the success of the Phillies.
> 
> *Just please don't tell me you guys think anyone but Albert Pujols *deserves the MVP award!



Bite your tongue.  The Rays are young, they've got time.


MiaSRN62 said:


> *Favorite stores :
> 
> Emporium on Main Street
> Mercantile at WL
> Ye Old Christmas Shop in Liberty Square
> Briar Patch near Splash Mtn
> Main Street Gallery*
> 
> PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS AND LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!!!!



I must be a happy camper, I broke down last night at 12:00 am and brought an "offical" Ryan howard Phillies jersey ($$$ouch).  I'll admit I'm the queen of "the vendor outside the ball park"


----------



## mickeymorse

Congrats on your Phillies winning the World Series Eliza. 24 and counting for my team.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I must be a happy camper, I broke down last night at 12:00 am and brought an "offical" Ryan howard Phillies jersey ($$$ouch)



Whoo-hoo eliza !!!!   Will I see you at the parade tommorrow !   I'm sure you'll be able to spot me out of the 20,000 people that'll be there....  But look for me, ok ?!!!!!!  BTW, I'll have a Ryan Howard shirt on too !


----------



## horselover

Mercantile at VWL
Gift Shop at AKV
World of Disney @ DTD (but it's always too crowded!)
Disney Housewares store @ DTD which I can't remember the name of    
And last, but not least my #1 favorite Goofy's Candy Shop


----------



## tea pot

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Favorite stores :
> 
> Emporium on Main Street
> Mercantile at WL
> Ye Old Christmas Shop in Liberty Square
> Briar Patch near Splash Mtn
> Main Street Gallery*
> 
> PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS AND LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!!!!



Hey this guy looks a lot like our GREEN MONSTER (Red Sox)
CONGRATS TO THE PHILLIES


----------



## Muushka

If Mr Muushka was a poster, this would be his


> And last, but not least my #1 favorite Goofy's Candy Shop


----------



## vwlvette

Congratulations to the Phillies!!!!! Guess I will see somne of them down at our lodge next week!! I have been on a playing surface after losing a major championship, I know how the Rays feel, but they desirve credit for getting to the World Series, I will be in Philly on Friday! then it's off to VWL on tuesday morning!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> If Mr Muushka was a poster, this would be his


How is it that I've missed this shop!!  Where is it Muush?  A store devoted to candy, I'm slipping in my old age.  



vwlvette said:


> Congratulations to the Phillies!!!!! Guess I will see somne of them down at our lodge next week!! I have been on a playing surface after losing a major championship, I know how the Rays feel, but they desirve credit for getting to the World Series, I will be in Philly on Friday! then it's off to VWL on tuesday morning!



As much as I love Philly, I'd trade places with you.  Have a great trip, Vette.
Remeber to feed our picture addiction when you get back.


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> How is it that I've missed this shop!!  Where is it Muush?  A store devoted to candy, I'm slipping in my old age.
> 
> Its in DTD near Wolfgang Puck Express. Yummy
> 
> 
> As much as I love Philly, I'd trade places with you.  Have a great trip, Vette.
> Remeber to feed our picture addiction when you get back.



I second the have a great trip.


----------



## Muushka

Speaking of Wolfgang Express, I love that place.  And I just made reservations for the Cafe when we go in Jan.  They have the best (macadamia nut) chicken I ever ate!

Goofy's is always our last stop before we leave.  We use all of our snack credits there on mint smoothies.  We keep 2 and give the rest to our wonderful neighbors who take care of our cats while we are away.  Well, we give them other things in addition to the smoothies!

Eliza, I love that nickname Muush!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> After 28 looooong years.



Well, I'll admit we're a bit spoiled with the baseball Cardinals successes over the years.  On the other hand, I don't think anyone can touch the Blues when it comes to NHL championship droughts!  

Vette...have a great trip!   

Ransom and LodgeLoafer (not the cat) are coming up quick with their VWL trips!!  

And then a whole bunch of holiday trips for the Groupies!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> They count!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Muushka and love your Chococat!



Granny said:


> Congrats to the Phillies fans.
> 
> I admit that I was pulling for the Rays, but was glad to see the local St. Louis kid Ryan Howard contribute a bit to the success of the Phillies.
> 
> Just please don't tell me you guys think anyone but Albert Pujols deserves the MVP award!


Well thanks anyway!


MiaSRN62 said:


> *PHILLIES ARE WORLD SERIES CHAMPS AND LOOK FOR ME IN THE PARADE ON FRIDAY !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Oh Maria I am so jealous!!!!!  Wish I could be there with you!  Have a great time and do some cheering for me!!! It is hard being a Phillies phan so far away.  Wish I could have seen some of the local coverage.  Bet Tug was cheering!



eliza61 said:



			After 28 looooong years.   
I must be a happy camper, I broke down last night at 12:00 am and brought an "offical" Ryan howard Phillies jersey ($$$ouch).  I'll admit I'm the queen of "the vendor outside the ball park"
		
Click to expand...

I used to sell those jerseys when I worked at Showcase so I know they aren't cheap but they sure are nice.  I have got to get me one of the t-shirts they were wearing last night!



vwlvette said:



			Congratulations to the Phillies!!!!! Guess I will see somne of them down at our lodge next week!! I have been on a playing surface after losing a major championship, I know how the Rays feel, but they desirve credit for getting to the World Series, I will be in Philly on Friday! then it's off to VWL on tuesday morning!
		
Click to expand...


Have a great time both in Philly and at our lodge!!!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY HALLOWEEN VWL GROUPIES !!!!!


----------



## Granny

Maria...another great Groupie graphic!   

In fact, I think you clearly take home the Grand Groupie Graphics award!!! 

Happy Halloween to all Groupies!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Speaking of Wolfgang Express, I love that place.  And I just made reservations for the Cafe when we go in Jan.  They have the best (macadamia nut) chicken I ever ate!
> 
> Goofy's is always our last stop before we leave.  We use all of our snack credits there on mint smoothies.  We keep 2 and give the rest to our wonderful neighbors who take care of our cats while we are away.  Well, we give them other things in addition to the smoothies!
> 
> Eliza, I love that nickname Muush!



You're not going to get all Muushy on us, are you?



Granny said:


> Well, I'll admit we're a bit spoiled with the baseball Cardinals successes over the years.  On the other hand, I don't think anyone can touch the Blues when it comes to NHL championship droughts!
> 
> *Unless of course you count the 62 Blackhawks or my team, the 67 Leafs*





MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN VWL GROUPIES !!!!!





Granny said:


> Maria...another great Groupie graphic!
> 
> In fact, I think you clearly take home the Grand Groupie Graphics award!!!
> 
> Happy Halloween to all Groupies!!!



I don't know how you do it Maria, but keep on doing it.

Happy Halloween Groupies!! Save some candy for the kids.


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPYHALLOWEEN


----------



## horselover

Happy Halloween everyone!

Maria, another fantastic graphic as usual.      What program do you use to make these?  Can't wait to see what you come up with for Thanksgiving & Christmas.  

Remember when you're going through the Halloween candy tonight (for those with kiddos) it's one for them, one for you, one for them, two for you when they're not looking.


----------



## loribell

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.


----------



## wildernessDad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.



I think that it was because I gave you pixie dust.


----------



## mickeymorse

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.



Yay!!! Glad to see it came through. Wait until we bug you for a TR and Pics


----------



## Laxmom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.



That's just awesome!!  Are you doing HHI and VWL next year?  I don't think I can talk Laxdad into going back to WDW next year unless we do VWL.  We have been 3 times since July.  Our trip to HHI will just have to be my Disney fix for next year.

We cancelled our DCL trip and are heading to Aruba instead.  Just got too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Laxmom said:


> That's just awesome!! Are you doing HHI and VWL next year? I don't think I can talk Laxdad into going back to WDW next year unless we do VWL. We have been 3 times since July. Our trip to HHI will just have to be my Disney fix for next year.
> 
> We cancelled our DCL trip and are heading to Aruba instead. Just got too good of a deal to pass up!


Going to HHI in a week!! Going to VWL now post our Wonder cruise in May. Then its off to Vero Beach in September!  

So glad you cancelled DCL. It will be worth it to buy VWL. Jealous of Aruba trip though!


----------



## Dodie

First of all, Groupies, long time no chat.  Sorry. Life and work gets in the way sometimes...








BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.



Hooray!!!! Another convert! We'll be trying out "your" resort in May for the first time and we're excited about that too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> In fact, I think you clearly take home the Grand Groupie Graphics award!!!






> I don't know how you do it Maria, but keep on doing it.



*Thanks...I'm glad u all enjoy them !  I find some of them and I think some of the graphics find me  *



> Maria, another fantastic graphic as usual.  What program do you use to make these? Can't wait to see what you come up with for Thanksgiving & Christmas.


*I'll be honest horselover....I don't make them myself.  I just find them : )*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN VWL GROUPIES !!!!!



Great graphic Maria and a Happy Halloween to all!
Maria did you go to the parade and if so how was it?



BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.


Congrats!!!



Dodie said:


> First of all, Groupies, long time no chat.  Sorry. Life and work gets in the way sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!!!! Another convert! We'll be trying out "your" resort in May for the first time and we're excited about that too.



Dodie!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Sorry folks, this is only the beginning of my questions for you! I put a request in during my VWL ressie to be close to the elevators. Since we are staying in a studio, I am trying to avoid the dreaded "dumpster" view. Looking at the floor plan, it looks like there are both lock-offs and dedicated studios not too far from the elevators. I guess my risk is getting one real close...is there too much noise by the elevators? Not too many studios that are right across from them, more like around the corner and such. What do you think?


----------



## loribell




----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria did you go to the parade and if so how was it?



*Sadly, no DLI......
We were up by 8:30 am.  Out the door by 9:45 am (the parade was to begin at noon).   Got to the train station......after 1 hour and 15 min of waiting and two trains go right by us, we decided to head home and plan the strategy for driving there.  Then we were watching the TV.  I-76 and I-95 jammed....Walt Whitman Bridge jammed......all parking lots in the city filled to capacity by 10:30 am.  We are 50 min to an hour away on a good traffic day....so we were estimating a 90 min drive at least and possibly getting down there and having nowhere to park.   Then Septa suspended trains for a couple hours.  News people said thousands were unable to make it in to the city.  We really would have needed to be up by 6 am and down in the city by like 8 or 9 am.  I thought leaving at 9:45 am would be adequate.   There were people down in the city waiting for the parade beginning around 6-7 am.  Don't know what I was thinking.  So it was disappointing to miss it.  And we tried for like 90 min to get a train or attempt to drive and then we came to our senses.  We figured by the time we finally got down there, found some place to park, then walk to the parade area, we'd miss it.  I think Septa said it was going to take hours to get everyone back home again.   We did watch the entire parade (all 4 hours of it), live on TV.  I know....not the same. *

*It was one ugly day for transportation :  *http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/traffic_autos/transit/Parade_of_Problems_SEPTA__PATCO_Maxed_Out.html


----------



## loribell

Ahh, it is times like this I am glad I live in the middle of nowhere with no major sports team to get attached to!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Day after Halloween groupies!  The last 2 years once Halloween passed, we were starting our holiday countdown to VWL...this year we are not heading down... So...I guess my groupies will have to get me there vicariously!!


----------



## Muushka

Blossomz, I had Christmas last night!  Several gangs (of very nice) kids rang the bell and waited till I got to the door and proceeded to sing Christmas carols!  Very cute!  We won't be doing VWL this Christmas either  , but will get to see the tree in Jan.



Laxmom said:


> That's just awesome!!  Are you doing HHI and VWL next year?  I don't think I can talk Laxdad into going back to WDW next year unless we do VWL.  We have been 3 times since July.  Our trip to HHI will just have to be my Disney fix for next year.
> 
> We cancelled our DCL trip and are heading to Aruba instead.  Just got too good of a deal to pass up!



Do tell about your Aruba deal!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Sorry folks, this is only the beginning of my questions for you! I put a request in during my VWL ressie to be close to the elevators. Since we are staying in a studio, I am trying to avoid the dreaded "dumpster" view. Looking at the floor plan, it looks like there are both lock-offs and dedicated studios not too far from the elevators. I guess my risk is getting one real close...is there too much noise by the elevators? Not too many studios that are right across from them, more like around the corner and such. What do you think?



We have stayed near the elevators many times and have not noticed extra noise.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Sorry folks, this is only the beginning of my questions for you! I put a request in during my VWL ressie to be close to the elevators. Since we are staying in a studio, I am trying to avoid the dreaded "dumpster" view. Looking at the floor plan, it looks like there are both lock-offs and dedicated studios not too far from the elevators. I guess my risk is getting one real close...is there too much noise by the elevators? Not too many studios that are right across from them, more like around the corner and such. What do you think?



Congratulations on getting your reservation switched to VWL!  

We've stayed very close to the elevators and never heard any noise from them.  I think your request should give you a good chance of avoiding the DDV.   

I'm sure you will love your visit to our beloved VWL!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Congrats BWV Dreamin !!!!   You'll love the VWL......it's a very different atmosphere from BWV though.  

And also, we stayed near the elevators too and never noticed any noise.  *


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Congratulations on getting your reservation switched to VWL!
> 
> We've stayed very close to the elevators and never heard any noise from them.  I think your request should give you a good chance of avoiding the DDV.
> 
> I'm suer you will love your visit to our beloved VWL!!!



I love the Acronym..... DDV


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the phone with MS. A VWL studio was available, I was able to switch and have printed off the new ressie from dvcmember.com! It's official! Now I can live thru this thread for the next 7 mos. consuming all of your valuable info about VWL! Looking forward to all of your comments.



Congrats   You will Love your stay at the Wonderful and beloved Lodge

question How did you print your ressie from dvc member.com ??


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tea pot said:


> Congrats   You will Love your stay at the Wonderful and beloved Lodge
> 
> question How did you print your ressie from dvc member.com ??


After you log into dvcmember.com, go to your membership info. There you can view vacation details under each contract you own. Click on vacation details....there you will see your scheduled vacation, the reservation number and points used. I just print that entire screen from my computer (there is no specific print on the website). Always like to have documentation as a backup....never know when a problem may arise!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Sadly, no DLI......
> We were up by 8:30 am.  Out the door by 9:45 am (the parade was to begin at noon).   Got to the train station......after 1 hour and 15 min of waiting and two trains go right by us, we decided to head home and plan the strategy for driving there.  Then we were watching the TV.  I-76 and I-95 jammed....Walt Whitman Bridge jammed......all parking lots in the city filled to capacity by 10:30 am.  We are 50 min to an hour away on a good traffic day....so we were estimating a 90 min drive at least and possibly getting down there and having nowhere to park.   Then Septa suspended trains for a couple hours.  News people said thousands were unable to make it in to the city.  We really would have needed to be up by 6 am and down in the city by like 8 or 9 am.  I thought leaving at 9:45 am would be adequate.   There were people down in the city waiting for the parade beginning around 6-7 am.  Don't know what I was thinking.  So it was disappointing to miss it.  And we tried for like 90 min to get a train or attempt to drive and then we came to our senses.  We figured by the time we finally got down there, found some place to park, then walk to the parade area, we'd miss it.  I think Septa said it was going to take hours to get everyone back home again.   We did watch the entire parade (all 4 hours of it), live on TV.  I know....not the same. *
> 
> *It was one ugly day for transportation :  *http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/traffic_autos/transit/Parade_of_Problems_SEPTA__PATCO_Maxed_Out.html


Wow what a mess.  Sorry you couldn't make it.  I tried to watch some of the WPVI coverage on the computer but couldn't really do it at work.   



loribell said:


> Ahh, it is times like this I am glad I live in the middle of nowhere with no major sports team to get attached to!


Loribell we don't live close to any major teams either but have to hear about the Nebraska Cornhuskers constantly.  Who I do believe play Oklahoma today.


----------



## Laxmom

Do tell about your Aruba deal!


We own a couple Marriott's in addition to our DVC.  We were supposed to go to HHI on Marriott in July but Laxdad decided that our trip to HHI DVC in April would be enough so we deposited our week with II.  They wanted that summer HHI week so badly that they gave us an accomodation certificate for it; basically a really cheap stay in addition to our week.  I was able to find a 2 bedroom at the Marriott Surf Club in Palm Beach, Aruba for Labor Day week for $299 for the entire week.  Just too good to pass up!

I have to introduce you guys to our new baby.





His name is Toby and we got him last Saturday - that's why I haven't been around much.  He is a busy little guy!  He is 4 months old and weighs a whopping 8lbs!!  He is just wonderful!


----------



## loribell

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Loribell we don't live close to any major teams either but have to hear about the Nebraska Cornhuskers constantly.  Who I do believe play Oklahoma today.



Yep we are playing them in Norman tonight. I wish Pelini would hurry up and get that team back in shape so we can go back to having a real rivalry again. 



Laxmom said:


> I have to introduce you guys to our new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Toby and we got him last Saturday - that's why I haven't been around much.  He is a busy little guy!  He is 4 months old and weighs a whopping 8lbs!!  He is just wonderful!



He is sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Laxmom said:


> I have to introduce you guys to our new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Toby and we got him last Saturday - that's why I haven't been around much.  He is a busy little guy!  He is 4 months old and weighs a whopping 8lbs!!  He is just wonderful!


Laxmom your baby is beautiful!!!  



loribell said:


> Yep we are playing them in Norman tonight. I wish Pelini would hurry up and get that team back in shape so we can go back to having a real rivalry again.



Quite the whooping going on! Wow!  It's 42 to 7 right now.  Too bad.   No I'm not a Nebraska football fan.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks welcome back to reality.  Hope you had a great trip!!!


----------



## Muushka

Laxmom, Toby is one beautiful pup.  And that picture, just wonderful.  I once wanted to be a petographer.  But did not peruse it.  Looking at that pic makes me wish I had been the one to take it!

Aruba sounds like a great deal!

Is HD home yet??????


----------



## loribell

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Quite the whooping going on! Wow!  It's 42 to 7 right now.  Too bad.   No I'm not a Nebraska football fan.



Yep it was quite a whopping. I miss the old days when it was a good game.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Toby is adorable Laxmom !!!!
And great deal on Aruba !!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

BWVDreamin

Congrats on the ressie!!

We have stayed VERY near the elevators and not once did we hear any noise


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Is HD home yet??????



She was getting home yesterday.  Hope to hear a good report!

Vwlvette!  Only 2 more days till you leave!  How is the packing going?  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Muushka

HappyDinks.....Where are you??????????????


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies

I've been delinquent in reporting on our stay, but I've finally found the time.
That's the only downside to vacations, catching up on all you didn't do while you were gone.

Our lodge was as awesome as ever! The villa rooms look very nice with their recent spiffing up.  Fresh paint, carpet and bedding; and I loved the new club chair!  Unfortunately, I don't have a picture, but it is a pretty plum/cream/green plaid.  What do you think, *black & white check haters*?

We were having such a fun and relaxing time we even extended our trip by two days. That necessitated moving from a one bedroom to a studio.  And that studio was,.... drum roll please..., a 4th floor dumpster view!  We weren't complaining though, we were just glad we could stay longer at our happy place.

I don't know if our weather was typical for mid October but mid 80's during the day, mid 60's at night, and no humidity has made this time of year our all time favorite.

Our only disappointment was not meeting Ranger Stan.  He was away for a few weeks.  Maybe we'll finally get the chance in December.  Six more weeks, yahoo!  Love having it be just the two of us, but will be happy to  have our DD and DS with us.

Now I'll share some pictures of some of the items in the lobby that contribute to my love of VWL:





 

I collect birdhouses; I'd love to add this one to my collection!







Always walk around and pay attention to the details.





 

Favorite spot to sit, relax, and look at the critters on the screen.







Not in the lobby but my new acquisition for my pin collection.

Sorry the pictures are so small.  I must take a class on how to do this stuff!

*Deb*


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Sorry folks, this is only the beginning of my questions for you! I put a request in during my VWL ressie to be close to the elevators. Since we are staying in a studio, I am trying to avoid the dreaded "dumpster" view. Looking at the floor plan, it looks like there are both lock-offs and dedicated studios not too far from the elevators. I guess my risk is getting one real close...is there too much noise by the elevators? Not too many studios that are right across from them, more like around the corner and such. What do you think?



First - congratulations!  Second, although we did not stay near the elevators when we were there the whole place was so-o quiet and peaceful....can't imagine you having any noise anywhere!  We were like across that rotunda area - just outside of that long hallway...we had a dedicated studio right on the corner of the 5th floor I think it was.


----------



## Anal Annie

Laxmom said:


> I have to introduce you guys to our new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Toby and we got him last Saturday - that's why I haven't been around much.  He is a busy little guy!  He is 4 months old and weighs a whopping 8lbs!!  He is just wonderful!



Awwww  What a sweet pea!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Deb !
Thanks for the report and pics !  Love living vicariously through you all !   So the dumpster view wasn't that bad ?  That's good to hear.  I haven't had the privledge to get that view yet     Love that pin !  I need to get that one !  And I know what you mean about returning from a vacation.  It is so difficult to get back into the swing of normal life.  I think not eating out all the time really gets me.  I'm like : "you mean I have to go back to cooking for everyone again !  WHAAAAHHH" ?      *


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back Deb and thanks for the fix!  I want to see that chair now!  It sounds pretty.  I wonder why they didn't grab the couch and replace it while they were at it!  And I am not a pin collector, but that WL pin is one I might have to get.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home!  Thanks for the report!  I needed that!


----------



## Laxmom

Thanks guys.  He is a cutie and a good boy.  He has certainly livened up our house!!  He sleeps thru the night in his crate - no noise at all.  Man are we lucky!

Thanks for the trip report.  I guess when it boils down to it, a dumpster view is better than not being there at all!  I am getting so anxious for our trip next month!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Deb

Thanks for the great trip report!  Sounds like you had a great time.  And how much fun to extend your trip.  We have never done that on the final part of our trip, but kept adding days to the front part before arrival.  Always justify that with we have APs(like we need some kinda excuse) 

Thanks for giving an update on Ranger Stan.  I was getting concerned as I have called twice, left 1 message, and written as well.  I had a feeling he may be out of town, but after this long and not much to go on, I was getting concerned.


----------



## eliza61

Welcome back Deb,
How cool to be able to sneak in a few extra days.  Wow, glad to hear you had a great trip.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics & trip report Deb.  I love that new pin!  I must get one for myself.  I have the totem pole one, but that one is super cute.  Ok I'm off to search airfares to see when I can get myself down there.   Too many people talking about upcoming trips.  I can't take it!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> HappyDinks.....Where are you??????????????



We're baacckk!  Got in at 6:15 Saturday night and went right from the airport to downtown Richmond to hear Tony Blair (former PM of Britain) speak.  Great speaker - but we were so tired - left after his presentation and didn't wait for the Q and A afterward.

Just a quick check in for now - spent yesterday running to catch up for this week.  Will post our report as soon as we have a free minute.  The cruise was GREAT!  The parks - wonderful as usual. And we got to ride Toy Story 5 times (and not wait 90 minutes in line either!).

We had a room right next to the elevators - and overlooking the walkway canopy - on the second floor.  Renovations to the first floor started the day we got there.

More later groupies!

Leslie


----------



## Muushka

She's BBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCKKKKKK!!


----------



## horselover

I'm going Home!!!!     

I found a good airfare for when the kiddos have a couple days off over MLK weekend.  Called MS & they had a 1 BR available for my dates all except for Sun. night.  So I booked it & will W/L for Sun.  We'll be homelss that night, but oh well.  I'll book a cash room somewhere.  Do we get a cash ressie discount at the lodge?  MS couldn't seem to answer that question.  She transferred me to someone else, but I got tired of holding.  I need the 2 queens.  Just can't do the 2 doubles.   I'm so excited!         Hopefully I'll be saying that when I get back.  DH isn't coming with us.  It will just be me & the 2 boys.  Lord help me!


----------



## Muushka

HL, I wish you could be a little more excited about your trip!   Congrats!

About that discount at WL,no, I don't think you can get one, but if I am wrong, someone will correct me!

Have you ever stayed at Dixie Landings (POR)?  We just love that place. 
Oops, not sure if they are doubles or queens.


----------



## horselover

Yes, I am excited & I'm not afraid to show it!       Going home to our beloved lodge.      I didn't think I was going to get there until Dec. '09.   Just booked a room at CSR for 1/18.  The boys will have to live with the smaller beds.  I just don't want to listen to "he's touching me!" or "keep your feet on your own side!"  Worse comes to worse one of them can sleep with me.  But, please send some pixie dust my way because I would be thrilled if we don't have to move.  It worked for BW Dreamin' maybe it will work for me!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> I'm going Home!!!!
> 
> I found a good airfare for when the kiddos have a couple days off over MLK weekend.  Called MS & they had a 1 BR available for my dates all except for Sun. night.  So I booked it & will W/L for Sun.  We'll be homelss that night, but oh well.  I'll book a cash room somewhere.  Do we get a cash ressie discount at the lodge?  MS couldn't seem to answer that question.  She transferred me to someone else, but I got tired of holding.  I need the 2 queens.  Just can't do the 2 doubles.   I'm so excited!         Hopefully I'll be saying that when I get back.  DH isn't coming with us.  It will just be me & the 2 boys.  Lord help me!



Congrats and here is you moose dust!


----------



## blossomz

Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Horselover*, Fantastic! 

*HD*, welcome back and looking forward to your report.

*JT*, I asked about Stan when we checked in.
I so wanted to tell him you said hi!  They said he had called and thought he would be back the next week, which would have been the last week of Oct.
Hope we get to meet him in December.

Everyone make sure you vote tomorrow!  Oregon does mail elections.  Kind of miss the polling booth.
*
Deb*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> But, please send some pixie dust my way because I would be thrilled if we don't have to move. It worked for BW Dreamin' maybe it will work for me!


----------



## jimmytammy

JT, I asked about Stan when we checked in.
I so wanted to tell him you said hi! They said he had called and thought he would be back the next week, which would have been the last week of Oct.
Hope we get to meet him in December

Thanks Deb

I am wondering if he may have had knee surgery.  I know he has knee problems and climbing those stairs to do Flag Family presents some issues.  But he is a trooper.  

I too want to see him in Dec.  He is like the folks on this thread, family.


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover

We are excited with you!


----------



## blossomz

When we saw Stan over the summer he said he no longer needed surgery...hope it stayed that way...


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies! 
We're back after spending 10 busy days at the World. There were 11 of us ranging from 3 months to 87 years. Dear husband and I played tour guide.

We stayed at SSR, through did have dinner at Artists Point.   It was wonderful!

The weather was most accomodating. Only 1 day of rain. Too bad we were sitting waiting on Fantasmic to start when the heavens opened up and the rains came down.  Never did get back to see it... 

We found the parks to be moderately busy. All of our transportation; bus, boat and monorail was outstanding. We never waited longer than 10 minutes anywhere.

At 78 years, this was my moms first trip. She received her '1st Trip' button and became the pin trader extraordinaire. I don't know what she hit on Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger, but she scored over 302,000, was named the Space Ace and posted the high score of the day.  My dad passed away recently, so this trip was bittersweet. Mom thoroughly enjoyed herself and would go back again in a minute.

I've only skimmed the pages since I've returned. A hearty Hello and Welcome to all the new Groupies.

Congratulations horselover on your upcoming trip! 

Granny - We'll be staying May 1 through 9, 2009 at VWL  - Changed our SSR ressie to VWL today. Kindly update your list.

It's nice to be back on the Boards, I've missed all your friendly chatter.

Sleep sweet, all!
Di


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Back Di,

Wow you guys must be exhausted!! Glad to hear you mom enjoyed herself, I'm sure spending time at the world with her loved ones was great for spirit.  I may have to borrow her though, that was some serious shooting.  LOL.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies!
> We're back after spending 10 busy days at the World. There were 11 of us ranging from 3 months to 87 years. Dear husband and I played tour guide.
> 
> We stayed at SSR, through did have dinner at Artists Point.   It was wonderful!
> 
> The weather was most accomodating. Only 1 day of rain. Too bad we were sitting waiting on Fantasmic to start when the heavens opened up and the rains came down.  Never did get back to see it...
> 
> We found the parks to be moderately busy. All of our transportation; bus, boat and monorail was outstanding. We never waited longer than 10 minutes anywhere.
> 
> At 78 years, this was my moms first trip. She received her '1st Trip' button and became the pin trader extraordinaire. I don't know what she hit on Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger, but she scored over 302,000, was named the Space Ace and posted the high score of the day.  My dad passed away recently, so this trip was bittersweet. Mom thoroughly enjoyed herself and would go back again in a minute.
> 
> I've only skimmed the pages since I've returned. A hearty Hello and Welcome to all the new Groupies.
> 
> Congratulations horselover on your upcoming trip!
> 
> Granny - We'll be staying May 1 through 9, 2009 at VWL  - Changed our SSR ressie to VWL today. Kindly update your list.
> 
> It's nice to be back on the Boards, I've missed all your friendly chatter.
> 
> Sleep sweet, all!
> Di



Glad you had such a good trip.  How awesome for your Mom to have such a good time on her first trip!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back DiznyDi.  And it sounds like the trip was a ball.  I love the part about your Mom and Buzz!


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like a great trip DizneyDi!


Hey..I came home to a great surprise today!!  I received a beautiful piece of framed artwork which I assume will also be a part of the tapestry in the new Kadani Village Lobby!  It will fit nicely with the rest of my world artwork!  Wow! 

Happy Election Day everyone!  Did anyone write in Stan?


----------



## Dodie

Sounds like DizneyDi had an awesome trip!!!! That's great about your mom!  Welcome back!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Sounds like a great trip DizneyDi!
> 
> 
> Hey..I came home to a great surprise today!!  I received a beautiful piece of framed artwork which I assume will also be a part of the tapestry in the new Kadani Village Lobby!  It will fit nicely with the rest of my world artwork!  Wow!
> 
> Happy Election Day everyone!  Did anyone write in Stan?



That is a great idea!  Can we go back and do a re-vote?


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi

Great trip report!  Especially about your Mom.  Tell her there are a few envious people on here who having been trying for years to get that kinda score on Buzz.

That is so wonderful to hear she had such a great 1st trip.


----------



## horselover

Congrats on your artwork gift Blossomz.  Sounds like it's very nice.  Post a pic if you get a chance.

DiznyDi - tell you mom I'm extremely jealous.  My highest score is only in the 100,000 range!

Well I changed my 1 night ressie from CSR to WL today.  It seems like a ridiculous waste of money, but I couldn't help myself.  I will be so much easier if we have to move to just walk across the way then to drive to another hotel.  Notice I'm trying to justify it.       Actually it was DH that said why don't you just book the back-up night at WL.  If he's ok with the extra cash expenditure it's fine by me!  I'm hoping the w/l will come through anyway or maybe there will be a discount code for Jan.

I wish I had thought of writing in Ranger Stan when I was at the polls!


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover

We did that once(staying at WL for 2 nights then moving to VWL) and it was so nice.  You know how folks ask for a certain view.  We didnt get so much a view as more a smell.  We were right at the smokehouse where they BBQ the meats for WCC.  I loved that view!

Enjoy!!


----------



## blossomz

Here is a photo...it is not a great one as I've not taken off the plastic cover yet.  I'm deciding where it should hang!  You probably cannot see the detail, but it is made of beads and the gold emblem on the bottom announces our family name  as founding members
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Horselover, 
Glad u were able to book a trip home for MLK weekend and I hope the waitlist comes through for Sunday !




			At 78 years, this was my moms first trip. She received her '1st Trip' button and became the pin trader extraordinaire. I don't know what she hit on Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger, but she scored over 302,000, was named the Space Ace and posted the high score of the day. My dad passed away recently, so this trip was bittersweet. Mom thoroughly enjoyed herself and would go back again in a minute.
		
Click to expand...


Dizney Di.....how wonderful !  WTG to your mom !  She really kicked butt !*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Here is a photo...it is not a great one as I've not taken off the plastic cover yet.  I'm deciding where it should hang!  You probably cannot see the detail, but it is made of beads and the gold emblem on the bottom announces our family name  as founding members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That is sweet!!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Morning Groupies. Glad to hear your mom had such a good time DizneyDi. Just what she needed.

Nice tapestry blossomz. Cool surprise to come home to.

horeselover. re WL switch


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies   
First:
*BWV Dreamin*  Thanks a bunch I usually check that page but never thought to print it out as a confirmation and I guess I never cheked it right after I talked 
to MS. 
*Laxmon *Congrats... Toby...What a Beautiful Baby
*Deb and Dizny Di * Welcome back so glad you had a Magical time
*Horselover*  Congrats on your MLK weekend at our VWL

Requesting Moose/Pixie Dust
We are getting so excited Looking forward to our Thanksgiving Vacation 
 only 20 days away. We are staying in a 2 BR At SSR with all three adult DD's 11/25-11/30... DH and I added a extra day for just the 2 of us in a Studio for Sunday 11/30. so we can go to My favorite....MVMCP. 
We are on the wait list for VWL for that Sunday no luck yet..I was hoping because it was just one night that it wouldn't be too much of a problem.
I would so love to be there for that Sunday.. the girls will be flying home in the morning, We have dinner reservations at Ohana that night. This may sound silly bit I love the boat ride to the MK especially after the MVMCP
and because we are only a boat ride away we would be able to go to  
breakfast at the Floridian Monday morning before we leave for the airport.
(love the French toast and not to mention the Ginger Bread House should be there.)  sorry to go on and on..... just Disney Dreaming  
.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> First:
> *BWV Dreamin*  Thanks a bunch I usually check that page but never thought to print it out as a confirmation and I guess I never cheked it right after I talked
> to MS.
> *Laxmon *Congrats... Toby...What a Beautiful Baby
> *Deb and Dizny Di * Welcome back so glad you had a Magical time
> *Horselover*  Congrats on your MLK weekend at our VWL
> 
> Requesting Moose/Pixie Dust
> We are getting so excited Looking forward to our Thanksgiving Vacation
> only 20 days away. We are staying in a 2 BR At SSR with all three adult DD's 11/25-11/30... DH and I added a extra day for just the 2 of us in a Studio for Sunday 11/30. so we can go to My favorite....MVMCP.
> We are on the wait list for VWL for that Sunday no luck yet..I was hoping because it was just one night that it wouldn't be too much of a problem.
> I would so love to be there for that Sunday.. the girls will be flying home in the morning, We have dinner reservations at Ohana that night. This may sound silly bit I love the boat ride to the MK especially after the MVMCP
> and because we are only a boat ride away we would be able to go to
> breakfast at the Floridian Monday morning before we leave for the airport.
> (love the French toast and not to mention the Ginger Bread House should be there.)  sorry to go on and on..... just Disney Dreaming
> .



Here's some for you!   Good luck!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I am back at work after 11 great nights at the world. Sorry I could not give more live updates but I had some connection problems with my laptop. I did make some mini trip report notes and will post with pics ASAP. I will add that even though we didn't stay at the lodge we spent enough time there to realize we made the right choice on our new "home." We can't wait for our first official visit in February.

Back to work for now.

Welcome to the new groupies.

DiznyDi - Sounds like we were there at the same time. We also had a large group roaming the world. As many as 16 at one point. Tough to get a group that big to move but it was fun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Requesting Moose/Pixie Dust
> We are getting so excited Looking forward to our Thanksgiving Vacation
> only 20 days away. We are staying in a 2 BR At SSR with all three adult DD's 11/25-11/30... DH and I added a extra day for just the 2 of us in a Studio for Sunday 11/30. so we can go to My favorite....MVMCP.
> We are on the wait list for VWL for that Sunday no luck yet..I was hoping because it was just one night that it wouldn't be too much of a problem.



*Sending you PIXIE DUST Teapot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dodie

tea pot....


----------



## DiznyDi

Just for you, *tea pot!*  I hope you get your waitlist. Keep calling, even up to the day before.  On this past trip, I was able to pick up 4 days of my waitlist literally on my way to the airport.


*DisneyNutzy* It was a fun trip, but tiring, too. My husband says he felt like he was herding turtles!  

Our May trip will be just the 2 of us - 9 glorious days at the Lodge! 

*blossomz* What a nice surprise to come home too and a daily visual reminder of your favorite home away from home!

Thanks, all for your warm welcome back!
Di


----------



## horselover

Just for you Tea Pot!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending you *MOOSE DUST*


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I am back at work after 11 great nights at the world. Sorry I could not give more live updates but I had some connection problems with my laptop. I did make some mini trip report notes and will post with pics ASAP. I will add that even though we didn't stay at the lodge we spent enough time there to realize we made the right choice on our new "home." We can't wait for our first official visit in February.



Glad you had a great time and looking forward to those pics.  

  For you Tea pot


----------



## DaveH

Just dropping in to say Hi. Just 16 days until I go to the world and 22 days to VWL.  I keep trying to get my first week at the lodge but I am afraid of mission impossible. Been on wait list since 7 months and nothing yet. I have called a couple of days ago and will try again later. Life is still great at the world. Hi to all newbies and moose dust and pixie dust to all.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi. Just 16 days until I go to the world and 22 days to VWL.  I keep trying to get my first week at the lodge but I am afraid of mission impossible. Been on wait list since 7 months and nothing yet. I have called a couple of days ago and will try again later. Life is still great at the world. Hi to all newbies and moose dust and pixie dust to all.



Hi Dave.    I hope you get your waitlist.  We got ours last year for Dec 25 and 26 at 3 weeks out!  
So you never know what all this pixie dust might do!  



tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> First:
> *BWV Dreamin*  Thanks a bunch I usually check that page but never thought to print it out as a confirmation and I guess I never cheked it right after I talked
> to MS.
> *Laxmon *Congrats... Toby...What a Beautiful Baby
> *Deb and Dizny Di * Welcome back so glad you had a Magical time
> *Horselover*  Congrats on your MLK weekend at our VWL
> 
> Requesting Moose/Pixie Dust
> We are getting so excited Looking forward to our Thanksgiving Vacation
> only 20 days away. We are staying in a 2 BR At SSR with all three adult DD's 11/25-11/30... DH and I added a extra day for just the 2 of us in a Studio for Sunday 11/30. so we can go to My favorite....MVMCP.
> We are on the wait list for VWL for that Sunday no luck yet..I was hoping because it was just one night that it wouldn't be too much of a problem.
> I would so love to be there for that Sunday.. the girls will be flying home in the morning, We have dinner reservations at Ohana that night. This may sound silly bit I love the boat ride to the MK especially after the MVMCP
> and because we are only a boat ride away we would be able to go to
> breakfast at the Floridian Monday morning before we leave for the airport.
> (love the French toast and not to mention the Ginger Bread House should be there.)  sorry to go on and on..... just Disney Dreaming
> .



Sorry to go on??   I do not know what that means regarding travel plans   .  
It will be fun!  I am *green*.


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi. Just 16 days until I go to the world and 22 days to VWL.  I keep trying to get my first week at the lodge but I am afraid of mission impossible. Been on wait list since 7 months and nothing yet. I have called a couple of days ago and will try again later. Life is still great at the world. Hi to all newbies and moose dust and pixie dust to all.



Hi, Dave!  Are you counting too?  Hope you get your wait list!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*tea pot & Dave*,
hope you both have your wait lists come through.

*Blossomz*, that tapestry is cool!
I have enough points at AKL, but it is in three contracts so I didn't get one.
Kinda wish I would have now.

Time to start getting ready for *turkey day* groupies!
Anyone have any unusual recipes that are traditions in your family?
I went to a Turkey 101 class last night presented by Rick Rodgers.
He made a Pumpkin Sticky Pudding that is good enough to replace pumpkin pie.
I know, off topic, hmm wonder what they are serving at Artist Point?

*Deb*


----------



## blossomz

Here's some pixie dust for all in need!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

For Dave and Teapot......


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Here you go Dave     Hope you get it!

Oh Deb you just made me so hungry for turkey!  3 weeks to go!


----------



## tea pot

A Big Thanks to all you Guys
I can feel the Pixie Dust ..... Working... 
Think Happy Thoughts


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> *tea pot & Dave*,
> hope you both have your wait lists come through.
> 
> *Blossomz*, that tapestry is cool!
> I have enough points at AKL, but it is in three contracts so I didn't get one.
> Kinda wish I would have now.
> 
> Time to start getting ready for *turkey day* groupies!
> Anyone have any unusual recipes that are traditions in your family?
> I went to a Turkey 101 class last night presented by Rick Rodgers.
> He made a Pumpkin Sticky Pudding that is good enough to replace pumpkin pie.
> I know, off topic, hmm wonder what they are serving at Artist Point?
> 
> *Deb*



Tell me about this sticky pudding.  I have to provide pumpkin pie this Sat and something different would be fun. Oh, and I heard they sell pumpkin pie at WL during the holidays.  Must stay on topic....


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Deb... You and I will be at the Lodge at the same time next May!   Only 174 more days to go... Dear husband and I will be the ones with the look alike shirts with mooses on them that identify us as VWL Groupies!  If you see us, stop and say 

Wishing all a restful week-end. Safe travels to those visiting the World. Promises to be cold and raining in Ohio.
Di


----------



## Anal Annie

50 years Too! said:


> Time to start getting ready for *turkey day* groupies!
> *Anyone have any unusual recipes that are traditions in your family?*I went to a Turkey 101 class last night presented by Rick Rodgers.
> He made a Pumpkin Sticky Pudding that is good enough to replace pumpkin pie.
> I know, off topic, hmm wonder what they are serving at Artist Point?
> 
> *Deb*



OK - I'll share!  Not sure if I would call it *UNUSUAL* but my family literally pouts if I don't make my Broccoli Casserole!!  (I even had to start making EXTRAS in those little 8x8 disposable tins to send home with them along with their other leftovers!) 

Here's the standard 9x13 size recipe:

Either 3 boxes of frozen broccoli or 1 large bag - cooked until just barely done
1 & 1/2 stacks of Ritz Crackers - crushed
1/2 large box of Velveeta or 1 whole box of the smaller size, sliced
1 stick butter, melted

Cook and drain broccoli (I usually put a little salt in the water too).  Make sure you drain it well so it's not watery.  While the broccoli is cooking slice the velveeta into about 1/4" thick slices, crush the crackers & melt the butter.

Put the drained broccoli in your 9x13 baking dish, cover with the sliced velveeta then cover evenly with the crushed Ritz crackers.  Spoon or drizzle the melted butter all over the top.  Bake at 350 for 30 min.  (I usually bake it simultaneously with my dressing.)

(And since I'm ANAL Annie, I will add that I prefer Birds Eye Broccoli)


----------



## loribell

Annie that sounds interesting. I always make it with rice. May just have to try this out.


----------



## Anal Annie

loribell said:


> Annie that sounds interesting. I always make it with rice. May just have to try this out.



Rice in addition to my ingredients or instead of something?  This version is pretty much a slam dunk hit!  Ya got melted Velveeta (yummm), Ritz (another yummm) and melted butter (double YUMMMM)


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Barb*, sent you a pm on that recipe.
*AA*, sounds very good, and healthier 
than the green bean casserole my sister always brings. Broccoli  is one of those good for you veggies!
*DiznyDi*, I'll be looking for you!  I'll be with my sister and sister-in-law on a fact finding, planning trip for our Christmas '10 family reunion at the world.  They only think they want to stay at AKL, we're staying at VWL so I can show them how wonderful it is, and that that will be the place for us all to stay!   First time to the world for both of them.

*Deb*


----------



## ransom

Annie -- can you describe what the Ritz crackers should look like when they're crushed for this recipe?


----------



## loribell

Anal Annie said:


> Rice in addition to my ingredients or instead of something?  This version is pretty much a slam dunk hit!  Ya got melted Velveeta (yummm), Ritz (another yummm) and melted butter (double YUMMMM)



Rice instead of the Ritz. Your's sounds yummier!


----------



## DaveH

All thanks for the pixie/moose dust. If we don't get the wait list for Thanksgiving week we are just fine with it. We also love SSR. Annie there is on problem with your recipe, I HATE broccoli!!! Otherwise it sounds good.   We are just looking forward to 2 weeks at the world. DW's birthday is when we check into the lodge. We are doing the Candlelight processional package and seeing it a couple more times while there. The nights we can do MVMCP is not discounted for DVC. The price for us seems to gone too high for about the last 3 years. I so enjoy doing it, but oh well we do have to make choices. Maybe we could get lucky and be flag family, never have done it. Have a great day all.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Gooey Pumpkin Cake (from Paula Deen)

DH says he will never eat pumpkin pie again! He took one of these to work and it disappeared within minutes. If you follow Paula Deen, the ingredients can be switched around a lot to make different cake versions.

Cake: 
1 (18 1/4-ounce) package yellow cake mix 
1 egg 
8 tablespoons butter, melted 
Filling: 
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin 
3 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
8 tablespoons butter, melted 
1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 teaspoon nutmeg

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Combine the cake mix, egg, and butter and mix well with an electric mixer. Pat the mixture into the bottom of a lightly greased 13 by 9-inch baking pan. 

To make the filling: In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese and pumpkin until smooth. Add the eggs, vanilla, and butter, and beat together. Next, add the powdered sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, and mix well. Spread pumpkin mixture over cake batter and bake for 40 to 50 minutes. Make sure not to overbake as the center should be a little gooey. 

Serve with fresh whipped cream. 

Variations: For a Pineapple Gooey Cake: Instead of the pumpkin, add a drained 20-ounce can of crushed pineapple to the cream cheese filling. Proceed as directed above. 

For a Banana Gooey Cake: Prepare cream cheese filling as directed, beating in 2 ripe bananas instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above. 

For a Peanut Butter Gooey Cake: Use a chocolate cake mix. Add 1 cup creamy peanut butter to the cream cheese filling instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Tarheel Tink said:


> Gooey Pumpkin Cake (from Paula Deen)
> 
> DH says he will never eat pumpkin pie again! He took one of these to work and it disappeared within minutes. If you follow Paula Deen, the ingredients can be switched around a lot to make different cake versions.
> 
> Cake:
> 1 (18 1/4-ounce) package yellow cake mix
> 1 egg
> 8 tablespoons butter, melted
> Filling:
> 1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin
> 3 eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 8 tablespoons butter, melted
> 1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon nutmeg
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> Combine the cake mix, egg, and butter and mix well with an electric mixer. Pat the mixture into the bottom of a lightly greased 13 by 9-inch baking pan.
> 
> To make the filling: In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese and pumpkin until smooth. Add the eggs, vanilla, and butter, and beat together. Next, add the powdered sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, and mix well. Spread pumpkin mixture over cake batter and bake for 40 to 50 minutes. Make sure not to overbake as the center should be a little gooey.
> 
> Serve with fresh whipped cream.
> 
> Variations: For a Pineapple Gooey Cake: Instead of the pumpkin, add a drained 20-ounce can of crushed pineapple to the cream cheese filling. Proceed as directed above.
> 
> For a Banana Gooey Cake: Prepare cream cheese filling as directed, beating in 2 ripe bananas instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above.
> 
> For a Peanut Butter Gooey Cake: Use a chocolate cake mix. Add 1 cup creamy peanut butter to the cream cheese filling instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above.


Excellent! I have printed this off....will try it at Thanksgiving!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Tell me about this sticky pudding.



TGIF All!  And I do mean TGIF!!!

This is the first chance I've had to sit and "de-brief" our trip - which was "totally awesome man" (to quote Crush !)

Getting to Orlando is not what it used to be - Delta has stopped flying direct -so we got to Orlando about 1:30 pm on Saturday and drove to Cocoa Beach.  Stayed over night at the Hampton Inn (who let us park our car there for free) and took a shuttle over to Port Canaveral on Sunday.  Thanks to Muushka - we didn't get to the ship too early - it was about noon - and we literally walked right in, checked in, and were on the ship in about 10 minutes- how awesome!  Disney does it right - the other ships had chaos around them - bags and people everywhere.  So our first impression was "Wow and OMG - look at this place!"  It was amazing.  Left port right at 4 pm. 

We were on the 6th floor - not too many stairs in either direction for food or entertainment.  We had awesome wait staff the entire time, great dining mates (DIS'ers also!) - and just had a heck of a good time!  Weather the day at sea was beautiful - lots of sleeping and reading by the adult pool.  Dinner one night at Palo (awesome Muushka - we agree!) - and the Pirates In the Carribeann Party was so much fun.  Got to say - it was just an awesome first time cruise.  Got invited to a DVC members meeting - and got some freebies out of it.

We started in the parks on that Thursday - and had a great time.  Our weather was only rainy that Friday - the rest of the time it was beautiful - but it did get COLD that Tues/Wed/Thurs - and we were at MNSSHP Tueday night in jeans, sweatshirts AND jackets!  

Dave - I'm quoting you here:  "We are doing the Candlelight processional package and seeing it a couple more times while there. The nights we can do MVMCP is not discounted for DVC. The price for us seems to gone too high for about the last 3 years. "  It's funny you make this comment, because we love the MNSSHP and the MVMCP -but the cost has gone so high since just 3 years ago - and the hours shortened (used to start at 4pm and go to midnight) - that it's not that "special" anymore.  Parades are nice, fireworks great, but by the time you secure your spots for all that - the party's over!  We'll probably go back next year (I'm hoping for after Thanksgiving ) but will pass on "the party". 

We had dinner one night in Italy in Epcot - and we thought the restaurant was very good IF you're using the meal plan.  Had a great dinner there - but like all the restaurants - is very pricey.  F & W was going on - best use of a dining snack credit was a $7.00 lobster roll at the Beef and Barley stand outside of the American Pavillion!  Why waste a snack credit on a 2.00 bottle of water! 

Other than the weekends, the parks were not too crowded, and had very little wait time (other than Toy Story) on any of the rides - which was great. We scored a back to back ride on Toy Story because they needed 2 people to fill out one of the cars with a group who had a handicapped person with them - and when we finished the ride the 1st time they asked us if we wanted to go again - you bet!  Have to say - I smoked Bob 4 out of 5 times on Toy Story and 2 out of 3 times on Buzz Lightyear!  His theory is that I've been practicing since I've been out of work with all my "free time"  !

The Lodge, the Villas, and the boat were all sold out! (I know they say the economy is bad, but......).  Somewhere in the posts someone was asking about being near the elevators - and that's exactly where our room was on the second floor (2524).  The only "annoyance" was the first night we're were pretty aware of the "bell dinging" - but after that we must have gotten used to it and it didn't bother us.  We didn't see Stan until Thursday and weren't able to talk to him - he was always busy with guests!  Tried to be a flag family - but were told you gotta ask when you check in!  Lesson learned for the next time.  Refurbishment of the first floor started the day we checked in - they put up temporary doors so you couldn't get down the hallways.  We never saw a construction worker though - so they must have been using the exit doors at the end of the hallways.  Very unobtrusive.

The Lodge pretty much seemed quite - and the Villas were lovely as always -even with it being at full occupancy.

We did take a bike ride over to the Campground to check out the decorations.  There were some amazing campsite decorations.  I'm going to post a couple of pics from the campsite - and one from a house in Celebration that completely redid the facade of their house to look like a pirate ship.  It was simply amazing.

So our two week vacation was incredible - lots of 1st's for us.  It was so nice to not be bombarded with political news/financial news and be in the "happy bubble" for those weeks.  Promise to post the pics soon --

Hey Deb - would you share that recipe with me too!  It sounds very interesting.  If anyone's interested - I have a great one for sweet potatoes (and it doesn't include marshmallows )

I'm still reading the past pages - but Bob's all caught up!  Many thanks Muushka for all your hints for our cruise - we used them!  And the packing list was a huge help to us.

Missed all you guys while we were away.  Lots of  to all those who are wait listed -- dreams do come true!  We're envious of those who will be there for the holidays - it is such a great place that time of year!

Later all!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome back HD. Glad to hear you had a magical trip. Looking forward to your pics. I want your sweet potato recipe.


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> TGIF All!  And I do mean TGIF!!!
> 
> This is the first chance I've had to sit and "de-brief" our trip - which was "totally awsome man" (to quote Crush !)
> 
> Getting to Orlando is not what it used to be - Delta has stopped flying direct -so we got to Orlando about 1:30 pm on Saturday and drove to Cocoa Beach.  Stayed over night at the Hampton Inn (who let us park our car there for free) and took a shuttle over to Port Canaveral on Sunday.  Thanks to Muushka - we didn't get to the ship too early - it was about noon - and we literally walked right in, checked in, and were on the ship in about 10 minutes- how awesome!  Disney does it right - the other ships had chaos around them - bags and people everywhere.  So our first impression was "Wow and OMG - look at this place!"  It was amazing.  Left port right at 4 pm.
> 
> We were on the 6th floor - not too many stairs in either direction for food or entertainment.  We had awesome wait staff the entire time, great dining mates (DIS'ers also!) - and just had a heck of a good time!  Weather the day at sea was beautiful - lots of sleeping and reading by the adult pool.  Dinner one night at Palo (awesome Muushka - we agree!) - and the Pirates In the Carribeann Party was so much fun.  Got to say - it was just an awesome first time cruise.  Got invited to a DVC members meeting - and got some freebies out of it.
> 
> We started in the parks on that Thursday - and had a great time.  Our weather was only rainy that Friday - the rest of the time it was beautiful - but it did get COLD that Tues/Wed/Thurs - and we were at MNSSHP Tueday night in jeans, sweatshirts AND jackets!
> 
> Dave - I'm quoting you here:  "We are doing the Candlelight processional package and seeing it a couple more times while there. The nights we can do MVMCP is not discounted for DVC. The price for us seems to gone too high for about the last 3 years. "  It's funny you make this comment, because we love the MNSSHP and the MVMCP -but the cost has gone so high since just 3 years ago - and the hours shortened (used to start at 4pm and go to midnight) - that it's not that "special" anymore.  Parades are nice, fireworks great, but by the time you secure your spots for all that - the party's over!  We'll probably go back next year (I'm hoping for after Thanksgiving ) but will pass on "the party".
> 
> We had dinner one night in Italy in Epcot - and we thought the restaurant was very good IF you're using the meal plan.  Had a great dinner there - but like all the restaurants - is very pricey.  F & W was going on - best use of a dining snack credit was a $7.00 lobster roll at the Beef and Barley stand outside of the American Pavillion!  Why waste a snack credit on a 2.00 bottle of water!
> 
> Other than the weekends, the parks were not too crowded, and had very little wait time (other than Toy Story) on any of the rides - which was great. We scored a back to back ride on Toy Story because they needed 2 people to fill out one of the cars with a group who had a handicapped person with them - and when we finished the ride the 1st time they asked us if we wanted to go again - you bet!  Have to say - I smoked Bob 4 out of 5 times on Toy Story and 2 out of 3 times on Buzz Lightyear!  His theory is that I've been practicing since I've been out of work with all my "free time"  !
> 
> The Lodge, the Villas, and the boat were all sold out! (I know they say the economy is bad, but......).  Somewhere in the posts someone was asking about being near the elevators - and that's exactly where our room was on the second floor (2524).  The only "annoyance" was the first night we're were pretty aware of the "bell dinging" - but after that we must have gotten used to it and it didn't bother us.  We didn't see Stan until Thursday and weren't able to talk to him - he was always busy with guests!  Tried to be a flag family - but were told you gotta ask when you check in!  Lesson learned for the next time.  Refurbishment of the first floor started the day we checked in - they put up temporary doors so you couldn't get down the hallways.  We never saw a construction worker though - so they must have been using the exit doors at the end of the hallways.  Very unobtrusive.
> 
> The Lodge pretty much seemed quite - and the Villas were lovely as always -even with it being at full occupancy.
> 
> We did take a bike ride over to the Campground to check out the decorations.  There were some amazing campsite decorations.  I'm going to post a couple of pics from the campsite - and one from a house in Celebration that completely redid the facade of their house to look like a pirate ship.  It was simply amazing.
> 
> So our two week vacation was incredible - lots of 1st's for us.  It was so nice to not be bombarded with political news/financial news and be in the "happy bubble" for those weeks.  Promise to post the pics soon --
> 
> Hey Deb - would you share that recipe with me too!  It sounds very interesting.  If anyone's interested - I have a great one for sweet potatoes (and it doesn't include marshmallows )
> 
> I'm still reading the past pages - but Bob's all caught up!  Many thanks Muushka for all your hints for our cruise - we used them!  And the packing list was a huge help to us.
> 
> Missed all you guys while we were away.  Lots of  to all those who are wait listed -- dreams do come true!  We're envious of those who will be there for the holidays - it is such a great place that time of year!
> 
> Later all!
> 
> Leslie and Bob



Thanks for the TR HD!   I guess it depends on where you live whether or not Delta flies direct to MCO.  They still fly direct from Boston, not every flight obviously but 2-3/day.  We flew direct both ways when we were there in Sept.  Also got a direct coming back for our Jan. trip, but 1 stop going down.

Thanks for the heads up on MVMCP.  We were thinking about doing it next year, but now I may reconsider.

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Excellent! I have printed this off....will try it at Thanksgiving!


I'll second that.  2 awesome pumpkin recipes in one day!

HD!!!  Finally, you posted a report!!  I was going to send the Groupie hounds out to look for you  .

You report sounded fantastic.  And FUN!  I am so glad you loved the cruise.  Did you re-book while on board???

Well, welcome home!  Can't wait for the pictures   .

PS For the record, you can get into the MNSSHP and MVMCP at 4.  I know it says 7 or something on the literature, but they will let you in at 4.  If you use non-exp tickets like we do, the parties are a bargain!


----------



## blossomz

Yum!!  All of those great Thanksgiving recipes!  I'm ready for Turkey day!! (even though we sadly won't be at the Lodge this year).  

Thanks HD for the great trip report...getting me all excited about our first cruise!  All of the advice and good thoughts...I'm starting to keep a list of all of the good ideas!  Keep'em comin'!!

Happy weekend all!!


----------



## DaveH

horselover said:


> Thanks for the heads up on MVMCP.  We were thinking about doing it next year, but now I may reconsider.



If you have not been to MVMCP do go!! I have been to about a dozen parties over the years. I started sometime in the mid 90's. In 1999 I saw a major drop off of decorations at Disney. Yes as wonderful as it is they did better before. We go for the shows and parades. If you have not seen it, go to it. We normally go the week after Thanksgiving. The best days in order for that time of year are Tuesday, Sunday and Thursday. They have the lightest crowds. Locals are more likely to go on Fridays and Saturdays. We have not seen the new lights on the castle and I hope they light them on non party nights. Also try and go when the AP or DVC discounts are. The new dates that just came out has only one night we are there and we are doing the CP. I have been doing CP for over 10 years also. I do not have to see the program so sitting in the outside eating area across from the stage works for us. When you have been to a party often you sometimes judging the cost more closely than if never doing it. I remeber when they closed the park and kicked everyone out then you came down mainstreet after dark with it snowing and the music playing, priceless.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hello groupies!
HD that was a great trip report!  Good job!  Glad it was a great trip for you!

Went to Target today and was looking at the Christmas stuff.  They have a big light up moose!  Do want!  It is $80 though.


----------



## Happydinks

mickeymorse said:


> Welcome back HD. Glad to hear you had a magical trip. Looking forward to your pics. I want your sweet potato recipe.



PM'd you the recipe - and will gladly do the same for anyone who would like it!


----------



## Happydinks

DaveH said:


> If you have not been to MVMCP do go!! I have been to about a dozen parties over the years. I started sometime in the mid 90's. In 1999 I saw a major drop off of decorations at Disney. Yes as wonderful as it is they did better before. We go for the shows and parades. If you have not seen it, go to it. We normally go the week after Thanksgiving. The best days in order for that time of year are Tuesday, Sunday and Thursday. They have the lightest crowds. Locals are more likely to go on Fridays and Saturdays. We have not seen the new lights on the castle and I hope they light them on non party nights. Also try and go when the AP or DVC discounts are. The new dates that just came out has only one night we are there and we are doing the CP. I have been doing CP for over 10 years also. I do not have to see the program so sitting in the outside eating area across from the stage works for us. When you have been to a party often you sometimes judging the cost more closely than if never doing it. I remeber when they closed the park and kicked everyone out then you came down mainstreet after dark with it snowing and the music playing, priceless.



Horselover, we totally agree if you've never been - absolutely go to experience it all!  Like you remember Dave, our first MNSSHP (at 29.00 for the ticket in 2005!) - they closed down MK at 5 pm - everyone without a wrist band was ushered out - everyone else was "herded" into Frontier Land for an hour - and when the rest of the park opened up again - like magic - it was converted into "Halloween" - lights, decorations, etc.  It was incredible.  We were disappointed in 2006 when it all changed to "the party starts at 7 pm" (even though as Muushka said - you can get in the park at 4pm).  I don't know if they did it in 2007 for MNSSHP - but we noticed no cider and cookie snack stations this year.

When we went right after Thanksgiving last year for the MVMCP (again, we totally agree that the week after Thanksgiving is great before the crowd rush the next week) -  we thoroughly enjoyed it.  We did the CP twice (with the dinner package) - and found it amazing and a very moving experience.  I'm hoping (although Bob's not sure if he can take off again after Thanksgiving next year) to go back next year - and we'd probably do the MVMCP one more time just to experience it.  Have to say though - Osborne Lights was our absolute favorite - spent a lot of time two nights there just hanging out!Dave - when we were there last year, the ice lights were on the Castle every night - not just the nights of the party - amazing!


----------



## Anal Annie

ransom said:


> Annie -- can you describe what the Ritz crackers should look like when they're crushed for this recipe?



  Well, I usually take about 4 crackers at a time and hold them over a bowl in a combination of both hands so that I use both of my thumbs to crush them.  So if you just squeeze them up in your hands...so they're sorta chunky, not fine like the store bought bread crumbs in the canisters.  If there's anything bigger than say a dime I will break that in 1/2 tho too...so not HOOGE chunks but not super fine crumbs either.  (i.e. I would not roll them with a rolling pin or anything.)  Crumbs maybe the size of a pencil eraser or ABOUT that size or a little larger would be good.  If that makes any sense?   HTH


----------



## Muushka

When we did MNSSHP this past September, we arrived at 4.  The place was already 'Halloweened' up.  The only difference was the Goofy's Candy stations.  And they didn't make us go into Frontierland.  Could it be that earlier in the season, maybe when it is not so crowded, they don't do all that?

If we had APs, we would not do it.  It is not that fun!

HD, so good to have you back.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Well, welcome home!  Can't wait for the pictures



Here's some pics. I apologize in advance for the size of the pics! After fooling around in Photobucket for 30 min - I can't resize them smaller! 
This is a house in Celebration.  These people are either set designers, or, retired, or retired set designers 













This couple won "Most Creative" for their golf cart over at the campground.  200 feet of rope lights (yes - 200 not 20) - the arms moved - and it could be in the spectro magic parade!  The husband said he was already planning next years design - wife said he had WAY too much time on his hands !









This was the 1st prize winner for Best Decorated Campsite:








Last - we found two campers who were obviously not on the Disney Dining Plan :


----------



## loribell

Wow! Those are some amazing pics HD! Welcome home.


----------



## blossomz

Amazing photos!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ransom

Anal Annie said:


> Well, I usually take about 4 crackers at a time and hold them over a bowl in a combination of both hands so that I use both of my thumbs to crush them.  So if you just squeeze them up in your hands...so they're sorta chunky, not fine like the store bought bread crumbs in the canisters.  If there's anything bigger than say a dime I will break that in 1/2 tho too...so not HOOGE chunks but not super fine crumbs either.  (i.e. I would not roll them with a rolling pin or anything.)  Crumbs maybe the size of a pencil eraser or ABOUT that size or a little larger would be good.  If that makes any sense?   HTH



That makes perfect sense!  Thank you for the explanation.  When I try that recipe, I want to get it right.  

But that'll have to wait for some other time, because we're about to head out to the hotel airport, so we can fly out early tomorrow morning for our very first stay at VWL as owners!   

I'll be thinkin' of my fellow Groupies while we're there.


----------



## mickeymorse

ransom said:


> That makes perfect sense!  Thank you for the explanation.  When I try that recipe, I want to get it right.
> 
> But that'll have to wait for some other time, because we're about to head out to the hotel airport, so we can fly out early tomorrow morning for our very first stay at VWL as owners!
> 
> I'll be thinkin' of my fellow Groupies while we're there.



Have a great trip ransom. The groupies will be thinking of you too!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ransom said:


> That makes perfect sense!  Thank you for the explanation.  When I try that recipe, I want to get it right.
> 
> But that'll have to wait for some other time, because we're about to head out to the hotel airport, so we can fly out early tomorrow morning for our very first stay at VWL as owners!
> 
> I'll be thinkin' of my fellow Groupies while we're there.



Ransom have a great trip!!!!

HD those pictures are great!!!  I actually am glad you didn't make them smaller.  I think they were fine that size.


----------



## blossomz

Ransom..congrats on your first trip home and have a wonderful time!


----------



## DaveH

Good afternoon all. HD great pics thanks for posting them.


----------



## Muushka

HD, I loved those pictures.  Tell me, how in the world did you hear about the house in Celebration?  And I had no idea that FW decorated for the big H!  Who knew???  Not me!  

Ransome!  Have a wonderful time at the world. Tell Mickey Hi from Muushka!!  

Write when you can.  Oh, and pictures.  We love pictures!


----------



## bellaphia

hello Groupies:
just wanted to say hi and tell all my family and I will be going to WDW in May and staying for the very first time a VWL-I have been skimming your thread and just love it any advice about the villas and lodge would be appreciated-room requests, pool, dining, whatever you got I'll take it-can't wait


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Here is the rest of the Mini Trip Report from our family reunion w/pics from WL as promised-

We did the MNSSHP on October 28 with 14 people. Had a great time and the kids all loved it. Took the boat back to the lodge (our meeting place for the group.) Not sure who recommended the cup cakes at Roaring Forks on here but it stuck in my head and I had 3 during the trip. 

Oct 29 was our 20th wedding anniversary. My Dad (Grandpa = GP) and his girlfriend (GF) flew in bringing the family total to 16. We split up from the big group and went to MK. GP had not been here since 1981 when I was 15. He really enjoyed the park with his grandkids but I think we really hooked GF on the World. We did Crystal Palace for lunch and took the boat to Grand Floridian for our anniversary dinner at Narcoose's. They gave us personalized menus along with a champagne toast. Great location and view for Wishes and the ELP. We had to take them to our new "HOME" and show off the lobby. They were impressed and did the usual jaw hitting the floor when they walked in the lodge.

Oct 30 – Morning ressies with 12 family members at Chef Mickeys. Great time was had by all and I highly recommend the buffets when dining with groups this large. We took GP and GF to Epcot. Unfortunately my little guy had a meltdown so I took my kids back to our vacation villa for a midday break while my wife toured the world showcase with GP and GF. We ended up at the Mercantile and I purchased the mini totem pole – note holder and a WL magnet. I told the wife she could pick which one she wanted for her office and of course she got the pole and I ended up with the magnet.

Oct 31 – Halloween – Kids dressed up again and off to DHS. GP loved the new Toy Story ride and the Indiana Jones show. He chickened out on RR Coaster and Tower of Terror but his GF loved both. This was also the night they were taking the kids so my wife and I could celebrate our anniversary and stay at the site of our honeymoon, the Grand Floridian. We checked in, changed and hopped on the monorail for Epcot WS. It was strange strolling through the gate with no stroller, backpack, car keys or even a wallet! We indulged in some adult beverages and watched the British Invasion. After a few more beverages and some more strolling we headed over to the boardwalk area and the ESPN Zone. We had a late dinner reservation at Shula’s.  If you like steak I highly recommend Shula’s. After dinner and more drinks I was happy to have the Disney bus system at our disposal. It was a great night and convinced us we need to do a trip to the world in the near future without the kids.


Nov 1 – Checked out of the Grand Floridian and picked up the kids, GP and GF. Today was Animal Kingdom. GP and GF really liked the Lion King show and Dinosaur. GP sat out Everest but his GF loved it. Did the Safari & Nemo before taking a break at the house to get ready for the wishes cruise. I felt bad that we would have to leave some family members out of this cruise but we could only take 10 people and when I booked this not everyone was sure they were coming on the trip. The lucky 9 were my family of 4, GP, GF and my cousin, his wife and daughter (fellow DVC –VWL owners).  Everyone enjoyed the cruise. Our boat skipper was friendly and very knowledgeable on Disney history. After the cruise we headed back to the WL dock and the real fireworks started.

Back Story – My daughter loved an eventful breakfast we had at Whispering Canyon on a previous trip. All she could talk about was that we had to take GP here. She boasted that Grandpa would be able to outdo the staff and embarrass them. I mean their whole shtick is based on the fact people don’t like having attention drawn to them in such public places. My dad didn’t come equipped with the part of the brain that causes embarrassment. He is loud and fun and to give you an idea of how much fun, I have been out of the house I grew up in for 20 plus years. To this day my friends from school will still pass by to see my dad and hang with him. 

We had to cancel our Whispering Canyon reservation before the cruise because we were running late. Luckily after our cruise they were kind enough to seat all 9 of us. If they only knew hurricane Grandpa was coming they might have turned us away. Our poor waitress was originally from the Bronx. That was all GP needed being the loud and proud NYer he is. The second the straws and napkins were thrown at us they were returned in like fashion at the poor waitress. She knew at that point why she had left the Bronx. My daughter tried to set Grandpa up and asked him to get ketchup for her. GP had caught that trick and calmly explained to our waitress if he ordered a beer and every person in the place brought him over a beer he would accept the ketchup routine. If the beers were a no go then every bottle of ketchup over one would get thrown on the floor…lol…it sounds really bad but by this point she was warming up to him. She called over another waitress and made GP repeat his threat. They were stuck. Looking at him they knew he would do it so they snuck him over a tiny bottle of ketchup that no one else could see. This type of stuff continued and as you can imagine I left a VERY large tip. My daughter was in heaven and would probably say this was the highlight of the trip for her.

Nov 2 – Drove GP and GF to the airport. The rest of our reunion also headed home today. My immediate family was staying until 4th so we had 2 days to unwind. We relaxed by the pool at our rental home, hopped the parks to ride the favorites again, shopped Downtown Disney for the remainder of our stay. 

Here are pics from the WL, the Cruise from the WL dock and a few of us, GP & GF:



















































Family at AK - Daughter, Me, Wife, Son, GF & GP





Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream - the 3 ladies ate it all (almost) with no help from the guys! 





I'll post some pics from Wishes Cruise next week. Have a good weekend Groupies.


----------



## Muushka

What a great morning this is.  I put on my Sunday morning Chris Wallace, to listen to politics, and opened up this thread.  So instead of politics (which I am totally SICK OF!!!) I got to go to VWL and WDW with DisneyNutzy and his family!

Great report, DN.  What a pleasure to read.  Sounds like a ball.  And you Dad!  What a hoot!  That poor waitress at WC is going to have to report back to the powers that be that they are going to need a back up plan for wise-guy-New Yorkers  .

Thank you for making my Sunday morning pleasant!!!

PS That Kitchen Sink looks delish!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> HD, I loved those pictures.  Tell me, how in the world did you hear about the house in Celebration?  And I had no idea that FW decorated for the big H!  Who knew???  Not me!



Good morning All!

A gorgeous morning - good for leaf blowing !

A trip into Celebration, when we visit WDW in October or November - is one of our "breaks" from the parks.  It's really nice (formerly Disney owned) - and we found that some places really decorate up down there (lots of Disney employees apparently).  There's one street that has mega McMansions on, and we always like to do "drive-bys" - and at the end of the street, as you turned the corner - there was this house!  The pictures truly don't do it justice - it was absolutely amazing.  While I was standing taking pictures, a dozen cars/delivery vehicles drove by - who obviously hadn't seen it before - were circling/backing up/pointing.....it was definitely an amazing sight!

A bike ride into the campground is another one of our "breaks" and if you haven't ever done it - we do highly recommend it.  We rent the bikes at the Lodge - and this year we rode virtually the entire campground - which took just a little over 2 hours.  There are a lot of serious, competitive decorators over there - and we enjoy chatting with people when we see them.  The decorations were a little sparser this year - and the campground was not as crowded as in the past.  Christmas was amazing over there.  Obviously, Disney has NOT figured out that they could make some $$ by doing golf cart tours at night when everything is lit up! 

On a final note - we went and saw for the first time _Trans Siberian Orchestra_ in concert last night - and were completely blown away (almost literally)!  A lot of their music is used at the Osborne Lights - and the concert was like Epcot fireworks, Osborne Lights, and Christmas fireworks all on steroids!  We've been to some concerts in our time - and this was like a rock opera/jazz rock concert with absolutely amazing laser/pyrotecnics like we've never experienced.  So if you even think you may like them - don't miss them if they come to a city near you! Just a suggestion....


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Good Sunday Morning Groupies*, 

*Ransom*, I might have missed you, but have a fantastic time!

*
bellaphia*,  welcome to the VWL lovers' thread!

*HD*, what fun pics, thanks for sharing.
I'm sorry we didn't get a chance this last trip to check out the campground decorations, I'm going to insist we take a ride this December to see the Christmas decorations.
*
DiznyNutzy*, I had a family babyshower for my niece yesterday, and we had so much fun talking about our family trip scheduled in two years.
Thanks for reinforcing that this is a "good idea" on my part.


*Deb*


----------



## eliza61

A big hello groupies from the wonderful and gorgeous state of West Virginia!!
Continuing on with the drama of trying to get Rizzo the rat to decide on a college we are in West Virginia this weekend visiting WVU & Marshall Univ.

A few funny observations:

-I gotta tell you, West Virginians have got to be the most determined individuals in the country.  This is a state plopped down in the middle of a mountain.  It's like some pioneer was on his way to California and said "That's it, I'm not going another step"  The amount of dynamite alone to blast into this mountain must have been mind boggling.  We saw quite a bit of cattle on the drive but they were always laying down...  They sort of look at you as if to say "Hey, you try grazing on the side of a mountain without falling off"

-Driving here is not for the faint of heart (and I learned to drive in midtown manhattan).  The roads are carved in the mountains so on one side you have road, on the other side a 500 ft drop into wilderness.  Whats funny is the speed limit is 70 mph, which actually means people do 75.  This is definitely not the place to try out your driving & text messaging skills.

-They have these things called "Runaway truck ramps" (just in case your 10 ton tracker trailer happens to get away from you)  now call me crazy but when driving down a road with a 8% incline, one really doesn't want to see signs saying "Runaway truck"

-They also have these wildlife crossing signs that have a picture of a bear and deer that say "please respect the widlife". if you look on the ground around or immediatley after each sign you will see car parts so I'm thinking the wildlife is winning this particular battle.

It is extremely gorgeous country and the people have been beyond nice.  WVU is the bigger school but Marshall has had a major movie made about it so I think WVU have a bit of an inferiority complex.

Have a great Sunday groupies and sending moose dust to Ransom for a great trip.
Happy Dinks, thanks for the pictures.  We need to see what these people do for Christmas.


----------



## blossomz

First of all a great big welcome to our latest newcomer...bellaphia

WELCOME!!


Liza..I just love reading your posts!  Isn't West Virginia the one they call Wild and Wonderful?  Sounds perfect for Rizzo!!


----------



## bellaphia

Thank you for the great big welcome-just catching up on this thread love the pictures-I've been stuck inside most of the weekend-kiddies are feeling a bit under the weather


----------



## Muushka

Welcome Bella!  Mind if I call you Bella (I loved that movie)? 

I don't know if it was mentioned, but those VWL Groupie Moosie siggies are there for the taking.  
And I'll bet he would look really good on you. 

Eliza.  Thank you for another fun college-finding expedition! 
Love the new sig: BEER is living proof that God loves us & wants us to be happy ~Benjamin Franklin 

HD, thanks for the idea to go driving through Celebration on our next trip.  We learned about FW last Christmas when we went to the HDDR and saw the fun!

I was looking up TSO and they will be here Nov 22.  Hopefully we will go.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> What a great morning this is.  I put on my Sunday morning Chris Wallace, to listen to politics, and opened up this thread.  So instead of politics (which I am totally SICK OF!!!) I got to go to VWL and WDW with DisneyNutzy and his family!
> 
> Great report, DN.  What a pleasure to read.  Sounds like a ball.  And you Dad!  What a hoot!  That poor waitress at WC is going to have to report back to the powers that be that they are going to need a back up plan for wise-guy-New Yorkers  .
> 
> Thank you for making my Sunday morning pleasant!!!
> 
> PS That Kitchen Sink looks delish!



Hi Muushka - Glad you enjoyed our adventures. Believe me words don't do Dad justice. He is a character.



50 years Too! said:


> DiznyNutzy[/COLOR][/B], I had a family babyshower for my niece yesterday, and we had so much fun talking about our family trip scheduled in two years.
> Thanks for reinforcing that this is a "good idea" on my part.
> 
> 
> *Deb*



50YT - The Grand Gathering (although not an official one) was GREAT!    You will have a blast.


----------



## Anal Annie

eliza61 said:


> A big hello groupies from the wonderful and gorgeous state of West Virginia!!
> Continuing on with the drama of trying to get Rizzo the rat to decide on a college we are in West Virginia this weekend visiting WVU & Marshall Univ.
> 
> A few funny observations:
> 
> -I gotta tell you, West Virginians have got to be the most determined individuals in the country.  This is a state plopped down in the middle of a mountain.  It's like some pioneer was on his way to California and said "That's it, I'm not going another step"  The amount of dynamite alone to blast into this mountain must have been mind boggling.  We saw quite a bit of cattle on the drive but they were always laying down...  They sort of look at you as if to say "Hey, you try grazing on the side of a mountain without falling off"
> 
> -Driving here is not for the faint of heart (and I learned to drive in midtown manhattan).  The roads are carved in the mountains so on one side you have road, on the other side a 500 ft drop into wilderness.  Whats funny is the speed limit is 70 mph, which actually means people do 75.  This is definitely not the place to try out your driving & text messaging skills.
> 
> -*They have these things called "Runaway truck ramps" (just in case your 10 ton tracker trailer happens to get away from you)  now call me crazy but when driving down a road with a 8% incline, one really doesn't want to see signs saying "Runaway truck"*
> 
> -They also have these* wildlife crossing signs that have a picture of a bear and deer that say "please respect the widlife". *if you look on the ground around or immediatley after each sign you will see car parts so I'm thinking the wildlife is winning this particular battle.
> 
> It is extremely gorgeous country and the people have been beyond nice.  WVU is the bigger school but Marshall has had a major movie made about it so I think WVU have a bit of an inferiority complex.
> 
> Have a great Sunday groupies and sending moose dust to Ransom for a great trip.
> Happy Dinks, thanks for the pictures.  We need to see what these people do for Christmas.



  Being born, bred & raised on a dairy farm in north central WV I can really appreciate some of your observations!   (I "got out" in 1984 but all of my family is still there...all of 'em off exit #110 on I-79).  They say you can see your own headlights on some of those curvy roads ya know.  What you DON'T want to see is a truck actually USING one of those truck ramps!  There's an exit just east of Morgantown on Rt. 68 (near Coopers Rock) that now bans 18 wheelers from using the exit.  It's at the bottom of that mountain that's got the mandatory brake check at the top...it's a dead end ramp at the bottom and too many of them couldn't stop at the bottom of the ramp. 

 When I was first dating DH & took him home with me it was late on a Friday night...we were somewhere on a stretch of highway with few exits and of course no street lights...he begged me to pull over so he could "go".   I mean, there was NOBODY out on the roads...so OK, fine.  I pull over.  He hops over the guardrail & goes a few feet into the brush.    Next thing I know he's jumping back into the car screaming *"GO! GO! JUST GO!!!!"*  I put it in gear & tear out & I'm like WHAT'S WRONG??  It was SO-O funny.  His voice was shaking & he was like "I woke something up!  And it's eyes were like WAIST HIGH"!!  It was hysterical.  He is sure to ask "how far to the next exit" now!

I went to college in Fairmont - about 20 min. south of Morgantown...we were the wannabees that couldn't afford WVU - but we used to go up there on the weekends to hang out.   It's funny you mentioned going to Marshall this weekend...my MIL has an adopted son who just went there to visit this weekend too.  It's definitely a lot further of a drive tho.

Hope you made it home safe & sound!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good evening fellow groupies.  Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  Sure is cold here in Iowa.  They are talking snow tomorrow.  At least we haven't gotten a blizzard though like BIL did in South Dakota.  Yikes!
Great trip report DisneyNutzy!  Thank you!  Sounds like alot of fun.  Do you remember the name of waitress you had?
Welcome Bellaphia!  Nice to have you join our group!
Eliza we have driven through WV going between Iowa and Pa. and it was pretty hair raising!  The name of the city we have to drive through is eluding me and my computer won't google it for me.  Aargh.


----------



## eliza61

Executive Mansion,
Washington, Nov. 21, 1864. 

Dear Madam,-- 
I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle. 
I feel how weak and fruitless must be any word of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save. 
I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom. 
Yours, very sincerely and respectfully, 

A. Lincoln

To all our groupie Vet's,(and your familiies) big moose hugs & Kisses.   
Love you madly.


----------



## DaveH

Good morning all.


----------



## DiznyDi

...And a very Good Morning to  you, Dave and all of the Groupies!

They're calling for snow in Ohio today. I do enjoy the change of the seasons, but am just not quite ready for snow!

 to our new Groupies. This is a great group of folks - you'll find yourself coming back to this thread again and again.

*50YT*: Have great fun planning your trip with your sisters. Family trips to the World are full of memories - make them (memories) while you can, you just never know what life has in store for you. 

*Muushka*: Just love the new cat in your siggie! ...and I don't even like cats.

And to our veterans and their families, *Thank You* for your service! *Eliza61*: Thanks for the reminder that so many have given so much to keep us a free nation. Our son is currently serving in the Army stationed in Hawaii. He's due to deploy to Iraq January 5. I can't begin to fathom the loss of my son, let alone the loss of 5 sons.

Have a good week, everyone!
Di


----------



## MiaSRN62

*hi all...
Sort of confused ?   I posted yesterday but don't see it ?  

So I'll repeat.....

Welcome back Happy Dinks and thanks for all those cool pics !   FW is really turning into a destination for the holidays !  

Happy belated anniversary wishes Dizney Nutsy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Glad u had a nice trip and enjoyed your photos as well. 

Ransom...hope you're having an awesome first trip to VWL !





			Good evening fellow groupies. Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Sure is cold here in Iowa. They are talking snow tomorrow. At least we haven't gotten a blizzard though like BIL did in South Dakota. Yikes!
		
Click to expand...

Hi DLI...yeah, the Dakotas are getting slammed.  Here in the burbs of Phila, we've already gotten snow.  Came to suprise us (and imo, not in a good way !) a couple days before Halloween.  I can't remember getting snow that early in quite some time.  I measured about 2 inches---then it sleeted the following day (yuck again !).
Eliza...always enjoy your college "road trip" adventure stories.  Keep us posted.  Hope Rizzo can decide soon !  Thanks for posting the Vet Day sentiments....puts it all in perspective.  I offer a big "thank you" to all of our vets and those in the armed services.  *


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Executive Mansion,
> Washington, Nov. 21, 1864.
> 
> Dear Madam,--
> I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle.
> I feel how weak and fruitless must be any word of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save.
> I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom.
> Yours, very sincerely and respectfully,
> 
> A. Lincoln
> 
> To all our groupie Vet's,(and your familiies) big moose hugs & Kisses.
> Love you madly.



(Eliza, that was so awesome, I quoted it so I could see it again!)

I second that thank you to our Vets.   
DiznyDi, please thank your son for me.  And my guess, all the Groupies.  Please keep us in the loop on how your son is doing, we would appreciate that. 

PS  Eliza, I was poking around on the Founding Fathers website and by coincidence clicked on Ben's quotes.  And there that beer one was, first one listed!


----------



## Muushka

> Muushka: Just love the new cat in your siggie! ...and I don't even like cats.


  Don't like cats!!  Glad you like him!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning Groupies!  

BRRRRR! I know that the 70-degree weather (in Indiana) in November was an anomoly and couldn't last forever, but a GRADUAL cool down would have been nice. We went from 72 to 28 in the span of a week!  Crazy!

Thanks to all who've posted trip reports and pictures! That's what gets us all through to our next trip.

Welcome to any new Groupies too! I've been a bad Groupie lately and just haven't had time to catch up.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> (
> PS  Eliza, I was poking around on the Founding Fathers website and by coincidence clicked on Ben's quotes.  And there that beer one was, first one listed!



 Thanks Muush, Maria will tell you Ben is pretty big here in Philly.  

The letter was written to a Mrs. Bixby of Boston (I think) by Abraham Lincoln.    Unfortunately for Ole Abe, Mrs Bixby was a confederate transplant and had no love what so ever for Mr. Lincoln or the Union  She threw the telegraph in the trash and it was discovered by the editor of the local newspaper.


----------



## Muushka

Can you imagine throwing that telegraph away.  I am glad it was rescued!


----------



## Muushka

Muush... ....cracks me up........


----------



## tea pot

Tarheel Tink said:


> Gooey Pumpkin Cake (from Paula Deen)
> 
> DH says he will never eat pumpkin pie again! He took one of these to work and it disappeared within minutes. If you follow Paula Deen, the ingredients can be switched around a lot to make different cake versions.
> 
> Cake:
> 1 (18 1/4-ounce) package yellow cake mix
> 1 egg
> 8 tablespoons butter, melted
> Filling:
> 1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
> 1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin
> 3 eggs
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 8 tablespoons butter, melted
> 1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon nutmeg
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> Combine the cake mix, egg, and butter and mix well with an electric mixer. Pat the mixture into the bottom of a lightly greased 13 by 9-inch baking pan.
> 
> To make the filling: In a large bowl, beat the cream cheese and pumpkin until smooth. Add the eggs, vanilla, and butter, and beat together. Next, add the powdered sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, and mix well. Spread pumpkin mixture over cake batter and bake for 40 to 50 minutes. Make sure not to overbake as the center should be a little gooey.
> 
> Serve with fresh whipped cream.
> 
> Variations: For a Pineapple Gooey Cake: Instead of the pumpkin, add a drained 20-ounce can of crushed pineapple to the cream cheese filling. Proceed as directed above.
> 
> For a Banana Gooey Cake: Prepare cream cheese filling as directed, beating in 2 ripe bananas instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above.
> 
> For a Peanut Butter Gooey Cake: Use a chocolate cake mix. Add 1 cup creamy peanut butter to the cream cheese filling instead of the pumpkin. Proceed as directed above.



WOW ......This is great ......Thanks so Much    
I think I'll try all of them


----------



## Tarheel Tink

tea pot said:


> WOW ......This is great ......Thanks so Much
> I think I'll try all of them



This comes out more like cake bars when you bake it; don't expect it to be "tall". As you can see from all the butter and eggs it is a wee bit rich!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria will tell you Ben is pretty big here in Philly.



*Oh YES....eliza is right.  Ben is KING and noone can tower above him !!!  Oh wait a minute....that is William Penn ???  *

*But Ben is big too.  He can be spotted walking around Philly giving tours.  He looks really good for his age.  He also has an impressive statue in center city  *

*Thanks Tarheel Tink for that recipe  *


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Great trip report DisneyNutzy!  Thank you!  Sounds like alot of fun.  Do you remember the name of waitress you had?



DLI - I don't recall her name. I was too busy burying my head under the table with the rest of my group during my dad's antics.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> Happy belated anniversary wishes Dizney Nutsy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u had a nice trip and enjoyed your photos as well.
> *



Thanks for the anniversary wishes Maria.


Looks like my wife enjoyed the kid free time in the world. I am scheduled for a trip down in January for an event at the Wide World of Sports and the misses has scheduled some sitters so she can join me for a few days. Now for the tough choice. I have a great AP rate for the Beach Club. There is an even better rate available for WL. We are staying at the VWL the following month in February so I am leaning toward keeping the Beach Club. Any input from the groupies that have stayed at both places would be appreciated.

I picked loud proud NYer Dad and his GF up from the airport this morning from another trip they took. They informed me my suspicions were correct and GF is really hooked on the World. He wants the rental villa info as they are planning another trip. I told them we were thinking about VWL for Christmas 2010. They said they were in before the words were out of my mouth. So if any CM's are reading this - LOOKOUT -   he is coming back!


----------



## Muushka

> Any input from the groupies that have stayed at both places would be appreciated.



Well, I happen to love Beach Club too, if that means anything!  We will be at VWL if you want to come visit (come to think of it we will be at BCV also!)

When are you going?  It is great that you can do it kid-free.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Well, I happen to love Beach Club too, if that means anything!  We will be at VWL if you want to come visit (come to think of it we will be at BCV also!)
> 
> When are you going?  It is great that you can do it kid-free.



Hey Muushka,

I will be there for a softball tournament from January 21 through the 25th. My better half will be there Jan 23 - 25. When will you be there?


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Looks like my wife enjoyed the kid free time in the world. I am scheduled for a trip down in January for an event at the Wide World of Sports and the misses has scheduled some sitters so she can join me for a few days. Now for the tough choice. I have a great AP rate for the Beach Club. There is an even better rate available for WL. We are staying at the VWL the following month in February so I am leaning toward keeping the Beach Club. Any input from the groupies that have stayed at both places would be appreciated.
> 
> !



Good job snagging the ap rate at the BC.  The BC is actually my home resort but we fell in love with the WL when we decided to give it a try 2 years ago.

BC can't be beat for location.  The old guy & I love Epcot and there is nothing like walking back at the end of a long day.  Ironically my kids enjoy WL's pool better than stromalong bay.  It may be that we generally travel in August and the WL just seems 30 degrees cooler in the summer.  Since you do have the wl booked, I'd probably go with the BC.  It's a different flavor but I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Has anyone used the internet in the WLV lately? Is it "wired" or "wireless"?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Executive Mansion,
> Washington, Nov. 21, 1864.
> 
> Dear Madam,--
> I have been shown in the files of the War Department a statement of the Adjutant General of Massachusetts that you are the mother of five sons who have died gloriously on the field of battle.
> I feel how weak and fruitless must be any word of mine which should attempt to beguile you from the grief of a loss so overwhelming. But I cannot refrain from tendering you the consolation that may be found in the thanks of the Republic they died to save.
> I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of freedom.
> Yours, very sincerely and respectfully,
> 
> A. Lincoln
> 
> To all our groupie Vet's,(and your familiies) big moose hugs & Kisses.
> Love you madly.



That is great Eliza!  Thanks for posting it!  My Dad is a 20 year Army vet and did 2 tours in Vietnam so I appreciate it when people recognize them.  Thanks to any vets and their families that we may have in our group.  The families sure make their share of sacrifices too!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *hi all...
> Hi DLI...yeah, the Dakotas are getting slammed.  Here in the burbs of Phila, we've already gotten snow.  Came to suprise us (and imo, not in a good way !) a couple days before Halloween.  I can't remember getting snow that early in quite some time.  I measured about 2 inches---then it sleeted the following day (yuck again !).
> *


*
Our parents in the Reading area got lucky and missed that!



MiaSRN62 said:



Oh YES....eliza is right.  Ben is KING and noone can tower above him !!!  Oh wait a minute....that is William Penn ???  

But Ben is big too.  He can be spotted walking around Philly giving tours.  He looks really good for his age.  He also has an impressive statue in center city  

Thanks Tarheel Tink for that recipe  

Click to expand...

I thought it was Ben but my DH says Ben Franklin.  Guess I've lived out here too long and I'm forgetting!  He is right I just looked it up.


DisneyNutzy said:



			DLI - I don't recall her name. I was too busy burying my head under the table with the rest of my group during my dad's antics.
Looks like my wife enjoyed the kid free time in the world. I am scheduled for a trip down in January for an event at the Wide World of Sports and the misses has scheduled some sitters so she can join me for a few days. Now for the tough choice. I have a great AP rate for the Beach Club. There is an even better rate available for WL. We are staying at the VWL the following month in February so I am leaning toward keeping the Beach Club. Any input from the groupies that have stayed at both places would be appreciated.

I picked loud proud NYer Dad and his GF up from the airport this morning from another trip they took. They informed me my suspicions were correct and GF is really hooked on the World. He wants the rental villa info as they are planning another trip. I told them we were thinking about VWL for Christmas 2010. They said they were in before the words were out of my mouth. So if any CM's are reading this - LOOKOUT -   he is coming back!
		
Click to expand...

We had a great waitress when we were there in May and I was just wondering if it was the same one.  Love the Beach Club!  Like Eliza said you can't beat the location.  It is really pretty too.*


----------



## horselover

Sorry!  Have too much going on at home right now.   

Welcome Bellaphia!

Thanks to Dave & Muush (?) for the additional info on MVMCP.  We have not been to any parties before so have nothing to compare it too.  I guess I will still leave it on my to do list.

Have been trying to figure out what to do for dining for our Jan. trip.  DDP w/TS, DDP w/CS & Snacks or DDE (I refuse to call it TIW  )  card with AP purchase.  Too many decisions.  Leaning towards getting the DDE card because it seems a waste to pay adult prices for DS10 who barely eats anything & will only order off the kids menu.  I plan to get APs since we have 2 trips planned for next year now so I think the DDE will pay for itself on the 1st trip & the rest will be bonus cash off for next Dec. '09.  Now I have to figure out where to eat!  Definitely want to do Kona again, but not sure where else.  Just me & the kiddos so don't want to be a slave to the TS schedule.  DS10 wants to do Boma again & DS8 loved it there too since it was the best gluten-free meal he had all week on the last trip.  Seems like a lot of money for just the 3 of us though.  Thinking about a couple of lateish lunches at LTT & Le Cellier.  Le Cellier is probably lost on them, but I've been wanting to try it for awhile.  Still no movement on my 1 night w/l.   No biggie still have plenty of time.  Have a night booked at WL just in case.  Not exactly a hardship!  

Hope all is well with my fellow groupies.  Moose dust to all!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Muushka,
> 
> I will be there for a softball tournament from January 21 through the 25th. My better half will be there Jan 23 - 25. When will you be there?



Bummer.  We arrive the 3rd at BCV.  Oh well, maybe next time!  Let us know what you decide. 

Horselover, good luck with the plans!

BWV Dreamin, no can answer, but OKW had it when we were there.  Someone in the know will come along!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone...just popping in to say hi!  It's chilly here in PA too!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> Good job snagging the ap rate at the BC.  The BC is actually my home resort but we fell in love with the WL when we decided to give it a try 2 years ago.
> 
> BC can't be beat for location.  The old guy & I love Epcot and there is nothing like walking back at the end of a long day.  Ironically my kids enjoy WL's pool better than stromalong bay.  It may be that we generally travel in August and the WL just seems 30 degrees cooler in the summer.  Since you do have the wl booked, I'd probably go with the BC.  It's a different flavor but I don't think you'll be disappointed.



I agree. We love Epcot especially when we are kid free.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> We had a great waitress when we were there in May and I was just wondering if it was the same one.  Love the Beach Club!  Like Eliza said you can't beat the location.  It is really pretty too.



DLI -I'll ask my Dad. He might remember her name.



Muushka said:


> Bummer.  We arrive the 3rd at BCV.  Oh well, maybe next time!  Let us know what you decide.


Hey Muushka - Sorry we will miss you. It looks like we will stick with the Beach Club.


----------



## DaveH

Good morning and happy veterans day. Thank you to all our vets and current service members. Always remember the vets that gave all. Also remember all the families of all these wonderful folks also. They served in a different way staying home and supporting them.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Good morning and happy veterans day. Thank you to all our vets and current service members. Always remember the vets that gave all. Also remember all the families of all these wonderful folks also. They served in a different way staying home and supporting them.



Oh yes.  Today we remember those who gave us our freedom.
And those who are giving us our freedom today.  Priceless.



> Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free.
> Ronald Reagan


----------



## Granny

Just wanted to wish all our current military and veterans a memorable Veteran's Day.  

You are our true heroes every day, and truly incredible.












Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## a Really Bad Egg

Groupies...there is a live webcam broadcasting from WL this week:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wilderness-lodge-villas-live

It's not in the villas, and on a ground floor...but you can see and hear some familiar sights and sounds.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Groupies...there is a live webcam broadcasting from WL this week:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wilderness-lodge-villas-live
> 
> It's not in the villas, and on a ground floor...but you can see and hear some familiar sights and sounds.



That's great!  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Veterans Day to all.  For those who have served our country then and now, thank you for giving us our freedom.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DiznyDi*,
Prayers for your son and the rest of the family while he serves his country in Iraq.  Will you be able to see him over the holidays before his deployment?

Thanks to all of you and yours who have, are, or will serve our country.

*Eliza*, thanks for sharing the funny and the somber with us!

*Deb*


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Deb!
Thanks for asking about our son.   He'll be leaving Honolulu on Dec. 8 and will arrive in Pittsburgh, PA on the morning of Dec. 9. Pittsburgh is about an hour and a half from our home in Ohio. He has only 6 days leave and must return on Dec. 13th. His scheduled deployment date is January 5. We were hoping he would be home for about 2 weeks. Unfortunately with my dad's sudden death in August, he used part of his leave to come back for the funeral. I'm glad we get to see him, but I know the time will pass much too quickly. Hawaii is so far away.... Iraq is even farther.  
Di


----------



## 50 years Too!

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Deb!
> Thanks for asking about our son.   He'll be leaving Honolulu on Dec. 8 and will arrive in Pittsburgh, PA on the morning of Dec. 9. Pittsburgh is about an hour and a half from our home in Ohio. He has only 6 days leave and must return on Dec. 13th. His scheduled deployment date is January 5. We were hoping he would be home for about 2 weeks. Unfortunately with my dad's sudden death in August, he used part of his leave to come back for the funeral. I'm glad we get to see him, but I know the time will pass much too quickly. Hawaii is so far away.... Iraq is even farther.
> Di


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies  
*Happyinks*  Thanks for the amazing Pics I need to check out the campground next year.
*Ransom*     Have a great trip Home VWL ( you are probably there right now)
*Bellaphia*   WELCOME  You will love our Lodge.
*Disney Nutzy* Happy Anniversary and thanks for the trip report.
*Eliza61 *  You make me want to visit West Virginia..The first time I saw a runaway truck ramp we were in AZ on the way to the Grand Canyon...Wild...  Loved the A. Lincoln Quote

As this Veterans Day come to a close I am grateful to all who have served and are serving today for my freedom.

Good Night Groupies
Thanks for being there


----------



## blossomz

RBE...thanks for the heads up for the webcam!  

TP-Congrats on getting your waitlist!!


----------



## jimmytammy

a Really Bad Egg said:


> Groupies...there is a live webcam broadcasting from WL this week:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wilderness-lodge-villas-live
> 
> It's not in the villas, and on a ground floor...but you can see and hear some familiar sights and sounds.



Love it!  Thanks!

This is sad.  My family is getting a big kick out of me sitting here just gazing at the screen.  Hey, I heard the boats horn sound!  I saw people walking by!  Dont they realize how lucky they are!  I saw a moth fly by. I saw a leaf come of the bushes.  I hear birds chirping.  They sound so happy.  I would be chirping too if I was at the Lodge right about now.  Take me to my happy place.  Theres no place like "home", theres no place like "home"


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Deb!
> Thanks for asking about our son.   He'll be leaving Honolulu on Dec. 8 and will arrive in Pittsburgh, PA on the morning of Dec. 9. Pittsburgh is about an hour and a half from our home in Ohio. He has only 6 days leave and must return on Dec. 13th. His scheduled deployment date is January 5. We were hoping he would be home for about 2 weeks. Unfortunately with my dad's sudden death in August, he used part of his leave to come back for the funeral. I'm glad we get to see him, but I know the time will pass much too quickly. Hawaii is so far away.... Iraq is even farther.
> Di



Prayers & good thoughts coming your way for your son & family during your son's deployment.   

Congrats on the w/l coming through TeaPot!      Anyone that wants to send some my way it would be much appreciated.  No movement yet on my 1/18 request.


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Deb!
> Thanks for asking about our son.   He'll be leaving Honolulu on Dec. 8 and will arrive in Pittsburgh, PA on the morning of Dec. 9. Pittsburgh is about an hour and a half from our home in Ohio. He has only 6 days leave and must return on Dec. 13th. His scheduled deployment date is January 5. We were hoping he would be home for about 2 weeks. Unfortunately with my dad's sudden death in August, he used part of his leave to come back for the funeral. I'm glad we get to see him, but I know the time will pass much too quickly. Hawaii is so far away.... Iraq is even farther.
> Di




  Sending much love and pixie dust to your family and winging a bunch of prayers of safety for your son

Eliza


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies
> *Happyinks*  Thanks for the amazing Pics I need to check out the campground next year.
> *Ransom*     Have a great trip Home VWL ( you are probably there right now)
> *Bellaphia*   WELCOME  You will love our Lodge.
> *Disney Nutzy* Happy Anniversary and thanks for the trip report.
> *Eliza61 *  You make me want to visit West Virginia..The first time I saw a runaway truck ramp we were in AZ on the way to the Grand Canyon...Wild...  Loved the A. Lincoln Quote
> 
> As this Veterans Day come to a close I am grateful to all who have served and are serving today for my freedom.
> 
> Good Night Groupies
> Thanks for being there



Congrats!!!!  



jimmytammy said:


> Love it!  Thanks!
> 
> This is sad.  My family is getting a big kick out of me sitting here just gazing at the screen.  Hey, I heard the boats horn sound!  I saw people walking by!  Dont they realize how lucky they are!  I saw a moth fly by. I saw a leaf come of the bushes.  I hear birds chirping.  They sound so happy.  I would be chirping too if I was at the Lodge right about now.  Take me to my happy place.  Theres no place like "home", theres no place like "home"


----------



## horselover

Our box of goodies finally arrived today.  My guide promised he'd send me a few things because I had such a bad experience with my add-on.  Somehow the 1st package got lost in the mail, but he was nice enough to send everything again.  Lots of nice stuff, but this is my favorite.






It's hard to read in the pic, but underneath the print it says Limited Edition, The Villas at Wildernness Lodge, Disney Vacation Club.  It has a couple of cute little butterflies flying across the lawn too which can't quite be made out in the pic.  Now I have to find the perfect spot to hang it!


----------



## horselover

I have a sneaking suspicion my 2 lovely DSs are not going to sleep well together when we go in Jan.  One could sleep for me, but both are movers & shakers.  Not my idea of ideal sleeping arrangements either!  I know I've read in the past some have had luck requesting an air mattress at check-in (based on availability).  Has anyone ever had luck getting one at WL for a VWL stay?  I know I can buy & bring one with me, but I'm really trying to avoid bringing too much stuff since I'll be the only adult available to lug it around!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Love it!  Thanks!
> 
> This is sad.  My family is getting a big kick out of me sitting here just gazing at the screen.  Hey, I heard the boats horn sound!  I saw people walking by!  Dont they realize how lucky they are!  I saw a moth fly by. I saw a leaf come of the bushes.  I hear birds chirping.  They sound so happy.  I would be chirping too if I was at the Lodge right about now.  Take me to my happy place.  Theres no place like "home", theres no place like "home"



I'm with you 100%, JimmyTammy!  I love watching the video feed too.  Next best thing to being there.  Can't wait to see you all back "home" in December.   

Jill


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion my 2 lovely DSs are not going to sleep well together when we go in Jan.  One could sleep for me, but both are movers & shakers.  Not my idea of ideal sleeping arrangements either!  I know I've read in the past some have had luck requesting an air mattress at check-in (based on availability).  Has anyone ever had luck getting one at WL for a VWL stay?  I know I can buy & bring one with me, but I'm really trying to avoid bringing too much stuff since I'll be the only adult lavailable to lug it around!



Ooh, in all the years I have read about DVC resorts, I have never heard of them supplying an air mattress.  sorry!



horselover said:


> Our box of goodies finally arrived today.  My guide promised he'd send me a few things because I had such a bad experience with my add-on.  Somehow the 1st package got lost in the mail, but he was nice enough to send everything again.  Lots of nice stuff, but this is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to read in the pic, but underneath the print it says Limited Edition, The Villas at Wildernness Lodge, Disney Vacation Club.  It has a couple of cute little butterflies flying across the lawn too which can't quite be made out in the pic.  Now I have to find the perfect spot to hang it!



I have that print!  A very nice DVC'er sent it to me (Anniet).  I used to have a WL dining room.  Now I have a WL master bathroom!

I bought one of the water colors at the Mercantile and picked up a print in a frame and matt, threw out the print and put WL in it.  One of my favorites!


----------



## DaveH

Good afternoon all.


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH said:


> Good afternoon all.



10 days to go for you, but...


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Good afternoon all.







wildernessDad said:


> 10 days to go for you, but...



But????   Don't leave us hanging, WD!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all..

I need to vent!  My sister decided to cancel on me for our cruise!!!  I had used ALL of my points to book it for all 5 of us! Anyway...long story short..I called MS and they were sooo great!  My points all were gone from DVC and could only be used as reservation points.  So...I upgraded from a category 9 to a category 6 for the cruise.  Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> I'm with you 100%, JimmyTammy!  I love watching the video feed too.  Next best thing to being there.  Can't wait to see you all back "home" in December.
> 
> Jill



It will be here before you know it(But not soon enough for me)  Looking forward to seeing you also.  

BTW, are you having trouble getting the live feed now?  It has been off all day for us.


----------



## jimmytammy

That is so cool about you getting that print from AnnieT!  We have a mutual DIS friend.  Remember back in Aug, we took a trip to the Boston area.  Well Annie and her hubby Alan were the folks we stayed with.  They are so much fun.  They took us around to all the cool places around Boston, Plymouth, Concord and Lexington.  Annie and Tammy have become great friends, all on account of the DIS.


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry to hear about your cruise problem but sure glad that it worked out. And a Christmas trip to boot. 

I think WD meant that Daves trip includes SSR instead of all Lodge.

I love hearing the sounds as well JT. Only 70 more days for us.


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!



Sister....you are SO going to WDW for Christmas!!!  

You are on the list!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks guys!  I knew I could depend on you guys to "get it"!OH!!!  I just looked at my calendar!  I have the dates wrong!!  It is actually 22-26!


----------



## DaveH

We are at SSR because it is our other home resort. Could not get the lodge at 7 months and still on waitlist. Checked last week and nothing at all available at the lodge. Oh well. I plan on visiting the lodge before checking in there. Now is the stress time of getting ready for the trip. I am so looking forward to this trip. This is our first time Thanksgiving week. I figure week one is doing somethings and try not to get too down by the crowds. Week 2 at the Lodge is a great time at WDW and VWL. We are doing the CP package on Dec 4. We are going to try and see it a couple of other times. If you love music and Christmas time, this is a must see and hear. Osborne lights are great also.


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> It will be here before you know it(But not soon enough for me)  Looking forward to seeing you also.
> 
> BTW, are you having trouble getting the live feed now?  It has been off all day for us.



No feed for me all day either.  Bummer!   I hope it is back up tomorrow.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I need to vent!  My sister decided to cancel on me for our cruise!!!  I had used ALL of my points to book it for all 5 of us! Anyway...long story short..I called MS and they were sooo great!  My points all were gone from DVC and could only be used as reservation points.  So...I upgraded from a category 9 to a category 6 for the cruise.  Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!




Aah, the joys of "siblinghood".  Glad you are getting a chance to make lemonaide out of lemons.  Santa is going to have to be extra nice to you for not running over your sister in the dead of night.    
I know how you feel, I too have a sister who can't commit to a trip to walmart and has burned me on points.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Sorry to hear about your cruise problem but sure glad that it worked out. And a Christmas trip to boot.
> 
> I think WD meant that Daves trip includes SSR instead of all Lodge.
> 
> I love hearing the sounds as well JT. Only 70 more days for us.



Oh, now I get it! 



jimmytammy said:


> That is so cool about you getting that print from AnnieT!  We have a mutual DIS friend.  Remember back in Aug, we took a trip to the Boston area.  Well Annie and her hubby Alan were the folks we stayed with.  They are so much fun.  They took us around to all the cool places around Boston, Plymouth, Concord and Lexington.  Annie and Tammy have become great friends, all on account of the DIS.



Oh yes, JT, Anniet filled me in on the friendship!  That is so very cool.  I must say.  Who would ever believe that a friendship could begin on a discussion board!  And she took you to some of my favorite stomping grounds.  I love that area.

Blossomz!!  I am so sad about the cruise, but so happy that it all worked out for you.  I hope this Christmas at Poly is your best ever.


----------



## DaveH

Good morning all.

blossomz sorry about the canceling on you. Glad you were able to use all the points in your favor.


----------



## mickeymorse

DaveH said:


> We are at SSR because it is our other home resort. Could not get the lodge at 7 months and still on waitlist. Checked last week and nothing at all available at the lodge. Oh well. I plan on visiting the lodge before checking in there. Now is the stress time of getting ready for the trip. I am so looking forward to this trip. This is our first time Thanksgiving week. I figure week one is doing somethings and try not to get too down by the crowds. Week 2 at the Lodge is a great time at WDW and VWL. We are doing the CP package on Dec 4. We are going to try and see it a couple of other times. If you love music and Christmas time, this is a must see and hear. Osborne lights are great also.



Sounds like a wonderful time. Enjoy all your trip.* WE* are looking forward to the TR afterward. 



cheer4bison said:


> No feed for me all day either.  Bummer!   I hope it is back up tomorrow.



I just tried and it says off air  


Oh yeah, morning Groupies!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I need to vent!  My sister decided to cancel on me for our cruise!!!  I had used ALL of my points to book it for all 5 of us! Anyway...long story short..I called MS and they were sooo great!  My points all were gone from DVC and could only be used as reservation points.  So...I upgraded from a category 9 to a category 6 for the cruise.  Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!



Sorry about the conflict, but what great "conflict resolution".   Seems it was meant to be with exactly the right number of points.  Yahoo!

Deb


----------



## horselover

Blossomz - sorry your sister decided to be a big stinker (would use another word, but this is a family board  )    But, I'm glad things worked out in the end.  Enjoy your Christmas trip to the Poly!!     Have a drink, toast your sister, & say wish you were here.  NOT!!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks everybody...it will definitely be a different experience..we've never stayed at the Poly...so I am kind of excited to see how that will be.  Plus it is over the holidays!  I really appreciate the support...I cannot believe she did this to me..but you're right...hooray for me...I get another trip to the world!

I'll have to stop by the Lodge and hope I run into some groupies!


----------



## Dodie

blossomz said:


> Thanks everybody...it will definitely be a different experience..we've never stayed at the Poly...so I am kind of excited to see how that will be.  Plus it is over the holidays!  I really appreciate the support...I cannot believe she did this to me..but you're right...hooray for me...I get another trip to the world!
> 
> I'll have to stop by the Lodge and hope I run into some groupies!




It's too bad you're out the $95 and what a pain this is that your sister did this to you, but how *AWESOME *will a stay at the Poly be at Christmas time!?!!  

We'd love to stay there and, even though it's "not the best use of DVC points" (blah blah blah) and there's the $95 fee, I'm sure we'll do that sometime!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks DODIE!  I'll let you know how it goes...  I knew my groupies would catch my back!


----------



## loribell

blossomz said:


> Thanks everybody...it will definitely be a different experience..we've never stayed at the Poly...so I am kind of excited to see how that will be.  Plus it is over the holidays!  I really appreciate the support...I cannot believe she did this to me..but you're right...hooray for me...I get another trip to the world!
> 
> I'll have to stop by the Lodge and hope I run into some groupies!



Did you get a lagoon view? We stayed our first trip on points for a couple of days at the poly. There is nothing like watching that castle change colors throughout the night.


----------



## blossomz

I could only afford a garden view...it was so weird...I had exactly 232 reservation points left and the only place that "fit" was 4 nights at the poly in a garden view!  EXACTLY 232 points!  I felt like I'd been pixie dusted!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> I could only afford a garden view...it was so weird...I had exactly 232 reservation points left and the only place that "fit" was 4 nights at the poly in a garden view!  EXACTLY 232 points!  I felt like I'd been pixie dusted!!!



Sounds like it was meant to be, Blossomz!  Have a wonderful trip.   I've always wanted to stay at the Poly.  Even though my family has been visiting the world since 1975, my parents always made reservations at the Contemporary when we were little kids.  Then we tried the treehouses, the Grand Floridian, and then our beloved Lodge.   The rest, we'll just say, is history.  But I'd still like to find an excuse to do a quick stay at the Poly, especially now that they've updated the pool and snack bar, etc.  I love the background music there, and being on the monorail line is always a plus.  Without a doubt, the Poly beach at night has got to be one of the most romantic spots on property.  You have plenty to look forward to...


----------



## blossomz

Yep...I have never stayed there either!  I agree..it was really an unplanned trip but I too think it must mean I was meant to go!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I need to vent!  My sister decided to cancel on me for our cruise!!!  I had used ALL of my points to book it for all 5 of us! Anyway...long story short..I called MS and they were sooo great!  My points all were gone from DVC and could only be used as reservation points.  So...I upgraded from a category 9 to a category 6 for the cruise.  Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!



Blossomz, sorry your sister bailed on you!  I'm so glad though that something good was able to come of it!  What a great trip it should be for you


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sorry that this will be off topic.  Fellow groupies you have always been so good to me.  Especially when I lost my dog.  Your support meant so much to me.  Well I need to impose on you again for some moose dust.  I'm sorry if this is long.  I will try to keep it as short as I can.  
For about the last 9 months my sister and I have planned to go home to my parents for Christmas.  My sister lives in Nashville and it's been at least 12 years since my whole family has been together for Christmas.  My Mom is so looking forward to this.  She has osteoporsis and is confined to the house and can't do much.  Well my sister has a 10 year old daughter with her ex-husband and he has decided not to cooperate.   He has told my sister that she needs to have her daughter back home by Christmas night.  My parents live in Pa. and she lives in Nashville.  Won't work.  Now this isn't because he will miss her.  It is because he is vindictive.  My sister bends over backwards to put their daughter first and work with him on things.  In fact their daughter always spend Christmas morning with him because his mom comes to visit.  If we can't all be home my mom will be heartbroken.  With my parents being in their 70's and having health problems who knows how many more opportunities we will have to do this.  
So my friends if you could, I would really appreciate some moose dust and prayers from you.  We haven't given up and are still hoping that he will find a smidge of decency and change his mind.  Sorry for this being so long!  Thank you!


----------



## Muushka

Off topic?  No such thing. 

I PM'd you, but just wanted to say again how much I hope that your family can all be together this Christmas, for your Mom.  

Prayers and Moose dust, good medicine for this situation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Off topic?  No such thing.
> 
> I PM'd you, but just wanted to say again how much I hope that your family can all be together this Christmas, for your Mom.
> 
> Prayers and Moose dust, good medicine for this situation.



Thank You!  Your good thoughts are so much appreciated!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you for your cheering up thoughts...DLI....So sorry to hear this...  I'm sending you lots of moose dust, pixie dust, magic, good thoughts and prayers... Think good thoughts and keep your fellow groupies up on the latest...we're with you!!


----------



## Granny

DLI...very sorry to hear that your family's holiday plans are getting messed up in that manner.  Lots of Moose Dust heading your way for a good outcome to the situation.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz

It is frustrating when you are trying to do something good for others, and it seems to backfire.  It sounds like it will still all work out for the best for you.  Let us know how the Poly stay goes.  Our family has always wanted to stay there.  It would definitely be our choice amongst the monorail resorts.

DLI

Moose Dust blowing your way.


----------



## horselover

Lots of prayers & good thoughts coming your way DLI.  I hope everything works out for your family.


----------



## Laxmom

Been occupied with Puppy so I have been away.

No such thing as OT here!  We share our love of the lodge and so much more!  Here's hoping your sister's ex will grow a heart!   I really hope it all works out for your family, DLI.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DLI*,
Hope he comes around and does what is right for his daughter and not what he selfishly wants to do to your sister.   

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I need to vent!  My sister decided to cancel on me for our cruise!!!  I had used ALL of my points to book it for all 5 of us! Anyway...long story short..I called MS and they were sooo great!  My points all were gone from DVC and could only be used as reservation points.  So...I upgraded from a category 9 to a category 6 for the cruise.  Then I had 232 points left...EXACTLY the right number of points to stay 4 nights at the Polynesian over Christmas!!!  So I grabbed it and we're now heading down from the 23rd to the 26th!!!  AND..I didn't lose a single point!  I unfortunately had to pay a few $95 change fees...which I feel my sister should pay...but that won't happen!  Anyway...Granny...add me to the list for Christmas!



Wow!  You took lemons and made lemonaide!  The Poly at Xmas!


----------



## blossomz

Yeah....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks everybody!  I'll have to call my sister later and find out if there has been any progress!  My fingers are crossed!
Oh the Poly at Christmas.  Aahhh!  Lucky lucky you Blossomz.  Someday I would love to be at WDW on Christmas.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everybody!  I'll have to call my sister later and find out if there has been any progress!  My fingers are crossed!
> Oh the Poly at Christmas.  Aahhh!  Lucky lucky you Blossomz.  Someday I would love to be at WDW on Christmas.



Please let us know how everything turns out. 

OK Groupies.  I have been hard at work on a project here at home.  My dining room needed some more spiffing up, so I decided after painting, to add the picture frame moulding under the chair rail.  JT, I know this is your area of expertise!  So what do you think?







On the next one, notice the switch plates (WL Mercantile) and the print (same source!)






And the next one was one I took for my southern friends, the ones devoid of leaves.......






I know, I know, totally OT!  BUT, there are WL artifacts in 1 of the pics!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Please let us know how everything turns out.
> 
> OK Groupies. I have been hard at work on a project here at home. My dining room needed some more spiffing up, so I decided after painting, to add the picture frame moulding under the chair rail. JT, I know this is your area of expertise! So what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the next one, notice the switch plates (WL Mercantile) and the print (same source!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the next one was one I took for my southern friends, the ones devoid of leaves.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, totally OT! BUT, there are WL artifacts in 1 of the pics!


Looks beautiful! The picture frames on the bottom wall look very classy!


----------



## blossomz

I love the color scheme and the theming!  Good choice!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I had exactly 232 reservation points left and the only place that "fit" was 4 nights at the poly in a garden view! EXACTLY 232 points! I felt like I'd been pixie dusted!!!



*Blossomz*......checking in a bit late, but wanted to say I am glad it all worked out in the end.   My friend just stayed at the Poly in Aug with a garden view and had a glimpse at a MK view !   She got really lucky !  And to have gotten the reservation so late and near the holidays...wow....awesome !!


*Disney Lovin Iowan.*......my thoughts, prayers and moose dust go out to you.  I hope you sister's ex can let his heart and conscience do the right thing.    

*Muushka*....love the room !  REALLy pretty !


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Maria!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka,

When you convince Mr. Muushka to take a trip out west, you can come help decorate my house!  Love what you've done.  Very tasteful but with touches of whimsy; love it!

Deb


----------



## eliza61

Muushka,
The room looks fabulous.  It is so pretty, I'm sooo jealous.   
I think Mr. Muushka needs to hang a shingle over the door for your services.   


Any California groupies?  Heard the air quality at DL was extremely poor due to the forest fires.  Hope every one is safe and sound.


----------



## Muushka

You guys are so sweet.  But Mr Muush picked out the color!  I did the labor  .

50Y2, I want to visit that area so bad I can taste it.  Too bad Mr M won't fly!  I have to keep my fingers crossed that one day he will have to report to the headquarters of his work and then I would get to see that area!


----------



## loribell

DLI I hope everything works out and you can all go  see your folks together. She can always tell him he will not be getting her very Christmas morning from now on if he can bend this one time. I hate to be that way but sometimes it it the only way to get through to them. 

Muushka the room looks great!


----------



## jimmytammy

The paneling effect looks great!  You did a very nice job with it.  Have you considered becoming a trim carpenter?  And I love the switchplates!

Sorry I hadnt replied before now.  Tammy and I went to see a bunch of cats play football yesterday...The Panthers-Lions game 

GO PANTHERS!!!!8 and 2  Who-Hoo!!!


----------



## horselover

Morning groupies.

Muushka - I also love the paneling.  It looks really great.   

Not much going on in this neck of the woods.  I worked all weekend & now I have a sick DS home from school.  He's running a fever & complaining of a bad sore throat.  Not sure how bad it really is because he tends to be a little melodramatic & he won't open his mouth for me to look.  We may be heading off to the doctor later.  Sure hope he doesn't share it with the rest of us.  Nothing worse than a bad sore throat.  

Moose dust to all!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday groupies,

Since we are "Old, salty hands" at going to disney,  when you go to the world what attraction, site or any thing gives you that "Yesssss, I'm finally on vacation"? feeling

For me it's the arch at the drive way up to the WL.  No matter how many times I see that I get excited.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks JT!  And the Panthers won! (I take it as a NC'er, that is your team) 

HorseLover, I hope your son   gets well soon  .

It's really really really cold here.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> And the Panthers won! (I take it as a NC'er, that is your team)



Overall - it was a pretty good weekend for NC sports IMO - the Wolfpack won, Panthers won, Duke lost and Carolina lost. Not too bad. 

I'm just sitting here dreaming about our Christmas trip to VWL next month. But I'm supposed to be painting our den this morning, so I guess I'd better get busy.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday groupies,
> 
> Since we are "Old, salty hands" at going to disney,  when you go to the world what attraction, site or any thing gives you that "Yesssss, I'm finally on vacation"?
> 
> For me it's the arch at the drive way up to the WL.  No matter how many times I see that I get excited.



That would be this site:


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> Overall - it was a pretty good weekend for NC sports IMO - the Wolfpack won, Panthers won, Duke lost and Carolina lost. Not too bad.
> 
> I'm just sitting here dreaming about our Christmas trip to VWL next month. But I'm supposed to be painting our den this morning, so I guess I'd better get busy.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but Duke lost to URI.  Being a RI'der, that is great!  
And it's my sister and niece's alma mater.


----------



## horselover

I'm with Loribell.  That sign does it for me every time.  I also get a little choked up every time I see Cinderella's Castle for the 1st time.  

Well we're back from the doctor.  DS has Scarlet Fever!  I had no idea kids still got that.  Dr. said it sounds worse than it is, but he's feeling pretty bad.      Poor kid.  Still can't really eat or swallow anything.  He's writing me notes to communicate.  Hopefully he'll be better after a few doses of antibiotics.  Guess he won't be going to school tomorrow either.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

loribell said:


> DLI I hope everything works out and you can all go  see your folks together. She can always tell him he will not be getting her very Christmas morning from now on if he can bend this one time. I hate to be that way but sometimes it it the only way to get through to them.
> 
> Muushka the room looks great!


Hope it won't get to that point but you are right.  She may just have to resort to threats like that.  Don't know if she will though cause she tends to avoid confrontation.  Thanks for everyones good thoughts and moose dust.  She still hasn't heard back from him yet.



horselover said:


> Morning groupies.
> 
> Muushka - I also love the paneling.  It looks really great.
> 
> Not much going on in this neck of the woods.  I worked all weekend & now I have a sick DS home from school.  He's running a fever & complaining of a bad sore throat.  Not sure how bad it really is because he tends to be a little melodramatic & he won't open his mouth for me to look.  We may be heading off to the doctor later.  Sure hope he doesn't share it with the rest of us.  Nothing worse than a bad sore throat.
> 
> Moose dust to all!


My DD15 is home sick today too with a sore throat and cold.  No scarlett fever though!  Yikes.  Hope he feels better soon!



eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday groupies,
> 
> Since we are "Old, salty hands" at going to disney,  when you go to the world what attraction, site or any thing gives you that "Yesssss, I'm finally on vacation"? feeling
> 
> For me it's the arch at the drive way up to the WL.  No matter how many times I see that I get excited.



I do love that arch and that is a great picture Loribell!  I'm getting excited just thinking about seeing it in 72 days.  But my very first feeling of yes I'm here is on the train at the airport when you get the message welcoming you to Orlando.  At that point my whole vacation is ahead of me and I still have all the other firsts to look forward to.  Like seeing the arch, the castle etc. Is this Heaven?  No it's Disney World!  

Muushka your dining room is beautiful!  Good job on it!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday groupies,
> 
> Since we are "Old, salty hands" at going to disney,  when you go to the world what attraction, site or any thing gives you that "Yesssss, I'm finally on vacation"? feeling
> 
> For me it's the arch at the drive way up to the WL.  No matter how many times I see that I get excited.




I have to admit, the "arrived back home" feeling starts here







It builds as we come up the drive










And culminates when those main doors swing open with a whoosh and we step into the lobby








When we're not staying at VWL, the moment of being on vacation is normally when we get to the room and see the great DVC accomodations.


----------



## Dodie

Disney Loving Iowan:

Sometimes the holidays can be SO STRESSFUL and these ugly family things seem to rear their ugly head.

Thinking good thoughts that everything works out.

Muushka:

AWESOME ROOM!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> I have to admit, the "arrived back home" feeling starts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It builds as we come up the drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And culminates when those main doors swing open with a whoosh and we step into the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we're not staying at VWL, the moment of being on vacation is normally when we get to the room and see the great DVC accomodations.


Great pic Granny!!


----------



## the who #3

i have  been on a wait list for  a 2br at the  wlv for  11 months now and nothing has opened up.  has  anyone  else  had   this problem?   we do have   res at the akv, but the children  prefer wlv for christmas.

has anyone had luck this close to your arrival date?  we have  ck in date of 12/20/08.  can  anyone  spare a little pixie dust?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I have to admit, the "arrived back home" feeling starts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It builds as we come up the drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And culminates when those main doors swing open with a whoosh and we step into the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we're not staying at VWL, the moment of being on vacation is normally when we get to the room and see the great DVC accomodations.



Couldnt have said it any better myself!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I'm with Loribell.  That sign does it for me every time.  I also get a little choked up every time I see Cinderella's Castle for the 1st time.
> 
> Well we're back from the doctor.  DS has Scarlet Fever!  I had no idea kids still got that.  Dr. said it sounds worse than it is, but he's feeling pretty bad.      Poor kid.  Still can't really eat or swallow anything.  He's writing me notes to communicate.  Hopefully he'll be better after a few doses of antibiotics.  Guess he won't be going to school tomorrow either.



Wow, Scarlett Fever.  Good thing you had that diagnosed.  Nothing to fool around with.  Hope he feels well soon.



the who #3 said:


> i have  been on a wait list for  a 2br at the  wlv for  11 months now and nothing has opened up.  has  anyone  else  had   this problem?   we do have   res at the akv, but the children  prefer wlv for christmas.
> 
> has anyone had luck this close to your arrival date?  we have  ck in date of 12/20/08.  can  anyone  spare a little pixie dust?



I have some Pixie Dust for you! 
Last year we decided at the last minute (well 2 weeks or so prior to arrival) that we wanted a 1 br instead of the studio.  It was for 12/25 and 26 and we got it! 
Best wishes!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> I have some Pixie Dust for you!
> Last year we decided at the last minute (well 2 weeks or so prior to arrival) that we wanted a 1 br instead of the studio.  It was for 12/25 and 26 and we got it!
> Best wishes!



I have an embarassment of riches with a 2 bedroom VWL and waitlisting for a 1 BR due to friends cancellation!

As far as the feeling the coming home- everytime we pass the archway I feel it! As we enter the lobby I think to myself "What are all these people doing in my home!!". 

I need a little bit of sympathy- DH had sinus surgery this am and is recovering in our living room AND one of our dogs had elbow surgery recently (ulnar ostectomy) and is recovering from that. She has to be carried up and down stairs and kept in a crate or on leash for MONTHS and now DH can't help because he is not supposed to bend over for a while.
 Ah well, good exercise for me!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dodie said:


> Disney Loving Iowan:
> 
> Sometimes the holidays can be SO STRESSFUL and these ugly family things seem to rear their ugly head.
> 
> Thinking good thoughts that everything works out.QUOTE]
> Dodie!  Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the who #3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have  been on a wait list for  a 2br at the  wlv for  11 months now and nothing has opened up.  has  anyone  else  had   this problem?   we do have   res at the akv, but the children  prefer wlv for christmas.
> 
> has anyone had luck this close to your arrival date?  we have  ck in date of 12/20/08.  can  anyone  spare a little pixie dust?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some moose dust for you!  Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tarheel Tink said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a little bit of sympathy- DH had sinus surgery this am and is recovering in our living room AND one of our dogs had elbow surgery recently (ulnar ostectomy) and is recovering from that. She has to be carried up and down stairs and kept in a crate or on leash for MONTHS and now DH can't help because he is not supposed to bend over for a while.
> Ah well, good exercise for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just have to ask what kind of dog you have.  Hopefully not a lab or something like that!  And you do have my sympathy!
> 
> Granny I sure will miss seeing all those things on this trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## Muushka

Poor TH Tink.  I hope your husband has a speedy recovery as well as the pup.  And let me know if you need company to fill that 2 BR! 

PS My poor feral cat Lucy has an injured let.  She is not a pleasant cat when injured.  I can't imagine how the vet would examine her.  I am going to give it a couple of more days and hopefully she will get better on her own.  

She just came through the pet door, hungry and cold and wanting some attention.  
I think she might be on the mend!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Disney loving Iowan said:


> A very active Jack Russell (one year old)- thank goodness she was obedience trained before this all came about! Off limits during the recuperation (a section of the ulna was removed) is jumping up or down, slick floors, playdates with her littermate, running- basically her entire world! I take her back to the surgeon the day before Thanksgiving for another radiograph to see if the bone is "bridging"; ironically the same day DH has his nasal splints removed.
> I'm am really needing our WDW vacation 3 1/2 weeks from now!


----------



## WolfpackFan

the who #3 said:


> i have  been on a wait list for  a 2br at the  wlv for  11 months now and nothing has opened up.



The thing is I could help you out so easy. We have a 1BR and Studio for Dec. 21 and a 2BR for Dec. 22-26 at VWL. But I'm on the waitlist to get a 2BR at AKV for Dec. 21-26. I love VWL, but we would rather stay at AKV for this Christmas because DS33 has never stayed there before. It's kind of like a big jigsaw puzzle. I bet there is someone with a 2BR at AKV waiting for something to open up back somewhere else. I'm really beginning to think my waitlist isn't going to happen though.


----------



## loribell

the who #3 - sending some pixie dust your way

DLI - Unfortunately my oldest daughter has been going through a nasty divorce for over a year now. She finally got fed up with his & his mothers crap and started standing up to them. She used to avoid confrontation too! I hope your sister does not have to resort to it and he does the right thing. 

horselover - lots of pixie dust for your son! Scarlet fever sounds scary!

Tarheel Tink - lots of pixie dust for your hubby & puppy (and you too since you are doing the care taking!)


----------



## blossomz

loribell said:


> the who #3 - sending some pixie dust your way
> 
> DLI - Unfortunately my oldest daughter has been going through a nasty divorce for over a year now. She finally got fed up with his & his mothers crap and started standing up to them. She used to avoid confrontation too! I hope your sister does not have to resort to it and he does the right thing.
> 
> horselover - lots of pixie dust for your son! Scarlet fever sounds scary!
> 
> Tarheel Tink - lots of pixie dust for your hubby & puppy (and you too since you are doing the care taking!)



Hi guys...

Just a quick hello as i head out for work!  Ditto on the above thoughts from me!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Moose Dust to all our groupie friends that are going through some tough stuff


----------



## horselover

Moose dust for you The Who.           Still waiting on my w/l to come through for Jan. too.

Hugs for you Tarheel.       Hoping for a speedy recovery for your DH & puppy.  Thank goodness it's a relatively small dog.  I ran into someone yesterday that was telling me they had gotten a Mastiff.  The dog is 10 mos. old & weighs 125 lbs.!   

Good news.  DS is feeling better today.  He was finally able to eat something.  I was getting worried he was going to end up in the hospital from lack of food & water.  The antibiotics seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Does anyone know what kind of activities will occur on Christmas Day at WL? We have dinner reservations at WCC for noon. I'm trying to decide if we want to head to a park in the afternoon or are there any special Christmas stuff going on, that we might want to hang out at the resort and participate in. DD29 called me last night and I didn't realize that she isn't exactly thrilled about us going to WDW for Christmas. This will be the first time we've been away for Christmas. She kept talking about all the Christmas traditions we'll miss out on plus she hates being away from her two cats over Christmas. 

You know it's a shame when your grown children are more sentimental about things like Christmas traditions than the parents are . DW and myself are really looking forward to being at WDW at Christmas. DS is ambivalent. He called last night and wanted to know if I was taking my laptop (I am) and could he load some computer games on it to play while down there . So between him staying in the unit and playing computer games and reading and DD missing her cats, and me thinking about how much this trip is costing me (in money and points), I just don't know. Looking back on it now, I wish I had just made ressies for DW and myself for the first week of December like we did last year. I know one thing this may be our last family WDW trip until I see some grandchildren (and the way DD and DS are going, that's probably never going to happen ).


----------



## Muushka

We spent Christmas day at WL last year. I can't remember any special activities they had.  I am thinking they had some little kid stuff, but not anything that we were interested in. I think they assume that everyone goes to the parks.

Maybe this trip the kids will realize why their parents were so excited about going to WDW at Christmas!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> Maybe this trip the kids will realize why their parents were so excited about going to WDW at Christmas!



Muushka - I hope so. I hope when DD gets down there and sees all the beautiful decorations and hears the music in the parks and all, she will really get into the spirit. I think she will love the Osborne lights and also CP. I know DW and myself were just overwhelmed last year with all that we saw and heard. I also think DD will love seeing how the different resorts are decorated. DS is basically just going along for the ride. He doesn't do well in crowds and dislikes being around children. But he'll be off from work and if nothing else can just hangout at the resort, play his computer games and read. Plus with room charging privileges, I'm sure he will be hitting Roaring Forks numerous times . But what the heck it's Christmas.

PS - I don't like this cold we're having here in Cary.


----------



## Muushka

If they have never seen WDW all decked out for Christmas, there is hope! 

Yah.  It is cold indeedy.  We just got a new fireplace insert (gas logs, but very efficient).  So I am here in the LR with the fire going.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:


> Does anyone know what kind of activities will occur on Christmas Day at WL? We have dinner reservations at WCC for noon. I'm trying to decide if we want to head to a park in the afternoon or are there any special Christmas stuff going on, that we might want to hang out at the resort and participate in. DD29 called me last night and I didn't realize that she isn't exactly thrilled about us going to WDW for Christmas. This will be the first time we've been away for Christmas. She kept talking about all the Christmas traditions we'll miss out on plus she hates being away from her two cats over Christmas.
> 
> You know it's a shame when your grown children are more sentimental about things like Christmas traditions than the parents are . DW and myself are really looking forward to being at WDW at Christmas. DS is ambivalent. He called last night and wanted to know if I was taking my laptop (I am) and could he load some computer games on it to play while down there . So between him staying in the unit and playing computer games and reading and DD missing her cats, and me thinking about how much this trip is costing me (in money and points), I just don't know. Looking back on it now, I wish I had just made ressies for DW and myself for the first week of December like we did last year. I know one thing this may be our last family WDW trip until I see some grandchildren (and the way DD and DS are going, that's probably never going to happen ).


Ha! This sounds like my April trip with my 3 DS (26,24,19). I could barely get them out of the bed by noon...kept trying to tell them about the crowds, etc. One flew in from CA and brought work with him ?


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ha! This sounds like my April trip with my 3 DS (26,24,19). I could barely get them out of the bed by noon...kept trying to tell them about the crowds, etc. One flew in from CA and brought work with him ?



Oh, that would be "I'll meet you for lunch!" for me! 

My poor mother in law came with us one year.  This is pre-DVC, when we commando'd.  We met her at more places!  Now, we relax a bit.  But when we go, we do try to go in early and then rest later on.  Some people just don't get it!


----------



## eliza61

WolfpackFan said:


> You know it's a shame when your grown children are more sentimental about things like Christmas traditions than the parents are . DW and myself are really looking forward to being at WDW at Christmas. DS is ambivalent. He called last night and wanted to know if I was taking my laptop (I am) and could he load some computer games on it to play while down there . So between him staying in the unit and playing computer games and reading and DD missing her cats, and me thinking about how much this trip is costing me (in money and points), I just don't know. Looking back on it now, I wish I had just made ressies for DW and myself for the first week of December like we did last year. I know one thing this may be our last family WDW trip until I see some grandchildren (and the way DD and DS are going, that's probably never going to happen ).



Don't worry too much wolfpack, I think memories will be made.  

Whenever they invent the "wayback" machine I'm going to travel back in time and strangle Irving Berlin and anyone else responsible for the entire "happy family time" christmas hallmark card fiasco.   
Just play it by ear, you may have to pull "Dad" rank once or twice to get every one out of the room and away from the computer.   
I shudder at the thought of "Sid the Squid" (14) ever siring children.


----------



## craiggers

Only 25 days til check-in! I had to share some excitement with a few fellow groupies....


----------



## wildernessDad

craiggers said:


> Only 25 days til check-in! I had to share some excitement with a few fellow groupies....



I share your excitement!  23 days to go here!


----------



## DaveH

DLI we will keep you in our prayers. I can not say how I feel about that stuff, this is a friendly board.

Good afternoon all. We will be at the Lodge in 11 days. We go to WDW in 5 days. 

DW got me a new toy for Christmas a Canon SX10 is camera. It has so many bells and whistles that I will never use. It does has a 20X optical zoom which is great. I will post a few pics when I can. Been very busy getting ready for the trip. see ya all later.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> PS My poor feral cat Lucy has an injured let.  She is not a pleasant cat when injured.  I can't imagine how the vet would examine her.  I am going to give it a couple of more days and hopefully she will get better on her own.
> 
> She just came through the pet door, hungry and cold and wanting some attention.
> I think she might be on the mend!



Hope she is feeling better!  Does she need some moose dust?  



Tarheel Tink said:


> A very active Jack Russell (one year old)- thank goodness she was obedience trained before this all came about! Off limits during the recuperation (a section of the ulna was removed) is jumping up or down, slick floors, playdates with her littermate, running- basically her entire world! I take her back to the surgeon the day before Thanksgiving for another radiograph to see if the bone is "bridging"; ironically the same day DH has his nasal splints removed.
> I'm am really needing our WDW vacation 3 1/2 weeks from now!


Wow, good luck keep a Jack Russell puppy from being active!  That will be quite the job for you!  Hope it goes well!



loribell said:


> DLI - Unfortunately my oldest daughter has been going through a nasty divorce for over a year now. She finally got fed up with his & his mothers crap and started standing up to them. She used to avoid confrontation too! I hope your sister does not have to resort to it and he does the right thing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well I have written him a nice and I do mean nice letter that I will be sending off today.  Just trying to reason with him in the hopes that he does have at least one decent bone in his body.  If he still refuses I think he will be getting alot of not so nice letters from a bunch of us!
> 
> 
> 
> horselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news.  DS is feeling better today.  He was finally able to eat something.  I was getting worried he was going to end up in the hospital from lack of food & water.  The antibiotics seem to be doing the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad he is feeling better!
> 
> 
> DaveH said:
> 
> 
> 
> DLI we will keep you in our prayers. I can not say how I feel about that stuff, this is a friendly board.
> 
> Good afternoon all. We will be at the Lodge in 11 days. We go to WDW in 5 days.
> 
> DW got me a new toy for Christmas a Canon SX10 is camera. It has so many bells and whistles that I will never use. It does has a 20X optical zoom which is great. I will post a few pics when I can. Been very busy getting ready for the trip. see ya all later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave and congrats on the new camera!  I can't remember off hand if that is the same one I have.  I sure love it though!  I got it right before our trip in May and loved using it down there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muushka

Horselover, I'm glad your son is feeling better.  That is the one thing I like about Strep.  It is so quickly treated with antibiotics. 

Craiggers, WD and Dave, you are all so lucky!!  It is so strange not going to WDW in December, I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone!  Keep us in the loop with your vacation plans!

Dave, 20X optical!!!  Wow, that is some lens!  
I actually looked up the camera because I thought it was a misprint!  

DLI, my feral, Lucy, seems a little better today.  At least she put weight on her paw this morning.  Poor kitty!  She stayed out all day today and it is so cold.
I hope the family situation ends with a happy ending.


----------



## loribell

DLI - Good luck with your letter. One thing you might remind him of is what comes around goes around. Some day he will be worrying about how much longer his mom has and he needs to think about the time he would wnat his daughter to spend with her during that time. Lots and lots of pixie dust for your family. 

By the way, what part of Iowa are you in? My MIL's entire family is in Onawa. We used to visit them every summer but have not been for many years. I really miss those visits.


----------



## blossomz

DLI...my thoughts are with you...sometimes family is worse than friends!

Muushka..give Lucy a hug for me!

I can't believe at Halloween I was feeling sad because I had no trip planned to go to the world and then poof!  I was pixie dusted and now I'm counting down the days!

Dave..sounds like you'll be having some fun with that new camera!


----------



## eliza61

craiggers said:


> Only 25 days til check-in! I had to share some excitement with a few fellow groupies....





wildernessDad said:


> I share your excitement!  23 days to go here!





DaveH said:


> DLI we will keep you in our prayers. I can not say how I feel about that stuff, this is a friendly board.
> 
> Good afternoon all. We will be at the Lodge in 11 days. We go to WDW in 5 days.
> 
> DW got me a new toy for Christmas a Canon SX10 is camera. It has so many bells and whistles that I will never use. It does has a 20X optical zoom which is great. I will post a few pics when I can. Been very busy getting ready for the trip. see ya all later.



Ok Guys,
I officially have to live through you 3 until my next trip and that's not until
next year.  Have a fabulous vacation.

Dave congrats on your new toy.  We expect a lot more than a "few" photos with all the "doodads" on it.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Don't worry too much wolfpack, I think memories will be made.
> 
> Whenever they invent the "wayback" machine I'm going to travel back in time and strangle Irving Berlin and anyone else responsible for the entire "happy family time" christmas hallmark card fiasco.



 OMG - couldn't agree with you more!  Gotta tell you Eliza - you need to write a book - you have such a way with words.   We look forward to reading your postings! 

Good evening groupies -

Gosh away from the boards for five days and missed so much!

*DLI* - Sincerest hopes that your sister's ex will come around.  From the sound of it - we could probably guess why he's an ex!    Lots of  and  that it will all work out!

*Muushka* - Hope that Lucy is doing better, and, *TarHeel Tink*, hope your pup is behaving and healing well!  Hate it when "the kids" aren't feeling well!

*Bloosomz* - Bad sister, bad sister! BUT - sounds likes you have worked the system and are going to have an awesome Christmas!  We were Category 6 on our recent cruise - and it was a perfect spot for access to everything without using the elevators!

*DaveH* - We're jealous!  I think our favorite WDW trip was last year for the holidays - right after Thanksgiving! 

*Horselover* - Glad your son is feeling better!

We've been away due to my Mom going into the hospital last Thursday with very high blood pressure and chest pains.  Looks like they are going to discharge her tomorrow - so it's back to her new "home" - which is assisted living - otherwise known as "the place you kids dumped me"  

So - on topic (sort of) - we're in the process of planning our trip for next year - and want to ask those of you who are fans of BCV a few questions since we've never stayed there (it will only be for a part of the trip - the second part has to be at "home").   Are there any "views" there to request when making the reservation?  Any particular favorite parts of the villas that you like?  Do they have anything that resembles a Roaring Fork counter service place over there for breakfast?  We only wandered through there last year and didn't pay too much attention to details--so we thought we'd ask those who are in the know!  Thanks for any info anyone can pass along!

It's cold here---33 degrees-- and we had snow squalls for a bit today!


----------



## jimmytammy

10 days til we leave for All Star Sports, then "HOME"   AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Good Ol Gal

32 days till VWL for us! 

We booked an extra night at BCV for Sat, but now DS has a wrestling tournament all day that day... what to do, what to do??!!

It's his first year wrestling (7th grade) and we don't want him to miss stuff, but it's my Disney Vacation!!! LOL

I have to decide TODAY about it b/c tomorrow will be the 30 day mark on the points!!  EEK!


----------



## horselover

Morning groupies.  I must admit I'm a bit envious of all of you that will be in the World during the Christmas season.  I've wanted to go during that time of year for sooo long, but it will just have to wait one more year.  I want to see lots of pics!   

HD - glad your mom seems to be on the mend.

DS#1 went back to school today!      I can finally leave the house.  Woo hoo!  

Have a good day all.


----------



## Muushka

Good Ol Gal said:


> 32 days till VWL for us!
> 
> We booked an extra night at BCV for Sat, but now DS has a wrestling tournament all day that day... what to do, what to do??!!
> 
> It's his first year wrestling (7th grade) and we don't want him to miss stuff, but it's my Disney Vacation!!! LOL
> 
> I have to decide TODAY about it b/c tomorrow will be the 30 day mark on the points!!  EEK!



Oh my.  In RI they would call this a "dilemmer", I would just call it a dilemma!

If it was me, I would probably just stay some place el-cheapo for that Sat night.  
But that's me!  El-cheapo!  We just realized that we don't have as many points as we thought and I am second guessing our Sat evening stay at BCV.

I hope you make the decision with ease!

Yay Horselover!  Glad you are free!  And I feel your pain not going this Dec.  Next year for us too!


----------



## WolfpackFan

31 days until checkin for our VWL Christmas. We're looking around for a little Christmas tree to take with us. I'm thinking one that is maybe 2 ft. tall and already has lights. 

Muushka - you haven't by any chance seen any like that in the Cary area have you?


----------



## DaveH

Good morning all. It is a bit nippy here this morning, it is 25!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Good morning all. It is a bit nippy here this morning, it is 25!



Yah.  It is very cold here too.  So much for global warming.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:


> 31 days until checkin for our VWL Christmas. We're looking around for a little Christmas tree to take with us. I'm thinking one that is maybe 2 ft. tall and already has lights.
> 
> Muushka - you haven't by any chance seen any like that in the Cary area have you?


I just bought one at Lowe's, it was 42 in. high and has lights. I paid $35.00 for it.


----------



## loribell

Wolfpack fan - When we were there for Christmas a couple of years ago I just went to Walmart in Orlando and bought a small one there. I know that our Walmart stores have a lot of different pre-lit little ones. Maybe you can find one there.


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> 31 days until checkin for our VWL Christmas. We're looking around for a little Christmas tree to take with us. I'm thinking one that is maybe 2 ft. tall and already has lights.
> 
> Muushka - you haven't by any chance seen any like that in the Cary area have you?



Oops, sorry, I missed your ?.  I have seen the little guys at Target, Lowes (as BWV said) and Walmart too, but this was last year.  Have you been to the Super Target in Apex?  I love that place!  Best steak in the world.


----------



## craiggers

Muushka said:


> Craiggers, WD and Dave, you are all so lucky!!  It is so strange not going to WDW in December, I feel like I am in the Twilight Zone!  Keep us in the loop with your vacation plans!



We are really excited. I have never been down before Christmas. We were there during the millenium deal, but it was sooooo crowded it was almost miserable. Because we are going down Dec 13-17, we are hoping for small crowds and a laid back time!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

WolfpackFan said:


> 31 days until checkin for our VWL Christmas. We're looking around for a little Christmas tree to take with us. I'm thinking one that is maybe 2 ft. tall and already has lights.



I found a couple of nice smaller pre-light trees at Target last year when I was looking for one for our newly finished basement...along with some fair priced little ornaments...and a tiny little tree skirt...  There was even enough room in the box to pack up those ornaments to store with it...

I too am jealous of everyone who gets to go to the World for the holidays!  Maybe one day......   I am so anxious to plan a trip that I had to make myself a new ticker to count down how long I have to wait until our 7 month window opens!  That's pretty sad to feel that desperate 'eh?!


----------



## mickeymorse

Morning All. Just trying to read all the posts and catch up with everyone while my library plays on shuffle and funny but Louis and Ella just came on with Baby, It's Cold Outside. How appropriate.

To everyone with a holiday trip upcoming. I'm jealous. Don't think we can squeeze ours in til 2010. So many trips.....so few points  Enjoy the decorations and puleeeeze take pics for us especially Dave and your new toy with all its fancy gadgets  

Glad to hear of the groupies and families on the mend and feeling better. We have a house of runny noses going on too.  

I can't forget the four legged family members. Hope they are all getting well.  

When you get published Eliza, I will be in line at Chapters to purchase. You definitely have a way with words.

DLI and loribell. Here's hoping that the ex-family members will smarten up and quit being so selfish.  

To everyone else, have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Muushka

You too, MM  .

If anyone is looking for a way to kill time today, WOOT! is having a WOOT!-OFF!!!
http://www.woot.com

Lots of fun, and some good stuff.  The items will change when the current one sells out (which might be a little time on this one).  And read the product descriptions, they are a hoot!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> Have you been to the Super Target in Apex?  I love that place!  Best steak in the world.



That is so funny - the Super Target in Apex is like my second home. I go there all the time. I wonder how many times we've passed each other in the store. I will look there. In fact, I was going over there this afternoon, so will check then.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> You too, MM  .
> 
> If anyone is looking for a way to kill time today, WOOT! is having a WOOT!-OFF!!!
> http://www.woot.com
> 
> Lots of fun, and some good stuff.  The items will change when the current one sells out (which might be a little time on this one).  And read the product descriptions, they are a hoot!



You are absolutely evil Muush and truly my kindred spirit.  I couldn't even get to the product descriptions, the FAQ's had me laughing like a loon.  The old guy wants a Mercedes Benz with gps capability for christmas.  I'm getting him a portable GPS and sticking it in his toyota.  think he'll notice the difference?     I'll even spring for those big red bows they have on the car commercials.


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> That is so funny - the Super Target in Apex is like my second home. I go there all the time. I wonder how many times we've passed each other in the store. I will look there. In fact, I was going over there this afternoon, so will check then.



I was there yesterday at around 12, did I pass ya? 



eliza61 said:


> You are absolutely evil Muush and truly my kindred spirit.  I couldn't even get to the product descriptions, the FAQ's had me laughing like a loon.  The old guy wants a Mercedes Benz with gps capability for christmas.  I'm getting him a portable GPS and sticking it in his toyota.  think he'll notice the difference?     I'll even spring for those big red bows they have on the car commercials.



  I think he might notice the difference!  Did you get your GPS yet?  I did a ton of research on these things.

We love WOOT!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey groupies!  Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!!  My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!    I guess he found his heart!  My Mom was so upset earlier in the day yesterday and when I talked to her last night she was so happy.  So thanks to all of you.  I know you all helped!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks;28792828
We've been away due to my Mom going into the hospital last Thursday with very high blood pressure and chest pains.  Looks like they are going to discharge her tomorrow - so it's back to her new "home" - which is assisted living - otherwise known as "the place you kids dumped me" ;) 

So - on topic (sort of) - we're in the process of planning our trip for next year - and want to ask those of you who are fans of BCV a few questions since we've never stayed there (it will only be for a part of the trip - the second part has to be at "home"). :confused:  Are there any "views" there to request when making the reservation?  Any particular favorite parts of the villas that you like?  Do they have anything that resembles a Roaring Fork counter service place over there for breakfast?  We only wandered through there last year and didn't pay too much attention to details--so we thought we'd ask those who are in the know!  Thanks for any info anyone can pass along!

It's cold here---33 degrees-- and we had snow squalls for a bit today![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Glad you Mom is doing better and will be going "home".
> We stayed at BCV in June.  I am at work now so I can't write too much but we had a view of the quiet pool.  I will have to pm you a picture from our room and give you the #.  It was a nice big studio room.  They do have a little restaurant in the main building and they do have some things for breakfast but I'm not sure what.  I can give you more info later.  We love BCV though!


----------



## Laxmom

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!!  My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!    I guess he found his heart!  My Mom was so upset earlier in the day yesterday and when I talked to her last night she was so happy.  So thanks to all of you.  I know you all helped!



That is so awesome!!  Miracles do happen!!  I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies   

I've been away the last 6 days and need to read back but first just had to share!!!  I just got back from a Training Seminar (Wonderful Experiance)
that just happened to be in Orlando..... and to help out with cost I offered to stay over an extra day with my sister in law who lives in Apopka and fly back on Tuesday saving the higher weekend air fair cost.  are you getting the plan???
So Monday My DSI, DN and I spent the day At Magic Kingdom.
I was so excited.... I just never get tired of it. and the thought of sneaking in an unplanned visit is to good to be true.
Well the MK is all decorated already and just beautiful.. The crowds were light 10 min wait for space mountian at 11 am. But the BEST and totally MAGICALLY BEAUTIFUL was Cinderella's Holiday Wish..... the Castle Lighting
It was so beautiful with the white icicles and the castle itself changing colors.
the best early Christmas Gift.... couldn't ask for more.  

Now.... really excited for our Family Thanksgiving trip leaving for SSR in 6 days
with the last night at VWL (thanks to all the pixie dust ) 

I'm going to grab a cup of tea and start reading back.
see you real soon


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back TP!  Good job on saving the company that high airfare!  I like your style. 

HD, about BCV.  We don't usually request views when we stay at DVC, so can't help out there.  As far as CS, Market Place has CS.  I never had breakfast there, only lunch, but it was good!  When are you staying at BCV?



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!!  My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!    I guess he found his heart!  My Mom was so upset earlier in the day yesterday and when I talked to her last night she was so happy.  So thanks to all of you.  I know you all helped!



That is wonderful news.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> I was there yesterday at around 12, did I pass ya?



Nah, not yesterday but I'll probably be going by this evening. I basically live off those peanut butter Atkins Bars and they have the cheapest price around. We'll probably go over and have dinner at the Fridays there (I really like their cheap menu), go by Target and then stop by the convenience store where our son works (the A&K at Olive Chapel and 55) to get some boxes he is holding for us. DD is moving to a new apartment in two weeks, so you know who is involved in getting boxes and packing her up.


----------



## blossomz

DLI!! GREAT NEWS!!

Happy Dinks..when we stayed our one time at BCV we ended up waaaaay down one of the Loooooong Corriders.  We found the second bank of elevators on our last day!   AT any rate..make sure you request to be near elevators.  We had a quiet pool view.  My relatives faced EPCOT, but you couldn't really see it that well....  Just some thoughts..


----------



## loribell

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!!  My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!    I guess he found his heart!  My Mom was so upset earlier in the day yesterday and when I talked to her last night she was so happy.  So thanks to all of you.  I know you all helped!



Woo Hoo!!!!! All those evil thoughts we sent his way must have scared him! I am so happy for your family!


----------



## 50 years Too!

WolfpackFan said:


> 31 days until checkin for our VWL Christmas. We're looking around for a little Christmas tree to take with us. I'm thinking one that is maybe 2 ft. tall and already has lights.
> 
> Muushka - you haven't by any chance seen any like that in the Cary area have you?



Hi WolfpackFan,

I bought a 3ft. lighted tree at Target.  It is set in a basket, so no need for a tree skirt.  I thought it looked really full and "natural".  I'm shipping it down, probably will cost more than the $24.99 I paid for it.
We bought some ornaments that we had personalized on our last trip in October.  I left them in the Owner's locker.  Excited to have a tree there!

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies,

DH, DS and I have been busy making over a guest bedroom in VWL style.  Thought I'd share some of the details with you all...

Here's the border we put up, with a mocha latte-type color paint on the walls.






Put the old familiar totem pole on the headboard.






Had to add a picture of our favorite junior groupie on his first trip to our beloved lodge...






Now we just have to add some artwork on the walls.  Maybe we'll find something cool at the Mercantile when we head back "home" next month.

Jill


----------



## Muushka

Soooooooo nice!  I love it!  Where did you get the border from??  
And that cute little boy in the picture!!

What a great job!


----------



## cheer4bison

Muushka,

We ordered the border over the phone from Cabela's, the big hunting and sporting goods chain.  They had quite a few good choices.  Lots of lodge-like goodies there.


----------



## Muushka

So very cute. Hmmmm, I have a guest room calling me.......


----------



## DaveH

DLI Great news.

HD we don't ask about views either. We had view on the side near International Gateway and saw mostly trees. We didn't look for something like Roaring Forks, we know the refill is in the store. We loved the walk to EPCOT. We don't do pools so no help there. The longest hall in a resort is shorter than the walk from the Springs to Carriage House at SSR.

Good night all.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey groupies!  Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!!  My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!    I guess he found his heart!  My Mom was so upset earlier in the day yesterday and when I talked to her last night she was so happy.  So thanks to all of you.  I know you all helped!



Hurray!!!  I'm thrilled for you & your family.  I hope you have a wonderful trip.

Cheer4bison - love the border & decorations!   

Well I was almost free.  DS lasted half the day at school yesterday before I had to pick him up.  He was up half the night coughing & congested so he's home again today.  He fell asleep on the couch sometime during the night & I couldn't wake him at school time.  I thought I might be able to bring him in as a tardy, but he's still asleep so I don't see that happening.  

On a positive note my niece is coming with us on our Jan. trip to help me with the kiddos!       Woo hoo!  I'm sure I would have been fine on our own, but another set of eyes & hands is always helpful.  My niece is fabulous with kids.  She's going to school to be a preschool teacher & I think she's going to be a great one.  She hasn't been to the World since she was in 2nd grade (she's 21 now) so it will be mostly all new to her.  It will be fun experiencing it with someone that hasn't been there, done that.

Off to do some house cleaning.   

Have a great day all.


----------



## Muushka

Oh HL, sorry the boy is still sick.  But that is great news about your niece coming!

Hey WOOTERS!  The WOOT!-OFF!! is still going on!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey groupies! Your good wishes, prayers and moose dust worked!!!!!!! My niece told my sister yesterday that her dad is letting her go up to Pa. for Christmas!!!!!   I guess he found his heart!



*This is such awesomely happy news DLI !  Happy for everyone !

Teapot.....WAY TO GO on saving the company money      Love the way you think !  Have a great time with the family at SSR & WDW for Thanksgiving !

Cheer4bison....absolutely LOVE that border.   It's beautiful. *


----------



## Muushka

For all you lucky Groupies that are headed to our favorite place for Christmas, this one is for you  

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageListing?id=SpecialOfferListingPage
then click on "Celebrate the Holidays all 4 parks" towards the bottom on the right.

For the rest of you (myself included, but too late for me) DO NOT LOOK AT THIS!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> For all you lucky Groupies that are headed to our favorite place for Christmas, this one is for you
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/special/holiday08/index?id=Holiday08LandingPage



Is anyone else having trouble seeing this page? When I pull it up I just get a blank page.

Update - I got it to work. I had to use Safari for some reason. I couldn't get it to work in IE or Firefox. I think I have a problem with Flash not being installed correctly or something.

Anyway, neat site. It is really putting me in the mood. We will be leaving 1 month from tomorrow. I can't wait. We really need this trip. The last 6 months has not been a very good 6 months for us.


----------



## Muushka

I can't pull it up either.  What dummy posted this??? Oh, me!

OK, try this http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/index

then click on special offers towards the top (maybe this will work) http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageListing?id=SpecialOfferListingPage

then click on "Celebrate the Holidays all 4 parks" towards the bottom on the right.

I know, it's a pain, but trust me, it's worth it!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I can't pull it up either.  What dummy posted this??? Oh, me!
> 
> OK, try this http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/index
> 
> then click on special offers towards the top (maybe this will work) http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageListing?id=SpecialOfferListingPage
> 
> then click on "Celebrate the Holidays all 4 parks" towards the bottom on the right.
> 
> I know, it's a pain, but trust me, it's worth it!



 Aaaah!!
I want to go to disney world for Christmas.    I wonder if I left some food in a dish for Sid and Rizzo would they notice I was gone.   

Thanks Muushka, you're right it was worth it.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I can't pull it up either.  What dummy posted this??? Oh, me!
> 
> OK, try this http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/index
> 
> then click on special offers towards the top (maybe this will work) http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageListing?id=SpecialOfferListingPage
> 
> then click on "Celebrate the Holidays all 4 parks" towards the bottom on the right.
> 
> I know, it's a pain, but trust me, it's worth it!




Ohhhh!  Is it Dec. '09 yet?  I'm not sure if I should thank you or not Muush!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I was in Target today....they also have some cool lodge-themed things for the bathroom (they had a whole set: shower curtain/waste basket/soap dish etc).   Here's some links :

http://www.target.com/Bear-Lodge-Wo...026362?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:lodge&page=1


http://www.target.com/Rocky-Creek-L...026362?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:lodge&page=1

http://www.target.com/Home-Lodge-Ru...026362?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:lodge&page=1

http://www.target.com/Pinecone-Lodg...026362?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:lodge&page=1

http://www.target.com/dp/B001IZGLZ4...target&field-browse=1038576&rh=k:lodge&page=2


http://www.target.com/Rocky-Creek-L...target&field-browse=1038576&rh=k:lodge&page=2



http://www.target.com/dp/B000OZKMKE...target&field-browse=1038576&rh=k:lodge&page=3


http://www.target.com/Northern-Expo...target&field-browse=1038576&rh=k:lodge&page=7


There's about 9-10 pages of lodge stuff....some is more closely WL themed than others.  Just couldn't list them all.  Go to target.com and search "lodge".  Some things I saw in the store that I did not see online and visa versa.  *


----------



## eliza61

Maria!!,
The object is to try and let me pretend like I'm going to get out of debt. (at least for a little while)

Did you get snow this morning?     Anybody have a nice sunny disneyworld picture they want to share?


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> Maria!!,
> The object is to try and let me pretend like I'm going to get out of debt. (at least for a little while)
> 
> So True!!!
> 
> Did you get snow this morning?     Anybody have a nice sunny disneyworld picture they want to share?



Everything here has a light dusting of snow. The roads look slick but I haven't been on them yet. They didn't cancel the school buses so that's a good sign.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria!!,
> The object is to try and let me pretend like I'm going to get out of debt. (at least for a little while)



*Heh-heh eliza......   And yes !  Got about an inch (and about 1/2 inch yesterday).   But the sun came out and it's gone now.  

Guess what.....I get this coupon flyer in the mail today. So I'm skimming through it and discover there is this totally lodge-themed restaurant in Phila----near the Franklin Mills mall (ever been eliza or anyone else ?).    It's called Bugaboo Creek Steak House.   Anyway......one of their signature drinks is called Pineapple Splash Moose Juice and the restaurant mascot is a moose !

http://www.bugaboocreek.com/  (the moose calls out if your sound is on). 
http://www.bugaboocreek.com/story.htm (the legend of this themed restaurant).   I could see WL/VWL with a restaurant like this.  *


----------



## Muushka

We even got a tiny bit of snow this morning.  I miss S FL.

Maria, we won't get to Bugaboo (love that name!) but I see a visit to Target!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> We even got a tiny bit of snow this morning.  I miss S FL.
> 
> Maria, we won't get to Bugaboo (love that name!) but I see a visit to Target!



*Wow...u got snow too Muushka !!!    

I did notice Bugaboo Creek is only in the northeast/midatlantic area except for 5 restaurants in GA.  

Let me know if you find anything at your Target.  Happy shopping !

*


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey, Granny!  Please add my vacation to VWL, a 1-br villa, with the following dates.

Arrive: October 21, 2009
Depart: October 26, 2009

Thank you!


----------



## horselover

We have Bugaboo Creek here.  I've never been a huge fan.  The theming is fun, but the food is just ok.

Ok, groupies I'm seriously considering getting an owners locker.  If for no other reason than to save me from having to lug the twin aerobed, sheets, & blanket I plan to purchase for next year's trips.  Anyone else have one?  I'm thinking I'll stock it while I'm down there in Jan. with all the necessities (shampoo, flat iron, laundry detergent, brita water pitcher, etc.)  Is there a Walmart near the lodge?  If yes, can anyone share directions?  We will not be doing commando touring this trip so I'll have time to make a shopping trip over there.  

Granny - I'm not sure I ever asked you to add my Jan. trip to the list.  It's Jan. 17-21.  Thanks!

It's cold here today too.   Only in the upper 20's.  Brrrrr!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Add me to your list Granny! Will be at VWL in a studio from Sun, May 31- leaving Wed, June 3, 2009. Can't wait groupiessssss!!!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Hey, Granny!  Please add my vacation to VWL, a 1-br villa, with the following dates.
> 
> Arrive: October 21, 2009
> Depart: October 26, 2009





horselover said:


> Granny - I'm not sure I ever asked you to add my Jan. trip to the list.  It's Jan. 17-21.  Thanks!





BWV Dreamin said:


> Add me to your list Granny! Will be at VWL in a studio from Sun, May 31- leaving Wed, June 3, 2009. Can't wait groupiessssss!!!!



WDad & BWV Dreamin...you are on the list!   

Horselover....where are you staying in January?


Sorry I haven't been around much lately.  The work world is topsy turvy these days.


----------



## jimmytammy

It snowed here too Muushka.  Its crazy cold for this time of year here in the Carolinas.

Got a question...Tammy and I have been walking at our local track here the past few weeks, and though we get enough walking in at WDW, we still want to do some brisk walking in the morning before heading to the parks while at WL.  I have been on a path that leads towards FW, but part of it was soft soil or sand.  Can anyone direct me towards where the hard surface path is around that area?  I am guessing the bike path is the most obvious.  How far does that go?  We like to get in around 3-4 miles per walk.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've been away from the boards for the past several days and have missed all of you!

Lots of snow and bitter cold in Ohio. Makes one yearn for the warmth and serenity of the Lodge. 

Slightly OT, but with a Wilderness feel... our dog, whom we love dearly was outdoors doing her business when my husband asked me repeatedly, 'do you smell that?'  And yes, you guessed it, she and a skunk became acquainted. We are still trying to get the smell out of the house! 

*horselover* I was a hard sell to get the owners locker, but did sign on when they offered 2 visits a year. Prior to having my owners locker I would send a box down UPS with a return label packed inside to get my stuff back home. This is a great service! They'll deliver it one resort and pick it up at another. You'll get email confirmation upon delivery and again when your locker is safely back in storage. For us, the cost vs. UPS breaks even plus, I really like having all my stuff in that big purple box waiting on me when I arrive. 

Wishing you all a restful and warm week-end!


----------



## Muushka

> brisk walking in the morning before heading to the parks while at WL


   

Strange concept....  

JT, we have walked from VWL to FW.  We took a paved path that was about a mile long.  It is the marked one.  
Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Horselover....where are you staying in January?



I will be at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> I've been away from the boards for the past several days and have missed all of you!
> 
> Lots of snow and bitter cold in Ohio. Makes one yearn for the warmth and serenity of the Lodge.
> 
> Slightly OT, but with a Wilderness feel... our dog, whom we love dearly was outdoors doing her business when my husband asked me repeatedly, 'do you smell that?'  And yes, you guessed it, she and a skunk became acquainted. We are still trying to get the smell out of the house!
> 
> *horselover* I was a hard sell to get the owners locker, but did sign on when they offered 2 visits a year. Prior to having my owners locker I would send a box down UPS with a return label packed inside to get my stuff back home. This is a great service! They'll deliver it one resort and pick it up at another. You'll get email confirmation upon delivery and again when your locker is safely back in storage. For us, the cost vs. UPS breaks even plus, I really like having all my stuff in that big purple box waiting on me when I arrive.
> 
> Wishing you all a restful and warm week-end!



Poor pup!  Poor house!!  I can't even imagine what that would be like!!

Once, while on vacation (see TF notes  ) I was trying to feed a feral cat that was on a wall.  There I sat, at 12 midnight, quietly feeding this poor hungry kitty.  My husband happened to come out and look down on us.  He just pointed to my left.  Sure enough, a skunk was about 10" from me!!  EEEEKKKKKERS!!! 
Luckily, I yelped and got up and the little guy didn't spray me.  I guess he was just interested in the meal!  I was much luckier than your poor dog!  They used to say give them a bath in tomato juice to kill the smell.  Not sure if that is a wives tale or not, but good luck.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Strange concept....
> 
> JT, we have walked from VWL to FW. We took a paved path that was about a mile long. It is the marked one.
> Is this what you are talking about?


OT, but I love your Snoopy sig!! If you ever come across a one with Charlie Brown and his Christmas tree, pm me!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> OT, but I love your Snoopy sig!! If you ever come across a one with Charlie Brown and his Christmas tree, pm me!!



You know, that is my all time favorite Christmas show.  I have the ornaments (Lucy, CB, Linus).  I will keep my eye out.  I stole Linus from another Disser the other day.

I know!  Lets ask Maria to get us one!!!

MARIA.......You have a mission!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

Woo Hoo! We'll be at VWL in just 2 weeks!  

And we're staying a fabulous 10 nights!  


Then, for a change, we move over to the Poly for 2 nights in a MK view room. In case it's not obvious from my use of "smilies", I'm stoked!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Strange concept....
> 
> JT, we have walked from VWL to FW.  We took a paved path that was about a mile long.  It is the marked one.
> Is this what you are talking about?



That is probably it.  Thanks Muushka!


----------



## loribell

Mike I'm sure you know it but that MK view from the Poly is amazing! I could have sat up all night watching the castle change colors. Have a great trip.


----------



## blossomz

Morning all!  We woke up to a pretty blanket of snow...but COLD!!! Yesterday, we had a snow squall at rush hour that pretty much closed everything down!  There were white out conditions!


Just wanted to let everyone know...I just got a catalog from Jackson Perkins and they are shipping live decorated trees!  They are really cute! They are dwarf size!  Thought someone might be interested if they wanted a tree over Christmas at the Lodge!

jacksonandperkins.com


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wanted to say happy Saturday everybody!  My DD has been using the computer so much lately for homework that I haven't been on too much except for a few minutes during lunchtime at work.  Thanks to everyone for the good wishes.  We are so excited now for our trip.  Sure hoping for a dry Dec. in Pa!  Won't be too far from you Blossomz.  We will be in Reading.
I was just looking at some of my pictures from our last trip to WDW and sure can't wait to go back!  I was drooling looking at my food pictures from B&C.  Congrats to everyone who has announced trips.  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## blossomz

Wow...DLI...want to take a side trip!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> For all you lucky Groupies that are headed to our favorite place for Christmas, this one is for you
> 
> http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/tickets/packageListing?id=SpecialOfferListingPage
> then click on "Celebrate the Holidays all 4 parks" towards the bottom on the right.
> 
> For the rest of you (myself included, but too late for me) DO NOT LOOK AT THIS!



Thanks for sharing *Muushka*,

I can hardly wait for our first December trip.
I wish you were going too.  But, you'll have so much fun in January!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

horselover said:


> We have Bugaboo Creek here.  I've never been a huge fan.  The theming is fun, but the food is just ok.
> 
> Ok, groupies I'm seriously considering getting an owners locker.  If for no other reason than to save me from having to lug the twin aerobed, sheets, & blanket I plan to purchase for next year's trips.  Anyone else have one?  I'm thinking I'll stock it while I'm down there in Jan. with all the necessities (shampoo, flat iron, laundry detergent, brita water pitcher, etc.)  Is there a Walmart near the lodge?  If yes, can anyone share directions?  We will not be doing commando touring this trip so I'll have time to make a shopping trip over there.
> 
> Granny - I'm not sure I ever asked you to add my Jan. trip to the list.  It's Jan. 17-21.  Thanks!
> 
> It's cold here today too.   Only in the upper 20's.  Brrrrr!



I have one--I love it.  I'm even thinking of adding another.  It is getting hard to close, I put more in it everytime I"m down there.  And the guys who own it are so nice.

Deb


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Morning all!  We woke up to a pretty blanket of snow...but COLD!!! Yesterday, we had a snow squall at rush hour that pretty much closed everything down!  There were white out conditions!



Snow!!      It's too early to think about snow although it's been cold enough here for it.  Went to the barn this morning & froze my little tushie off!   My poor horse was actually shivering.  Had to double up on the blankets.   I'm in denial about it almost being winter.  I've never planned a winter vacation before because I've been afraid it will snow on the days I'm due to travel.  Here's hoping my worst fears do not come true!  

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend.


----------



## blossomz

Deb..
Do you find it is worth it if you only go down once or twice per year?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Got a question...Tammy and I have been walking at our local track here the past few weeks, and though we get enough walking in at WDW, we still want to do some brisk walking in the morning before heading to the parks while at WL.  I have been on a path that leads towards FW, but part of it was soft soil or sand.  Can anyone direct me towards where the hard surface path is around that area?  I am guessing the bike path is the most obvious.  How far does that go?  We like to get in around 3-4 miles per walk.



Jimmy...we've done that walk many times as our morning walk.  I'd say it is probably about 1 1/2 - 2 miles to FW, so about a 3-4 mile round trip.  

The bicycle path is paved the entire way...here's a map of it (red line)






It's a nice walk, and we've seen deer a couple of times along the path as well as other wildlife.  I wish it had a view of Bay Lake but as it is, it is a very nice path through the woods and quite serene.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Dance 2 days till we leave for our Family Thanksgiving at our Happy Place    

*DLI* Wonderful news about your niece I hope you and your family have a Blessed Chrismas

*Cheer4bison * Love Love your guest room.. If your looking for more Moose theme, look for any Maine themed stores Like LLBean and the Kittery Trading Post

*Horselover* Hope your son is feeling better and what a great treat for both you and your niece to come along on your trip.

*Maria * We have a few Bugaboo Creek Steak Houses up here. It's a fun Place it reminds me of the Country Bears they have a few talking Deer/Elk on the wall and they usually have a singing Christmas tree. the blooming onion is pretty good.

*Muushka* Thanks for the Holiday Link   (I had no trouble)
love your Dancing Snoopy  

Well Groupies I have so much to do over the next two days I may not get a chance to be on the boards. So I would like to wish all of you a Blessed Thanskgiving now and as I count my blessing this year you all are surely on the top of the list.   


.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> We have Bugaboo Creek here.  I've never been a huge fan.  The theming is fun, but the food is just ok.
> 
> Ok, groupies I'm seriously considering getting an owners locker.  If for no other reason than to save me from having to lug the twin aerobed, sheets, & blanket I plan to purchase for next year's trips.  Anyone else have one?  I'm thinking I'll stock it while I'm down there in Jan. with all the necessities (shampoo, flat iron, laundry detergent, brita water pitcher, etc.)  Is there a Walmart near the lodge?  If yes, can anyone share directions?  We will not be doing commando touring this trip so I'll have time to make a shopping trip over there.
> 
> Granny - I'm not sure I ever asked you to add my Jan. trip to the list.  It's Jan. 17-21.  Thanks!
> 
> It's cold here today too.   Only in the upper 20's.  Brrrrr!



Hi HL - We love our Owners Locker. We just added another locker on our trip last month. We were packing up and realized we weren't going to make the luggage limits. With all the luggage fee's the airlines are adding on I think it is worth the investment. Brian and John have been great in all of our dealings with them. They even invited us for some complimentary wine sampling at the F&W festival on our last trip. Unfortunately that was our anniversary dinner so we couldn't make it. I currently have enough clothes in my locker that all I would need for a trip is a carry on.


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks for sharing *Muushka*,
> 
> I can hardly wait for our first December trip.
> I wish you were going too.  But, you'll have so much fun in January!
> 
> Deb



Awwww Deb, I wish we were going this Dec too.  Today we bought our Christmas tree.  Our first real one in a few years because of our Dec travels.  But I have to say, I think this is the last year we don't go in Dec!!  But Jan will be fun!



> Muushka Thanks for the Holiday Link  (I had no trouble)
> love your Dancing Snoopy
> 
> Well Groupies I have so much to do over the next two days I may not get a chance to be on the boards. So I would like to wish all of you a Blessed Thanskgiving now and as I count my blessing this year you all are surely on the top of the list.



Steal Snoopy!  I did!!  We hope you have a blessed Thanksgiving too.


----------



## blossomz

teapot...Have a fantastic Thanksgiving and be sure to take lots of photos for all of us back on the boards!

Owners Locker people...seriously?  is it worth the cost even if you don't go more than twice per year?  What kinds of things do you keep in it?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> teapot...Have a fantastic Thanksgiving and be sure to take lots of photos for all of us back on the boards!
> 
> Owners Locker people...seriously? is it worth the cost even if you don't go more than twice per year? What kinds of things do you keep in it?


We go to WDW once a year, once a year to VB (sometimes every other). I don't think the OL is worth it for my travels. I am going to pack all the beach stuff, electric burner, fryin pan in one check in luggage, Then both me and the DH will have carry ons for the beach trip. I'll pay the $15 once a year. For the WDW, we are gonna try and pack everything into a carry on for each of us, and buy groceries with GG or do the DDP. I don't mind washing once. Just too much hassle anymore with bag checkins and worrying about the lugguage. Thats our plan, we'll see how it goes!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

blossomz said:


> teapot...Have a fantastic Thanksgiving and be sure to take lots of photos for all of us back on the boards!
> 
> Owners Locker people...seriously?  is it worth the cost even if you don't go more than twice per year?  What kinds of things do you keep in it?



Hi Blossomz,

I think if you usually stay in a 1BR and don't mind cooking in it could be worth it. We used to find ourselves not buying things we knew we would throw out like alum. foil, baggies,salt, pepper, seasonings, cereal etc. Having these things in our locker probably saves us money as we will have a few more meals in the villa. If you visit the owners locker site they have some sample contents listed and every time I read it I think of more things I should put in there. Leaving our rain ponchos in there alone has paid for the locker...we would always forget them home and have to buy new ones. We also make sure everyone has one swimming suit in the locker and the kids pool toys also are stored in there.

We have been doing 4 trips a year the past couple of years so it might not appeal as much to those who don't go as often. I also like to do last minute trips when we can find a deal so the locker really helps with those trips. On our recent trip in October I left all my shorts and T shirts knowing I would be back in January and February and wouldn't be needing that stuff at home. On our February trip we are driving down so we will have plenty of room to swap out whatever we want to take from our locker. That is the other thing - If you drive frequently (we don't) I don't think the locker is needed.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks guys...that is kind of what I thought....


----------



## Muushka

We always drive to WDW.  If anyone who does not drive sees that we are going to be there when they are and they need somethings picked up at the grocery/liquor store, we would be more than happy to pick them up for you.  We always make at least 1 trip to the grocery store on our day of arrival.  

Just spreading the Groupie love....


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Blossomz*, I think it is worth it, maybe not financially, but convenience wise it is.  I'm an organizational freak who loves to "consolidate".  My poor husband just now accepts that he isn't allowed to check luggage.   With the locker, we are able to just do carry on.
If we could drive, no can do from Oregon, we would just have a box at home.
*
Muushka *, we bought a fake tree at Target last week.  Makes me sad we can't have a real one this year.  We aren't home until the 23rd, and I know I'll be feeling crazy enough trying to get ready without having to decorate a tree.  I hope you enjoy your real one.  You can shut your eyes, take a sniff, and pretend you are at the lodge! 

*Deb*


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Teapot*,

Have a blessed and relaxing family trip this Thanksgiving.
I second wanting to hear all about it!

*Deb*


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Gang. I noticed that the M.F.s for the other resorts are being reported. Does anyone know what they are for us? Where do you find this info?


----------



## horselover

Happy Sunday groupies.  Just got home from work a little while ago.  Man it's cold out!  I'm not used to this until at least Dec.

Still debating the OL.  We do have 2 trips planned next yr. so it would probably be worth it if I took advantage of the DIS special with 2 visits included.  After that I'm not sure.  DH says he'll be Disneyed out for a while.  Can you imagine!     Not me no sirree!   But sometimes you do have to comprise so maybe no WDW in 2010.  I think I hear VB calling me!  Anyway maybe I'll try the OL for at least next yr.  Does that make sense to try it if it's only for 1 yr. or is it not worth it?  I really don't want to bring that aerobed, sheets & blanket back & worth twice.

Starting to gear up for Thanksgiving.  I'll be cooking again this year.  Sigh.  I wish someone else in my family would do it once it awhile!  Lots to get done this week.  Hopefully I'll have no more sick children.

Still jealous of all that are heading down soon to see those fabulous lights & enjoy that Disney holiday spirit.  I want details & pics when you return!


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> *Blossomz*, I think it is worth it, maybe not financially, but convenience wise it is.  I'm an organizational freak who loves to "consolidate".  My poor husband just now accepts that he isn't allowed to check luggage.   With the locker, we are able to just do carry on.
> If we could drive, no can do from Oregon, we would just have a box at home.
> *
> Muushka *, we bought a fake tree at Target last week.  Makes me sad we can't have a real one this year.  We aren't home until the 23rd, and I know I'll be feeling crazy enough trying to get ready without having to decorate a tree.  I hope you enjoy your real one.  You can shut your eyes, take a sniff, and pretend you are at the lodge!
> 
> *Deb*




If you prefer a live tree check this out...jacksonandperkins.com


----------



## Laxmom

DVC Mike said:


> Woo Hoo! We'll be at VWL in just 2 weeks!
> 
> And we're staying a fabulous 10 nights!
> 
> 
> Then, for a change, we move over to the Poly for 2 nights in a MK view room. In case it's not obvious from my use of "smilies", I'm stoked!!



Looks like we will be at the lodge the same time.  We have "downsized" our trip to one night though.  We are staying in the hotel part because we just booked in October.  But, one night is better than no nights!!  We check in on the 7th.

Toby has kept me busy so I haven't been around much.  He is doing really well on the housebreaking and even barks when he wants out.  Can't beleive we have only had him 4 weeks because he just seems like he has always been here!

Been busy with school but still following the thread.  Can't wait for a little break over Christmas.  Feeling really burned out!  Take care all, safe travels to all who are leaving for WDW or traveling over the holiday and if I don't get back before Thursday, Happy Thanksgiving to all the Groupies!!


----------



## DVC Mike

mickeymorse said:


> Hi Gang. I noticed that the M.F.s for the other resorts are being reported. Does anyone know what they are for us? Where do you find this info?


 
VWL 
Operating $3.2891
Reserves $0.8008
Taxes $0.9477
Total $5.0376


----------



## Muushka

Ouch


----------



## ransom

Hey guys!  We're back from our first stay at VWL as owners. 

We got back very late Saturday, and spent all of yesterday doing laundry, shopping, etc.  So I'm just now trying to catch up, but I wanted to share a bit of how our trip went.

It was great staying in the Villas!  The only thing I'd worried at all about was getting breakfast at Roaring Fork and bringing it back to the Villa every morning.  Turns out the walk wasn't much longer than it was when I was on the Bay Lake end of the main lodge last year.

We had no maintenance issues with our studio, but my parents' studio did have a light out.  I called, and that was fixed right away.

Parents' flight in on the 9th was a nightmare, as the engine had a fuel leak.  Fortunately Southwest discovered it before takeoff.  Unfortunately, that led to a day of sitting on airplanes and in various airports -- from 10 AM to 8 PM!  But the folks at the front desk let me check my parents in before they got there, so I was able to save them time by making sure everything was all set for them when they arrived.  I really appreciated that they let me do that.

On the 16th, we woke up to Christmas at the Lodge!  Overnight, VWL and the WL had been decorated.  Since our previous trips had been in December, it was nice to see and hear the normal theming of the Lodge, but we were very happy to experience the change as well.  Very magical!

To sum it up, we had a fantastic trip, and are very happy VWL owners.


----------



## eliza61

Welcome back ransom,

Glad you had a magical trip.  Did your parents enjoy it as well?  How was breakfast from Roaring forks?  We generally always have a 1 bedroom so breakfast is cooked in the room.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Ouch



Yes, it is hard to see the maintenance fees go over $5.00 per point, isn't it?  

But to keep it in perspective, that represents a 3.5% increase over 2008 fees.  That's about the same as my BWV contract, and a little lower than the BCV and OKW increase percentages.  

Sure makes those $3.67 per point MF's at BLT pretty attractive, doesn't it?  Of course, that's pro-rated for less than a full year.  


Ransom...glad you had a great trip.  Pretty neat that they did all that decorating so quickly!  Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## ransom

eliza61 said:


> Welcome back ransom,
> 
> Glad you had a magical trip.  Did your parents enjoy it as well?  How was breakfast from Roaring forks?  We generally always have a 1 bedroom so breakfast is cooked in the room.



My parents had a great time!  They loved their room and the Lodge and Villas in general.  Since it was their first time to WDW, they were also blown away by the whole experience.  When you've only been to Disneyland (and only up to 1980, in their case), WDW is amazing...and overwhelming.  If I had it to do over, I would have made fewer ADRs and scheduled more time at the Lodge.  My parents were exhausted by the end of the week.  But happy exhausted! 

Roaring Fork worked well for us, as always.  On most mornings, I go there and pick up an adult breakfast for DW and I to share, plus a couple of oatmeals.  That's no big deal, and fits on the tray nicely.  The problem comes in balancing DW's coffee mug, my OJ bottle, and a couple of milks on that tray as I walk from RF to our room.  Thank goodness for automatic doors!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ransom

Sounds like you had a great trip.  You didn't happen to see Ranger Stan by chance, did you?  I always like to hear how he's doing.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back Ransome!  You got to experience WL Christmas-zation!!  I have never experienced that!  Lucky you.  We hope to be there to experience just the opposite.  Which will involve an all-nighter, but what a way to spend it!
I am glad they discovered the plane problem before takeoff.  Too bad it took so long for them to be able to fly.

Welcome back!  Got any pictures?  (think of the little kid saying 'what did you bring me daddy?'   )

Granny, I feel better, I think.


----------



## ransom

jimmytammy said:


> Ransom
> 
> Sounds like you had a great trip.  You didn't happen to see Ranger Stan by chance, did you?  I always like to hear how he's doing.



No, I didn't see him.  We're usually at a park when he's on the clock, unfortunately.  I keep meaning to take the tour with him, but it looks like I've missed my chance. 




Muushka said:


> Welcome back Ransome!  You got to experience WL Christmas-zation!!  I have never experienced that!  Lucky you.  We hope to be there to experience just the opposite.  Which will involve an all-nighter, but what a way to spend it!
> I am glad they discovered the plane problem before takeoff.  Too bad it took so long for them to be able to fly.
> 
> Welcome back!  Got any pictures?  (think of the little kid saying 'what did you bring me daddy?'   )



I have a bunch of pictures, but honestly I've never set up an online account for posting pictures so I'll have to get that done first.  Well, that and uploading them to my computer to see if any of 'em are worth posting!


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> No, I didn't see him.  We're usually at a park when he's on the clock, unfortunately.  I keep meaning to take the tour with him, but it looks like I've missed my chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bunch of pictures, but honestly I've never set up an online account for posting pictures so I'll have to get that done first.  Well, that and uploading them to my computer to see if any of 'em are worth posting!



Oh, don't worry about it.  I only have a limited online account and it is a big thing for me to post pictures, so believe me, I understand, Daddy!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Ransom,

Welcome back. Sounds like a great 1st time trip home.

Muushka,

I have a bone to pick with you...lol..just kidding. Ever since you posted the link with the Castle and Main Street decorated for the holiday my daughter and I have been trying to plan an emergency trip right after Christmas. The wife will never go for it. I keep checking airline rates just in case. We each received a $100 voucher for our last flight that was delayed so I am trying to justify it.

On the subject of last minute trips can any of you groupies advise what is the latest you can call MS to try and book a trip? Is it 60 days?


Anyone who was thinking about an Owners Locker might be interested in this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1999078
OL Groupies...lol.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Ransom.  Glad to hear your trip was a good one.

Just in case I can't get on again (although I doubt I'll be able to stay away) just wanted to wish all my groupie friends a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Looks like I'm going to be super busy the next week & 1/2.  I just got scheduled to have shoulder surgery next Fri.   I have to now finish up all my Christmas "stuff" before then.  Don't know how I'll get it all done, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.

Moose dust to all that will be leaving soon for magical Disney trips!     

Also, if anyone wants to send some my way for a successful surgery & an extra dose for my w/l request (which hasn't budged) it would be much appreciated!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Also, if anyone wants to send some my way for a successful surgery & an extra dose for my w/l request (which hasn't budged) it would be much appreciated!


----------



## mickeymorse

DVC Mike said:


> VWL
> Operating $3.2891
> Reserves $0.8008
> Taxes $0.9477
> Total $5.0376



Thanks Mike. I was wondering if it was going to cross the $5 barrier.

Welcome back Ransom. Glad to hear you and your parents had a good time.

Horselover.........


----------



## blossomz

Ransom..how cool to wake up to Christmas!!

Horselover..good luck with your surgery!

I can't believe Thanksgiving is this week!  I am sooo unprepared!

Hey Mike..if I can inquire...do you own big contracts at all of your resorts or just a few points at each to add up to a big amount of points?


----------



## loribell

Thought you guys would enjoy this. Saw it in a trip report on the regular forums.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Welcome back Ransom.  Glad to hear your trip was a good one.
> 
> Just in case I can't get on again (although I doubt I'll be able to stay away) just wanted to wish all my groupie friends a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be super busy the next week & 1/2.  I just got scheduled to have shoulder surgery next Fri.   I have to now finish up all my Christmas "stuff" before then.  Don't know how I'll get it all done, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.
> 
> Moose dust to all that will be leaving soon for magical Disney trips!
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to send some my way for a successful surgery & an extra dose for my w/l request (which hasn't budged) it would be much appreciated!



Poor baby!  Surgery!  I hope you have as good of a time as I did with my surgery!  I am a surgery cheerleader!  It involves cats, let me know if you need a cheer.  In the meantime, Moosedust for your request and your sucessful surgery .



DisneyNutzy said:


> Ransom,
> 
> Welcome back. Sounds like a great 1st time trip home.
> 
> Muushka,
> 
> I have a bone to pick with you...lol..just kidding. Ever since you posted the link with the Castle and Main Street decorated for the holiday my daughter and I have been trying to plan an emergency trip right after Christmas. The wife will never go for it. I keep checking airline rates just in case. We each received a $100 voucher for our last flight that was delayed so I am trying to justify it.
> 
> On the subject of last minute trips can any of you groupies advise what is the latest you can call MS to try and book a trip? Is it 60 days?
> 
> 
> Anyone who was thinking about an Owners Locker might be interested in this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1999078
> OL Groupies...lol.



Ha!  I am in the exact same boat as you!  "Emergency trips to Disney World"!!!!  That's my way of thinking too!

Our problem is that we will be back in Jan, so that sort of totally takes Dec out of the picture.  But this is the first year since 1992 that we have not gone in Dec!!  Believe me, I feel your pain!!!

But deep down, wasn't that a cool website?  And I did give you fair warning!


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies   
Too tired and/or excited to sleep. the alarm is set for 5am.
*Ransom* so glad you had a Wonderful trip Home and what a Christmas Magic Treat  
*Horselover* Oh...  Shoulder surgery Moose dust and prayers for a complete recovery. Take extra good care of yourself and pixie dust for your Jan wait list.  
*DisneyNutzy* I love it an EMERGENCY trip We all know that feeling. I remember once I went down for just one day DH had a business dinner that he had to attend off site in Orlando and with his frequent flyer miles I could go. Well I left work At noon on a Tuesday took Wed off and arriverd back at work by noon on that Thursday so when asked what did you do on your day off ?  I said I just needed to see Mickey.   

Hey guys can you see my moose in my sig?  it seems to be replaced with a white box with a red x in it??? 
Well I'd better try to get some sleep.
Take care and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DisneyNutzy

HL- Good luck with your surgery and waitlist!




Muushka said:


> Poor baby!  Surgery!  I hope you have as good of a time as I did with my surgery!  I am a surgery cheerleader!  It involves cats, let me know if you need a cheer.  In the meantime, Moosedust for your request and your sucessful surgery .
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I am in the exact same boat as you!  "Emergency trips to Disney World"!!!!  That's my way of thinking too!
> 
> Our problem is that we will be back in Jan, so that sort of totally takes Dec out of the picture.  But this is the first year since 1992 that we have not gone in Dec!!  Believe me, I feel your pain!!!
> 
> But deep down, wasn't that a cool website?  And I did give you fair warning!



That website is AWESOME! I have the same problem. I will be at the World in January and February. My wife thinks I am trying to break some kind of record for days spent in the parks for an out of town AP holder. Our AP's expire at the end of April so I think we can sneak in at least one more trip after February but I don't think December is going to happen this year  





tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies
> Too tired and/or excited to sleep. the alarm is set for 5am.
> *Ransom* so glad you had a Wonderful trip Home and what a Christmas Magic Treat
> *Horselover* Oh...  Shoulder surgery Moose dust and prayers for a complete recovery. Take extra good care of yourself and pixie dust for your Jan wait list.
> *DisneyNutzy* I love it an EMERGENCY trip We all know that feeling. I remember once I went down for just one day DH had a business dinner that he had to attend off site in Orlando and with his frequent flyer miles I could go. Well I left work At noon on a Tuesday took Wed off and arriverd back at work by noon on that Thursday so when asked what did you do on your day off ?  I said I just needed to see Mickey.
> 
> Hey guys can you see my moose in my sig?  it seems to be replaced with a white box with a red x in it???
> Well I'd better try to get some sleep.
> Take care and Happy Thanksgiving



Have a great trip tea pot! That sounds like a great EMERGENCY! I have been talking about a Daddy and Daughter only trip with my 13yr old. I should really get to that before she is too old or cool to want to do that  . That qualifies as an emergency, right?

I can see your moose sig.


----------



## blossomz

An emergency trip is just what the doctor ordered!!


----------



## loribell

Ranson - Welcome home. Glad you had a great trip! 

Teapot - I hope your trip is a great one as well! 

Muushka - For some reason I was never able to get the screen to come up with the link for the decorations. We have been having terrible problems with our internet connection and I think it is just running too slow. 

Horselover - Lots of moose dust coming your way! 

DisneyNutzy - Good luck with the emergency trip. I think the only restrictions on booking close to a trip date are that you casn not book & travel outside the DVC resorts within 4 months of the end of you use year. If there is availability you should be able to book right up till time to leave. I have booked a night at BCV as we were leaving VB before. 

Have a moosie day everyone!


----------



## Happydinks

Good morning Groupies!

We've got some good news but first........



ransom said:


> Hey guys!  We're back from our first stay at VWL as owners.
> 
> On the 16th, we woke up to Christmas at the Lodge!  Overnight, VWL and the WL had been decorated.  Since our previous trips had been in December, it was nice to see and hear the normal theming of the Lodge, but we were very happy to experience the change as well.  Very magical!



Ransom - How cool that must have been---what a truly "magical" experience!  We would love to have experienced that.  Maybe next year... 



Granny said:


> Yes, it is hard to see the maintenance fees go over $5.00 per point, isn't it?



We agree Muushka -- ouch!  It's getting harder to get to that "break even" point with usage (you know - what I paid+annual fees= how many stays...).  Maybe we'll get there quicker if we do the Italy tour in 2010! 

*Horselover* - good luck with the surgery. May your recovery be uneventful!

Our happy news - we've adopted a "brother" for Gracie!  His name is Buddy, and he was surrendered to the shelter because his elderly owner had to move to a senior apartment and couldn't take him. He is a cocker spaniel/beagle mix - about 3 years old.  He's very cute - and has been a very good boy so far (only marked the car tires in the garage once! )  Gracie has been very accepting - and has acutally helped with her with her separation anxiety. We thought about changing his name to "Earl" becuase it was karma that brought him to us. A story for another time -- but we left him Buddy.   Will post a picture soon of our newest family member!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving food fest .. er...feast!  Our company begins arriving today, so there will be no time for the Boards until next week!  If anyone's traveling - be safe.  For those of you in or going to WDW - you are soooooo lucky!!  

Later all!

Leslie, Bob, Gracie and Buddy


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> We've got some good news but first........
> 
> 
> 
> Ransom - How cool that must have been---what a truly "magical" experience!  We would love to have experienced that.  Maybe next year...
> 
> 
> 
> We agree Muushka -- ouch!  It's getting harder to get to that "break even" point with usage (you know - what I paid+annual fees= how many stays...).  Maybe we'll get there quicker if we do the Italy tour in 2010!
> 
> *Horselover* - good luck with the surgery. May your recovery be uneventful!
> 
> Our happy news - we've adopted a "brother" for Gracie!  His name is Buddy, and he was surrendered to the shelter because his elderly owner had to move to a senior apartment and couldn't take him. He is a cocker spaniel/beagle mix - about 3 years old.  He's very cute - and has been a very good boy so far (only marked the car tires in the garage once! )  Gracie has been very accepting - and has acutally helped with her with her separation anxiety. We thought about changing his name to "Earl" becuase it was karma that brought him to us. A story for another time -- but we left him Buddy.   Will post a picture soon of our newest family member!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving food fest .. er...feast!  Our company begins arriving today, so there will be no time for the Boards until next week!  If anyone's traveling - be safe.  For those of you in or going to WDW - you are soooooo lucky!!
> 
> Later all!
> 
> Leslie, Bob, Gracie and Buddy



Awwwwww.  That is so sweet.  I am happy for Gracie, you and especially Buddy (or Earl!).  
I Can't wait to see the pic! 

We will be having my husband's brother, wife and 3 little girls (6,4,4) for dinner.  Should be fun! 

I hope you and all Groupies have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Looks like I'm going to be super busy the next week & 1/2.  I just got scheduled to have shoulder surgery next Fri.   I have to now finish up all my Christmas "stuff" before then.  Don't know how I'll get it all done, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.
> 
> Moose dust to all that will be leaving soon for magical Disney trips!
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to send some my way for a successful surgery & an extra dose for my w/l request (which hasn't budged) it would be much appreciated!




  

You'll come through with shining colors, I'm sure.  I've got the pixie fairies out with their wands on zapp.


----------



## loribell

Happydinks congrats on the addition to the family.


----------



## ransom

horselover said:


> Looks like I'm going to be super busy the next week & 1/2.  I just got scheduled to have shoulder surgery next Fri.



Yipes! You definitely need some

    

We'll be thinking of you. Stop by and let us know how it went, when you can.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

ransom said:


> Hey guys!  We're back from our first stay at VWL as owners.
> 
> We got back very late Saturday, and spent all of yesterday doing laundry, shopping, etc.  So I'm just now trying to catch up, but I wanted to share a bit of how our trip went.
> 
> It was great staying in the Villas!  The only thing I'd worried at all about was getting breakfast at Roaring Fork and bringing it back to the Villa every morning.  Turns out the walk wasn't much longer than it was when I was on the Bay Lake end of the main lodge last year.
> 
> We had no maintenance issues with our studio, but my parents' studio did have a light out.  I called, and that was fixed right away.
> 
> Parents' flight in on the 9th was a nightmare, as the engine had a fuel leak.  Fortunately Southwest discovered it before takeoff.  Unfortunately, that led to a day of sitting on airplanes and in various airports -- from 10 AM to 8 PM!  But the folks at the front desk let me check my parents in before they got there, so I was able to save them time by making sure everything was all set for them when they arrived.  I really appreciated that they let me do that.
> 
> On the 16th, we woke up to Christmas at the Lodge!  Overnight, VWL and the WL had been decorated.  Since our previous trips had been in December, it was nice to see and hear the normal theming of the Lodge, but we were very happy to experience the change as well.  Very magical!
> 
> To sum it up, we had a fantastic trip, and are very happy VWL owners.


Ransom so glad you had a great trip and everything turned out ok with your parents trip "home".



horselover said:


> Welcome back Ransom.  Glad to hear your trip was a good one.
> 
> Just in case I can't get on again (although I doubt I'll be able to stay away) just wanted to wish all my groupie friends a wonderful Thanksgiving.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be super busy the next week & 1/2.  I just got scheduled to have shoulder surgery next Fri.   I have to now finish up all my Christmas "stuff" before then.  Don't know how I'll get it all done, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.
> 
> Moose dust to all that will be leaving soon for magical Disney trips!
> 
> Also, if anyone wants to send some my way for a successful surgery & an extra dose for my w/l request (which hasn't budged) it would be much appreciated!


Here is some moose dust for you!  BTW sure would love to see a picture of your horse!  My DD is horse crazy!



Happydinks said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> 
> Our happy news - we've adopted a "brother" for Gracie!  His name is Buddy, and he was surrendered to the shelter because his elderly owner had to move to a senior apartment and couldn't take him. He is a cocker spaniel/beagle mix - about 3 years old.  He's very cute - and has been a very good boy so far (only marked the car tires in the garage once! )  Gracie has been very accepting - and has acutally helped with her with her separation anxiety. We thought about changing his name to "Earl" becuase it was karma that brought him to us. A story for another time -- but we left him Buddy.   Will post a picture soon of our newest family member!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving food fest .. er...feast!  Our company begins arriving today, so there will be no time for the Boards until next week!  If anyone's traveling - be safe.  For those of you in or going to WDW - you are soooooo lucky!!
> 
> Later all!
> 
> Leslie, Bob, Gracie and Buddy


Oh I am so happy for you!!!!    Can't wait to see a picture of Gracie's new brother!!!


----------



## blossomz

Happydinks...welcome home to your new addition!


----------



## jimmytammy

Since we are leaving soon for our other home, we wanted to set up our trees to enjoy and not dread having to put them up once we get back.  So I thought I would share our Disney version tree with yall.











The kids say this is me putting up lights


----------



## eliza61

Ooh how pretty JT.  I have the same "skills" at rigging up the lights.


----------



## eliza61

*Ways To Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity*

1.   At Lunch Time, Sit In Your Parked Car With Sunglasses on and point a Hair Dryer At passing   Cars. See If They Slow Down.
2.   Page Yourself Over The Intercom. Don't Disguise Your Voice.
3.   Every Time Someone Asks You To Do Something, ask If They Want Fries with that.
4.   Put Your Garbage Can On Your Desk And Label it 'In'.
5.   Put Decaf In The Coffee Maker For 3 Weeks Once Everyone has Gotten Over Their Caffeine  Addictions, Switch to Espresso.
6.   Finish All Your sentences with 'In Accordance With The Prophecy'.
7.   As Often As Possible, Skip Rather Than Walk.
8.   Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face.
9.   Specify that Your Drive-through Order Is 'To Go'.
10.  Put Mosquito Netting Around Your Work Area and Play tropical Sounds All Day.
11.  Have Your Co-workers address You By Your Wrestling Name, Rock
      Bottom crusher.
12.  When The Money Comes Out The ATM, Scream 'I Won! I Won!'
13.  Tell Your Children Over Dinner, 'Due To The Economy, We Are Going To Have To Let One Of You Go.'

Have a magical, stress free holiday


----------



## Granny

JT...great looking tree!  

We have a Disney tree too (one of many decorated trees throughout the house).  We always go to the Christmas shop at DTD during our annual trips and pick out some ornaments.  So this year we actually have to get a bigger tree to hold all the decorations.   


Lori....Moose Spit soap?   I think I'd have to draw the line on that one!  


Horselover...very best wishes for a successful surgery and quick recovery.  And some Moose Dust for that W/L to come through! 



Well, Groupies....another December is quickly coming upon us.  Decorations are up at WL/VWL and at least in that little corner of the world all is as it should be.  We have many Groupie holiday trips already started or coming up in the next few weeks.  I wish everyone safe travels and wonderful trips.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Have a magical, stress free holiday



Eliza....very funny stuff as always.  And I don't know if anything is stress free these days, but we all have a lot of blessings to be thankful for.  I count the Groupies among mine.


----------



## ransom

JimmyTammy....what a great tree!  We're working up to that with ours, but aren't quite there yet.  We need more ornaments!  We saw some nice Disney garland this time, but it was one of the many things we said we'd buy later in the trip and never got around to. 

Eliza...thank you for the laugh.  

Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## Muushka

JT, wonderful tree.  I'm sure your kids are glad that you are their dad. 

Eliza, great list.  My personal favorite


> 5. Put Decaf In The Coffee Maker For 3 Weeks.
> Once Everyone has Gotten Over Their Caffeine Addictions, Switch to Espresso


  

Speaking of coffee, my ESL Asian friend had a 'frother'. A little whippy thing that froths the milk.  Well, I cared for her kitty while she went home and she got me a frother (and adorable Mickey and Minnie large stuffed animals, but they are the young, baby type).

So, as I sit here, sipping my French press coffee, with froth, with my Groupies, I, too, am thankful for all of you.
Or as Granny (what would we do without Granny???) said:


> And I don't know if anything is stress free these days, but we all have a lot of blessings to be thankful for.
> I count the Groupies among mine.


----------



## loribell

Eliza - Great as always!

JT - Great looking tree! Have a safe & fun trip.

Granny - Somewhere I saw that there was no real moose spit in it. I went to the website listed and they also have moose spit lip balm. 

Muushka - Gotta agree with you, the groupies are one of the things I am thankful for!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> *Ways To Maintain A Healthy Level Of Insanity*
> 
> 1.   At Lunch Time, Sit In Your Parked Car With Sunglasses on and point a Hair Dryer At passing   Cars. See If They Slow Down.
> 2.   Page Yourself Over The Intercom. Don't Disguise Your Voice.
> 3.   Every Time Someone Asks You To Do Something, ask If They Want Fries with that.
> 4.   Put Your Garbage Can On Your Desk And Label it 'In'.
> 5.   Put Decaf In The Coffee Maker For 3 Weeks Once Everyone has Gotten Over Their Caffeine  Addictions, Switch to Espresso.
> 6.   Finish All Your sentences with 'In Accordance With The Prophecy'.
> 7.   As Often As Possible, Skip Rather Than Walk.
> 8.   Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face.
> 9.   Specify that Your Drive-through Order Is 'To Go'.
> 10.  Put Mosquito Netting Around Your Work Area and Play tropical Sounds All Day.
> 11.  Have Your Co-workers address You By Your Wrestling Name, Rock
> Bottom crusher.
> 12.  When The Money Comes Out The ATM, Scream 'I Won! I Won!'
> 13.  Tell Your Children Over Dinner, 'Due To The Economy, We Are Going To Have To Let One Of You Go.'
> 
> Have a magical, stress free holiday


----------



## blossomz

If I had a Channuka bush...it would look like your disney tree!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT love the tree.  I think I have that Goofy ornament.  I have alot of Disney ornaments (that we ordered from somewhere but I can't remember the name of the company) so we have had a Disney tree for many years.  The past couple of years though we have has a more lodgelike tree.  

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!!  And I am thankful for all of you!!!!  Groupies rock!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Eliza - Great list...had me laughing at my desk.

JT - Unfortunately I can't see your tree from work as most pics are blocked on my work computer  I'll check them out from home tonight.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the groupies.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...I can always depend on you for a good laugh!!


----------



## qtzar

Hi All,

We stayed at VWL last week and on the night we arrived they were putting up the christmas tree.  Here's a shot of all the boxes containing the branches.





There are a few more pictures of them assembing the tree in that photo set on flickr.


----------



## Muushka

How cool is that???  A picture in WL that I have never seen!! 

Can you tell I'm excited???

Can you tell I don't get out much???? 

Thanks, qtzar 

PS Did you have a good time??


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Hi all, never stayed at WL can someone fill me in?


----------



## ransom

thesupersmartguy said:


> Hi all, never stayed at WL can someone fill me in?



Sure.  There's a really nice thread with lots o' info on WL, for starters.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the picture qtzar!  
Bobbi


----------



## DaveH

Hi all remember me? I got down here at WDW on Sunday. Flight on time. Got luggage from airline. Went to Magical Express and waited less than 5 minutes to check in. Walked onto the bus. It was going to SSR, OKW and Port Orleans and Dixie Landings. First stop was SSR, where we are staying. Crowded here. Now I remember why I don't come busy times. LOL. I want to know who left the freezer open. It was 44 this morning with wind chill of 35 at 8 AM here. I got over to the Lodge today. I met Ranger Stan. He is doing well. He said he is planning on retiring if economy and " the lord willing and the creek don't rise." LOL Here are a few pics for you all.

A reef in the lobby





I have not seen this before.





The main fireplace





Over the Main entrance





From the main tree





The main tree





From the boat ride from WL to MK










The new Tree House villas as seen from the boat from OKW to SSR.





This is from Build a Dino.





That is it for now. Everyone have a great and safe Thanksgiving. I count all you guys as one of my many blessings. We will be checking in at VWL on Saturday. Talk with you all later.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Dave,

Great Pictures! Thanks for taking the time to post them. Have a great time and a Happy Thanksgiving.



DaveH said:


> Hi all remember me? I got down here at WDW on Sunday. Flight on time. Got luggage from airline. Went to Magical Express and waited less than 5 minutes to check in. Walked onto the bus. It was going to SSR, OKW and Port Orleans and Dixie Landings. First stop was SSR, where we are staying. Crowded here. Now I remember why I don't come busy times. LOL. I want to know who left the freezer open. It was 44 this morning with wind chill of 35 at 8 AM here. I got over to the Lodge today. I met Ranger Stan. He is doing well. He said he is planning on retiring if economy and " the lord willing and the creek don't rise." LOL Here are a few pics for you all.
> 
> A reef in the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main fireplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the Main entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the main tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the boat ride from WL to MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Tree House villas as seen from the boat from OKW to SSR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Build a Dino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is it for now. Everyone have a great and safe Thanksgiving. I count all you guys as one of my many blessings. We will be checking in at VWL on Saturday. Talk with you all later.


----------



## Muushka

thesupersmartguy said:


> Hi all, never stayed at WL can someone fill me in?



I'm sorry.  We are closed for the holiday. Please check back Friday, Nov 28 at 8 AM.....   I kill me... 

So, never been to WL.  What kind of information are you lookin' for there, pardner?

There are one or 2 people who have a limited amount of information about this resort rotfl2: ).  You might be able to ask a few questions and someone might be able to answer.  Are you kidding??  We live for this stuff!!  Ask away!


----------



## Muushka

Dave!!  Buddy!!  You are there!!! And you gave us pictures.
And it is cold burrrrr.  I hope it gets warm, quick.

The lodge looks great.  Hey, want to play detective while you are there???  Ask what date they plan on taking down the tree.  I figure if a few ask, I'll be able to average the answers and get those tree-comin'-down pictures!

Where is Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow?  I hope you have a wonderful day.

Happy Thanksgiving Dave and Family


----------



## jimmytammy

Dave

Thanks for the update on Ranger Stan.  He had been MIA for awhile, but a few reports have trickled in over the last couple of weeks.  Hoping to see him in a few days.


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all our groupie family!  And may God continue to bless you all.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Thanksgiving Groupies*.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Happy Thanksgiving everyone . I can smell the turkey cooking right now. DD28 and DS33 will be over around noon and we're planning on eating around 1:00. DD is bringing a pumpkin cheesecake she made and man is it delicious.


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone . I can smell the turkey cooking right now. DD28 and DS33 will be over around noon and we're planning on eating around 1:00. DD is bringing a pumpkin cheesecake she made and man is it delicious.



I can smell your turkey cooking!!  Just kidding, it's probably mine......


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> I can smell your turkey cooking!!  Just kidding, it's probably mine......



Nope, its mine!!HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!
I just looked at our counter(in the kitchen) and we are only(and I use that word loosely), 128 Days from our trip to VWL with our friends! WooHoo!


----------



## Granny

May God bless all on this beautiful Thanksgiving Day.






I hope it's a magical one for everyone.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 

We were at WDW last year for Thanksgiving.

We spent the day at AK, had dinner at Cape May and were staying at AKV with a SV for the first time.  Of course after we tried it out for two night we moved to our beloved VWL for a week. 

Thank goodness we're going in less than a month, I can't take it!


----------



## loribell

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies,

My, oh my, I'm off the site for a few days and 6 pages!
My head is spinning, in a good way.  What a wonderful morning for my groupie fix!

Pictures from the lodge via *Dave* and *gtzar*, happy news of adoption from *HD*, cool Disney tree from *JT*, *Moose spit*,
 and some great humor, (I especially love the family reduction line, *Eliza*).  And *horselover*,  for your surgery.
Wishing you a speedy recovery.

*Deb*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Happy Thanksgiving Moosie Groupies !!!! *

*Couldn't find a Thanksgiving moose pic....but I'm sure racoons live around the Lodge ??!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Thanks* for all the great pics!

*Thanks* for such nice people on a great thread!

And *Happy* *Thanks**giving* to all the *Groupies*!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Dave and qtzar  Thanks for the great photos!

Well, my bird is in the oven and now it's just a matter of time! 

Muushka....you kill me too! 

A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY FAVORITE ONLINE BUDDIES!

I guess communal wishing we were at the Lodge is better than nothing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Leaving in the morning.  Wanted to let yall know I will be at AllStar Sports for 3 nights starting Fri, then on to our beloved Lodge til the 12th.  I will post pics as soon as Tammy can help me


----------



## Muushka

Well, if I do say so myself, I cooked one heck of a good Thanksgiving dinner.  Yum.

JT, smooth sailing down to our Beloved Wilderness Lodge.  I hope you and your fam have a wonderful time.  We look forward to hearing from you.  

Oh!  Can you ask what date they plan on taking down the tree, if you don't mind?  We should be there when it happens and we don't want to miss it.  Enjoy!


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, JT, I'm envious! Have a great trip!

*Happy Thanksgiving, Groupies*


----------



## blossomz

JT  Have a wonderful trip!

Muushka...I too thought my dinner was A+!


----------



## loribell

We had dinner with my family, my uncle, his inlaws, & his sons inlaws. There were about 35 of us if I counted right. There was so much food! I swear we could have fed another 50 people. No I am not exaggerating. Why do we do that every year? It has never been that bad though. We will be eating leftovers for a week. 

I do have to say though, it was an amazing dinner!


----------



## ransom

JT...have a wonderful trip!

Loribell...yipes!  I can't even imagine feeding that many folks.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*JT have a wonderful trip !  Say "hello" to the Lodge for me !  Wish I was going---it's so pretty in December.......

Glad everyone had a nice T-Day with their families !   I did not have to cook too much.  My only responsibility was dessert so I baked 3 pies.  My cousin and his wife did the rest and I am grateful they had us over tonight.  I washed all the dishes as a "thank you" to them.  It was a nice night. *


----------



## Muushka

Must sleep.... ...got up at 3:30 for Black Friday......just got home......must sleep......


----------



## blossomz

Oh no!!!  You didn't head out with all of those crazies!!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Oh no!!!  You didn't head out with all of those crazies!!!



  OK, I rested.  What are you talking about??  Those are MY PEOPLE!!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Must sleep.... ...got up at 3:30 for Black Friday......just got home......must sleep......


Get anything good? We considered it, but sleeping in was too tempting


----------



## horselover

LVSWL said:


> Get anything good? We considered it, but sleeping in was too tempting




I've never ventured out on Black Friday, but I did this year for a single purchase.  I got a $15 Rival Crock Pot at Walmart.  I dropped mine on the floor this week & the inside cracked in half.  I'm sure I was not the shopper retailers had in mind.  I got my crock pot & went home.    I'm really trying to be conscious this year of need vs. want.  Do I need a flat screen t.v. when the one I already have works perfectly fine?  No.  Do I need to take another trip to Disney World?  Yes!      Well, no really, but that is a want that is too hard to resist.   It's the draw of the points just sitting there.   I may as well use them right?

Question for the groupies.  Will a full size aerobed fit on the floor in a 1 BR?  Debating whether to purchase the twin or full size model.  I'm leaning towards the twin, but am wondering if I'd get more use out of the full at home.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## blossomz

HL...I've only taken a twin.  Between the open up sofa and the blow up bed..it pretty much took up the living room.  YOu could probably squeeze it in though if you really wanted to..but it would have to be on the side towar the kitchen area...


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi everyone,

I'm never on here.   I'm swamped with a WISH thread.  But I'm popping on to say "hi".   and to tell you that this is possibly the warmest, the most loving thread on the entire DIS.  I thought of taking my little moose off.  But no I would be sad.  

I hope you all are having a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend.  

And all the best to you in the Christmas season and on all of your holidays.

With love from a sad to be truant groupie,

Lisa


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Get anything good? We considered it, but sleeping in was too tempting



Whew.  What a day.  My friend and I do BF annually.  We look forward to it months in advance!

What did I get?  Well, I got a lot of my husband's Christmas shopping done, for me!!    2 sweaters (about $90 worth for about $25), wireless headphones (half price), shoes (reg $80 for $40).

I got some for him too!  Noise canceling headphones for $30 reg $100.  I had already gotten his stuff, so don't think I am not a good wife!

Got my SIL some puzzels that she loves (half price) and corduroys (reg $45 for $10).

Got my MIL a sweater (reg $45 for $12)

And some bath towels reg $12 or so for $2.50 

It was a ball!!   I'm wiped!!!! 

To all Groupies at WDW and heading down to WDW, I am so jealous!!!  Have a ball!!


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm never on here.   I'm swamped with a WISH thread.  But I'm popping on to say "hi".   and to tell you that this is possibly the warmest, the most loving thread on the entire DIS.  I thought of taking my little moose off.  But no I would be sad.
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> And all the best to you in the Christmas season and on all of your holidays.
> 
> With love from a sad to be truant groupie,
> 
> Lisa



Hi Lisa, good to see you 

I have never been on the wish thread.  Can you tell me what it is all about?

I love this thread too.    Great bunch of people.

I love visiting other threads and seeing our Moose.  I usually say hello if I am posting after they do.  It feels like a warm, fuzzy, non-exclusive club!  Keep the Moose.  He loves being with you!  

And I hope you have a very Merry Christmas too!


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> Hi Lisa, good to see you
> 
> I have never been on the wish thread.  Can you tell me what it is all about?
> 
> I love this thread too.    Great bunch of people.
> 
> I love visiting other threads and seeing our Moose.  I usually say hello if I am posting after they do.  It feels like a warm, fuzzy, non-exclusive club!  Keep the Moose.  He loves being with you!
> 
> And I hope you have a very Merry Christmas too!



Hi Muushka,

Yep, I'm keeping him.   At times I thought it wasn't fair to keep my moose.  I felt like an imposter when I stopped posting and still had it.  

WISH is hhmmmmm it's We're Inspired to Stay Healthy.  I think.    Anyway,  I started over there to post/discuss exercise.  Ended up losing some weight on a BL (Biggest Loser) thread.  And then found this group that's about losing and maintaining weight but is so much more than all of that and stayed.  

Thanks for your always loving thoughts Muushka,

Lisa


----------



## Muushka

Awww, thank you Lisa.   

Hmmm, that thread sounds like it is healthy for the body!  We have this one for the soul  .
You might see me over there.  Thank you for the explanation.  Does it ever amaze you how the internet has affected our lives?  I am still amazed daily.  

Good chatting with you and we'll see you around the Dis.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Hi LisaViolet!*
Good seeing you, and congrats on losing weight!

*Deb*


----------



## blossomz

Hi LisaViolet!  Glad you stopped by!  You're always welcomed here!


----------



## DiznyDi

lisaviolet said:


> Hi Muushka,
> 
> Yep, I'm keeping him.   At times I thought it wasn't fair to keep my moose.  I felt like an imposter when I stopped posting and still had it.
> 
> WISH is hhmmmmm it's We're Inspired to Stay Healthy.  I think.    Anyway,  I started over there to post/discuss exercise.  Ended up losing some weight on a BL (Biggest Loser) thread.  And then found this group that's about losing and maintaining weight but is so much more than all of that and stayed.
> 
> Thanks for your always loving thoughts Muushka,
> 
> Lisa



Hi LisaViolet 
As I sit here eating my KitKat instead of an apple, makes me feel guilty. Maybe I should wander over to your area of the Dis? I could certainly stand to loose a pound or two. Anyway, nice to have you with us. 

Muushka: This is the first year in a long time that my daughter and I have not gone shopping on Black Friday. We once drove 1 1/2 hours to an outlet mall leaving home at 2:00AM just to take advantage of the great sales. The standing joke at our house is 'Just how dark is it at 2 in the morning?'  Glad you were so productive. 

We passed on the shopping this year. Our future son-in-law is being ordained tomorrow and we've been way too busy in the planning and decorating that needed to take place. Our efforts have paid off - the church sanctuary is beautiful. This promises to be a day to remember.

Enjoy your week-end everyone!
Di


----------



## DiznyDi

...sorry, forgot to add: I made our daughters honeymoon reservations this morning. VWL Oct. 27 - 30.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> ...sorry, forgot to add: I made our daughters honeymoon reservations this morning. VWL Oct. 27 - 30.



Awwww.  And congratulations to your your future son-in-law.  You must be so proud.


----------



## Dodie

Hi Groupies. I've been reading, trying to keep up. It's been quite a week for me.

I started getting  last Friday - terrible cough and laryngitis (DH was THRILLED with that part). When I went to the doctor on Monday, she said that this cough is a tough one that's going around. If you don't catch it quickly, it goes into pneumonia and even if you do catch it, it tends to drag out for a month. 

So, dragging and coughing and squeaking like I am, my best friend lost her mother to cancer on Sunday and we spent the week with everything involved in that (calling, funeral, etc.).  Plus, somewhere along the way, I cooked a Thanksgiving meal for my DH and mom and dad (that we delayed until today). 

Now I'm crashed on the couch because DH and I just spent an hour or so hauling all of the Christmas decorations down from the attic. I'm way behind on this, but can't see starting until tomorrow.

Shew.  When I typed all of that out, I understand why I'm so tired. 

Anyway, I hope everyone had a GREAT THANKSGIVING and that the holiday decorating goes smoothly.  To all of you at the Lodge or on your way, I'm so envious - have a GREAT trip!

Dodie


----------



## blossomz

Yikes!  Feel better soon DODIE!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lisaviolet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm never on here.   I'm swamped with a WISH thread.  But I'm popping on to say "hi".   and to tell you that this is possibly the warmest, the most loving thread on the entire DIS.  I thought of taking my little moose off.  But no I would be sad.
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> And all the best to you in the Christmas season and on all of your holidays.
> 
> With love from a sad to be truant groupie,
> 
> Lisa



Hi Lisaviolet!!!   Come back more often!  



DiznyDi said:


> .
> 
> We passed on the shopping this year. Our future son-in-law is being ordained tomorrow and we've been way too busy in the planning and decorating that needed to take place. Our efforts have paid off - the church sanctuary is beautiful. This promises to be a day to remember.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end everyone!
> Di



Congrats to your future SIL!!

DODIE!!!  Hope you feel better and sorry for your friends loss.


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> Awww, thank you Lisa.
> 
> Hmmm, that thread sounds like it is healthy for the body!  We have this one for the soul  .
> You might see me over there.  Thank you for the explanation.  Does it ever amaze you how the internet has affected our lives?  I am still amazed daily.
> 
> Good chatting with you and we'll see you around the Dis.





50 years Too! said:


> *Hi LisaViolet!*
> Good seeing you, and congrats on losing weight!
> 
> *Deb*





blossomz said:


> Hi LisaViolet!  Glad you stopped by!  You're always welcomed here!





DiznyDi said:


> Hi LisaViolet
> As I sit here eating my KitKat instead of an apple, makes me feel guilty. Maybe I should wander over to your area of the Dis? I could certainly stand to loose a pound or two. Anyway, nice to have you with us.
> 
> Muushka: This is the first year in a long time that my daughter and I have not gone shopping on Black Friday. We once drove 1 1/2 hours to an outlet mall leaving home at 2:00AM just to take advantage of the great sales. The standing joke at our house is 'Just how dark is it at 2 in the morning?'  Glad you were so productive.
> 
> We passed on the shopping this year. Our future son-in-law is being ordained tomorrow and we've been way too busy in the planning and decorating that needed to take place. Our efforts have paid off - the church sanctuary is beautiful. This promises to be a day to remember.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end everyone!
> Di





DiznyDi said:


> ...sorry, forgot to add: I made our daughters honeymoon reservations this morning. VWL Oct. 27 - 30.



See what I mean - the sweetest thread.  Yes Granny - you are sweet too.    Men can be sweet.  Nothing better than a sweet man. 

Muushka - I am amazed.  My WISH thread, the girls there, have changed my life - more than weight loss.  And I only joined that specific WISH thread in August.  WISH has exercise threads, marathon threads, Biggest Loser threads - everything under the sun.  But you're right.  The groupies are definitely for the soul. 

Hey don't put down the beloved Kit Kat.    I eat everything under the sun as I've been losing weight.  Nothing is off limits.  This is for life.  If I'll eat it in ten years I might as well eat it while I'm losing.  It's been years this losing it, but pretty steady,  but for life you might as well figure out what you can live with and what you can't.  And this is one groupie who's not living without chocolate.   

Hey DiznyDi - I don't think we've ever met. Hi!!!! I think it's been - geez somewhere close to a year since I've been on here.  Not sure.  I do stalk sometimes though.  But how nice to hear about your booking.  That's special.  

All the best everyone,

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi DLI!   I missed your thoughts because I take so long to post.  I'm an edit monster.


----------



## ransom

Yikes, Dodie!  It sounds like you've got it much worse than I do.  I started getting sick a week ago Wednesday (while we were in WDW  ), but it didn't really start beating me up until the day we flew back (last Saturday).  Now, a week later, it seems to be getting slightly better.  But at least I had no laryngitis!  I can't imagine doing all you did, while being that sick.  

Take care of yourself!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dodie* Feel better soon! 
Warm thoughts and prayers to your friend on the loss of her mother and to you for being there for her during this difficult time.

*ransom* You feel better, too!

*LisaViolet* I'm pleased to make your acquaintance!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks!

Getting ready to head over to Trails End and meet friends from back home for breakfast.  Weather is iffy today with a chance of severe storms.  We are hoping to go to MVMCP with them tonight if rain holds off.  They are heading home tommorrow and we will be going "home", AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Hope all fighting colds and loss of rest get better soon.


----------



## Laxmom

Hi all!  Dodie, get well soon!  My DH got "the cough" this weekend.  He is having a hard time getting rest.  I sure hope he gets better quickly - I hate to think of him on the plane all congested.  Maybe a lodge visit is just what the Dr. ordered!

Hope everyone had a great holiday!  We didn't leave the house Friday.  I did do some internet shopping though.  We got two of our Christmas trees up - really interesting with a puppy's help!  We have a family tree and then a tree with all antique ornaments and lead tinsel on it.  That one is in a room behind a gate where puppies aren't allowed!

Lots of homework today....because I procratinated!  Yuck!  But at least the weather isn't as nice as it has been so there isn't the temptation to be outside.  Heading into our first measurable snowfall overnight.  It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas......

Have a terrific day all!!


----------



## blossomz

Hi JT! Enjoy your breakfast!  I love Trails End!  Looking forward to hearing about "home".


----------



## Muushka

Happy Sunday Groupies 

I hope everyone who is sick feels better PRONTO!!! 

JT, I hope the weather holds up for your MVMCP


----------



## Laxmom

I hope the weather shapes up for MVMCP, JT!  We will be there one week from today!  Please post back about it!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dodie - Hope you are feeling better soon.

JT - Have a great time and hopefully great weather for the Christmas Party.

Hi Granny - Can you adjust our trip date to 2/14 - 2/20 VWL? We were going to drive but we decided to fly so we will be arriving early. I just confirmed with MS and our first official trip to VWL will have an extra night


----------



## horselover

Morning groupies.  Not much going on here just dropped in to say hi.   

Dodie - Hope you feel better soon!

JT - have a fabluous trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Nothing going on... Oh look!  Why I'm going to VWL in about 10 days!  Fancy that!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Granny - Can you adjust our trip date to 2/14 - 2/20 VWL? We were going to drive but we decided to fly so we will be arriving early. I just confirmed with MS and our first official trip to VWL will have an extra night





wildernessDad said:


> Nothing going on... Oh look!  Why I'm going to VWL in about 10 days!  Fancy that!



A big WooHoo for both of you!!!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Nothing going on... Oh look!  Why I'm going to VWL in about 10 days!  Fancy that!



WD, do you pull the wings off of small insects????   

Just wait till the New Year.  I am going to PM you with minute by minute count downs!!!

PS  All kidding aside, I hope you have a wonderful trip. 
Are there going to be any Groupie meets while you are there? 

Signed, jealous Muush


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Good CyperMonday Groupies,

Anyone shopping today?*
*
For all the  groupies, **get better soon!* 

*Deb*


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Granny - Can you adjust our trip date to 2/14 - 2/20 VWL? We were going to drive but we decided to fly so we will be arriving early. I just confirmed with MS and our first official trip to VWL will have an extra night



That is indeed very cool...and your trip has been gladly edited!

Such a great bunch of Groupies heading to WDW this month (plus those who already there  )!!! 

Happy December everyone!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I can't believe that it's December already!!  

2009 will be here in no time.... but not till AFTER I get to spend Christmas at VWL!!


----------



## blossomz

I know..where did November go?!  Well..have a great time all of you guys heading down!

Granny-
I'm sorry to say, but my summer trip is altered a bit! My relatives are coming with me and they really wanted to stay at AKV..so I bit my lip and said..ok  sure..we'll stay with the animals this time!  They are staying longer than us since we will be leaving to go to the cruise!!  I know I'll hit VWL my next trip..plus I am sure I will be visiting there both this month and in the summer!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!

Well we got checked in to room 2540, facing the bus area.  Not a bad view.  In fact, there is a clear area just to our left that hopefully will afford a view of some morning deer.

Decorations are beautiful!  You can tell there is new carpet, paint, sofa(which is pretty cool how it operates)and chair.

Now for the downside.  Not complaining, just bringing up some observations and hoping its not a trend starting.
The room was ready, to a certain extent.  It was a bit disturbing that all the linens were in place, yet the floors and sinks were not cleaned.  I wonder if someone comes in and cleans floors, then a seperate person does the other things.  If this were the case, makes sense that it could have been overlooked.  

I will do my best to get pics up of room, tree, and shots of Lodge ASAP(that means as soon as Tammy can help me)

BTW...we went to HS today and saw one of the magical moments happen.  DD and I were sitting on the wall in front of RNR and a little girl had spilled a tub of popcorn.  Well her Dad got onto her about it.  While he was riding RNR a CM came along and was sweeping the popcorn up.  The mom was apologizing and told him what happpened.  Well he went on sweeping and dissapeared.  About 10 mins later, the CM came back with a brand new tub of corn and handed it to them.  I told DW and DS about it, and while heading out towards the exit, I saw the CM again.  He is about 60 I guess and his name is Tom.  So I told him what a nice gesture that was and how it reminded me the magic is still alive.

We skipped MVMCP last night.  It was just too messy to deal with.  Would have loved to gone with our friends, but they understood.  We did it one time in those conditions, and all of us got sick.

It feels so good to be Home.  Now I feel like the trip has officially begun


----------



## ransom

JimmyTammy....

When we checked in on the 9th of November, we were told our room was ready immediately.  But when we went up there, the mousekeeper was still in process of cleaning it!  We scared the daylights out of her!

Just another data point.

Maybe their system isn't working right as regards indicating room status?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good evening WL groupies:

I have never posted much on the DIS but I would love to join this thread.  We are DVC owners, but not at VWL.  DH and I have stayed at the lodge twice and will get to be in a villa for the first time in March.  We are long time Ft. Wilderness cabin guests and have loved the lodge since the first time we saw it. It will be our boys first trip to stay at WL!  

I loved your thread from the first page and spent my free time Thanksgiving week reading through all 203 pages of it.  I'd be ashamed to admit that to anyone other than WL groupies.   Somehow I think you will understand.  I couldn't get enough WL info and have saved many of your comments to my trip document for things to look for and experience.  I agree that this thread is full of warmth!  I tend to be a lurker, but our beloved lodge brought me out of hiding.  

I can't wait to be there!  Only 97 days, but who's counting?  

Just call me Dory. I'm not a swimmer--just have a short term memory like her.


----------



## Granny

Dory....welcome to the Groupies!  Of course you can join in, and feel free to grab a Groupies logo for your signature if you're so inclined. 

Let us know the dates of your trip and we'll add them onto the Groupies vacation list on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Granny-
> I'm sorry to say, but my summer trip is altered a bit! My relatives are coming with me and they really wanted to stay at AKV..so I bit my lip and said..ok  sure..we'll stay with the animals this time!  They are staying longer than us since we will be leaving to go to the cruise!!  I know I'll hit VWL my next trip..plus I am sure I will be visiting there both this month and in the summer!



So the same dates but change to AKV?  Just let us know and I'll update the vacation list.  No problem, and AKV is a great resort too...I'm sure you'll have a great time with the relatives.   


JT...glad you are enjoying being home again.  I think mousekeeping is the weak link of all of DVC, but haven't run into a real issue ourselves yet.  I know you will take the unclean floors and sink in stride.  I agree that it was probably a "tag team" approach and someone dropped the ball.  Let the front desk know...if for no other reason than to add to their documentation of any deficiencies they might be seeing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi *LisaV*.....nice to see you stop by !  Happy Holidays to you as well !

*DODIE !*   Here's hoping you're feeling better soon.   
I'm recovering from a 24 hour stomach thing myself......called out sick from work today.   

*Mushka*....I got up at 4:30 am and was back in bed at 10 am for a nap.  We got a couple things but I remember much better Black Fridays in past years.  And today was Cyber Monday and I also didn't feel it was all that terrific ?  

*JT*...hope you're having a great time.  That magic popcorn moment was nice to hear.  Looking forward to pics  

*WD*....have fun counting down !   I'm jealous !  

*Dory*...WELCOME to our Groupies thread


----------



## WolfpackFan

Groupies - Let me ask your opinion on something. We have ressies for Christmas dinner at 12:30 at WCC. I understand it will be a regular traditional Christmas dinner. Do you think they will also have other items on the menu? My concern is the night before (Christmas Eve), we have ressies at Liberty Tree Tavern for dinner. I'm thinking the LTT menu will be very similar to what we might get at WCC. I'm just not too sure about eating two meals that are so similar so close together. I know at this late date, it would be very difficult to change ADR's, but if they have other items on the menu at WCC on Christmas Day at least that will be a possibility of something different. 

Also, while I have your attention - do you know if the kitchens at VWL have round cake pans? What about a 9x13 cake pan? We need them both for Christmas day - one to cook breakfast casserole in and one to cook DS's birthday cake in.

Thanks for any help. I can't believe in 3 weeks we will be at VWL. I am getting very excited.


----------



## horselover

*JT* - have a fabulous trip.  Love your story about the dropped popcorn.  The magic does still live.

*Granny* - I saw my trip on the vacation list, but just an FYI I'm staying at our Lodge.    

*Dory* -           Pull up a log & stay awhile!


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> snip....
> 
> I loved your thread from the first page and spent my free time Thanksgiving week reading through all 203 pages of it.  I'd be ashamed to admit that to anyone other than WL groupies.   Somehow I think you will understand.  I couldn't get enough WL info and have saved many of your comments to my trip document for things to look for and experience.  I agree that this thread is full of warmth!  I tend to be a lurker, but our beloved lodge brought me out of hiding.



Dory!  You read through 203 pages????!!!!  Now that deserves a hand!   
Granny, where are those clapping people!!
As horselover said, pull up a log and meet with us by the lake.  Good to have you aboard.  Visit often!

PS If you want Granny to post your dates, just yell them out.  I love looking at that list and seeing who is heading home.  My favorite part of the list is when it says Muushka *VWL*

WPF, we ate at WCC last year, and if I remember correctly, there was only the Christmas dinner on the menu.

And more bad news, I don't remember any round cake pans.


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Dory!  
Muushka is right, you are good.  Any one who can wade through 203 pages of our very own brand of moosiness deserves an honorary membership.  psst, my home is the bcv's but I love hanging out here

Ok groupies,
this is the official Moratorium on Illnesses and Moose "owies".   Every body under the weather, get better soon.  Every body else stay healthy,  

JT.  thanks for the update.  feed the picture addict, I've never been at the holidays so I have to live through you guys.  enjoy.


----------



## eliza61

http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml

My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny - Thanks for the welcome!  Please add my VWL trip March 8-12  

Maria - Thanks for the welcome and hope you feel better quickly.  Those stomach illnesses are the worst! To you and all the other groupies who are under the weather:
Get Well Soon!





Horselover - Thanks! I love the view from this log.  

Wolfpackfan - I don't remember ever having a round pan in any of the kitchens where we have stayed at WDW and the rectangular one I am remembering is not as big as 9x13.  I always bring my own and a muffin pan.

Muushka - I really did read it all.  Kind of made it a goal that I would post when I finished.  Y'all are quite the entertaining bunch so it was fun.    Thanks!  I need to get a moose in my signature--can you call empty space a signature?  

Eliza - Your moosiness is hilarious and if you write a book I too will buy it.  Funny pic - thanks for the laugh.  

Jimmytammy - I enjoyed hearing about the magical moment and love that you took the time to acknowledge it both to the CM and to the board. Always  nice to hear! 

To all of you who are there enjoy the magic and share it by posting pictures. 

Dory


----------



## ransom

Every minute of every day, DW and I are missing the Lodge.  On our last two trips, we scheduled two days to just hang out at the Lodge.  With two travel days and ten park days, that seemed like plenty of time.  But it's just not!

We're trying to decide how to both spend more time at the lodge next year *and* still spend plenty of time at the parks.  Sounds like we're trying to stuff ten pounds into a five pound bag, doesn't it?

Our normal schedule is to arrive on Sunday, spend Mon-Fri at the parks, take Sat & Sun at the Lodge (with an after-dinner trip to MK on Saturday, returning to the Lodge at midnight), then spend the next Mon-Fri at the parks, and leave on Saturday.

Next time, we're contemplating also taking the two Wednesdays as Lodge days.  

But that's going to cut quite a bit into our park time.  And we really enjoy our (relaxed touring) park time!

What a dilemma.  But that's what happens when you're a Groupie, eh?  

Any Groupie advice for spending our time at the Lodge and parks next October (we'll be there the 11th through the 24th)?


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> Every minute of every day, DW and I are missing the Lodge.  On our last two trips, we scheduled two days to just hang out at the Lodge.  With two travel days and ten park days, that seemed like plenty of time.  But it's just not!
> 
> We're trying to decide how to both spend more time at the lodge next year *and* still spend plenty of time at the parks.  Sounds like we're trying to stuff ten pounds into a five pound bag, doesn't it?
> 
> Our normal schedule is to arrive on Sunday, spend Mon-Fri at the parks, take Sat & Sun at the Lodge (with an after-dinner trip to MK on Saturday, returning to the Lodge at midnight), then spend the next Mon-Fri at the parks, and leave on Saturday.
> 
> Next time, we're contemplating also taking the two Wednesdays as Lodge days.
> 
> But that's going to cut quite a bit into our park time.  And we really enjoy our (relaxed touring) park time!
> 
> What a dilemma.  But that's what happens when you're a Groupie, eh?
> 
> Any Groupie advice for spending our time at the Lodge and parks next October (we'll be there the 11th through the 24th)?



Get rid of the annual passes!  Honestly, our time at DVC (esp VWL ) is so much better when we don't do the parks every day. very relaxing.  
Probably not the advice you wanted to hear! (Or Disney Corp either!).



eliza61 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml
> 
> My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much



I put in Muushka and got Fuzzy-Fuzzy  

Dory!  Mind if I shorten your name to Dory??   You are so cute.  Already with the Moose clipart! 

Maria, I agree about the sales this past cyber and BF.  Not all that great.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much



oh and I'm Fuzzy Brandy butter-Cracker  

Dory


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Sorry for the double post. I think Muushka and I were typing at the same time.



Muushka said:


> Get rid of the annual passes!  Honestly, our time at DVC (esp VWL ) is so much better when we don't do the parks every day. very relaxing.
> Probably not the advice you wanted to hear! (Or Disney Corp either!).
> 
> We have much better vacations when we don't do parks everyday.  We have annual passes, but make ourselves take days off to relax.  The trips we don't do this we need a vacation at the end.
> 
> 
> I put in Muushka and got Fuzzy-Fuzzy
> 
> When I tried Dory I got Tumbleflump Gnome
> 
> Dory!  Mind if I shorten your name to Dory??   You are so cute.  Already with the Moose clipart!
> 
> hehe that is fine with me.  Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Maria, I agree about the sales this past cyber and BF.  Not all that great.
> Very disappointing to me too.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> *Granny* - I saw my trip on the vacation list, but just an FYI I'm staying at our Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> KeepSwimmingDory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granny - Thanks for the welcome!  Please add my VWL trip March 8-12
Click to expand...


Trip list has been updated.  As a reminder, I'll keep track of any Groupies' Disney vacation plans on the list...not just VWL stays.


----------



## Granny

WolfpackFan said:


> Groupies - Let me ask your opinion on something. We have ressies for Christmas dinner at 12:30 at WCC. I understand it will be a regular traditional Christmas dinner. Do you think they will also have other items on the menu? My concern is the night before (Christmas Eve), we have ressies at Liberty Tree Tavern for dinner. I'm thinking the LTT menu will be very similar to what we might get at WCC. I'm just not too sure about eating two meals that are so similar so close together. I know at this late date, it would be very difficult to change ADR's, but if they have other items on the menu at WCC on Christmas Day at least that will be a possibility of something different.
> 
> Also, while I have your attention - do you know if the kitchens at VWL have round cake pans? What about a 9x13 cake pan? We need them both for Christmas day - one to cook breakfast casserole in and one to cook DS's birthday cake in.
> 
> Thanks for any help. I can't believe in 3 weeks we will be at VWL. I am getting very excited.



WP Fan...we've eaten the LTT Christmas dinner and it is very traditional turkey, dressing, etc.  I don't think there is an option to order anything else that day.  I'm not sure about the WCC Christmas day menu but my guess is that it is indeed very similar.  We've not eaten there during Christmas but maybe they have some other menu items?  Sorry I'm not much help there but regardless of the menus you will have a tremendous time at WDW soon.  

I don't remember seeing any baking pans in the kitchen, but they might have been in a drawer under the stove.  We don't tend to open that drawer.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

WELCOME Dory!




Granny said:


> Trip list has been updated.  As a reminder, I'll keep track of any Groupies' Disney vacation plans on the list...not just VWL stays.



Hi Granny - On that note you can add an adult only weekend at the Beach Club for the wife and I, Jan 23-25.



Muushka said:


> Get rid of the annual passes!  Honestly, our time at DVC (esp VWL ) is so much better when we don't do the parks every day. very relaxing.
> Probably not the advice you wanted to hear! (Or Disney Corp either!).



Muushka! Such sacrilege!! Give up the AP??  



ransom said:


> Every minute of every day, DW and I are missing the Lodge.  On our last two trips, we scheduled two days to just hang out at the Lodge.  With two travel days and ten park days, that seemed like plenty of time.  But it's just not!
> 
> We're trying to decide how to both spend more time at the lodge next year *and* still spend plenty of time at the parks.  Sounds like we're trying to stuff ten pounds into a five pound bag, doesn't it?
> 
> Our normal schedule is to arrive on Sunday, spend Mon-Fri at the parks, take Sat & Sun at the Lodge (with an after-dinner trip to MK on Saturday, returning to the Lodge at midnight), then spend the next Mon-Fri at the parks, and leave on Saturday.
> 
> Next time, we're contemplating also taking the two Wednesdays as Lodge days.
> 
> But that's going to cut quite a bit into our park time.  And we really enjoy our (relaxed touring) park time!
> 
> What a dilemma.  But that's what happens when you're a Groupie, eh?
> 
> Any Groupie advice for spending our time at the Lodge and parks next October (we'll be there the 11th through the 24th)?



Hi Ransom - We have done so many trips with our AP's that when we head to VWL for our first trip in February we are ready to skip some park time and looking forward to relaxing at the lodge. We are going Presidents week and the crowds will be big so we plan on hitting the parks early and being back at the hotel for lunch every day. Some days we won't return to the parks at all. When we do it will be at a relaxed pace when we have dinner plans. A very large portion of our trip will be spent at the lodge. As DVC owners we know we will be back so we won't feel like we are missing anything.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny, where is the list?


----------



## Dodie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Granny, where is the list?



I'm not Granny, but the list is in post #2 on this thread!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good evening WL groupies:
> 
> I have never posted much on the DIS but I would love to join this thread.  We are DVC owners, but not at VWL.  DH and I have stayed at the lodge twice and will get to be in a villa for the first time in March.  We are long time Ft. Wilderness cabin guests and have loved the lodge since the first time we saw it. It will be our boys first trip to stay at WL!
> 
> I loved your thread from the first page and spent my free time Thanksgiving week reading through all 203 pages of it.  I'd be ashamed to admit that to anyone other than WL groupies.   Somehow I think you will understand.  I couldn't get enough WL info and have saved many of your comments to my trip document for things to look for and experience.  I agree that this thread is full of warmth!  I tend to be a lurker, but our beloved lodge brought me out of hiding.
> 
> I can't wait to be there!  Only 97 days, but who's counting?
> 
> Just call me Dory. I'm not a swimmer--just have a short term memory like her.



Yay!  Another groupie!  Welcome Dory to the best thread on the boards!

JT thanks for the report from home!!!!  Have a great time!

My name is perfect for a chocoholic!!!  Lucky Chocolate Baubles!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Muushka!  This is a perfect website for you and other cat lovers!
http://www.fluffytails.ca/christmas.asp


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka!  This is a perfect website for you and other cat lovers!
> http://www.fluffytails.ca/christmas.asp



That was sooooo cute!  Those baaaaad kitties!  My guess:  they are indoor kitties.  My cats are indoor-outdoor and just sit under the tree.  Bless their furry hearts.  40 years of cats and never had any do what they did!  Thank you for the link.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml
> 
> My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much



Typed in my real name & got - Cutie Dancing-fairy
Typed in horse lover & got - Cutie Brandy butter-Stockings  

Thanks for the laugh Eliza!


----------



## tea pot

*Hey Groupies, writing Live from Manhattan*
 Talked DH into leaving his laptop with me and just finished reading back.
sounds like most of you had a Happy Thanksgiving and to all of you  
groupies under the weather feel better soon




jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!
> *We skipped MVMCP last night.  It was just too messy to deal with.  Would have loved to gone with our friends, but they understood.  We did it one time in those conditions, and all of us got sick.*
> It feels so good to be Home.  Now I feel like the trip has officially begun



MVMCP  WE were there!!!! SOAKED  but that seems to be a tradition with us
DH said I can't believe that we are sitting here again in the pouring and I mean pouring rain for Mickey's Twas the Night before Christmas show my favorite! Later we went from soaked to damp with some hot cocoa and great seats, yes a seat for the Hoilday Wishes Fireworks over at the Tomorrow Land Noodle Resturant then still hung in there for the 10:30 Mickey's Once upon a Christmas Parade...... front and center on Main Street       Wet or Dry it's Still Magic  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good evening WL groupies:
> 
> I have never posted much on the DIS but I would love to join this thread.  We are DVC owners, but not at VWL.  DH and I have stayed at the lodge twice and will get to be in a villa for the first time in March.  We are long time Ft. Wilderness cabin guests and have loved the lodge since the first time we saw it. It will be our boys first trip to stay at WL!
> 
> I loved your thread from the first page and spent my free time Thanksgiving week reading through all 203 pages of it.  I'd be ashamed to admit that to anyone other than WL groupies.   Somehow I think you will understand.  I couldn't get enough WL info and have saved many of your comments to my trip document for things to look for and experience.  I agree that this thread is full of warmth!  I tend to be a lurker, but our beloved lodge brought me out of hiding.
> 
> I can't wait to be there!  Only 97 days, but who's counting?
> 
> Just call me Dory. I'm not a swimmer--just have a short term memory like her.



A Big Welcome   



Muushka said:


> Dory!  You read through 203 pages????!!!!  Now that deserves a hand!
> Granny, where are those clapping people!!
> As horselover said, pull up a log and meet with us by the lake.  Good to have you aboard.  Visit often!
> 
> PS If you want Granny to post your dates, just yell them out.  I love looking at that list and seeing who is heading home.  My favorite part of the list is when it says Muushka *VWL*
> 
> WPF, we ate at WCC last year, and if I remember correctly, there was only the Christmas dinner on the menu.
> 
> And more bad news, I don't remember any round cake pans.



Muushka I just love the way you Welcome the new groupies.

And I love this thread and all you Groupies


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka!  This is a perfect website for you and other cat lovers!
> http://www.fluffytails.ca/christmas.asp



Love it We are all about Cats ....I have Pics of my Daughter's cat Mr Milo in her one and only real tree that are very similar.
Cat Tip... a cat covered in tree sap is not a Happy Cat 




eliza61 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml
> 
> My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much



My name is Tumbleflump Christmas-Fairy and I must say it's and accurate fit

trip report comming soon


----------



## QJ411

Hi everyone!

DH, DD3 and I will be staying at VWL in Feb and we are super excited.  We've stayed at WL a few times before (DH & I stayed there for the first time during our honeymoon!) and at VWL's studio 2 years ago.  We love it there, although we're supposed to call SSR our home...our hearts are in VWL.  

We haven't been back to VWL in a long time and I just read that they under went some refurbishments.  We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom this time around...do you have any photos or tips to share?  THANKS!

We can't wait to go back!


----------



## loribell

It shows my name is Happy Scrooge-Noodles! I am not scroogy. Really I am not.


----------



## Muushka

> Cat Tip... a cat covered in tree sap is not a Happy Cat



Where is the Tag Fairy when you need her????? 
Good tip  

TP, Are you in the Manhattan on the back lots of MGM or the one in NY?  Or do I need more coffee?? 

Can't wait for the TR!


----------



## Muushka

QJ411 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH, DD3 and I will be staying at VWL in Feb and we are super excited.  We've stayed at WL a few times before (DH & I stayed there for the first time during our honeymoon!) and at VWL's studio 2 years ago.  We love it there, although we're supposed to call SSR our home...our hearts are in VWL.
> 
> We haven't been back to VWL in a long time and I just read that they under went some refurbishments.  We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom this time around...do you have any photos or tips to share?  THANKS!
> 
> We can't wait to go back!



   Welcome QJ411   

Well, your heart belongs to VWL, eh?  You sound like a perfect VWL Groupie candidate!!  
All we require is a love of the Lodge (DVC membership is not a requirement) 

So, grab a log or a rocking chair or a sofa or something to sit on, and join us.  Visit often.  
Trip reports are appreciated and photos will get you extra Moosie points! 

And if you are so inclined, grab yourself one of those Moosie Siggies that you see all over this thread.  
I'll bet he would look very handsome on you!

PS I know you asked us for pictures.  Stick around, lots will show up.  Did you have any specific questions?
Granny would be happy to answer them!  He is so much better at that than I am.
Just kidding, ask away.....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am so glad to be a "groupie" even though I haven't even been there yet!! I am counting the days to my May 31 check-in date! I too will be watching for those pics and reading trip reports! Somehow, I don't feel worthy to be a groupie yet!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am so glad to be a "groupie" even though I haven't even been there yet!! I am counting the days to my May 31 check-in date! I too will be watching for those pics and reading trip reports! Somehow, I don't feel worthy to be a groupie yet!



Really?  You haven't stayed there yet??  Now THAT is faith!  And Groupie Extrodinaire material!


----------



## blossomz

Granny-   Yep..same dates...different resort...Thanks!

Welcome to our latest joiners!  Dory and QJ411!! We love having newbies!!  

My name turned up as:  Scrummy Scrooge-Elf      Scrooge?!  Seriously?!!

Have fun in the Big Apple TP...did you go by the Disney Store?

I too am a cat lover!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> *Hey Groupies, writing Live from Manhattan*
> Talked DH into leaving his laptop with me and just finished reading back.
> sounds like most of you had a Happy Thanksgiving and to all of you
> groupies under the weather feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVMCP  WE were there!!!! SOAKED  but that seems to be a tradition with us
> DH said I can't believe that we are sitting here again in the pouring and I mean pouring rain for Mickey's Twas the Night before Christmas show my favorite! Later we went from soaked to damp with some hot cocoa and great seats, yes a seat for the Hoilday Wishes Fireworks over at the Tomorrow Land Noodle Resturant then still hung in there for the 10:30 Mickey's Once upon a Christmas Parade...... front and center on Main Street       Wet or Dry it's Still Magic
> 
> 
> 
> A Big Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Muushka I just love the way you Welcome the new groupies.
> 
> And I love this thread and all you Groupies



And we love you too!  We had the same weather 2 years ago when we went to MVMCP.  The skies just opened and it rained buckets.  We went on COP and when we came out there was a lake in front of it.  The water was up to our ankles.  We ended up leaving because there wasn't really anything we could do.  It was raining to hard too even see anything.



QJ411 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH, DD3 and I will be staying at VWL in Feb and we are super excited.  We've stayed at WL a few times before (DH & I stayed t  here for the first time during our honeymoon!) and at VWL's studio 2 years ago.  We love it there, although we're supposed to call SSR our home...our hearts are in VWL.
> 
> We haven't been back to VWL in a long time and I just read that they under went some refurbishments.  We'll be staying in a 1 bedroom this time around...do you have any photos or tips to share?  THANKS!
> 
> We can't wait to go back!



Welcome!  Have you been on the threads on the resorts boards?  There is one there with pictures and another one for questions.  But of course we are always willing to help!

Love everyones names!!!!!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Laxmom

eliza61 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/shropshire/features/christmas/name_generator.shtml
> 
> My name turned up.  Cutey-floppy baubles  explains sooo much




Umm.  I think it is defective.  What did you guys do to it?  Mine came back-lucky horny elf.  NO LIE!!  What the heck!  I like Cutey-floppy baubles better!!!  I sure hope the Tag Fairy is not looking!!!

Welcome to all the new lodge addicts!  You have landed in the friendliest thread on the Dis!!

Trip report coming soon!  Doing the single digit dance and the last minute packing panic!!


----------



## horselover

Laxmom said:


> Umm.  I think it is defective.  What did you guys do to it?  Mine came back-lucky horny elf.  NO LIE!!  What the heck!  I like Cutey-floppy baubles better!!!  I sure hope the Tag Fairy is not looking!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DLIowan - Thanks!  I agree it is the best thread.  

horselover - Love the titles from the name generator.  

tea pot - thanks for sharing the magic and glad you made the best of it in the rain. Yay for hot cocoa   I'm sure it will be a holiday you won't forget.  One of my teen boys favorite times at Disney was in the rain.  They were riding Big Thunder Mountain when it just started raining and the fireworks started over the castle.  These big ol boys were so cute with how magical that experience was. 

QJ411 - Welcome-- have a chair and stay a while. I think I'll have a chair too as this log is not so comfortable.   We own at SSR but haven't stayed their yet.  This is a very friendly thread and I hope you'll enjoy it. I'm brand new and I've been made to feel very welcome.  





Muushka - I was a little confused about the Manhattan thing too but I bet you are right about MGM. And yes I love your welcoming spirit!

BWV Dreamin - You will LOVE it!  

blossomz & loribell - I think that machine is broken if groupies are being called Scrooge.  Didn't I hear you blossomz on the podcast talking about the lodge?  You ladies are anything but Scrooge.   Oh and thanks for the welcome. 

laxmom -  I don't even know what to say.     Dory speechless?

Hope y'all all have a great evening. I'm just going to sit here in the lobby and rock by the fireplace and sip my decaf coffee....oh shoot I'm not there. Maybe I'm dreaming and I'll wake up and be "home".


----------



## Muushka

Dory, you fit like an old comfortable shoe!  And that is a great compliment because I love my old shoes!

And the Moosie!  He looks fab  .

PS We are having Pixar night and Finding Nemo is movie we chose.  
You just posted so I showed my husband our newest Groupie.  He chuckled.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Dory, you fit like an old comfortable shoe!  And that is a great compliment because I love my old shoes!
> 
> And the Moosie!  He looks fab  .
> 
> PS We are having Pixar night and Finding Nemo is movie we chose.
> You just posted so I showed my husband our newest Groupie.  He chuckled.



Aww that's so sweet of you to say.  

"I suffer from short term memory loss..It runs in my family..At least I think it does...Where are they?"

Enjoy the movie!  Wish I was having a Pixar night....We're having a history project due tomorrow  after getting home late from playing a basketball game when somebody forgot to save his essay  before the application quit night!  Find a happy place...find a happy place...I'm so ready for Christmas vacation. 

Dory


----------



## horselover

Forgot to say yesterday Welcome QJ411!!!    

Still laughing about Laxmom's elf name!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Forgot to say yesterday Welcome QJ411!!!
> 
> Still laughing about Laxmom's elf name!



Yeah!  *Poor back-lucky horny elf!
* 

I probably ought to go put in my real name (I know, you all think it's Muushka, right??)

OK.  This is just weird.  I put in Muushka Muushka yesterday and got Fuzzy Fuzzy.
I just put in my real name (my first name is Barbara) and got Fuzzy Chilly

Do you see the weirdness here??  Muushka and Barbara both yielded Fuzzy!  That's it!  My other name will be Fuzzy!


----------



## tea pot

Hey Guys 
Yes really.... Live form Manhattan.... NYC......The Big Apple.....actually lower Manhattan just south of Wall St. We flew up from Orlando Monday.
Today my BF is comming down to do a NYC Christmas with me 
Rocketts tomorrow 11 am show then Rockefeller Center tomorrow night and hoping to get same day tickets for Mary Poppins or Little Mermaid.
Tonight we will be at South Street Seaport for dinner and the Live Singing Christmas Tree. (Woo hoo snaged the laptop for another day)


----------



## loribell

Laxmom said:


> Umm.  I think it is defective.  What did you guys do to it?  Mine came back-lucky horny elf.  NO LIE!!  What the heck!  I like Cutey-floppy baubles better!!!  I sure hope the Tag Fairy is not looking!!!


----------



## Laxmom

Ok.  This time I just put in my real first name - Susan - and it came back Lucky Elf.  I can live with that.  So then, I put in my screen name and it said - Scrummy Noodles.  Whatever that is!  

So it appears that my surname is the weird part.  I just won't put that in anymore and go with Lucky Elf in honor of my trip to the Lodge this weekend!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Yeah!  *Poor back-lucky horny elf!
> *
> 
> I probably ought to go put in my real name (I know, you all think it's Muushka, right??)
> 
> OK.  This is just weird.  I put in Muushka Muushka yesterday and got Fuzzy Fuzzy.
> I just put in my real name (my first name is Barbara) and got Fuzzy Chilly
> 
> Do you see the weirdness here??  Muushka and Barbara both yielded Fuzzy!  That's it!  My other name will be Fuzzy!



Fuzzy  I love it.
Have some virtual cookies with a warm fuzzy feeling.  







tea pot said:


> Hey Guys
> Yes really.... Live form Manhattan.... NYC......The Big Apple.....actually lower Manhattan just south of Wall St. We flew up from Orlando Monday.
> Today my BF is comming down to do a NYC Christmas with me
> Rocketts tomorrow 11 am show then Rockefeller Center tomorrow night and hoping to get same day tickets for Mary Poppins or Little Mermaid.
> Tonight we will be at South Street Seaport for dinner and the Live Singing Christmas Tree. (Woo hoo snaged the laptop for another day)


Oh tea pot--how fun!  Have a wonderful time.  

I'm not going to WDW for Christmas, so I'm living in the past.  Here is a picture of one of the beautiful ornaments on the WL tree from last year.






Dory


----------



## Muushka

Cool!  Dory feeds us!!   

TP, you are quite the globe-trotter!  FL one day and NYC the next!  Makes me tired just thinking about it   

I used to go to Manhattan pretty much every Dec when I was a Yankee.  It was very beautiful.  And it sounds like you are having quite the time!  Say hello to the ice skaters at Rockefeller Center for me!


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> Have fun in the Big Apple TP...did you go by the Disney Store?
> 
> I too am a cat lover!!!




Thanks blossomz..... We plan on going tomorrow.  


*QJ411 A GREAT BIG WELCOME!!!!!!!!!*
you will love this place and yes I mean a Happy Place!! With much Moose Dust!!!


----------



## tea pot

First.....  DIS Board Christmas Tree Swap.. one day I was over on the planning board and came across this thread DVC 6th Christmas Tree, Sharing a Little DVC Holday Magic . started by WDWSTAR  and as she says It is more than just a tree swap. I signed on, So when we arrived we had a "Big Box" waiting for us at Bell Services I was like a kid at Christmas We had a very long travel day filled with airport delays which can make you very tired and grumpy but when I started to unpack that Magical box that bad mood all melted away. Inside there was a table top tree and all the decorations that you could ask for including hanging lights to decorate the rest of the unit. My DDs were arriving Late so we had a chance to set up the tree and decorate before they came. 
They were suprised to say the least and then when they found out it wasn't Disney they couldn't believe it. Bell services and Housekeeping are really getting into it with lots of questions and smiles.  
So this is how it works some Wonderful DIS Elves donate the tree and decorations and ship them down to the resort then there is a list of people that will pass it along for the months of Nov and Dec when the last family sends it back. SEE First page of the thread. 
Most Families leave a donation to cover postage and many families donate an orniment to the box. What a fun idea. go over to planning and check it out but don't stay too long. and hurry right back .  


Muushka  I'll be sure to say HI   to the skaters for you....


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> That was sooooo cute!  Those baaaaad kitties!  My guess:  they are indoor kitties.  My cats are indoor-outdoor and just sit under the tree.  Bless their furry hearts.  40 years of cats and never had any do what they did!  Thank you for the link.



What!  No cat box??  I'm jealous.

Welcome *Dory*, you'll make a great addition to this group. 

*Ransom*, we like to spend time at the Food and Wine Festival in October.

*Deb*


----------



## 50 years Too!

Oops, didn't mean to miss you *QV411*!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Laxmom said:


> Umm.  I think it is defective.  What did you guys do to it?  Mine came back-lucky horny elf.  NO LIE!!  What the heck!  I like Cutey-floppy baubles better!!!  I sure hope the Tag Fairy is not looking!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new lodge addicts!  You have landed in the friendliest thread on the Dis!!
> 
> Trip report coming soon!  Doing the single digit dance and the last minute packing panic!!


   Hope you have a wonderful trip home!



Muushka said:


> Yeah!  *Poor back-lucky horny elf!
> *
> 
> I probably ought to go put in my real name (I know, you all think it's Muushka, right??)
> 
> OK.  This is just weird.  I put in Muushka Muushka yesterday and got Fuzzy Fuzzy.
> I just put in my real name (my first name is Barbara) and got Fuzzy Chilly
> 
> Do you see the weirdness here??  Muushka and Barbara both yielded Fuzzy!  That's it!  My other name will be Fuzzy!


 



tea pot said:


> Hey Guys
> Yes really.... Live form Manhattan.... NYC......The Big Apple.....actually lower Manhattan just south of Wall St. We flew up from Orlando Monday.
> Today my BF is comming down to do a NYC Christmas with me
> Rocketts tomorrow 11 am show then Rockefeller Center tomorrow night and hoping to get same day tickets for Mary Poppins or Little Mermaid.
> Tonight we will be at South Street Seaport for dinner and the Live Singing Christmas Tree. (Woo hoo snaged the laptop for another day)


TP sounds like you are having fun.  Hope you get to see one of the shows.  I am waiting for them to come to Omaha.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Laxmom - You are quite the lucky elf to get to go home to the lodge this weekend.  Have a great trip!  

50 Years Too - Thanks! A very nice group here.  

tea pot - How magical to hear about the DIS box of goodies to decorate.  Thanks for the information and glad it made your time more special.  

Dory


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
It's been a few days since I've been on the Dis (can you believe it?). 'Tis the season... so much to do... so little time... I'm in the midst of cleaning and needed a Groupie break.

 to our new Groupies *Dory and QJ411*! And to anyone else I may have missed!

I've had fun reading over the past few pages and finding everyone's elf name. So just couldn't resist, I'm *Cutie Dancing-Gnome* If I recall correctly, the credit for this goes to *eliza*, so thanks *eliza* for adding this bit of humor! I'm speechless with *laxmom's* name! Hmmm...

Thanks, Groupies! I really needed this break. The Murphy's Oil Soap smell was beginning to get to me. Now I can get back to work with renewed vigor.  
Di


----------



## QJ411

Laxmom said:


> Umm.  I think it is defective.  What did you guys do to it?  Mine came back-lucky horny elf.  NO LIE!!  What the heck!  I like Cutey-floppy baubles better!!!  I sure hope the Tag Fairy is not looking!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new lodge addicts!  You have landed in the friendliest thread on the Dis!!
> 
> Trip report coming soon!  Doing the single digit dance and the last minute packing panic!!



LOL...that's funny.  I couldn't help it, I tried too and mine came out Cuite Bunny-Bow. I like your's better, it's funnier!



tea pot said:


> Hey Guys
> Yes really.... Live form Manhattan.... NYC......The Big Apple.....actually lower Manhattan just south of Wall St. We flew up from Orlando Monday.
> Today my BF is comming down to do a NYC Christmas with me
> Rocketts tomorrow 11 am show then Rockefeller Center tomorrow night and hoping to get same day tickets for Mary Poppins or Little Mermaid.
> Tonight we will be at South Street Seaport for dinner and the Live Singing Christmas Tree. (Woo hoo snaged the laptop for another day)



We'll be in the city on Sunday to take DD3 to see the tree, we haven't visited the tree in years...will you be in the area then?  Maybe we can say a quick hello!  Good luck getting the tickets for the shows, I hear they're phenomenal. Have fun!

 
THANK YOU, everyone for the super warm homey welcomes!!!  Now with joining this thread, I am counting down the days and getting more and more excited each day!  I don't have any specific questions really...at least not yet.  Oh actually, I do have one.  How do I get one of those awesome VWL groupie avatars?  

Thanks again for the welcome!!!


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Laxmom - You are quite the lucky elf to get to go home to the lodge this weekend.  Have a great trip!
> 
> 50 Years Too - Thanks! A very nice group here.
> 
> tea pot - How magical to hear about the DIS box of goodies to decorate.  Thanks for the information and glad it made your time more special.
> 
> Dory



*Dory *so glad you joined you're a perfect fit  



DiznyDi said:


> Thanks, Groupies! I really needed this break. The Murphy's Oil Soap smell was beginning to get to me. Now I can get back to work with renewed vigor.
> Di



DH just loves the smell of Murphy's oil soap !!!!!




			
				[B said:
			
		

> QJ411[/B];29015308]
> 
> We'll be in the city on Sunday to take DD3 to see the tree, we haven't visited the tree in years...will you be in the area then?  Maybe we can say a quick hello!  Good luck getting the tickets for the shows, I hear they're phenomenal. Have fun!
> 
> Oh!!!!    We leave on Friday it would of been great..


----------



## Muushka

> How do I get one of those awesome VWL groupie avatars?



Well, QJ411, ya steal it!  

Oh!  Formal directions?  I saved these from another time:

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]  

1. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
2. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
3. Click on "Edit Avatar"
4. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.

Let me know if that doesn't make sense.

You know, I forgot to say

Welcome to the herd QJ411 and Dory!  The Moose wanted to come out and 

[IMG]http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a400/MiaSRN62/mooseF.gif 

PS The dancing moose was brought to you by our Maria.  Our resident clip art artist.  
(But I think there might be some healthy competition on it's way!)


----------



## tea pot

WOW is it Busy
We don't normally go during peek but this just worked out for our 3 adult DD's
with work and grad school not to mention that we were able to have Thanksgiving at my SIL's.  We haven't been together on this Holiday in 10 years.... long over due. 
WED Magic Kingdom..... Well we usually get to the parks at rope drop so we can get in the most popular rides then maybe snag a fast pass to return later in the day. (and I love the little opening show at the train station) This way by noon we can take our time to wander around or even go back for a mid-day swim or rest. But the best made plans don't always work.
DD's didn't arrive till past 1AM.. poor kids... and by the time we went to bed it was 2;30am Tue night. Next day we arrived at MK at Noon had lunch reservations at the Plaza 
then headed over to Thunder Mountian the girls got in line (no fast passes left) and we headed off and said call us when you get off the ride. While the girls waited in line we saw the Coutry Bears.... shopped.... and watched the 3 o'clock Parade.   

Give me back May,Sept, and Early Dec.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry it has taken so long.  Hope yall enjoy!





Tree in the villas lobby





Tree in the main lobby(this ones fresh, taken about 1 hr ago)





Our tree in room





Holiday Wishes(viewed from bus area at the Lodge)


----------



## blossomz

Thank you!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Jimmy, Tammy and Casey





Kristian, Tammy and Casey(if you see us, stop and say hello, please!!)





The new sofa.  Kristian gave it two big thumbs up.  After much experience, she should know  She said it is much more comfortable than the old ones.  It is cool the way it pulls out, and actually allows for a bit more room, only because it goes back closer to the wall.





Our view


----------



## Granny

JT...thanks for the pictures.  Makes me ultra-homesick but in a good way!  

Is the tree in your room one you brought with you?  Or part of the DIS DVC tree-sharing program that starbox organizes.  It looks a lot like the tree we inherited through that program a couple of years ago.  Awesome!


----------



## loribell

Ahh, heaven on earth! Thanks Jimmy & Tammy!


----------



## Laxmom

OOOOoooooo!!! AAAAhhhhhhh!!!  Those pictures are awesome!  Man I love that place!  Thanx for the Lodge fix!!


----------



## mickeymorse

A Very Happy belated Thanksgiving to all my groupie friends. Giggely Berry Cheeks here. Thanks Eliza

I've been busy with work and haven't been able to Dis much. Wow have I missed a lot.

Welcome to Dory and QJ411. Sounds like you both are indeed groupie material. But I noticed that Muushka aka Fuzzy our unofficial den mother forgot to tell you about the groupie test that new members must write. Don't worry though, we do grade on a curve. That's how I passed anyway  

Thanks for the great pics JT. Wish I was there, I would definitely stop by and say howdy.

Teapot, enjoy the rest of your trip. Can't wait to hear more.

Laxmom, I'm so jealous since I still have 49 days 7 hrs and 59 minutes to go. 

Great to hear from everyone else too!!!


----------



## Muushka

JT, great pictures!  Thanks, I needed that.  If I ever see you in NC or FL, I'll be sure to say hi .

Giggely Berry Cheeks, you passed with flying colors! 
I love that name!  Add it to your sig!  It'll be our Groupy secret! 

And Giggely Berry Cheeks, your countdown reminded me of ours!  
  We check into BCV in 31 days!  And VWL in 33 days!!! 

I know, Christmas will be over.  But you have to understand that Christmas is WDW/VWL for us.  This going in Jan is a strange thing for us to do.  Of course while we are there, we will book for next Dec 2009!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DizzyDi - Thanks for the nice welcome and I bet your house looks and smells wonderful!  

Muushka - I love the dancing moose.  I'm not in competition--remember I read all 203 pages and I've seen the awesome art Maria posts.  

tea pot - It's great that your family can be there together.   It gets so hard when they leave home doesn't it?  I just thought scheduling family events was difficult when they were in high school.  I have 2 off at different colleges and twins in 8th grade, so we have a hard time going to WDW as a family now.  We are staying home for Christmas to enjoy having everyone here.  I don't envy the heavy crowds that your DDs had to wait in line with.  We usually try your plan you described about rope drop (although we are usually a little late) and head back for rest after lunch.  After that experience you are reminded why you do that I'm sure--and also why you travel at off times when you can!

jimmytammy - ahhhhh the pictures are absolutely beautiful.  I love the perspective from above of the tree in the villas lobby.  I've never been in there at Christmas.  Thanks for sharing.

mickeymorse - umm if there is a test I may lose my new groupie status.  Don't know how I made it through college with my memory. Maybe I had one back then!  If there is a curve maybe I'll survive. I better go now and start studying.    And with the way time flies during the holidays those 49 days are going to be here before you know it. At least I hope it hurries up for your sake.  


Dory


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics JT!

Since we're talking countdowns I'll be there in 43 days & 16 hrs.!  Still nothing on my w/l.     Starting to think it's not going to come through.  I really don't want to have to pay for that extra night, but I have a feeling that's what I'm going to do.  Oh well at least I'll be at our Lodge!   

This may be my last post for a little bit.   Surgery tomorrow.       The nurse that did my pre-op call scared me a little.   She was talking all about how they'll discuss a pain block directly into my shoulder for pain management & make sure you stay ahead of the pain!  She must have said pain about 20 times.  Based on what she said & what others have told me about this type of surgery I'm preparing myself for the worst, but hoping for the best.  I don't have a torn tendon so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.  

Don't say anything good while I'm gone!   

Cutie Dancing-Fairy out for now!


----------



## Granny

horselover...very best wishes for a successful surgery and as quick and painless as possible recovery.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Thanks for the pics JT!
> 
> This may be my last post for a little bit.   Surgery tomorrow.       The nurse that did my pre-op call scared me a little.   *She was talking all about how they'll discuss a pain block directly into my shoulder for pain management & make sure you stay ahead of the pain!  She must have said pain about 20 times.*  Based on what she said & what others have told me about this type of surgery I'm preparing myself for the worst, but hoping for the best.  I don't have a torn tendon so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.
> 
> Don't say anything good while I'm gone!
> 
> Cutie Dancing-Fairy out for now!



Hey, hey, hey.  None of that.  Don't let nurse Ratched scare you.  Pain blocks are a lot scarier sounding then they really are.  I've got all hands on deck with the rosary beads.  You will be fine.
lots of hugs and Pixie dust.

Eliza


----------



## cheer4bison

Sending pixie dust to horselover for successful surgery on your shoulder. 

JimmyTammy...Thanks SO much for the Christmas photos from the lodge.  We will definitely look for you when we arrive on the 10th.  Hopefully the cheer4bison family can meet up with the JT family before any of us has to head back north!!!!  Really looking forward to another groupie meet! 

Any chance you were able to see our friend Ranger Stan or sign up for flag family while you are there?


----------



## Muushka

horselover , I hope for you a successful, PAIN-FREE, surgery.


----------



## ransom

Horselover....I hope your surgery goes well and your recovery is speedly. 

(Your doctor isn't named Goofy, is he?)


----------



## loribell

horselover said:


> This may be my last post for a little bit.   Surgery tomorrow.       The nurse that did my pre-op call scared me a little.   She was talking all about how they'll discuss a pain block directly into my shoulder for pain management & make sure you stay ahead of the pain!  She must have said pain about 20 times.  Based on what she said & what others have told me about this type of surgery I'm preparing myself for the worst, but hoping for the best.  I don't have a torn tendon so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.
> 
> Don't say anything good while I'm gone!
> 
> Cutie Dancing-Fairy out for now!




Hopefully you will read this ahead of time and it will ease your mind a little. My 17 yo son had shoulder surgery in August. We actually even cancelled our summer trip because of it. We were expecting him to be in a sling for 2 weeks, in therapy for months and not to be able to play baseball this year. There ended up being no complete tear. He was in a sling for 2 days, had therapy for 4 weeks, and was completely released at the end of October. The day after the surgery he was in less pain than he had been in for over a year. 

Wishing you lots of luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All

Thanks for the comments on the pics.  Glad to share.

Granny

That tree is one we brought with us.  We are leaving it here for a couple other families to share with.

Cheer4Bison

We saw Ranger Stan yesterday, but didnt get the chance to say hello.  He was talking with another family, so we ducked into the Mercantile.  When we came out, he was on his lunch break.  We are heading over to Epcot in just a little while, so as we head out, we are gonna see him.  I will tell him all his friends here say hello.
We signed up for Flag Family for 12/10.  We were gonna skip it, but since he will be retiring soon, we felt this would be our last chance to spend that time with him.


----------



## Muushka

Hey JT, maybe you could put in a good word for us being the FF when we are there in 32 days!!!!

You know, "Say Ranger Stan, Muushka will be here next month and she REALLY wants to be the Flag Family!!!"


----------



## QJ411

Muushka said:


> Well, QJ411, ya steal it!



Thanks!!! I am part of the 'cool group' now! woo hoo!  

JimmyTammy:: Thanks for the photos, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside seeing those photos, I miss it soooo super duper much.  Can't wait!



mickeymorse said:


> Welcome to Dory and QJ411. Sounds like you both are indeed groupie material. But I noticed that Muushka aka Fuzzy our unofficial den mother forgot to tell you about the groupie test that new members must write. Don't worry though, we do grade on a curve. That's how I passed anyway



Eeek...a test?!   I am no good at tests, I get all nervous and freeze!  So...let's hope its a nice easy one I can pass!  If I fail   I will go kicking and screaming, I don't wanna leave this group!  



horselover said:


> This may be my last post for a little bit.   Surgery tomorrow.       The nurse that did my pre-op call scared me a little.   She was talking all about how they'll discuss a pain block directly into my shoulder for pain management & make sure you stay ahead of the pain!  She must have said pain about 20 times.  Based on what she said & what others have told me about this type of surgery I'm preparing myself for the worst, but hoping for the best.  I don't have a torn tendon so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.


Good luck tomorrow, wishing you a speedy recovery!  Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

HL- Good luck with your surgery. Thoughts of your pending trip should get you through.

JT- GREAT PICS!! We have to get to the lodge in December next year.

Can someone remind me when Ranger Stan is retiring?


----------



## eliza61

Leave tomorrow for our last college road trip (thank the good lord).  Off to Lexington Kentucky for the University of Ketucky.  I have been to more states with this kid in the last 4 months than I have in my entire life.   All this for a kid who when you ask him to go take the dog for a walk, looks at me like I asked him to go climb Mt. Kilmanjaro.  With my luck after all this, he'll end up around the corner at Camden Community College.   

I am sooo going to be a burden to my kids in my old age.  Wish me luck.


----------



## blossomz

horselover said:


> Thanks for the pics JT!
> 
> Since we're talking countdowns I'll be there in 43 days & 16 hrs.!  Still nothing on my w/l.     Starting to think it's not going to come through.  I really don't want to have to pay for that extra night, but I have a feeling that's what I'm going to do.  Oh well at least I'll be at our Lodge!
> 
> This may be my last post for a little bit.   Surgery tomorrow.       The nurse that did my pre-op call scared me a little.   She was talking all about how they'll discuss a pain block directly into my shoulder for pain management & make sure you stay ahead of the pain!  She must have said pain about 20 times.  Based on what she said & what others have told me about this type of surgery I'm preparing myself for the worst, but hoping for the best.  I don't have a torn tendon so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.
> 
> Don't say anything good while I'm gone!
> 
> Cutie Dancing-Fairy out for now!




Horselover...I had shoulder surgery a couple of years ago and it really wasn't that bad.  They told me about the pain block as well, but I never needed it.  They just wanted me to know it was available if I needed it and not to worry about the pain!  Good luck!

As far as countdowns...only 17 more days for us!

Eliza..good luck in Kentucky!  Hey..if he wants to consider York College of PA...you could come visit me!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Leave tomorrow for our last college road trip (thank the good lord).  Off to Lexington Kentucky for the University of Ketucky.  I have been to more states with this kid in the last 4 months than I have in my entire life.   All this for a kid who when you ask him to go take the dog for a walk, looks at me like I asked him to go climb Mt. Kilmanjaro.  With my luck after all this, he'll end up around the corner at Camden Community College.
> 
> I am sooo going to be a burden to my kids in my old age.  Wish me luck.



  and good luck!

Hey, I have a friend in Camden (other than you, of course).
Next time I look her up, I'm gonna PM you!


----------



## loribell

Good luck Eliza. I don't remember you visiting Oklahoma though. Aren't you coming here?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Eliza - You just need to do a 50 state tour.  Hope you make the best of the college visits and make some good memories with your son.  Maybe it will result in entertaining stories for those of us going nowhere. Safe travels.

blossomz - 18 days!   So happy for you!

DisneyNutzy - Seeing those pictures of the lodge at Christmas makes me want to book for Dec. 09 too.  I saw one post where a DIS member spoke to Ranger Stan and was told he was retiring in the spring of 09, but earlier it had been reported June 09.  I'm hoping he will still be there in March when we are at VWL.

QJ411 - So can we call you Queenie?  It is much easier to say and type. 
I'm hoping they make the test super easy for us.  I'm like you--would hate to have to leave this group now.  

Muuska aka Fuzzy - 32 days!  

Jimmytammy- Glad you get to do the flag family. Is it your first time? Take pictures!

loribell - your success story must be an encouragement to horselover.  Glad your son had such a speedy recovery.

horselover - pixie dust, moose dust, prayers and lots of wishes for a pain-free surgery and hope you get lots of good care.


----------



## Laxmom

Goodmorning Groupies!!  We are off to "the World" today!  Won't check in to the Lodge until Sunday morning but hey,........ I'll take it!  I'll give a report when I get back!  We have never been this time of year.  I may not know how to act without sweat!!!   Have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## blossomz

Have a fun time!  We'll be waiting to hear all about it!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Laxmom said:


> Goodmorning Groupies!!  We are off to "the World" today!  Won't check in to the Lodge until Sunday morning but hey,........ I'll take it!  I'll give a report when I get back!  We have never been this time of year.  I may not know how to act without sweat!!!   Have a fantastic weekend!



Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Laxmom, 
Can't wait to hear about it.  Post when you can and hope this is your best trip ever!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Laxmom said:


> Goodmorning Groupies!!  We are off to "the World" today!  Won't check in to the Lodge until Sunday morning but hey,........ I'll take it!  I'll give a report when I get back!  We have never been this time of year.  I may not know how to act without sweat!!!   Have a fantastic weekend!



Have a wonderful time!  Do you fly out of Cincinnati? I'm leaving from Dayton on Sunday.

Bobbi


----------



## DVC Mike

We're looking forward to a relaxing 12 nights at Walt Disney World -- *10 nights at our beloved Villas at the Wilderness Lodge* (1-BR), followed by 2 nights at the Polynesian (MK View room).

We're doing MVMCP as well as La Nouba, and we're dining at Victoria & Alberts, so it should be a special trip. We'll also be dining at The Wave, Citricos, Artist Point, Liberty Tree Tavern, Whispering Canyon Cafe, California Grill, Kona Cafe, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Narcoossees, Ohana, and doing the Spirit of Aloha Luau.

And we'll be hitting the DVC Annual Meeting as well as the Member Merry Mixer, so _maybe we'll see some of you there_!

It's been very busy at work, so I'm really looking forward to this trip. Of course, I really look forward to all our trips!


----------



## Muushka

Sounds like a great agenda, Mike  

Dory, I hope Ranger Stan is there for you in March. 



Laxmom said:


> Goodmorning Groupies!!  We are off to "the World" today!  Won't check in to the Lodge until Sunday morning but hey,........ I'll take it!  I'll give a report when I get back!  *We have never been this time of year.  I may not know how to act without sweat!!! *  Have a fantastic weekend!



Tag Fairy, where are you????? 

I hope everyone headed there has a great time!!


----------



## loribell

Laxmom & DVCMike I hope you both have fabulous trips. I would love to see some pics of the castle all lit up at night. Pretty please.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> DisneyNutzy - Seeing those pictures of the lodge at Christmas makes me want to book for Dec. 09 too.  I saw one post where a DIS member spoke to Ranger Stan and was told he was retiring in the spring of 09, but earlier it had been reported June 09.  I'm hoping he will still be there in March when we are at VWL.


Thanks Dory. I hope we can catch Ranger Stan on our trip in February.

Great trip wishes for Laxmom & DVCMike.

Have a great weekend groupies!


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Jimmytammy- Glad you get to do the flag family. Is it your first time? Take pictures!



First time?   

Don't worry, I'm laughing at the notion, not your comment.  Jimmy is one of the original Groupies before such a group existed, and has probably been on top of WL more than most.  We ask every trip and have never been able to get the honor.  I'm going to keep trying though! 




Eliza...I am so sympathetic to the road trip thing.  Two years ago my older daughter and I jumped in the car (from home in St. Louis) and set out on a college tour that included Virginia and North Carolina schools.  A whole week to visit 5 colleges.   She ended up going to a school here in Missouri 200 miles from home.  

I think I ended up enjoying those college visits more than she did.  There are some beautiful campi in that part of the world!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Granny said:


> First time?
> 
> Don't worry, I'm laughing at the notion, not your comment.  Jimmy is one of the original Groupies before such a group existed, and has probably been on top of WL more than most.  We ask every trip and have never been able to get the honor.  I'm going to keep trying though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliza...I am so sympathetic to the road trip thing.  Two years ago my older daughter and I jumped in the car (from home in St. Louis) and set out on a college tour that included Virginia and North Carolina schools.  A whole week to visit 5 colleges.   She ended up going to a school here in Missouri 200 miles from home.
> 
> I think I ended up enjoying those college visits more than she did.  There are some beautiful campi in that part of the world!



My story is similar to Grannys.
We flew to the East Coast, Midwest twice to visit schools where she was accepted.
It was in April.  Two weeks before the May 1 acceptance deadline.
She chickened out and ended up staying in Oregon, going to a school an hour south of home.
I was able to visit Boston and the Chicago area, so it wasn't all a waste.
Five years later she is living in Japan!
Whatever he decides, Eliza, you'll be happy he's close-- or you'll enjoy having an excuse to travel to visit.
Good luck with those dreaded Christmas week application deadlines!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

OK. my fellow groupies... I don't know what possessed me...but I kept looking at that little mailing about HURRY! DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!!  so...I called my guide...I have no backbone!!!  I submitted and now own 25 add on points at BLT!  I must be crazy!!!  I don't think there is much hope for me!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> OK. my fellow groupies... I don't know what possessed me...but I kept looking at that little mailing about HURRY! DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!! so...I called my guide...I have no backbone!!! I submitted and now own 25 add on points at BLT! I must be crazy!!! I don't think there is much hope for me!


Well, I am seriously considering between 30 and 35 pts. What was your rational for 25? Are you planning on banking/borrowing 3 yrs. worth? I am also wondering if there will be any future issue with resale of a small contract? Funny you did this....I am crazy too!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

bobbiwoz - Have a great flight on Sunday and a wonderful trip.  

DVC Mike  Sounds like an amazing trip!  Have a safe trip.  Will sit home and hope for some pictures.  

Muushka - Thank you--me too. We have never tried to be flag family so I won't get my hopes up if many of you have tried repeatedly. I would love to even go on his tour.

DisneyNutzy - Maybe someone there now can report a more accurate date if they get to talk to Ranger Stan.  I hope he is there for you in Feb.

Granny - I don't know how I do it, but unintentionally saying stupid things comes so easy to me.   Guess it happens when I say too much when I should just keep my mouth shut.   I hope you get to be flag family some day. ixiedust: It does explain why they know Ranger Stan so well. 

50 Years Too - so glad we're not making college decisions this year.  We had college visits and applications the past 2 years in a row.  Glad to have a break before the twins are seniors.  And they will go opposite directions so that will be interesting. Does your daughter like Japan?

blossomz -  yay for more points!  I am hinting at my house, but it isn't working.  Maybe I just need to pick up the phone.


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, I am seriously considering between 30 and 35 pts. What was your rational for 25? Are you planning on banking/borrowing 3 yrs. worth? I am also wondering if there will be any future issue with resale of a small contract? Funny you did this....I am crazy too!!



Well...I kind of think I may be willing to sell my BCV points down the road and purchase BLT resale!  Plus..an extra 25 points can never hurt!  And yes...I could bank and borrow for a 75 point stay!  I always wanted to own a Contemporary because of location, location, location! And it was the very first place I stayed back in 1971 with my parents!  Also...soon you won't be able to purchase such a small amount!!

Anyway...I've been walking on air the rest of today!  Merry Christmas and Happy Channukah to me!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

He is doing well.  We had 2 conversations with him so far.  He is still hoping for early June retirement, but 401K may prohibit that.  He is in a wait and see pattern.

Reason for being MIA so long...he and DW were on vac. in Ind. for a week, when they got back to FL., they had to turn around and head to NJ.  His BIL had emerg. gall bladder surgery, and unexpectedly passed away during.

Stan and DW had MIL that BIL stayed with to tend too.  She has Alzheimers, so they had to get her and BIL affairs in order, move her to FL, sell the house and car in NJ, etc.

So it took him from work for a good month.

He said tell everybody hello, and be sure to not hesitate to say hey when they see him.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for checking on our Stanley.  That is a lot to go through, poor family.
As much as I love him being our King Groupie, I hope he gets to retire when he wants to.

To those of you adding on at BLT, remember your poor Groupies across the pond and have'm over!


----------



## mickeymorse

JT. Thanks for the update on Stan. Hoping to get to meet him next month. Hope his retirement plans work out. He certainly deserves it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Biergarten...it was really good.  We have found all of our meals to be really tasty so far.





The tree at Epcot(sorry it is so blurry)





Illuminations





HSM 3 at MGM





Osborne Lights


----------



## jimmytammy

Osborne Lights





Tammy and the kids at OL





This armadillo crossed our path last night near the Villas





Ranger Stan and us(taken yesterday)


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Thank you for checking on our Stanley.  That is a lot to go through, poor family.
> As much as I love him being our King Groupie, I hope he gets to retire when he wants to.
> 
> To those of you adding on at BLT, remember your poor Groupies across the pond and have'm over!




You're always welcomed in my little piece of BLT!!!   I think it will probably get us into the lobby!


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...thanks for the pictures.  They are great!  Love the one with your family and Ranger Stan.  "King Groupie"....love that name, Muush! 

I tried and tried to get good pictures of Osborne Lights and other night time photos on my camera and have never been able to really make it work.  Some day I hope to have the talent (or camera) that will make that possible!


----------



## Muushka

Granny, does your camera have manual settings?


----------



## Granny

Yes, it does.  I've figured some of it out but when I take pictures at night they are always very blurry.  I think the night setting keeps the aperture open a longer time and my hands aren't all that steady.


----------



## blossomz

JT..I am sooo ready to go down for a visit!  Thanks for sharing!

I too suffer from shaky hands and I am not the best photographer!  I pretty much point and shoot!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> JT..I am sooo ready to go down for a visit! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I too suffer from shaky hands and I am not the best photographer! I pretty much point and shoot!


Getting our first snow in Maryland!!! I was just taking a pic of our Disney Christmas garden train, and here come's the snow!! You getting snow Bossomz?


----------



## blossomz

Yes!!  Just looked out and saw it!!  Does it remind you of Main Street in the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Snow, VWL Groupies, Jan. purchase of BLT!! Doesn't getting any better!!!! Tis the holiday season.....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

To all the VWL Groupies......here's a video of our Disney Christmas Train Garden. It just snowed when I filmed it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y


----------



## blossomz

For some reason...the link doesn't take me to your video...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> For some reason...the link doesn't take me to your video...


Try now...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y


----------



## blossomz

BWV  D-Still no....what is it called..I can search for it..


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Trying to share my Disney Train Garden video. Seems when I am not logged in, the link doesn't work. Anyone know how to post the video so all can see even if I am not logged in?
Think I got it....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> BWV D-Still no....what is it called..I can search for it..


 DSCN0652.MOV 

This is the first time I posted on YouTube. So its probably a setting or something. Hope you can see it, I'll keep working on it. Its really cool!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y

Ok, I think this link will do it.


----------



## blossomz

Hooray!  That works!!  I love it!  the castle is great!!  Wow!  Didn't see the double track till now!  That's impressive!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Leave tomorrow for our last college road trip (thank the good lord).  Off to Lexington Kentucky for the University of Ketucky.  I have been to more states with this kid in the last 4 months than I have in my entire life.   All this for a kid who when you ask him to go take the dog for a walk, looks at me like I asked him to go climb Mt. Kilmanjaro.  With my luck after all this, he'll end up around the corner at Camden Community College.
> 
> I am sooo going to be a burden to my kids in my old age.  Wish me luck.



As a horselover I love Lexington!! I have never been in the city itself but the outlying area is beautiful.  Let me know how you liked it.



blossomz said:


> OK. my fellow groupies... I don't know what possessed me...but I kept looking at that little mailing about HURRY! DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!!  so...I called my guide...I have no backbone!!!  I submitted and now own 25 add on points at BLT!  I must be crazy!!!  I don't think there is much hope for me!



Congratulations!  Hey Blossomz 2 more weeks and we will be in your neck of the woods!  We will be in the Reading area.  

Can't believe all that has happened since I was on here last!!!  My DD has had a huge school project to do and has been hogging the computer.  Hope our groupies who are "home" now are having a great time.  Thanks for the pictures JT!  They are great.  Great to hear so much from all the new groupies!  You are a great addition.  
Horselover I hope everything has gone well for you!  
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> DSCN0652.MOV
> 
> This is the first time I posted on YouTube. So its probably a setting or something. Hope you can see it, I'll keep working on it. Its really cool!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y
> 
> Ok, I think this link will do it.



Love it!!


----------



## blossomz

Hey DLI...stop by for a visit!   Unless it's the week of Dec 22!  I'm off to the world!!  (no snow!!!!!)


----------



## 50 years Too!

*BWV Dreamin*, Oh my goodness!  Your train is wonderful.  I remember as  little girl going to places like Alpenrose Dairy that had miniatures set up for Christmas and feeling like I was in wonderland, kind of like how Disney makes me feel even as an adult.
You must be the most favorite house in the neighborhood for all the kids.
And what a lot of work.  How long did it take to create?
Can I come live at your house?  Thanks so much for sharing.


*Deb*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

50 years Too! said:


> *BWV Dreamin*, Oh my goodness! Your train is wonderful. I remember as little girl going to places like Alpenrose Dairy that had miniatures set up for Christmas and feeling like I was in wonderland, kind of like how Disney makes me feel even as an adult.
> You must be the most favorite house in the neighborhood for all the kids.
> And what a lot of work. How long did it take to create?
> Can I come live at your house? Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> 
> *Deb*


Thanks for the compliment! This train garden transforms in the spring with flowers and plantings. We're looking for an Epcot Ball similar to the caslte to put out in the spring....make it look like the Flower and Garden Festival! So glad you enjoyed it....my husband puts many hours into it. All of the stone work is from the ground. Our property sits on land that dates back to 1847-pre civil war. (My house in new though!) Once we get all the flowers and plants going in the spring, I'll post another video. Merry Christmas!


----------



## DVC Mike

We checked in yesterday at VWL. We got a 1-BR on the 5th floor, lake side. It has a particularly nice view.

We ate dinner at The Wave last night and enjoyed it (I had the Flank Steak).

After dinner, took the boat to the MK and enjoyed watching Wishes and rode my DW's favorite ride (Splash Mountain) a half-dozen times. During the boat ride we got another view of BLT. Even though we bought BLT points for the MK view rooms, those lake views are going to be fantastic!

Slept in and then ate breakfast at the Grand Floridian Cafe.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

Brrrr!  It's cold in New Jersey today. My parents just checked in moments ago at the Grand Floridian and they say it is pretty brisk down there today too, but it is as beautiful as ever.  My sister and her crew are checking in at the Wilderness Lodge as we speak.  Can't wait to join them later this week.

I've got a question for any groupies who have decorated their balconies in years past with Christmas lights.  How do you plug them in?  I'm assuming there are no outlets out on the balcony.  Do you bring extension cords with you?  Do you have to leave the door to the balcony open for the cord to run through?  There's probably an easy answer to this, but it just isn't occurring to me.  Any suggestions?  Can't wait to deck the halls at our "home" down south.  

Jill

PS.  Thanks, DVC Mike, for sharing your early trip report.  Sounds like a fabulous way to start a vacation!


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> DSCN0652.MOV
> 
> This is the first time I posted on YouTube. So its probably a setting or something. Hope you can see it, I'll keep working on it. Its really cool!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y
> 
> Ok, I think this link will do it.



That's very cool...so do you leave it out all year long but just with diff. themes?  Looks like a lot of work...tell DH good job!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Yes, it does.  I've figured some of it out but when I take pictures at night they are always very blurry.  I think the night setting keeps the aperture open a longer time and my hands aren't all that steady.



Yup, probably those old shaky hands!  If we are without our tripod we find a fence or something stable to set it on.  I don't know if you have control over your ISO setting, but if you bump it up a bit (1600 would do it!) that helps.  It just makes the pictures a little grainy.  You can also try using aperture priority at the lowest f stop.  Good luck!



BWV Dreamin said:


> To all the VWL Groupies......here's a video of our Disney Christmas Train Garden. It just snowed when I filmed it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y



Love, love, love it!!   Good job!  Of course, I wanted more footage of the huge mountain lion cat! 

Well Groupies, today was the 5 mile walk for the Victory Junction Gang Camp.  Big turnout, lots of $$ for the cause!  We were unable to do the walk because Mr. Muush's hip was bothering him and it was FREEZING!  So we made a nice contribution and took the bus to the camp and checked it out.  Great place.  

I think Paul Newman is/was my all time favorite actor.  I am so sad that he is no longer with us.  But his legacy lives on at the Hole in the Wall Gang Camps (like this one) so I find it a little easier to deal with his loss. 

Oh, we had to walk 2 miles to and from the parking lot. Does that count????


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> That's very cool...so do you leave it out all year long but just with diff. themes? Looks like a lot of work...tell DH good job!


The DH brings in the trains and the Castle at night. Everything else stays out, and is lit at night. We're looking for an Epcot Ball replica to put in place of the castle during the spring. We plant real plants and flowers, want to do a Flower and Train Garden Festival!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  

5 Days 23 hours and 54 minutes until we step off the plane in Orlando for our first stay as DVC members!  Yay!!!  Not the lodge, but we'll visit.      I'm going to be making our ressie for Nov next week and that will definitely be the lodge - I'm hoping to stretch it out long enough to catch the decorations going up.

It's been a crazy couple of months.....2 knee operations for DH moped: he now gets a ECV at WDW since he didn't take care of himself after the 1st operation - against his DW's admonishments!), and caring for my 80 yo mother who broker her upper arm on Halloween.  I've been surrounded by invalids and boy do I need a vacation!

With everything coming up it often seemed that we'd have to cancel, but my niece is going to come and do some bonding with her grandma, DH finally agreed to the ECV (I'm scared for all the other guests at the park though!) and my pet sitter got an opening to care for all the horsey members of the family while my mom and niece decided they'd rather stay at our house than hers so the dogs will have lots of company!  

Now - all I have to do is get tons of work done, clean the house, stock up on hay for the horses,  shop for everyone else and pack.    I may sleep for the first couple of days at OKW!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizneynutz has posted some great villas pics over on the WL photo thread..... 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=64


----------



## horselover

pardon me if i don't use correct punctuation. i'm the one handed typist at the moment. made it through the surgery. damage was a little more extensive than dr. thought. 1st couple of days have been very painful. feeling a little better today. as long as i don't move my shoulder i'm ok. i've been sleeping in a recliner in our basement family room. ds#2 has been sleeping down there with me in case i need anything. very sweet. i'm all by myself today since the boys are at school and dh went to work. should be an adventure. thanks for all the good thoughts. 

disneynutz - love your pics from the other thread!


----------



## ransom

Horselover...no punctuation is fine.  It's just good to hear from you!  I'm glad your pain is lessening.  Don't be shy about taking those pain killers!  What's the expected recovery period?


----------



## Granny

horselover...best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover, get well soon!


----------



## Muushka

Poor horselover.   Will your recovery be even longer considering what they found?  
Your son sounds so sweet.  He will make someone a great husband!

I made something for you to use:

,,,,,,, ....... """"""" !!!!!!! ((((((( ))))))) ???????

And the smileys:

            

And from all of us: 

Get well soon


----------



## 50 years Too!

Glad you are on the mend *Horselover*!  Don't try to overdo it.
*
Muushka*, a two mile walk back and forth to the parking lot certainly does count, what a great way to spend your Sunday.

*Kat*, glad you are able to make a trip.  Sounds like you and yours have had quite a time.  Wonderful how everything pulled together to make your trip possible.

One more week and we're at the villas!  I'm so excited to see all the holiday decorations.

*Deb*


----------



## loribell

horselover my best wishes for a speedy recovery. My boys had to sleep in the recliners too. I know that is not real comfortable.


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Brrrr!  It's cold in New Jersey today. My parents just checked in moments ago at the Grand Floridian and they say it is pretty brisk down there today too, but it is as beautiful as ever.  My sister and her crew are checking in at the Wilderness Lodge as we speak.  Can't wait to join them later this week.
> 
> I've got a question for any groupies who have decorated their balconies in years past with Christmas lights.  How do you plug them in?  I'm assuming there are no outlets out on the balcony.  Do you bring extension cords with you?  Do you have to leave the door to the balcony open for the cord to run through?  There's probably an easy answer to this, but it just isn't occurring to me.  Any suggestions?  Can't wait to deck the halls at our "home" down south.
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS.  Thanks, DVC Mike, for sharing your early trip report.  Sounds like a fabulous way to start a vacation!



Hey Jill

We run a outside ext. cord to the lights through the sliding door.  You need a cord around 15' in length to get to/through the door.  Then at least 100 lights to wrap around rails.  150 works really well.


See ya soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hey DLI...stop by for a visit!   Unless it's the week of Dec 22!  I'm off to the world!!  (no snow!!!!!)


  Oh that's right!  Lucky you!  We get into Pa. on the 20th and will leave the 3rd.



horselover said:


> pardon me if i don't use correct punctuation. i'm the one handed typist at the moment. made it through the surgery. damage was a little more extensive than dr. thought. 1st couple of days have been very painful. feeling a little better today. as long as i don't move my shoulder i'm ok. i've been sleeping in a recliner in our basement family room. ds#2 has been sleeping down there with me in case i need anything. very sweet. i'm all by myself today since the boys are at school and dh went to work. should be an adventure. thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> disneynutz - love your pics from the other thread!


Horselover thanks for the update.  Hope you have a speedy recovery!

I am so jealous of all our groupies who are leaving soon!  Hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Jimmytammy - thanks for the pictures

BWV Dreamin - LOVE the train!

Kat4Disney - Good luck getting it all done & hope you have a great trip!

horselover - Get well soon! Glad you have the surgery behind you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Speedy recovery horselover!


----------



## wildernessDad

Less than 3 days now until I step into our beloved lodge if all goes well!  Final preps underway.

I am ready to vacate the cold northeast for the warm southeast!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

BWV - Great Train set-up 

HL - Hope you heal up quickly!

To all the Groupies currently at the lodge and those of you headed there soon- Have a great time and remember some pictures for the rest of us.


----------



## blossomz

Horselover!  So glad you are back up and around!

Wilderness Dad..wishing you a great time!  Can't wait to get away from the frigid temperatures we have today!  (although they say it is to warm up!).

Anyway...


----------



## mickeymorse

HL. Wishing you a very speedy recovery

BWV. Love the train set up. A friend of mine has a whole back yard devoted to his set. Pulls right into a shed to get out of the elements.

WD. Have a great time and I will try to keep a countdown going for all the groupies to enjoy.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 
Just catching up.....   I'm back in Boston.... Great NYC trip. 



eliza61 said:


> Leave tomorrow for our last college road trip (thank the good lord).  Off to Lexington Kentucky for the University of Ketucky.  I have been to more states with this kid in the last 4 months than I have in my entire life.   All this for a kid who when you ask him to go take the dog for a walk, looks at me like I asked him to go climb Mt. Kilmanjaro.  With my luck after all this, he'll end up around the corner at Camden Community College.
> 
> I am sooo going to be a burden to my kids in my old age.  Wish me luck.




I can relate With 3 DD's we visited just about every college in the northeast.
the oldest ended up in DC the 2nd in Florida ( still lives there ) and the baby
stayed just a few miles outside of Boston.
I too plan to give them a hard time in  Happy Way.





blossomz said:


> OK. my fellow groupies... I don't know what possessed me...but I kept looking at that little mailing about HURRY! DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!!  so...I called my guide...I have no backbone!!!  I submitted and now own 25 add on points at BLT!  I must be crazy!!!  I don't think there is much hope for me!



Congrates and Welcome Home.... Enjoy your Points    





This armadillo crossed our path last night near the Villas

JimmyTammy
WOW great Pics   ARMADILLO!!!! I think DH would of had a Stroke if we can across this guy???


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Jimmy...thanks for the pictures.  They are great!  Love the one with your family and Ranger Stan.  "King Groupie"....love that name, Muush!
> 
> I tried and tried to get good pictures of Osborne Lights and other night time photos on my camera and have never been able to really make it work.  Some day I hope to have the talent (or camera) that will make that possible!



I had the same problem then My DD sugessted to turn OFF the FLASH and it worked the pictures were great... give it a try.  



BWV Dreamin said:


> To all the VWL Groupies......here's a video of our Disney Christmas Train Garden. It just snowed when I filmed it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0XTZrK0l1Y



Love It..... You can see the time and love it took.... great job  



horselover said:


> pardon me if i don't use correct punctuation. i'm the one handed typist at the moment. made it through the surgery. damage was a little more extensive than dr. thought. 1st couple of days have been very painful. feeling a little better today. as long as i don't move my shoulder i'm ok. i've been sleeping in a recliner in our basement family room. ds#2 has been sleeping down there with me in case i need anything. very sweet. i'm all by myself today since the boys are at school and dh went to work. should be an adventure. thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> OH poor kid....  take the Pain Meds.   Are you going to have Physical Therapy??   Pixie Dust and Prayers for a speedy recovery
> 
> To all the groupies going to or in the world now, Have a Wonderful Magical  Time


----------



## QJ411

*JimmyTammy::* An Armadillo?! How neat to see one by the VWL!



cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Brrrr!  It's cold in New Jersey today.
> Jill



I hear ya, Jill - it is FREEZING here (we're in central NJ as well); I'm wishing to be in VWL sooner than later.  I need some FL sun.



horselover said:


> pardon me if i don't use correct punctuation. i'm the one handed typist at the moment. made it through the surgery. damage was a little more extensive than dr. thought. 1st couple of days have been very painful. feeling a little better today. as long as i don't move my shoulder i'm ok. i've been sleeping in a recliner in our basement family room. ds#2 has been sleeping down there with me in case i need anything. very sweet. i'm all by myself today since the boys are at school and dh went to work. should be an adventure. thanks for all the good thoughts.
> 
> disneynutz - love your pics from the other thread!



Welcome back, wishing you a speedy recovery!  What a sweet DS you have there! 



tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> Just catching up.....   I'm back in Boston.... Great NYC trip.



Bummer we missed each other!  We were in the city yesterday and it was FREEZING!!!  Did you get to check out Mary Poppins, Little Mermaid or Lion King?



Hope everyone has a great evening...I'm off to bed.


----------



## tea pot

QJ411
Sorry we missed you but not sorry we missed the cold. 
We ended up getting tickets to Phantom.. Wow what a show.
Friday morning we did some serious damage at Century 21 love that store!! 
then took the 4 pm train back to Boston.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thought I'd share.....Went driving around a couple of nights ago in MN and found the first two decorations that made me think of the lodge.  The third one I just thought was cute!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Horselover : Get better very soon !  No worries about the punctuation !  

Blossomz : Congrats on the BLT !  We've got our eye on some points there too !

eliza : Hang in there with the road trips !  We just did this over the summer but you've driven to way more places than we ever did.  Don't they all start to look alike after awhile ?  Keep on truckin' !

Laxmom and DVC MIke : Have a wonderful time at VWL !   Maybe you two will bump into eachother during your stay ?  And Mike...I think I could be very happy with the Lake view villas at BLT : )


cheer4bison :  Hope your family is enjoy the GF (must be pretty in Dec).  But brisk ?    My dd who is a freshman at FL Tech in Melbourne said a similar thing the other day.    She comes home for Winter break on Friday. I told her she ain't see nothin' yet !  We're a "code blue" here in Phlly and burbs.  Our nighttime temps are in the teens with wind chills in the single digits for days now.  I would love to be in brisk sunny Orlando !   

BWV Dreamin : WOW !  The train garden is awesome. Love it !

Kat4Disney :  Have a super first DVC trip !  Looking forward to hearing all about it.  Enjoy your stay at OKW !  Love the pics.  COOL MOOSE figure !

Jimmytammy : Thanks so much on the Ranger Stan update.  So sad about his bil.   The photo of you and your family in front of the WL tree is so awesome.   And thanks for the other photos as well.  It takes skill to get those Osbourne Lights pics and I give u credit.  We were there last Dec and this is the only one out of like a dozen that came out well :*


----------



## Granny

Happy December everyone!!  

I was just looking at the Groupie vacation list and I see that we have an impressive number of Groupies all staying at WL/VWL at this time:

JimmyTammy December 1 - 12 
DVC Mike Dec 6-16 
thumpermom Dec 6 - 12  
LisaS Dec 7-13 
goofysully Dec 7-14 

And coming very soon...

Jill (Cheer4bison) December 10-14 
WildernessDad Dec 11-19 
TarheelTink Dec 12-19 

You guys could pull off a significant Groupies Meet there!!  

And of course there are another 8 Groupies checking in to VWL later on in December.  

It is indeed the "most wonderful time of the year".  Enjoy WL/VWL and WDW in all it's Christmas splendor!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Wilderness Dad - Woohoo! Have a great trip! We will sit by anxiously waiting to hear about it and see pictures.  

tea pot - glad you are home safely and had a good trip.  I bet Phantom was awesome!

KAT4DISNEY - cute decoration pics

Maria - LOVE the light pic.  I didn't get any good ones when we were there last year.  Beautiful one you posted.

Hope all the December trip groupies have a wonderful time!  Really feeling the need to book a Dec. 09 trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> QJ411
> Sorry we missed you but not sorry we missed the cold.
> We ended up getting tickets to Phantom.. Wow what a show.
> Friday morning we did some serious damage at Century 21 love that store!!
> then took the 4 pm train back to Boston.



Saw Phantom when it came to Omaha and loved it!  I never even saw it before.  Can't wait for the Little Mermaid and Mary Poppins to come here.


----------



## Mike©

Live room cam running now http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

Four. More. Days.

Yeah, I know, 47th trip, and every bit as crazy-excited as ever!  DH talks about nothing else.  Woo hoo!  

Nothing like unfettered joy for a little bit


----------



## Muushka

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> Four. More. Days.
> 
> Yeah, I know, 47th trip, and every bit as crazy-excited as ever!  DH talks about nothing else.  Woo hoo!
> 
> Nothing like unfettered joy for a little bit



Kickapoo!  I think I asked you about your screen name a long while ago!

We are just like you, probably the same number of trips, just as excited (both of us), like the first time  .

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## blossomz

There's no place like home...there's no place like home...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Have a wonderful trip and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Granny

Mike©;29101423 said:
			
		

> Live room cam running now http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/



Mike...thanks for the link.  Very nice cams...enjoyed watching a little of Illuminations.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Yeah, I know, 47th trip, and every bit as crazy-excited as ever! DH talks about nothing else. Woo hoo!


*Kickapoo....awesome...gotta love the enthusiasm even after so many trips---that's proof of the magic at work !  I lost count after 30 trips and I think I'm at about 33-34 right now and we still get just as excited.  Have a great time !

Mike...thanks for the web cam links !!!*


----------



## Laxmom

Hi Groupies!!  We're back!  What a wonderful trip!  It was our first MVMCP and our first off season trip!  Our Lodge was beautiful!  We spent a fair amount of time sitting in front of a fireplace somewhere reading and just enjoying being there.  I was homesick to return before I even left!  We tried to figure out a way to be Tom Hanks in "Terminal" and live there undiscovered but just couldn't come up with a good plan.

We visited several resorts to see the Christmas decor but nothing compared to the Lodge.  It was just perfect.  Now to figure out how to get back soon!


----------



## tea pot

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> Four. More. Days.
> 
> Yeah, I know, 47th trip, and every bit as crazy-excited as ever!  DH talks about nothing else.  Woo hoo!
> 
> Nothing like unfettered joy for a little bit



Kickapoo... I don't think of you as crazy I think of you as someone who understands  







[/QUOTE]

LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS
THANKS


----------



## wildernessDad

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> Four. More. Days.
> 
> Yeah, I know, 47th trip, and every bit as crazy-excited as ever!  DH talks about nothing else.  Woo hoo!
> 
> Nothing like unfettered joy for a little bit



Congratulations on your upcoming vacation!  I wouldn't know much about that enthusiasm stuff, though.


----------



## tea pot

Laxmom said:


> Hi Groupies!!  We're back!  What a wonderful trip!  It was our first MVMCP and our first off season trip!  Our Lodge was beautiful!  We spent a fair amount of time sitting in front of a fireplace somewhere reading and just enjoying being there.  I was homesick to return before I even left!  We tried to figure out a way to be Tom Hanks in "Terminal" and live there undiscovered but just couldn't come up with a good plan.
> 
> We visited several resorts to see the Christmas decor but nothing compared to the Lodge.  It was just perfect.  Now to figure out how to get back soon!



WELCOME BACK I know how you feel We just left on Dec. 1st and I'm home sick already. I started planning a return trip for Dec 09 while flying home.

We love just being there too. Our Best Lodge Moment was around Midnight just sitting under the Big Beautiful Tree..... the Lobby was so quiet... It was truly Magical.  

P.S. Love... that "Terminal" Idea I'll be working on it


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming vacation!  I wouldn't know much about that enthusiasm stuff, though.



Yeah, right.  



Laxmom said:


> Hi Groupies!!  We're back!  What a wonderful trip!  It was our first MVMCP and our first off season trip!  Our Lodge was beautiful!  We spent a fair amount of time sitting in front of a fireplace somewhere reading and just enjoying being there.  I was homesick to return before I even left!  We tried to figure out a way to be Tom Hanks in "Terminal" and live there undiscovered but just couldn't come up with a good plan.
> 
> We visited several resorts to see the Christmas decor but nothing compared to the Lodge.  It was just perfect.  Now to figure out how to get back soon!



Welcome back!  You did what we do, sit around the Lodge and enjoy it!  And I agree about the other resorts decorations.  Most are just plain stuffy!  Ours is, well, comfy!


----------



## Laxmom

Oooo!  Comfy!  I like it!  Gotta get back, gotta get back......  

We stayed concierge this time and it was very nice.  It was fun to sit way up on the 7th floor and watch the people down below.  It was quieter up there and the view out the windows over the pool....just wonderful!


----------



## Muushka

I have never stayed concierge at WL.  Must try this one day!


----------



## LisaS

I see that Mike already posted about our VWL cam. Thanks Mike! The image is a bit blurry because the web camera we're using isn't really meant to focus on something over 200 feet away but since we were lucky enough to get a view of the lake, we thought we would share it, blurry or not.  The audio is picking up the villas pool and the boat horns.  Mike's link takes you to a page showing all the web cams that are up right now (tinkerbellcrafter has a great view of DTD from her room at SSR!) but if you want to go straight to the VWL cam, click here. 

The link Mike provided (http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/) is great because the SSR and VWL cams are displayed one above the other so you can watch them both at the same time!


----------



## mickeymorse

LisaS said:


> I see that Mike already posted about our VWL cam. Thanks Mike! The image is a bit blurry because the web camera we're using isn't really meant to focus on something over 200 feet away but since we were lucky enough to get a view of the lake, we thought we would share it, blurry or not.  The audio is picking up the villas pool and the boat horns.  Mike's link takes you to a page showing all the web cams that are up right now (tinkerbellcrafter has a great view of DTD from her room at SSR!) but if you want to go straight to the VWL cam, click here.
> 
> The link Mike provided (http://www.tivogirl.com/dislive/) is great because the SSR and VWL cams are displayed one above the other so you can watch them both at the same time!



Thanks for thinking about us Lisa By the way, I love what you did with your siggie. How did you get them together like that?


----------



## mickeymorse

To everyone on their way down ( you too WD, even though you can't get excited.    ) have a wonderful time.

To all those already there, looking forward to TRs and PICS


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Laxmom said:


> Hi Groupies!!  We're back!  What a wonderful trip!  It was our first MVMCP and our first off season trip!  Our Lodge was beautiful!  We spent a fair amount of time sitting in front of a fireplace somewhere reading and just enjoying being there.  I was homesick to return before I even left!  We tried to figure out a way to be Tom Hanks in "Terminal" and live there undiscovered but just couldn't come up with a good plan.
> 
> We visited several resorts to see the Christmas decor but nothing compared to the Lodge.  It was just perfect.  Now to figure out how to get back soon!




Laxmom glad you had such a good time.  Someday I will get to go home at Christmas!  I would love to see it decorated.

WD hope you have a great trip!  I am excited for you since you aren't!


----------



## LisaS

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for thinking about us Lisa By the way, I love what you did with your siggie. How did you get them together like that?


I'm graphically challenged and don't have much in the way of graphics tools on my PC so I just used the Paint program. I started with the  BWV signature image but cropped the photo portion down to about 1/3 its original size. I then cut and copied similarly sized pieces from the signature images for VWL and AKV and pasted them in. For the text part on the left, again that was from the BWV signature image so I found a similar text font, cleared out some of the original text and inserted the new text that I wanted.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH 

I love the moose with the Christmas tree, beautiful!

Bobbi


----------



## ransom

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH



Congratulations! More time to spend at VWL!  

We hope to join you at 200 in a few years.  (For now, we have enough banked points to make up the difference.)


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH
> 
> I love the moose with the Christmas tree, beautiful!
> 
> Bobbi



What a great hubby!  Good for you!  Have you planned your next trip with all those extra points?

*Deb*


----------



## mickeymorse

LisaS said:


> I'm graphically challenged and don't have much in the way of graphics tools on my PC so I just used the Paint program. I started with the  BWV signature image but cropped the photo portion down to about 1/3 its original size. I then cut and copied similarly sized pieces from the signature images for VWL and AKV and pasted them in. For the text part on the left, again that was from the BWV signature image so I found a similar text font, cleared out some of the original text and inserted the new text that I wanted.



If you are graphically challenged, I hate to think what that says about me. 



bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH
> 
> I love the moose with the Christmas tree, beautiful!
> 
> Bobbi



What a great hubby.   Now if I can get my DW to see this post somehow.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH



Bobbi...what a cool present!  How many other presents do you get that last over 3 decades!!  

More VWL points?   Well, that just makes The Moose real happy!


----------



## eliza61

Glad to be back, just some general ramblings:  

I know as a general rule solicitations are not allowed on the dis but I’m seriously thinking of taking up a collection for a rand McNally map of the U.S. for the old guy & I.  After 4 hours of driving we noticed the scenery was looking eerily familiar, low and behold it seems West Virginia borders the great state of Kentucky.  So instead of visiting U of WV and Marshall then driving back home to NJ only to turn around and drive back to Kentucky 2 weeks later, if we only had a brain we would have combined the two visits.  Now it probably wouldn’t have been too bad had this been the only time we’ve done this but a few of you may remember that we drove to WDW in May only to drive back home (still in NJ) to turn around and drive back down to Louisiana.   Magellan, we are not.

After a variety of open houses, I’ve figured out they are very much like visiting the MK.
*Stage 1-Tommorow land. * You can tell this stage by the goofy smiles on the faces of the parents.  This is our introduction to the college; we’ve seen all the wonderful buildings and met the professors.  We have visions now that our little princes and princes are the next Nobel Prize winning doctors, Rhodes scholars or U.N. ambassador if we can just get them in this school.
*Stage 2- Frontier/Adventure land. * This stage is characterized by 2 scenarios both designed to get said future Rhodes Scholar to show some or any interest at all.  First you have bribing…Look hon,  look at all the pretty buildings you’ll go to class in. Think how many wonderful people you’ll meet here.  Then it’s out right wild wild west….I don’t care what you say,  you are going some where next September and it’s not in front of a video game.

*Stage 3- Fantasy Land.*  This is characterized by a blank, deer caught in a head light stare.  Here is where we find out the final tab and come to the realization that we will officially be working until we are 97 to pay for said Nobel Prize.

Finally Main street USA
If an alien was watching TV news the last couple of months he may come to the conclusion that  Americans didn’t really get along all that well, what with elections, bail outs and economic collapse it would seem that we are a pretty contentious bunch but...
Saturday night I chatted with a women from Lexington who shared my love of wdw (I ditched the men folk)   She said she was thinking about becoming a dvc member and I did my best to give her my honest opinion, the good and maybe not so good.  Before leaving I gave her my business card and email address along with the web address of the dis and told her to feel free to call me if she had any other questions.   today at work I received a Lou Mongello  2009 desk calendar of Disney trivia as a thank you from my new friend….
I'm thinking we get along just fine...

Happy trails to all that are heading to the world soon...


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...you crack me up!  We've miss you and glad you're back!!  I'd love to meet with a bunch of Disney Gals about once a month!

Congratulations and welcome home to bobbiwoz!!

Welcome back to the boards Laxmom!  Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Awesome post eliza !  Love the "stages'  *


----------



## Granny

Great post Eliza! I'll add the *Great Train Ride *to the stage list since it seems like we keep going around in circles with my high school senior daughter these days!  


By the way, Groupies, I just *changed the color* of my vacation in July.  Switched the reservation today at the 7 month mark.  Hard to give up the best bargain of DVC...BWV SV...but we have been away from VWL for far too long (since Dec 2006).

Sorry WD...don't have it down to days and minutes yet.  But I know it's 7 months!!


----------



## Muushka

I'm glad you got your priorities in line, Granny.


----------



## LVSWL

wildernessDad said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming vacation!  I wouldn't know much about that enthusiasm stuff, though.



Oh please!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Flying out tomorrow for WDW! Plans for this trip have really changed along the way: our 3 guests had to cancel so we have a 2 bedroom at VWL with just DH and myself (waitlist didn't come through for a smaller villa)and DH can't make our flight tomorrow but will join me Monday. So, I fly out by myself and take towncar alone. DH flies out from a different airport (so 2 cars renting space at 2 different airports) and takes Magical Express to VWL where I've been sprawling out in the 2 BR all by my lonesome. 

3 days at Disney alone and looking forward to it! It literally is all about me for a few days!


----------



## LisaS

We just took our webcam and laptop to the Villas lobby and then the WL lobby and did a live webcast for the dislive folks on ustream. We recorded it as well so if anyone would like to view it, go here and click on "Archived Videos" and then click on either "VWL Lobby Holiday decorations" or "WL Lobby Holiday decorations". Since we were using a webcam (meant to clip onto a laptop screen, not be used for handheld videos) and we weren't able to get a very strong wireless signal, this is very low quality and a bit jumpy but will give you a bit of a view of the decorations. We even got Ranger Stan on video!

If we get back in time tonight, we'll try a live webcast of the water pageant.


----------



## jimmytammy

These were from yesterday.  It was emotional for all of us as we realized it was probably the last time that this will take place for us with Ranger Stan.  He has become like a grandfather to us(he reminds me a lot of my late grandfather) so though we have been fortunate to have been FF many times, we still will miss that one on one time with him.  There are many more things that draw us to this place, but Stan has been a big part of looking forward to return trips.  So enough of the sentimental stuff.  Hope yall enjoy!





Casey and Stan getting ready to hoist the American Flag.  Stan is very dedicated to making sure this is done in the proper way, and each time we recite the Pledge of Allegiance.





View towards the lake from high above





Stan giving Tammy some sugar.  





View towards the Villas


----------



## jimmytammy

Stan giving Kristian some sugar.  You gotta watch Stan, he's a sly one 





Stan didnt give me any sugar.  I feel a bit slighted!





Stan with my family(up on the roof)

Well its back to reality tommorrow.  It has been nice today.  Its been raining like crazy,  but we are happy.  We have been hanging out here at "home".


----------



## mickeymorse

Thank you Lisa. I enjoyed immensely your video. That is definitely the next best thing to being there. Hope to see the EWP tonight.

JT. Nice pics as the FF. Glad to see you get that one last time with Ranger Stan.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Found this WL/VWL themed holiday flag online if anyone is interested :

http://flagsplus.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/flagsplus.product/inventoryid/5697/index.cfm

Lisa and dh, live stream video from VWL is great.  Thanks for doing this !

JT : love the "flag family" pics.  Stan looks like he's having a blast up there with you guys !*


----------



## blossomz

Tarheel Tink...that sounds almost decadent!!!  

JimmyTammy...that was really wonderful that you got to be flag family with Stan...  Do you know if he will be working the week of Christmas?  I so want to stop by and say hello...


----------



## eliza61

JT, thanks for the awesome pictures.  I've missed stan both times I was at the lodge, so that's my excuse for booking another trip.  Enjoy your vacation.

Lisa,
Great video!  I'm so home sick.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## horselover

Hello groupies!

Notice I'm typing with caps again!  If I bring the lap top really close to me & glue my right arm to my side I can type with 2 hands.    Just got back from the dr.  He said I'm doing really well for 1 wk. post-op.  I've been cleared to start PT next week.  I have to stay in the sling for another 5 wks.    but he said I could drive.  I drove myself today.  It's strange to only drive with one arm.  Putting on the seat belt was an adventure.  I'm off the pain meds, but dr. said be prepared because I may need them again once I start PT.  Why do they always stress how painful things are going to be?      I'm willing to work hard so I'll be good to go for our trip next month.  I have my next follow-up appt. the day before we leave.

Too much to catch up on!

JT - thanks for the beautiful flag family pics.  I hope we get chosen when we're down next month.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ransom

Horselover...I'm glad things are progressing nicely for you!  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LisaS - Thanks for the Video Cam!

jimmytammy - Loved the photos!!  How fun to be the flag family - maybe someday for us.  

horselover - glad you're healing well!  Are you still sleeping in the recliner?  My mother with the broken arm has now been sleeping in one and been in a sling for 6 weeks!  We can completely sympathize!!!!!!

Good news  - in less then 24 hours we're on our way to the World!!!!

Bad news - we're supposed to have winds up to 100 MPH beginning tonight thru tomorrow morning!!!     Wish us luck in not blowing away and being able to take off on time!!!!!  We hate to be late for Mickey.  

More good news - just booked VWL for next Nov - 6 nights at the lodge and hoping to catch the decorations going up! .


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT - Great Pics!

HL- Glad to hear you are feeling better.

Kat- Good luck getting out and off to the World.

Granny - Glad to see you were able to go GREEN

Bobbi - What a great Gift!

Lisa - Thanks for taking the time from your vacation to post the video.


----------



## QJ411

tea pot said:


> QJ411
> Sorry we missed you but not sorry we missed the cold.
> We ended up getting tickets to Phantom.. Wow what a show.
> Friday morning we did some serious damage at Century 21 love that store!!
> then took the 4 pm train back to Boston.



Ooh, I LOVE Century 21!  That place is mega huge.  We loved Phantom too, it makes me cry - after the show, I went and bought the movie version.  Not quite as powerful, but still a beautiful story.  



Granny said:


> Happy December everyone!!
> 
> I was just looking at the Groupie vacation list and I see that we have an impressive number of Groupies all staying at WL/VWL at this time:
> 
> JimmyTammy December 1 - 12
> DVC Mike Dec 6-16
> thumpermom Dec 6 - 12
> LisaS Dec 7-13
> goofysully Dec 7-14
> 
> And coming very soon...
> 
> Jill (Cheer4bison) December 10-14
> WildernessDad Dec 11-19
> TarheelTink Dec 12-19
> 
> You guys could pull off a significant Groupies Meet there!!
> 
> And of course there are another 8 Groupies checking in to VWL later on in December.
> 
> It is indeed the "most wonderful time of the year".  Enjoy WL/VWL and WDW in all it's Christmas splendor!!



Sigh...I SO want to be on that list...I LOVE WDW during Christmas time and I LOVE the jumbo, super warm, amazingly homey decor and tree at WL & VWL...



Laxmom said:


> Hi Groupies!!  We're back!  What a wonderful trip!  It was our first MVMCP and our first off season trip!  Our Lodge was beautiful!  We spent a fair amount of time sitting in front of a fireplace somewhere reading and just enjoying being there.  I was homesick to return before I even left!  We tried to figure out a way to be Tom Hanks in "Terminal" and live there undiscovered but just couldn't come up with a good plan.
> 
> We visited several resorts to see the Christmas decor but nothing compared to the Lodge.  It was just perfect.  Now to figure out how to get back soon!



Welcome back! I love it there during Christmas time, resort hopping is so much fun then, seeing all the different Christmas decor is my absolute favorite.



jimmytammy said:


> These were from yesterday.  It was emotional for all of us as we realized it was probably the last time that this will take place for us with Ranger Stan.  He has become like a grandfather to us(he reminds me a lot of my late grandfather) so though we have been fortunate to have been FF many times, we still will miss that one on one time with him.  There are many more things that draw us to this place, but Stan has been a big part of looking forward to return trips.  So enough of the sentimental stuff.  Hope yall enjoy!



Although we were never the flag family or ever met Ranger Stan - seeing your photos got me choked up.  It's amazing the relationships we can build with the Disney family.  Beautiful family and photos.  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Bad news - we're supposed to have winds up to 100 MPH beginning tonight thru tomorrow morning!!!     Wish us luck in not blowing away and being able to take off on time!!!!!  We hate to be late for Mickey.



Hope you guys will be ok!  Have a great trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH
> 
> I love the moose with the Christmas tree, beautiful!
> 
> Bobbi



Congratulations!  I only have 100 so I'm so jealous!  I am just thankful for what I do have though.  

Eliza you sure are making me look forward to going through the college search!!! 

JT great pictures!  So glad you were able to do that!

Kathy have a great trip!!!!!  I hope it isn't too windy!

So when we go in January my DH booked us a flight out of Kansas City which is a 2 1/2 drive for us because he wanted a direct flight.  We got an e-mail today telling us that they changed our flights and now we would no longer have a direct flight and we would get into Orlando later.  That would mess up our dinner reservations at Teppan Edo and as well as us just having less time there.  Well DH was pretty ticked and called the airline all ready to give them an earful.  They told him because it was a schedule change we could either change our reservations or get our money back.  It turns out that although we won't have a direct flight anymore we will be able to leave from Omaha which is a 20 minute drive and we will get into Orlando 3 hours earlier than we were originally supposed to!    Ahh 3 more hours in paradise.  Also when we leave for home we won't have to leave first thing in the morning like we were supposed to before.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> More good news - just booked VWL for next Nov - 6 nights at the lodge and hoping to catch the decorations going up! .


Give us some dates so we can put you on the list for next year!!


----------



## Muushka

horselover, I'm glad you are on the mend!   

JT, thanks for all the wonderful pictures.  
Ahhhhh, the view from the top of the Lodge.....some day.....maybe January!

DLI, glad you got your travel plans perfect! 

KAT4DISNEY  I hope your high winds are just noisy and not destructive. 

We just put up our Christmas tree.  I cannot believe how fat this Christmas tree is.  Pictures to follow
PS my Christmas tree skirt was so small compared to the base of the tree I didn't even bother to put it under the tree!! You couldn't see it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So when we go in January my DH booked us a flight out of Kansas City which is a 2 1/2 drive for us because he wanted a direct flight.  We got an e-mail today telling us that they changed our flights and now we would no longer have a direct flight and we would get into Orlando later.  That would mess up our dinner reservations at Teppan Edo and as well as us just having less time there.  Well DH was pretty ticked and called the airline all ready to give them an earful.  They told him because it was a schedule change we could either change our reservations or get our money back.  It turns out that although we won't have a direct flight anymore we will be able to leave from Omaha which is a 20 minute drive and we will get into Orlando 3 hours earlier than we were originally supposed to!    Ahh 3 more hours in paradise.  Also when we leave for home we won't have to leave first thing in the morning like we were supposed to before.



I'm glad that's working out better for you!!!



Granny said:


> Give us some dates so we can put you on the list for next year!!



Nov. 12th thru Nov 17th at the lodge!  I have a conference in Orlando before that and before the conference I have 2 nights booked at AKV Nov 6 & 7th.  I'm hoping I'll be able to catch the end of F&W. 


Winds are starting to pick up.  Our plane is still scheduled to arrive tonight (the nice thing about a small airport like Reno is you know if your plane is going to make it!), so now the challenge will be the winds dying down enough for us to take off the morning.


----------



## jimmytammy

Got in at 4am this morning.  Its good to be back home, but as we were leaving the Lodge, it was truly sad.  We talk about it, but it is like leaving home.

We had a chance meeting with cheer4bison yesterday as Casey and I were taking some luggage out.  She and her DH/DS were coming out towards the Mickey topiary as we were rounding the corner.  It was so nice to see her and meet her family.  She said Stan was sick yesterday so we missed seeing him. 
 I felt honored after I woke up this morning and lo and behold, Stan left a message on our machine.  He said he was sorry he missed us, but he got a call that he needed to come back home.  Assuming it may have had to do with his MIL.
I will try to post some more pics soon.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Tarheel Tink said:


> Flying out tomorrow for WDW! Plans for this trip have really changed along the way: our 3 guests had to cancel so we have a 2 bedroom at VWL with just DH and myself (waitlist didn't come through for a smaller villa)and DH can't make our flight tomorrow but will join me Monday. So, I fly out by myself and take towncar alone. DH flies out from a different airport (so 2 cars renting space at 2 different airports) and takes Magical Express to VWL where I've been sprawling out in the 2 BR all by my lonesome.
> 
> 3 days at Disney alone and looking forward to it! It literally is all about me for a few days!



Hey Tarheel, I have a grouchy 19 year old son that I'll pay you to stick in your studio!  We'll be there the evening of the 15th.  If you see a Mom nagging a surly boy, that would be me!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

*JT*--love that you share Stan with us with your wonderful words and pictures.
I feel like I know him because of you.  I so hope we get a chance to meet him next week.

*Lisa S*--thanks for sharing the webcam.  It makes me so excited seeing it "live".

*Kat-*-Hope that wind scoots out soon.  Enjoy your trip.

Hope all the groupies are enjoying preparing for the holidays!

Offtopic--MY *DD* came home from Japan this morning!  I'm on cloud nine!

*Deb*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

50 Years Too - Enjoy your time with your daughter.  My oldest sons are home from college too and I'm so excited to have them here for Christmas.  I can only imagine how awesome it is for you after having her in Japan!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend and good trips for all who are traveling.


----------



## tea pot

bobbiwoz said:


> Just wanted to say that our VWL holdings have been increased by 25 to 200!  A Christmas present to me from DH
> 
> I love the moose with the Christmas tree, beautiful!
> 
> Bobbi



What a Great Santa  Congrats  



Tarheel Tink said:


> Flying out tomorrow for WDW! Plans for this trip have really changed along the way: our 3 guests had to cancel so we have a 2 bedroom at VWL with just DH and myself (waitlist didn't come through for a smaller villa)and DH can't make our flight tomorrow but will join me Monday. So, I fly out by myself and take towncar alone. DH flies out from a different airport (so 2 cars renting space at 2 different airports) and takes Magical Express to VWL where I've been sprawling out in the 2 BR all by my lonesome.
> 
> 3 days at Disney alone and looking forward to it! It literally is all about me for a few days!



I've always wanted to go solo for a few days..... Maybe next spring  



jimmytammy said:


> Stan giving Kristian some sugar.  You gotta watch Stan, he's a sly one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan didnt give me any sugar.  I feel a bit slighted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan with my family(up on the roof)
> 
> Well its back to reality tommorrow.  It has been nice today.  Its been raining like crazy,  but we are happy.  We have been hanging out here at "home".



Thanks somuch for the great Pics. and taking the time to share your trip wtih us  



horselover said:


> Hello groupies!
> 
> Notice I'm typing with caps again!  If I bring the lap top really close to me & glue my right arm to my side I can type with 2 hands.    Just got back from the dr.  He said I'm doing really well for 1 wk. post-op.  I've been cleared to start PT next week.  I have to stay in the sling for another 5 wks.    but he said I could drive.  I drove myself today.  It's strange to only drive with one arm.  Putting on the seat belt was an adventure.  I'm off the pain meds, but dr. said be prepared because I may need them again once I start PT.  Why do they always stress how painful things are going to be?      I'm willing to work hard so I'll be good to go for our trip next month.  I have my next follow-up appt. the day before we leave.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Glad to hear you're on the mend... prayers and pixiedust that you are in top shape for your trip HOME   



LisaS said:


> We just took our webcam and laptop to the Villas lobby and then the WL lobby and did a live webcast for the dislive folks on ustream. We recorded it as well so if anyone would like to view it, go here and click on "Archived Videos" and then click on either "VWL Lobby Holiday decorations" or "WL Lobby Holiday decorations". Since we were using a webcam (meant to clip onto a laptop screen, not be used for handheld videos) and we weren't able to get a very strong wireless signal, this is very low quality and a bit jumpy but will give you a bit of a view of the decorations. We even got Ranger Stan on video!
> 
> If we get back in time tonight, we'll try a live webcast of the water pageant.



Thanks so much It's just like being there!!!!   



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Found this WL/VWL themed holiday flag online if anyone is interested :
> 
> http://flagsplus.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/flagsplus.product/inventoryid/5697/index.cfm
> 
> Lisa and dh, live stream video from VWL is great.  Thanks for doing this !
> 
> JT : love the "flag family" pics.  Stan looks like he's having a blast up there with you guys !*



Maybe Santa needs to do some last minute shopping.  

Merry Christmas Gropies enjoy the Season


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So when we go in January my DH booked us a flight out of Kansas City which is a 2 1/2 drive for us because he wanted a direct flight.  We got an e-mail today telling us that they changed our flights and now we would no longer have a direct flight and we would get into Orlando later.  That would mess up our dinner reservations at Teppan Edo and as well as us just having less time there.  Well DH was pretty ticked and called the airline all ready to give them an earful.  They told him because it was a schedule change we could either change our reservations or get our money back.  It turns out that although we won't have a direct flight anymore we will be able to leave from Omaha which is a 20 minute drive and we will get into Orlando 3 hours earlier than we were originally supposed to!    Ahh 3 more hours in paradise.  Also when we leave for home we won't have to leave first thing in the morning like we were supposed to before.



  A great way to start your vacation... may you have many magical moments in "The World" 



Granny said:


> Give us some dates so we can put you on the list for next year!!



Hey Granny can you update us for May 09.. Now May 1-9 BCV...  Flower Show here We Come  




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Winds are starting to pick up.  Our plane is still scheduled to arrive tonight (the nice thing about a small airport like Reno is you know if your plane is going to make it!), so now the challenge will be the winds dying down enough for us to take off the morning.



Pixie dust for a Safe Trip    



jimmytammy said:


> Got in at 4am this morning.  Its good to be back home, but as we were leaving the Lodge, it was truly sad.  We talk about it, but it is like leaving home.
> 
> I will try to post some more pics soon.



Welcome Home  



50 years Too! said:


> *JT*--
> Offtopic--MY *DD* came home from Japan this morning!  I'm on cloud nine!
> 
> Enjoy your time with your DD


----------



## Laxmom

Good morning all!  Nasty head cold raging here!!  Not feeling great.

I am soooo bummed today and I have to share it with folks who will understand.  I have a timeshare week on deposit with II and I search daily for something that looks interesting.  Yesterday, I found a week in a studio at VWL!  It would be so great to exchange in one time before DVC goes with RCI and we would no longer be able to do this!  I know some would be upset at us trading in but I figure any way we can get there is ok with me!  My DH said......no.  He doesn't want to space our vacations so close together.  What the heck!?  I explained the situation as our last opportunity and he said he would rather go to HHI.  What did he say!?  The blasphemy!

So I am sulking and surly inside today.  I understand but don't understand at the same time.  Insert big sigh here.  This means we will have to save up some points so we are looking at about 1  1/2 yrs before we get back.  So sad. Guess I need to start a VWL pt. fund.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey 50 Years and Dory....my dd is home from college (she goes in FL) too. She got back Friday night and is home for a month !  I am so excited.  I've seen her 5 days since Aug 18.  I know that's not nearly as bad as some of you---Japan is about as far as one can get----but it's still been hard.  

Laxmom.....hang in there.  I must admit that was a really excellent find at VWL for a week !  That's extremely difficult to pass up.   But planning is fun.....it helps to make the 18 months sound not so long.  And doesn't 18 *months* sound better than 1 1/2 *years* ?     Feel better too !!!!

Disney Lovin Iowan....so glad your flight plans worked out !  It is so frustrating to have your flight changed.   I chose to fly my dd home from college on Delta vs SW because the Melbourne airport is so close to campus vs the Orlando airport.   Well...Delta changed her itinerary twice since I purchased it in Oct.  She was supposed to leave at 8:30 am and have a 2 hour layover in Atlanta.  Instead, they changed her flight to 6 am.  So she had to get up at 4 am.....and had a 4 hour layover in Atlanta.   GRRrrrrr.....
I think as consumers if we choose to purchase a product (ie a flight time), they should not be able to change it ?  My friends' WDW trip was affected as well.  She purchased 6 day hoppers and couldn't even use the last day of the hoppers for her entire family because she was supposed to fly out of Orlando at 7:30 pm and they switched her to 8 am !!!!!!!  That's an entire day lost of vacation ?  And they get away with this ?    So anyway.....very happy that all ended well for you guys.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Maria,
Enjoy your time with your daughter!  It doesn't matter how far away they are, it is so good when they come home.  My freshman is in the Corps of Cadets at Texas A&M which is very restrictive of their time so we haven't seen him much!  I'm trying to get myself used to it because he will probably go into the Air Force after college and will no doubt be home even less.

Hope your holiday is a special time and we will have to cry together in January when they all return to school.


----------



## Laxmom

Maria, I like your thinking.  18 months doesn't sound that bad.  

There was another week listed this am but it is in May.  These are all studios but I am willing to try it! ( We have never stayed in anything less than a 1 bedroom. ) Son is still playing lacrosse at that point and I dont' want to leave town with him playing a contact sport plus he thinks his dad is nuts too!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nov. 12th thru Nov 17th at the lodge!  I have a conference in Orlando before that and before the conference I have 2 nights booked at AKV Nov 6 & 7th.  I'm hoping I'll be able to catch the end of F&W.





tea pot said:


> Hey Granny can you update us for May 09.. Now May 1-9 BCV...  Flower Show here We Come



The list is updated for both of these trips!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Disney Lovin Iowan....so glad your flight plans worked out !  It is so frustrating to have your flight changed.   I chose to fly my dd home from college on Delta vs SW because the Melbourne airport is so close to campus vs the Orlando airport.   Well...Delta changed her itinerary twice since I purchased it in Oct.  She was supposed to leave at 8:30 am and have a 2 hour layover in Atlanta.  Instead, they changed her flight to 6 am.  So she had to get up at 4 am.....and had a 4 hour layover in Atlanta.   GRRrrrrr.....
> I think as consumers if we choose to purchase a product (ie a flight time), they should not be able to change it ?  My friends' WDW trip was affected as well.  She purchased 6 day hoppers and couldn't even use the last day of the hoppers for her entire family because she was supposed to fly out of Orlando at 7:30 pm and they switched her to 8 am !!!!!!!  That's an entire day lost of vacation ?  And they get away with this ?    So anyway.....very happy that all ended well for you guys.



Maria...that's really a bummer about how the airlines have jerked your family around with the "re-scheduling".   

That's one of the reasons we drive to WDW.  When my wife and I are empty-nested in a couple of years, we will be relying more on air travel.  Hopefully they'll have their act together by then.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning groupies!  

I'm sitting on our porch at OKW - listening to the ducks quack, golfers talk, fountain splash and enjoying my lovely cup of coffee after a late night at the Osborne lights at DHS.  Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!

This place is just beautiful and I know that everyone talked about the size of the rooms, but wow!  Most places I have lived are smaller than the 2 bedroom that we have.

We lucked out on our departure Sat morning - the winds never reached the peak they were predicting so our ride out wasn't bad at all.  The de-icer broke down so we were late taking off and had a very tight connection in PHX but strong tail winds got us there early enough that with the wheel chair pusher for DH and his fixed knee we made it to our next leg.

Sat night we went to DTD.  They had started a christmas sale with 50% off hats, tree skirts and ornaments.  The place was a mad house, even at 10PM at night!!!!!!  They had a wait line just to get into the Christmas store.  

We went to AK yesterday afternoon and hit all the shows.  Then it was DHS last night for fantasmic and the lights.  Today we'll be back at DHS (hoping to try Toy Story Mania but we're not getting a real quick start again) then a nice leisurly afternoon back at the resort before we go to MK.

I think tomorrow we'll try and check out some of the resort decorations.....including VWL - can't wait!   

Hope everyone has a great week - I know we will.


----------



## eliza61

Laxmom said:


> ISo I am sulking and surly inside today.  I understand but don't understand at the same time.  Insert big sigh here.  This means we will have to save up some points so we are looking at about 1  1/2 yrs before we get back.  So sad. Guess I need to start a VWL pt. fund.



 Get into bed and pull the covers over your head!!  Every one needs a mental, I'm spitting nails type of day.     My 25th anniversary is coming up in 2009 and I keep dreaming of Paris/Disney Paris, unfortunately the old guys feet are firmly on the ground.  With one starting college in September and another soon after that, I know I should be grateful I can afford to go over the bridge to Philly but my head is just not convincing my heart.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning groupies!
> 
> I'm sitting on our porch at OKW - listening to the ducks quack, golfers talk, fountain splash and enjoying my lovely cup of coffee after a late night at the Osborne lights at DHS.  Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> This place is just beautiful and I know that everyone talked about the size of the rooms, but wow!  Most places I have lived are smaller than the 2 bedroom that we have.
> .



Glad you are enjoying your trip.  OKW is a great resort.  Make sure you head over to Olivias' for breakfast its really good.

Maria, Laxmon & Dory.  Enjoy your visits...I'm still at the "will this child please make a decision stage" so unfortunately I think I'm going to be "punked" and he's never leaving home.    

Happy Monday all.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Laxmom - Hope you are feeling better.  

KAT4DISNEY - Those 2BR at SSR are huge and I can just picture myself sitting on the patio with the view and sounds you described.  Thanks for that mental picture.  I wish I was there now--we have 30 degrees here this morning.  I know that is nothing for many of you, but this Texan doesn't like the cold and it was in the mid 70s yesterday so I am in shock. Kat, enjoy your trip!  

Granny - I agree about driving to WDW.  Also, can you please add my Vero Beach trip May 25-29 to the list?   

Maria - That's rotten on the flight changes. 

Eliza - I clearly remember the can't make a decision stage.  What am I talking about? My college sophomore is still in that stage and it makes me nuts.   I lost count this semester of how many times he was quitting college and coming home.  The reality of working full time must have hit him because he did finish the semester and register to go back in the spring. (Or it could be that cute girl he met)  With him, the 20s have been harder than the 2s so as much as I'm enjoying having him here, I think when he leaves in January I'm going to move and leave no forwarding address.  I think the college visiting and deciding is most stressful, and this too shall pass.  

83 days I will be relaxing at the lodge.  There's no place like home...


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Granny - I agree about driving to WDW.  Also, can you please add my Vero Beach trip May 25-29 to the list?



Done!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

50 years Too! said:


> DD[/B] came home from Japan this morning!  I'm on cloud nine!
> *Deb*


That is great!  Hope you enjoy your visit and it goes nice and slow for you and for our other groupies with their kids home for the holidays!




MiaSRN62 said:


> Disney Lovin Iowan....so glad your flight plans worked out !  It is so frustrating to have your flight changed.   I chose to fly my dd home from college on Delta vs SW because the Melbourne airport is so close to campus vs the Orlando airport.   Well...Delta changed her itinerary twice since I purchased it in Oct.  She was supposed to leave at 8:30 am and have a 2 hour layover in Atlanta.  Instead, they changed her flight to 6 am.  So she had to get up at 4 am.....and had a 4 hour layover in Atlanta.   GRRrrrrr.....
> I think as consumers if we choose to purchase a product (ie a flight time), they should not be able to change it ?  My friends' WDW trip was affected as well.  She purchased 6 day hoppers and couldn't even use the last day of the hoppers for her entire family because she was supposed to fly out of Orlando at 7:30 pm and they switched her to 8 am !!!!!!!  That's an entire day lost of vacation ?  And they get away with this ?    So anyway.....very happy that all ended well for you guys.


 Oh I would be sooo mad about that!  We are pretty lucky with how ours turned out.  

Kathy sounds like you are having such a nice time!  We really liked OKW when we stayed there 2 years ago.  It was our first time staying through DVC.  We rented points from somebody.  Then we got hooked!


----------



## Dodie

Happy Holidays, Groupies!!!!!

I was lucky enough to attend a conference last week at the Hilton in Downtown Disney.  We never stay off property - but this wasn't too bad since it was "on the company" and that was where the conference was, i.e. the REAL reason I was there.  However...

I hit Downtown Disney pretty hard on my arrival evening (Monday).  Man - was it ever crowded!?!  People were spending money too.  Huge shopping sacks. Recession? What recession?

I made use of my AP for a couple of evening sidetrips.  I hit Epcot on Tuesday night.  Walked all the way around WS and stood just behind the amphitheater and got to see/hear the entire Candlelight Processional (except for the parts that were interrupted by the incredibly rude group of little Pop Warner cheerleaders AND their chaperones who insisted on cheering and yelling in the line for the funnel cakes right behind the people listening/watching the show).  I met up with the folks from Owner's Locker for their wine get together that they're holding on Tuesdays through the month of December and had a glass of wine with them by the stand in France.

On Wednesday evening I headed to the MK, but didn't have the patience to fight my way through the crowds to wait for the castle lighting. Instead, I headed over *to our beloved Lodge* which I had never seen decorated for Christmas. All I can say is WOW. So beautiful. I picked up one of the framed watercolor prints of the Lodge for my DH for Christmas while I was there.

I flew back Thursday afternoon, so that was that.  It was "odd" being there without DH.  Kind of sad.  I enjoyed doing things he doesn't like, like looking in every single shop in the WS at Epcot, but it just wasn't the same.  It makes me very anxious for our trip in May though.

Finally, just because *Muushka *will appreciate it, here is a Christmas portrait I took last night of Abby, our 8 year old Maine Coon cat:






And, because I can't play favorites, here are Greta and Maya:






That's enough. I don't want to take us too far off topic!!!!


----------



## adrock1212

Hello groupies! Soon to arrive for our first visit to VWL. Are there any tips for how to have the best chance at being selected as a flag family? Also, is there an age limit for children on the roof? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie!!  Those pictures are just beautiful.  My photographic side is green!  Great job, great looking cat!  

Dogs are pretty good looking too (for dogs, that is  ).

JT, the above poster needs help!!!!

adrock1212, when do you go to our beloved Lodge?


----------



## adrock1212

Vwl, 12/19 - 12/28!


----------



## tea pot

*Dodie *
Abby is just beautiful ....... 
I'm feeling a little sad today. Last night we had to say goodbye to a little foster kitty we saved from being taken to a shelter. DD and I found her a good home. I'll miss her.. she was great little buddy... always by my side. I would of adopted her but 3 cats will send DH right over the edge.  

Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## Muushka

adrock1212 said:


> Hello groupies! Soon to arrive for our first visit to VWL. Are there any tips for how to have the best chance at being selected as a flag family? Also, is there an age limit for children on the roof? Thanks for the help!



Still waiting for JT...... 



adrock1212 said:


> Vwl, 12/19 - 12/28!



Woohoo!  Nice long stay. 



tea pot said:


> *Dodie *
> Abby is just beautiful .......
> I'm feeling a little sad today. Last night we had to say goodbye to a little foster kitty we saved from being taken to a shelter. DD and I found her a good home. I'll miss her.. she was great little buddy... always by my side. I would of adopted her but 3 cats will send DH right over the edge.
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone



Awwww, TP, you do foster kitties?  What a good person you are.  I would love to be able to do that.  I would become a cat-woman (you know, the really strange ones) if my husband would let me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> except for the parts that were interrupted by the incredibly rude group of little Pop Warner cheerleaders AND their chaperones who insisted on cheering and yelling in the line for the funnel cakes right behind the people listening/watching the show).


*Hi Dodie !

GRrrrr.....they tick me off as well. I've been to WDW many times while they were there and I can honestly say there was ALWAYS something we observed that showed their rudeness.  One year, while at POR, they totally hogged the hot tub and were behaving very obnoxiously in the pool there. Making human pyramids and not caring who they fell on when they lost their balance piling up on eachother.  Another visit, an outright cat fight amoung several of the girls while we were waiting in line at Pizza Planet (foul language and pushing).   Yet another time, we were staying at POFQ and they felt that doing cheers and throwing balls back and forth to eachother from the ground to the second floor (not caring if it hit someone's door or whatever) around 8 am.   I could go on.  We've run into them in Dec and Feb.  


But enough of that..........glad u got to visit WDW and the Lodge.  It is beautiful at Christmas.   And I LOVE your photos.  *


----------



## MiaSRN62

*TP....
I know how you feel about your foster kitty   We have fostered many cats/kittens over the years.  One time we took in a litter of 4 kittens we found on the side of our home after returning from WDW.  My dh almost weed-whacked their little heads off !   Their eyes weren't even open.  We had to bottle feed them for like 4-5 weeks. My two dd's were like 11 and 13 at the time and were so good about getting up at 2 am and 5 am for those middle of the night feedings.  

We fostered a mom and 5 kittens in May 2007.  They were found abandoned in Phila and when we went into the back room of the SPCA to look around, found this mom stuffed into a large shoebox type cage.  She could not even stand up.  She was forced to lie on her side and nurse the kittens non-stop.  When my dd and I saw her we literally cried.  We looked at the SPCA staff and said "they are the ones".  We found homes for the kittens rather quickly.  Actually, some of my wonderful co-workers adopted some.  However, we couldn't find a home for the mom.  Noone wants an adult cat.   I contacted the SPCA and they said they'd take her back, but gave her a 50% chance of finding a home and said they were over full and euthanasia was a strong possibility.  Let's just say that was Sept 2007 when I gave up trying to find her a home and she now lives with us and our other kitties.   My dh was not keen at the idea, but now I think she's grown on him and is his favorite....we named her Perla.  

I am glad u found your foster kitty a good home.  Happy Holidays to you as well TP  *


----------



## jimmytammy

adrock1212 said:


> Hello groupies! Soon to arrive for our first visit to VWL. Are there any tips for how to have the best chance at being selected as a flag family? Also, is there an age limit for children on the roof? Thanks for the help!



My best tip is as soon as you arrive, go directly to the Guest Relations which is to the far left of the big counter area in the main lobby(left of check in).  I dont think anyone other than Ranger Stan is doing Flag Family, so that is limited to Wed-Sat.  Be very flexible with your schedule.  And I think the real key to getting it is longevity in your stay.  Up to 6 people can go up there, and there is no age limit.  The wall on the roof is about 4' high, and Stan will warn you about pipes sticking up so you wont trip.  There is no age limit.  

You will participate in putting up 5 flags, including the American Flag(and reciting the Pledge of Allegiance), two WL flags, one Mickey flag, and one FL state flag.

Be sure you mark your date if you get to do this, and be on the lookout for a letter the night before.  If you dont get the letter by 9pm, go to Guest Relations and let them know.  You will need to be in the Lobby by 8:15 am the morning of.  

Good luck in getting to do this.  It is a fascinating treat.  Be sure to take your camera.  You can see all of WDW from up there, with some really great shots of MK and surrounding resorts.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, are you saying it was the SPCA that did not have a proper cage for the momma cat?  So sad....  I am glad you took them and took such good care of them.  

JT!  You got a new signature!  Looks good.  Great tips....thanks.


----------



## Dodie

tea pot said:


> *Dodie * I'm feeling a little sad today. Last night we had to say goodbye to a little foster kitty we saved from being taken to a shelter. DD and I found her a good home. I'll miss her.





MiaSRN62 said:


> I know how you feel about your foster kitty   We have fostered many cats/kittens over the years. I am glad u found your foster kitty a good home.



I *so* admire those of you who foster homeless pets.  I just don't think I could do that.  I get attached too easily.  Very admirable. THANK YOU FOR DOING THAT!

Thanks for the kudos regarding the obvious beauty of my "furry children."  I'll give the three of them some extra scruffing tonight and tell them it's loving from my Groupie friends!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!!
I stayed at that Hilton for our 10th wedding anniversary which was 18 years ago!  Yikes I'm old!  Glad you had a good time down there in spite of the rude people and not having your DH there.  Your animals are beautiful.  Even your cat!     Just kidding.  I did that for Muushka!  Love you Muushka!   I think that Maine coon cats are the prettiest there is.  It is the kind I would have.  

Adrock1212 have a great trip!!  Hope you get to be a flag family.

TP and Maria that is so awesome that you have fostered  like that.  I admire you for it.  Like Dodie said I would get too attached.  I would love to do it though.

Snowing here today.  We are supposed to get up to 4".  Yuck.  Wish I was in Florida at our Lodge!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, are you saying it was the SPCA that did not have a proper cage for the momma cat? So sad.... I am glad you took them and took such good care of them.



Yes Muushka....
The state of things at the SPCA in May of 2007 was horrible.  My dd's and I saw it on the local TV news.  They were urging/begging people to come and adopt or foster.   When we got there, and were taken to the back room to choose our cats/kittens, all I can tell you is they had these cages that resembled small cubicles or like the size of a small cat carrier.  They had run out of cages and had these crates stacked 3-4 high on top of eachother and lined up in the room. There were SOOooo many cats and kittens.  It was an emotionally painful experience because you knew we couldn't save them all.  This one momma cat and kittens just cried out to us.  They were crammed in there and covered in fleas/feces/urine.  It was bad.   This is why dd's and I were crying.  It was so bad that it was in local newspaper ads and on the local TV news.  

Here was our momma cat and kittens last year :








And our Rottie (the best dog in the world !) and so gentle with the little babies :


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Maria that picture of your dog and the kitten is adorable!!!!  So glad you rescued those cats from that horrible situation.  I'm sure I would have cried seeing that too.  I can't stand to see animals like that.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Groupies!

Just got back Sunday from a wonderful (although too short) holiday visit to our beloved lodge.  I can honestly say it is spectacular at Christmastime.  I had never seen it in December before so this was a special treat.  To make it even better, I was accompanied by my DH, DS, Mom, Dad, sister, BIL, 2 nephews and a niece...ten of us in all.  We split three studios on the first floor (rooms 1516, 1510, and 1502).  This was our first trip in studios, so I was anxious to see what that would be like.  We had plenty of room.  The new pullout couches are super-easy to use and comfortable for sleeping.  The newly refurbished carpeting really makes the place feel fresh and up-to-date.  Room 1502 couldn't have been more convenient to the main lodge.  We were just a few feet from the covered walkway leading into the lodge.  We could be anywhere on property in minutes.

I'll try to share as many photos as possible, although I have tests to grade tonight, so I can't do the whole trip report in one sitting, much as I'd like to.  I'll start you off with the lovely tree that greeted us in the villas lobby.






The decorations were tasteful and simply gorgeous, in my opinion.  There is certainly a special magic about the place any time of year, but especially in December.  By the way, the cast member who checked us in told me that the hotel/villas were at 99% occupancy.  (Wasn't this supposed to be a slow time of year?)  Cast members at the guard station on Timberline Drive and at check-in were as welcoming and wonderful as always.


----------



## blossomz

I love those beautiful kitty and puppy photos!!  OK..Now I have to brag a bit about my babies too...Si, Am, and Tinkerbell...
It is freezing and snowing and icing here in York!  Yuck!!  I am so ready to hit WDW next week!!!






[/IMG]
Si and Am


----------



## blossomz

and Tink...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## mamagg

does anyone know when you check in at VWL if you go to the small lobby at the villas or at the big main lobby at the lodge...? thanks!


----------



## blossomz

You go to the main lodge..there is no check in at the villas...


----------



## jimmytammy

mamagg said:


> does anyone know when you check in at VWL if you go to the small lobby at the villas or at the big main lobby at the lodge...? thanks!



You go to the Main Lobby at the Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

Sniff sniff, Maria.  I think you are wonderful for rescuing that mama and her kitties.  And that picture of your Rottie and the kitten.....  wonderful..... 

blossomz, loved your kittie's picture too, especially the two intertwined. 

DLI, wiseguy!


----------



## LisaS

cheer4bison said:


> I'll start you off with the lovely tree that greeted us in the villas lobby.


We just got back as well. I loved that tree! I thought it was even prettier than the one in the WL lobby. I especially liked those red and white ribbons. Every time we passed through the VWL lobby I just stopped and spent a few minutes admiring that beautiful tree!

And just to tie it in with all the nice kitty photos, we could never have a tree like that in our house since we rescued a litter of feral kittens three years ago and then couldn't bear to part with any of them. That tree wouldn't last five minutes in our house. So I really appreciated being able to sit and admire it in the VWL lobby several times a day during our stay.


----------



## eliza61

Morning groupies,
Cheer, thanks for the beautiful pictures.  It's rainy and dreary on the east coast so that was a great pick me up.
LisaS, did you hit many parks?  How are the crowds.  

Thanks for the kitty pictures every one.  We're dog people here but I keep campaigning for a cat.  **sighs***

Happy Wednesday


----------



## cheer4bison

So, we didn't get to check in until 2 am Thursday morning as our flight out of Newark was delayed 2.5 hours.  Although that was a bit of a disappointment, it gave us the opportunity to discover that MCO is pretty delightful at night when it is empty.  Getting our rental car was a breeze and following the Greeneway to the Lodge was very easy.  Driving under the DisneyWorld welcome arch and then up Timberline Drive is a treat no matter what time of day or night it occurs.

The lobby of the lodge was empty, quiet, and beautifully lit. What a nice time of day to run around and take photographs!  Here's one of DS and me.  We both look pretty tired, but content.






The big tree in the main lobby was gorgeous!  I love to camp out in the comfy adirondack-style chairs at the base of the tree.  Here is a somewhat-blurry attempt at a photo from that perspective. (Next time I need to bring I tripod.  )






After almost an hour of soaking up the ambience of this gorgeous place, we headed back to our studio.  Here DS shows you exactly where room 1502 is on the map.  (He can be a very helpful 8-year-old.  )






I'll have more pictures later.  Can't wait to share the one of our mini-groupie meet with JT!


----------



## Granny

Thanks for sharing the great photos of VWL and WL.  It really is a special place at Christmas time, isn't it!!  

Great to hear from our Groupies returning from the World.  Sounds like every trip was magical.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glad everyone enjoyed my kitty and puppy pictures....as I also enjoyed all of yours.  The "hugging" Siamese are just too precious blossomz...

Cheer 4 Bison...love your photos of the WL/VWl.   I agree, the tree on the Villas side is just as beautiful as the main Lodge.  Is the display with the bears in the main lobby new ?  I don't recall that from my visit there in 2006.  I was in WDW in Dec 2007 as well but never made it to the Lodge that year   But I love it....great photos and thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing more especially of your meet with JT !*


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Maria...The 2 boys are twins!  I just had to get them both!  They are really very close!  They are always hugging and kissing!  Too funny!
Tink kind of runs everything!

Those photos of the Lodge decorations are so wonderful!  I just can almost "feel"  the atmosphere!  Hmmmmm....THanks all!


----------



## cheer4bison

Because of our late-arriving flight and our busy park schedule, we very nearly missed meeting up with the JimmyTammy family this trip.  However, we were wonderfully lucky to cross paths with half of the JimmyTammy clan on their check-out day as they were loading their car.  

My DH and DS finally got a chance to meet them as well.  Such nice people, indeed.    Can't believe how lucky we were to see them twice this year at our mutual home.  Looking forward to many more years of groupie meets!


----------



## jimmytammy

As yall can tell, Jill and her family are very nice folks also.  It was great to see yall and to meet the rest of your family.  Wish it could have been for longer.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Love the pic of the cheer4bison and Jimmytammy family   You guys look great.  
Jill...have to add....love the Phillies hoodie your son is wearing  *


----------



## eliza61

Great picture Cheer, you guys look great!!

Granny, DLI 
How are you guys doing, I thought I heard the middle of the country is getting a bit of bad weather (snow  )
It's looking like a white Christmas. 
Drive safely.


----------



## mickeymorse

Cool, a groupie meet. Nice pic. Thanks for sharing your trip pics Jill.

Nice photos of all the 4 legged family members. This from a dog lover.

35 days to go.     It can't come too soon since we are supposed to get between 6-12" of snow starting after midnite. Oh well, time to break out the sleds.


----------



## Laxmom

Granny, ad another trip for us.  VWL July 11 - 18th!  Whoo hooo!!  I was able to talk Laxdad into a trade in before the switch to RCI.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> Cool, a groupie meet. Nice pic. Thanks for sharing your trip pics Jill.
> 
> Nice photos of all the 4 legged family members. This from a dog lover.
> 
> 35 days to go.     It can't come too soon since we are supposed to get between 6-12" of snow starting after midnite. Oh well, time to break out the sleds.




Hey MM,
No fair cutting out on the cold.  I think the cold front from Canada is supposed to bring snow this weekend to NJ also.    Oh well you have to  send us pictures while I'm hip deep in it.


----------



## cheer4bison

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Love the pic of the cheer4bison and Jimmytammy family   You guys look great.
> Jill...have to add....love the Phillies hoodie your son is wearing  *



Glad you like the Phillies hoodie!  Did you notice it even has a 2008 World Series patch on the sleeve?  Does a long-suffering Phillies fan's heart good to see, doesn't it?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Did you notice it even has a 2008 World Series patch on the sleeve? Does a long-suffering Phillies fan's heart good to see, doesn't it?



*You know it Jill  *


----------



## tea pot

Hi All..... Welcome Home to all of you just returning from our Happy Place
and thanks so much for all of the wonderful pics and trip reports.   

*Maria *what a wonderful Momma you are.  I wonder what is it about this time of the year. Our second kitty, Sprinkles was a rescue kitty from last Nov. 
 The mother of my DD's friend was planning to take her 7 month old kitty when she moved but changed her mind and just left the cat in the empty house.  My DD found out 2 days later and went over to get her. I just don't understand how someone can do something like that.

*Blossomz *  Si and Am are just too much and Tink could be a twin to our Simba.

How does that saying go..... You can tell alot about someone by how they treat animals and children.

*Well GET READY FOR WINTER*. We're expecting two storms this weekend starting tomorrow.   1-2 inches an hour starting around noon.
and more on Sunday..... A  White Christmas

Stay Safe everyone and Enjoy the Christmas Magic


----------



## tea pot

*Hey Horselover*
Hope all is well. Wondering if you were hit hard by the ice storm last week
So many people out in western Mass and southern NH are Still without power.
Or maybe I should check Granny's list to see if you're in Sunny Florida!

*Granny* thanks for the update to my vacation and I hope to add Dec.09 to it soon.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Granny, DLI
> How are you guys doing, I thought I heard the middle of the country is getting a bit of bad weather (snow  )
> It's looking like a white Christmas.
> Drive safely.



Thanks for the thoughts, Eliza.  We've had a little snow, and some ice.  But actually today was a little warmer so we might not have that white Christmas after all.  Not sure what Iowa is getting though.  Hope all is well in Groupie's home towns across the world.




Laxmom said:


> Granny, ad another trip for us.  VWL July 11 - 18th!  Whoo hooo!!  I was able to talk Laxdad into a trade in before the switch to RCI.





Congratulations on your persuasiveness!  Looks like we'll be at VWL at the same time...can you say mini-meet?   I've added your vacation to the list.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Getting snow and ice in Lansdale today.......
Not sure what other local Groupies are getting ?  Cheer4bison and eliza may be far enough south to get mostly rain ?  I'm about 1 hour north of the Philly airport and they are saying 1-3 inches of snow with ice.  And we just got slammed with ice the other day.  The burbs usually get hit harder than the city.  Allentown area is supposed to get the brunt of this storm.  Another similar storm coming Sunday as well............dreaming of Disney World..........


----------



## bobbiwoz

Rain here, and the high temperature is predicted to be in the 40's, so it's been awhile since we've had temperatures this mild.  Perhaps this weather will be heading east to you!

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *Hey Horselover*
> Hope all is well. Wondering if you were hit hard by the ice storm last week
> So many people out in western Mass and souther NH are Still without power.
> Or maybe I should check Granny's list to see if your in Sunny Florida!
> 
> *Granny* thanks for the update to my vacation and I hope to add Dec.09 to it soon.



No, I'm not in FLA unfortunately, but I will be in 29 days!       We didn't get any damage from the ice storm.  We only got rain.  We're just on the line of being western mass.  We're in Middlesex county so we got very lucky.  My physical therapist lives a little further north & she lost power from Fri. until Mon. morning.  My soon to be nephew in-law works for Verizon & he said they've been working non-stop.  He's been working 12 hr. days, 6 days/wk.  Just bracing for the big storm today.  Oh the joys of living in N.E.!      Our town was the only one in our area that hasn't already announced an early school dismissal.  I hope the kids make it home ok.  I can't go pick them up driving in the snow with one arm.  I think that would be a bad idea.

I admit I've been a lurker lately.  I've been loving looking at all the pics!  It still bothers my shoulder to do too much typing & I've been a little more sore again since starting PT.  But I see that goal of being better by 1/17 for the Lodge so I'm doing the best I can.  It's been 2 wks. today & it's slowly  getting better every day, but still a ways to go.

Anyone have any holiday traditions they'd like to share?  I feel like such a slouch this year.  I'm usually baking like crazy, but can't do it this year.  A lot of our traditions revolve around food so it's making things difficult.  One thing we do every year on Christmas Eve is drive around the neighborhood & look at all the holiday decorations, then we come home & open one gift.  A few years ago we we're out driving & a big deer ran across the street right in front of our car.  We told the boys it was one of Santa's reindeer so he must be close by.  It was perfect.  

Stay safe all & have a good weekend.


----------



## Laxmom

Granny said:


> Congratulations on your persuasiveness!  Looks like we'll be at VWL at the same time...can you say mini-meet?   I've added your vacation to the list.




I'm in!  He isn't too happy that I traded our 2 bedroom for a studio but I keep telling him that we got 2 trips for that one II deposit - VWL and Aruba on an ac.  I know that makes me feel better.  Then I keep saying, "but it's Wilderness Lodge!"  I think I would trade a 3 bedroom for that !!!

Wow, you guys in NE are really having a rough winter so far!  We could see an inch of rain today.  We used to live Upstate and I remember the winters.  I kind a miss it!  We get an inch and everything cancels here!  One Christmas we got 6 inches of snow and didn't get mail delivery for 4 days.   You all stay safe and be careful digging out!

We have a chance at a white Christmas - chance of snow Wednesday night and Thursday morning.  I sure hope so.  I love a White Christmas.  We don't have them often -maybe 1 in 5.

Traditions?  Hmmm.  We usually watch our favorite Christmas movie - Christmas Vacation or Muppet Family Christmas- and then open one gift.  As the kids have gotten older, we have kind of forgotten the gift part since their aren't as many gifts under the tree; just bigger ones.


----------



## bobbiwoz

cheer4bison said:


> Glad you like the Phillies hoodie!  Did you notice it even has a 2008 World Series patch on the sleeve?  Does a long-suffering Phillies fan's heart good to see, doesn't it?



I bought one for DS who lives in New Orleans now.  It arrived there and he loves it!  Yes, long suffering!

Bobbi


----------



## Dodie

Weird weather, to be sure. Here in Indianapolis we got freeziing rain all night (YUCK! Give me snow anytime.) that changed to rain right before dawn. So now we have a slush, icy mess. 

We are supposed to have a couple of storms come through before Christmas though, so there's still a chance of a white Christmas.

DH and I don't have kids, so we don't have "kid-centric" Christmas customs. However, every Christmas Eve we go out to dinner someplace nice for a good steak and then come home to settle in and watch our favorite Christmas movie - _A Muppet Christmas Carol_! (If somehow you've missed this, it's the best retelling of the tale ever in my opinion.  The script even actually follows the actual text from the original novel in many places and Micheal Caine is an amazing Scrooge!)  We have some bubbly while we watch and then open our gifts when it's over. Depending on the time, we sometimes then pop in _A Christmas Story_ then, because it can't be Christmas without Ralphie.

On Christmas, we usually have my parents over or go there.  It's a very small family.  Just them and us.  Then we head down to Lexington to see his folks on the day after Christmas or the next weekend - whichever makes sense work-wise for him.  (He doesn't have nearly as much time off at Christmas as I do.)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Groupies!

Since the topic du jour appears to be snow and ice, I thought you'd enjoy some recent photos of magical ice, Disney style.  

I took these in the Magic Kingdom last Saturday night.  I can honestly say the photos don't do the castle justice.  Simply spectacular!  Worth the trip to Orlando in and of itself.  (As if any of us needs an excuse to go to Orlando... )







Even up close, the "ice" looks pretty darn convincing!






I'm telling you folks, if you haven't been there during the holidays, you just have to go!   

Stay warm today!  I'm enjoying a snow day.  Today was supposed to be our last day of school before Christmas, but we got an early Christmas present when the Headmaster called to say no school due to inclement weather.  Snow days truly are God's gift to teachers (particularly in the independent schools where we don't even need to make them up later in the year. )


----------



## Muushka

Good morning all you Groupies 

*Horselover*, I hope you continue to get better.  It takes time, but what a bad time to be unable to move. 
*
DODIE!*  We are huge Muppets Christmas Carol lovers too!  We have it on VHS and need to get it on DVD.  I wish we lived closer, as your Christmas sounds very similar to ours.  No kiddos either, lover of good beef and great Christmas movies!!  We are supposed to have an open house on Christmas Eve, but I am thinking about not doing it (have not officially invited people yet).  I really want to go to The Fearrington Inn (a gorgeous bed and breakfast nearby) for Christmas Eve and let them cook me a wonderful breakfast in their beautiful dining rooms.  We'll see....have to talk Mr Muush into that one!  But I don't think it will be too hard because he is quite the hotel snob since he started hanging with me.  And to think, he used to be happy with Motel 6  .

*Cheer4*, OOOOOOOHHHHHHH, AAAAAAAHHHHHHH.  Love the pictures.
*
tea pot*, another sad rescue kitty story.  You were very kind to rescue that poor kitty. 

*
So, does anyone realize what needs to be done in a short amount of time (like 28 pages or so)??  

Any volunteers? *


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> DODIE![/COLOR][/B]  We are huge Muppets Christmas Carol lovers too!  We have it on VHS and need to get it on DVD.  I wish we lived closer, as your Christmas sounds very similar to ours.  No kiddos either, lover of good beef and great Christmas movies!!  We are supposed to have an open house on Christmas Eve, but I am thinking about not doing it (have not officially invited people yet).  I really want to go to The Fearrington Inn (a gorgeous bed and breakfast nearby) for Christmas Eve and let them cook me a wonderful breakfast in their beautiful dining rooms.  We'll see....have to talk Mr Muush into that one!  But I don't think it will be too hard because he is quite the hotel snob since he started hanging with me.  And to think, he used to be happy with Motel 6  .
> 
> 
> So, does anyone realize what needs to be done in a short amount of time (like 28 pages or so)??
> 
> Any volunteers? [/COLOR][/B]



Hey Muush,
I swear we are kindred spirits. We watch Muppets Christmas Carol and Muppets treasure Island (don't ask me how this one got in the mix because it has absolutely nothing to do with Christmas but that's where we got Rizzo the Rat's nickname from) every Christmas.  Usually on the Saturday before Christmas (tomorrow) because that's when we get the Christmas tree and it's on while we decorate.

Cheer, OH MY GOD!  the tree (oops I mean castle) looks fabulous.  

I'll bite, you can pass the torch on to me.  Now all I have to do is remember.    Got to keep the groupies together and going strong.


----------



## Muushka

You go girl!  Any time you want to start her up, but I need to ask Granny....Granny, are you listening?.....if he wants to continue keeping track of all the dates or wants to pass that torch on.  It worked out great that he posted right away on the new thread so it is easy to find.  Bottom line, lets coordinate it with the date-keeper.  Granny, do you want me to do it for the next round?  I don't know if I will be as great at it as you, but if you are tired of it, I can do it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Cheer 4 Bison - Great pictures and I too love your sons hoodie!

Eliza - We got ice and a little snow last night.  Just enough to get the kids out of school today.  Of course my DD loved that.  Especially since she had her 3 hardest finals today and now they don't have to make them up.  They will just grade them on their work up to that point.

Blossomz - Love the kitty pictures!  Wow only a few more days till you head for "home".  If I don't get on the computer again before then I hope you have a great trip!

DD and I will be leaving for Pa. in the morning.  We will be flying into Philly.  Sure hope the weather will be okay.  I heard the New York airports cancelled flights today.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone..

That is so great that fellow groupies meet up!  

It's been rainy and raw here..I was a little nervous about Monday's forecast, but it has improved!  I have to work Monday...and then...off to the world!!  Cannot wait!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*WOW JILL !  Awesome, beautiful pics of the castle !!!!


What did we have today......ice, ice everywhere...........so depressing........thanks for cheering me up with your castle photos  *


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> You go girl!  Any time you want to start her up, but I need to ask Granny....Granny, are you listening?.....if he wants to continue keeping track of all the dates or wants to pass that torch on.  It worked out great that he posted right away on the new thread so it is easy to find.  Bottom line, lets coordinate it with the date-keeper.  Granny, do you want me to do it for the next round?  I don't know if I will be as great at it as you, but if you are tired of it, I can do it.



Hi guys.  

It's not a problem keeping up with the Groupies vacation list, but I probably should pass that torch too.  Things are very challenging at work these days and I can see that I'll probably have less opportunity to check in on the Groupies in the future.  So I'll gladly pass my Keeper of The List duties to you, Muush!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> It's not a problem keeping up with the Groupies vacation list, but I probably should pass that torch too.  Things are very challenging at work these days and I can see that I'll probably have less opportunity to check in on the Groupies in the future.  So I'll gladly pass my Keeper of The List duties to you, Muush!



I just hope I can fill your shoes!  You did such a great job.  Of course, I will continue the *VWL *tradition. 

So, Eliza, PM me when you start up the new thread.


----------



## jimmytammy

Already time for another chapter?


----------



## blossomz

Wow..how great is that...chapter 3!!  That must be some kind of record right?!

Let's here it for Muush!!  Thanks for keeping us going!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can anyone tell what other special activities are held at VWL similar to the flag raising family? Is there bike rental? Can one rent water mice at the resort?

Thanks Muush for keeping the tradition going? I am still learning all about this wonderful resort!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can anyone tell what other special activities are held at VWL similar to the flag raising family? Is there bike rental? Can one rent water mice at the resort?
> 
> Thanks Muush for keeping the tradition going? I am still learning all about this wonderful resort!



Yes to bikes and boats.  They have different choices of watercraft at the Lodge.  I love that lake. 

Thanks for the kuddos, but this is a group effort.  Or should I say, a Groupie effort!  I love the way everyone is welcoming to others.  I don't know about anyone else, but I hate stepping into (sorry, can't describe it any other way) a thread that feels like a clique.  I think we all work hard at making it a thread that is not exclusive.  Kuddos to the Groupies!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

What nice things to say Muushka! I think your caring for others is evident by your following, and others seem to take your philosphy as well!


----------



## ransom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there bike rental? Can one rent water mice at the resort?



There is bike rental, including bicycle surrey rental.

They also rent Sea Raycers (water mice).  We tried that out last month, and had a wonderful time!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Yes to bikes and boats.  They have different choices of watercraft at the Lodge.  I love that lake.
> 
> Thanks for the kuddos, but this is a group effort.  Or should I say, a Groupie effort!  I love the way everyone is welcoming to others.  I don't know about anyone else, but I hate stepping into (sorry, can't describe it any other way) a thread that feels like a clique.  I think we all work hard at making it a thread that is not exclusive.  Kuddos to the Groupies!



Yes it is a kind group of groupies.   

Hope all of you with weather stay safe.  We are swinging back and forth between 20s and 70s.    Tuesday had ice that kept us from finishing school on time and then in a few days it was back in the 70s. Today we have a high of 70 and a low tonight of 29.  The cold does feel more like Christmas, but I like the 70s.

horselover - hope you heal up and feel better in time for your trip

Enjoyed all the furry family photos.  We have a golden retriever.  One of my DS would love to have a cat or any other pets but DH is a one pet person.  He loved the picture of the dog with the kitten.

cheer4bison - beautiful shots of the castle all decked out in "ice". That was one of my favorite things on our trip December 07.

Everyone have a safe and happy week!


----------



## Muushka

Awww, BWV Dreamin,  

Dory, Goldens!!  I love Goldens!!  Pictures!! We want pictures!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

This is my favorite picture of Ginger from when she was a puppy.


----------



## Muushka

I love that picture, the way the puppy (who is soooo cute, but then aren't all Goldens?) is in color and the rest is B&W.  Great touch!  Thanks for posting the picture.  Can't have too many furry pictures, can we??


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the kuddos, but this is a group effort.  Or should I say, a Groupie effort!  I love the way everyone is welcoming to others.  I don't know about anyone else, but I hate stepping into (sorry, can't describe it any other way) a thread that feels like a clique.  I think we all work hard at making it a thread that is not exclusive.  Kuddos to the Groupies!



What a nice thing to say & I couldn't agree more!   

Dory - thanks for the good wishes & your golden is beautiful!     We had a golden puppy until we found out DS#1 was allergic.  She was the sweetest thing.  Luckily I was able to find her another wonderful home.

I booked my spa treatments today for my upcoming trip today.  One for me & one for my niece as a thank you for helping me on this trip gift.  I'll surprise her with it once we're down there.  I'm really looking forward to it.  

Got a foot of snow here.  Not such a big fan of the snow, but hey at least it's a white Christmas now!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies!
I've been too busy to even sit and read what's happening here. 
'Tis the season to _prepare_ followed by the _repair_.

Just stopping by to say Hello to any new Groupies and to wish one and all a very Merry Christmas!

To those fortunate enough to be at the Lodge this holiday season, I'm green with envy, especially after having read JT's posts!

*Dory*: Love your Golden! We have a Golden, too. She was a rescue pup from G.R.I.N. (Golden retrievers in need). Unfortunately she has just enough Chow in her to make her personality not so Golden. But, we love her regardless.

*blossomz*:Have a great trip!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

We just got back late friday night.  I think the weather was probably the best we've ever seen it at that time of year.  Cool in the evenings so we could wear our funny christmas hats, t shirt and shorts weather in the daytime, and the sky was *so* blue!

We had some minor issues with our hot tub jets not working and the other room's stove wasn't working, but it's not the kind of thing that affects the vacation overall.  

Holy cow does the BLT look big and shiny, btw.  Can't wait to walk around in it.  It's not really my style, I'm more of a vwl-bwv kinda girl, but it's still neat!

Merry Christmas!

Oh yeah, all the t shirts and mugs were 40% off IN THE PARKS and Christmas stuff was 50% off.  I was like a kid in a candy shop!  Now I just have to wrap it.  I think every member of my family is getting mugs this year.  Our car clinked on the way home we had so many mugs....


----------



## blossomz

Ooh!  I hope those prices stay till I get there!  Thanks for the heads up...

And..shorts?  I only packed jeans..I guess I need to rethink that one...


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can anyone tell what other special activities are held at VWL similar to the flag raising family? Is there bike rental? Can one rent water mice at the resort?
> 
> Thanks Muush for keeping the tradition going? I am still learning all about this wonderful resort!



We love the bike rental option at VWL!  On the trail to FW we nearly always see deer.  We like to ride around the inside trails, especially around the holidays, Halloween, Christmas, the people outdo Disney with decorations.  We visit the horse barn and say hello to the big horses!  There's a pony ride available for youngsters.

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka...so cool of you to take over being the "keeper of the list" !  Wish I could say I have a stay there......

Dory...the puppy pic is so cute.  I love the black and white photo with just the puppy colored in.  

Kickapoo....welcome back !  I also have two friends who just came back within the last week.  They said the park and DD were much more crowded than they recall from past Dec trips.  

Happy Christmas countdown Groupies *!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Ooh!  I hope those prices stay till I get there!  Thanks for the heads up...
> 
> And..shorts?  I only packed jeans..I guess I need to rethink that one...



When we go to WDW this time of year we pack for summer, fall, winter and spring.  That way we are ready for whatever weather FL hurls at us!

*Kickapoo*, welcome home!  I love your attitude about the broken things.  Makes for a less stressful vaca.  

And 40% off non-Christmas things!  What a deal!  Anyone else remember when they used to give a discount at Epcot when you got the Candlelight Processional package?  We always did Christmas shopping when they did that.  Hard to believe a bean counter came up with that idea to eliminate it.

Hi *DiznyDi *, good to see you.  Stay warm.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, we posted at the same time!  I love that Moose!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Muushka...so cool of you to take over being the "keeper of the list" !  Wish I could say I have a stay there......
> 
> Dory...the puppy pic is so cute.  I love the black and white photo with just the puppy colored in.
> 
> Kickapoo....welcome back !  I also have two friends who just came back within the last week.  They said the park and DD were much more crowded than they recall from past Dec trips.
> 
> Happy Christmas countdown Groupies *!



Yeah, the crowds at MK on monday night during EMH were not pleasant.  We think next year we're going to go earlier, like Dec 1-ish.  On friday afternoon when we walked out of epcot around 1 to head home, the crowds were *really* starting to ramp up!


----------



## tea pot

Still snowing here more than a foot..... it is so beautiful.....especially if you can just stay in... listen to Christmas Carols... and wrap presents. Ahhhh.... A gift in itself.  

Cheer4bison Love the Magical Ice Castle Just BEAUTIFUL!!!

Dory love the golden puppy... We had a golden before our kitty cats. They are truly special.. 

Muushka and Granny Thanks so much for taking care of us Groupies  

*Holiday Traditions*
Starting early in December the Decorations go up the Christmas Music starts playing and we begin watching Christmas movies all month long... so many favorites A Christmas Story, Christmas Vacation and a new favorite Elf (I KNOW HIM ) 
DH and I still love Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas and the Snowman.  Oh I forgot the Polar Express... I better stop now.
Starting tomorrow DD's and I will cook and bake our family favorites. Now that the 3 girls are all grown up and 2 are not at home and one lives in Florida just being together and hanging out is so important.   
Enjoy the Spirit of the Season everyone and as I count my blessings
I'm so glad to have found you guys... people who understand  
Merry Christmas.


----------



## cheer4bison

Although this was only our second trip to the VWL as DVC members, we already feel a very strong sense that this is our second home.  DH and DS were quite cozy and content playing chess and chinese checkers in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  






I couldn't have been happier to wander the grounds in search of the lodge's beautiful Christmas decorations.  This pretty little tree was near the pin-trading stand in the lobby of the main lodge.






So many pretty things to notice this time of year...   

If only I could bring one of these cool lanterns home with me.  I think it would look great on my deck here in NJ.






Stay warm, groupies!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*DiznyDi* - hello again and thanks  

*Kickapoo* - welcome back Ahhhh what you describe sounds divine! And yay for bargains--I especially love Disney mugs!  

*Blossomz* - have a magical trip    Can't wait to hear about it and hopefully see some pictures.   

*BWVDreamin* - I'm glad you asked about bikes. And thanks to those who answered.   I would love to do that but never have.  Maybe in March! Only 76 days 19 hours 11 min until I expect to be at our beloved lodge.  

*Maria* - LOVE the moose graphic!   And I must admit my DS did the photoshopping to make the picture B&W and color the puppy.  

*Muushka* - Thanks for continuing the list! And is it Eliza who will continue this thread?  Thanks to you too! I am so glad to have found a thread of such wonderful groupies.  And I know what you mean about packing for all seasons for a WDW trip this time of year. You just never know what you're gonna get. 

*tea pot* - enjoy your DDs and all the baking and cooking.  Stay warm and enjoy the beautiful view of the snow.  One of my younger sons like to bake with me and we have been enjoying the time to make some yummy treats since school is out.  

*cheer4bison* - Enjoying your pictures and hearing about your recent stay. I would love one of those lanterns you pictured.  Love the pretty little tree and glad to see your DH and DS enjoying the games.  My sons will enjoy that in March for the first time at VWL.  They always enjoy playing checkers at the places we've found throughout Magic Kingdom and at Ft. Wilderness. Great to see they are available in that area.   

Everyone stay warm and safe and have a great week!


----------



## blossomz

Well guys..thanks for all of the well wishes...hope the crowds won't be too bad!  At least the weather seems to have cooperated for us so far... no snow or ice as predicted!  Will check in and report back when we return!  See ya soon!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just looked at the list on the 2nd post of this thread and there are quite a few groupies there as well as Blossomz heading out.  Hope everyone there is having a great time if you happen to check the Dis while you are there!  

Deb (50 Years Too!) Dec 15-22 VWL/ BWV
ammo Dec 17-24 VWL
Jim (magicalmcwho) Dec 20-28 VWL
DisneyMamaof2 Dec 20 - 30 VWL
Good Ol Gal Dec 21-28 VWL
WolfpackFan Dec 21-26 VWL
Blossomz Dec 22-26 Poly


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  I am sure I will be visiting the Lodge at least once...so look for me in my pink DVC hat with our little groupie moose pinned to the front!  Would love meet up!


----------



## Muushka

Blossomz!  You are Poly-bound!  Then Lisa and then Muushka and Mary J!!!  Happy trails to you, I hope you have a wonderful time, you too Lisa.

I love everyone's pictures.  Makes me feel like I'm there.  Less than 2 weeks!!  And from all the things I have read about crowds at the beginning of Dec, maybe we did the right thing switching to Jan.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka, 
I was thinking the same thing about your January trip when I was hearing so many report of the crowds.  You will probably be glad once you are there!  I know you have missed being there during the holidays, and it doesn't help right now, but it does mean your trip is not almost finished!  Which week in December do you usually go?


----------



## Muushka

Dory, you are so sweet.   Thank you for the encouraging words.  It has been tough not going!

We always go either the first week or the second week of Dec.  Unless a cruise is involved (which it has been the past few years).  One of our most favorite Dec trips was 4 days at BCV, 4 days at VWL and then on the Wonder for 4 days over Christmas (day).  That trip was my favorite!

How about you?  When do you usually go?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka, That sounds wonderful!  We have never been on a cruise.  

We don't really have a regular time, but most recently went May 2007 (all 6 of us at OKW), late Dec 07-early January 08 (not on points at Ft. Wilderness all 6 of us), May 08 (4 of us and extended family of 8 at OKW), and September 08 (just DH and me at WL).   We've only been a few times at Christmas.  We've been a couple of times during the Food and Wine Festival, a few times during the Flower & Garden Festival, a few times during spring break, and a couple of summer trips.  When the boys were little we loved going in the off season.  So I miss WDW year round.  I guess we all do.  

Hope January turns out to be a great time for you. Great way to start 2009!


----------



## Muushka

Sounds like we may have vacationed at the same time a few times!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Deb (50 Years Too!) Dec 15-22 VWL/ BWV
> ammo Dec 17-24 VWL
> Jim (magicalmcwho) Dec 20-28 VWL
> DisneyMamaof2 Dec 20 - 30 VWL
> Good Ol Gal Dec 21-28 VWL
> WolfpackFan Dec 21-26 VWL
> Blossomz Dec 22-26 Poly



*Wishing lots of fun times to the Groupies in or heading out to WDW !  Blossomz....have a great time at the Poly---friends of mine just visited this resort last week and they had some really cool gingerbread houses set up !

Jill.....I love those lanterns too !*


----------



## tea pot

Kickapoo Joie Juice said:


> !
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Oh yeah, all the t shirts and mugs were 40% off IN THE PARKS and Christmas stuff was 50% off.  I was like a kid in a candy shop!  Now I just have to wrap it.  I think every member of my family is getting mugs this year.  Our car clinked on the way home we had so many mugs....



Sounds like a Disney Christmas   We missed the sales when we were down and we always buy mugs... for our tea of course.



bobbiwoz said:


> We love the bike rental option at VWL!  On the trail to FW we nearly always see deer.  We like to ride around the inside trails, especially around the holidays, Halloween, Christmas, the people outdo Disney with decorations.  We visit the horse barn and say hello to the big horses!  There's a pony ride available for youngsters.
> Bobbi



I've never wondered over to the campground or renting bikes at VWL. Sounds like a great non-park thing to do. Do they provide a map and are there walking trails as well?



cheer4bison said:


> If only I could bring one of these cool lanterns home with me.  I think it would look great on my deck here in NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm, groupies!



I  agree with that Home Feel... out of all the DVC resorts Our Lodge has the Warmest and Home Like feel for us.  I love those laterns too.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Great Christmas Moose 

To all groupies heading down and to those who are already there...
Have  A Magical Trip .*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hello from Pennsylvania!!!  Hope everyone is getting their shopping done!  Can't believe how close to Christmas it is.  Don't know when I will get back on the boards.  We are going to Hershey tomorrow then my sister gets into town Christmas eve.  So I will wish all of you a Merry Christmas now!  You all are so great and you deserve a great Christmas!  
Eliza if you start a new thread sometime in the next week could you please PM me so I don't get lost?  Thanks!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Dory, you are so sweet.   Thank you for the encouraging words.  It has been tough not going!
> 
> We always go either the first week or the second week of Dec.  Unless a cruise is involved (which it has been the past few years).  One of our most favorite Dec trips was 4 days at BCV, 4 days at VWL and then on the Wonder for 4 days over Christmas (day).  That trip was my favorite!



Hey there Groupies-

Muushka - I've been depressed since last Wednesday when my sister and her kids left for a week at WDW!

We are still around - crazed since Thanksgiving making preparations for Christmas.  First time on the boards since Thanksgiving! 

Granny - we feel your pain (of work) and thanks Muushka for keeping the vacation schedule alive!  We hope to add our dates for next year soon!

Here's a picture of our new family member - Buddy!  He's with us four weeks last Saturday - and is settling into the family enough to start "testing his limits".  He LOVES Gracie - kisses her all the time!





I received a message today - top 10 eating tips for the holidays - and just had to share it with you all :

1. Avoid carrot sticks. Anyone who puts carrots on a holiday buffet table knows nothing of the spirit. In fact, if you see carrots, leave immediately. Go next door, where they're serving rum balls.

 2. Drink as much eggnog as you can. And quickly. It's rare. You cannot find it any other time of year but now. So drink up! Who cares that it has 10,000 calories in every sip? It's not as if you're going to turn into an Eggnog-alcoholic or something. It's a treat. Enjoy it. Have one for me. Have two. It's later than you think. 

3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy.  Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano. Repeat.

4. As for mashed potatoes, always ask if they're made with skim milk or whole milk. If it's skim, pass. Why bother? It's like buying a sports car with an automatic transmission.

5. Do not have a snack before going to a party in an effort to control your  eating. The whole point of going to a holiday party is to eat other people's food for free. Lots of it. Hello?

 6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's.  You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.

 7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of Attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. If you leave them behind.  You're never going to see them again.

 8. Same for pies. Apple, Pumpkin, Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three.  When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?

9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some standards.
And finally.....
10.  If you don't feel terrible when you leave the party or get up from the table, you haven't been paying attention. Re-read tips, start over, but hurry, January is just around the corner. 

We just wanted to wish everyone a truly magical holiday - whatever holiday you are celebrating at this time of the year.  Many of us have had  "life challenges" this past year - and we are grateful to be allowed to share them and get the support from this wonderful "Groupie family".

Have a very Merry Christmas everyone!

Leslie & Bob - Gracie and Buddy


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hello from Pennsylvania!!!  Hope everyone is getting their shopping done!  Can't believe how close to Christmas it is.  Don't know when I will get back on the boards.  We are going to Hershey tomorrow then my sister gets into town Christmas eve.  So I will wish all of you a Merry Christmas now!  You all are so great and you deserve a great Christmas!
> Eliza if you start a new thread sometime in the next week could you please PM me so I don't get lost?  Thanks!



A Merry Christmas to you.
Have a Wonderful Holiday with your family   and enjoy Hershey


----------



## tea pot

*Happydinks *Love you new puppy Buddy I'm sure he will bring alot of fun and love to your family.
and Thanks for the Best Holiday Eating Tips. I will be sure to follow all 10.
Have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Muushka

HD!  Where the heck have you been??  I was going to send the troops out to look for you!  Actually I was getting ready to email, but I wanted to make it more dramatic.

I loved that list!!  Too funny.  And for the record, I love mincemeat.  I think myself and one other person in the world love it!  So I will have one of each, thank you very much!

Wow, you have family that actually goes to WDW?  We are the only weirdos!  

Your new pup looks very adjusted.  I'm sure Gracie loves all the lovin'!

Well there was no room at the Inn (literaly, Fearrington was booked!) so we will have our Christmas Eve open house.  Hopefully we will have guests!  Just kidding, we will.

Merry Christmas for those who won't check in for a while.


----------



## horselover

HD - thanks for the eating tips.  Too funny!  I particularly play to pay attention to the egg nog one!  Your puppy is so cute!  Congrats on your new family member.

Just wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas!     May they be filled with love, laughter, too much food & blessings for the New Year!


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> And for the record, I love mincemeat.  I think myself and one other person in the world love it!  So I will have one of each, thank you very much!



OMG Muushka! I love mincemeat too. I am truly beginning to think that some of the Groupies were separated at birth!

Just in case the next few days get crazy and I don't make it back for awhile...

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday season. Muushka - Thank you for volunteering to maintain the trip thread for the groupies on Chapter 3. You have some big shoes to fill...lol...Granny, thanks for all the work keeping up with the list  I have some new trips planned you can post after the holidays..lol

OT -Eliza - I read your posts on the tenant eviction thread. Funny how some people think landlords should be taken advantage of and give people a free ride. I couldn't believe the post "maybe she just went over her Christmas BUDGET" How about the rent BUDGET??

To all the groupies lucky enough to be at the lodge this holiday season have a great time and remember some pics for the rest of us.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> We just wanted to wish everyone a truly magical holiday - whatever holiday you are celebrating at this time of the year.  Many of us have had  "life challenges" this past year - and we are grateful to be allowed to share them and get the support from this wonderful "Groupie family".
> 
> Leslie & Bob - Gracie and Buddy



I so agree with this!  You were all so wonderful to me with what I went through with losing my dog and some other things.  I really appreciate all the support you all have given me.  I'm glad to be a part of this "Groupie family"!
HD I love the pictures of Buddy and Gracie!!!  Glad they are doing well and I hope your family has a great Christmas.



tea pot said:


> A Merry Christmas to you.
> Have a Wonderful Holiday with your family   and enjoy Hershey


Thanks TP!  We went to Chocolate World today and bought alot of candy!!!!!
My sister and her family get here tomorrow!  Can't wait!
Merry Christmas!

Eliza in case I don't get back on here by Friday  - Happy Kwanzaa!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone !  I'm recovering from a full day of shopping.  I didn't get home from work until 4:30 am......I have a head cold.....and now I'm simply exhausted.  

Wanted to say to Happy Dinks that I just love the pic of Buddy !  How cute !  Glad he's settling in.  Love the "10 tips for holiday eating".  I'll be passing that along to friends/family.   

DLI....just love Hershey at Christmas !  Have a wonderful time with your family.


Wishing the Merriest of Christmas' to all of you !


----------



## loribell

MERRY CHRISTMAS GROUPIES!


I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and many more wonderful memories made at our wonderful lodge next year. 


HD - How did you get a picture of our dog?  We have a beagle. His name is Buddy!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> *3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy.  Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano. Repeat.* *
> 6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's.  You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.*
> 7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of Attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. If you leave them behind.  You're never going to see them again.
> 
> 8. Same for pies. Apple, Pumpkin, Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three.  When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?
> 
> 9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some standards.[/COLOR]
> And finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyNutzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Groupies,
> 
> OT -Eliza - I read your posts on the tenant eviction thread. Funny how some people think landlords should be taken advantage of and give people a free ride. I couldn't believe the post "maybe she just went over her Christmas BUDGET" How about the rent BUDGET??
> 
> To all the groupies lucky enough to be at the lodge this holiday season have a great time and remember some pics for the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dinks, OMG
> I think that should be mandatory reading every December 1st.  I always thought it was a conspiracy to diet during the holidays.
> Hey DisneyNut,
> I know, nothing says holiday cheer like being homeless.   Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> *To All my buddies on the boards.
> I am eternally grateful for the friendship, fun, zanniness, compassion and endless support shown by my friends who come to play here.  I watched the "bucket list" with Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholas and one of the items on the list was something about "change some one's life for the better".  You guys can officially cross that off your "to-do" list, I have been moved by each and every post.  Thank you!
> Wishing every one the greatest, gloriest, goofiest Christmas and Hannauka celebrations in groupies history.
> 
> Love you all madly,
> Eliza *
Click to expand...


----------



## eliza61

eliza61 said:


> Happydinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> *3. If something comes with gravy, use it. That's the whole point of gravy.  Gravy does not stand alone. Pour it on. Make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes. Fill it with gravy. Eat the volcano. Repeat.* *
> 6. Under no circumstances should you exercise between now and New Year's.  You can do that in January when you have nothing else to do. This is the time for long naps, which you'll need after circling the buffet table while carrying a 10-pound plate of food and that vat of eggnog.*
> 7. If you come across something really good at a buffet table, like frosted cookies in the shape and size of Santa, position yourself near them and don't budge. Have as many as you can before becoming the center of Attention. They're like a beautiful pair of shoes. If you leave them behind.  You're never going to see them again.
> 
> 8. Same for pies. Apple, Pumpkin, Mincemeat. Have a slice of each. Or if you don't like mincemeat, have two apples and one pumpkin. Always have three.  When else do you get to have more than one dessert? Labor Day?
> 
> 9. Did someone mention fruitcake? Granted, it's loaded with the mandatory celebratory calories, but avoid it at all cost. I mean, have some standards.[/COLOR]
> And finally.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dinks, OMG
> I think that should be mandatory reading every December 1st.  I always thought it was a conspiracy to diet during the holidays.
> Hey DisneyNut,
> I know, nothing says holiday cheer like being homeless.   Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> *To All my buddies on the boards.
> I am eternally grateful for the friendship, fun, zanniness, compassion and endless support shown by my friends who come to play here.  I watched the "bucket list" with Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholas and one of the items on the list was something about "change some one's life for the better".  You guys can officially cross that off your "to-do" list, I have been moved by each and every post.  Thank you!
> Wishing every one the greatest, gloriest, goofiest Christmas and Hannauka celebrations in groupies history.*Love you all madly,
> Eliza
Click to expand...


----------



## eliza61

OMG,
I quoted myself.  Time for some egg nog.


----------



## jimmytammy

Feel the same way Eliza.  This is the time of year when we reflect on what is important in life and what really matters.  So though Im not on here as often as I would like, I want to say, you folks matter to me.  Thanks for being my DIS friends.  And thanks for sharing a kindred spirit in our love of the Lodge.

Merry Christmas to one and all!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Happy Holidays to all the VWL Groupies from one who mostly just lurks here!  I enjoy everyone's antics and stories...hope everyone has a safe & happy holiday!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm wishing all the groupies a happy holidays.


----------



## Muushka

*VWL Groupies rock. Period.

As a year ends, I look forward to 2009. 
You all know what you mean to me.  

I wish everyone, even you lurkers  a Very Merry Christmas, 
Happy Chanukah and a Joyous Kwanzaa.*​


----------



## Happydinks

loribell said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS GROUPIES!
> HD - How did you get a picture of our dog?  We have a beagle. His name is Buddy!



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! 

Glad I could get back one more time to catch up on the posts!

*Loribell - *Believe it or not - this is our "second go-round" with a "beagle named Bud"! Our very first dog - a mostly beagle with some daschund/basset hound thrown in was "Bud".  Since "new Buddy" already had his name for almost 4 years (he was an owner surrender to the shelter) and it wasn't a "shelter name"  - we didn't have the heart to totally rock his little world by trying to change his name on top of everything else that had happened to him!

*Eliza and Muushka* - special thanks and good wishes to you both for this holiday.  ELiza - this board wouldn't be the same without you always making us smile with your "Eliza-wit" and Muushka for being the kind, cheerful, and good hearted cheerleader.  You guys help keep this Board waaayy special!

For any Groupie traveling - be safe!  For all those in WDW - we're jealous - but have a great time! 

Leslie


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Always thinking about my Groupies..........*
http://greetings.aol.com/view.pd?i=100765051&m=6589&source=aolc992

*Merry, Merry !
Maria*


----------



## Muushka

Maria,  , love the card.

HD,   you Groupies are easy to be nice to.  And by the way, did you send me an email?  I emailed you asking if it was you. I sure hope so, otherwise I have a big mystery on my hands.


----------



## Granny

Thanks to each and every one of the Groupies, Lurkers and even (gasp) those who can't stand VWL in any way, shape or form.  I wish everyone a wonderful, blessed Christmas.


----------



## Kickapoo Joie Juice

Merry Christmas everyone!

I'm looking up a Brie en Croute recipe that Emeril made on tv for tomorrow, and I just had to duck over hee  

So far today I've cooked an apple pie, lemon raspberry champagne drop cookies, black and white brownies, and sweet potato souffle.   And I made the spinach dip.

Tomorrow my husband's family is bringing over two quiches and a pecan pie, and we're going to do ham, white wine turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, the brie, cranberry relish, and pumpkin crunch pie.

This is my first Christmas in our new house with my kick butt 6 burner stove-today was the first time I used all of them AND the oven at the same time. 

I think tomorrow I will, too.  I figure I have to be burning off almost as many calories as I'm gonna eat tomorrow with all the work and the sweating, right???


----------



## ransom

Merry Christmas, Groupies!  May your holiday be filled with moosie good cheer.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merry Christmas, Groupies!  From Cape May where we'll be hosting some Coast Guard recruits for the holiday.  Does anyone have a loved one who is in basic training this year?  

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Wow Kickapoo....your holiday menu line-up sounds delicious !

Merry Merry Day to all today !   I had a little Christmas magic this morning---I got called off work !  I was due to work 7 am to 3 pm but they told me they could let me stay home today !  So that made my Christmas day for sure !

Bobbiwoz...that's so nice of you and your family to host the Coast Guard recruits. *


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Merry Christmas Groupies!*

*Deb*


----------



## Muushka

*Maria*, I am so glad you got to stay home today.  What a gift that is!

*Kickapoo*, thank you very much.  Now my keyboard is covered in drool!   What exactly is white wine turkey?  Sounds delicious.  Everything sounds delicious, even your brand new 6 burner stove!  What time is dinner????? 

My cooking adventures include 3 quiches and a prime rib roast covered in 2 cups of Kosher salt.  They say it is delicious, I sure hope so!
*
Merry Christmas to all*


----------



## tea pot

MERRY CHRISTMAS GROUPIES   
and God Bless Us Everyone


----------



## Happydinks

Good "Day After Christmas" Morning Groupies!

Hope everyone who was celebrating had a joyous day yesterday.  Feeling a little hung-over  - from yesterday's FOOD!  Based on people's posts, we have a feeling that there may be a few more "food hangovers" today.  If I see one more "hot dog sock" (nephew's name for hot dogs wrapped in crescent rolls), sugar cookie, or peanut butter ball, I will have to check myself into food rehab. 

Got the full WDW report from my sister's trip.  She and her kids had never been to our beloved Lodge before on their trips scared1: ) - and said that they were blown away by it.  Said it was totally their favorite resort - how could it not be!  She also said that until they were leaving on Monday - they really didn't have any crowds.  Guess the economic backlash may be starting to hit.  

To all of those out there braving the "new black Friday" for retailers - happy shopping.  To all those who had to head back to work today (Bob did!) - hope that it is a "quiet" day for you.

On to New Years!!!!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> [
> 
> 
> *To All my buddies on the boards.
> I am eternally grateful for the friendship, fun, zanniness, compassion and endless support shown by my friends who come to play here.  I watched the "bucket list" with Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholas and one of the items on the list was something about "change some one's life for the better".  You guys can officially cross that off your "to-do" list, I have been moved by each and every post.  Thank you!
> Wishing every one the greatest, gloriest, goofiest Christmas and Hannauka celebrations in groupies history.
> 
> Love you all madly,
> Eliza *




Thanks so much... We recently saw the bucket list and what a great movie...
It does make you think about what's important in life.  
Finding this thread and all of you groupies has been so important me.
 I know I've said it before but it is so true, you are people who "Understand"  




jimmytammy said:


> Feel the same way Eliza.  This is the time of year when we reflect on what is important in life and what really matters.  So though Im not on here as often as I would like, I want to say, you folks matter to me.  Thanks for being my DIS friends.  And thanks for sharing a kindred spirit in our love of the Lodge.
> 
> Merry Christmas to one and all!!



That's it...... *Kindred Spirits*



Wishing the Merriest of Christmas' to all of you ![/COLOR][/FONT]














[/QUOTE]

Maria just love your pics always the BEST


----------



## mickeymorse

A Very Merry Belated Christmas to all Groupies everywhere.
Its been a very busy couple of weeks and haven't been around much.

Time to go read the last few pages and catch up.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Morning Groupies,

Hope you are all having a relaxing after Christmas weekend.

I'm not going to do a review of our stay last week because others do a much better job of it than I do.  But I have to mention that VWL and WL have the *friendliest*, most helpful CM's.  We stayed at another DVC resort also, for the Epcot convenience.  Even my young adult kids mentioned that the CM's weren't as friendly as the lodge's CM's.  Another big plus to our favorite resort! 

Maria and the rest of you with the great graphics, thanks so much for sharing, I've really gotten a kick out of them. 

Deb


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Greetings Everyone:  I hope I'm not intruding here.  I have a question for all you WL fans.  I am coming to WDW over marathon weekend Jan 9-11.  I wanted to meet Ranger Stan while I'm there.  Does anyone know his schedule?  Thanks.


----------



## mickeymorse

Okay, I'm officially caught up. I gained 10 pounds just from reading all the great food everyone was having.


ransom said:


> There is bike rental, including bicycle surrey rental.
> 
> They also rent Sea Raycers (water mice).  We tried that out last month, and had a wonderful time!



For those of you that remember, back in 95', they had a new program called the food and fun plan. I believe it was the precursor to todays DDP. The sea raycers were included once per day. We did them from the Poly a couple times and zoomed around both Bay Lake and Seven seas. Also got the little pontoon boats from Dixie Landings and got to do the run to DTD. What a lot of fun. Would recommend them to everyone. Oh yeah. I think they changed the plan cause they lost money on me. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> This is my favorite picture of Ginger from when she was a puppy.


That is a great photo Dory. Your DS did a nice job.



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Always thinking about my Groupies..........*
> http://greetings.aol.com/view.pd?i=100765051&m=6589&source=aolc992
> 
> *Merry, Merry !
> Maria*



Loved your card Maria. Thanks for being the groupie graphics artist.

HD. I loved your list and I am following the eggnog one. I love eggnog. Its weird though, my kids won't touch it. Thats okay, more for me 

Okay, now what are everyones traditional New Years Eve plans? For us its spending the evening with close family and eating and eating ( seafood smorgasbord ) until New Years Rockin Eve comes on.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mickeymorse said:


> Okay, I'm officially caught up. I gained 10 pounds just from reading all the great food everyone was having.
> 
> 
> For those of you that remember, back in 95', they had a new program called the food and fun plan. I believe it was the precursor to todays DDP. The sea raycers were included once per day. We did them from the Poly a couple times and zoomed around both Bay Lake and Seven seas. Also got the little pontoon boats from Dixie Landings and got to do the run to DTD. What a lot of fun. Would recommend them to everyone. Oh yeah. I think they changed the plan cause they lost money on me.
> 
> 
> That is a great photo Dory. Your DS did a nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved your card Maria. Thanks for being the groupie graphics artist.
> 
> HD. I loved your list and I am following the eggnog one. I love eggnog. Its weird though, my kids won't touch it. Thats okay, more for me
> 
> Okay, now what are everyones traditional New Years Eve plans? For us its spending the evening with close family and eating and eating ( seafood smorgasbord ) until New Years Rockin Eve comes on.


The big partyers that we are, we will be watching the big ball drop and Ryan Seacrest's Rockin Eve!!


----------



## Muushka

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone:  I hope I'm not intruding here.  I have a question for all you WL fans.  I am coming to WDW over marathon weekend Jan 9-11.  I wanted to meet Ranger Stan while I'm there.  Does anyone know his schedule?  Thanks.



Intruding?  On a Groupie thread??  

I am not sure of the answer, but I know that one of them with more knowlege will come up with the right answer.

Have a great time at our beloved Wilderness Lodge!

MM, we don't have NYE firmed up yet.  We never go to downtown Raleigh and watch the giant Acorn drop (no, not a joke, city of oaks tradition) and probably never will.  Hoping one of our friends will have a party!


----------



## mickeymorse

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone:  I hope I'm not intruding here.  I have a question for all you WL fans.  I am coming to WDW over marathon weekend Jan 9-11.  I wanted to meet Ranger Stan while I'm there.  Does anyone know his schedule?  Thanks.



Intruding? Not a chance. Welcome to the best thread going. Are you staying at WL? Running the marathon? Sorry but I can't answer your question. Our first trip to VWL is in 25 days. We hope to see Ranger Stan as well.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hey Muush. You are more than welcome to bring the Mr and crash our party.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> Okay, now what are everyones traditional New Years Eve plans? For us its spending the evening with close family and eating and eating ( seafood smorgasbord ) until New Years Rockin Eve comes on.





Muushka said:


> Intruding?  On a Groupie thread??
> 
> 
> MM, we don't have NYE firmed up yet.  We never go to downtown Raleigh and watch the giant Acorn drop (no, not a joke, city of oaks tradition) and probably never will.  Hoping one of our friends will have a party!



 Giant Acorn?  I think that should be televised too.  Growing up in NYC I remember I couldn't wait until I got old enough to go downtown to see the ball drop.  Finally, I think at 16 my parents let me go with my older brother and a couple of cousins.  I remember thinking "You gotta be kidding me", this is it?   Pretty much stand around in the cold for a couple of hours then get back on the train to go home.   

We're pretty big celebrators not because of the New Year but because the 1st is my birthday and Rizzo the Rat B-day is on the 12/26  (Ladies, never ever go into labor on Christmas day...talk about skeleton crew.  The only doctors on call was the guy who just finished taking his board exams from Guam.   )  so we sort of combine all 3 and celebrate.

I will cook some black eyed peas.  It's a tradition that is supposed to bring prosperity and wealth to the household.  I'm  thinking if I cook up a 55 gallon drum of the stuff maybe the economy will bounce back a little.  What ever mojo works.


----------



## 50 years Too!

A big *Happy Birthday* to* Eliza* and her *son*!

* Mouse Skywalker* I believe Stan does tours Wednesday through Saturday at 9 am.
At least that is what the schedule was a few weeks ago.  YOu might check though because he's not always there.  The tours are done by someone else when he can't be there.

About New Years--I also am not a big partyer.  Some friends asked us over but We're doing something with my daughter who will _sob_ be going back to Japan on the 2nd.  Probably just dinner out and a movie, then home to have a toast at midnight.

*Deb*


----------



## jimmytammy

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone:  I hope I'm not intruding here.  I have a question for all you WL fans.  I am coming to WDW over marathon weekend Jan 9-11.  I wanted to meet Ranger Stan while I'm there.  Does anyone know his schedule?  Thanks.



First, welcome to our little(but steadily growing)band of brother and sisterhood known as the groupies.  Come back anytime!

Stan is at work Wed.-Sat., from 7am til 4pm.  He does Flag Family from 8:15 til around 8:45.  Then from 9 til about 10, he does the Wonders of the Lodge tour.  This is free, so if you time it right, meet him near the big support pole just in front of Guest Relations in the lobby.

He usually takes lunch around 1 til 1:30.

He pretty much roams around the lobby the rest of the day, or he may be just outside the lobby greeting people as they come into the main doors.

He is a super nice fellow and loves to meet folks.  He is possibly retiring in June, say be sure to say hello if at all possible.

Tell him Jimmy, Tammy and all the Groupies say hello!  He will know who you are talking about.


----------



## loribell

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Greetings Everyone:  I hope I'm not intruding here.  I have a question for all you WL fans.  I am coming to WDW over marathon weekend Jan 9-11.  I wanted to meet Ranger Stan while I'm there.  Does anyone know his schedule?  Thanks.



Aren't these people a great group. I knew someone would come along and answer your question for you. 

Please feel free to stick around with the groupies.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Maria* - thanks for the cute groupie card and for all the awesome graphics you share  

*happydinks* - enjoyed the holiday tips and totally agree with the make a volcano out of your mashed potatoes and fill it with gravy part.  Also the pie advice is good advice.   

*tea pot* - I know what you mean about people who "understand"  

*50 years Too!* - glad you had a safe trip and nice to hear compliments like that about the CM at the lodge.   You should at least tell us the highlights of your trip!  Curious minds want to know.   

*Mouse Skywalker* -  and glad jimmytammy saw your question.  I would love to take Ranger Stan's tour when we are there in March.  Have seen him before and talked to him, but have never done the tour or flag family.  He really is such a friendly man and adds so much to the WL. 

*mickeymorse* - thanks  I'll tell my DS who did it.  I think it may be the first he did like that when he was about 11.  My other favorite is Genie in color with my boys in B&W.  I'm just amazed that he teaches himself how to do stuff like that. Didn't get that from Dory! 

*Muushka* - Are you getting excited about your trip?  Not too many days until you leave is it?

*Eliza* - oh my labor on the day after Christmas must have been quite the adventure   Why am I reminded of "I'm not a doctor but I play one on tv"?   Hope you and Rizzo have a wonderful birthday/new year's celebration.  

*jimmytammy* - thanks for the info about Ranger Stan.  Loved the pictures of your family with him you posted from your recent stay.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday week!  Noticed a few are heading to the world soon.

Muushka Jan 3-5 BCV Jan 5-9 VWL
MaryJ Jan 3 - 10 VWL
horselover Jan 17-21 VWL
bgraham34 Jan 21-25 VWL
MickeyMorse Jan 23-24 POP, Jan 24-30 VWL 
Disney Loving Iowan Jan 28 - Feb 3 BWV

Can't wait to hear about these trips. Hope the rest of you who just got back had awesome vacations and will report back soon.  

Happy new year!


----------



## bzzelady

Hello Groupies!  I know it has been a long time since I have been over here to the thread, but I had to come and wish you all a wonderful and happy holiday season!  Work has been bad (too many poor people critically ill and in my CCU the past two months) and I just haven't had much time to spend on the boards.  
I just scheduled my next VWL stay for October 6-13, 2009  
I wanted to stay at our beloved Lodge in June...but the DM and DD overruled me for the Beach Club and Villas.  DM booked and paid for the 4/3 deal and I added on four studio nights at the end of the trip.  My DD9 is just overjoyed at the prospect of having Stormalong Bay at her disposal, but I am really hoping that by the DVC portion of the trip, she is wanting to pool hop over to the Lodge


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Stan is at work Wed.-Sat., from 7am til 4pm.  He does Flag Family from 8:15 til around 8:45.  Then from 9 til about 10, he does the Wonders of the Lodge tour.  This is free, so if you time it right, meet him near the big support pole just in front of Guest Relations in the lobby.
> 
> He usually takes lunch around 1 til 1:30.
> 
> He pretty much roams around the lobby the rest of the day, or he may be just outside the lobby greeting people as they come into the main doors.
> 
> He is a super nice fellow and loves to meet folks.  He is possibly retiring in June, say be sure to say hello if at all possible.
> 
> Tell him Jimmy, Tammy and all the Groupies say hello!  He will know who you are talking about.



Rats!  We'll be arriving on Sat. & leaving on Wed.  I was really hoping to do the tour with him this time since it will probably be the last opportunity.  Maybe we'll catch him on Wed. before we leave.  Who does Flag family Sun-Tue?

Hope everyone is enjoying the post-holiday season.  My shoulder is getting better every day.  I'm up to about 60% forward movement & about 40% to the side.  Moving right along nicely.  

I'm down to 19days now!  Woo hoo!       Still nothing on the wait list.     Wait lists never seem to work out for me.   I really would have liked to keep that cash I'll be shelling out for 1 night in the Lodge, but I have a feeling it's not going to happen.

Anyone have any exciting plans for NYE?  We don't usually do anything.  We're old & boring now!


----------



## Muushka

Yes *Dory*, we are excited!  I just realized that it has been over 1 year since we stayed at VWL! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas. 

*bzzelady*!    Good to see you!  What do you do in the CCU?  It is funny, being a medical person myself, I avoided hospitals like the plague.  I am very grateful to people like you who have the stomach to work in them! I'm glad VWL is in your future!

*horselover*, I am also hoping to be flag family!!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Yes *Dory*, we are excited!  I just realized that it has been over 1 year since we stayed at VWL! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.
> *horselover*, I am also hoping to be flag family!!



Good morning All!

*Muushka* - a year - holy cow!  Can't believe that you haven't had withdrawls! You and Mr. and soo lucky to be going on Saturday - need someone to carry your bags? FYI - When we were there in October, and we tried to be the flag family - no go.  The CM told us that it's best to ask at check-in if you're there for an extended stay - got better chance of getting a slot.

*horselover*- Glad to hear your shoulder is getting better.  Just in time for your trip!  Yep - we're "old" too!  Sometimes we make an early movie (if Bob can get home in time) - eat at Applebee's/Ruby Tuesday's - and home by 9:30!  Our little NY Eve adventure on 12/31/99 - went to an early movie - got out at like 8 pm - and everything was CLOSED!  Drove around, found a Papa John's open, walked in and tried to get a pizza - no go.  Ended up eating peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for dinner that year! 

*Eliza* - I thought the black-eyed peas were just a "southern" thing.  Never heard of such a thing while growing up/living in NJ - then when we moved here 20 yrs ago - that's all people talked about for New Years.  Maybe this WOULD be a good year to try it.  For some reason, I think adding stewed tomatoes to the black eyed peas (or serving them in addition) sounds like part of the "tradition" down South - I think!  

Hey - you and Rizzo have a great Birthday celebration !  Our friend's birthday is on 12/31 - at least his parents got the tax deduction for the year for all his Mom's trouble!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yes *Dory*, we are excited!  I just realized that it has been over 1 year since we stayed at VWL! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> *horselover*, I am also hoping to be flag family!!




A year   I think that should automatically qualify you to be flag family.  If you get the chance remember pictures, picture, pictures..  Are you guys doing a cruise also this time?  

Hey Muush, I thought about starting the groupies part 3 on New Years day.  I can't imagine a better way to bring in 2009 then with my friends.  Do we have enough space to last until then?  I can't remember when they automatically cut off threads


Happydinks said:


> Good morning All!
> 
> 
> *Eliza* - I thought the black-eyed peas were just a "southern" thing.  Never heard of such a thing while growing up/living in NJ - then when we moved here 20 yrs ago - that's all people talked about for New Years.  Maybe this WOULD be a good year to try it.  For some reason, I think adding stewed tomatoes to the black eyed peas (or serving them in addition) sounds like part of the "tradition" down South - I think!
> 
> Hey - you and Rizzo have a great Birthday celebration !  Our friend's birthday is on 12/31 - at least his parents got the tax deduction for the year for all his Mom's trouble!



Mornin Happydinks.
I think it is a Southern tradition, my parents are Louisiana and South Carolina transplants.  No one else in the house will touch them, so I'm just going to have to keep all the wealth to myself.    Thanks for the Bd wishes


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> A year   I think that should automatically qualify you to be flag family.  If you get the chance remember pictures, picture, pictures..  Are you guys doing a cruise also this time?
> 
> Hey Muush, I thought about starting the groupies part 3 on New Years day.  I can't imagine a better way to bring in 2009 then with my friends.  Do we have enough space to last until then?  I can't remember when they automatically cut off threads
> 
> 
> Mornin Happydinks.
> I think it is a Southern tradition, my parents are Louisiana and South Carolina transplants.  No one else in the house will touch them, so I'm just going to have to keep all the wealth to myself.    Thanks for the Bd wishes



New Year's Day sounds like a great beginning to our thread.  I am pretty sure we will make it till then.  I think they cut it off at 250 pages.  Plus it's your birthday! 

Nope, no cruise this time.  But with this terrible economy, we are thinking of sneaking in one this spring if we can get a good deal (obviously not DCL!).  My sister found an 11 night cruise on a great ship for $650 oceanview.  What a deal!! 

Yes, I think we should qualify for flag family due to these extreme circumstances
...lackaVWLformorethanayear-oma!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Giant Acorn?  I think that should be televised too.  Growing up in NYC I remember I couldn't wait until I got old enough to go downtown to see the ball drop.  Finally, I think at 16 my parents let me go with my older brother and a couple of cousins.  I remember thinking "You gotta be kidding me", this is it?   Pretty much stand around in the cold for a couple of hours then get back on the train to go home.
> 
> We're pretty big celebrators not because of the New Year but because the 1st is my birthday and Rizzo the Rat B-day is on the 12/26  (Ladies, never ever go into labor on Christmas day...talk about skeleton crew.  The only doctors on call was the guy who just finished taking his board exams from Guam.   )  so we sort of combine all 3 and celebrate.
> 
> I will cook some black eyed peas.  It's a tradition that is supposed to bring prosperity and wealth to the household.  I'm  thinking if I cook up a 55 gallon drum of the stuff maybe the economy will bounce back a little.  What ever mojo works.



I like the sound of the Giant Acorn drop...... much more country.
*A Big Happy Birthday*...to both of you  
I know what you mean about skeleton crews in the hospital.. I sure did my share of Holiday shifts  

The Black Eyed Peas sound like a good idea.  I just may try it.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Maria* -
> 
> *tea pot* - I know what you mean about people who "understand"
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great holiday week!  Noticed a few are heading to the world soon.
> 
> Muushka Jan 3-5 BCV Jan 5-9 VWL
> MaryJ Jan 3 - 10 VWL
> horselover Jan 17-21 VWL
> bgraham34 Jan 21-25 VWL
> MickeyMorse Jan 23-24 POP, Jan 24-30 VWL
> Disney Loving Iowan Jan 28 - Feb 3 BWV
> 
> Can't wait to hear about these trips. Hope the rest of you who just got back had awesome vacations and will report back soon.
> 
> Happy new year!



*Thanks** Dory*  

*WOW A Big Happy New Year to all of you Heading HOME*...  What a great way to start 2009  



bzzelady said:


> Hello Groupies!  I know it has been a long time since I have been over here to the thread, but I had to come and wish you all a wonderful and happy holiday season!  Work has been bad (too many poor people critically ill and in my CCU the past two months) and I just haven't had much time to spend on the boards.



I give you a lot of credit.. It's been years since I worked CCU...
Take care of yourself.. That's hard work both physically and emotionally




Muushka said:


> *bzzelady*!    Good to see you!  What do you do in the CCU?  It is funny, being a medical person myself, I avoided hospitals like the plague.  I am very grateful to people like you who have the stomach to work in them!
> !!



*Muushka*.... A true kindred spirit... a Nurse here.... what about you and *bzzelady*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> I give you a lot of credit.. It's been years since I worked CCU...
> Take you care of yourself.. That is hard work both physically and emotionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Muushka*.... A true kindred spirit... a Nurse here.... what about you and *bzzelady*



My thanks to all of you who are nurses.  I could *never* do your job and we always appreciate the good ones we have had.  I'm sure the holidays are rough for those in the medical field.


----------



## Muushka

I'm a former medical technologist (yeah....blood) that finally had enough and retired way too early!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> I'm a former medical technologist (yeah....blood) that finally had enough and retired way too early!


A registered respiratory therapist here....! Yep, after 22 yrs., I had to get my life back. Now I work as desktop support.....hmmm....guess I missed that memo!!


----------



## bzzelady

Thanks everyone.  I am a critical care nurse in a very busy cardiac critical care and post open heart surgery unit.  We have just been bombarded with very ill patients and did not see any kind of slowdown over the holiday.  It is often a very tough place to work.  I work 12 hour days three days per week, every third weekend, and get full time benefits.  For a nurse, unless you happen to be an agency nurse, is almost unheard of to have this kind of position and I'm really grateful to have the extra days at home, even though I work long hours on the other days.  

When you work holidays, you learn (and teach your family) that the actual day of the holiday is not what has the meaning...it's the time you spend together, no matter which particular day that happens to be.  This was not my holiday to work and I actually went in and helped Christmas Day on evening shift because the unit was very full.  We spent Christmas Eve and during the day on Christmas Day together and then I went to work at 3 pm.  My husband works in the IT department for the same health system and had to go in at 11 pm that night.  My DD was only too eager to go spend a night with her beloved Nana and Buddy so she went there after we celebrated in the morning.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glad everyone liked my groupie card---I was so happy to find something so appropriate for our Moose group.  The moose are out there...just gotta search.....*


> Ladies, never ever go into labor on Christmas day...talk about skeleton crew. The only doctors on call was the guy who just finished taking his board exams from Guam.  ) so we sort of combine all 3 and celebrate.


*Hey eliza...you have a Labor and Delivery nurse right here.  No skeleton crews at our hospital.  We are all mandated to work around the holidays & we are a teaching hospital so there are tons of residents as well as a seasoned attending doctor always in the hospital.  We do more than 5,000 deliveries a year....so we're always jumping.    Speaking of New years eve plans......I will be helping to deliver babies until 11:30 pm.   Then I'll rush to get home to the family before the ball drops on Time Square on TV and toast to the New Year ! 
bzzylady....sorry you've had so many sick patients in the unit.  That's always difficult.  We've had more than our share of fetal deaths this month too.  It's hard and I sympathize.  Most people think the Del Room is all fun.  But when you deliver 5,000 a year, believe me, we see our share of critical cases and deaths.  Just had one that I helped another nurse with on Dec 22.  Hang in there bzzelady. 


Muushka...you must be in powerful withdrawl mode from being away from the WL for a year !  Hang in there till Jan---and then take LOTS of pics for those of us who aren't staying there any time soon    We have snuck in a Feb trip to WDW !  We'll be there Feb 5-11 but sadly, at POP.  I have used up my DVC points for our upcoming May and August trips.   I need more POINTS !

Happy New Years week to you all !*


----------



## MiaSRN62

OT question:

Anyone know the best way to get from Philly to NYC ?  Eliza ? Anyone else who might know ?   
I was planning on taking the local train in Lansdale to 30th Street station in Philly, then connecting to NYC Penn Station.  But the Amtrak train tix from Philly to NYC are $150 each roundtrip ???  A bit too pricey for me.   Any suggestions ?  What if I drove ?  Maybe to a regional rail location in NY, parked there and then proceeded on in a train directly into the city ?  

Help please....this is very last minute.....but I'd like to make this happen.  

Thanks


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> OT question:
> 
> Anyone know the best way to get from Philly to NYC ?  Eliza ? Anyone else who might know ?
> I was planning on taking the local train in Lansdale to 30th Street station in Philly, then connecting to NYC Penn Station.  But the Amtrak train tix from Philly to NYC are $150 each roundtrip ???  A bit too pricey for me.   Any suggestions ?  What if I drove ?  Maybe to a regional rail location in NY, parked there and then proceeded on in a train directly into the city ?
> 
> Help please....this is very last minute.....but I'd like to make this happen.
> 
> Thanks



If it's more than 1 person Maria, 
Then driving is the cheaper way to go.  NYC is pretty easy to get around, it's just the traffic that is a pain so allow yourself some extra time to deal with that.  Parking in midtown is $40.00 bucks, tolls on 95 from exit 4 (Ben Franklin/cherry hill) I think is $4.75 each way and you have an toll out of the Lincoln tunnel.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> OT question:
> 
> Anyone know the best way to get from Philly to NYC ?  Eliza ? Anyone else who might know ?
> I was planning on taking the local train in Lansdale to 30th Street station in Philly, then connecting to NYC Penn Station.  But the Amtrak train tix from Philly to NYC are $150 each roundtrip ???  A bit too pricey for me.   Any suggestions ?  What if I drove ?  Maybe to a regional rail location in NY, parked there and then proceeded on in a train directly into the city ?
> 
> Help please....this is very last minute.....but I'd like to make this happen.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Maria,

If you want to avoid the parking costs and the nightmare of driving through the city you could drive and park at the Staten Island Ferry and take the Ferry to the city for free. They also have some park and rides in NJ that connect to the Path Train that will get you into the city. I think you could Park in Bayonne and take the Light Rail to the Path...I'm not too familiar with that route but I'm sure NJ Transit was a website with details. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks eliza and DisneyNutzy !!!  I appreciate it....we are plotting our course now....heading to bed soon.  We are debating driving.  Are there many parking lots in the city to park your car if need be ?  Hey....we may even try to hit the World of Disney store in NYC


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm really being a pain...I know.   
What do u think :
1) drive to Trenton and take the Trenton Transit regional rail to Penn Station (NY) ?

2) drive to get the Staten Island Ferry ?

Which puts you in a better area for sightseeing ?  I haven't been to NYC since college !  I had to see a Broadway play and do an essay on it when I went to Penn State.  So I'm really fuzzy.  

And hey....IF I do get to the Disney Store, I'll take pics and post them here.  

Appreciate it.


----------



## Tamplain

I wonder if I might impose on you all for a bit of information. I had posted in the mousecellaneous previously as am thinking of buying into the DVC program. Of course Disney is offering currently BLT and AKV. AKV not interested to me as I had nothing but trouble and bad luck with the buses on our trip a few weeks ago. Then I stumbled on this thread.

Anyhow we stayed at the WL and I was very at ease and comfortable there. Now I didn't get to see the villas so not really sure what they are like but the atmosphere at the WL really suited me. My wife was comfortable and enjoyed the place as well but she likes the idea of BLT on the monorail and closer to the MK. But my problem lies in the fact that I just cannot wrap myself around the ultra moderness of the BLT. I have stayed at the CR before and enjoyed it but it just seemed so anteseptic to me. 
I can't say much for the other places cause I haven't been to them and I surely cannot go visit all of them although some I can rule out already due to location.
I keep coming back to the WL but just not sure so wonder if some of you might share your thoughts on if the place is really worth it. I suppose I may have to go the resale route if Disney doesn't offer anything decent on the WL but not sure yet as they keep pushing the BLT and AKV not in a pressure mode but just guess that is what they want to sell right now.
Will probably make a move sometime this month or next so some insight might help. Right now its down to the VWL or BLT. Its only myself, wife and 3 yr old daugther so looking at something like 160 or 200 points.
Thanks

B


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I keep coming back to the WL but just not sure so wonder if some of you might share your thoughts on if the place is really worth it. I suppose I may have to go the resale route if Disney doesn't offer anything decent on the WL but not sure yet as they keep pushing the BLT and AKV not in a pressure mode but just guess that is what they want to sell right now.



*Tamplain....
First of all...you're not imposing at all !
I say follow your heart and gut.  I LOVE WL/VWL.   The only reason we didn't buy it, is dh preferred having the extra years on the contract at AKV and also the fact that the one bedrooms at AKV sleep 5 is very big for us (being a family of 5).  It means we don't always have to use the extra points for a 2 bedroom villa.  But VWL was our second choice when we actually bought AKV.  I do believe disney will sell VWL to you if a contract becomes available.  You may have to go on a waiting list.  If you prefer not to wait then resale is a good option as well.  But call disney first and ask ---you will get resale for less money but u will also have to come up with your own financing.  Good luck.  And I can just tell by the way you talk that VWL is for you.  *


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm really being a pain...I know.
> What do u think :
> 1) drive to Trenton and take the Trenton Transit regional rail to Penn Station (NY) ?
> 
> 2) drive to get the Staten Island Ferry ?
> 
> Which puts you in a better area for sightseeing ?  I haven't been to NYC since college !  I had to see a Broadway play and do an essay on it when I went to Penn State.  So I'm really fuzzy.
> 
> And hey....IF I do get to the Disney Store, I'll take pics and post them here.
> 
> Appreciate it.



Penn Station will put you in the better area for sightseeing. The Ferry will take you past the Statue of Liberty and leave you downtown. If you are looking to go to the Disney Store, Times Square, Empire State Building, Rockefeller Plaza etc. you are closer if you go to Penn Station. Downtown is not the usual holiday season tourism spot but you have Wall Street, Ground Zero, Battery Park, Chinatown, Brooklyn Bridge & the Village. If you do drive there are plenty of parking lots/garages but make sure you ask the attendant the actual rate. They tend to post a bunch of teaser signs like "$12 all day" but the fine print will say after 9 PM and you will end up paying 50 bucks. I would take the Path and use the Subway from there. Much easier to move around. Driving in Midtown can give anyone road rage.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Penn Station will put you in the better area for sightseeing. The Ferry will take you past the Statue of Liberty and leave you downtown. If you are looking to go to the Disney Store, Times Square, Empire State Building, Rockefeller Plaza etc. you are closer if you go to Penn Station. Downtown is not the usual holiday season tourism spot but you have Wall Street, Ground Zero, Battery Park, Chinatown, Brooklyn Bridge & the Village. If you do drive there are plenty of parking lots/garages but make sure you ask the attendant the actual rate. They tend to post a bunch of teaser signs like "$12 all day" but the fine print will say after 9 PM and you will end up paying 50 bucks. I would take the Path and use the Subway from there. Much easier to move around. Driving in Midtown can give anyone road rage.



*Ahhh....we had just talked about doing the Ferry......
Now it looks like the train might be better from what you said about holiday tourism.  All the sights you mentioned (Rockefeller Plaza, Disney Store, Times Square, Empire State etc) are definitely ones we want to see.  But my dd's and her friends also really want to see the Statue of Liberty.  Because there will be 5 of us, not sure a taxi is the way to go.  So are u saying the Path (I'll have to look this one up) and subway are the modes of transportation to get from Downtown to midtown ?  I appreciate all your input greatly DisneyNutzy.   You and eliza have been a big help.  You probably won't be on the boards before we leave (aiming for 8:45 am as the latest time to leave), but I'm sure we'll figure it out.  *

*EDIT : Ok...now I see what the Path is.  Looks like it connects NJ to Manhatten (Downtown).   So to get to other areas of NYC once you're already in Manhatten, the subway is the way to go it seems........I'll get it.......lol*


----------



## wildernessDad

Tamplain said:


> I wonder if I might impose on you all for a bit of information. I had posted in the mousecellaneous previously as am thinking of buying into the DVC program. Of course Disney is offering currently BLT and AKV. AKV not interested to me as I had nothing but trouble and bad luck with the buses on our trip a few weeks ago. Then I stumbled on this thread.
> 
> Anyhow we stayed at the WL and I was very at ease and comfortable there. Now I didn't get to see the villas so not really sure what they are like but the atmosphere at the WL really suited me. My wife was comfortable and enjoyed the place as well but she likes the idea of BLT on the monorail and closer to the MK. But my problem lies in the fact that I just cannot wrap myself around the ultra moderness of the BLT. I have stayed at the CR before and enjoyed it but it just seemed so anteseptic to me.
> I can't say much for the other places cause I haven't been to them and I surely cannot go visit all of them although some I can rule out already due to location.
> I keep coming back to the WL but just not sure so wonder if some of you might share your thoughts on if the place is really worth it. I suppose I may have to go the resale route if Disney doesn't offer anything decent on the WL but not sure yet as they keep pushing the BLT and AKV not in a pressure mode but just guess that is what they want to sell right now.
> Will probably make a move sometime this month or next so some insight might help. Right now its down to the VWL or BLT. Its only myself, wife and 3 yr old daugther so looking at something like 160 or 200 points.
> Thanks
> 
> B



Disney does sell VWL.  You just have to be persistent with them as they'll try to sell you AKV or BLT.  The price of VWL through Disney will be higher than the price on the resale market.  First time buyers through Disney will have to pay a closing cost and you will have to make the initial minimum point purchase through Disney, 160 points now, I think.  With resale, you can purchase any amount available.  With Disney, you'll get your points fast and be in the system before you know it.  With resale, you make an offer, hope it's accepted and then hope that Disney doesn't use their ROFR on it.  All that takes time.

Remember that VWL ends in the year 2042 whereas AKV ends in 2057 and BLT ends in 2060 (I think).  If the extra years mean more to you, consider the newer resorts.  Disney MAY offer an extension on VWL like they did on OKW.  We'll see.

We purchased VWL in 2005 through Disney although they tried to sell us SSR at the time.  The more we stay there, the more we love it.


----------



## eliza61

Tamplain said:


> I wonder if I might impose on you all for a bit of information. I had posted in the mousecellaneous previously as am thinking of buying into the DVC program. Of course Disney is offering currently BLT and AKV. AKV not interested to me as I had nothing but trouble and bad luck with the buses on our trip a few weeks ago. Then I stumbled on this thread.
> 
> Anyhow we stayed at the WL and I was very at ease and comfortable there. Now I didn't get to see the villas so not really sure what they are like but the atmosphere at the WL really suited me. My wife was comfortable and enjoyed the place as well but she likes the idea of BLT on the monorail and closer to the MK. But my problem lies in the fact that I just cannot wrap myself around the ultra moderness of the BLT. I have stayed at the CR before and enjoyed it but it just seemed so anteseptic to me.
> I can't say much for the other places cause I haven't been to them and I surely cannot go visit all of them although some I can rule out already due to location.
> 
> B




Now these are the types of decisions I love   
Welcome Tamplain, no imposition at all.  As you can tell we love the lodge.  For many of us it's not our home resort (I'm a BCV'er) but it is our favorite.  

I'm very much like you, in that I enjoyed my stay at the CR but the Wilderness lodge simply speaks to my soul (as corny as that sounds).  It truly is one of the only resorts that "moves" me the moment I step on the grounds.  It really does surprise me the absolute joy I get from staying there especially since the resort doesn't actually "do" any thing.  I love the sounds, from the music through out the resort to the way even,  in the summer when it's most crowded, it never sounds "loud".    I love the boat ride over to the MK in the morning, coming around the bend and seeing the GF on the left and then when you return from the park coming around the bend again and WHAM, the WL jumps up at ya!!
We are not early, early risers but one of my favorite things to do is to wake up early, go to the mercantile and get some coffee and then sit in the lobby.  The music is on and the world is slowly waking up.   

As WD mentioned, you will have a longer contract with BLT and that may count as you have a small one (lots of vacations ahead).  Also your wife has a point, as a mom I can tell you if your lugging a stroller and a baby bag, you definitely love the ease of the monorail.

So now that I've made your choices as clear as mud  Good luck, feel free to post any specific questions you may have about the lodge.
Eliza


----------



## Muushka

Yes, welcome Tamplain. 

*VWL people are certainly a different breed.  
It reminds me of the move Close Encounters of the Third Kind.  

Remember, lots of people were exposed to the UFO's, but only a small number perused it.  

In the movie, they had the same 5 notes playing in their brains over and over.  
We have "The Magnificent Seven" playing in ours.  

They had the vision of the Devil's Tower, we have visions of geyser in the back of the Lodge.

And the way that Gillian and Barry bonded as friends....same as the Groupies.
*
Earth to Muush...Earth to Muush.....
Oh and a question?  Will you travel to WDW during the month of December?

If yes, then you might want to consider having points at VWL for that time of year especially.  Otherwise, if BLT and VWL were the same price, I would probably scoop up some BLT points.  Perhaps 160 at BLT and 40 at VWL?

Either way, please feel free to join our rather strange band of Groupies and grab one of our VWL Groupie Mooses.  I'll bet he will look very handsome on the bottom of your siggy!  And let us know what you decide.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Either way, please feel free to join our rather strange band of Groupies and grab one of our VWL Groupie Mooses.  I'll bet he will look very handsome on the bottom of your siggy!  And let us know what you decide.






New and old (not age ) - We wish everyone a joyous, prosperous, healthy, peace filled, uneventful (except for awesome trips) and economically stable New Year!   

  And so do the Groupies!

Leslie, Bob, Gracie and Buddy


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

First of all: 

For us the beauty of DVC has been the ability to stay in different resorts and we have yet to stay in our home resort (SSR).  We tend to not know 11 months out what we are doing at the stage of life we are in with teenagers and college kids.  Therefore, booking at other resorts at the 7 month or less time has worked for us.  We will probably stay at SSR for Christmas when it is our best possibility to book 11 months out.   

So, don't know if that helps, but even if you buy at BLT for the reasons mentioned you can always stay at VWL with your points if you are a little flexible with dates and don't want a holiday travel date. We've stayed at OKW in mid May/late May/early June/ and will be at VWL in March.    I can see the great side of being on the monorail and more years.  I understand your comments because the modern stuff just doesn't move me.  I'd much rather be in a rustic setting.  That said SSR was being sold when we bought and we went that route.  Now I think I've made the mud even muddier.

No matter the choice, if you love the lodge please grab a rocking chair and visit on this thread.  These are the friendliest people I've found on the web. 

69 days and I'll be in a rocking chair by the fireplace in our beloved lodge--but who's counting?


----------



## blossomz

Hi Everyone!  I cannot believe I am already back from the Poly!  The weather was absolutely perfect!  Wish we could have stayed longer.  Did the resort tour to check out all of the gingerbread houses and decorations.  Also made it over to VWL...had to sit in both lobbies and take in the sights, sounds, and smells!  Missed Ranger Stan by one day.. he was off on Christmas and that was the day we were there.  But the report is that he is doing well!   Managed to visit all 4 parks..saw the castle lights, Osbourne lights, Christmas Wishes, Illuminations, and Fantamic!  Whew!  The Polynesian is very nice...but groupies...VWL it still does not beat!  We were in Tahiti which was very convenient to the TTA but wow..after a day in the parks..it seemed a very long way from the Great Ceremonial House.  However, walking through the resort at night was very nice.  The crowds were not nearly as bad as I'd expected!  And...Disney was actually having a sale!  All tshirts, baseball hats, and Christmas decorations!!  Even the CM's were surprised!  

Hmm..you think an acorn is weird?  Around here..they drop a white rose for York, a red rose for Lancaster....and a DILL PICKLE for Dillsburg!!!   

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Welcome back blossomz !  Glad u had a fantastic time !  I've been reading other posts on the DIS about these sales too.  Hope u found some cool stuff. Post pics when u can.  
I'm back from a cold/blustery day in NYC !  Really too cold.  We all decided won't visit NYC again in the winter.   Exhausted too....don't ever visit the Big Apple the day before New Year's eve !!!   I did get to visit the World of Disney Store too.  Very very nice store !  

Happy New Year all !*


----------



## QJ411

Hi everyone!

Haven't stopped by in a while but wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very happy and healthy new year!


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover
Sorry it took me 3 pages later to catch up with you.    If you can work it out, try to get that Wed FF spot.  It doesnt take that much time to do, and it will be such a great memory.  And Stan will be around on Sat til 4, so if you get there in time, look him up while in the lobby.  Good luck on getting the FF!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Tamplain
Welcome to the groupies!!

I say go for it!  Find a way and make it happen!!

Seroiously, I hope it all works out the way you want it too.  And as others have said, follow your heart(which seems to be leading down the winding path towards VWL )


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

That whole Close Encounters, VWL Lovers connection is starting to add up.  

Good way to describe it all


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Blossomz!  Glad to hear you had a nice trip.  Lets see some pics!  I've never stayed at the Poly, but my family did a few years ago.  It's nice but definitely doesn't move me like the Lodge does.  It is nice to have the monorail right there though.

JT - thanks for the tip.  I will try to get FF for Wed. if possible.  Our plane doesn't leave until 7:00 p.m. so we really have all day.  I won't be able to catch Stan on Sat. though because we don't get in until 8:00 p.m.  

Have a happy & safe New Year's Eve everyone!  We're expecting more snow here again today.  We just got rid of all the snow we had from last week's storm.  Oh the joys of New England winter!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> snip....
> 
> Hmm..you think an acorn is weird?  Around here..they drop a white rose for York, a red rose for Lancaster....and a DILL PICKLE for Dillsburg!!!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



I have been to Dillsburg!  My very good friend lives there and we went to the pickle fest (or whatever they called it in October I think).  Cute town, small world!



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> That whole Close Encounters, VWL Lovers connection is starting to add up.
> 
> Good way to describe it all



Oh good JT. I am glad someone got it!  I was beginning to think I was losing it! 



QJ411 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Haven't stopped by in a while but wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very happy and healthy new year!



Happy New Year and pop in often!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Yes, welcome Tamplain.
> 
> *VWL people are certainly a different breed.
> It reminds me of the move Close Encounters of the Third Kind.
> 
> Remember, lots of people were exposed to the UFO's, but only a small number perused it.
> 
> In the movie, they had the same 5 notes playing in their brains over and over.
> We have "The Magnificent Seven" playing in ours.
> 
> They had the vision of the Devil's Tower, we have visions of geyser in the back of the Lodge.
> 
> And the way that Gillian and Barry bonded as friends....same as the Groupies.
> *
> Earth to Muush...Earth to Muush.....
> .



*That's it!!!!* I Love this Movie.... I whish I knew the notes I'd type the tune...DA... DA (Higher).. DA(Lower).. DA (Longer)... DAAA (real long)

"The Magnificent Seven"    So that's where the Cowboy Music comes from


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *That's it!!!!* I Love this Movie.... I whish I knew the notes I'd type the tune...DA... DA (Higher).. DA(Lower).. DA (Longer)... DAAA (real long)
> 
> "The Magnificent Seven"    So that's where the Cowboy Music comes from



By George I think she's got it!  I love that movie too (in case you couldn't tell).


----------



## tea pot

just finished reading back 
*Tamplain Welcome to the Groupies *   
You got some good advice from *Wilderness Dad*, *eliza61*, and *Dory*. I may add that you may want to do a split contract or buy the current deal with Disney and find a small add on at VWL either with Disney or resale for those hard to book times.   I think someone else may have suggested it...not a bad thought

*Blossomz*    Welcome back!!!! 

*Maria  *       Great New Moose Year Moose 

*Horselover*  Hope you're feeling better...snow starting here too.


See you all real soon


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*blossomz* - Welcome home! Glad you had a good trip and safe return.  Hoping for pictures and more details.  

*Maria* - Get rested up and thanks for the cute moose wishes.

*Queenie* - Good to see you again! Happy New Year!


----------



## blossomz

OK...here are some pics... I cannot believe how much we did in only 4 days...that's what I get for taking along a newbie!  My feet hurt!  Haven't toured commando style in a really long time..but because the weather was so beautiful I decided to hit as many attractions as possible!  We had dinner at the Yachtsman Steakhouse..first time.  It was really nice and quite tasty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## blossomz

Here's a couple more of my faves...





[/IMG]
Photos just don't do the castle justice!  It is spectacular!






[/IMG]

Picture perfect!

More photos at:  http://gallery.me.com/bzell


----------



## Tamplain

A couple of questions if you don't mind.

How does the split contract work. Say I was to get 160 at BLT and then pick up say 50 at VWL. Does that give me 210 to use anyplace. I am guessiig there is maybe something here that explains all of this and if so and someone want to point me to it I understand. Hell I am still trying to figure out the single contract.

On another note can anyone tell me if you have used your points to stay other places, say out of the country or in Vermont, etc. This is an important feature that we are looking at.

Appreciate any feedback or guidance to another post that already has this info.


----------



## LisaS

Tamplain said:


> How does the split contract work. Say I was to get 160 at BLT and then pick up say 50 at VWL. Does that give me 210 to use anyplace. I am guessing there is maybe something here that explains all of this and if so and someone want to point me to it I understand. Hell I am still trying to figure out the single contract.


When you are booking in the 11-month window (from 11 months from check-in to 7 months plus one day from check-in) you can only "pay" with points from the resort you want to book (only VWL points can be used to book VWL, only BLT pts can be used to book BLT). Once you are inside the 7-month booking window, you can use any points to book any resort (VWL points can be used to book at BLT for example).  Many of us who own contracts at more than one resort use banking and/or borrowing to accumulate enough points for a stay every other year or every third year.  For example, I own 100 pts at VWL which is enough for 6 nights in a 1BR in May (196 pts) or 7 nights in Dec (200 pts) every other year.  In the years in between, I bank/borrow pts in my AKV contract to book a stay there.



> On another note can anyone tell me if you have used your points to stay other places, say out of the country or in Vermont, etc. This is an important feature that we are looking at.


I don't use my points for anything other than DVC. Some people do but you get the best value for your points by using them at DVC.

Just an FYI: If you have any other "how to" questions, you should consider posting a thread on the DVC Operations board which is the place to ask how the program works. In fact, you might want to browse through the first few pages of that forum because it's a great way to learn about DVC!  Here is a link:  DVC Operations.


----------



## eliza61

Tamplain said:


> On another note can anyone tell me if you have used your points to stay other places, say out of the country or in Vermont, etc. This is an important feature that we are looking at.
> 
> Appreciate any feedback or guidance to another post that already has this info.



I've used my points at other places a number of times but LisaS is right, the best value is at a DVC resort.

So far we've gone to:
NYC many times
London UK once
Washington DC 3 times

All on points.  All bookings were done through the concierge collection.  Each hotel was absolutely stunning.  Remember you will also get a booking charge when you book out of the disney resorts (I think it's $100 bucks).
We will in all liklihood do it agree some time in the near future.


----------



## jimmytammy

We booked our 1st seven nights for Dec at where else(is there any other place)VWL.  And we are currently at day by day(as MS suggested, I was hoping we were past all that).  MS is closed tommorrow, so will be adding 3 more days, plus my Mom and Dad and a family friend will be coming in for a long weekend in a studio.  Another reason for loving DVC and VWL, we can share with family and friends.  My Mom has been wanting to Candlelight Processional since 2000.  We were greenhorns, thought the line was too long.  She will see it this time.  We will make sure of it.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, JT, I just had to grab a calendar to make sure I know when to book for next year!  I think we will just miss you.
We will have to call while we are at WDW to get our reservations!  But I am glad I checked.  I just put it on the calendar to call on the 5th!

I give up.  Why do we still have to do day by day?  I thought we called in for the first day of check in and let them know the day of check out.  And while we are asking questions, once we book and need to drop a day, is that all right?  Silly question I know, but want to be sure.

Happy New Year Groupies!!!


----------



## Dodie

Just dropping in before the Asti Spumanti gets the best of me to say HAPPY NEW YEAR to my favorite online friends - the Groupies!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE!!!!!*


----------



## Tamplain

Well my decision may have been made real easy. DW has learned that you gotta pay MF per point which would add up to around $1000 per year I am guessing and not wanting to pay that on top of the buy in price.

At least no more thought has to be put into it.

Happy New Year


----------



## MiaSRN62

Eliza !


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Wow, JT, I just had to grab a calendar to make sure I know when to book for next year!  I think we will just miss you.
> We will have to call while we are at WDW to get our reservations!  But I am glad I checked.  I just put it on the calendar to call on the 5th!
> 
> I give up.  Why do we still have to do day by day?  I thought we called in for the first day of check in and let them know the day of check out.  And while we are asking questions, once we book and need to drop a day, is that all right?  Silly question I know, but want to be sure.
> 
> Happy New Year Groupies!!!



Hey Muushka

We will be there in Nov/ Dec for 13 nights.  So the first 7 can be booked all at once.  Tammy said the CM suggested calling day by day to make sure we get the rest of our nights.  

And we should be there for a few days overlapping.  We will be arriving on Nov 28, staying til Dec 11.  

As for dropping a day, I dont think it would cause any problems.  Just make sure you use those pts within that use year.

BTW, we are booked for that DC!!!  We are so excited!  Its like going to WDW for the first time, and being like a kid in the candy store


----------



## jimmytammy

Tamplain said:


> Well my decision may have been made real easy. DW has learned that you gotta pay MF per point which would add up to around $1000 per year I am guessing and not wanting to pay that on top of the buy in price.
> 
> At least no more thought has to be put into it.
> 
> Happy New Year



Tamplain

We looked at buying DVC and just couldnt see paying out that much.  We looked at it again a year later, and thought the price had gone up a little, and after much coaxing, I convinced my DW to sigh on the dotted line.  

This was my way of looking at it financially.  Resort prices arent declining, but rather increasing, pretty much annually.  We can make two weeklong stays at DVC resorts, basically for what it costs to stay one week in a deluxe room.  And though those costs may seem like a chunk a month, spreading it out like that vs. chunking all at one time, it doesnt hurt as bad.  And as a general rule, after 7 yrs of ownership, it seems to be the break even point.

We can travel to WDW, stay in some really nice accommodations, which all include at the least, a MW and mini fridge, plus more sq. footage than standard deluxe hotel rooms.  I know this because I have stayed at the WL in their rooms, and studios on the Villas side are roomier, including the kitchenette.  Dont get me wrong, I love the WL and love being there.  But the Villas side is more peaceful and relaxing.

I am not trying to sell you on buying in, but if it is a dream, maybe table it for awhile, run some numbers, see what it will cost you in comparable accommodations and come back to it later.


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Eliza !




HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA!     


Question for those that just returned - JT, Blossomz, or anyone else I missed.  There's a big thread over on the resorts board about a Norwalk-like virus running rampant around the World.  Did anyone notice anything like this while you were there?  Sometimes I think these rumors just get spread like wildfire for no apparent reason.  Seems strange that this virus has been going on for over a month now.  I'm not a germaphobe but I'd like to be prepared just in case.   I'm hoping this particular rumor is not true.  Nothing like a bad stomach virus to ruin a trip.   

So who else is getting ready to make their ressies for next Dec.?  We'll be calling soon.  Still debating between 12/5-9 or 12/12-16, but leaning towards the 12-16 dates.  I'm really torn on where to stay.  I was thinking of doing a 2 & 2 split between VWL & AKV, but DH thinks it will be a pain to move.  Love the thought of VWL for the holidays, but we did buy AKV because we love the feel of that resort too & I've been waiting for Kidani to be open before staying there.  Sigh.  Decisions, decisions.  Anyone want to add there 2 cents?

Happy New Year again everyone!  16 days to go!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Blossomz....loved your photos !  And yes, the Castle is spectacular.  We were there in Dec 2007.  I was just standing there staring at it... 

JT...13 nights at VWL !??  I am green with envy !  Good luck with the day by day calling  *


----------



## Muushka

*Happy New Year Groupies!!!*



jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> 
> We will be there in Nov/ Dec for 13 nights.  So the first 7 can be booked all at once.  Tammy said the CM suggested calling day by day to make sure we get the rest of our nights.
> 
> And we should be there for a few days overlapping.  We will be arriving on Nov 28, staying til Dec 11.
> 
> As for dropping a day, I dont think it would cause any problems.  Just make sure you use those pts within that use year.
> 
> BTW, we are booked for that DC!!!  We are so excited!  Its like going to WDW for the first time, and being like a kid in the candy store



Cool beans DCL here they come!!  What dates are you going?  How fun is that!!!!

Thank you for the info on our beloved.  Yay!  We get to meet Jimmy and Tammy and fammy!!!



horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA!
> 
> 
> Question for those that just returned - JT, Blossomz, or anyone else I missed.  There's a big thread over on the resorts board about a Norwalk-like virus running rampant around the World.  Did anyone notice anything like this while you were there?  Sometimes I think these rumors just get spread like wildfire for no apparent reason.  Seems strange that this virus has been going on for over a month now.  I'm not a germaphobe but I'd like to be prepared just in case.   I'm hoping this particular rumor is not true.  Nothing like a bad stomach virus to ruin a trip.
> 
> So who else is getting ready to make their ressies for next Dec.?  We'll be calling soon.  Still debating between 12/5-9 or 12/12-16, but leaning towards the 12-16 dates.  I'm really torn on where to stay.  I was thinking of doing a 2 & 2 split between VWL & AKV, but DH thinks it will be a pain to move.  Love the thought of VWL for the holidays, but we did buy AKV because we love the feel of that resort too & I've been waiting for Kidani to be open before staying there.  Sigh.  Decisions, decisions.  Anyone want to add there 2 cents?
> 
> Happy New Year again everyone!  16 days to go!!



My 2 cents?  Pick the earlier date.  
JT and Muush will love to have a meet then, doesn't that sound like a great reason???

I hope the Norwalk is not floating around, but we will take precautions.  That is one nasty bug.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Eliza!!!*


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Eliza !



Sorry for stealing Maria...but I am just not good making these kinds of things!!

Just couldn't miss wishing our Eliza a very happy birthday!!!

Horselover...nope didn't see any signs of anything like that while we were there!!

Tamplain..it still works out cheaper for us through DVC even with the maintenance.


----------



## 50 years Too!

*Eliza*,  enjoy your day.

*JT*, we attended a Candlelight Processional a few weeks ago.  We booked a dinner package and had reserved seating, much like Fantasmic.  It was so worth it.  If I lived close I'd go every year. 

*Horselover *, we just returned on the 22nd; we didn't get sick.

*Muushka*, have a wonderful trip!

*Happy New Year Groupies*

*Deb*


----------



## blossomz

Muush!!!  Forgot to wish you a great trip!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you!  Today we take down the tree and pack.  Tomorrow I will beg Mr Muush to leave work early, get on the road to WDW!!

PS For those of you around last year at this time, I had reported that I drowned my Zune MP3 player in the Jacuzzi at VWL.  Well yesterday, Dec 31, every single Zune 30 in the world died!  Well, froze.  It was actually funny.  

I noticed mine frozen in the AM.  Got on the internet to find out what I did wrong to my poor new Zune.  No info, so I figured I would do more research later on.  By then the world was waking up finding frozen Zunes.  Apparently Microsoft forgot that this was a leap year and lost that last day.  How funny is that!!!  

It is recharging as we speak and will come to life once the battery is charged.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well yesterday, Dec 31, every single Zune 30 in the world died! Well, froze. It was actually funny.



*Oh man !  I do remember your Zune woes Muushka.  My son's died a year ago and he never got another one.  He said he lost hundreds of songs.....movies etc.....and was afraid it would happen again if he got a new one.  
But that is funny...hadnt heard about all the Zunes going down yesterday.  

Have a wonderful time !!!!  You deserve it !  

WDW & VWL or BUST for Muushka !*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Question for those that just returned - JT, Blossomz, or anyone else I missed.  There's a big thread over on the resorts board about a Norwalk-like virus running rampant around the World.  Did anyone notice anything like this while you were there?  Sometimes I think these rumors just get spread like wildfire for no apparent reason.  Seems strange that this virus has been going on for over a month now.  I'm not a germaphobe but I'd like to be prepared just in case.   I'm hoping this particular rumor is not true.  Nothing like a bad stomach virus to ruin a trip.
> 
> So who else is getting ready to make their ressies for next Dec.?  We'll be calling soon.  Still debating between 12/5-9 or 12/12-16, but leaning towards the 12-16 dates.  I'm really torn on where to stay.  I was thinking of doing a 2 & 2 split between VWL & AKV, but DH thinks it will be a pain to move.  Love the thought of VWL for the holidays, but we did buy AKV because we love the feel of that resort too & I've been waiting for Kidani to be open before staying there.  Sigh.  Decisions, decisions.  Anyone want to add there 2 cents?
> 
> Happy New Year again everyone!  16 days to go!!



We returned on the 19th and never saw any sign of the Norwalk.  I was surprised to read it was going around!  

I'd offer .02 cents on where to stay but I don't think it would be much help at all.....we bought VWL as our favorite but it's probably going to be our 5th point stay before we'll actually end up there!!!!!  What I can say is that we did a split stay this trip and personally I don't think I'll do that again during Christmas when there are so many special events going on.  Maybe I could have planned better but we did lose some time in the move even though it was pretty easy.  We also had guests and it probably wouldn't haven't been bad for just the two of us.  So....as I said not much help but at least I understand the dilemma!   


*Happy Birthday Eliza!!!!* 

*Happy New Year to all the Groupies!!!!*


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thank you!  Today we take down the tree and pack.  Tomorrow I will beg Mr Muush to leave work early, get on the road to WDW!!
> 
> PS For those of you around last year at this time, I had reported that I drowned my Zune MP3 player in the Jacuzzi at VWL.  Well yesterday, Dec 31, every single Zune 30 in the world died!  Well, froze.  It was actually funny.
> 
> I noticed mine frozen in the AM.  Got on the internet to find out what I did wrong to my poor new Zune.  No info, so I figured I would do more research later on.  By then the world was waking up finding frozen Zunes.  Apparently Microsoft forgot that this was a leap year and lost that last day.  How funny is that!!!
> 
> It is recharging as we speak and will come to life once the battery is charged.




 Hey Girlfriend.  OMG I had forgotten about you vs. your Zune.  We'll at least this time it should come back to life....

Have a wonderful, glorious trip.  Take a lot of hand sanitizer because I read that there's been a bug going around.

Thanks every one for the birthday wishes The old guy and I went into center city Philadelphia this morning and immediately got stuck in the middle of the "Mummers day parade"    That's what we get when we try to sneak away for brunch from Sid & Rizzo.

*Wishing every one a safe, prosperous and magical 2009*


----------



## tea pot

A BIG HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES   

      HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA

*Hey guys *I'm Planning on Booking Monday for DEC.09... 6 night stay at *VWL* for *Dec 5-11th  *  Wow... looks like this maybe a magical groupie week 

*Muushka* Have a safe and wonderful trip HOME.  Pixie Dust to you and Mr.Muushka


----------



## tea pot

*blossomz*
Great pics..       I love these guys ....Thanks a bunch for sharing  

!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG


----------



## Muushka

OK I give up.  Eliza, what is a Mummer?



tea pot said:


> A BIG HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELIZA
> 
> *Hey guys *I'm Planning on Booking Monday for DEC.09... 6 night stay at *VWL* for *Dec 5-11th  *  Wow... looks like this maybe a magical groupie week
> 
> *Muushka* Have a safe and wonderful trip HOME.  Pixie Dust to you and Mr.Muushka



Yay!!  TP will be there too!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

For Eliza!


----------



## mickeymorse

*HAPPY NEW YEAR GROUPIES*

   *Happy Birthday ELIZA*          Mummers Day Parade? 

Thanks for the pics blossomz and the link. Enjoyed all of them.

Have a great time Muushka. Only* 21*  more days til we leave.

To all the groupies who are going in December (unfortunately not us this year again ) good luck with your ressies.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dory ! Love the Moose New Year pic !!*
Maria


----------



## horselover

Bon Voyage Muushka!   Hope you have a magical trip!  

Now that I know there are going to be so many groupies planning on being at the Lodge the 1st week of Dec. next year I've decided to try for those dates too!      Yay Groupie meet!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> OK I give up.  Eliza, what is a Mummer?
> :



Oh boy!    A mummer is a Philadelphia tradition.  They have a big parade ever NY's day.  Its basically a bunch of grown men in feathers.   playing banjos 
















They have an all day parade with prizes for best costumes, best themes etc, etc


----------



## Muushka

Thank you everyone for the well wishes.   Eliza, sorry I asked about the parade people! 



horselover said:


> Bon Voyage Muushka!   Hope you have a magical trip!
> 
> Now that I know there are going to be so many groupies planning on being at the Lodge the 1st week of Dec. next year I've decided to try for those dates too!      Yay Groupie meet!



All righty then...the list grows!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
*Happy New Year one and all!*
I've sure enjoyed all of the graphics and pictures posted this past week. 

Unfortunately I'm technologically challenged and haven't a clue how to find, let alone add a picture or graphic!

We also hope to travel 'home' Dec. 3 - 12, though may have to change to later in the month. Am also considering staying over Christmas. Guess we'd better decide soon!

Happy Birthday Eliza!

Muushka, Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Oh boy!  A mummer is a Philadelphia tradition. They have a big parade ever NY's day. Its basically a bunch of grown men in feathers.  playing banjos



*MUMMERS RULE !!!!!  Been watching them since I was a tiny tot !*


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> 
> We will be there in Nov/ Dec for 13 nights.  So the first 7 can be booked all at once.  Tammy said the CM suggested calling day by day to make sure we get the rest of our nights.
> 
> And we should be there for a few days overlapping.  We will be arriving on Nov 28, staying til Dec 11.
> 
> As for dropping a day, I dont think it would cause any problems.  Just make sure you use those pts within that use year.
> 
> BTW, we are booked for that DC!!!  We are so excited!  Its like going to WDW for the first time, and being like a kid in the candy store



Congrats to all the groupies who are planning an escape to our beloved lodge for December '09.     Here's some pixie dust to ensure that all your reservations come together without a hitch.  

Hip, hip, hooray to the JT family for booking your first Disney cruise.  Can't wait to hear all about it.

Thanks, Blossomz, for your pics and trip report!

Happy birthday to Eliza!  Thanks also, Eliza, for suggesting the black-eyed peas for New Year's Day.  I found a recipe online for "Hoppin' John" (which uses black-eyed peas) and it turned out really yummy.  It was an interesting and enjoyable addition to our usual New Year's Day fare, pork with sauerkraut.  That's what the Pennsylvania Dutch eat for good luck every New Year's Day.

So, for those of you who will be at the lodge next December, you may want to consider booking a horse-drawn carriage ride during your stay.  It leaves from the portico at the front of the resort and goes for a nice 25-30 minute ride back through the woods toward Ft. Wilderness.  Here's a shot from my family enjoying our ride last month.  






Hugs  and good wishes for a healthy and happy 2009!  Groupies rock!!


----------



## eliza61

Ok Gang,
New Year is upon us.  I'm going to open up part 3 today!!  Check in and post a picture!


----------

